# back by popular demand it's the 2017 reading challenge thread



## Pickman's model (Dec 27, 2016)

usual rules apply.

_just a heads-up that we're coming to the end of the year, and that means that a new thread will be starting with effect from 0000 on 1 january 2017, where you can put books read* in the next calendar year. please don't be awkward and demand a different set of 365 days, the 2017 thread is intended for books read** between the very start of 2017 and the very end of 2017***.

anyway, as i say, just a heads-up this thread'll be the one to post your read books on for 2017, and i only mention this so you can start thinking how many books it is likely you'll read next year.

______
_*read includes books read to you, heard as audiofiles, on tapes, cds, etc ad nauseam._
_** read in this case means completed._
_*** the very end of 2017 is deemed to be 2359 on 31 december 2017._

these rules are of course arbitrary. but there you go.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Dec 27, 2016)

I always think I'll do this and complete it.  I don't and I never will


----------



## Voley (Dec 28, 2016)

I managed 30 odd last time with an original target of 10 so did pretty well. Gonna go for an achievable 30 this time so I don't have to keep dicking about with my target.

This thread really got me back into reading last year so thanks for that Pickman's model.


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Dec 28, 2016)

I'm going to aim for at least book a week. I could say two but just in case I dont manage that I'll stick to claiming one.

I've a whole new collection on my Christmas  kindle ...shared from my sister's account.
Loads of early 20th century murder mystery writers.


----------



## Dragnet (Dec 28, 2016)

I'm aiming for a good 25. Ended up not reading much in 2016, so I've had a slowly increasing unread pile by the bed.


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 28, 2016)

I've just met my target of 75 this year, but I'm aware that I've been putting off reading longer books towards the back end of the year so I'm going to go for a more manageable 65 for 2017.

Wondering whether to set myself an additional target of at least 10 'big' books.
Not sure what definition of 'big' I'm going to use 
500 pages? 600 pages? thoughts?


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Dec 28, 2016)

I read a lot but can't remember to update the thread


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Dec 28, 2016)

where do you find the time to read 1,000 books a year, Pickman's model ?

For me I'm going to read one: Capital. And hopefully understand It. That's my challenge.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 28, 2016)

Magnus McGinty said:


> where do you find the time to read 1,000 books a year, Pickman's model ?


try looking down the back of your sofa and in pockets of jackets


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Dec 28, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> try looking down the back of your sofa and in pockets of jackets



I rarely find time in those places either but accept I'm probably not trying hard enough.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 28, 2016)

Magnus McGinty said:


> I rarely find time in those places either but accept I'm probably not trying hard enough.


Also: read short books


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Dec 28, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> Also: read short books



Which Capital isn't. I'm guessing you've read it.


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 28, 2016)

Aiming for 1 again. This year, I'm confident I can finally do it


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Dec 28, 2016)

Fez909 said:


> Aiming for 1 again. This year, I'm confident I can finally do it



Capital?


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 28, 2016)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Capital?


Thinking either Capital or In Search of Lost Time, aye


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Dec 28, 2016)

Good retort!


----------



## maomao (Dec 29, 2016)

If we read a book more than once can we count it more than once? 

Is there any restriction on children's books?


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Dec 29, 2016)

maomao said:


> If we read a book more than once can we count it more than once?
> 
> Is there any restriction on children's books?



It's a self challenge I think. So you set your own challenge for you. It's not a competition. You won't get disqualified for reading fifty pamphlets and comics in a week.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 29, 2016)

maomao said:


> If we read a book more than once can we count it more than once?
> 
> Is there any restriction on children's books?


No restriction on children's books, if you reread something only counts once per year.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 29, 2016)

Magnus McGinty said:


> It's a self challenge I think. So you set your own challenge for you. It's not a competition. You won't get disqualified for reading fifty pamphlets and comics in a week.


It's anything you feel is a book


----------



## Me76 (Dec 29, 2016)

50 target again. Which I exceeded this year.  I really like keeping a list of my books and seeing what other people read.  Thanks Pickmans.


----------



## Sea Star (Dec 29, 2016)

I missed my target of 50 for this year so am aiming for 20 to 29. 

Partly because I ended up reading all my short books last year to meet my target and now I have a pile of longer books to get through.


----------



## Sea Star (Dec 29, 2016)

BoatieBird said:


> I've just met my target of 75 this year, but I'm aware that I've been putting off reading longer books towards the back end of the year so I'm going to go for a more manageable 65 for 2017.
> 
> Wondering whether to set myself an additional target of at least 10 'big' books.
> Not sure what definition of 'big' I'm going to use
> 500 pages? 600 pages? thoughts?


Big print?/ Small print?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 29, 2016)

BoatieBird said:


> I've just met my target of 75 this year, but I'm aware that I've been putting off reading longer books towards the back end of the year so I'm going to go for a more manageable 65 for 2017.
> 
> Wondering whether to set myself an additional target of at least 10 'big' books.
> Not sure what definition of 'big' I'm going to use
> 500 pages? 600 pages? thoughts?


Big = folio


----------



## maomao (Dec 29, 2016)

I'm going for 90-99 and will actually keep count this year after previously voting and not bothering. It will however be a joint effort for me and daughter(I do all the reading and she deserves a bit of variety after all) so expect a glut of baby books in the first week or so.


----------



## pennimania (Dec 29, 2016)

I'm going for 40-49 again. 

When I was in the main library just before Xmas I was looking at the Great Wall of Plato they have there, so I'm going to try to read (and understand) at least one.


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 29, 2016)

AuntiStella said:


> Big print?/ Small print?



Standard print.
I read mostly on a Kindle so it's however many pages it says it is.

I think I settled on 500+ pages = a long book.


----------



## Sea Star (Dec 29, 2016)

BoatieBird said:


> Standard print.
> I read mostly on a Kindle so it's however many pages it says it is.
> 
> I think I settled on 500+ pages = a long book.


Ok. Didn't know there was standard print. Books I've read all seem to have different font sizes.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Dec 29, 2016)

I didn't plan on joining in with all the fun last year but ended up reading 36 books thanks in part to getting a kindle and this very thread.

Going for 50 next year. 

Thanks Pickman's model for the thread, only one I bother posting on these days.


----------



## Riklet (Dec 30, 2016)

Will try for 25 next year!

read loads of random bits and bobs last year, plus a few cracking novels. But hoping to read more books from start to finish and more fiction generally.


----------



## billy_bob (Dec 30, 2016)

I'm setting a low target of 25 this year. This may seem like cheating given that I've read 60-something and 50-something books in 2015 and 2016 respectively, but I'm going for individual girth rather than overall quantity. So, my list of 25 will include at least:


the only three Dickens books that I haven't yet read: Dombey and Son (878pp), Barnaby Rudge (720pp) and Our Mutual Friend (822pp)
Tolstoy, War and Peace (?pp)
Joyce, Ulysses (?pp)
If I get round to buying them it may also include David Foster Wallace's Infinite Jest and Alan Moore's Jerusalem, both 1000+pp.

This is not any kind of showing off - they're books I genuinely want to read but keep putting off in favour of things I can get through quicker, something I'm more likely to do if I keep setting number-of-books targets instead of number-of-pages targets.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 30, 2016)

Once again I'm aiming for 40-49, after failing to meet that target this year. Although if you're counting children's books (as in read to children) I will have smashed it.

Reading aims for 2017: at least one work-related book per quarter; at least five books I already own but haven't got round to yet; at least one canonical classic.


----------



## Me76 (Dec 30, 2016)

That's reminded me that always do two classics I haven't read before.  Better start thinking about which ones.


----------



## inva (Dec 30, 2016)

I'm aiming for 60 which is lower than what I read this year, but hopefully I will be in better health in 2017 so have less time for reading 

although 60 is still quite a lot and I've got a big project of books about US political stuff lined up already...


----------



## Me76 (Dec 30, 2016)

I have started a thread to help me decide my classics.

Put my classics to read list in order please.


----------



## crossthebreeze (Dec 31, 2016)

My target in 2017 will be 30.
I'm going to copy May Kasahara and say i aim to read at least one work-related book per quarter, and try to get through books i own but haven't read yet. I'm also going to try to read more sci-fi,  particularly written by women or with a feminist angle.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 31, 2016)

01. The Brothers Karamazov - Fyodor Dostoyevsky


----------



## Red Cat (Dec 31, 2016)

I have little time for reading as I have work to do in the evenings, but I'm going to try and be more disciplined and finish books I start. Hopefully this thread will help.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 31, 2016)

Beats & Pieces said:


> 01. The Brothers Karamazov - Fyodor Dostoyevsky


Yeh. That should go in the 2016 thread as 2017 not yet started.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 31, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> Yeh. That should go in the 2016 thread as 2017 not yet started.



I'll wait until I actually start reading the text. I'll admire the cover while I wait.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 31, 2016)

Beats & Pieces said:


> I'll wait until I actually start reading the text. I'll admire the cover while I wait.


And you should only post up a book when you finish it, not when you start it.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 31, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> And you should only post up a book when you finish it, not when you start it.



Okay - fair point.

Happy New Year PM.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 31, 2016)

Beats & Pieces said:


> Okay - fair point.
> 
> Happy New Year PM.


And you


----------



## D'wards (Jan 1, 2017)

1/26 - Blood Meridian - Cormac McCarthy (reread)


----------



## Sea Star (Jan 1, 2017)

I'm currently reading the Peter Ackroyd Dickens biography, Little Dorrit, Xmas stories, and two books about magic.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 1, 2017)

1/49 - Dave Eggers - The Circle


----------



## Voley (Jan 1, 2017)

D'wards said:


> 1/26 - Blood Meridian - Cormac McCarthy (reread)





May Kasahara said:


> 1/49 - Dave Eggers - The Circle


Woah, hang on a minute! I'm only just under starters orders here! 


Pickman's model said:


> And you should only post up a book when you finish it, not when you start it.


And a false start too!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 1, 2017)

Voley said:


> Woah, hang on a minute! I'm only just under starters orders here!
> 
> And a false start too!


I imagine they started them in 2016. I'm just about to finish my first of 2017


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 1, 2017)

pennimania said:


> I'm going for 40-49 again.
> 
> When I was in the main library just before Xmas I was looking at the Great Wall of Plato they have there, so I'm going to try to read (and understand) at least one.


Says the woman who once took the complete(unabridged) set of peyps diaries to a festival as a bit of light, holiday reading


----------



## marshall (Jan 1, 2017)

1/109 - Days Without End - Sebastian Barry


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 1, 2017)

I've just bought ten books in the verso sale, so those ones are my priority and hopefully I'll read some lighter non fiction books also . I've ticked the 10-19 option.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 1, 2017)

1/50 Richard Price - The Whites


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 1, 2017)

marshall said:


> 1/109 Sebastian Barry - Days Without End


Author first!


----------



## marshall (Jan 1, 2017)

Blimey, OK, OU, won't happen again...


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 1, 2017)

marshall said:


> Blimey, OK, OU, won't happen again...


You put it how you want and don't be bullied by other posters.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 1, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> You put it how you want and don't be bullied by other posters.


some degree of consistency is desirable


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 1, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> some degree of consistency is desirable


Yeh. But it's up to each individual poster how they format citations and how (in)consistent they are. The lists posted are principally for the poster's benefit to record their reading.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 1, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> Yeh. But it's up to each individual poster how they format citations and how (in)consistent they are. The lists posted are principally for the poster's benefit to record their reading.


does my nut seeing it done like that though, so please can people do it the correct way just to indulge me and give me peace of mind


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 1, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> does my nut seeing it done like that though, so please can people do it the correct way just to indulge me and give me peace of mind


There is no correct way
There is no wrong way


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 1, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> There is no correct way


I respectfully disagree. you arrange books/records by author, not title, so author should come first


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 1, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> I respectfully disagree. you arrange books/records by author, not title, so author should come first


each poster is sharing a list of books read, not ordering a shelf of books. If people want to put title then author or author then title or even just isbn, it is up to them not me or you. People might just put title or post up a cover image or if they don't want to share the title just put 'x', it's all the same.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 1, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> each poster is sharing a list of books read, not ordering a shelf of books. If people want to put title then author or author then title or even just isbn, it is up to them not me or you. People might just put title or post up a cover image or if they don't want to share the title just put 'x', it's all the same.


not to me - it makes my nostrils twitch


----------



## pennimania (Jan 1, 2017)

Miss-Shelf said:


> Says the woman who once took the complete(unabridged) set of peyps diaries to a festival as a bit of light, holiday reading



No, it was an abridged omnibus. I've got the complete set and it's about as long as my leg!


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 1, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> not to me - it makes my nostrils twitch


I'd like people to order their lists in a bliss, dewey or library of congress classification rather than order read, but I don't think it's going to happen. Most people would get confused by cutter numbers anyway.


----------



## marshall (Jan 1, 2017)

dear god...


----------



## pennimania (Jan 1, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> I'd like people to order their lists in a bliss, dewey or library of congress classification rather than order read, but I don't think it's going to happen. Most people would get confused by cutter numbers anyway.


Can you give an example Pickman's?

I thought at first that it said cuttle, and momentarily wondered what cephalopod populations had to do with reading challenges?


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 1, 2017)

pennimania said:


> No, it was an abridged omnibus. I've got the complete set and it's about as long as my leg!


So sorry


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 1, 2017)

pennimania said:


> Can you give an example Pickman's?
> 
> I thought at first that it said cuttle, and momentarily wondered what cephalopod populations had to do with reading challenges?


I'm sure you can unearth a cross over


----------



## pennimania (Jan 1, 2017)

Miss-Shelf said:


> I'm sure you can unearth a cross over



Well I do enjoy a nice taxonomic key


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 1, 2017)

pennimania said:


> Can you give an example Pickman's?
> 
> I thought at first that it said cuttle, and momentarily wondered what cephalopod populations had to do with reading challenges?


Dewey Decimal in the UIUC Bookstacks

You more commonly encounter cutter numbers in loc, most libraries with bliss or dewey put the first 3 or 4 letters of the author surnoame after the classification e.g. 194 FOU for French philosophy (194) books by FOUcault


----------



## pennimania (Jan 1, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> Dewey Decimal in the UIUC Bookstacks
> 
> You more commonly encounter cutter numbers in loc, most libraries with bliss or dewey put the first 3 or 4 letters of the author surnoame after the classification e.g. 194 FOU for French philosophy (194) books by FOUcault



Well that's handy because I've got three unread Foucault texts right here, including a Foucault for dummies type thingy.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jan 1, 2017)

1/50 Vladimir Nabokov - Speak, Memory


----------



## Shirl (Jan 1, 2017)

I did this one year and didn't manage to read as many as I'd have liked to. That was the year I was involved with a book club so read some decent books that I may not have read through choice.
The thing is, I enjoy something well written and thought provoking but I also enjoy a lot of detective rubbish and I'd be embarrassed to post up what I read on here


----------



## marty21 (Jan 1, 2017)

Thimble Queen said:


> I've just bought ten books in the verso sale, so those ones are my priority and hopefully I'll read some lighter non fiction books also . I've ticked the 10-19 option.


I have a backlog of verso books so I will try and get through them . Managed 70 last year which was over my 60 target . So I'll go for 75 this year.


----------



## pennimania (Jan 1, 2017)

Shirl said:


> I did this one year and didn't manage to read as many as I'd have liked to. That was the year I was involved with a book club so read some decent books that I may not have read through choice.
> The thing is, I enjoy something well written and thought provoking but I also enjoy a lot of detective rubbish and I'd be embarrassed to post up what I read on here



I've counted doctor and nurse novels by Elzabeth Seifert before now


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 1, 2017)

pennimania said:


> I've counted doctor and nurse novels by Elzabeth Seifert before now


Never mind eh


----------



## pennimania (Jan 1, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> Never mind eh



I have a very 'catholic' reading habit!


----------



## Voley (Jan 1, 2017)

1/30 Substance: Inside New Order - Peter Hook


----------



## KeeperofDragons (Jan 1, 2017)

I've only put 10-19 as I'm studying through 2 courses this year


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 1, 2017)

1/26 The Invoice: A Novel by Jonas Karlsson

Should have finished this last year but I never got round to it.


----------



## iona (Jan 2, 2017)

I don't think I'm going to vote / set a target this year. Last year I chose 15, then became unemployed a month later and homeless a while after that so ended up reading over 100 with all the extra time I had. I reckon I could manage 150 this year if nothing changes but actually setting that as my goal pretty much guarantees I'll somehow miraculously end up working / volunteering / studying / really busy in some other way, because nothing in my life can ever just go to plan. (Hmm, maybe I should aim for 100+ in that case...  ) So, just gonna start counting again and see how far I get.


----------



## Me76 (Jan 2, 2017)

1/50 Teenage Revolution, Alan Davies


----------



## Plumdaff (Jan 2, 2017)

I dismally failed my target last year so I'm aiming low. I'm doing a PGDip but am not going to count the books read for that. I want to regularly attend my local book group again so up to 12 of the books will be from there. I'm going for 25. 

1/25 Junk by Melvin Burgess


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 2, 2017)

I'm going for four books a month, so 48.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 2, 2017)

Plumdaff said:


> I dismally failed my target last year so I'm aiming low. I'm doing a PGDip but am not going to count the books read for that. I want to regularly attend my local book group again so up to 12 of the books will be from there. I'm going for 25.
> 
> 1/25 Junk by Melvin Burgess


Count any and all books you read from beginning to end


----------



## Plumdaff (Jan 2, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> Count any and all books you read from beginning to end



You say yourself in the OP the rules are arbitrary and my goal is about reading for pleasure, not work and study, so I will count the books I want to.


----------



## billy_bob (Jan 2, 2017)

Yeah, I read almost as many books in the course of my work as I did for pleasure last year, but I choose not to count them for the purposes of this thread.

Shirl , this is the third year I've posted in this thread, and I'd read its predecessors before that, and I've never seen any scorn for what others are reading except in very well-meaning jest. I've set myself quite a highbrow target this year because that's the challenge I want, but I've counted throwaway humorous stocking-filler fare in my totals before now without a blush. It's only worth doing at all it if it'll spur you on to read more, and if that's something you want to do, but if so - if its a book and you've read it, count it!


----------



## Shirl (Jan 2, 2017)

billy_bob said:


> Yeah, I read almost as many books in the course of my work as I did for pleasure last year, but I choose not to count them for the purposes of this thread.
> 
> Shirl , this is the third year I've posted in this thread, and I'd read its predecessors before that, and I've never seen any scorn for what others are reading except in very well-meaning jest. I've set myself quite a highbrow target this year because that's the challenge I want, but I've counted throwaway humorous stocking-filler fare in my totals before now without a blush. It's only worth doing at all it if it'll spur you on to read more, and if that's something you want to do, but if so - if its a book and you've read it, count it!


Thanks for this. I will join in this year


----------



## Shirl (Jan 2, 2017)

Right, I'm in and I shall be brazen about the trash I read but also make sure I read some decent stuff too. 
I'm going for 25.


----------



## weltweit (Jan 2, 2017)

I don't go in for this prediction business, I will just read as I enjoy it and see what happens.
In 2014 I read 39 books, in 2015 - 31 and 2016 - 25 . yet I don't feel I am reading less than I was, I read mainly last thing at night, I find it settles me ready for sleep.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 2, 2017)

Plumdaff said:


> You say yourself in the OP the rules are arbitrary and my goal is about reading for pleasure, not work and study, so I will count the books I want to.


Fair enough. Thought you might want the laborious ones too though


----------



## marshall (Jan 2, 2017)

2/109 Joel Selvin - Altamont: The Rolling Stones, the Hells Angels and the Inside Story of Rock's Darkest Day (very interesting, particularly good on the San Francisco counter culture of the late 60s...and Jagger's obsession with starring in his very own west coast Woodstock).


----------



## BoatieBird (Jan 2, 2017)

Shirl said:


> Thanks for this. I will join in this year



I read shitloads of detective fiction Shirl, and I'm not the only one on these threads. 
Welcome aboard


----------



## Me76 (Jan 2, 2017)

I read a load of shite.  Probably 60% (70%)! don't be embarrassed . It's just a list.


----------



## Voley (Jan 2, 2017)

marshall said:


> 2/109 Joel Selvin - Altamont: The Rolling Stones, the Hells Angels and the Inside Story of Rock's Darkest Day (very interesting, particularly good on the San Francisco counter culture of the late 60s...and Jagger's obsession with starring in his very own west coast Woodstock).


That sounds right up my street. Will seek it out, ta.


----------



## Me76 (Jan 3, 2017)

1/50 Teenage Revolution, Alan Davies
2/50 The Third Woman, Jonathan Freedland


----------



## marshall (Jan 3, 2017)

Voley said:


> That sounds right up my street. Will seek it out, ta.



If that's your kind of thing, have you read 'Orange Sunshine: The Brotherhood of Eternal Love and its Quest to Spread Peace, Love and Acid to the World' by Nicholas Schou? If not, give it a go, an amazing true story of a bunch of surfers in Laguna Beach circa 1964/5 who flew under the radar for years and basically turned on the world.


----------



## Sea Star (Jan 3, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> And you should only post up a book when you finish it, not when you start it.


then i won't remember what book i'm supposed to be reading


----------



## Voley (Jan 3, 2017)

marshall said:


> If that's your kind of thing, have you read 'Orange Sunshine: The Brotherhood of Eternal Love and its Quest to Spread Peace, Love and Acid to the World' by Nicholas Schou? If not, give it a go, an amazing true story of a bunch of surfers in Laguna Beach circa 1964/5 who flew under the radar for years and basically turned on the world.


No that sounds good though, too. I'm predicting difficulty getting both of these from my library mind.


----------



## marshall (Jan 3, 2017)

It's been a while since I've ordered a book from a library, but I don't think it costs much more than 50p. And then others can read it after you. Libraries are cool.


----------



## Voley (Jan 3, 2017)

marshall said:


> It's been a while since I've ordered a book from a library, but I don't think it costs much more than 50p. And then others can read it after you. Libraries are cool.


Indeed they are.  Mine doesn't cost a penny (provided you get your books back on time obvs) and I've just seen that they've got your Altamont book so I've that lined up for after this Game of Thrones book I'm on atm.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 3, 2017)

Voley said:


> No that sounds good though, too. I'm predicting difficulty getting both of these from my library mind.


Storming Heaven is a good one too:
Storming Heaven: LSD and the American Dream: Amazon.co.uk: Jay Stevens: 9780586087961: Books


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jan 3, 2017)

01. Reflections On The Revolution In France - Edmund Burke
02. On The Genealogy Of Morals - Nietzsche (Re-read)


----------



## Voley (Jan 3, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Storming Heaven is a good one too:
> Storming Heaven: LSD and the American Dream: Amazon.co.uk: Jay Stevens: 9780586087961: Books


That sounds good, too, ta. I started the Electric Kool Aid Acid Test years ago but a combination of the writing style and thinking the people in it were twats made me give up pretty quickly.


----------



## shifting gears (Jan 3, 2017)

1/ Charles Bukowski - Hollywood

2/ James Rebanks - The Shepherd's Life


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jan 3, 2017)

1/50 Vladimir Nabokov - Speak, Memory
2/50 Larry McMurtry - Lonesome Dove 

Cheers for the tip marty21 !


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jan 4, 2017)

If we're allowed to count books read by us to children, I've just completed Nurse Matilda by Christianna Brand. It was OK but the film adaptation Nanny McPhee is a better story. 

I've just started Ken Follett's 1300-page doorstop World Without End, so I'll probably not read too many of my own this year...



shifting gears said:


> James Rebanks - The Shepherd's Life


I read this last year and really enjoyed it. I live about 40 miles away from his farm.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 4, 2017)

1/75 Sanctuary : After it Happened Book 5 - Devon C Ford.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 4, 2017)

Threshers_Flail said:


> 1/50 Vladimir Nabokov - Speak, Memory
> 2/50 Larry McMurtry - Lonesome Dove
> 
> Cheers for the tip marty21 !


What did you think of Lonesome Dove?


----------



## Manter (Jan 4, 2017)

Lower target than usual after a strong start last year then petering out. 

First one read; 
1/29 Volker Kutscher Babylon Berlin


----------



## Plumdaff (Jan 4, 2017)

1/25 Junk by Melvin Burgess 
2/25 The Paying Guests by Sarah Waters. Set in the 20s, a woman and her mother in straitened circumstances take on lodgers. Part love, part crime story.  I didn't find it as compelling as The Night Watch, but a real page turner in its second half.


----------



## districtline (Jan 4, 2017)

Aiming for 30, hoping for 50. We'll see how it goes, will probably be a certain focus on political economy/history this year


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 4, 2017)

Plumdaff said:


> 1/25 Junk by Melvin Burgess
> 2/25 The Paying Guests by Sarah Waters. Set in the 20s, a woman and her mother in straitened circumstances take on lodgers. Part love, part crime story.  I didn't find it as compelling as The Night Watch, but a real page turner in its second half.


Do the lodgers end up dead?


----------



## marshall (Jan 4, 2017)

Easy to check, isn't the Paying Guests based on a true story? Whatever, I enjoy pretty much everything Sarah Waters writes.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jan 4, 2017)

1/25 - Noam Chomsky - On Anarchism


----------



## Plumdaff (Jan 4, 2017)

Miss-Shelf said:


> Do the lodgers end up dead?


You have to read it! No spoilers 


marshall said:


> Easy to check, isn't the Paying Guests based on a true story? Whatever, I enjoy pretty much everything Sarah Waters writes.


It's in part inspired by some of the famous cases of the 20s, particularly the Bywaters and Thompson case, but it's a work of fiction.


----------



## shifting gears (Jan 4, 2017)

PursuedByBears said:


> If we're allowed to count books read by us to children, I've just completed Nurse Matilda by Christianna Brand. It was OK but the film adaptation Nanny McPhee is a better story.
> 
> I've just started Ken Follett's 1300-page doorstop World Without End, so I'll probably not read too many of my own this year...
> 
> ...



Really enjoyed it too, recommendation from my Mum. Quite heartwarming how determined he is to preserve the traditions that run through families like his, and all set in the Lake District, which is a place pretty dear to my heart.

ETA - that's in relation to James Rebanks - The Shepherd's Life !


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jan 4, 2017)

marty21 said:


> What did you think of Lonesome Dove?



Cracking read. The most engrossing book I've read in a long while.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 4, 2017)

1/50 david keck, in a time of treason (new york: tor, 2008)


----------



## ringo (Jan 5, 2017)

43/45 last year, will go for 45 again. Looking forward to more classics, they're classics for a reason.


----------



## braindancer (Jan 5, 2017)

I targeted 30 but only managed 23 last year.  Will aim for 25 this year....


----------



## marshall (Jan 5, 2017)

3/109 Sarah Perry - The Essex Serpent - liked this, bit of a sucker for historical fiction, particularly in the winter for some reason, and the writer's local so all good.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jan 5, 2017)

1/65 - Laurie Lee - Village Christmas and Other Notes on the English Year


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jan 5, 2017)

Me76 said:


> I read a load of shite.  Probably 60% (70%)! don't be embarrassed . It's just a list.



Yep.  Mine is at least 70% shite.  I call it "mind candy."


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 6, 2017)

1/50 Richard Price - The Whites
2/50 Ali Smith - Public Library & Other Stories


----------



## marty21 (Jan 6, 2017)

1/75 Sanctuary : After it Happened Book 5 - Devon C Ford.
2/75 1916 : The Mornings After - Tim Pat Coogan.


----------



## Me76 (Jan 7, 2017)

1/50 Teenage Revolution, Alan Davies
2/50 The Third Woman, Jonathan Freedland
3/50 The Art of Peeling an Orange, Victoria Avilan - this is the first one actually started in 2017.  Very weird but good.  I'm not sure why I had in my to read list, but I try to trust my past self that puts books there after reading a review, and I don't read the blurb again, just go by the cover when choosing which to read next.


----------



## maomao (Jan 7, 2017)

1/99 Peppa's Christmas - Author Unknown
2/99 Peppa Pig - My Mummy - Author Unknown
3/99 Freddy The Frog - Axel Scheffler
4/99 Katie The Kitten - Axel Scheffler
5/99 The Very Hungry Caterpillar - Eric Carle
6/99 World War Z - Max Brooks

(I'm actually more ashamed of number 6 than I am of the other 5)


----------



## nogojones (Jan 7, 2017)

As I beat last years target I'll up it to 35 I think

1/35 Jim Thompson - Savage Night
2/35 Phil Edwards - More Work! Less Pay! Rebellion And Repression in Italy, 1972-77


----------



## spartacus mills (Jan 7, 2017)

01 Arkady & Boris Strugatsky – Monday Starts On Saturday
02 Jackie Higgins – Why It Does Not Have To Be In Focus, Modern Photography Explained
03 Ed McBain - Fuzz


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jan 8, 2017)

maomao said:


> 1/99 Peppa's Christmas - Author Unknown
> 2/99 Peppa Pig - My Mummy - Author Unknown
> 3/99 Freddy The Frog - Axel Scheffler
> 4/99 Katie The Kitten - Axel Scheffler
> ...


The very hungry Caterpillar is a stone cold classic. I read it (to a small boy) only yesterday.


----------



## maomao (Jan 8, 2017)

PursuedByBears said:


> The very hungry Caterpillar is a stone cold classic. I read it (to a small boy) only yesterday.


My fingers don't fit in the holes.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jan 8, 2017)

1/65 - Laurie Lee - Village Christmas and Other Notes on the English Year
2/65 - John Irving  - A Prayer for Owen Meany (1/10*)

* the first of the 10 longer books of my sub-target, and what a corker


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jan 8, 2017)

1/50 Vladimir Nabokov - Speak, Memory
2/50 Larry McMurtry - Lonesome Dove 
3/50 Steve Reicher - Mad Mobs and Englishmen?: Myths and realities of the 2011 riots
4/50 Stuart Jeffries - Grand Hotel Abyss 
5/50 Sean Birchall - Beating the Fascists: The Untold Story of Anti-fascist Action

Few of these were started in 2016.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 8, 2017)

Threshers_Flail said:


> 1/50 Vladimir Nabokov - Speak, Memory
> 2/50 Larry McMurtry - Lonesome Dove
> 3/50 Steve Reicher - Mad Mobs and Englishmen?: Myths and realities of the 2011 riots
> 4/50 Stuart Jeffries - Grand Hotel Abyss
> ...


It's the date of completion which counts


----------



## Manter (Jan 9, 2017)

1/29 Volker Kutscher Babylon Berlin
2/29 Philip Kerr The other side of silence

Brilliant! Return to form. Twisty and a bit bleak.


----------



## Plumdaff (Jan 9, 2017)

1/25 Junk by Melvin Burgess 
2/25 The Paying Guests by Sarah Waters 
3/25 The White Album by Joan Didion 

Had been on my list for years. She's one hell of a writer and this conjures up the queasy free wheeling paranoid days of the late 60s better than anything else I've read but sometimes the bourgeois obliviousness was trying. Felt I should be listening to Forever Changes by Love as an accompinant.


----------



## kropotkin (Jan 9, 2017)

Aiming for 45 including audiobooks 

1. Tom Rob Smith - child 44
2. Louisa Lim - People's Republic of Amnesia: Tiananmen Revisited
3. Robin Yassin-Kassab, Leila Al-Shami -  Burning Country: Syrians in revolution and war
4. Daniel Kahneman -  Thinking, Fast and Slow


----------



## Dragnet (Jan 10, 2017)

1/25 Lisa McKenzie - Getting By
2/25 Carl Cattermole - HMP: A Survival Guide

Second one is more of a long pamphlet than a book, but it's a good informative read. I've got the hard copy but the PDF is available for free here.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jan 10, 2017)

Beats & Pieces said:


> 01. Reflections On The Revolution In France - Edmund Burke
> 02. On The Genealogy Of Morals - Nietzsche (Re-read)


03. Foucault With Marx - Jacques Bidet


----------



## districtline (Jan 10, 2017)

Andrew Walker & Gautam Sen – Analyzing the Global Political Economy (1/30)


----------



## billy_bob (Jan 10, 2017)

1/25 Kevin Barry - Dark Lies the Island (along with George Saunders, definitely the best short story writer I've read in the last 10 years. If I didn't have targets to meet I'd have started again from p. 1 as soon as I finished it)
**2/25 Elvis Costello - Unfaithful Music and Disappearing Ink

(My target this year includes tackling some of the heavy stuff on my to-read pile, so * = one of the seven named tomes in my 2017 OP, ** = other books of over 600pp)


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 10, 2017)

I'm aiming for at least one per month, which will be an improvement on recent years  

1. Peter May - The Chess Men


----------



## spartacus mills (Jan 10, 2017)

01 Arkady & Boris Strugatsky – Monday Starts On Saturday
02 Jackie Higgins – Why It Does Not Have To Be In Focus, Modern Photography Explained
03 Ed McBain - Fuzz
*04 Fyodor Dostoyevsky - Netochka Nezvanova
05 James M. McCain - The Postman Always Rings Twice*


----------



## petee (Jan 11, 2017)

i thought 10-19 was low and i didn't make even that last year. going with the manageable 0 - 9. if i finish even one i've met the category requirements


----------



## marty21 (Jan 11, 2017)

1/75  Sanctuary : After it Happened Book 5 - Devon C Ford.
2/75  1916 : The Mornings After - Tim Pat Coogan.
3/75 Last Stand at Saber River - Elmore Leonard.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 11, 2017)

marty21 said:


> 1/75  Sanctuary : After it Happened Book 5 - Devon C Ford.
> 2/75  1916 : The Mornings After - Tim Pat Coogan.
> 3/75 Last Stand at Saber River - Elmore Leonard.


please in future post each book in a separate post so each one can receive a like.


----------



## marshall (Jan 11, 2017)

4/109 - Colson Whitehead - The Underground Railroad.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 11, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> 1/50 david keck, in a time of treason (new york: tor, 2008)


2/50 mark greaney, back blast (new york: berkley, 2016)


----------



## pennimania (Jan 11, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> 2/50 mark greaney, back blast (new york: berkley, 2016)



So we're not doing this Cutter/cuttlefish number thing?

Phew.....

1. King Edward the VIII - Philip Ziegler (please don't ask why I'm reading all those books about the monarchy  )


----------



## districtline (Jan 11, 2017)

Björn Hettne - Thinking About Development (2/30)


----------



## BoatieBird (Jan 12, 2017)

1/65 - Laurie Lee - Village Christmas and Other Notes on the English Year
2/65 - John Irving - A Prayer for Owen Meany (1/10*)

*3/65 - Ben Aaronovitch - Moon Over Soho*


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jan 12, 2017)

04. Stasis (Civil War as a Political Paradigm) - Giorgio Agamben
05. Introduction to Philosophical Hermeneutics - Jean Grondin
06. The Brothers Karamazov - Fyodor Dostoyevsky


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jan 14, 2017)

1/50 Vladimir Nabokov - Speak, Memory
2/50 Larry McMurtry - Lonesome Dove
3/50 Steve Reicher - Mad Mobs and Englishmen?: Myths and realities of the 2011 riots
4/50 Stuart Jeffries - Grand Hotel Abyss
5/50 Sean Birchall - Beating the Fascists: The Untold Story of Anti-fascist Action
6/50 Alasdair Gray - Lanark 

Big thanks to my Glaswegian work mate for not taking piss out of my total mispronunciation of Lanark.


----------



## braindancer (Jan 14, 2017)

1/20 - The Secret History - Donna Tartt


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 14, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> 2/50 mark greaney, back blast (new york: berkley, 2016)


3/50 dennis lehane, live by night (new york: william morrow, 2012)


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 14, 2017)

1/49 - Dave Eggers - The Circle

2/49 - John Masefield - The Box of Delights. I was enjoying it up to the Dallas ending


----------



## Me76 (Jan 14, 2017)

1/50 Teenage Revolution, Alan Davies
2/50 The Third Woman, Jonathan Freedland
3/50 The Art of Peeling an Orange, Victoria Avilan
4/50 Courting Trouble, Lisa M Hawkins - my friend's second book.  Very good and I recommend if you like urban fantasy.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 15, 2017)

1/48 Sanjay Chaturvedi and Timothy Doyle _Climate Terror: A Critical Geopolitics of Climate Change_
2/48 Poul Anderson _Tau Zero_


----------



## ringo (Jan 15, 2017)

1/45 And The Ass Saw The Angel - Nick Cave


----------



## marshall (Jan 15, 2017)

5/109 Cathi Unsworth - Without the Moon - bit grim, but absolutely great on period detail (London, WW2, blackout, crime, journalists).


----------



## marshall (Jan 15, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> 3/50 dennis lehane, live by night (new york: william morrow, 2012)



Quite enjoyed that one, but the first in the trilogy, The Given Day, is different class; not being particularly political, there was lots of stuff about Galleanist anarchist activity in Boston circa 1917/18 that I found quite educational.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 15, 2017)

marshall said:


> Quite enjoyed that one, but the first in the trilogy, The Given Day, is different class; not being particularly political, there was lots of stuff about Galleanist anarchist activity in Boston circa 1917/18 that I found quite educational.


Yeh I thought about getting it but they didn't have a copy in the bookshop. Will get it soon.


----------



## districtline (Jan 16, 2017)

Ellen Meiksins Wood - The Origin of Capitalism (3/30)
Peter Ackroyd - London: The Biography (4/30)


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jan 16, 2017)

2/25 The Corner Boys - Geoffrey Beattie


----------



## polly (Jan 16, 2017)

I've finally kicked a pernicious weed habit so can join in. Though I do still fall asleep really quickly so I'm aiming for a low 20-29. I'm also in the middle of a really long book so won't be back for ages. 

Threshers_Flail All the Larry McMurtry cowboy books are great  My favourite of the series is the next one, Comanche Moon, which is really dark.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jan 16, 2017)

polly said:


> Threshers_Flail All the Larry McMurtry cowboy books are great  My favourite of the series is the next one, Comanche Moon, which is really dark.



Cheers for the heads up! It's on the list for sure, I didn't want Lonesome Dove to end.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jan 16, 2017)

ringo said:


> 1/45 And The Ass Saw The Angel - Nick Cave



Did you like it? I thought it was great.


----------



## ringo (Jan 16, 2017)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Did you like it? I thought it was great.


I loved it. American southern/gothic literature is my main subject anyway, the language and themes in this was fantastic. Really dark and visceral


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jan 16, 2017)

ringo said:


> I loved it. American southern/gothic literature is my main subject anyway, the language and themes in this was fantastic. Really dark and visceral



Ah yes I remember now stumbling on your 'writing from the Deep South' thread from ages back. 

And yes it's so Biblical and messed up, might re-read it soon.


----------



## polly (Jan 16, 2017)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Cheers for the heads up! It's on the list for sure, I didn't want Lonesome Dove to end.



I know - they get under your skin. I took up horse riding for a bit 



ringo said:


> I loved it. American southern/gothic literature is my main subject anyway, the language and themes in this was fantastic. Really dark and visceral



Ooh, me too  I'll add this one to my list then.


----------



## Dragnet (Jan 16, 2017)

3/25 Gilles Dauvé - Fascism/Anti-fascism


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 16, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> 3/50 dennis lehane, live by night (new york: william morrow, 2012)


4/50 georges simenon, the yellow dog (london: penguin, 2013)


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jan 16, 2017)

07. The Philosophical Discourse Of Modernity - Jurgen Habermas


----------



## spartacus mills (Jan 16, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> 4/50 georges simenon, the yellow dog (london: penguin, 2013)



I intend to read some of the Maigret novels this year.


----------



## Voley (Jan 17, 2017)

1/30 Substance: Inside New Order - Peter Hook
2/30 The Illustrated A Brief History Of Time - Stephen Hawking


----------



## BoatieBird (Jan 17, 2017)

1/65 - Laurie Lee - Village Christmas and Other Notes on the English Year
2/65 - John Irving - A Prayer for Owen Meany (1/10*)
3/65 - Ben Aaronovitch - Moon Over Soho
*
4/65 - William Boyd - Any Human Heart (2/10)*


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jan 17, 2017)

1/25 Malcolm X and Alex Haley - The Autobiography of Malcolm X


----------



## spartacus mills (Jan 18, 2017)

01 Arkady & Boris Strugatsky – Monday Starts On Saturday
02 Jackie Higgins – Why It Does Not Have To Be In Focus, Modern Photography Explained
03 Ed McBain – Fuzz
04 Fyodor Dostoyevsky – Netochka Nezvanova
05 James M. Cain – The Postman Always Rings Twice
*06 Spike Milligan – Open Heart University
07 Tom Callaghan – A Killing Winter*


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jan 19, 2017)

1/25 Ken Follett - World Without End.  I thought this would take me months but an unexpected virus has confined me to bed and given me plenty of reading time.

ETA taking the recommendation from upthread and reading Lonesome Dove next.


----------



## pennimania (Jan 19, 2017)

1. King Edward the VIII - Philip Ziegler
2. Just William (reread) - Richmal Crompton
3. The Philadelphian (reread) Richard Powell
4. A Nun's Story - Sister Agatha


----------



## Shirl (Jan 19, 2017)

1/25 Dead Tomorrow - Peter James
2/25 August is a wicked Month  - Edna O'brien
3/25 Gallows View - Peter Robinson


----------



## Me76 (Jan 19, 2017)

1/50 Teenage Revolution, Alan Davies
2/50 The Third Woman, Jonathan Freedland
3/50 The Art of Peeling an Orange, Victoria Avilan
4/50 Courting Trouble, Lisa M Hawkins
5/50 Dr Vigilante, Alberto Hazan


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jan 19, 2017)

7/50 Shirley Jackson - The Haunting of Hill House 
8/50 Jon Ronson - So You've Been Publicly Shamed


----------



## braindancer (Jan 19, 2017)

1/20 - The Secret History - Donna Tartt
2/20 - The Grifters - Jim Thompson


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 21, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> 4/50 georges simenon, the yellow dog (london: penguin, 2013)


5/50 georges simenon, the late monsieur gallet (london: penguin, 2013)


----------



## D'wards (Jan 21, 2017)

1/26 - Blood Meridian - Cormac McCarthy (reread)
2/26 - Dead Funny: Horror Stories by Comedians - Edited by Robin Ince and Johnny Mains


----------



## BoatieBird (Jan 22, 2017)

1/65 - Laurie Lee - Village Christmas and Other Notes on the English Year
2/65 - John Irving - A Prayer for Owen Meany (1/10*)
3/65 - Ben Aaronovitch - Moon Over Soho
4/65 - William Boyd - Any Human Heart (2/10)
*
5/65 - Douglas Adams - Dirk Gently's Holistic Detective Agency*


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 22, 2017)

1/49 - Dave Eggers - The Circle
2/49 - John Masefield - The Box of Delights

3/49 - Jenny Nimmo - The Rinaldi Ring


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jan 22, 2017)

08. Zizek: Beyond Foucault - Fabio Vighi & Heiko Feldner.


----------



## yield (Jan 22, 2017)

1/10. The Brief Wondrous Life of Oscar Wao by Junot Diaz


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jan 22, 2017)

1/50 Vladimir Nabokov - Speak, Memory
2/50 Larry McMurtry - Lonesome Dove
3/50 Steve Reicher - Mad Mobs and Englishmen?: Myths and realities of the 2011 riots
4/50 Stuart Jeffries - Grand Hotel Abyss
5/50 Sean Birchall - Beating the Fascists: The Untold Story of Anti-fascist Action
6/50 Alasdair Gray - Lanark 
7/50 Shirley Jackson - The Haunting of Hill House
8/50 Jon Ronson - So You've Been Publicly Shamed
9/50 Justin McGruick - Radical Cities


----------



## Plumdaff (Jan 22, 2017)

1/25 Junk by Melvin Burgess
2/25 The Paying Guests by Sarah Waters
3/25 The White Album by Joan Didion
*4/25 Short Cuts by Raymond Carver 
*
Admired the skill, like haikus, more than I actually liked the stories. Maybe I should read more short stories to appreciate the form.


----------



## Manter (Jan 23, 2017)

1/29 Volker Kutscher Babylon Berlin
2/29 Philip Kerr The other side of silence 
3/29 Bill Beverley Dodgers

Group of kids on the bottom rungs of an LA drug gang go on a road trip. Hypnotic- read it in an evening.


----------



## ringo (Jan 24, 2017)

Manter said:


> 3/29 Bill Beverley Dodgers
> Group of kids on the bottom rungs of an LA drug gang go on a road trip. Hypnotic- read it in an evening.


Looks good, ordered a copy


----------



## ringo (Jan 24, 2017)

1/45 And The Ass Saw The Angel - Nick Cave
2/45 Rant - Chuck Palahniuk


----------



## Voley (Jan 24, 2017)

Manter said:


> 3/29 Bill Beverley Dodgers
> 
> Group of kids on the bottom rungs of an LA drug gang go on a road trip. Hypnotic- read it in an evening.





ringo said:


> Looks good, ordered a copy


Heard good things about that, too. Will give it a go, ta. My library's got it.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 25, 2017)

1/48 Sanjay Chaturvedi and Timothy Doyle - _Climate Terror: A Critical Geopolitics of Climate Change_
2/48 Poul Anderson - _Tau Zero_
*3/48 David Mitchell - The Bone Clocks*


----------



## nogojones (Jan 25, 2017)

1/35 Jim Thompson - Savage Night
2/35 Phil Edwards - More Work! Less Pay! Rebellion And Repression in Italy, 1972-77

*3/35 Martin Ford - Rise of the Robots: Technology and the Threat of a Jobleess Future
4/35 Franya J. Berkman - Monument Eternal: The Music of Alice Coltrane
5/35 Anthony Burgess - The Wanting Seed
6/35 Theresa Urbainczyk - Slave Revolts in Antiquity*


----------



## nogojones (Jan 25, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> 1/50 david keck, in a time of treason (new york: tor, 2008)


I read that as David Icke and grinned


----------



## billy_bob (Jan 25, 2017)

1/25 Kevin Barry - Dark Lies the Island
2/25 Elvis Costello - Unfaithful Music and Disappearing Ink
3/25 George Saunders - The Brain-Dead Megaphone
4/25 George Saunders - Tenth of December


----------



## BoatieBird (Jan 25, 2017)

1/65 - Laurie Lee - Village Christmas and Other Notes on the English Year
2/65 - John Irving - A Prayer for Owen Meany (1/10*)
3/65 - Ben Aaronovitch - Moon Over Soho
4/65 - William Boyd - Any Human Heart (2/10)
5/65 - Douglas Adams - Dirk Gently's Holistic Detective Agency
*
6/65 - John Steinbeck - Tortilla Flat*


----------



## Shirl (Jan 25, 2017)

1/25 Dead Tomorrow - Peter James
2/25 August is a wicked Month - Edna O'brien
3/25 Gallows View - Peter Robinson
4/25 Lady Lupin's Book of Etiquette - Babette Cole


----------



## Voley (Jan 25, 2017)

1/30 Substance: Inside New Order - Peter Hook
2/30 The Illustrated A Brief History Of Time - Stephen Hawking
3/30 A Clash Of Kings - George R.R. Martin
Really enjoyed both of the Game of Thrones books I've read so far. Having watched the telly programme first, these feel like the directors cut. Loads more to them.


----------



## Voley (Jan 25, 2017)

BoatieBird said:


> *6/65 - John Steinbeck - Tortilla Flat*


Good that innit? Cannery Row's my favourite of his in that vein, but Tortilla Flat is similarly riotous at times.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jan 25, 2017)

Voley said:


> Good that innit? Cannery Row's my favourite of his in that vein, but Tortilla Flat is similarly riotous at times.



Excellent. I agree that it's not quite on a par with Cannery Row, but excellent all the same


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 25, 2017)

*1. "Six Suspects" - Vikas Swarup. Good if a little far fetched at times*


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 26, 2017)

1/50 Richard Price - The Whites
2/50 Ali Smith - Public Library & Other Stories
3/60 Hannah Eaton - Naming Monsters
4/60 Jeff Vandermeer - Authority


----------



## Red Cat (Jan 26, 2017)

1. Peter Barham. _Schizophrenia and human value._ 

I'll read a novel next.


----------



## D'wards (Jan 26, 2017)

1/26 - Blood Meridian - Cormac McCarthy (reread)
2/26 - Dead Funny: Horror Stories by Comedians - Edited by Robin Ince and Johnny Mains
3/26 - Frank Skinner on the Road by Frank Skinner


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jan 27, 2017)

1/40   The Changes Everything:  Capitalism versus the Climate - Naomi Klein
2/40   Feed - MT Andersen


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jan 27, 2017)

3/25 David Harvey - Rebel Cities


----------



## Shirl (Jan 28, 2017)

1/25 Dead Tomorrow - Peter James
2/25 August is a wicked Month - Edna O'brien
3/25 Gallows View - Peter Robinson
4/25 Lady Lupin's Book of Etiquette - Babette Cole
5/25 Talking to the dead - Harry Bingham

I think I've been reading much more than usual because of sober January, not sure how February's reading will go.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jan 29, 2017)

1/65 - Laurie Lee - Village Christmas and Other Notes on the English Year
2/65 - John Irving - A Prayer for Owen Meany (1/10*)
3/65 - Ben Aaronovitch - Moon Over Soho
4/65 - William Boyd - Any Human Heart (2/10)
5/65 - Douglas Adams - Dirk Gently's Holistic Detective Agency
6/65 - John Steinbeck - Tortilla Flat

*7/65 - Andrew Michael Hurley - The Loney*


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jan 29, 2017)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 1/25 Malcolm X and Alex Haley - The Autobiography of Malcolm X



*2/25 Alex de Jonge - Nightmare Culture: Lautremont & "Les Chants de Maldoror"*


----------



## Voley (Jan 29, 2017)

1/30 Substance: Inside New Order - Peter Hook
2/30 The Illustrated A Brief History Of Time - Stephen Hawking
3/30 A Clash Of Kings - George R.R. Martin
4/30 Reelin' In The Years: The Soundtrack Of A Northern Life - Mark Radcliffe

Mixed feelings about this one. His jokes fall flat a fair bit, which surprised me as ''Showbusiness'' made me laugh loads. And there are some overly-nostalgic bits that are really dreary. However, the chapter on Kraftwerk made me want to give them more of a chance than I have so far and there's a bit on Nirvana that is miles ahead of most things you read about them.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jan 30, 2017)

1/50 Vladimir Nabokov - Speak, Memory
2/50 Larry McMurtry - Lonesome Dove
3/50 Steve Reicher - Mad Mobs and Englishmen?: Myths and realities of the 2011 riots
4/50 Stuart Jeffries - Grand Hotel Abyss
5/50 Sean Birchall - Beating the Fascists: The Untold Story of Anti-fascist Action
6/50 Alasdair Gray - Lanark 
7/50 Shirley Jackson - The Haunting of Hill House
8/50 Jon Ronson - So You've Been Publicly Shamed
9/50 Justin McGruick - Radical Cities 
*10/50 Mark Fisher - Capitalist Realism
11/50 Hannah Arendt - Eichmann in Jerusalem *


----------



## ringo (Jan 31, 2017)

1/45 And The Ass Saw The Angel - Nick Cave
2/45 Rant - Chuck Palahniuk
3/45 Thank You, Jeeves - PG Wodehouse


----------



## spartacus mills (Jan 31, 2017)

01 Arkady & Boris Strugatsky – Monday Starts On Saturday
02 Jackie Higgins – Why It Does Not Have To Be In Focus, Modern Photography Explained
03 Ed McBain – Fuzz
04 Fyodor Dostoyevsky – Netochka Nezvanova
05 James M. Cain – The Postman Always Rings Twice
06 Spike Milligan – Open Heart University
07 Tom Callaghan – A Killing Winter
*08 John Steinbeck – East of Eden
09 Ed McBain – Let’s Hear It For the Deaf Man*


----------



## Voley (Jan 31, 2017)

1/30 Substance: Inside New Order - Peter Hook
2/30 The Illustrated A Brief History Of Time - Stephen Hawking
3/30 A Clash Of Kings - George R.R. Martin
4/30 Reelin' In The Years: The Soundtrack Of A Northern Life - Mark Radcliffe
5/30 Look Back In Hunger: The Autobiography - Jo Brand

Bit disappointed by this, too. I've always really liked her live act so was expecting something in that vein but it ends just as she gets into comedy. Presumably so she can write a sequel. Good bit about working as a psychiatric nurse, though. Maybe she saved all the good stuff for the next one? Can't blame her, I think Stephen Fry's done three autobiographies so far so you'd be forgiven for wanting to pad it out a bit, I guess.


----------



## ringo (Feb 2, 2017)

1/45 And The Ass Saw The Angel - Nick Cave
2/45 Rant - Chuck Palahniuk
3/45 Thank You, Jeeves - PG Wodehouse
4/45 Disgrace - J.M. Coetzee


----------



## Plumdaff (Feb 2, 2017)

Plumdaff said:


> 1/25 Junk by Melvin Burgess
> 2/25 The Paying Guests by Sarah Waters
> 3/25 The White Album by Joan Didion
> *4/25 Short Cuts by Raymond Carver *



*5/25 Wide Sargasso Sea by Jean Rhys *
One I've meant to read for a long time. An absolute classic, I loved it. The first Mrs Rochester gets to tell her story. It touches on empire, race, sex, female disempowerment, I thoroughly recommend.


----------



## Voley (Feb 2, 2017)

Manter said:


> 3/29 Bill Beverley Dodgers
> 
> Group of kids on the bottom rungs of an LA drug gang go on a road trip. Hypnotic- read it in an evening.


This is dead good, Manter, thanks for recommending it. I'm only a few chapters in but really like the punchy style. Not a spare word. Characters developing well too.


----------



## ringo (Feb 3, 2017)

Plumdaff said:


> *5/25 Wide Sargasso Sea by Jean Rhys *
> One I've meant to read for a long time. An absolute classic, I loved it. The first Mrs Rochester gets to tell her story. It touches on empire, race, sex, female disempowerment, I thoroughly recommend.


Blew me away too, fantastic book


----------



## ringo (Feb 3, 2017)

Voley said:


> This is dead good, Manter, thanks for recommending it. I'm only a few chapters in but really like the punchy style. Not a spare word. Characters developing well too.


I started it this morning on the train; one chapter done and hooked


----------



## Signal 11 (Feb 4, 2017)

1/20 - Trawl - B.S. Johnson
2/20 - Games Without Frontiers - Joe Kennedy


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 4, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> 5/50 georges simenon, the late monsieur gallet (london: penguin, 2013)


6/50 dennis lehane, the given day (london: black swan, 2009)


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 4, 2017)

Red Cat said:


> 1. Peter Barham. _Schizophrenia and human value._
> 
> I'll read a novel next.


That should be a novel


----------



## marshall (Feb 4, 2017)

6/109 - Bill Beverly, Dodgers - LA teenage crack house watchman fucks up and has to undertake an exhausting 2,000 mile road trip with a few fellow corner boys - and his psychotic 13 year old hit man/child younger brother - to make amends for his mistake. His first time out of LA and into a rural, mid USA environment, he discovers he likes the countryside. Really good, gritty, great tone of voice throughout.


----------



## marshall (Feb 4, 2017)

7/109 - Phil Hogan, A Pleasure and a Calling - super stalker main character, young estate agent, small town, keeps duplicate keys of all the houses he ever sold, quite happily pops in whenever he likes, does 'stuff', really funny but wrong. Like Ripley, you can't help but root for him.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 4, 2017)

marty21 said:


> 1/75  Sanctuary : After it Happened Book 5 - Devon C Ford.
> 2/75  1916 : The Mornings After - Tim Pat Coogan.
> 3/75 Last Stand at Saber River - Elmore Leonard.


4/75 After : The Shock - Scott Nicholson 
5/75 After : The Echo - Scott Nicholson 
6/75 After : Milepost 291 - Scott Nicholson 
7/75 After : Whiteout - Scott Nicholson


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Feb 4, 2017)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 1/25 Malcolm X and Alex Haley - The Autobiography of Malcolm X
> 2/25 Alex de Jonge - Nightmare Culture: Lautremont & "Les Chants de Maldoror*"*



*3/25 Viv Albertine - Clothes Clothes Clothes Music Music Music Boys Boys Boys*


----------



## BoatieBird (Feb 5, 2017)

1/65 - Laurie Lee - Village Christmas and Other Notes on the English Year
2/65 - John Irving - A Prayer for Owen Meany (1/10*)
3/65 - Ben Aaronovitch - Moon Over Soho
4/65 - William Boyd - Any Human Heart (2/10)
5/65 - Douglas Adams - Dirk Gently's Holistic Detective Agency
6/65 - John Steinbeck - Tortilla Flat
7/65 - Andrew Michael Hurley - The Loney
*
8/65 - Tana French - Into The Woods (Dublin Murder Squad 1) (3/10)
*
As recommended by cyberfairy in the detective fiction thread.
Cheers cyberfairy, I really enjoyed it


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 5, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> 6/50 dennis lehane, the given day (london: black swan, 2009)


7/50 dennis lehane, world gone by (london: abacus, 2016)


----------



## polly (Feb 6, 2017)

1/29 Garth Risk Hallberg, City on Fire
2/29 Raymond Chandler, The High Window

Jesus Christ, that first one was more than 900 pages long and I reckon at least 800 of those were superfluous. Don't believe the hype.


----------



## kropotkin (Feb 6, 2017)

1. Tom Rob Smith - child 44
2. Louisa Lim - People's Republic of Amnesia: Tiananmen Revisited
3. Robin Yassin-Kassab, Leila Al-Shami -  Burning Country: Syrians in revolution and war
4. Daniel Kahneman -  Thinking, Fast and Slow
5. John Courtenay Grinwood - Arabesk 
6. Harsha walia - undoing border imperialism 


Aiming for 45. Doing ok so far.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 6, 2017)

1/48 Sanjay Chaturvedi and Timothy Doyle - _Climate Terror: A Critical Geopolitics of Climate Change_
2/48 Poul Anderson - _Tau Zero_
3/48 David Mitchell - _The Bone Clocks_
4/48 Asa Briggs -_ Victorian Cities_


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 6, 2017)

1/49 - Dave Eggers - The Circle
2/49 - John Masefield - The Box of Delights
3/49 - Jenny Nimmo - The Rinaldi Ring

4/49 - Sarah Helm - If This Is A Woman. Fucking hell. Essential reading, especially now.


----------



## Voley (Feb 6, 2017)

1/30 Substance: Inside New Order - Peter Hook
2/30 The Illustrated A Brief History Of Time - Stephen Hawking
3/30 A Clash Of Kings - George R.R. Martin
4/30 Reelin' In The Years: The Soundtrack Of A Northern Life - Mark Radcliffe
5/30 Look Back In Hunger: The Autobiography - Jo Brand
6/30 Dodgers - Bill Beverly

All the good things that Manter marshall and ringo said about this are spot on. Really good crime novel, great writing style. Will deffo keep an eye out for more of his stuff.


----------



## Me76 (Feb 6, 2017)

I'm stalling at the moment. Got two books on the go but both are a bit hard going and not making me want to read.  I'm too invested to leave them though.


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 6, 2017)

Been having a flick through the thread today. None of the local libraries have got Dodgers! But I've put it on my list.


----------



## Voley (Feb 6, 2017)

Biddlybee said:


> Been having a flick through the thread today. None of the local libraries have got Dodgers! But I've put it on my list.


I was quite surprised I could get it down here in the back of beyond tbh.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Feb 6, 2017)

1/50 Vladimir Nabokov - Speak, Memory
2/50 Larry McMurtry - Lonesome Dove
3/50 Steve Reicher - Mad Mobs and Englishmen?: Myths and realities of the 2011 riots
4/50 Stuart Jeffries - Grand Hotel Abyss
5/50 Sean Birchall - Beating the Fascists: The Untold Story of Anti-fascist Action
6/50 Alasdair Gray - Lanark
7/50 Shirley Jackson - The Haunting of Hill House
8/50 Jon Ronson - So You've Been Publicly Shamed
9/50 Justin McGruick - Radical Cities
10/50 Mark Fisher - Capitalist Realism
11/50 Hannah Arendt - Eichmann in Jerusalem
*12/50 Martin Ford - Rise of the Robots 
13/50 John Steinbeck - Cannery Row
*


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 6, 2017)

Voley said:


> I was quite surprised I could get it down here in the back of beyond tbh.


Lots of copies on order in Lambeth, so should be one by the time I've finished these other 4 books


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Feb 6, 2017)

1/40 The Changes Everything: Capitalism versus the Climate - Naomi Klein
2/40 Feed - MT Andersen

*3/50 Unstoppable - Bill Nye
4/50 Pride, Prejudice, and Zombies - Jane Austin and Seth Grahame-Smith
*


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 7, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> 7/50 dennis lehane, world gone by (london: abacus, 2016)


8/50 sax rohmer, the quest of the sacred slipper (new york: pyramid, 1966)


----------



## Sea Star (Feb 7, 2017)

1. American Gods ~ Neil Gaiman
2. Good Omens ~ Terry Pratchett & Neil Gaiman


----------



## D'wards (Feb 7, 2017)

1/26 - Blood Meridian - Cormac McCarthy (reread)
2/26 - Dead Funny: Horror Stories by Comedians - Edited by Robin Ince and Johnny Mains
3/26 - Frank Skinner on the Road by Frank Skinner
4/26 - Karlology by Karl Pilkington


----------



## Voley (Feb 7, 2017)

marshall said:


> 2/109 Joel Selvin - Altamont: The Rolling Stones, the Hells Angels and the Inside Story of Rock's Darkest Day (very interesting, particularly good on the San Francisco counter culture of the late 60s...and Jagger's obsession with starring in his very own west coast Woodstock).


Only a couple of chapters in but enjoying this a lot, marshall , thanks. The Grateful Dead's 'manager' was an interesting fella. Smuggles coke, acid and weed into Britain, gets busted, then raises the solicitors fees by smuggling more acid in.  All because he wanted to chat to Keith Richards about doing a free gig.


----------



## braindancer (Feb 7, 2017)

1/20 - The Secret History - Donna Tartt
2/20 - The Grifters - Jim Thompson
3/20 - His Bloody Project - Graeme Macrae Burnet


----------



## marshall (Feb 9, 2017)

8/109 - Ian McGuire, The North Water - 1850s, whaling ship heading to the Arctic Circle, brutal stuff, proper wrong 'un in Drax, a harpooner, very good.


----------



## ringo (Feb 9, 2017)

marshall said:


> 8/109 - Ian McGuire, The North Water - 1850s, whaling ship heading to the Arctic Circle, brutal stuff, proper wrong 'un in Drax, a harpooner, very good.


+1, really enjoyed that


----------



## ringo (Feb 9, 2017)

1/45 And The Ass Saw The Angel - Nick Cave
2/45 Rant - Chuck Palahniuk
3/45 Thank You, Jeeves - PG Wodehouse
4/45 Disgrace - J.M. Coetzee
5/45 Dodgers - Bill Beverly


----------



## polly (Feb 9, 2017)

polly said:


> 1/29 Garth Risk Hallberg, City on Fire
> 2/29 Raymond Chandler, The High Window



3/29 Nathan Englander, The Ministry of Special Cases


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 9, 2017)

1/48 Sanjay Chaturvedi and Timothy Doyle - _Climate Terror: A Critical Geopolitics of Climate Change_
2/48 Poul Anderson - _Tau Zero_
3/48 David Mitchell - _The Bone Clocks_
4/48 Asa Briggs -_ Victorian Cities_
5/48 Howard Zinn - _You Can't Be Neutral on a Moving Train_


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Feb 9, 2017)

13/50 John Steinbeck - Cannery Row
*14/50 Franz Kafka - The Trial (re-read) *


----------



## ringo (Feb 10, 2017)

ringo said:


> Dodgers - Bill Beverly


Does anyone want my copy before it goes to the charity shop? Biddlybee ?


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 10, 2017)

1/50 Richard Price - The Whites
2/50 Ali Smith - Public Library & Other Stories
3/60 Hannah Eaton - Naming Monsters
4/60 Jeff Vandermeer - Authority
5/60 Simon Garfield - To The Letter - A Celebration Of The Lost Art Of Letter Writing


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 10, 2017)

ringo said:


> Does anyone want my copy before it goes to the charity shop? Biddlybee ?


ooh, yes please


----------



## ringo (Feb 10, 2017)

Biddlybee said:


> ooh, yes please


PM me your address & I'll stick it in the post


----------



## Me76 (Feb 10, 2017)

Biddlybee said:


> ooh, yes please


Can I have it after you Bee?

I'm still stuck in Don Quixote, but three weeks in I can't just drop it, plus it's one of my classics for the year.  I have decided I'll allow myself to read something else at the weekend.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 10, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> 8/50 sax rohmer, the quest of the sacred slipper (new york: pyramid, 1966)


9/50 georges simenon, the hanged man of saint-pholien (london: penguin, 2014)


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 10, 2017)

Me76 said:


> Can I have it after you Bee?
> 
> I'm still stuck in Don Quixote, but three weeks in I can't just drop it, plus it's one of my classics for the year.  I have decided I'll allow myself to read something else at the weekend.


Of course lovely.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 11, 2017)

1. "Six Suspects" - Vikas Swarup
*2. "Rather Be The Devil" - Ian Rankin. His writing makes the books so effortless to read, really enjoyed it*


----------



## crossthebreeze (Feb 11, 2017)

*1. Laurie Lee - Cider with Rosie*
Well that was a bit darker than expected! 
*2. Nnedi Okorafor - Lagoon*
Aliens in Lagos - they come in peace, but humans respond with chaos and violence. Really imaginative. 
*
*


----------



## gawkrodger (Feb 11, 2017)

Jumpin in on this

Not in order

1 - Kilcullen - Out of the Mountains
2 - McAlevey - Raising Expectations (and Raising Hell) - re-read
3 - Srnicek - Platform Capitalism
4 - Frase - Four Futures
5 - Dickens - Night Walks
6 - Ellis & Henderson - English Planning in Crisis


----------



## ringo (Feb 11, 2017)

1/45 And The Ass Saw The Angel - Nick Cave
2/45 Rant - Chuck Palahniuk
3/45 Thank You, Jeeves - PG Wodehouse
4/45 Disgrace - J.M. Coetzee
5/45 Dodgers - Bill Beverly
6/45 Fup - Jim Dodge


----------



## Voley (Feb 12, 2017)

1/30 Substance: Inside New Order - Peter Hook
2/30 The Illustrated A Brief History Of Time - Stephen Hawking
3/30 A Clash Of Kings - George R.R. Martin
4/30 Reelin' In The Years: The Soundtrack Of A Northern Life - Mark Radcliffe
5/30 Look Back In Hunger: The Autobiography - Jo Brand
6/30 Dodgers - Bill Beverly
7/30 Altamont: The Rolling Stones, The Hells Angels And The Inside Story of Rock's Darkest Day - Joel Selvin

Had some great recommendations from this thread lately - thanks for mentioning this one marshall. I always thought that the film 'Gimme Shelter' was the definitive story of this grim day but this book goes much deeper. The role of The Grateful Dead was a new one on me - mainly because they (wisely) chose not to play on the day. Mick Jagger doesn't come out of it quite as naïve as he did in the film, either. Good book.


----------



## marshall (Feb 12, 2017)

9/109 - Thomas Mullen, Darktown - 1948, Atlanta, story involving the city's first black cops, a division of 8 with very limited powers i.e. they can't arrest anyone who's white; excellent crime novel.

10/109 - Alexandra Olivia, The Last One - good concept (reality tv survival show taking place at the same time as a global pandemic sweeps the real world), but I've OD'd on dystopian fiction in the last few years, and although this is an interesting take, I've personally had my fill of End of Days lit, still, entertaining read.


----------



## polly (Feb 12, 2017)

1/29 Garth Risk Hallberg, City on Fire
2/29 Raymond Chandler, The High Window
3/29 Nathan Englander, The Ministry of Special Cases

4/29 Dennis Covington, Salvation on Snake Mountain: Snake Handling and Redemption in Southern Appalachia 

Those sound great marshall. Just got a £50 amazon voucher! So will stick those on my big fat greedy list


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 12, 2017)

1/49 - Dave Eggers - The Circle
2/49 - John Masefield - The Box of Delights
3/49 - Jenny Nimmo - The Rinaldi Ring
4/49 - Sarah Helm - If This Is A Woman

5/49 - Art Spiegelman - Maus. Read this when I was about 10 or 11 and felt the horror, but a lot of the grown up human relationship stuff passed me by. Recently my 8yo found it and asked to read it, so I thought I'd revisit it to form an opinion. I will hold it back for a few years, as he is similarly unlikely to appreciate the very well charted personal dynamics within the book.


----------



## spartacus mills (Feb 13, 2017)

01 Arkady & Boris Strugatsky – Monday Starts On Saturday
02 Jackie Higgins – Why It Does Not Have To Be In Focus, Modern Photography Explained
03 Ed McBain – Fuzz
04 Fyodor Dostoyevsky – Netochka Nezvanova
05 James M. Cain – The Postman Always Rings Twice
06 Spike Milligan – Open Heart University
07 Tom Callaghan – A Killing Winter
08 John Steinbeck – East of Eden
09 Ed McBain – Let’s Hear It For the Deaf Man
*10 Laszlo Krasznahorkai – War & War*


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 13, 2017)

09. Candide - Voltaire.
10. The Cambridge Introduction To Michel Foucault - Lisa Downing


----------



## nogojones (Feb 15, 2017)

Biddlybee said:


> Been having a flick through the thread today. None of the local libraries have got Dodgers! But I've put it on my list.


I've been looking for a EPUB/PDF online and failed as well. Anyone got one to share?


----------



## nogojones (Feb 15, 2017)

nogojones said:


> 1/35 Jim Thompson - Savage Night
> 2/35 Phil Edwards - More Work! Less Pay! Rebellion And Repression in Italy, 1972-77
> 3/35 Martin Ford - Rise of the Robots: Technology and the Threat of a Jobleess Future
> 4/35 Franya J. Berkman - Monument Eternal: The Music of Alice Coltrane
> ...



7/35 Iain M. Banks - Matter
8/35 Marvin E. Gettleman - Vietnam History, Documents and Opinions on a Major World Crisis
9/35 Ursula LeGuin - The Dispossessed


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 15, 2017)

nogojones said:


> 7/35 Iain M. Banks - Matter
> 8/35 Marvin E. Gettleman - Vietnam History, Documents and Opinions on a Major World Crisis
> 9/35 Ursula LeGuin - The Dispossessed


you're steaming ahead, nog


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Feb 15, 2017)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 1/25 Malcolm X and Alex Haley - The Autobiography of Malcolm X
> 2/25 Alex de Jonge - Nightmare Culture: Lautremont & "Les Chants de Maldoror"
> 3/25 Viv Albertine - Clothes Clothes Clothes Music Music Music Boys Boys Boys



*4/25 Endnotes 1: Preliminary Materials For A Balance Sheet Of The Twentieth Century
5/25 Susana Medina - The Bowie Neuro-Transmitter*


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 15, 2017)

nogojones said:


> I've been looking for a EPUB/PDF online and failed as well. Anyone got one to share?


Think it's not long out. Get ringo's copy after Me76 if you don't mind paper books


----------



## Wilf (Feb 15, 2017)

I've been reading such memorable things as 'that spy one from the charity shop' and 'that Russian thing I found on the kindle our lass nicked off me'. Do I need to be more specific?


----------



## nogojones (Feb 15, 2017)

Biddlybee said:


> Think it's not long out. Get ringo's copy after Me76 if you don't mind paper books


Thanks, but someone kindly got one to me already


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 15, 2017)

11. 1984 - George Orwell


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 15, 2017)

1/48 Sanjay Chaturvedi and Timothy Doyle - _Climate Terror: A Critical Geopolitics of Climate Change_
2/48 Poul Anderson - _Tau Zero_
3/48 David Mitchell - _The Bone Clocks_
4/48 Asa Briggs -_ Victorian Cities_
5/48 Howard Zinn - _You Can't Be Neutral on a Moving Train_
*6/48 Jeff Vendermeer - Authority
7/48 Errico Malatesta - At the Cafe: Conversations on Anarchism*

Trying to convince myself not to go straight onto the last book in that Vandermeer trilogy.


----------



## kropotkin (Feb 16, 2017)

1. Tom Rob Smith - child 44
2. Louisa Lim - People's Republic of Amnesia: Tiananmen Revisited
3. Robin Yassin-Kassab, Leila Al-Shami -  Burning Country: Syrians in revolution and war
4. Daniel Kahneman -  Thinking, Fast and Slow
5. John Courtenay Grinwood - Arabesk 
6. Harsha walia - undoing border imperialism 
7. Howard zinn -  a people's history of the united states 
8. Simon Mawer -  the glass room


----------



## inva (Feb 16, 2017)

1/60 The First Civil Right: How Liberals Built Prison America by Naomi Murakawa
bit of a slow start this year


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 16, 2017)

12. Renaissance Self-Fashioning - Stephen Greenblatt


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Feb 16, 2017)

13/50 John Steinbeck - Cannery Row
14/50 Franz Kafka - The Trial (re-read)
*15/50 Robert Baxell - Unlikely Warriors: The British in the Spanish Civil War and the Struggle Against Fascism
*


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 18, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> 9/50 georges simenon, the hanged man of saint-pholien (london: penguin, 2014)


10/50 georges simenon, the carter of la providence (london: penguin, 2014)


----------



## D'wards (Feb 18, 2017)

1/26 - Blood Meridian - Cormac McCarthy (reread)
2/26 - Dead Funny: Horror Stories by Comedians - Edited by Robin Ince and Johnny Mains
3/26 - Frank Skinner on the Road by Frank Skinner
4/26 - Karlology by Karl Pilkington
5/26 - Wolf Hall by Hilary Mantel


----------



## marshall (Feb 19, 2017)

11/109 - Rachel Kushner, The Flamethrowers - beautifully written, NYC art scene in the 70s/racing motorbikes/Italian politics (didn't realise the extent of rioting in Rome in the 70s), ends with 1977 power cut in NYC; as does the much-hyped City on Fire, but personally enjoyed this one loads more, so much so...

12/109 - Rachel Kushner, Telex from Cuba - early 50s, Cuba, American community harvesting the sugar cane, their teenage kids running away to join Castro in the hills, preparing for the big day. Again, loved it, really learned stuff from both these books, politically/socially. And, fantastic writing.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 19, 2017)

1/75 Sanctuary : After it Happened Book 5 -  Devon C Ford 
2/75 1916 : The Morning After - Tim Pat Coogan 
3/75 Last Stand at Saber River - Elmore Leonard 
4/75 After : The Shock - Scott Nicholson
5/75 After : The Echo - Scott Nicholson
6/75 After : Milepost 291 - Scott Nicholson
7/75 After : Whiteout - Scott Nicholson


**********************


8/75 After : Red Scare - Scott Nicholson 
9/75 Surviving The Evacuation : Ireland - Book 9 -Frank Tayell 

Still working my way through various post apocalyptic/zombie novels , the Frank Tayell stuff is a jolly good read .


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 20, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> 10/50 georges simenon, the carter of la providence (london: penguin, 2014)


11/50 maurice druon, the lily and the lion (london: harpercollins, 2014)


----------



## Sea Star (Feb 20, 2017)

3. Bruce Springsteen ~ Born to Run

Good in parts. Enjoyable stories. Nice insights into music. But also quite Self indulgent in parts with tedious stuff about Springsteen's politics and celebrity friends!


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Feb 20, 2017)

4/25 - Getting By, Lisa McKenzie 

Absolutely loving this book by the way.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Feb 20, 2017)

14/50 Franz Kafka - The Trial (re-read)
15/50 Robert Baxell - Unlikely Warriors: The British in the Spanish Civil War and the Struggle Against Fascism
*16/50 John Berger - Ways of Seeing*


----------



## Shechemite (Feb 20, 2017)

Picked up 'how to use your enemies' by 
Baltasar Gracian for a quid at old street station. 

It's a tiny book. I'll do well to finish it this year, if at all 

For fucks sake it's not even an actual book, but excerpts from his proper books. Really let things slide


----------



## Me76 (Feb 21, 2017)

1/50 Teenage Revolution, Alan Davies
2/50 The Third Woman, Jonathan Freedland
3/50 The Art of Peeling an Orange, Victoria Avilan
4/50 Courting Trouble, Lisa M Hawkins
5/50 Dr Vigilante, Alberto Hazan
6/50 the Husband's Secret, Liane Moriarty - enjoyed this.  Suburban drama set in Australia.


----------



## ringo (Feb 21, 2017)

1/45 And The Ass Saw The Angel - Nick Cave
2/45 Rant - Chuck Palahniuk
3/45 Thank You, Jeeves - PG Wodehouse
4/45 Disgrace - J.M. Coetzee
5/45 Dodgers - Bill Beverly
6/45 Fup - Jim Dodge
7/45 Dirty Havana Trilogy - Pedro Juan Gutierrez


----------



## kropotkin (Feb 21, 2017)

1. Tom Rob Smith - child 44
2. Louisa Lim - People's Republic of Amnesia: Tiananmen Revisited
3. Robin Yassin-Kassab, Leila Al-Shami -  Burning Country: Syrians in revolution and war
4. Daniel Kahneman -  Thinking, Fast and Slow
5. John Courtenay Grinwood - Arabesk 
6. Harsha walia - undoing border imperialism 
*7. Howard zinn -  a people's history of the united states *
8. Simon Mawer -  the glass room
*9. Taking Sides: Revolutionary Solidarity and the Poverty of Liberalism - Cindy Milstein (Editor)*


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 21, 2017)

Had a week off work, and time to read, proper luxury for me!

1/10 - Chocky - John Wyndham
2/10 - Expecting - Chitra Ramaswamy
3/10 - The Spinning Heart - Donal Ryan


----------



## ringo (Feb 21, 2017)

1/45 And The Ass Saw The Angel - Nick Cave
2/45 Rant - Chuck Palahniuk
3/45 Thank You, Jeeves - PG Wodehouse
4/45 Disgrace - J.M. Coetzee
5/45 Dodgers - Bill Beverly
6/45 Fup - Jim Dodge
7/45 Dirty Havana Trilogy - Pedro Juan Gutierrez
8/45 Silk - Alessandro Baricco


----------



## Sea Star (Feb 21, 2017)

I've got War and Peace lined up. Tried to read it a couple of years ago but got lost about a third of the way through. Been working on my concentration so I think I'll do better this time. 
And then Bleak House. This is why I've not set any targets for this year


----------



## BoatieBird (Feb 22, 2017)

1/65 - Laurie Lee - Village Christmas and Other Notes on the English Year
2/65 - John Irving - A Prayer for Owen Meany (1/10*)
3/65 - Ben Aaronovitch - Moon Over Soho
4/65 - William Boyd - Any Human Heart (2/10)
5/65 - Douglas Adams - Dirk Gently's Holistic Detective Agency
6/65 - John Steinbeck - Tortilla Flat
7/65 - Andrew Michael Hurley - The Loney
8/65 - Tana French - Into The Woods (Dublin Murder Squad 1) (3/10)
*
9/65 - Larry McMurty - Lonesome Dove (4/10)
*
Cor, that was a bit good 
I didn't want it to end, despite it being 900+ pages long.


----------



## polly (Feb 22, 2017)

1/29 Garth Risk Hallberg, City on Fire
2/29 Raymond Chandler, The High Window
3/29 Nathan Englander, The Ministry of Special Cases
4/29 Dennis Covington, Salvation on Snake Mountain: Snake Handling and Redemption in Southern Appalachia 

5/29 Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie, Americanah

Read the next one, BoatieBird! It's even better, IMO


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 22, 2017)

BoatieBird what are your out of 10s for?  

edit: I searched  big books


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 22, 2017)

1. "Six Suspects" - Vikas Swarup
2. "Rather Be The Devil"  - Ian Rankin
*
3. "Those We Left Behind" - Stuart Neville. Quite bleak but excellent, he's a very good writer*


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Feb 22, 2017)

1/40 This Changes Everything: Capitalism versus the Climate - Naomi Klein
2/40 Feed - MT Andersen
3/40 Unstoppable - Bill Nye
4/40 Pride, Prejudice, and Zombies - Jane Austin and Seth Grahame-Smith
*
5/40 Uglies - Scott Westerfeld
6/40 Pretties - Scott Westerfeld
7/40 Specials - Scott Westerfeld
8/40 Extras - Scott Westerfeld*


----------



## Voley (Feb 22, 2017)

1/30 Substance: Inside New Order - Peter Hook
2/30 The Illustrated A Brief History Of Time - Stephen Hawking
3/30 A Clash Of Kings - George R.R. Martin
4/30 Reelin' In The Years: The Soundtrack Of A Northern Life - Mark Radcliffe
5/30 Look Back In Hunger: The Autobiography - Jo Brand
6/30 Dodgers - Bill Beverly
7/30 Altamont: The Rolling Stones, The Hells Angels And The Inside Story of Rock's Darkest Day - Joel Selvin
8/30 Live At The Brixton Academy: A Riotous Life In The Music Business - Simon Parkes

The tale of the bloke who bought Brixton Academy for a quid and turned it into the best live music venue in Britain. I spent much of my mis-spent youth in his gaff so I found his stories of all the backroom stuff that was going on while I was jumping about off my face totally fascinating. Funnily, for someone who obviously shared a lot of the same interests as me, I didn't warm to him much as a person. There's a fair bit of ''Needless to say, I had the last laugh'' going on. Maybe you need a bit of that in that line of work,  I dunno. Still, some good proper rock n roll stories (hiring Black Grape for two grammes of coke, fronting out gangsters, watching The Pogues wondering if there was a bomb in the venue etc). I liked hearing him rave about some of the better gigs I saw there (Pixies especially - he nails it describing the affinity they've always had with The Academy) and his lament for the post-Britpop music scene chimed with me, too. Good book. I rattled through it in two days, always a good sign.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Feb 22, 2017)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 1/25 Malcolm X and Alex Haley - The Autobiography of Malcolm X
> 2/25 Alex de Jonge - Nightmare Culture: Lautremont & "Les Chants de Maldoror"
> 3/25 Viv Albertine - Clothes Clothes Clothes Music Music Music Boys Boys Boys
> 4/25 Endnotes 1: Preliminary Materials For A Balance Sheet Of The Twentieth Century
> 5/25 Susana Medina - The Bowie Neuro-Transmitter



*6/25 Michael Muhammad Knight - The Five Percenters: Islam, Hip Hop and the Gods of New York*


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 22, 2017)

13. The Rainbow - DH Lawrence


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 23, 2017)

1/49 - Dave Eggers - The Circle
2/49 - John Masefield - The Box of Delights
3/49 - Jenny Nimmo - The Rinaldi Ring
4/49 - Sarah Helm - If This Is A Woman
5/49 - Art Spiegelman - Maus

6/49 - Will Ferguson - 419. Bit of a mixed bag.


----------



## Dragnet (Feb 23, 2017)

4/10 André Gide - The Counterfeiters 

Not bad, but felt like a bit of a slog to get through.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Feb 23, 2017)

14/50 Franz Kafka - The Trial (re-read)
15/50 Robert Baxell - Unlikely Warriors: The British in the Spanish Civil War and the Struggle Against Fascism
16/50 John Berger - Ways of Seeing
*17/50 Bill Beverly - Dodgers 
*
Thanks nogojones !


----------



## PursuedByBears (Feb 23, 2017)

1/25 Ken Follett - World Without End
2/25 Frances Hardinge - Fly By Night


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 23, 2017)

14. A Letter To American Working Men (1918) - Lenin.

In which the apparent necessity of brutality is made clear.


----------



## D'wards (Feb 24, 2017)

1/26 - Blood Meridian - Cormac McCarthy (reread)
2/26 - Dead Funny: Horror Stories by Comedians - Edited by Robin Ince and Johnny Mains
3/26 - Frank Skinner on the Road by Frank Skinner
4/26 - Karlology by Karl Pilkington
5/26 - Wolf Hall by Hilary Mantel
6/26 - Pennine Walkies by Mark Wallington


----------



## Manter (Feb 24, 2017)

1/29 Volker Kutscher Babylon Berlin
2/29 Philip Kerr The other side of silence
3/29 Bill Beverley Dodgers
4,5,6/29 Robert Wilson Charlie Boxter series. (Capital punishment, you will never find me, stealing people)

Really good detective series but the 'detective' is a kidnap consultant. Quite dark, violent, bleak. Not really the easy read I was looking for (a couple of times I had to go and check J was still safe and asleep in his bed....) but recommend if you like darker stuff.

7/29 Jay Kristoff Stormdancer - lotus trilogy

Twaddle. And unfortunately I have bought the second one so I feel I have to read it.


----------



## Shirl (Feb 24, 2017)

1/25 Dead Tomorrow - Peter James
2/25 August is a wicked Month - Edna O'brien
3/25 Gallows View - Peter Robinson
4/25 Lady Lupin's Book of Etiquette - Babette Cole
5/25 Talking to the dead - Harry Bingham
6/25 The 50/50 Killer - Steve Mosby
7/25 No Cure for Shell Shock - Dylan Orchard
8/25 Blood,Salt-Water - Denise Mina


----------



## kropotkin (Feb 24, 2017)

1. Tom Rob Smith - child 44
2. Louisa Lim - People's Republic of Amnesia: Tiananmen Revisited
3. Robin Yassin-Kassab, Leila Al-Shami -  Burning Country: Syrians in revolution and war
4. Daniel Kahneman -  Thinking, Fast and Slow
5. John Courtenay Grinwood - Arabesk 
6. Harsha walia - undoing border imperialism 
7. Howard zinn -  a people's history of the united states 
8. Simon Mawer -  the glass room
9. Taking Sides: Revolutionary Solidarity and the Poverty of Liberalism - Cindy Milstein (Editor)
10. Platform Capitalism - Nick Srnicek


----------



## kropotkin (Feb 24, 2017)

Going to relax and have some more fiction next


----------



## yield (Feb 24, 2017)

yield said:


> 1/10. The Brief Wondrous Life of Oscar Wao by Junot Diaz


2/10 The Unreal and the Real. Volume 1: Where on Earth by Ursula K. LeGuin
3/10 The Cold Commands by Richard K. Morgan


----------



## yield (Feb 24, 2017)

kropotkin said:


> 5. John Courtenay Grinwood - Arabesk


Surprisingly good piece of alternate history. Loved the trilogy but never worked out what the fox was?


----------



## ringo (Feb 25, 2017)

1/45 And The Ass Saw The Angel - Nick Cave
2/45 Rant - Chuck Palahniuk
3/45 Thank You, Jeeves - PG Wodehouse
4/45 Disgrace - J.M. Coetzee
5/45 Dodgers - Bill Beverly
6/45 Fup - Jim Dodge
7/45 Dirty Havana Trilogy - Pedro Juan Gutierrez
8/45 Silk - Alessandro Baricco
9/45 Breakfast Of Champions - Kurt Vonnegut

Blue Monday


----------



## PursuedByBears (Feb 26, 2017)

1/25 Ken Follett - World Without End
2/25 Frances Hardinge - Fly By Night
3/25 Larry McMurtry  - Lonesome Dove

Thanks for the recommendations upthread about Lonesome Dove, it's a fucking brilliant book. Will have to check out the sequels sometime.


----------



## billy_bob (Feb 26, 2017)

1/25 Kevin Barry - Dark Lies the Island
2/25 Elvis Costello - Unfaithful Music and Disappearing Ink*
3/25 George Saunders - The Brain-Dead Megaphone
4/25 George Saunders - Tenth of December
5/25 Charles Dickens - Barnaby Rudge*
6/25 Kathleen Walker-Meikle - Medieval Dogs
7/25 Jon McGregor - This Isn't the Sort of Thing that Happens to Someone Like You


----------



## BoatieBird (Feb 26, 2017)

PursuedByBears said:


> Thanks for the recommendations upthread about Lonesome Dove, it's a fucking brilliant book. Will have to check out the sequels sometime.



One of the things I love about this thread is the way that certain books and authors spread like ripples.
There are so many books I've read over the past few years that I probably would never have heard of if it hadn't been for this thread, Lomesome Dove being one of them.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Feb 26, 2017)

Yep can't knock this thread for the good tips fair play guys you are all mint.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 26, 2017)

1/60 Richard Price - The Whites
2/60 Ali Smith - Public Library & Other Stories
3/60 Hannah Eaton - Naming Monsters
4/60 Jeff Vandermeer - Authority
5/60 Simon Garfield - To The Letter - A Celebration Of The Lost Art Of Letter Writing
6/60 Claire North - The Sudden Appearance Of Hope
7/60 Dan Lepard - Short & Sweet


----------



## nogojones (Feb 26, 2017)

1/35 Jim Thompson - Savage Night
2/35 Phil Edwards - More Work! Less Pay! Rebellion And Repression in Italy, 1972-77
3/35 Martin Ford - Rise of the Robots: Technology and the Threat of a Jobleess Future
4/35 Franya J. Berkman - Monument Eternal: The Music of Alice Coltrane
5/35 Anthony Burgess - The Wanting Seed
6/35 Theresa Urbainczyk - Slave Revolts in Antiquity
7/35 Iain M. Banks - Matter
8/35 Marvin E. Gettleman - Vietnam History, Documents and Opinions on a Major World Crisis
9/35 Ursula LeGuin - The Dispossessed

*10/35 Studs Terkel - American Dreams Lost & Found
11/35 Mikhail Bulgakov - Heart Of A Dog
12/35 John Edwards - The Spanish Inquisition
13/35 Kevin Doogan - New Capitalism? The Transformation of Work*


----------



## Voley (Feb 26, 2017)

ringo said:


> 9/45 Breakfast Of Champions - Kurt Vonnegut


What was that like ringo? I've only ever read 'Slaughterhouse 5' and 'Welcome To The Monkey House' by him, both of which I liked.


----------



## Signal 11 (Feb 26, 2017)

Voley said:


> What was that like ringo? I've only ever read 'Slaughterhouse 5' and 'Welcome To The Monkey House' by him, both of which I liked.


It's good but I'd rate _Slapstick_ and _The Sirens of Titan_ as the best two.


----------



## Voley (Feb 26, 2017)

Ta Signal 11. Will keep an eye out for them an all.


----------



## stockwelljonny (Feb 26, 2017)

1/25 - Corvus: A Life with Birds by Esther Woolfson


----------



## Me76 (Feb 26, 2017)

1/50 Teenage Revolution, Alan Davies
2/50 The Third Woman, Jonathan Freedland
3/50 The Art of Peeling an Orange, Victoria Avilan
4/50 Courting Trouble, Lisa M Hawkins
5/50 Dr Vigilante, Alberto Hazan
6/50 the Husband's Secret, Liane Moriarty

7/50 Sleep Tight, Rachel Abbot - really good this. With interesting twists.


----------



## BoatieBird (Feb 27, 2017)

1/65 - Laurie Lee - Village Christmas and Other Notes on the English Year
2/65 - John Irving - A Prayer for Owen Meany (1/10*)
3/65 - Ben Aaronovitch - Moon Over Soho
4/65 - William Boyd - Any Human Heart (2/10)
5/65 - Douglas Adams - Dirk Gently's Holistic Detective Agency
6/65 - John Steinbeck - Tortilla Flat
7/65 - Andrew Michael Hurley - The Loney
8/65 - Tana French - Into The Woods (Dublin Murder Squad 1) (3/10)
9/65 - Larry McMurty - Lonesome Dove (4/10)
*
10/65 - Denise Mina - The Dead Hour (Paddy Meehan 2)*


----------



## kropotkin (Feb 27, 2017)

yield said:


> Surprisingly good piece of alternate history. Loved the trilogy but never worked out what the fox was?


I only read the first one in the trilogy - they were all together in an ebook but the first one wasn't really good enough to read the rest. I thought it was ok but nothing special really - a murder mystery / special projects type but in an alternate history. The alternative history was thw nest bit, but the rest was not particular special. Need some sci-fi soon that blows me away!


----------



## ringo (Feb 27, 2017)

Voley said:


> What was that like ringo? I've only ever read 'Slaughterhouse 5' and 'Welcome To The Monkey House' by him, both of which I liked.


I'd only read Slaughterhouse 5 before, and possibly Welcome To The Monkey House, can't remember, but nothing for 25 years.

It's very good. I think it's impact in 1973 must have been far greater then now, because so much of what he has to say is familiar and has been absorbed into mainstream thinking. At times it seemed a bit laboured, possibly because the style is detached and objective, to show the ridiculousness of human nature. I didn't realise this was where "Blue Monday" came from


----------



## marshall (Feb 27, 2017)

13/109 - Keiron Pim, Jumpin' Jack Flash (David Litvinov and the Rock n Roll Underworld) - Blimey, what a life, from Lucien Freud to Ronnie Kray, Clapton to the Queen Mum, Jagger to Donald Camell, he knew everyone, the chapter on his contribution (script assistant) to Performance is fascinating.

14/109 - Joe R Lansdale, Honky Tonk Samurai - such an easy read, love Joe R, great dialogue, looking forward to watching Mucho Mojo on Amazon Prime.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Feb 27, 2017)

17/50 Bill Beverly - Dodgers 
*18/50 Susan Sontag - On Photography*


----------



## crossthebreeze (Feb 27, 2017)

1/30 Laurie Lee - Cider with Rosie
2/30 Nnedi Okorafor - Lagoon

*3/30 David Baird - Between Two Fires: Guerilla war in the Spanish sierras*
Really interesting - about the communist maquis in the Andalucian mountains post-civil war period (1943—1952). It focuses on one village - Frigiliana, in Malaga province - the men from there who joined the maquis in the sierra, and the villager's experience of guerilla warfare and fascist military repression. Not all heroics - it all ends in paranoia and betrayals, and a lot violence against (non-fascist) civilians along the way, but they made life very difficult for the civil guard and (comparatively) wealthy fascists in the area, living in an incredibly harsh landscape and dangerous situation.


----------



## Plumdaff (Feb 27, 2017)

Plumdaff said:


> 1/25 Junk by Melvin Burgess
> 2/25 The Paying Guests by Sarah Waters
> 3/25 The White Album by Joan Didion
> 4/25 Short Cuts by Raymond Carver
> 5/25 Wide Sargasso Sea by Jean Rhys



6/25 To Rise Again At A Decent Hour by Joshua Ferris. 
Liked the premise and some of the ideas in the book more than the actual book.


----------



## polly (Feb 28, 2017)

polly said:


> 1/29 Garth Risk Hallberg, City on Fire
> 2/29 Raymond Chandler, The High Window
> 3/29 Nathan Englander, The Ministry of Special Cases
> 4/29 Dennis Covington, Salvation on Snake Mountain: Snake Handling and Redemption in Southern Appalachia
> 5/29 Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie, Americanah



6/29 Octavia E Butler, Kindred


----------



## inva (Feb 28, 2017)

1/60 The First Civil Right: How Liberals Built Prison America by Naomi Murakawa
*2/60 The March on Washington: Jobs, Freedom, and the Forgotten History of Civil Rights by William P. Jones*


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 28, 2017)

15. Decolonizing Dialectics - George Ciccariello-Maher


----------



## PursuedByBears (Feb 28, 2017)

1/25 Ken Follett - World Without End
2/25 Frances Hardinge - Fly By Night
3/25 Larry McMurtry - Lonesome Dove

4/25 Roald Dahl - Madness (short stories)


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 1, 2017)

1/10 - Chocky - John Wyndham
2/10 - Expecting - Chitra Ramaswamy
3/10 - The Spinning Heart - Donal Ryan
*4/10 - The Magic Toyshop - Angela Carter*


----------



## spartacus mills (Mar 1, 2017)

nogojones said:


> *11/35 Mikhail Bulgakov - Heart Of A Dog*



I loved that!


----------



## spartacus mills (Mar 1, 2017)

01 Arkady & Boris Strugatsky – Monday Starts On Saturday
02 Jackie Higgins – Why It Does Not Have To Be In Focus, Modern Photography Explained
03 Ed McBain – Fuzz
04 Fyodor Dostoyevsky – Netochka Nezvanova
05 James M. Cain – The Postman Always Rings Twice
06 Spike Milligan – Open Heart University
07 Tom Callaghan – A Killing Winter
08 John Steinbeck – East of Eden
09 Ed McBain – Let’s Hear It For the Deaf Man
10 Laszlo Krasznahorkai – War & War
*11 Helen Walsh – The Lemon Grove
12 William Faulkner – Absalom, Absalom!*


----------



## nogojones (Mar 1, 2017)

spartacus mills said:


> I loved that!


Yea it was good. 

I've had a copy of The Master & The Margrita knocking around for about 25 years that I've never got round to reading, but much more inclined to start it soon after reading this one.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Mar 1, 2017)

nogojones said:


> Yea it was good.
> 
> I've had a copy of The Master & The Margrita knocking around for about 25 years that I've never got round to reading, but much more inclined to start it soon after reading this one.



Do it!


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 2, 2017)

1/48 Sanjay Chaturvedi and Timothy Doyle - _Climate Terror: A Critical Geopolitics of Climate Change_
2/48 Poul Anderson - _Tau Zero_
3/48 David Mitchell - _The Bone Clocks_
4/48 Asa Briggs -_ Victorian Cities_
5/48 Howard Zinn - _You Can't Be Neutral on a Moving Train_
6/48 Jeff Vendermeer - _Authority_
7/48 Errico Malatesta - _At the Cafe: Conversation_s _on Anarchism_

8/48 Halldor Laxness -_ The Atom Station_
9/48 M. John Harrison - _The Centurai Device_


----------



## kropotkin (Mar 2, 2017)

polly said:


> 6/29 Octavia E Butler, Kindred




I read Patternmaster by her last year, which was really good. She later wrote two other books in the series and put Patternmaster as the last in the trilogy- the others weren't anywhere near as good, but I'd recommend Patternmaster.


----------



## Shirl (Mar 2, 2017)

1/25 Dead Tomorrow - Peter James
2/25 August is a wicked Month - Edna O'brien
3/25 Gallows View - Peter Robinson
4/25 Lady Lupin's Book of Etiquette - Babette Cole
5/25 Talking to the dead - Harry Bingham
6/25 The 50/50 Killer - Steve Mosby
7/25 No Cure for Shell Shock - Dylan Orchard
8/25 Blood,Salt-Water - Denise Mina
9/25 The Letter - Kathryn Hughes	   Amazon lied to me about this book. Number 1 best seller my arse. I only finished it because I've given up on two books already this year.


----------



## kropotkin (Mar 2, 2017)

1. Tom Rob Smith - child 44
2. Louisa Lim - People's Republic of Amnesia: Tiananmen Revisited
3. Robin Yassin-Kassab, Leila Al-Shami -  Burning Country: Syrians in revolution and war
4. Daniel Kahneman -  Thinking, Fast and Slow
5. John Courtenay Grinwood - Arabesk
6. Harsha walia - undoing border imperialism
7. Howard zinn -  a people's history of the united states
8. Simon Mawer -  the glass room
9. Taking Sides: Revolutionary Solidarity and the Poverty of Liberalism - Cindy Milstein (Editor)
10. Platform Capitalism - Nick Srnicek
11. The Meaning of Race: Race, History and Culture in Western Society - Kenan Malik


----------



## polly (Mar 2, 2017)

kropotkin said:


> I read Patternmaster by her last year, which was really good. She later wrote two other books in the series and put Patternmaster as the last in the trilogy- the others weren't anywhere near as good, but I'd recommend Patternmaster.



Thanks! I didn't get as much from Kindred as I'd wanted to. I'm still letting it percolate through my brain before I figure out why, but I think at least part of it was her style. But the ideas were so interesting that I'd give another book a go, so thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 2, 2017)

16. State Phobia and Civil Society - Mitchell Dean & Kaspar Villadsen


----------



## spartacus mills (Mar 2, 2017)

nogojones said:


> I've had a copy of The Master & The Margarita knocking around for about 25 years that I've never got round to reading, but much more inclined to start it soon after reading this one.



I've read that three or four times, one of my all time favourites.


----------



## Me76 (Mar 2, 2017)

Right.  I've decided to stick Don Quixote.   It's taken me four weeks to get 53% through and I can't say I've enjoyed any of it. I've  read two other books in two days because I was giving myself weekends off.  Reading shouldn't be work, and even though I was trying to get my classics in.  It can stick it's boring shit.


----------



## Manter (Mar 2, 2017)

1/29 Volker Kutscher Babylon Berlin
2/29 Philip Kerr The other side of silence
3/29 Bill Beverley Dodgers
4,5,6/29 Robert Wilson Charlie Boxer series. (Capital punishment, you will never find me, stealing people)
7/29 Jay Kristoff Stormdancer - lotus trilogy
8/29 Amin the ruins- Ausma Zehanat Khan
Canadian series set among the various diaspora communities there. This one focuses on the Iranian diaspora and a filmmaker who went to Iran and never came back. Not great literature, but I enjoyed it


----------



## PursuedByBears (Mar 3, 2017)

1/25 Ken Follett - World Without End
2/25 Frances Hardinge - Fly By Night
3/25 Larry McMurtry - Lonesome Dove
4/25 Roald Dahl - Madness (short stories)

5/25 Raymond Chandler - The Big Sleep


----------



## Riklet (Mar 3, 2017)

1/25 Walking the Portuguese Camino - Porto to Santiago - John Rowan
2/25 Capitalist Realism: Is There No Alternative? - Mark Ficher
3/25 - Dare to Bare Nudist Beach Guide To Gran Canaria - Alex Bramwell
4/25 Lonely Planet Guide to Gran Canaria - Various
*5/25 Postcapitalism: A Guide To Our Future - Paul Mason
6/25 100 Mejores Vinos Por Menos de 10e - Alicia Estrada
7/25 Frontlines: Battlefield Tours Of The Spanish Civil War - David Mathieson
8/25 Sherry - Julian Jeffs*


----------



## Voley (Mar 3, 2017)

Me76 said:


> Reading shouldn't be work, and even though I was trying to get my classics in.  It can stick it's boring shit.


Yep. Gotta be done sometimes. If I ever find myself thinking ''This is like being back at school,'' the book goes.


----------



## BoatieBird (Mar 3, 2017)

1/65 - Laurie Lee - Village Christmas and Other Notes on the English Year
2/65 - John Irving - A Prayer for Owen Meany (1/10*)
3/65 - Ben Aaronovitch - Moon Over Soho
4/65 - William Boyd - Any Human Heart (2/10)
5/65 - Douglas Adams - Dirk Gently's Holistic Detective Agency
6/65 - John Steinbeck - Tortilla Flat
7/65 - Andrew Michael Hurley - The Loney
8/65 - Tana French - Into The Woods (Dublin Murder Squad 1) (3/10)
9/65 - Larry McMurty - Lonesome Dove (4/10)
10/65 - Denise Mina - The Dead Hour (Paddy Meehan 2)
*
11/65 - Ian Rankin - The Flood*


----------



## Plumdaff (Mar 3, 2017)

Plumdaff said:


> 1/25 Junk by Melvin Burgess
> 2/25 The Paying Guests by Sarah Waters
> 3/25 The White Album by Joan Didion
> 4/25 Short Cuts by Raymond Carver
> ...



7/25 Dark Matter by Michelle Paver. A sliver of Arctic dread. I enjoyed it a lot.


----------



## D'wards (Mar 4, 2017)

1/26 - Blood Meridian - Cormac McCarthy (reread)
2/26 - Dead Funny: Horror Stories by Comedians - Edited by Robin Ince and Johnny Mains
3/26 - Frank Skinner on the Road by Frank Skinner
4/26 - Karlology by Karl Pilkington
5/26 - Wolf Hall by Hilary Mantel
6/26 - Pennine Walkies by Mark Wallington
7/26 - The Secret Diary of Adrian Mole age 13 3/4 by Sue Townsend (reread) 
8/26 - All the Pretty Horses by Cormac McCarthy


----------



## Sea Star (Mar 4, 2017)

4. Self made man ~ Norah Vincent


----------



## polly (Mar 5, 2017)

1/29 Garth Risk Hallberg, City on Fire
2/29 Raymond Chandler, The High Window
3/29 Nathan Englander, The Ministry of Special Cases
4/29 Dennis Covington, Salvation on Snake Mountain: Snake Handling and Redemption in Southern Appalachia
5/29 Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie, Americanah
6/29 Octavia E Butler, Kindred

7/29 Ta-Nehisi Coates, Between the World and Me


----------



## Me76 (Mar 5, 2017)

1/50 Teenage Revolution, Alan Davies
2/50 The Third Woman, Jonathan Freedland
3/50 The Art of Peeling an Orange, Victoria Avilan
4/50 Courting Trouble, Lisa M Hawkins
5/50 Dr Vigilante, Alberto Hazan
6/50 the Husband's Secret, Liane Moriarty
7/50 Sleep Tight, Rachel Abbot
8/50 A Dark Adapted Eye, Barbara Vine 
- Hard work to start off with, but worth it in the end.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 5, 2017)

1/60 Richard Price - The Whites
2/60 Ali Smith - Public Library & Other Stories
3/60 Hannah Eaton - Naming Monsters
4/60 Jeff Vandermeer - Authority
5/60 Simon Garfield - To The Letter - A Celebration Of The Lost Art Of Letter Writing
6/60 Claire North - The Sudden Appearance Of Hope
7/60 Dan Lepard - Short & Sweet
*8/60 Stella Gibbons - Cold Comfort Farm*
A bit poignant this one. I was reading it to Mum before she died, so she never got to hear the end of it. It's very funny and helped lighten her mood.


----------



## Shirl (Mar 6, 2017)

1/25 Dead Tomorrow - Peter James
2/25 August is a wicked Month - Edna O'brien
3/25 Gallows View - Peter Robinson
4/25 Lady Lupin's Book of Etiquette - Babette Cole
5/25 Talking to the dead - Harry Bingham
6/25 The 50/50 Killer - Steve Mosby
7/25 No Cure for Shell Shock - Dylan Orchard
8/25 Blood,Salt-Water - Denise Mina
9/25 The Letter - Kathryn Hughes Amazon lied to me about this book. Number 1 best seller my arse. I only finished it because I'd given up on two books already this year.
10/25 The 39 Steps - John Buchan


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 6, 2017)

17. Alcibiades (I) - Plato


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Mar 6, 2017)

1/25: On Anarchism - Noam Chomsky 
2/25: The Corner Boys - Geoffrey Beattie 
3/25: Rebel Cities - David Harvey 
4/25: Getting By - Lisa McKenzie 

5/25: David Harvey - A brief history of Neoliberalism
6/25 Johnny Marr - Set the boy free


----------



## PursuedByBears (Mar 6, 2017)

1/25 Ken Follett - World Without End
2/25 Frances Hardinge - Fly By Night
3/25 Larry McMurtry - Lonesome Dove
4/25 Roald Dahl - Madness (short stories)
5/25 Raymond Chandler - The Big Sleep

6/25 David Rodigan - My Life in Reggae. Really enjoyed this, I always listen to his Sunday radio show on 1Xtra every week and his book's an insight into making your passion, in this case his love of reggae, into his life's work.


----------



## Sea Star (Mar 6, 2017)

to date:



AuntiStella said:


> 1. American Gods ~ Neil Gaiman
> 2. Good Omens ~ Terry Pratchett & Neil Gaiman





AuntiStella said:


> 3. Bruce Springsteen ~ Born to Run





AuntiStella said:


> 4. Self made man ~ Norah Vincent


----------



## crossthebreeze (Mar 6, 2017)

1/30 Laurie Lee - Cider with Rosie
2/30 Nnedi Okorafor - Lagoon
3/30 David Baird - Between Two Fires:	  Guerilla war in the Spanish sierras

*4/30 Virginia Woolf - Mrs Dalloway*
Who'd have thought i would have enjoyed reading the inner dialogue of the wife of a Tory MP so much?


----------



## districtline (Mar 6, 2017)

Robert O’Brien & Marc Williams – Global Political Economy: Evolution and Dynamics (5/30)
Tony Norfield – The City: London and the Global Power of Finance (6/30)


----------



## D'wards (Mar 6, 2017)

1/26 - Blood Meridian - Cormac McCarthy (reread)
2/26 - Dead Funny: Horror Stories by Comedians - Edited by Robin Ince and Johnny Mains
3/26 - Frank Skinner on the Road by Frank Skinner
4/26 - Karlology by Karl Pilkington
5/26 - Wolf Hall by Hilary Mantel
6/26 - Pennine Walkies by Mark Wallington
7/26 - The Secret Diary of Adrian Mole age 13 3/4 by Sue Townsend (reread) 
8/26 - All the Pretty Horses by Cormac McCarthy
9/26 - 2001 A Space Odyssey by Arthur C. Clarke (reread)


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 7, 2017)

18. Two uses of Genealogy: Michel Foucault & Bernard Williams - Colin Koopman


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Mar 7, 2017)

17/50 Bill Beverly - Dodgers 
18/50 Susan Sontag - On Photography
*19/50 James Baldwin - Another Country *


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 7, 2017)

19. Apology - Plato


----------



## marshall (Mar 7, 2017)

15/109 - Chris Pavone, The Travelers (Am spelling) - superior spy thriller, pretty good actually, nice and twisty.

16/109 - Robert Hughes, The Fatal Shore - would imagine this is the definitive account of the transportation of convicts to Oz from 1787, the date of the First Fleet; always been interested in why Australia, now I know


----------



## Manter (Mar 7, 2017)

1/29 Volker Kutscher Babylon Berlin
2/29 Philip Kerr The other side of silence
3/29 Bill Beverley Dodgers
4,5,6/29 Robert Wilson Charlie Boxer series. (Capital punishment, you will never find me, stealing people)
7/29 Jay Kristoff Stormdancer - lotus trilogy
8/29 Amid the ruins- Ausma Zehanat Khan
9/29 the language of secrets- Ausma Zehanat Khan

More of the above with jihadi Iraqis this time


----------



## ringo (Mar 7, 2017)

1/45 And The Ass Saw The Angel - Nick Cave
2/45 Rant - Chuck Palahniuk
3/45 Thank You, Jeeves - PG Wodehouse
4/45 Disgrace - J.M. Coetzee
5/45 Dodgers - Bill Beverly
6/45 Fup - Jim Dodge
7/45 Dirty Havana Trilogy - Pedro Juan Gutierrez
8/45 Silk - Alessandro Baricco
9/45 Breakfast Of Champions - Kurt Vonnegut
10/45 The Sun Also Rises - Ernest Hemingway


----------



## BoatieBird (Mar 7, 2017)

1/65 - Laurie Lee - Village Christmas and Other Notes on the English Year
2/65 - John Irving - A Prayer for Owen Meany (1/10*)
3/65 - Ben Aaronovitch - Moon Over Soho
4/65 - William Boyd - Any Human Heart (2/10)
5/65 - Douglas Adams - Dirk Gently's Holistic Detective Agency
6/65 - John Steinbeck - Tortilla Flat
7/65 - Andrew Michael Hurley - The Loney
8/65 - Tana French - Into The Woods (Dublin Murder Squad 1) (3/10)
9/65 - Larry McMurty - Lonesome Dove (4/10)
10/65 - Denise Mina - The Dead Hour (Paddy Meehan 2)
11/65 - Ian Rankin - The Flood
*
12/65 - Denise Mina - Slip of the Knife (Paddy Meehan 3)*


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Mar 8, 2017)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 1/25 Malcolm X and Alex Haley - The Autobiography of Malcolm X
> 2/25 Alex de Jonge - Nightmare Culture: Lautremont & "Les Chants de Maldoror"
> 3/25 Viv Albertine - Clothes Clothes Clothes Music Music Music Boys Boys Boys
> 4/25 Endnotes 1: Preliminary Materials For A Balance Sheet Of The Twentieth Century
> ...



*7/25 Jane Austen - Pride and Prejudice*


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 9, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> 11/50 maurice druon, the lily and the lion (london: harpercollins, 2014)


12/50 georges simenon, maigret and the wine merchant


----------



## polly (Mar 10, 2017)

1/29 Garth Risk Hallberg, City on Fire
2/29 Raymond Chandler, The High Window
3/29 Nathan Englander, The Ministry of Special Cases
4/29 Dennis Covington, Salvation on Snake Mountain: Snake Handling and Redemption in Southern Appalachia
5/29 Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie, Americanah
6/29 Octavia E Butler, Kindred
7/29 Ta-Nehisi Coates, Between the World and Me

8/29 Bill Beverly, Dodgers 

As everyone had said, a good story. Bit uncomfortable about it coming from a white man, this view of white America through black eyes. Anyone else feel that? I'd say more but don't want to give spoilers.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 10, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> 12/50 georges simenon, maigret and the wine merchant


12/50 georges simenon, the prison


----------



## BoatieBird (Mar 10, 2017)

1/65 - Laurie Lee - Village Christmas and Other Notes on the English Year
2/65 - John Irving - A Prayer for Owen Meany (1/10*)
3/65 - Ben Aaronovitch - Moon Over Soho
4/65 - William Boyd - Any Human Heart (2/10)
5/65 - Douglas Adams - Dirk Gently's Holistic Detective Agency
6/65 - John Steinbeck - Tortilla Flat
7/65 - Andrew Michael Hurley - The Loney
8/65 - Tana French - Into The Woods (Dublin Murder Squad 1) (3/10)
9/65 - Larry McMurty - Lonesome Dove (4/10)
10/65 - Denise Mina - The Dead Hour (Paddy Meehan 2)
11/65 - Ian Rankin - The Flood
12/65 - Denise Mina - Slip of the Knife (Paddy Meehan 3)
*
13/65 - Neil Gaiman - Trigger Warning: Short Fictions and Disturbances*


----------



## Me76 (Mar 10, 2017)

1/50 Teenage Revolution, Alan Davies
2/50 The Third Woman, Jonathan Freedland
3/50 The Art of Peeling an Orange, Victoria Avilan
4/50 Courting Trouble, Lisa M Hawkins
5/50 Dr Vigilante, Alberto Hazan
6/50 the Husband's Secret, Liane Moriarty
7/50 Sleep Tight, Rachel Abbot
8/50 A Dark Adapted Eye, Barbara Vine 
9/50 Patchwork Man, DB Martin - i kind of enjoyed it although it's very convoluted and I'm not sure i was keeping up, and then, because it's part of a series it basically finished in the middle.  Didn't enjoy it enough to get the next one.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 11, 2017)

1. "Six Suspects" - Vikas Swarup
2. "Rather Be The Devil"  - Ian Rankin
3. "Those We Left Behind" *-* Stuart Neville
*
4. "Transition" - Iain Banks. Wonderful*


----------



## BoatieBird (Mar 12, 2017)

1/65 - Laurie Lee - Village Christmas and Other Notes on the English Year
2/65 - John Irving - A Prayer for Owen Meany (1/10*)
3/65 - Ben Aaronovitch - Moon Over Soho
4/65 - William Boyd - Any Human Heart (2/10)
5/65 - Douglas Adams - Dirk Gently's Holistic Detective Agency
6/65 - John Steinbeck - Tortilla Flat
7/65 - Andrew Michael Hurley - The Loney
8/65 - Tana French - Into The Woods (Dublin Murder Squad 1) (3/10)
9/65 - Larry McMurty - Lonesome Dove (4/10)
10/65 - Denise Mina - The Dead Hour (Paddy Meehan 2)
11/65 - Ian Rankin - The Flood
12/65 - Denise Mina - Slip of the Knife (Paddy Meehan 3)
13/65 - Neil Gaiman - Trigger Warning: Short Fictions and Disturbances
*
14/65 - Bill Beverly - Dodgers*


----------



## Manter (Mar 12, 2017)

1/29 Volker Kutscher Babylon Berlin
2/29 Philip Kerr The other side of silence
3/29 Bill Beverley Dodgers
4,5,6/29 Robert Wilson Charlie Boxer series. (Capital punishment, you will never find me, stealing people)
7/29 Jay Kristoff Stormdancer - lotus trilogy
8/29 Amid the ruins- Ausma Zehanat Khan
9/29 the language of secrets- Ausma Zehanat Khan
10/29 a conjouring of light- VE Schwab 

Young adult fantasy (!) but really good. There are parallel londons which ought to stay separate but don't


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 12, 2017)

19. Fashionable Nonsense: Postmodern Intellectuals' Abuse of Science - Alan Sokal & Jean Bricmont


----------



## Me76 (Mar 12, 2017)

BoatieBird said:


> 1/65 - Laurie Lee - Village Christmas and Other Notes on the English Year
> 2/65 - John Irving - A Prayer for Owen Meany (1/10*)
> 3/65 - Ben Aaronovitch - Moon Over Soho
> 4/65 - William Boyd - Any Human Heart (2/10)
> ...


What were your thoughts on the book of the thread this year?


----------



## BoatieBird (Mar 13, 2017)

Me76 said:


> What were your thoughts on the book of the thread this year?



Thoroughly enjoyed it.
Well written, well paced, very readable - I raced through it over the space of 2 days.


----------



## inva (Mar 13, 2017)

1/60 The First Civil Right: How Liberals Built Prison America by Naomi Murakawa
2/60 The March on Washington: Jobs, Freedom, and the Forgotten History of Civil Rights by William P. Jones
*3/60 The Lost Promise of Civil Rights by Risa L. Goluboff*


----------



## PursuedByBears (Mar 13, 2017)

1/25 Ken Follett - World Without End
2/25 Frances Hardinge - Fly By Night
3/25 Larry McMurtry - Lonesome Dove
4/25 Roald Dahl - Madness (short stories)
5/25 Raymond Chandler - The Big Sleep
6/25 David Rodigan - My Life in Reggae

7/25 Alan Garner - The Owl Service


----------



## ringo (Mar 13, 2017)

1/45 And The Ass Saw The Angel - Nick Cave
2/45 Rant - Chuck Palahniuk
3/45 Thank You, Jeeves - PG Wodehouse
4/45 Disgrace - J.M. Coetzee
5/45 Dodgers - Bill Beverly
6/45 Fup - Jim Dodge
7/45 Dirty Havana Trilogy - Pedro Juan Gutierrez
8/45 Silk - Alessandro Baricco
9/45 Breakfast Of Champions - Kurt Vonnegut
10/45 The Sun Also Rises - Ernest Hemingway
11/45 Rodigan: My Life In Reggae - David Rodigan


----------



## crossthebreeze (Mar 14, 2017)

1/30 Laurie Lee - Cider with Rosie
2/30 Nnedi Okorafor - Lagoon
3/30 David Baird - Between Two Fires:	  Guerilla war in the Spanish sierras
4/30 Virginia Woolf - Mrs Dalloway

*5/30 Lyn Gardner - Ice*
Pretty good for a trashy lesbian adventure/romance! Not sure the details of meteorological and medical science or police/interpol procedure were that accurate, but very entertaining anyway.


----------



## braindancer (Mar 14, 2017)

1/20 - The Secret History - Donna Tartt
2/20 - The Grifters - Jim Thompson
3/20 - His Bloody Project - Graeme Macrae Burnet
4/20 - The Sellout - Paul Beatty


----------



## spartacus mills (Mar 15, 2017)

01 Arkady & Boris Strugatsky – Monday Starts On Saturday
02 Jackie Higgins – Why It Does Not Have To Be In Focus, Modern Photography Explained
03 Ed McBain – Fuzz
04 Fyodor Dostoyevsky – Netochka Nezvanova
05 James M. Cain – The Postman Always Rings Twice
06 Spike Milligan – Open Heart University
07 Tom Callaghan – A Killing Winter
08 John Steinbeck – East of Eden
09 Ed McBain – Let’s Hear It For the Deaf Man
10 Laszlo Krasznahorkai – War & War
11 Helen Walsh – The Lemon Grove
12 William Faulkner – Absalom, Absalom!
*13 Maj Sjowall & Per Wahloo – The Abominable Man
14 Elif Shafak – The Bastard of Istanbul*


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Mar 15, 2017)

1/50 Vladimir Nabokov - Speak, Memory
2/50 Larry McMurtry - Lonesome Dove
3/50 Steve Reicher - Mad Mobs and Englishmen?: Myths and realities of the 2011 riots
4/50 Stuart Jeffries - Grand Hotel Abyss
5/50 Sean Birchall - Beating the Fascists: The Untold Story of Anti-fascist Action
6/50 Alasdair Gray - Lanark
7/50 Shirley Jackson - The Haunting of Hill House
8/50 Jon Ronson - So You've Been Publicly Shamed
9/50 Justin McGruick - Radical Cities
10/50 Mark Fisher - Capitalist Realism
11/50 Hannah Arendt - Eichmann in Jerusalem
12/50 Martin Ford - Rise of the Robots 
13/50 John Steinbeck - Cannery Row
14/50 Franz Kafka - The Trial (re-read)
15/50 Robert Baxell - Unlikely Warriors: The British in the Spanish Civil War and the Struggle Against Fascism
16/50 John Berger - Ways of Seeing
17/50 Bill Beverly - Dodgers 
18/50 Susan Sontag - On Photography
19/50 James Baldwin - Another Country
*20/50 Raymond Chandler - The Long Goodbye 
21/50 Raymond Carver - What We Talk About When We Talk About Love 


*


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 15, 2017)

Me76 said:


> What were your thoughts on the book of the thread this year?


It's only March, is it definitely the book of the thread already? 

Btw, I've got a couple of books from the library atm - do you want to borrow Dodgers while I get through them?


----------



## Me76 (Mar 15, 2017)

Biddlybee said:


> It's only March, is it definitely the book of the thread already?
> 
> Btw, I've got a couple of books from the library atm - do you want to borrow Dodgers while I get through them?


That would be great if you don't mind. 

The Child Thief did it a couple of years ago.  matter read it in January and by April almost everyone else had too!!


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 15, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> 12/50 georges simenon, the prison


13/50 georges simenon, the rich man


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 15, 2017)

1/49 - Dave Eggers - The Circle
2/49 - John Masefield - The Box of Delights
3/49 - Jenny Nimmo - The Rinaldi Ring
4/49 - Sarah Helm - If This Is A Woman
5/49 - Art Spiegelman - Maus
6/49 - Will Ferguson - 419

7/49 - Bram Stoker - Dracula


----------



## BoatieBird (Mar 15, 2017)

1/65 - Laurie Lee - Village Christmas and Other Notes on the English Year
2/65 - John Irving - A Prayer for Owen Meany (1/10*)
3/65 - Ben Aaronovitch - Moon Over Soho
4/65 - William Boyd - Any Human Heart (2/10)
5/65 - Douglas Adams - Dirk Gently's Holistic Detective Agency
6/65 - John Steinbeck - Tortilla Flat
7/65 - Andrew Michael Hurley - The Loney
8/65 - Tana French - Into The Woods (Dublin Murder Squad 1) (3/10)
9/65 - Larry McMurty - Lonesome Dove (4/10)
10/65 - Denise Mina - The Dead Hour (Paddy Meehan 2)
11/65 - Ian Rankin - The Flood
12/65 - Denise Mina - Slip of the Knife (Paddy Meehan 3)
13/65 - Neil Gaiman - Trigger Warning: Short Fictions and Disturbances
14/65 - Bill Beverly - Dodgers
*
15/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Face of Trespass*


----------



## Manter (Mar 15, 2017)

1/29 Volker Kutscher Babylon Berlin
2/29 Philip Kerr The other side of silence
3/29 Bill Beverley Dodgers
4,5,6/29 Robert Wilson Charlie Boxer series. (Capital punishment, you will never find me, stealing people)
7/29 Jay Kristoff Stormdancer - lotus trilogy
8/29 Amid the ruins- Ausma Zehanat Khan
9/29 the language of secrets- Ausma Zehanat Khan
10/29 a conjouring of light- VE Schwab
11/29 strangers in their own land- Arlie Russell Hochschild. Left wing academic anthropologist trying to get to the bottom of trump's America (clearly started writing it about the tea party, and then hastily tweaked, but still worth a read)


----------



## marty21 (Mar 15, 2017)

1/75 Sanctuary : After it Happened Book 5 -  Devon C Ford
2/75 1916 : The Morning After - Tim Pat Coogan
3/75 Last Stand at Saber River - Elmore Leonard
4/75 After : The Shock - Scott Nicholson
5/75 After : The Echo - Scott Nicholson
6/75 After : Milepost 291 - Scott Nicholson
7/75 After : Whiteout - Scott Nicholson
8/75 After : Red Scare - Scott Nicholson
9/75 Surviving The Evacuation : Ireland - Book 9 -Frank Tayell

*****************

10/75 Crisis - Frank Gardner 

Great thriller , South American drug cartels, ex special forces spy , dirty bombs . Enjoyed it .


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Mar 16, 2017)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 1/25 Malcolm X and Alex Haley - The Autobiography of Malcolm X
> 2/25 Alex de Jonge - Nightmare Culture: Lautremont & "Les Chants de Maldoror"
> 3/25 Viv Albertine - Clothes Clothes Clothes Music Music Music Boys Boys Boys
> 4/25 Endnotes 1: Preliminary Materials For A Balance Sheet Of The Twentieth Century
> ...



*8/25 Endnotes 2: Misery And The Value Form*


----------



## yield (Mar 16, 2017)

yield said:


> 1/10. The Brief Wondrous Life of Oscar Wao by Junot Diaz
> 2/10 The Unreal and the Real. Volume 1: Where on Earth by Ursula K. LeGuin
> 3/10 The Cold Commands by Richard K. Morgan


4/10 The Machine Stops by E.M. Forster. Short story written in 1909. Strangely prescient. Available here


----------



## Manter (Mar 16, 2017)

1/29 Volker Kutscher Babylon Berlin
2/29 Philip Kerr The other side of silence
3/29 Bill Beverley Dodgers
4,5,6/29 Robert Wilson Charlie Boxer series. (Capital punishment, you will never find me, stealing people)
7/29 Jay Kristoff Stormdancer - lotus trilogy
8/29 Amid the ruins- Ausma Zehanat Khan
9/29 the language of secrets- Ausma Zehanat Khan
10/29 a conjouring of light- VE Schwab
11/29 strangers in their own land- Arlie Russell Hochschild. 
12/29 A death in Sarajevo- Ausma Zehanat Khan


----------



## Plumdaff (Mar 17, 2017)

Plumdaff said:


> 7/25 Dark Matter by Michelle Paver.



8/25 Talking to the Dead by Harry Bingham. Enjoyable crime fiction, with the added interest of being set where I live


----------



## inva (Mar 17, 2017)

1/60 The First Civil Right: How Liberals Built Prison America by Naomi Murakawa
2/60 The March on Washington: Jobs, Freedom, and the Forgotten History of Civil Rights by William P. Jones
3/60 The Lost Promise of Civil Rights by Risa L. Goluboff
*4/60 Helen Macfarlane: Red Republican: Essays, articles and her translation of the Communist Manifesto edited by David Black*


----------



## D'wards (Mar 17, 2017)

1/26 - Blood Meridian - Cormac McCarthy (reread)
2/26 - Dead Funny: Horror Stories by Comedians - Edited by Robin Ince and Johnny Mains
3/26 - Frank Skinner on the Road by Frank Skinner
4/26 - Karlology by Karl Pilkington
5/26 - Wolf Hall by Hilary Mantel
6/26 - Pennine Walkies by Mark Wallington
7/26 - The Secret Diary of Adrian Mole age 13 3/4 by Sue Townsend (reread) 
8/26 - All the Pretty Horses by Cormac McCarthy
9/26 - 2001 A Space Odyssey by Arthur C. Clarke (reread)
10/26 - Born to Run by Bruce Springsteen


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 18, 2017)

1/48 Sanjay Chaturvedi and Timothy Doyle - _Climate Terror: A Critical Geopolitics of Climate Change_
2/48 Poul Anderson - _Tau Zero_
3/48 David Mitchell - _The Bone Clocks_
4/48 Asa Briggs -_ Victorian Cities_
5/48 Howard Zinn - _You Can't Be Neutral on a Moving Train_
6/48 Jeff Vendermeer - _Authority_
7/48 Errico Malatesta - _At the Cafe: Conversation_s _on Anarchism_
8/48 Halldor Laxness -_ The Atom Station_
9/48 M. John Harrison - _The Centurai Device_


10/48 Margaret Atwood - _Life Before Man_
11/48 Steven Pinker - _The Sense of Style_


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 18, 2017)

20. The Anti-Christ - Nietzsche


----------



## kropotkin (Mar 18, 2017)

1. Tom Rob Smith - child 44
2. Louisa Lim - People's Republic of Amnesia: Tiananmen Revisited
3. Robin Yassin-Kassab, Leila Al-Shami -  Burning Country: Syrians in revolution and war
4. Daniel Kahneman -  Thinking, Fast and Slow
5. John Courtenay Grinwood - Arabesk 
6. Harsha walia - undoing border imperialism 
7. Howard zinn -  a people's history of the united states 
8. Simon Mawer -  the glass room
9. Taking Sides: Revolutionary Solidarity and the Poverty of Liberalism - Cindy Milstein (Editor)
10. Platform Capitalism - Nick Srnicek 
11. The Meaning of Race - kenan malik 
12. The name of the wind- Patrick Rothfuss 
13. Folding Beijing - Hao Jingfang
14. Stories of your  life  and others- Ted Chiang 



The Ted chiang book of short stories contains the story Arrival was based on - "stories of your life". There are more ideas in the 5 stories I've read than many authors have in their whole careers. I'm so tempted to enter each one as a separate book, but it feels like cheating. 

I'm really enjoying the Patrick Rothfuss young adult fantasy novel "the name of the wind". A not very guilty pleasure.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 18, 2017)

1. "Six Suspects" - Vikas Swarup
2. "Rather Be The Devil"  - Ian Rankin
3. "Those We Left Behind" *-* Stuart Neville
4. "Transition" - Iain Banks
*
5. "Streets of Darkness" - A.A. Dhand. I am not sure I liked this, infact I think it was quite a dislikeable book where the characters had few redeeming features*


----------



## Me76 (Mar 19, 2017)

1/50 Teenage Revolution, Alan Davies
2/50 The Third Woman, Jonathan Freedland
3/50 The Art of Peeling an Orange, Victoria Avilan
4/50 Courting Trouble, Lisa M Hawkins
5/50 Dr Vigilante, Alberto Hazan
6/50 the Husband's Secret, Liane Moriarty
7/50 Sleep Tight, Rachel Abbot
8/50 A Dark Adapted Eye, Barbara Vine 
9/50 Patchwork Man, DB Martin
10/50 Gone Bad, JB Turner
11/50 The Devil Wears Prada, Lauren Weisberger - loved it!


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 19, 2017)

1/49 - Dave Eggers - The Circle
2/49 - John Masefield - The Box of Delights
3/49 - Jenny Nimmo - The Rinaldi Ring
4/49 - Sarah Helm - If This Is A Woman
5/49 - Art Spiegelman - Maus
6/49 - Will Ferguson - 419
7/49 - Bram Stoker - Dracula

8/49 - Paul Cornell - Witches of Lychford


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 19, 2017)

1/60 Richard Price - The Whites
2/60 Ali Smith - Public Library & Other Stories
3/60 Hannah Eaton - Naming Monsters
4/60 Jeff Vandermeer - Authority
5/60 Simon Garfield - To The Letter - A Celebration Of The Lost Art Of Letter Writing
6/60 Claire North - The Sudden Appearance Of Hope
7/60 Dan Lepard - Short & Sweet
*8/60 Stella Gibbons - Cold Comfort Farm*
9/60 George RR Martin - A Feast For Crows


----------



## billy_bob (Mar 19, 2017)

1/25 Kevin Barry - Dark Lies the Island
2/25 Elvis Costello - Unfaithful Music and Disappearing Ink*
3/25 George Saunders - The Brain-Dead Megaphone
4/25 George Saunders - Tenth of December
5/25 Charles Dickens - Barnaby Rudge*
6/25 Kathleen Walker-Meikle - Medieval Dogs
7/25 Jon McGregor - This Isn't the Sort of Thing that Happens to Someone Like You
8/25 Truman Capote - In Cold Blood
9/25 Alison Moore - Death and the Seaside


----------



## marty21 (Mar 19, 2017)

1/75 Sanctuary : After it Happened Book 5 -  Devon C Ford
2/75 1916 : The Morning After - Tim Pat Coogan
3/75 Last Stand at Saber River - Elmore Leonard
4/75 After : The Shock - Scott Nicholson
5/75 After : The Echo - Scott Nicholson
6/75 After : Milepost 291 - Scott Nicholson
7/75 After : Whiteout - Scott Nicholson
8/75 After : Red Scare - Scott Nicholson
9/75 Surviving The Evacuation : Ireland - Book 9 -Frank Tayell
10/75 Crisis - Frank Gardner


********************************************************************************
11/75 Outcast London : A Study in the Relationship Between Classes in Victorian Society - Gareth Stedman Jones


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 20, 2017)

1/60 Richard Price - The Whites
2/60 Ali Smith - Public Library & Other Stories
3/60 Hannah Eaton - Naming Monsters
4/60 Jeff Vandermeer - Authority
5/60 Simon Garfield - To The Letter - A Celebration Of The Lost Art Of Letter Writing
6/60 Claire North - The Sudden Appearance Of Hope
7/60 Dan Lepard - Short & Sweet
8/60 Stella Gibbons - Cold Comfort Farm
9/60 George RR Martin - A Feast For Crows
10/60 Haruki Murakami - What I Talk About When I Talk About Running


----------



## marty21 (Mar 21, 2017)

1/75 Sanctuary : After it Happened Book 5 -  Devon C Ford
2/75 1916 : The Morning After - Tim Pat Coogan
3/75 Last Stand at Saber River - Elmore Leonard
4/75 After : The Shock - Scott Nicholson
5/75 After : The Echo - Scott Nicholson
6/75 After : Milepost 291 - Scott Nicholson
7/75 After : Whiteout - Scott Nicholson
8/75 After : Red Scare - Scott Nicholson
9/75 Surviving The Evacuation : Ireland - Book 9 -Frank Tayell
10/75 Crisis - Frank Gardner
11/75 Outcast London : A Study in the Relationship Between Classes in Victorian Society - Gareth Stedman Jones
**********************************


12/75 After : Dying Light - Scott Nicholson


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 21, 2017)

marty21 said:


> 11/75 Outcast London : A Study in the Relationship Between Classes in Victorian Society - Gareth Stedman Jones


yeh have this on my pile for later in the year. what did you think of it?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 21, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh have this on my pile for later in the year. what did you think of it?


Very interesting,  lot of stuff about dealing with the London housing shortage , overcrowding, unscrupulous Landlords , seemed a bit familiar 

Also about the class struggle and the difficulty of getting class unity ,again , nothing much changes .


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Mar 21, 2017)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 1/25 Malcolm X and Alex Haley - The Autobiography of Malcolm X
> 2/25 Alex de Jonge - Nightmare Culture: Lautremont & "Les Chants de Maldoror"
> 3/25 Viv Albertine - Clothes Clothes Clothes Music Music Music Boys Boys Boys
> 4/25 Endnotes 1: Preliminary Materials For A Balance Sheet Of The Twentieth Century
> ...



*9/25 Kim Gordon: Girl In A Band*


----------



## PursuedByBears (Mar 21, 2017)

1/25 Ken Follett - World Without End
2/25 Frances Hardinge - Fly By Night
3/25 Larry McMurtry - Lonesome Dove
4/25 Roald Dahl - Madness (short stories)
5/25 Raymond Chandler - The Big Sleep
6/25 David Rodigan - My Life in Reggae
7/25 Alan Garner - The Owl Service

8/25 William Goldman - The Princess Bride


----------



## Voley (Mar 21, 2017)

Fozzie Bear said:


> *9/25 Kim Gordon: Girl In A Band*


 Any good?


----------



## billy_bob (Mar 21, 2017)

Voley said:


> Any good?



Yeah, I want to know too. I've been burned so many times by mediocre rock memoirs by people I otherwise adore...


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Mar 21, 2017)

It's ok. The viv albertine book is way better. 

She's pretty good on the late 60s California and early 80s in NYC and righteous on Thurston being a dick. There are brief accounts of writing key SY albums which is well done - not spotterish. 

But there is a lot of "and then I met" slightly dour accounts of people she worked with. 

It's going to the charity shop so can send it on?

I still rate her after reading it.


----------



## Voley (Mar 21, 2017)

Viv Albertine's book is one of the best music autobiographies I've read so I'd've been surprised if it had been as good as that tbh. Very kind of you to offer to send it Fozzie Bear, thanks. If it's a paperback and won't cost too much I'd love to read it, thanks. I can PayPal the postage or just send it on to billy_bob next if you like.


----------



## billy_bob (Mar 21, 2017)

I think I'm gonna skip it but thanks for the offer


----------



## Signal 11 (Mar 22, 2017)

3/20 - Redemption Song: The Definitive Biography of Joe Strummer - Chris Salewicz
4/20 - Racecraft: The Soul of Inequality in American Life - Karen E. Fields & Barbara J. Fields


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Mar 22, 2017)

1/25: On Anarchism - Noam Chomsky
2/25: The Corner Boys - Geoffrey Beattie
3/25: Rebel Cities - David Harvey
4/25: Getting By - Lisa McKenzie

5/25: David Harvey - A brief history of Neoliberalism
6/25 Johnny Marr - Set the boy free

7/25 David Keenan - This is memorial device 
8/25 Michael Grenfell - Pierre Bourideu: Key Concepts


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 22, 2017)

PursuedByBears said:


> 8/25 William Goldman - The Princess Bride


In the last few days my girl has made an attachment to this book (there's a copy on her top shelf for when she's older)... she takes it to bed with her.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Mar 22, 2017)

I've just finished reading it to Liberty as a (possibly too exciting) bedtime story!


----------



## marshall (Mar 22, 2017)

17/109 – Toby Clements, Kingmaker: Divided Souls – historical fiction, War of the Roses, 3rd book of 4, very good.

18/109 – Frank Owen, South – post-apocalyptical, takes place 30 years after the North (America) has whupped the South and left it a disease-ridden write-off. Great.

19/109 – Frank Bill, Crimes in Southern Indiana – backwoods, meth labs, dog fighting, all feels very authentic, great writing.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 22, 2017)

PursuedByBears said:


> I've just finished reading it to Liberty as a (possibly too exciting) bedtime story!


Heh, I need to wait a few years until she understands it


----------



## inva (Mar 22, 2017)

1/60 The First Civil Right: How Liberals Built Prison America by Naomi Murakawa
2/60 The March on Washington: Jobs, Freedom, and the Forgotten History of Civil Rights by William P. Jones
3/60 The Lost Promise of Civil Rights by Risa L. Goluboff
4/60 Helen Macfarlane: Red Republican: Essays, articles and her translation of the Communist Manifesto edited by David Black
*5/60 All-American Anarchist: Joseph A. Labadie and the Labor Movement by Carlotta R. Anderson*


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 22, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> 13/50 georges simenon, the rich man


14/50 maurice druon, a king without a kingdom


----------



## kropotkin (Mar 22, 2017)

Target 45

1. Tom Rob Smith - child 44
2. Louisa Lim - People's Republic of Amnesia: Tiananmen Revisited
3. Robin Yassin-Kassab, Leila Al-Shami -  Burning Country: Syrians in revolution and war
4. Daniel Kahneman -  Thinking, Fast and Slow
5. John Courtenay Grinwood - Arabesk 
6. Harsha walia - undoing border imperialism 
7. Howard zinn -  a people's history of the united states 
8. Simon Mawer -  the glass room
9. Taking Sides: Revolutionary Solidarity and the Poverty of Liberalism - Cindy Milstein (Editor)
10. Platform Capitalism - Nick Srnicek 
11. The Meaning of Race - kenan malik 
12. The name of the wind- Patrick Rothfuss 
13. Folding Beijing - Hao Jingfang
14. Stories of your life  and others- Ted Chiang 
15. House of God - Samuel Shem


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 22, 2017)

It seems appropriate to post this article here:
How Many Books Will You Read Before You Die?


----------



## billy_bob (Mar 23, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> It seems appropriate to post this article here:
> How Many Books Will You Read Before You Die?



Winston Churchill wrote something eloquent about the crushing feeling you get in libraries, that there's all this knowledge and history and literature in all these books and you'll never see more than a tiny, insignificant fraction of it.... 

I reckon 2,000 books might be an optimistic but not totally unrealistic target for the rest of my life, assuming that I retire at some point, and don't lose my sight or my marbles before I do so.

It doesn't feel like enough


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 23, 2017)

billy_bob said:


> Winston Churchill wrote something eloquent about the crushing feeling you get in libraries, that there's all this knowledge and history and literature in all these books and you'll never see more than a tiny, insignificant fraction of it....
> 
> I reckon 2,000 books might be an optimistic but not totally unrealistic target for the rest of my life, assuming that I retire at some point, and don't lose my sight or my marbles before I do so.
> 
> It doesn't feel like enough


So Many Books, Not Enough Time.
Feels like it should be our family motto.
It also feels like that with films, TV series and music. So much so that I can't bring myself to reread/watch/listen to things once I've ticked them off the list. 
I've managed to account for 563 books on Good Reads, but they're only the ones i remember, and only include the classic kids books that I can recall. I must have read at least the same amount or more before the age of 16 as I read way more as a kid and didn't have the internet.


----------



## billy_bob (Mar 23, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> So Many Books, Not Enough Time.
> Feels like it should be our family motto.
> It also feels like that with films, TV series and music. So much so that I can't bring myself to reread/watch/listen to things once I've ticked them off the list.
> I've managed to account for 563 books on Good Reads, but they're only the ones i remember, and only include the classic kids books that I can recall. I must have read at least the same amount or more before the age of 16 as I read way more as a kid and didn't have the internet.



I couldn't even begin to estimate how many I've already read. Apart from a couple of years in the 90s where I kept a note of what I was reading, and the last couple of years on this thread, I have no idea. I only keep a few of the books I've read - only if I'm fairly certain I'll either read it again myself or want to enthusiastically press it on other people to read.

The question of whether to re-read is difficult. It cuts down your total, but one of the drawbacks of wanting to read as _many _as possible is sometimes you get to the end of one and you don't feel you gave it as much/got as much out of it as you couldv'e. And if I love a book, I'm no more likely to never want to open it again than I am to look at a good photo of my son or my wife and then go, well, I've seen that - I can bin it now. One of the reasons I love e.g. East of Eden or Slaughterhouse 5, both read in the last two years, is that as I finished them I knew I could have started again from the beginning immediately and got just as much from them as I did the first time round.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 23, 2017)

billy_bob said:


> I couldn't even begin to estimate how many I've already read. Apart from a couple of years in the 90s where I kept a note of what I was reading, and the last couple of years on this thread, I have no idea. I only keep a few of the books I've read - only if I'm fairly certain I'll either read it again myself or want to enthusiastically press it on other people to read.
> 
> The question of whether to re-read is difficult. It cuts down your total, but one of the drawbacks of wanting to read as _many _as possible is sometimes you get to the end of one and you don't feel you gave it as much/got as much out of it as you couldv'e. And if I love a book, I'm no more likely to never want to open it again than I am to look at a good photo of my son or my wife and then go, well, I've seen that - I can bin it now. One of the reasons I love e.g. East of Eden or Slaughterhouse 5, both read in the last two years, is that as I finished them I knew I could have started again from the beginning immediately and got just as much from them as I did the first time round.


there's also the possibility that a book you didn't enjoy the first time (esp when young) might on a second reading turn out to be a book you end up loving. You're not always 'ready' for some books.


----------



## bimble (Mar 23, 2017)

1/30 The Dispossessed (Ursula LeGuin)
2/30 Thinking Fast and Slow (Daniel Kahneman)
3/30 Anti intellectualism in American Life (Richard Hofstadter)
4/30 The Winter of our Discontent (Steinbeck)
5/30 The Moon is down (Steinbeck)
6/30 Sweet Thursday (Steinbeck)
7/30 Anil's Ghost (Michael Ondaatje)
8/30 A Short History of Progress (Ronald Wright)
9/30 My promised land (Ariel shavit)
10/30 The Lady in the Lake and other Novels (Raymond Chandler)
11/30 Other Minds - the octopus and the evolution of intelligent life (Peter Godfrey-Smith)


----------



## braindancer (Mar 23, 2017)

1/20 - The Secret History - Donna Tartt
2/20 - The Grifters - Jim Thompson
3/20 - His Bloody Project - Graeme Macrae Burnet
4/20 - The Sellout - Paul Beatty
5/20 - The North Water - Ian McGuire


----------



## billy_bob (Mar 23, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> there's also the possibility that a book you didn't enjoy the first time (esp when young) might on a second reading turn out to be a book you end up loving. You're not always 'ready' for some books.



And the other way round, though. Catcher in the Rye, most famously. Loved it at 13 but I think I'd want to slap the pretentious little tosser now.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 23, 2017)

billy_bob said:


> And the other way round, though. Catcher in the Rye, most famously. Loved it at 13 but I think I'd want to slap the pretentious little tosser now.


yes, quite! On The Road is another case in point. The Electric Kool-Aid Acid Test too.


----------



## ringo (Mar 23, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> yes, quite! On The Road is another case in point. The Electric Kool-Aid Acid Test too.


And The Dice Man


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Mar 23, 2017)

1/50 Vladimir Nabokov - Speak, Memory
2/50 Larry McMurtry - Lonesome Dove
3/50 Steve Reicher - Mad Mobs and Englishmen?: Myths and realities of the 2011 riots
4/50 Stuart Jeffries - Grand Hotel Abyss
5/50 Sean Birchall - Beating the Fascists: The Untold Story of Anti-fascist Action
6/50 Alasdair Gray - Lanark
7/50 Shirley Jackson - The Haunting of Hill House
8/50 Jon Ronson - So You've Been Publicly Shamed
9/50 Justin McGruick - Radical Cities
10/50 Mark Fisher - Capitalist Realism
11/50 Hannah Arendt - Eichmann in Jerusalem
12/50 Martin Ford - Rise of the Robots 
13/50 John Steinbeck - Cannery Row
14/50 Franz Kafka - The Trial (re-read)
15/50 Robert Baxell - Unlikely Warriors: The British in the Spanish Civil War and the Struggle Against Fascism
16/50 John Berger - Ways of Seeing
17/50 Bill Beverly - Dodgers 
18/50 Susan Sontag - On Photography
19/50 James Baldwin - Another Country
20/50 Raymond Chandler - The Long Goodbye 
21/50 Raymond Carver - What We Talk About When We Talk About Love 
*22/50 Gunter Grass- The Tin Drum *

Took me about 4 months on and off to finish, a great book but hard work at times.


----------



## billy_bob (Mar 23, 2017)

ringo said:


> And The Dice Man



Yep, that was the very next one that came to my mind too. Seemed oh-so--thrillingly-counter-culture as a younger teenager, would probably just seem juvenile now.


----------



## ringo (Mar 23, 2017)

billy_bob said:


> Yep, that was the very next one that came to my mind too. Seemed oh-so--thrillingly-counter-culture as a younger teenager, would probably just seem juvenile now.


And rapey


----------



## billy_bob (Mar 23, 2017)

Threshers_Flail said:


> 1/50 Vladimir Nabokov - Speak, Memory
> 2/50 Larry McMurtry - Lonesome Dove
> 3/50 Steve Reicher - Mad Mobs and Englishmen?: Myths and realities of the 2011 riots
> 4/50 Stuart Jeffries - Grand Hotel Abyss
> ...



Once again, I may as well print off your read-it list and treat it my next year's to-read list. A mixture of books I love already, and ones that sound like something I'd want to read


----------



## Voley (Mar 23, 2017)

billy_bob said:


> And the other way round, though. Catcher in the Rye, most famously. Loved it at 13 but I think I'd want to slap the pretentious little tosser now.





Orang Utan said:


> yes, quite! On The Road is another case in point. The Electric Kool-Aid Acid Test too.


Those two were the ones that sprang to mind with me as well. I can remember someone on here (Dillinger4 possibly?) slating the selfishness of Kerouac and thinking it seemed harsh. Went back and re-read it and totally agreed with him. Bunch of spoiled brats.


----------



## billy_bob (Mar 23, 2017)

Voley said:


> Those two were the ones that sprang to mind with me as well. I can remember someone on here (Dillinger4 possibly?) slating the selfishness of Kerouac and thinking it seemed harsh. Went back and re-read it and totally agreed with him. Bunch of spoiled brats.



Some of his later work (Big Sur comes to mind) I think may age along with the reader rather better. Kerouac had kind of come to terms with himself better by that point.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 23, 2017)

21. Forget Foucault - Jean Baudrillard

This features an interesting introduction by Sylvere Lotringer in which the history of the text is discussed. I find that Baudrillard's style often gets in the way of ideas - and that is the case here. That said, the observations regarding Power / Desire and the relationship between Foucault and Deleuze are interesting and worthwhile.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Mar 24, 2017)

Yeah Kerouac really doesn't age well, his work is really misogynistic and all the characters are kinda selfish twats. 

And frankly it isn't that well written to start with.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 24, 2017)

Charles Bukowski is another one who is impressive when you're young, but, despite his skill as a writer, his attitude towards women is unpalatable. Shame, as he writes so well about the drudgery of employment.


----------



## bimble (Mar 24, 2017)

Also Hunter S Thompson and timothy Leary (embarassing books that i thought were cool when i was a teenager)


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Mar 24, 2017)

I do think Fear and Loathing on the Campaign Trail is pretty good, but yeah his fiction really isn't all that.


----------



## Me76 (Mar 24, 2017)

1/50 Teenage Revolution, Alan Davies
2/50 The Third Woman, Jonathan Freedland
3/50 The Art of Peeling an Orange, Victoria Avilan
4/50 Courting Trouble, Lisa M Hawkins
5/50 Dr Vigilante, Alberto Hazan
6/50 the Husband's Secret, Liane Moriarty
7/50 Sleep Tight, Rachel Abbot
8/50 A Dark Adapted Eye, Barbara Vine 
9/50 Patchwork Man, DB Martin
10/50 Gone Bad, JB Turner
11/50 The Devil Wears Prada, Lauren Weisberger
12/50 The Cry, Helen Fitzgerald - really enjoyed this.


----------



## billy_bob (Mar 24, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Charles Bukowski is another one who is impressive when you're young, but, despite his skill as a writer, his attitude towards women is unpalatable. Shame, as he writes so well about the drudgery of employment.



I think I can accept it more from Bukowski, because it's more brutally honest and less self-aggrandising. You don't really get the impression he ever wants or expects to come out of it looking good, which I'm not sure you could say about Kerouac.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 25, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> 14/50 maurice druon, a king without a kingdom


15/50 georges simenon, maigret at the coroner's (london: penguin, 2016)


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 25, 2017)

billy_bob said:


> Winston Churchill wrote something eloquent about the crushing feeling you get in libraries, that there's all this knowledge and history and literature in all these books and you'll never see more than a tiny, insignificant fraction of it....
> 
> I reckon 2,000 books might be an optimistic but not totally unrealistic target for the rest of my life, assuming that I retire at some point, and don't lose my sight or my marbles before I do so.
> 
> It doesn't feel like enough


Yeh but when you work in a library and see how many of these books are about e.g. management or accountancy or the duller aspects of law - you can rule out thousands of books as they will be of no interest to you, or select but one or two to represent those thousands. I know there's much I don't know, I know there's much I don't want to know, but if I want to find out about the things I do want to know, I know how libraries work so I can find it using e.g. subject headings as well as more obvious means.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 25, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> Yeh but when you work in a library and see how many of these books are about e.g. management or accountancy or the duller aspects of law - you can rule out thousands of books as they will be of no interest to you, or select but one or two to represent those thousands. I know there's much I don't know, I know there's much I don't want to know, but if I want to find out about the things I do want to know, I know how libraries work so I can find it using e.g. subject headings as well as more obvious means.


True, but every time i go to my public library, i see many books that i want to read but will probably never get around to reading. Aon my last visit, I had to put away a book on emotions cos I'd reached my borrowing limit (the fact that it claims there are 154 of them was tantalising enough).
There's plenty enough interesting books to give you that 'crushing feeling'!


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 25, 2017)

I don't really get that crushing feeling, actually. I feel more like this:


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Mar 25, 2017)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 1/25 Malcolm X and Alex Haley - The Autobiography of Malcolm X
> 2/25 Alex de Jonge - Nightmare Culture: Lautremont & "Les Chants de Maldoror"
> 3/25 Viv Albertine - Clothes Clothes Clothes Music Music Music Boys Boys Boys
> 4/25 Endnotes 1: Preliminary Materials For A Balance Sheet Of The Twentieth Century
> ...



*10/25 Tom Vague - King Mob Echo: From The Gordon Riots to Situationists and Sex Pistols*

(fairly rubbish)


----------



## kropotkin (Mar 25, 2017)

Fozzie, are those endnotes books worth reading?


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Mar 25, 2017)

kropotkin said:


> Fozzie, are those endnotes books worth reading?



I've found them quite hard work. Also I suspect that the basic premise is probably balls. 

The 4th one is quite good on the origins of black lives matter in the states. I'd probably start there. 

The first two are a fairly dense look at arguments in a fairly odd area of late 20th century European ultra left stuff. (Barrot, Theorie Communiste, Camatte, all that biz). 

Some of it went way over my head but it's worth a go if that sounds like your bag. A bunch of it is online anyhoo.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Mar 25, 2017)

This was basically the worst bit.


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 25, 2017)

kropotkin said:


> Fozzie, are those endnotes books worth reading?


No


----------



## kropotkin (Mar 25, 2017)

Thanks guys. That looks quite oriented to a university audience. I'll give them a miss


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Mar 25, 2017)

butchersapron said:


> No



It's hard to argue with that. 

Where are you at with the hip kids and formal and real subsumption?


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 25, 2017)

kropotkin said:


> Thanks guys. That looks quite oriented to a university audience. I'll give them a miss


It's the good part of aufheben taken away dessicatesd and phd-ed oakland. The naked private school oxbridgificartiobn of this is hidden because every single fucker who writes about the left in the US comes from the same private liberal arts college background. It's disgusting. See the clover book on Riot. Filth.

100 btw.


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 25, 2017)

Fozzie Bear said:


> It's hard to argue with that.
> 
> Where are you at with the hip kids and formal and real subsumption?


Formal subsumption is real. These people are now attacking the very idea of periodisation. I just want to smash shit up and that.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Mar 25, 2017)

butchersapron said:


> Formal subsumption is real. These people are now attacking the very idea of periodisation. I just want to smash shit up and that.



Ok that's helpful. Probably one for another thread.


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 25, 2017)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Ok that's helpful. Probably one for another thread.


That's part of a wider discussion. Clover's book is the worst thing i've read in 20 years.


----------



## kropotkin (Mar 25, 2017)

Butchers, can you recommend something you've read in the last few years that was good? Something that made you think but not want to stab anyone? And something not written in obscurantist language? Preferable all in one book!


----------



## billy_bob (Mar 26, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> Yeh but when you work in a library and see how many of these books are about e.g. management or accountancy or the duller aspects of law - you can rule out thousands of books as they will be of no interest to you, or select but one or two to represent those thousands. I know there's much I don't know, I know there's much I don't want to know, but if I want to find out about the things I do want to know, I know how libraries work so I can find it using e.g. subject headings as well as more obvious means.



I think it was meant more as a 'fleeting nature of human existence' comment than an anti-libraries one


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 26, 2017)

billy_bob said:


> I think it was meant more as a 'fleeting nature of human existence' comment than an anti-libraries one


Didn't take it as an anti-libraries one, trying to say a huge number of books of no interest whatsoever


----------



## D'wards (Mar 26, 2017)

1/26 - Blood Meridian - Cormac McCarthy (reread)
2/26 - Dead Funny: Horror Stories by Comedians - Edited by Robin Ince and Johnny Mains
3/26 - Frank Skinner on the Road by Frank Skinner
4/26 - Karlology by Karl Pilkington
5/26 - Wolf Hall by Hilary Mantel
6/26 - Pennine Walkies by Mark Wallington
7/26 - The Secret Diary of Adrian Mole age 13 3/4 by Sue Townsend (reread)
8/26 - All the Pretty Horses by Cormac McCarthy
9/26 - 2001 A Space Odyssey by Arthur C. Clarke (reread)
10/26 - Born to Run by Bruce Springsteen
11/26 - The Girls on the Train by Paula Hawkins


----------



## BoatieBird (Mar 26, 2017)

1/65 - Laurie Lee - Village Christmas and Other Notes on the English Year
2/65 - John Irving - A Prayer for Owen Meany (1/10*)
3/65 - Ben Aaronovitch - Moon Over Soho
4/65 - William Boyd - Any Human Heart (2/10)
5/65 - Douglas Adams - Dirk Gently's Holistic Detective Agency
6/65 - John Steinbeck - Tortilla Flat
7/65 - Andrew Michael Hurley - The Loney
8/65 - Tana French - Into The Woods (Dublin Murder Squad 1) (3/10)
9/65 - Larry McMurty - Lonesome Dove (4/10)
10/65 - Denise Mina - The Dead Hour (Paddy Meehan 2)
11/65 - Ian Rankin - The Flood
12/65 - Denise Mina - Slip of the Knife (Paddy Meehan 3)
13/65 - Neil Gaiman - Trigger Warning: Short Fictions and Disturbances
14/65 - Bill Beverly - Dodgers
15/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Face of Trespass
*
16/65 - John Irving - The World According to Garp (5/10)*


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 26, 2017)

kropotkin said:


> Butchers, can you recommend something you've read in the last few years that was good? Something that made you think but not want to stab anyone? And something not written in obscurantist language? Preferable all in one book!


Will come back to this this evening when have time.


----------



## kropotkin (Mar 26, 2017)

Thanks butchers. 

Aiming for 45.
1. Tom Rob Smith - child 44
2. Louisa Lim - People's Republic of Amnesia: Tiananmen Revisited
3. Robin Yassin-Kassab, Leila Al-Shami -  Burning Country: Syrians in revolution and war
4. Daniel Kahneman -  Thinking, Fast and Slow
5. John Courtenay Grinwood - Arabesk 
6. Harsha walia - undoing border imperialism 
7. Howard zinn -  a people's history of the united states 
8. Simon Mawer -  the glass room
9. Taking Sides: Revolutionary Solidarity and the Poverty of Liberalism - Cindy Milstein (Editor)
10. Platform Capitalism - Nick Srnicek 
11. The Meaning of Race - kenan malik 
12. The name of the wind- Patrick Rothfuss 
13. Folding Beijing - Hao Jingfang
14. Stories of your life  and others- Ted Chiang 
15. House of God - Samuel Shem
16. The Sellout - Paul Beatty 
17. Capitalist Realism - Mark Fisher


----------



## Dragnet (Mar 27, 2017)

5/25 Various - Anarchism Today
6/25 Whinger Press - Worst of the Whinger
7/25 Bob Darke - Poor Lenin: Extracts from 'The Communist Technique in Britain'


----------



## ringo (Mar 27, 2017)

1/45 And The Ass Saw The Angel - Nick Cave
2/45 Rant - Chuck Palahniuk
3/45 Thank You, Jeeves - PG Wodehouse
4/45 Disgrace - J.M. Coetzee
5/45 Dodgers - Bill Beverly
6/45 Fup - Jim Dodge
7/45 Dirty Havana Trilogy - Pedro Juan Gutierrez
8/45 Silk - Alessandro Baricco
9/45 Breakfast Of Champions - Kurt Vonnegut
10/45 The Sun Also Rises - Ernest Hemingway
11/45 Rodigan: My Life In Reggae - David Rodigan
12/45 Empire Of The Sun - JG Ballard


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Mar 27, 2017)

1/50 Vladimir Nabokov - Speak, Memory
2/50 Larry McMurtry - Lonesome Dove
3/50 Steve Reicher - Mad Mobs and Englishmen?: Myths and realities of the 2011 riots
4/50 Stuart Jeffries - Grand Hotel Abyss
5/50 Sean Birchall - Beating the Fascists: The Untold Story of Anti-fascist Action
6/50 Alasdair Gray - Lanark
7/50 Shirley Jackson - The Haunting of Hill House
8/50 Jon Ronson - So You've Been Publicly Shamed
9/50 Justin McGruick - Radical Cities
10/50 Mark Fisher - Capitalist Realism
11/50 Hannah Arendt - Eichmann in Jerusalem
12/50 Martin Ford - Rise of the Robots 
13/50 John Steinbeck - Cannery Row
14/50 Franz Kafka - The Trial (re-read)
15/50 Robert Baxell - Unlikely Warriors: The British in the Spanish Civil War and the Struggle Against Fascism
16/50 John Berger - Ways of Seeing
17/50 Bill Beverly - Dodgers 
18/50 Susan Sontag - On Photography
19/50 James Baldwin - Another Country
20/50 Raymond Chandler - The Long Goodbye 
21/50 Raymond Carver - What We Talk About When We Talk About Love 
22/50 Gunter Grass- The Tin Drum 
*23/50 Cormac McCarthy - Child of God*


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 27, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> 15/50 georges simenon, maigret at the coroner's (london: penguin, 2016)


16/50 joe abercrombie, sharp ends: stories from the world of the first law (london: orion, 2016)


----------



## Manter (Mar 27, 2017)

1/29 Volker Kutscher Babylon Berlin
2/29 Philip Kerr The other side of silence
3/29 Bill Beverley Dodgers
4,5,6/29 Robert Wilson Charlie Boxer series. (Capital punishment, you will never find me, stealing people)
7/29 Jay Kristoff Stormdancer - lotus trilogy
8/29 Amid the ruins- Ausma Zehanat Khan
9/29 the language of secrets- Ausma Zehanat Khan
10/29 a conjouring of light- VE Schwab
11/29 strangers in their own land- Arlie Russell Hochschild.
12/29 A death in Sarajevo- Ausma Zehanat Khan
13/29 still midnight (Alex Morrow)- Denise Mina


----------



## Voley (Mar 27, 2017)

1/30 Substance: Inside New Order - Peter Hook
2/30 The Illustrated A Brief History Of Time - Stephen Hawking
3/30 A Clash Of Kings - George R.R. Martin
4/30 Reelin' In The Years: The Soundtrack Of A Northern Life - Mark Radcliffe
5/30 Look Back In Hunger: The Autobiography - Jo Brand
6/30 Dodgers - Bill Beverly
7/30 Altamont: The Rolling Stones, The Hells Angels And The Inside Story of Rock's Darkest Day - Joel Selvin
8/30 Live At The Brixton Academy: A Riotous Life In The Music Business - Simon Parkes
9/30 Travels With Charley: In Search Of America - John Steinbeck

Steinbeck heads off in a converted truck with a great big poodle to try and figure out what makes America tick. Enjoyed this. Some of it's obviously made up, the bit on racial conflict in the South is crude (he admits as much tbf to him) but there was enough fine writing in there to keep me happy. Opening chapter on why people travel was spot on, his descriptions of his dog's psychology were wry and there were a couple of lyrical passages that I really loved. There aren't many writers who'd find beauty in a drunken conversation that threatens to turn really ugly but he does and describes it beautifully. Thanks to stockwelljonny for reminding me about it.


----------



## billy_bob (Mar 28, 2017)

1/25 Kevin Barry - Dark Lies the Island
2/25 Elvis Costello - Unfaithful Music and Disappearing Ink*
3/25 George Saunders - The Brain-Dead Megaphone
4/25 George Saunders - Tenth of December
5/25 Charles Dickens - Barnaby Rudge*
6/25 Kathleen Walker-Meikle - Medieval Dogs
7/25 Jon McGregor - This Isn't the Sort of Thing that Happens to Someone Like You
8/25 Truman Capote - In Cold Blood
9/25 Alison Moore - Death and the Seaside
10/25 Alison Moore - The Lighthouse
11/25 Ben & David Crystal - You Say Potato: The Story of English Accents


----------



## kropotkin (Mar 28, 2017)

1. Tom Rob Smith - child 44
2. Louisa Lim - People's Republic of Amnesia: Tiananmen Revisited
3. Robin Yassin-Kassab, Leila Al-Shami -  Burning Country: Syrians in revolution and war
4. Daniel Kahneman -  Thinking, Fast and Slow
5. John Courtenay Grinwood - Arabesk 
6. Harsha walia - undoing border imperialism 
7. Howard zinn -  a people's history of the united states 
8. Simon Mawer -  the glass room
9. Taking Sides: Revolutionary Solidarity and the Poverty of Liberalism - Cindy Milstein (Editor)
10. Platform Capitalism - Nick Srnicek 
11. The Meaning of Race - kenan malik 
12. The name of the wind- Patrick Rothfuss 
13. Folding Beijing - Hao Jingfang
14. Stories of your life  and others- Ted Chiang 
15. House of God - Samuel Shem
16. The Sellout - Paul Beatty 
17. Capitalist Realism - Mark Fisher 
*18/45. The Clockwork rocket- greg egan*


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Mar 28, 2017)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 1/25 Malcolm X and Alex Haley - The Autobiography of Malcolm X
> 2/25 Alex de Jonge - Nightmare Culture: Lautremont & "Les Chants de Maldoror"
> 3/25 Viv Albertine - Clothes Clothes Clothes Music Music Music Boys Boys Boys
> 4/25 Endnotes 1: Preliminary Materials For A Balance Sheet Of The Twentieth Century
> ...



*11/25 Paul Harrison - Inside The Inner City: Life Under The Cutting Edge*

(Hackney in 1982)


----------



## PursuedByBears (Mar 28, 2017)

1/25 Ken Follett - World Without End
2/25 Frances Hardinge - Fly By Night
3/25 Larry McMurtry - Lonesome Dove
4/25 Roald Dahl - Madness (short stories)
5/25 Raymond Chandler - The Big Sleep
6/25 David Rodigan - My Life in Reggae
7/25 Alan Garner - The Owl Service
8/25 William Goldman - The Princess Bride

9/25 George Orwell - Burmese Days - oh, I liked that one.


----------



## kropotkin (Mar 29, 2017)

1. Tom Rob Smith - child 44
2. Louisa Lim - People's Republic of Amnesia: Tiananmen Revisited
3. Robin Yassin-Kassab, Leila Al-Shami -  Burning Country: Syrians in revolution and war
4. Daniel Kahneman -  Thinking, Fast and Slow
5. John Courtenay Grinwood - Arabesk 
6. Harsha walia - undoing border imperialism 
7. Howard zinn -  a people's history of the united states 
8. Simon Mawer -  the glass room
9. Taking Sides: Revolutionary Solidarity and the Poverty of Liberalism - Cindy Milstein (Editor)
10. Platform Capitalism - Nick Srnicek 
11. The Meaning of Race - kenan malik 
12. The name of the wind- Patrick Rothfuss 
13. Folding Beijing - Hao Jingfang
14. Stories of your life  and others- Ted Chiang 
15. House of God - Samuel Shem
*16. The Sellout - Paul Beatty *
17. Capitalist Realism - Mark Fisher 
*18. The Clockwork rocket- greg egan*
*19/45. Southern Insurgency: The Coming of the Global Working Class - Immanuel Ness*

The Sellout is an audiobook that is making me laugh out loud on my cycle commute.


----------



## Me76 (Mar 29, 2017)

1/50 Teenage Revolution, Alan Davies
2/50 The Third Woman, Jonathan Freedland
3/50 The Art of Peeling an Orange, Victoria Avilan
4/50 Courting Trouble, Lisa M Hawkins
5/50 Dr Vigilante, Alberto Hazan
6/50 the Husband's Secret, Liane Moriarty
7/50 Sleep Tight, Rachel Abbot
8/50 A Dark Adapted Eye, Barbara Vine 
9/50 Patchwork Man, DB Martin
10/50 Gone Bad, JB Turner
11/50 The Devil Wears Prada, Lauren Weisberger
12/50 The Cry, Helen Fitzgerald
13/50 While My Eyes Were Closed, Linda Green - accidentally the second book in a row about things happening to children.  This is another good one.


----------



## Voley (Mar 29, 2017)

1/30 Substance: Inside New Order - Peter Hook
2/30 The Illustrated A Brief History Of Time - Stephen Hawking
3/30 A Clash Of Kings - George R.R. Martin
4/30 Reelin' In The Years: The Soundtrack Of A Northern Life - Mark Radcliffe
5/30 Look Back In Hunger: The Autobiography - Jo Brand
6/30 Dodgers - Bill Beverly
7/30 Altamont: The Rolling Stones, The Hells Angels And The Inside Story of Rock's Darkest Day - Joel Selvin
8/30 Live At The Brixton Academy: A Riotous Life In The Music Business - Simon Parkes
9/30 Travels With Charley: In Search Of America - John Steinbeck
10/30 A Storm Of Swords Book 1: Steel And Snow - George R.R. Martin

This is where 'A Song Of Ice And Fire' really gets good. Tyrion plots, Daenaerys kicks slaver arse, Jon Snow knows nothing but teaches Ygritte a thing or two, Bran starts to open his mystical third eye, Hodor says ''Hodor.'' Very enjoyable. Tempting to dive straight into 'Blood And Gold' straight away but I've been reading this on and off for a couple of months now so a break is due.


----------



## ringo (Mar 30, 2017)

1/45 And The Ass Saw The Angel - Nick Cave
2/45 Rant - Chuck Palahniuk
3/45 Thank You, Jeeves - PG Wodehouse
4/45 Disgrace - J.M. Coetzee
5/45 Dodgers - Bill Beverly
6/45 Fup - Jim Dodge
7/45 Dirty Havana Trilogy - Pedro Juan Gutierrez
8/45 Silk - Alessandro Baricco
9/45 Breakfast Of Champions - Kurt Vonnegut
10/45 The Sun Also Rises - Ernest Hemingway
11/45 Rodigan: My Life In Reggae - David Rodigan
12/45 Empire Of The Sun - JG Ballard
13/45 Post Office - Charles Bukowski


----------



## Sea Star (Mar 30, 2017)

1. American Gods ~ Neil Gaiman
2. Good Omens ~ Terry Pratchett & Neil Gaiman
3. Bruce Springsteen ~ Born to Run
4. Self made man ~ Norah Vincent
5. Rage ~ Stephen King
6. Carrie ~ Stephen King


----------



## ringo (Mar 31, 2017)

1/45 And The Ass Saw The Angel - Nick Cave
2/45 Rant - Chuck Palahniuk
3/45 Thank You, Jeeves - PG Wodehouse
4/45 Disgrace - J.M. Coetzee
5/45 Dodgers - Bill Beverly
6/45 Fup - Jim Dodge
7/45 Dirty Havana Trilogy - Pedro Juan Gutierrez
8/45 Silk - Alessandro Baricco
9/45 Breakfast Of Champions - Kurt Vonnegut
10/45 The Sun Also Rises - Ernest Hemingway
11/45 Rodigan: My Life In Reggae - David Rodigan
12/45 Empire Of The Sun - JG Ballard
13/45 Post Office - Charles Bukowski
14/45 Chronicle Of A Death Foretold - Gabriel Garcia Marquez

Brilliant novella, the opposite of a whodunit - the murder is solved from the beginning. Instead the narrator examines the culpability of the rest of the village, who knew it was about to happen but didn't prevent it, and the secrets and morality surrounding the characters involved in the drama.


----------



## inva (Mar 31, 2017)

1/60 The First Civil Right: How Liberals Built Prison America by Naomi Murakawa
2/60 The March on Washington: Jobs, Freedom, and the Forgotten History of Civil Rights by William P. Jones
3/60 The Lost Promise of Civil Rights by Risa L. Goluboff
4/60 Helen Macfarlane: Red Republican: Essays, articles and her translation of the Communist Manifesto edited by David Black
5/60 All-American Anarchist: Joseph A. Labadie and the Labor Movement by Carlotta R. Anderson
*6/60 Behind the Crisis: Marx's Dialectics of Value and Knowledge by Guglielmo Carchedi*


----------



## BoatieBird (Mar 31, 2017)

1/65 - Laurie Lee - Village Christmas and Other Notes on the English Year
2/65 - John Irving - A Prayer for Owen Meany (1/10*)
3/65 - Ben Aaronovitch - Moon Over Soho
4/65 - William Boyd - Any Human Heart (2/10)
5/65 - Douglas Adams - Dirk Gently's Holistic Detective Agency
6/65 - John Steinbeck - Tortilla Flat
7/65 - Andrew Michael Hurley - The Loney
8/65 - Tana French - Into The Woods (Dublin Murder Squad 1) (3/10)
9/65 - Larry McMurty - Lonesome Dove (4/10)
10/65 - Denise Mina - The Dead Hour (Paddy Meehan 2)
11/65 - Ian Rankin - The Flood
12/65 - Denise Mina - Slip of the Knife (Paddy Meehan 3)
13/65 - Neil Gaiman - Trigger Warning: Short Fictions and Disturbances
14/65 - Bill Beverly - Dodgers
15/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Face of Trespass
16/65 - John Irving - The World According to Garp (5/10)
*
17/65 - Val McDermid - Out of Bounds*


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 31, 2017)

1/49 - Dave Eggers - The Circle
2/49 - John Masefield - The Box of Delights
3/49 - Jenny Nimmo - The Rinaldi Ring
4/49 - Sarah Helm - If This Is A Woman
5/49 - Art Spiegelman - Maus
6/49 - Will Ferguson - 419
7/49 - Bram Stoker - Dracula
8/49 - Paul Cornell - Witches of Lychford

9/49 - John Connolly - Night Music. Elegant, intelligent, darkly comic chillers. A fine wine of a story collection. I will be seeking out more of his books.


----------



## Manter (Apr 1, 2017)

1/29 Volker Kutscher Babylon Berlin
2/29 Philip Kerr The other side of silence
3/29 Bill Beverley Dodgers
4,5,6/29 Robert Wilson Charlie Boxer series. (Capital punishment, you will never find me, stealing people)
7/29 Jay Kristoff Stormdancer - lotus trilogy
8/29 Amid the ruins- Ausma Zehanat Khan
9/29 the language of secrets- Ausma Zehanat Khan
10/29 a conjouring of light- VE Schwab
11/29 strangers in their own land- Arlie Russell Hochschild.
12/29 A death in Sarajevo- Ausma Zehanat Khan
13/29 still midnight (Alex Morrow)- Denise Mina
14/29 Sometimes I lie- Alice Feeney

Really creepy story of a woman in a coma. Pretty much everyone in it is horrible


----------



## Voley (Apr 1, 2017)

ringo said:


> 14/45 Chronicle Of A Death Foretold - Gabriel Garcia Marquez
> 
> Brilliant novella, the opposite of a whodunit - the murder is solved from the beginning. Instead the narrator examines the culpability of the rest of the village, who knew it was about to happen but didn't prevent it, and the secrets and morality surrounding the characters involved in the drama.


That's one of many books on my bookshelf that I've never got around to reading. I think I will now, ta.


----------



## May Kasahara (Apr 1, 2017)

1/49 - Dave Eggers - The Circle
2/49 - John Masefield - The Box of Delights
3/49 - Jenny Nimmo - The Rinaldi Ring
4/49 - Sarah Helm - If This Is A Woman
5/49 - Art Spiegelman - Maus
6/49 - Will Ferguson - 419
7/49 - Bram Stoker - Dracula
8/49 - Paul Cornell - Witches of Lychford
9/49 - John Connolly - Night Music

10/49 - Kristin Cashore - Graceling


----------



## marty21 (Apr 1, 2017)

1/75 Sanctuary : After it Happened Book 5 -  Devon C Ford
2/75 1916 : The Morning After - Tim Pat Coogan
3/75 Last Stand at Saber River - Elmore Leonard
4/75 After : The Shock - Scott Nicholson
5/75 After : The Echo - Scott Nicholson
6/75 After : Milepost 291 - Scott Nicholson
7/75 After : Whiteout - Scott Nicholson
8/75 After : Red Scare - Scott Nicholson
9/75 Surviving The Evacuation : Ireland - Book 9 -Frank Tayell
10/75 Crisis - Frank Gardner
11/75 Outcast London : A Study in the Relationship Between Classes in Victorian Society - Gareth Stedman Jones
12/75 After : Dying Light - Scott Nicholson


**************************
13/75 The Ruins - T W Piperbrook


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 1, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> 16/50 joe abercrombie, sharp ends: stories from the world of the first law (london: orion, 2016)


17/50 georges simenon, night at the crossroads (london: penguin, 2014)


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 1, 2017)

Voley said:


> 1/30 Substance: Inside New Order - Peter Hook
> 2/30 The Illustrated A Brief History Of Time - Stephen Hawking
> 3/30 A Clash Of Kings - George R.R. Martin
> 4/30 Reelin' In The Years: The Soundtrack Of A Northern Life - Mark Radcliffe
> ...


When you're done with game of thrones try joe abercrombie


----------



## ringo (Apr 1, 2017)

Voley said:


> That's one of many books on my bookshelf that I've never got around to reading. I think I will now, ta.


One of the few books I wanted to read in one sitting, captivating.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 1, 2017)

1/75 Sanctuary : After it Happened Book 5 -  Devon C Ford
2/75 1916 : The Morning After - Tim Pat Coogan
3/75 Last Stand at Saber River - Elmore Leonard
4/75 After : The Shock - Scott Nicholson
5/75 After : The Echo - Scott Nicholson
6/75 After : Milepost 291 - Scott Nicholson
7/75 After : Whiteout - Scott Nicholson
8/75 After : Red Scare - Scott Nicholson
9/75 Surviving The Evacuation : Ireland - Book 9 -Frank Tayell
10/75 Crisis - Frank Gardner
11/75 Outcast London : A Study in the Relationship Between Classes in Victorian Society - Gareth Stedman Jones
12/75 After : Dying Light - Scott Nicholson
13/75 The Ruins - T W Piperbrook

*****************
14/75 Confederates - Thomas Keneally


----------



## inva (Apr 2, 2017)

1/60 The First Civil Right: How Liberals Built Prison America by Naomi Murakawa
2/60 The March on Washington: Jobs, Freedom, and the Forgotten History of Civil Rights by William P. Jones
3/60 The Lost Promise of Civil Rights by Risa L. Goluboff
4/60 Helen Macfarlane: Red Republican: Essays, articles and her translation of the Communist Manifesto edited by David Black
5/60 All-American Anarchist: Joseph A. Labadie and the Labor Movement by Carlotta R. Anderson
6/60 Behind the Crisis: Marx's Dialectics of Value and Knowledge by Guglielmo Carchedi
*7/60 The Long Drop by Denise Mina*
needed to read some fiction after that lot


----------



## Voley (Apr 2, 2017)

1/30 Substance: Inside New Order - Peter Hook
2/30 The Illustrated A Brief History Of Time - Stephen Hawking
3/30 A Clash Of Kings - George R.R. Martin
4/30 Reelin' In The Years: The Soundtrack Of A Northern Life - Mark Radcliffe
5/30 Look Back In Hunger: The Autobiography - Jo Brand
6/30 Dodgers - Bill Beverly
7/30 Altamont: The Rolling Stones, The Hells Angels And The Inside Story of Rock's Darkest Day - Joel Selvin
8/30 Live At The Brixton Academy: A Riotous Life In The Music Business - Simon Parkes
9/30 Travels With Charley: In Search Of America - John Steinbeck
10/30 A Storm Of Swords Book 1: Steel And Snow - George R.R. Martin
11/30 Girl In A Band - Kim Gordon

Enjoyed this so may thanks to Fozzie Bear for sending me his copy. It's up on the recycle board here if anyone wants it. She's good on the hypocrisy of the music industry, tells a few good tales of Courtney Love being bonkers, and has a good take on the rock world coming at it from an art pov rather than a rock'n'roll one. She mentions some gigs I was at, too, and I always like reading what the people on stage thought of stuff I've seen. Had me digging 'Daydream Nation' and 'Dirty' out which is no bad thing. I fucking love Sonic Youth.


----------



## ringo (Apr 3, 2017)

1/45 And The Ass Saw The Angel - Nick Cave
2/45 Rant - Chuck Palahniuk
3/45 Thank You, Jeeves - PG Wodehouse
4/45 Disgrace - J.M. Coetzee
5/45 Dodgers - Bill Beverly
6/45 Fup - Jim Dodge
7/45 Dirty Havana Trilogy - Pedro Juan Gutierrez
8/45 Silk - Alessandro Baricco
9/45 Breakfast Of Champions - Kurt Vonnegut
10/45 The Sun Also Rises - Ernest Hemingway
11/45 Rodigan: My Life In Reggae - David Rodigan
12/45 Empire Of The Sun - JG Ballard
13/45 Post Office - Charles Bukowski
14/45 Chronicle Of A Death Foretold - Gabriel Garcia Marquez
15/45 The Saga Of Erik The Viking - Terry Jones


----------



## D'wards (Apr 3, 2017)

1/26 - Blood Meridian - Cormac McCarthy (reread)
2/26 - Dead Funny: Horror Stories by Comedians - Edited by Robin Ince and Johnny Mains
3/26 - Frank Skinner on the Road by Frank Skinner
4/26 - Karlology by Karl Pilkington
5/26 - Wolf Hall by Hilary Mantel
6/26 - Pennine Walkies by Mark Wallington
7/26 - The Secret Diary of Adrian Mole age 13 3/4 by Sue Townsend (reread)
8/26 - All the Pretty Horses by Cormac McCarthy
9/26 - 2001 A Space Odyssey by Arthur C. Clarke (reread)
10/26 - Born to Run by Bruce Springsteen
11/26 - The Girl on the Train by Paula Hawkins
12/26 - Dead Funny Encore: More Horror Stories by Comedians - Edited by Robin Ince and Johnny Mains


----------



## nogojones (Apr 3, 2017)

I've had a bit of a slack month. I'd best get my head back into some books.

1/35 Jim Thompson - Savage Night
2/35 Phil Edwards - More Work! Less Pay! Rebellion And Repression in Italy, 1972-77
3/35 Martin Ford - Rise of the Robots: Technology and the Threat of a Jobleess Future
4/35 Franya J. Berkman - Monument Eternal: The Music of Alice Coltrane
5/35 Anthony Burgess - The Wanting Seed
6/35 Theresa Urbainczyk - Slave Revolts in Antiquity
7/35 Iain M. Banks - Matter
8/35 Marvin E. Gettleman - Vietnam History, Documents and Opinions on a Major World Crisis
9/35 Ursula LeGuin - The Dispossessed
10/35 Studs Terkel - American Dreams Lost & Found
11/35 Mikhail Bulgakov - Heart Of A Dog
12/35 John Edwards - The Spanish Inquisition
13/35 Kevin Doogan - New Capitalism? The Transformation of Work

*14/35 - Bill Beverly - Dodgers - *Well everyone else read it so I thought I'd best 
*15/35 - Vilem Flusser - The History of the Devil*


----------



## BoatieBird (Apr 3, 2017)

1/65 - Laurie Lee - Village Christmas and Other Notes on the English Year
2/65 - John Irving - A Prayer for Owen Meany (1/10*)
3/65 - Ben Aaronovitch - Moon Over Soho
4/65 - William Boyd - Any Human Heart (2/10)
5/65 - Douglas Adams - Dirk Gently's Holistic Detective Agency
6/65 - John Steinbeck - Tortilla Flat
7/65 - Andrew Michael Hurley - The Loney
8/65 - Tana French - Into The Woods (Dublin Murder Squad 1) (3/10)
9/65 - Larry McMurty - Lonesome Dove (4/10)
10/65 - Denise Mina - The Dead Hour (Paddy Meehan 2)
11/65 - Ian Rankin - The Flood
12/65 - Denise Mina - Slip of the Knife (Paddy Meehan 3)
13/65 - Neil Gaiman - Trigger Warning: Short Fictions and Disturbances
14/65 - Bill Beverly - Dodgers
15/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Face of Trespass
16/65 - John Irving - The World According to Garp (5/10)
17/65 - Val McDermid - Out of Bounds
*
18/65 - Stuart Maconie - Hope and Glory: A People's History of Modern Britain*


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Apr 3, 2017)

1/40 This Changes Everything: Capitalism versus the Climate - Naomi Klein
2/40 Feed - MT Andersen
3/40 Unstoppable - Bill Nye
4/40 Pride, Prejudice, and Zombies - Jane Austin and Seth Grahame-Smith
5/40 Uglies - Scott Westerfeld
6/40 Pretties - Scott Westerfeld
7/40 Specials - Scott Westerfeld
8/40 Extras - Scott Westerfeld
*
9/40 The Handmaids Tale - Margaret Atwood
10/40 Gone - Michael Grant 
11/40 The Telomere Effect - Dr. Elizabeth Blackburn
12/40 Fated - Benedict Jacka*


----------



## Manter (Apr 3, 2017)

1/29 Volker Kutscher Babylon Berlin
2/29 Philip Kerr The other side of silence
3/29 Bill Beverley Dodgers
4,5,6/29 Robert Wilson Charlie Boxer series. (Capital punishment, you will never find me, stealing people)
7/29 Jay Kristoff Stormdancer - lotus trilogy
8/29 Amid the ruins- Ausma Zehanat Khan
9/29 the language of secrets- Ausma Zehanat Khan
10/29 a conjouring of light- VE Schwab
11/29 strangers in their own land- Arlie Russell Hochschild.
12/29 A death in Sarajevo- Ausma Zehanat Khan
13/29 still midnight (Alex Morrow)- Denise Mina
14/29 Sometimes I lie- Alice Feeney

Really creepy story of a woman in a coma. Pretty much everyone in it is horrible.

This is apparently now #1 seller and is 'the next girl on a train'. 

Everyone is still horrible tho


----------



## Manter (Apr 3, 2017)

1/29 Volker Kutscher Babylon Berlin
2/29 Philip Kerr The other side of silence
3/29 Bill Beverley Dodgers
4,5,6/29 Robert Wilson Charlie Boxer series. (Capital punishment, you will never find me, stealing people)
7/29 Jay Kristoff Stormdancer - lotus trilogy
8/29 Amid the ruins- Ausma Zehanat Khan
9/29 the language of secrets- Ausma Zehanat Khan
10/29 a conjouring of light- VE Schwab
11/29 strangers in their own land- Arlie Russell Hochschild.
12/29 A death in Sarajevo- Ausma Zehanat Khan
13/29 still midnight (Alex Morrow)- Denise Mina
14/29 Sometimes I lie- Alice Feeney
15/29 the wheel of osheim- Mark Lawrence. Fantasy but with an interesting twist, as it sort of turns out to be sci-fi, and is on a post nuclear earth. This is #3 in the series. Good writing style too, nicely anti-hero-y


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 3, 2017)

21. In The Shadow Of The Sword - Tom Holland

The worst kind of 'popular history' drivel.


----------



## kropotkin (Apr 5, 2017)

1. Tom Rob Smith - child 44
2. Louisa Lim - People's Republic of Amnesia: Tiananmen Revisited
3. Robin Yassin-Kassab, Leila Al-Shami -  Burning Country: Syrians in revolution and war
4. Daniel Kahneman -  Thinking, Fast and Slow
5. John Courtenay Grinwood - Arabesk 
6. Harsha walia - undoing border imperialism 
7. Howard zinn -  a people's history of the united states 
8. Simon Mawer -  the glass room
9. Taking Sides: Revolutionary Solidarity and the Poverty of Liberalism - Cindy Milstein (Editor)
10. Platform Capitalism - Nick Srnicek 
11. The Meaning of Race - kenan malik 
12. The name of the wind- Patrick Rothfuss 
13. Folding Beijing - Hao Jingfang
14. Stories of your life  and others- Ted Chiang 
15. House of God - Samuel Shem
16. The Sellout - Paul Beatty 
17. Capitalist Realism - Mark Fisher 
18. The Clockwork rocket- greg egan
19. Southern Insurgency: The Coming of the Global Working Class - Immanuel Ness
20. The power- naomi alderman 
21/45 Stalin: court of the red tsar - Simon sebag-montefiori 




Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Me76 (Apr 5, 2017)

1/50 Teenage Revolution, Alan Davies
2/50 The Third Woman, Jonathan Freedland
3/50 The Art of Peeling an Orange, Victoria Avilan
4/50 Courting Trouble, Lisa M Hawkins
5/50 Dr Vigilante, Alberto Hazan
6/50 the Husband's Secret, Liane Moriarty
7/50 Sleep Tight, Rachel Abbot
8/50 A Dark Adapted Eye, Barbara Vine 
9/50 Patchwork Man, DB Martin
10/50 Gone Bad, JB Turner
11/50 The Devil Wears Prada, Lauren Weisberger
12/50 The Cry, Helen Fitzgerald
13/50 While My Eyes Were Closed, Linda Green
14/50 Total Victim Theory, Ian Ballard - quite grizzly serial killer stuff.  Really enjoyed it.


----------



## marshall (Apr 5, 2017)

20/109 - Belinda Bauer - Rubbernecker, liked it a lot, excellent crime solving kid with Asperger's/autism.
21/109 - Bernard Cornwell - Empty Throne, 10th in the series, know what you're getting.
22/109 - Tony D'Souza - Mule - US economic downturn leads guy to run primo weed from Cali to Florida, fun read.
23/109 - Scotty Bowers - Full Service - autobio, think Hollywood Babylon, lover and pimp to the stars of post WW2 Hollywood, who knows how true it is, but top goss.


----------



## BoatieBird (Apr 6, 2017)

1/65 - Laurie Lee - Village Christmas and Other Notes on the English Year
2/65 - John Irving - A Prayer for Owen Meany (1/10*)
3/65 - Ben Aaronovitch - Moon Over Soho
4/65 - William Boyd - Any Human Heart (2/10)
5/65 - Douglas Adams - Dirk Gently's Holistic Detective Agency
6/65 - John Steinbeck - Tortilla Flat
7/65 - Andrew Michael Hurley - The Loney
8/65 - Tana French - Into The Woods (Dublin Murder Squad 1) (3/10)
9/65 - Larry McMurty - Lonesome Dove (4/10)
10/65 - Denise Mina - The Dead Hour (Paddy Meehan 2)
11/65 - Ian Rankin - The Flood
12/65 - Denise Mina - Slip of the Knife (Paddy Meehan 3)
13/65 - Neil Gaiman - Trigger Warning: Short Fictions and Disturbances
14/65 - Bill Beverly - Dodgers
15/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Face of Trespass
16/65 - John Irving - The World According to Garp (5/10)
17/65 - Val McDermid - Out of Bounds
18/65 - Stuart Maconie - Hope and Glory: A People's History of Modern Britain
*
19/65 - Margaret Atwood - Oryx and Crake*


----------



## inva (Apr 6, 2017)

1/60 The First Civil Right: How Liberals Built Prison America by Naomi Murakawa
2/60 The March on Washington: Jobs, Freedom, and the Forgotten History of Civil Rights by William P. Jones
3/60 The Lost Promise of Civil Rights by Risa L. Goluboff
4/60 Helen Macfarlane: Red Republican: Essays, articles and her translation of the Communist Manifesto edited by David Black
5/60 All-American Anarchist: Joseph A. Labadie and the Labor Movement by Carlotta R. Anderson
6/60 Behind the Crisis: Marx's Dialectics of Value and Knowledge by Guglielmo Carchedi
7/60 The Long Drop by Denise Mina
*8/60 From Power to Prejudice: The Rise of Racial Individualism in Midcentury America by Leah N. Gordon*


----------



## colbhoy (Apr 6, 2017)

1/19 - D-Day:The Battle for Normandy by Antony Beevor
2/12 - The Life and Times of the Thunderbolt Kid by Bill Bryson


----------



## marty21 (Apr 6, 2017)

1/75 Sanctuary : After it Happened Book 5 -  Devon C Ford
2/75 1916 : The Morning After - Tim Pat Coogan
3/75 Last Stand at Saber River - Elmore Leonard
4/75 After : The Shock - Scott Nicholson
5/75 After : The Echo - Scott Nicholson
6/75 After : Milepost 291 - Scott Nicholson
7/75 After : Whiteout - Scott Nicholson
8/75 After : Red Scare - Scott Nicholson
9/75 Surviving The Evacuation : Ireland - Book 9 -Frank Tayell
10/75 Crisis - Frank Gardner
11/75 Outcast London : A Study in the Relationship Between Classes in Victorian Society - Gareth Stedman Jones
12/75 After : Dying Light - Scott Nicholson
13/75 The Ruins - T W Piperbrook
14/75 Confederates - Thomas Keneally
***********


15/75 Black Water Lilies - Michel Bussi 

Excellent French murder mystery ,set in Giverny, home of Claude Monet,  a 70 year old mystery unfolds.


----------



## kropotkin (Apr 6, 2017)

BoatieBird said:


> *
> 19/65 - Margaret Atwood - Oryx and Crake*



I thought this was really good- how are you finding it? 


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## BoatieBird (Apr 6, 2017)

Loved it. Only discovered Margaret Atwood last year, looking forward to reading the other 2 in the series.
I might go for something a bit more cheerful next though


----------



## kropotkin (Apr 6, 2017)

Don't read the other two in the series then! 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## polly (Apr 7, 2017)

1/29 Garth Risk Hallberg, City on Fire
2/29 Raymond Chandler, The High Window
3/29 Nathan Englander, The Ministry of Special Cases
4/29 Dennis Covington, Salvation on Snake Mountain: Snake Handling and Redemption in Southern Appalachia
5/29 Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie, Americanah
6/29 Octavia E Butler, Kindred
7/29 Ta-Nehisi Coates, Between the World and Me
8/29 Bill Beverly, Dodgers 
*9/29 Xiaolu Guo, Once upon a time in  the East  
*
This was well written and interesting - a Chinese artist remembers her fairly eventful early life, in unemotional and funny short stories - but I just couldn't read more than a page without falling asleep, and now I'm way behind. It wasn't even long!


----------



## kropotkin (Apr 7, 2017)

1. Tom Rob Smith - child 44
2. Louisa Lim - People's Republic of Amnesia: Tiananmen Revisited
3. Robin Yassin-Kassab, Leila Al-Shami -  Burning Country: Syrians in revolution and war
4. Daniel Kahneman -  Thinking, Fast and Slow
5. John Courtenay Grinwood - Arabesk 
6. Harsha walia - undoing border imperialism 
7. Howard zinn -  a people's history of the united states 
8. Simon Mawer -  the glass room
9. Taking Sides: Revolutionary Solidarity and the Poverty of Liberalism - Cindy Milstein (Editor)
10. Platform Capitalism - Nick Srnicek 
11. The Meaning of Race - kenan malik 
12. The name of the wind- Patrick Rothfuss 
13. Folding Beijing - Hao Jingfang
14. Stories of your life  and others- Ted Chiang 
15. House of God - Samuel Shem
16. The Sellout - Paul Beatty 
17. Capitalist Realism - Mark Fisher 
18. The Clockwork rocket- greg egan
19. Southern Insurgency: The Coming of the Global Working Class - Immanuel Ness
20. The power- naomi alderman 
21. Stalin: court of the red tsar - Simon sebag-montefiori 
22/45: The dark forest - Cixin liu


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 7, 2017)

22. The Battle For British Islam - Sara Khan with Tony McMahon

This has to be one of the finest UK Government propaganda pieces published in quite some time, masquerading as informed critique.


----------



## D'wards (Apr 8, 2017)

1/26 - Blood Meridian - Cormac McCarthy (reread)
2/26 - Dead Funny: Horror Stories by Comedians - Edited by Robin Ince and Johnny Mains
3/26 - Frank Skinner on the Road by Frank Skinner
4/26 - Karlology by Karl Pilkington
5/26 - Wolf Hall by Hilary Mantel
6/26 - Pennine Walkies by Mark Wallington
7/26 - The Secret Diary of Adrian Mole age 13 3/4 by Sue Townsend (reread)
8/26 - All the Pretty Horses by Cormac McCarthy
9/26 - 2001 A Space Odyssey by Arthur C. Clarke (reread)
10/26 - Born to Run by Bruce Springsteen
11/26 - The Girl on the Train by Paula Hawkins
12/26 - Dead Funny Encore: More Horror Stories by Comedians - Edited by Robin Ince and Johnny Mains
13/26 - 2010: Odyssey Two by Arthur C Clarke (reread)


----------



## kropotkin (Apr 8, 2017)

butchersapron said:


> Will come back to this this evening when have time.


Cough


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 8, 2017)

kropotkin said:


> Cough


Tmw morn for def


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 9, 2017)

Right Mr kropotkin - here's a couple that fit your request and that i think are worth the time:

Stuart hall - Cultural Studies: a theoretical history. Ignore the wanky title, it's just a collection of a weeks lectures that he did in america in 83, essentially introducing a lot of of US based types to the whole discipline. Simple language used to develop and clarify complex concepts. Read this alongside Geoff Eley's  A Crooked Line: From Cultural History to the History of Society.

For a bit more ultra-leftist try Everything Must Go!: The Abolition of Value by Bruno Astarian and Gilles Dauve.

Lapavitsas' Profiting without Production is really really really important. But the one i would urge you to make time for is Cyber-Proletariat: Global Labour in the Digital Vortex byNick Dyer-Witherford as it ties together pretty much all the above.

Rest of stuff i've been deep in is fascist stuff and i guess you've not got the time for that.

Do not read Paul Mason. repeat - do not read Paul Mason.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 9, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> 17/50 georges simenon, night at the crossroads (london: penguin, 2014)


18/50 lee child, night school (london: bantam, 2016)


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 9, 2017)

1/48 Sanjay Chaturvedi and Timothy Doyle - _Climate Terror: A Critical Geopolitics of Climate Change_
2/48 Poul Anderson - _Tau Zero_
3/48 David Mitchell - _The Bone Clocks_
4/48 Asa Briggs -_ Victorian Cities_
5/48 Howard Zinn - _You Can't Be Neutral on a Moving Train_
6/48 Jeff Vendermeer - _Authority_
7/48 Errico Malatesta - _At the Cafe: Conversation_s _on Anarchism_
8/48 Halldor Laxness -_ The Atom Station_
9/48 M. John Harrison - _The Centurai Device_
10/48 Margaret Atwood - _Life Before Man_
11/48 Steven Pinker - _The Sense of Style
_
12/48 Octavia E Butler - _Dawn_


----------



## kropotkin (Apr 9, 2017)

How is the malatesta one? I've never got round to it


----------



## PursuedByBears (Apr 9, 2017)

1/25 Ken Follett - World Without End
2/25 Frances Hardinge - Fly By Night
3/25 Larry McMurtry - Lonesome Dove
4/25 Roald Dahl - Madness (short stories)
5/25 Raymond Chandler - The Big Sleep
6/25 David Rodigan - My Life in Reggae
7/25 Alan Garner - The Owl Service
8/25 William Goldman - The Princess Bride
9/25 George Orwell - Burmese Days

10/25 John Steinbeck - Cannery Row

I'm just blatantly nicking ideas for new reading material from this thread  - so far the ideas are really good, so thanks....

This one wasn't the usual type of book I'd read, I don't usually do slice-of-life stuff, but once I realised that nothing much was going to happen I just enjoyed the beautifully lyrical prose. Very nicely written.


----------



## ringo (Apr 10, 2017)

1/45 And The Ass Saw The Angel - Nick Cave
2/45 Rant - Chuck Palahniuk
3/45 Thank You, Jeeves - PG Wodehouse
4/45 Disgrace - J.M. Coetzee
5/45 Dodgers - Bill Beverly
6/45 Fup - Jim Dodge
7/45 Dirty Havana Trilogy - Pedro Juan Gutierrez
8/45 Silk - Alessandro Baricco
9/45 Breakfast Of Champions - Kurt Vonnegut
10/45 The Sun Also Rises - Ernest Hemingway
11/45 Rodigan: My Life In Reggae - David Rodigan
12/45 Empire Of The Sun - JG Ballard
13/45 Post Office - Charles Bukowski
14/45 Chronicle Of A Death Foretold - Gabriel Garcia Marquez
15/45 The Saga Of Erik The Viking - Terry Jones
16/45 The End Of The Affair - Graham Greene


----------



## inva (Apr 10, 2017)

1/60 The First Civil Right: How Liberals Built Prison America by Naomi Murakawa
2/60 The March on Washington: Jobs, Freedom, and the Forgotten History of Civil Rights by William P. Jones
3/60 The Lost Promise of Civil Rights by Risa L. Goluboff
4/60 Helen Macfarlane: Red Republican: Essays, articles and her translation of the Communist Manifesto edited by David Black
5/60 All-American Anarchist: Joseph A. Labadie and the Labor Movement by Carlotta R. Anderson
6/60 Behind the Crisis: Marx's Dialectics of Value and Knowledge by Guglielmo Carchedi
7/60 The Long Drop by Denise Mina
8/60 From Power to Prejudice: The Rise of Racial Individualism in Midcentury America by Leah N. Gordon
*9/60 Lucy Parsons: An American Revolutionary by Carolyn Ashbaugh*


----------



## kropotkin (Apr 10, 2017)

Is that good inva - the Lucy parsons one?


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 10, 2017)

It's one of the worst written books i've ever read. But it's Lucy so...


----------



## inva (Apr 10, 2017)

kropotkin said:


> Is that good inva - the Lucy parsons one?


like butchersapron says it's not a great read so if you're already familiar with her then I couldn't recommend it really. as I didn;t know hardly anything about her beforehand it had its uses I guess.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 10, 2017)

1. "Six Suspects" - Vikas Swarup
2. "Rather Be The Devil"  - Ian Rankin
3. "Those We Left Behind" *-* Stuart Neville
4. "Transition" - Iain Banks
6. "Streets of Darkness" - A.A. Dhand 

*7. "The Rapture" - Liz Jenson. Excellent!*


----------



## BoatieBird (Apr 11, 2017)

1/65 - Laurie Lee - Village Christmas and Other Notes on the English Year
2/65 - John Irving - A Prayer for Owen Meany (1/10*)
3/65 - Ben Aaronovitch - Moon Over Soho
4/65 - William Boyd - Any Human Heart (2/10)
5/65 - Douglas Adams - Dirk Gently's Holistic Detective Agency
6/65 - John Steinbeck - Tortilla Flat
7/65 - Andrew Michael Hurley - The Loney
8/65 - Tana French - Into The Woods (Dublin Murder Squad 1) (3/10)
9/65 - Larry McMurty - Lonesome Dove (4/10)
10/65 - Denise Mina - The Dead Hour (Paddy Meehan 2)
11/65 - Ian Rankin - The Flood
12/65 - Denise Mina - Slip of the Knife (Paddy Meehan 3)
13/65 - Neil Gaiman - Trigger Warning: Short Fictions and Disturbances
14/65 - Bill Beverly - Dodgers
15/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Face of Trespass
16/65 - John Irving - The World According to Garp (5/10)
17/65 - Val McDermid - Out of Bounds
18/65 - Stuart Maconie - Hope and Glory: A People's History of Modern Britain
19/65 - Margaret Atwood - Oryx and Crake
*
20/65 - Kate Atkinson - Emotionally Weird*


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 12, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> 18/50 lee child, night school (london: bantam, 2016)


19/50 frank dikötter, the cultural revolution: a people's history 1962-1976 (london: bloomsbury, 2016)


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Apr 12, 2017)

1/50 Vladimir Nabokov - Speak, Memory
2/50 Larry McMurtry - Lonesome Dove
3/50 Steve Reicher - Mad Mobs and Englishmen?: Myths and realities of the 2011 riots
4/50 Stuart Jeffries - Grand Hotel Abyss
5/50 Sean Birchall - Beating the Fascists: The Untold Story of Anti-fascist Action
6/50 Alasdair Gray - Lanark
7/50 Shirley Jackson - The Haunting of Hill House
8/50 Jon Ronson - So You've Been Publicly Shamed
9/50 Justin McGruick - Radical Cities
10/50 Mark Fisher - Capitalist Realism
11/50 Hannah Arendt - Eichmann in Jerusalem
12/50 Martin Ford - Rise of the Robots 
13/50 John Steinbeck - Cannery Row
14/50 Franz Kafka - The Trial (re-read)
15/50 Robert Baxell - Unlikely Warriors: The British in the Spanish Civil War and the Struggle Against Fascism
16/50 John Berger - Ways of Seeing
17/50 Bill Beverly - Dodgers 
18/50 Susan Sontag - On Photography
19/50 James Baldwin - Another Country
20/50 Raymond Chandler - The Long Goodbye 
21/50 Raymond Carver - What We Talk About When We Talk About Love 
22/50 Gunter Grass- The Tin Drum 
23/50 Cormac McCarthy - Child of God
*24/50 Nathan Hill - The Nix *


----------



## PursuedByBears (Apr 12, 2017)

1/25 Ken Follett - World Without End
2/25 Frances Hardinge - Fly By Night
3/25 Larry McMurtry - Lonesome Dove
4/25 Roald Dahl - Madness (short stories)
5/25 Raymond Chandler - The Big Sleep
6/25 David Rodigan - My Life in Reggae
7/25 Alan Garner - The Owl Service
8/25 William Goldman - The Princess Bride
9/25 George Orwell - Burmese Days
10/25 John Steinbeck - Cannery Row

11/25 Bill Beverly - Dodgers


----------



## Me76 (Apr 12, 2017)

1/50 Teenage Revolution, Alan Davies
2/50 The Third Woman, Jonathan Freedland
3/50 The Art of Peeling an Orange, Victoria Avilan
4/50 Courting Trouble, Lisa M Hawkins
5/50 Dr Vigilante, Alberto Hazan
6/50 the Husband's Secret, Liane Moriarty
7/50 Sleep Tight, Rachel Abbot
8/50 A Dark Adapted Eye, Barbara Vine 
9/50 Patchwork Man, DB Martin
10/50 Gone Bad, JB Turner
11/50 The Devil Wears Prada, Lauren Weisberger
12/50 The Cry, Helen Fitzgerald
13/50 While My Eyes Were Closed, Linda Green
14/50 Total Victim Theory, Ian Ballard
15/50 Alternate Lifestyles, Lisa M Hawkins
 - this is the third book by my friend and i got to read it before it's published as i offered to proof it for her.  She's done another great job.   Coming out in June.


----------



## Shirl (Apr 12, 2017)

1/25 Dead Tomorrow - Peter James
2/25 August is a wicked Month - Edna O'brien
3/25 Gallows View - Peter Robinson
4/25 Lady Lupin's Book of Etiquette - Babette Cole
5/25 Talking to the dead - Harry Bingham
6/25 The 50/50 Killer - Steve Mosby
7/25 No Cure for Shell Shock - Dylan Orchard
8/25 Blood,Salt-Water - Denise Mina
9/25 The Letter - Kathryn Hughes Amazon lied to me about this book. Number 1 best seller my arse. I only finished it because I'd given up on two books already this year.
10/25 The 39 Steps - John Buchan
11/25 Dead like You - Peter James


----------



## May Kasahara (Apr 14, 2017)

1/49 - Dave Eggers - The Circle
2/49 - John Masefield - The Box of Delights
3/49 - Jenny Nimmo - The Rinaldi Ring
4/49 - Sarah Helm - If This Is A Woman
5/49 - Art Spiegelman - Maus
6/49 - Will Ferguson - 419
7/49 - Bram Stoker - Dracula
8/49 - Paul Cornell - Witches of Lychford
9/49 - John Connolly - Night Music
10/49 - Kristin Cashore - Graceling

11/49 - Deborah Levy - Swimming Home. One of the worst books I've ever read.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Apr 17, 2017)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 1/25 Malcolm X and Alex Haley - The Autobiography of Malcolm X
> 2/25 Alex de Jonge - Nightmare Culture: Lautremont & "Les Chants de Maldoror"
> 3/25 Viv Albertine - Clothes Clothes Clothes Music Music Music Boys Boys Boys
> 4/25 Endnotes 1: Preliminary Materials For A Balance Sheet Of The Twentieth Century
> ...



*11/25 Cosey Fanni Tutti - Art Sex Music*


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 17, 2017)

1/48 Sanjay Chaturvedi and Timothy Doyle - _Climate Terror: A Critical Geopolitics of Climate Change_
2/48 Poul Anderson - _Tau Zero_
3/48 David Mitchell - _The Bone Clocks_
4/48 Asa Briggs -_ Victorian Cities_
5/48 Howard Zinn - _You Can't Be Neutral on a Moving Train_
6/48 Jeff Vendermeer - _Authority_
7/48 Errico Malatesta - _At the Cafe: Conversation_s _on Anarchism_
8/48 Halldor Laxness -_ The Atom Station_
9/48 M. John Harrison - _The Centurai Device_
10/48 Margaret Atwood - _Life Before Man_
11/48 Steven Pinker - _The Sense of Style_
12/48 Octavia E Butler - _Dawn
_
13/48 Patrick Rothfuss - _The Name of the Wind_
14/48 Margaret Atwood - _The Handmaid's Tale_


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Apr 17, 2017)

1/50 Vladimir Nabokov - Speak, Memory
2/50 Larry McMurtry - Lonesome Dove
3/50 Steve Reicher - Mad Mobs and Englishmen?: Myths and realities of the 2011 riots
4/50 Stuart Jeffries - Grand Hotel Abyss
5/50 Sean Birchall - Beating the Fascists: The Untold Story of Anti-fascist Action
6/50 Alasdair Gray - Lanark
7/50 Shirley Jackson - The Haunting of Hill House
8/50 Jon Ronson - So You've Been Publicly Shamed
9/50 Justin McGruick - Radical Cities
10/50 Mark Fisher - Capitalist Realism
11/50 Hannah Arendt - Eichmann in Jerusalem
12/50 Martin Ford - Rise of the Robots 
13/50 John Steinbeck - Cannery Row
14/50 Franz Kafka - The Trial (re-read)
15/50 Robert Baxell - Unlikely Warriors: The British in the Spanish Civil War and the Struggle Against Fascism
16/50 John Berger - Ways of Seeing
17/50 Bill Beverly - Dodgers 
18/50 Susan Sontag - On Photography
19/50 James Baldwin - Another Country
20/50 Raymond Chandler - The Long Goodbye 
21/50 Raymond Carver - What We Talk About When We Talk About Love 
22/50 Gunter Grass- The Tin Drum 
23/50 Cormac McCarthy - Child of God
24/50 Nathan Hill - The Nix
*25/50 Jeffrey Eugenides - Middlesex 
*


----------



## Me76 (Apr 17, 2017)

1/50 Teenage Revolution, Alan Davies
2/50 The Third Woman, Jonathan Freedland
3/50 The Art of Peeling an Orange, Victoria Avilan
4/50 Courting Trouble, Lisa M Hawkins
5/50 Dr Vigilante, Alberto Hazan
6/50 the Husband's Secret, Liane Moriarty
7/50 Sleep Tight, Rachel Abbot
8/50 A Dark Adapted Eye, Barbara Vine 
9/50 Patchwork Man, DB Martin
10/50 Gone Bad, JB Turner
11/50 The Devil Wears Prada, Lauren Weisberger
12/50 The Cry, Helen Fitzgerald
13/50 While My Eyes Were Closed, Linda Green
14/50 Total Victim Theory, Ian Ballard
15/50 Alternate Lifestyles, Lisa M Hawkins
16/50 Dodgers, Bill Beverly - not sure I was quite as in awe of this as some others on the thread.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 18, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> 19/50 frank dikötter, the cultural revolution: a people's history 1962-1976 (london: bloomsbury, 2016)


20/50 georges simenon, a crime in holland (london: penguin, 2014)


----------



## BoatieBird (Apr 18, 2017)

1/65 - Laurie Lee - Village Christmas and Other Notes on the English Year
2/65 - John Irving - A Prayer for Owen Meany (1/10*)
3/65 - Ben Aaronovitch - Moon Over Soho
4/65 - William Boyd - Any Human Heart (2/10)
5/65 - Douglas Adams - Dirk Gently's Holistic Detective Agency
6/65 - John Steinbeck - Tortilla Flat
7/65 - Andrew Michael Hurley - The Loney
8/65 - Tana French - Into The Woods (Dublin Murder Squad 1) (3/10)
9/65 - Larry McMurty - Lonesome Dove (4/10)
10/65 - Denise Mina - The Dead Hour (Paddy Meehan 2)
11/65 - Ian Rankin - The Flood
12/65 - Denise Mina - Slip of the Knife (Paddy Meehan 3)
13/65 - Neil Gaiman - Trigger Warning: Short Fictions and Disturbances
14/65 - Bill Beverly - Dodgers
15/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Face of Trespass
16/65 - John Irving - The World According to Garp (5/10)
17/65 - Val McDermid - Out of Bounds
18/65 - Stuart Maconie - Hope and Glory: A People's History of Modern Britain
19/65 - Margaret Atwood - Oryx and Crake
20/65 - Kate Atkinson - Emotionally Weird
*
21/65 - Roald Dahl - Madness*


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Apr 18, 2017)

1/25: Noam Chomsky - On Anarchism 
2/25: Geoffrey Beattie - The Corner Boys 
3/25: David Harvey - Rebel Cities 
4/25: Lisa McKenzie - Gettign by 
5/25: David Harvey - A brief history of Neoliberalism
6/25 Johnny Marr - Set the boy free
7/25 David Keenan - This is memorial device
8/25 Michael Grenfell - Pierre Bourideu: Key Concepts
9/25 Winlow/Hall/Treadwell - The rise of the right
10/25  Anthony Cartwright - Iron Towns


----------



## D'wards (Apr 18, 2017)

1/26 - Blood Meridian - Cormac McCarthy (reread)
2/26 - Dead Funny: Horror Stories by Comedians - Edited by Robin Ince and Johnny Mains
3/26 - Frank Skinner on the Road by Frank Skinner
4/26 - Karlology by Karl Pilkington
5/26 - Wolf Hall by Hilary Mantel
6/26 - Pennine Walkies by Mark Wallington
7/26 - The Secret Diary of Adrian Mole age 13 3/4 by Sue Townsend (reread)
8/26 - All the Pretty Horses by Cormac McCarthy
9/26 - 2001 A Space Odyssey by Arthur C. Clarke (reread)
10/26 - Born to Run by Bruce Springsteen
11/26 - The Girl on the Train by Paula Hawkins
12/26 - Dead Funny Encore: More Horror Stories by Comedians - Edited by Robin Ince and Johnny Mains
13/26 - The Growing Pains of Adrian Mole by Sue Townsend (reread)


----------



## inva (Apr 18, 2017)

1/60 The First Civil Right: How Liberals Built Prison America by Naomi Murakawa
2/60 The March on Washington: Jobs, Freedom, and the Forgotten History of Civil Rights by William P. Jones
3/60 The Lost Promise of Civil Rights by Risa L. Goluboff
4/60 Helen Macfarlane: Red Republican: Essays, articles and her translation of the Communist Manifesto edited by David Black
5/60 All-American Anarchist: Joseph A. Labadie and the Labor Movement by Carlotta R. Anderson
6/60 Behind the Crisis: Marx's Dialectics of Value and Knowledge by Guglielmo Carchedi
7/60 The Long Drop by Denise Mina
8/60 From Power to Prejudice: The Rise of Racial Individualism in Midcentury America by Leah N. Gordon
9/60 Lucy Parsons: An American Revolutionary by Carolyn Ashbaugh
*10/60 Beyond Capital: Marx's Political Economy of the Working Class by Michael A. Lebowitz*


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 19, 2017)

23. The Trial - Kafka
24. Writing Muslim Identity - Geoffrey Nash


----------



## Sea Star (Apr 19, 2017)

7. Salems Lot ~ Stephen King 
not as good as I remembered. It's quite repetitive, slow, and extremely wordy. Started the first Game of Thrones book yesterday and quite excited about it.


----------



## polly (Apr 19, 2017)

1/29 Garth Risk Hallberg, City on Fire
2/29 Raymond Chandler, The High Window
3/29 Nathan Englander, The Ministry of Special Cases
4/29 Dennis Covington, Salvation on Snake Mountain: Snake Handling and Redemption in Southern Appalachia
5/29 Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie, Americanah
6/29 Octavia E Butler, Kindred
7/29 Ta-Nehisi Coates, Between the World and Me
8/29 Bill Beverly, Dodgers 
9/29 Xiaolu Guo, Once upon a time in the East 

*10/29 Paula Lichtarowicz, The First Book of Calamity Leek
*
I enjoyed this, was weird, funny and sad. It's a bit like The Handmaid's Tale but it's not making any serious points.


----------



## kropotkin (Apr 20, 2017)

butchersapron said:


> Right Mr kropotkin - here's a couple that fit your request and that i think are worth the time:
> 
> Stuart hall - Cultural Studies: a theoretical history. Ignore the wanky title, it's just a collection of a weeks lectures that he did in america in 83, essentially introducing a lot of of US based types to the whole discipline. Simple language used to develop and clarify complex concepts.


This is really very good, thanks for the recommendation. 




> But the one i would urge you to make time for is Cyber-Proletariat: Global Labour in the Digital Vortex byNick Dyer-Witherford as it ties together pretty much all the above.


This is up next. Last year I started the followup book and gave it up as it was toss. He kept peppering useful passages with completely useless digressions and literary allusions that looked try-hard and superfluous and just wasted my time. Hopefully the original will deliver! 


> Do not read Paul Mason. repeat - do not read Paul Mason.



Message received. Over.


----------



## kropotkin (Apr 20, 2017)

1. Tom Rob Smith - child 44
2. Louisa Lim - People's Republic of Amnesia: Tiananmen Revisited
3. Robin Yassin-Kassab, Leila Al-Shami -  Burning Country: Syrians in revolution and war
4. Daniel Kahneman -  Thinking, Fast and Slow
5. John Courtenay Grinwood - Arabesk 
6. Harsha walia - undoing border imperialism 
7. Howard zinn -  a people's history of the united states 
8. Simon Mawer -  the glass room
9. Taking Sides: Revolutionary Solidarity and the Poverty of Liberalism - Cindy Milstein (Editor)
10. Platform Capitalism - Nick Srnicek 
11. The Meaning of Race - kenan malik 
12. The name of the wind- Patrick Rothfuss 
13. Folding Beijing - Hao Jingfang
14. Stories of your life  and others- Ted Chiang 
15. House of God - Samuel Shem
16. The Sellout - Paul Beatty 
17. Capitalist Realism - Mark Fisher 
18. The Clockwork rocket- greg egan
19. Southern Insurgency: The Coming of the Global Working Class - Immanuel Ness
20. The power- naomi alderman 
21. Stalin: court of the red tsar - Simon sebag-montefiori 
* 22. The Wise Man's Fear - Patrick Rothfuss
23. Violent Borders - refugees and the right to move - Reece Jones
24. Cultural Studies: A Theoretical History - Stuart Hall *


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 21, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> 20/50 georges simenon, a crime in holland (london: penguin, 2014)


21/50 georges simenon, maigret and the man on the bench (london: penguin, 2017)


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 21, 2017)

1/60 Richard Price - The Whites
2/60 Ali Smith - Public Library & Other Stories
3/60 Hannah Eaton - Naming Monsters
4/60 Jeff Vandermeer - Authority
5/60 Simon Garfield - To The Letter - A Celebration Of The Lost Art Of Letter Writing
6/60 Claire North - The Sudden Appearance Of Hope
7/60 Dan Lepard - Short & Sweet
8/60 Stella Gibbons - Cold Comfort Farm
9/60 George RR Martin - A Feast For Crows
10/60 Haruki Murakami - What I Talk About When I Talk About Running
11/60 Adam Roberts - The Thing Itself
12/60 Roger Crowley - Empires Of The Sea The Final Battle For The Mediterranean, 1521-1580 
13/60 Philip Hoare - Leviathan, or The Whale
14/60 Johan Hari - Chasing The Scream (don't bother reading this, it's shite)


----------



## gawkrodger (Apr 21, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> 14/60 Johan Hari - Chasing The Scream (don't bother reading this, it's shite)



Did you honestly imagine anything by this snivelling fraud would be anything else?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 21, 2017)

gawkrodger said:


> Did you honestly imagine anything by this snivelling fraud would be anything else?


I wanted to read a book about the drug war and i wanted to find out how much of a snivelling fraud he was.


----------



## gawkrodger (Apr 21, 2017)

For reasons I won't bore anyone with I'm a bit behind my reading

1 - Kilcullen - Out of the Mountains
2 - McAlevey - Raising Expectations (and Raising Hell) - re-read
3 - Srnicek - Platform Capitalism
4 - Frase - Four Futures
5 - Dickens - Night Walks
6 - Ellis & Henderson - English Planning in Crisis
7- Beaumont - Night Walking: A Nocturnal History of London
8 - Dunn - Dark Matters: A Manifesto for the Nocturnal City
9 - Mieville - The City & The City
10 - Benjamin - One-way Street and other writings
11- Schlosser - Gods of Metal


----------



## gawkrodger (Apr 21, 2017)

kropotkin said:


> 4. Daniel Kahneman -  Thinking, Fast and Slow



what's this like - Got given it as an Xmas present a few years ago and not sure I've even ever read the back cover!



> 10. Platform Capitalism - Nick Srnicek



What did you think of this? I really rated it (with the usual cavaets when it comes to his work)



> 19. Southern Insurgency: The Coming of the Global Working Class - Immanuel Ness


 yet another of those which has been sitting unread on my shelf


----------



## D'wards (Apr 21, 2017)

1/26 - Blood Meridian - Cormac McCarthy (reread)
2/26 - Dead Funny: Horror Stories by Comedians - Edited by Robin Ince and Johnny Mains
3/26 - Frank Skinner on the Road by Frank Skinner
4/26 - Karlology by Karl Pilkington
5/26 - Wolf Hall by Hilary Mantel
6/26 - Pennine Walkies by Mark Wallington
7/26 - The Secret Diary of Adrian Mole age 13 3/4 by Sue Townsend (reread)
8/26 - All the Pretty Horses by Cormac McCarthy
9/26 - 2001 A Space Odyssey by Arthur C. Clarke (reread)
10/26 - Born to Run by Bruce Springsteen
11/26 - The Girl on the Train by Paula Hawkins
12/26 - Dead Funny Encore: More Horror Stories by Comedians - Edited by Robin Ince and Johnny Mains
13/26 - The Growing Pains of Adrian Mole by Sue Townsend (reread)
14/26 - IT by Stephen King


----------



## kropotkin (Apr 21, 2017)

gawkrodger said:


> what's this like - Got given it as an Xmas present a few years ago and not sure I've even ever read the back cover!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thinking fast and slow is interesting, and very detailed. Worth reading, and helpful for programming your defenses against cognitive error. 

Platform capitalism was also good, but not great. Southern insurgency, on the other hand is the best thing I've read since Inventing the future. 


Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 22, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> 21/50 georges simenon, maigret and the man on the bench (london: penguin, 2017)


22/50 georges simenon, the dancer at the gai-moulin (london: penguin, 2014)


----------



## gawkrodger (Apr 22, 2017)

kropotkin said:


> Thinking fast and slow is interesting, and very detailed. Worth reading, and helpful for programming your defenses against cognitive error.
> 
> Platform capitalism was also good, but not great. Southern insurgency, on the other hand is the best thing I've read since Inventing the future.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk



I've cited the Ness book a number of times so probably should read it! ha

Will have to give the Kahneman book a shot then.


----------



## stockwelljonny (Apr 23, 2017)

1/20 Claudius the God - Robert Graves
2/20 - Thus Bad Begins - Javier Marias
3/20 - Slow Burn City - Rowan Moore


----------



## marty21 (Apr 24, 2017)

1/75 Sanctuary : After it Happened Book 5 -  Devon C Ford
2/75 1916 : The Morning After - Tim Pat Coogan
3/75 Last Stand at Saber River - Elmore Leonard
4/75 After : The Shock - Scott Nicholson
5/75 After : The Echo - Scott Nicholson
6/75 After : Milepost 291 - Scott Nicholson
7/75 After : Whiteout - Scott Nicholson
8/75 After : Red Scare - Scott Nicholson
9/75 Surviving The Evacuation : Ireland - Book 9 -Frank Tayell
10/75 Crisis - Frank Gardner
11/75 Outcast London : A Study in the Relationship Between Classes in Victorian Society - Gareth Stedman Jones
12/75 After : Dying Light - Scott Nicholson
13/75 The Ruins - T W Piperbrook
14/75 Confederates - Thomas Keneally
15/75 Black Water Lilies - Michel Bussi

*************
16/75 The Revenge of History - Seumas Milne


----------



## BoatieBird (Apr 24, 2017)

1/65 - Laurie Lee - Village Christmas and Other Notes on the English Year
2/65 - John Irving - A Prayer for Owen Meany (1/10*)
3/65 - Ben Aaronovitch - Moon Over Soho
4/65 - William Boyd - Any Human Heart (2/10)
5/65 - Douglas Adams - Dirk Gently's Holistic Detective Agency
6/65 - John Steinbeck - Tortilla Flat
7/65 - Andrew Michael Hurley - The Loney
8/65 - Tana French - Into The Woods (Dublin Murder Squad 1) (3/10)
9/65 - Larry McMurty - Lonesome Dove (4/10)
10/65 - Denise Mina - The Dead Hour (Paddy Meehan 2)
11/65 - Ian Rankin - The Flood
12/65 - Denise Mina - Slip of the Knife (Paddy Meehan 3)
13/65 - Neil Gaiman - Trigger Warning: Short Fictions and Disturbances
14/65 - Bill Beverly - Dodgers
15/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Face of Trespass
16/65 - John Irving - The World According to Garp (5/10)
17/65 - Val McDermid - Out of Bounds
18/65 - Stuart Maconie - Hope and Glory: A People's History of Modern Britain
19/65 - Margaret Atwood - Oryx and Crake
20/65 - Kate Atkinson - Emotionally Weird
21/65 - Roald Dahl - Madness
*
22/65 - Tana French - The Likeness (Dublin Murder Squad 2) (6/10)*


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 24, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> 22/50 georges simenon, the dancer at the gai-moulin (london: penguin, 2014)


23/50 georges simenon, madame maigret's friend (london: penguin, 2016)


----------



## inva (Apr 24, 2017)

1/60 The First Civil Right: How Liberals Built Prison America by Naomi Murakawa
2/60 The March on Washington: Jobs, Freedom, and the Forgotten History of Civil Rights by William P. Jones
3/60 The Lost Promise of Civil Rights by Risa L. Goluboff
4/60 Helen Macfarlane: Red Republican: Essays, articles and her translation of the Communist Manifesto edited by David Black
5/60 All-American Anarchist: Joseph A. Labadie and the Labor Movement by Carlotta R. Anderson
6/60 Behind the Crisis: Marx's Dialectics of Value and Knowledge by Guglielmo Carchedi
7/60 The Long Drop by Denise Mina
8/60 From Power to Prejudice: The Rise of Racial Individualism in Midcentury America by Leah N. Gordon
9/60 Lucy Parsons: An American Revolutionary by Carolyn Ashbaugh
*10/60 Economics, Politics and the Age of Inflation by Paul Mattick*


----------



## kropotkin (Apr 24, 2017)

Is that Mattick worth it inva?


----------



## inva (Apr 24, 2017)

kropotkin said:


> Is that Mattick worth it inva?


yeah I really rate what I've read of his. it doesn't add a whole lot to what I got from his Marx and Keynes book I read last year, but it's a very well and clearly written series of pieces mainly about the crisis of social democracy/keynesianism. and still highly relevant to today


----------



## kropotkin (Apr 24, 2017)

Thanks inva.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Apr 25, 2017)

1/50 Vladimir Nabokov - Speak, Memory
2/50 Larry McMurtry - Lonesome Dove
3/50 Steve Reicher - Mad Mobs and Englishmen?: Myths and realities of the 2011 riots
4/50 Stuart Jeffries - Grand Hotel Abyss
5/50 Sean Birchall - Beating the Fascists: The Untold Story of Anti-fascist Action
6/50 Alasdair Gray - Lanark
7/50 Shirley Jackson - The Haunting of Hill House
8/50 Jon Ronson - So You've Been Publicly Shamed
9/50 Justin McGruick - Radical Cities
10/50 Mark Fisher - Capitalist Realism
11/50 Hannah Arendt - Eichmann in Jerusalem
12/50 Martin Ford - Rise of the Robots 
13/50 John Steinbeck - Cannery Row
14/50 Franz Kafka - The Trial (re-read)
15/50 Robert Baxell - Unlikely Warriors: The British in the Spanish Civil War and the Struggle Against Fascism
16/50 John Berger - Ways of Seeing
17/50 Bill Beverly - Dodgers 
18/50 Susan Sontag - On Photography
19/50 James Baldwin - Another Country
20/50 Raymond Chandler - The Long Goodbye 
21/50 Raymond Carver - What We Talk About When We Talk About Love 
22/50 Gunter Grass- The Tin Drum 
23/50 Cormac McCarthy - Child of God
24/50 Nathan Hill - The Nix
25/50 Jeffrey Eugenides - Middlesex 
*26/50 Ursula K. Le Guin - The Dispossessed 

*


----------



## PursuedByBears (Apr 25, 2017)

1/25 Ken Follett - World Without End
2/25 Frances Hardinge - Fly By Night
3/25 Larry McMurtry - Lonesome Dove
4/25 Roald Dahl - Madness (short stories)
5/25 Raymond Chandler - The Big Sleep
6/25 David Rodigan - My Life in Reggae
7/25 Alan Garner - The Owl Service
8/25 William Goldman - The Princess Bride
9/25 George Orwell - Burmese Days
10/25 John Steinbeck - Cannery Row
11/25 Bill Beverly - Dodgers

12/25 Brian Jacques - Redwall


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 25, 2017)

25. Maoism and the Chinese Revolution: A Critical Introduction - Elliot Liu


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 25, 2017)

Beats & Pieces said:


> 25. Maoism and the Chinese Revolution: A Critical Introduction - Elliot Liu


I think you should read something like The Da Vinci Code next


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 25, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> I think you should read something like The Da Vinci Code next



I've read that, and it was terrible. Eco offered the best comment on Dan Brown, about which it would be impossible to disagree.

Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 25, 2017)

Beats & Pieces said:


> I've read that, and it was terrible. Eco offered the best comment on Dan Brown, about which it would be impossible to disagree.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion.


ok then, maybe Game Of Thrones, something light?


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 25, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> ok then, maybe Game Of Thrones, something light?



I've not watched the series, but have heard people speak highly of it and of the books upon which they are based. I don't know enough about the genre to know if this is true, I've read Tolkein (and hated it, but would give it a go. Are the books up to much?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 25, 2017)

Beats & Pieces said:


> I've not watched the series, but have heard people speak highly of it and of the books upon which they are based. I don't know enough about the genre to know if this is true, I've read Tolkein (and hated it, but would give it a go. Are the books up to much?


They have many faults, but they are pure entertainment. The reason i posted was that you never seem to read anything for entertainment, which i find curious. I always had to have something on the go, even when i was studying.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Apr 25, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> They have many faults, but they are pure entertainment. The reason i posted was that you never seem to read anything for entertainment, which i find curious. I always had to have something on the go, even when i was studying.



^This.  I have to have a little mind candy now and then to balance things out a little.

If you want some seriously mindless, but entertaining shite, try this:







Think:  Tank Girl runs a brothel in outer space.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 26, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> They have many faults, but they are pure entertainment. The reason i posted was that you never seem to read anything for entertainment, which i find curious. I always had to have something on the go, even when i was studying.



The stuff I read I enjoy hugely. I'm one of those readers for whom each new book is often suggested by the last - so the book on Maoism was the result of a few paragraphs on Foucault regarding his involvement with the _Groupe d'Information sur les Prisons_. I did post up a request asking for recommendations, as I thought there would be some posters able to offer suggestions. Sadly, none were forthcoming. 

I'm a typical working class autodidact.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 26, 2017)

1/75 Sanctuary : After it Happened Book 5 -  Devon C Ford
2/75 1916 : The Morning After - Tim Pat Coogan
3/75 Last Stand at Saber River - Elmore Leonard
4/75 After : The Shock - Scott Nicholson
5/75 After : The Echo - Scott Nicholson
6/75 After : Milepost 291 - Scott Nicholson
7/75 After : Whiteout - Scott Nicholson
8/75 After : Red Scare - Scott Nicholson
9/75 Surviving The Evacuation : Ireland - Book 9 -Frank Tayell
10/75 Crisis - Frank Gardner
11/75 Outcast London : A Study in the Relationship Between Classes in Victorian Society - Gareth Stedman Jones
12/75 After : Dying Light - Scott Nicholson
13/75 The Ruins - T W Piperbrook
14/75 Confederates - Thomas Keneally
15/75 Black Water Lilies - Michel Bussi
16/75 The Revenge of History - Seumas Milne

**********
17/75 The Great War : The American Front - Harry Turtledove.


----------



## BoatieBird (Apr 26, 2017)

1/65 - Laurie Lee - Village Christmas and Other Notes on the English Year
2/65 - John Irving - A Prayer for Owen Meany (1/10*)
3/65 - Ben Aaronovitch - Moon Over Soho
4/65 - William Boyd - Any Human Heart (2/10)
5/65 - Douglas Adams - Dirk Gently's Holistic Detective Agency
6/65 - John Steinbeck - Tortilla Flat
7/65 - Andrew Michael Hurley - The Loney
8/65 - Tana French - Into The Woods (Dublin Murder Squad 1) (3/10)
9/65 - Larry McMurty - Lonesome Dove (4/10)
10/65 - Denise Mina - The Dead Hour (Paddy Meehan 2)
11/65 - Ian Rankin - The Flood
12/65 - Denise Mina - Slip of the Knife (Paddy Meehan 3)
13/65 - Neil Gaiman - Trigger Warning: Short Fictions and Disturbances
14/65 - Bill Beverly - Dodgers
15/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Face of Trespass
16/65 - John Irving - The World According to Garp (5/10)
17/65 - Val McDermid - Out of Bounds
18/65 - Stuart Maconie - Hope and Glory: A People's History of Modern Britain
19/65 - Margaret Atwood - Oryx and Crake
20/65 - Kate Atkinson - Emotionally Weird
21/65 - Roald Dahl - Madness
22/65 - Tana French - The Likeness (Dublin Murder Squad 2) (6/10)
*
23/65 - Daniel Woodrell - The Maid's Version*


----------



## inva (Apr 26, 2017)

1/60 The First Civil Right: How Liberals Built Prison America by Naomi Murakawa
2/60 The March on Washington: Jobs, Freedom, and the Forgotten History of Civil Rights by William P. Jones
3/60 The Lost Promise of Civil Rights by Risa L. Goluboff
4/60 Helen Macfarlane: Red Republican: Essays, articles and her translation of the Communist Manifesto edited by David Black
5/60 All-American Anarchist: Joseph A. Labadie and the Labor Movement by Carlotta R. Anderson
6/60 Behind the Crisis: Marx's Dialectics of Value and Knowledge by Guglielmo Carchedi
7/60 The Long Drop by Denise Mina
8/60 From Power to Prejudice: The Rise of Racial Individualism in Midcentury America by Leah N. Gordon
9/60 Lucy Parsons: An American Revolutionary by Carolyn Ashbaugh
10/60 Beyond Capital: Marx's Political Economy of the Working Class by Michael A. Lebowitz
11/60 Economics, Politics and the Age of Inflation by Paul Mattick
*12/60 Maigret at Picratt's by Georges Simenon*


----------



## Plumdaff (Apr 26, 2017)

> 1/25 Junk by Melvin Burgess
> 2/25 The Paying Guests by Sarah Waters
> 3/25 The White Album by Joan Didion
> 4/25 Short Cuts by Raymond Carver
> ...



*9/25 Dodgers by Bill Beverly - *thoroughly enjoyed the thread book of the year.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 28, 2017)

1/75 Sanctuary : After it Happened Book 5 -  Devon C Ford
2/75 1916 : The Morning After - Tim Pat Coogan
3/75 Last Stand at Saber River - Elmore Leonard
4/75 After : The Shock - Scott Nicholson
5/75 After : The Echo - Scott Nicholson
6/75 After : Milepost 291 - Scott Nicholson
7/75 After : Whiteout - Scott Nicholson
8/75 After : Red Scare - Scott Nicholson
9/75 Surviving The Evacuation : Ireland - Book 9 -Frank Tayell
10/75 Crisis - Frank Gardner
11/75 Outcast London : A Study in the Relationship Between Classes in Victorian Society - Gareth Stedman Jones
12/75 After : Dying Light - Scott Nicholson
13/75 The Ruins - T W Piperbrook
14/75 Confederates - Thomas Keneally
15/75 Black Water Lilies - Michel Bussi
16/75 The Revenge of History - Seumas Milne
17/75 The Great War : The American Front - Harry Turtledove.

*********
18/75 The Wrong Side of Goodbye - Michael Connelly


----------



## D'wards (Apr 30, 2017)

1/26 - Blood Meridian - Cormac McCarthy (reread)
2/26 - Dead Funny: Horror Stories by Comedians - Edited by Robin Ince and Johnny Mains
3/26 - Frank Skinner on the Road by Frank Skinner
4/26 - Karlology by Karl Pilkington
5/26 - Wolf Hall by Hilary Mantel
6/26 - Pennine Walkies by Mark Wallington
7/26 - The Secret Diary of Adrian Mole age 13 3/4 by Sue Townsend (reread)
8/26 - All the Pretty Horses by Cormac McCarthy
9/26 - 2001 A Space Odyssey by Arthur C. Clarke (reread)
10/26 - Born to Run by Bruce Springsteen
11/26 - The Girl on the Train by Paula Hawkins
12/26 - Dead Funny Encore: More Horror Stories by Comedians - Edited by Robin Ince and Johnny Mains
13/26 - The Growing Pains of Adrian Mole by Sue Townsend (reread)
14/26 - IT by Stephen King
15/26 - What Planet Am I On? by Shaun Ryder


----------



## kropotkin (Apr 30, 2017)

1. Tom Rob Smith - child 44
2. Louisa Lim - People's Republic of Amnesia: Tiananmen Revisited
3. Robin Yassin-Kassab, Leila Al-Shami -  Burning Country: Syrians in revolution and war
4. Daniel Kahneman -  Thinking, Fast and Slow
5. John Courtenay Grinwood - Arabesk 
6. Harsha walia - undoing border imperialism 
7. Howard zinn -  a people's history of the united states 
8. Simon Mawer -  the glass room
9. Taking Sides: Revolutionary Solidarity and the Poverty of Liberalism - Cindy Milstein (Editor)
10. Platform Capitalism - Nick Srnicek 
11. The Meaning of Race - kenan malik 
12. The name of the wind- Patrick Rothfuss 
13. Folding Beijing - Hao Jingfang
14. Stories of your life  and others- Ted Chiang 
15. House of God - Samuel Shem
16. The Sellout - Paul Beatty 
17. Capitalist Realism - Mark Fisher 
18. The Clockwork rocket- greg egan
19. Southern Insurgency: The Coming of the Global Working Class - Immanuel Ness
20. The power- naomi alderman 
21. Stalin: court of the red tsar - Simon sebag-montefiori 
* 22. The Wise Man's Fear - Patrick Rothfuss* 
23. Violent Borders - refugees and the right to move - Reece Jones
* 24. Cultural Studies: A Theoretical History - Stuart Hall
25. Dodgers by Bill Beverly*



Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## colbhoy (May 1, 2017)

1/19 - D-Day:The Battle for Normandy by Antony Beevor
2/19 - The Life and Times of the Thunderbolt Kid by Bill Bryson
*3/19 - Stan Musial: An American Life by George Vecsey*


----------



## marty21 (May 1, 2017)

1/75 Sanctuary : After it Happened Book 5 -  Devon C Ford
2/75 1916 : The Morning After - Tim Pat Coogan
3/75 Last Stand at Saber River - Elmore Leonard
4/75 After : The Shock - Scott Nicholson
5/75 After : The Echo - Scott Nicholson
6/75 After : Milepost 291 - Scott Nicholson
7/75 After : Whiteout - Scott Nicholson
8/75 After : Red Scare - Scott Nicholson
9/75 Surviving The Evacuation : Ireland - Book 9 -Frank Tayell
10/75 Crisis - Frank Gardner
11/75 Outcast London : A Study in the Relationship Between Classes in Victorian Society - Gareth Stedman Jones
12/75 After : Dying Light - Scott Nicholson
13/75 The Ruins - T W Piperbrook
14/75 Confederates - Thomas Keneally
15/75 Black Water Lilies - Michel Bussi
16/75 The Revenge of History - Seumas Milne
17/75 The Great War : The American Front - Harry Turtledove.
18/75 The Wrong Side of Goodbye - Michael Connelly

************
19/75 Surviving The Evacuation : The Last Candidate - Book 10 . Frank Tayell


----------



## marty21 (May 1, 2017)

1/75 Sanctuary : After it Happened Book 5 -  Devon C Ford
2/75 1916 : The Morning After - Tim Pat Coogan
3/75 Last Stand at Saber River - Elmore Leonard
4/75 After : The Shock - Scott Nicholson
5/75 After : The Echo - Scott Nicholson
6/75 After : Milepost 291 - Scott Nicholson
7/75 After : Whiteout - Scott Nicholson
8/75 After : Red Scare - Scott Nicholson
9/75 Surviving The Evacuation : Ireland - Book 9 -Frank Tayell
10/75 Crisis - Frank Gardner
11/75 Outcast London : A Study in the Relationship Between Classes in Victorian Society - Gareth Stedman Jones
12/75 After : Dying Light - Scott Nicholson
13/75 The Ruins - T W Piperbrook
14/75 Confederates - Thomas Keneally
15/75 Black Water Lilies - Michel Bussi
16/75 The Revenge of History - Seumas Milne
17/75 The Great War : The American Front - Harry Turtledove.
18/75 The Wrong Side of Goodbye - Michael Connelly
19/75 Surviving The Evacuation : The Last Candidate - Book 10 . Frank Tayell

*********
20/75 The Gunslinger : The Dark Tower - Stephen King.


----------



## nogojones (May 1, 2017)

BoatieBird said:


> *
> 23/65 - Daniel Woodrell - The Maid's Version*



Any good? I've just read The Ones That Do and really enjoyed it


----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 2, 2017)

26. Islamophoba: Making Muslims the Enemy - Peter Gottschalk & Gabriel Greenberg


----------



## BoatieBird (May 2, 2017)

nogojones said:


> Any good? I've just read The Ones That Do and really enjoyed it



Yes, really enjoyed this.
Beautiful use of language, excellent characters.
I've read A Winter's Bone by him and that was also a right good read.


----------



## braindancer (May 2, 2017)

1/20 - The Secret History - Donna Tartt
2/20 - The Grifters - Jim Thompson
3/20 - His Bloody Project - Graeme Macrae Burnet
4/20 - The Sellout - Paul Beatty
5/20 - The North Water - Ian McGuire
6/20 - The Little Friend - Donna Tartt


----------



## inva (May 2, 2017)

1/60 The First Civil Right: How Liberals Built Prison America by Naomi Murakawa
2/60 The March on Washington: Jobs, Freedom, and the Forgotten History of Civil Rights by William P. Jones
3/60 The Lost Promise of Civil Rights by Risa L. Goluboff
4/60 Helen Macfarlane: Red Republican: Essays, articles and her translation of the Communist Manifesto edited by David Black
5/60 All-American Anarchist: Joseph A. Labadie and the Labor Movement by Carlotta R. Anderson
6/60 Behind the Crisis: Marx's Dialectics of Value and Knowledge by Guglielmo Carchedi
7/60 The Long Drop by Denise Mina
8/60 From Power to Prejudice: The Rise of Racial Individualism in Midcentury America by Leah N. Gordon
9/60 Lucy Parsons: An American Revolutionary by Carolyn Ashbaugh
10/60 Beyond Capital: Marx's Political Economy of the Working Class by Michael A. Lebowitz
11/60 Economics, Politics and the Age of Inflation by Paul Mattick
12/60 Maigret at Picratt's by Georges Simenon
*13/60 Spring Sleepers by Kyoko Yoshida
14/60 Caliban and the Witch: Women, the Body and Primitive Accumulation by Silvia Federici*


----------



## BoatieBird (May 2, 2017)

1/65 - Laurie Lee - Village Christmas and Other Notes on the English Year
2/65 - John Irving - A Prayer for Owen Meany (1/10*)
3/65 - Ben Aaronovitch - Moon Over Soho
4/65 - William Boyd - Any Human Heart (2/10)
5/65 - Douglas Adams - Dirk Gently's Holistic Detective Agency
6/65 - John Steinbeck - Tortilla Flat
7/65 - Andrew Michael Hurley - The Loney
8/65 - Tana French - Into The Woods (Dublin Murder Squad 1) (3/10)
9/65 - Larry McMurty - Lonesome Dove (4/10)
10/65 - Denise Mina - The Dead Hour (Paddy Meehan 2)
11/65 - Ian Rankin - The Flood
12/65 - Denise Mina - Slip of the Knife (Paddy Meehan 3)
13/65 - Neil Gaiman - Trigger Warning: Short Fictions and Disturbances
14/65 - Bill Beverly - Dodgers
15/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Face of Trespass
16/65 - John Irving - The World According to Garp (5/10)
17/65 - Val McDermid - Out of Bounds
18/65 - Stuart Maconie - Hope and Glory: A People's History of Modern Britain
19/65 - Margaret Atwood - Oryx and Crake
20/65 - Kate Atkinson - Emotionally Weird
21/65 - Roald Dahl - Madness
22/65 - Tana French - The Likeness (Dublin Murder Squad 2) (6/10)
23/65 - Daniel Woodrell - The Maid's Version
*
24/65 - Laline Paull - The Bees*


----------



## Smokeandsteam (May 3, 2017)

1/25: Noam Chomsky - On Anarchism
2/25: Geoffrey Beattie - The Corner Boys
3/25: David Harvey - Rebel Cities
4/25: Lisa McKenzie - Getting by
5/25: David Harvey - A brief history of neoliberalism
6/25 Johnny Marr - Set the boy free
7/25 David Keenan - This is memorial device
8/25 Michael Grenfell - Pierre Bourideu: Key Concepts
9/25 Winlow/Hall/Treadwell - The rise of the right
10/25 Anthony Cartwright - Iron Towns
11/25 Jones/Lukes/Wodke - Triptych: Three Studies of Manic Street Preachers The Holy Bible 
12/25 David Harvey - The Condition of Postmodernity


----------



## inva (May 3, 2017)

1/60 The First Civil Right: How Liberals Built Prison America by Naomi Murakawa
2/60 The March on Washington: Jobs, Freedom, and the Forgotten History of Civil Rights by William P. Jones
3/60 The Lost Promise of Civil Rights by Risa L. Goluboff
4/60 Helen Macfarlane: Red Republican: Essays, articles and her translation of the Communist Manifesto edited by David Black
5/60 All-American Anarchist: Joseph A. Labadie and the Labor Movement by Carlotta R. Anderson
6/60 Behind the Crisis: Marx's Dialectics of Value and Knowledge by Guglielmo Carchedi
7/60 The Long Drop by Denise Mina
8/60 From Power to Prejudice: The Rise of Racial Individualism in Midcentury America by Leah N. Gordon
9/60 Lucy Parsons: An American Revolutionary by Carolyn Ashbaugh
10/60 Beyond Capital: Marx's Political Economy of the Working Class by Michael A. Lebowitz
11/60 Economics, Politics and the Age of Inflation by Paul Mattick
12/60 Maigret at Picratt's by Georges Simenon
13/60 Spring Sleepers by Kyoko Yoshida
14/60 Caliban and the Witch: Women, the Body and Primitive Accumulation by Silvia Federici
*15/60 Blood of the Dawn by Claudia Salazar Jiménez*


----------



## May Kasahara (May 3, 2017)

1/49 - Dave Eggers - The Circle
2/49 - John Masefield - The Box of Delights
3/49 - Jenny Nimmo - The Rinaldi Ring
4/49 - Sarah Helm - If This Is A Woman
5/49 - Art Spiegelman - Maus
6/49 - Will Ferguson - 419
7/49 - Bram Stoker - Dracula
8/49 - Paul Cornell - Witches of Lychford
9/49 - John Connolly - Night Music
10/49 - Kristin Cashore - Graceling
11/49 - Deborah Levy - Swimming Home

12/49 - Sue Lloyd-Roberts - The War on Women. Depressing and infuriating - I'm not sorry I read it, but it didn't make me feel good 

Manter I noticed you were reading Mark Lawrence. I read, loved and was incensed by his Broken Empire trilogy (set in same world) - first one was great, rip-roaring antihero fun; second book was really quite brilliant; third squandered all his excellent characterisation and bleak, lyrical writing on some cheap shit plot with more holes than a fishnet stocking. Would still recommend tho, esp book 2.


----------



## Manter (May 3, 2017)

May Kasahara said:


> 1/49 - Dave Eggers - The Circle
> 2/49 - John Masefield - The Box of Delights
> 3/49 - Jenny Nimmo - The Rinaldi Ring
> 4/49 - Sarah Helm - If This Is A Woman
> ...


Completely agree with you. Red queen's war series also good, slightly less bleak but satisfying anti hero. And just read first one of new series, Red sister. Really want to read the next one but he hasn't written it yet! Unusually, the remote and martial nunnery it's set in is actually quite a nice place. Relatively ....


----------



## marty21 (May 5, 2017)

1/75 Sanctuary : After it Happened Book 5 -  Devon C Ford
2/75 1916 : The Morning After - Tim Pat Coogan
3/75 Last Stand at Saber River - Elmore Leonard
4/75 After : The Shock - Scott Nicholson
5/75 After : The Echo - Scott Nicholson
6/75 After : Milepost 291 - Scott Nicholson
7/75 After : Whiteout - Scott Nicholson
8/75 After : Red Scare - Scott Nicholson
9/75 Surviving The Evacuation : Ireland - Book 9 -Frank Tayell
10/75 Crisis - Frank Gardner
11/75 Outcast London : A Study in the Relationship Between Classes in Victorian Society - Gareth Stedman Jones
12/75 After : Dying Light - Scott Nicholson
13/75 The Ruins - T W Piperbrook
14/75 Confederates - Thomas Keneally
15/75 Black Water Lilies - Michel Bussi
16/75 The Revenge of History - Seumas Milne
17/75 The Great War : The American Front - Harry Turtledove.
18/75 The Wrong Side of Goodbye - Michael Connelly
19/75 Surviving The Evacuation : The Last Candidate - Book 10 . Frank Tayell
20/75 The Gunslinger : The Dark Tower - Stephen King.

**************
21/75 Out of Bounds - Val McDermid


----------



## nogojones (May 5, 2017)

1/35 Jim Thompson - Savage Night
2/35 Phil Edwards - More Work! Less Pay! Rebellion And Repression in Italy, 1972-77
3/35 Martin Ford - Rise of the Robots: Technology and the Threat of a Jobleess Future
4/35 Franya J. Berkman - Monument Eternal: The Music of Alice Coltrane
5/35 Anthony Burgess - The Wanting Seed
6/35 Theresa Urbainczyk - Slave Revolts in Antiquity
7/35 Iain M. Banks - Matter
8/35 Marvin E. Gettleman - Vietnam History, Documents and Opinions on a Major World Crisis
9/35 Ursula LeGuin - The Dispossessed
10/35 Studs Terkel - American Dreams Lost & Found
11/35 Mikhail Bulgakov - Heart Of A Dog
12/35 John Edwards - The Spanish Inquisition
13/35 Kevin Doogan - New Capitalism? The Transformation of Work
14/35 Bill Beverly - Dodgers 
15/35 Vilem Flusser - The History of the Devil

*16/35 Daniel Woodrell - The Ones You Do
17/38 Herbert Marshall - Mayakovsky and His Poetry
18/35 Iain M. Banks - The Hydrogen Sonata*


----------



## kropotkin (May 6, 2017)

1. Tom Rob Smith - child 44
2. Louisa Lim - People's Republic of Amnesia: Tiananmen Revisited
3. Robin Yassin-Kassab, Leila Al-Shami -  Burning Country: Syrians in revolution and war
4. Daniel Kahneman -  Thinking, Fast and Slow
5. John Courtenay Grinwood - Arabesk 
6. Harsha walia - undoing border imperialism 
7. Howard zinn -  a people's history of the united states 
8. Simon Mawer -  the glass room
9. Taking Sides: Revolutionary Solidarity and the Poverty of Liberalism - Cindy Milstein (Editor)
10. Platform Capitalism - Nick Srnicek 
11. The Meaning of Race - kenan malik 
12. The name of the wind- Patrick Rothfuss 
13. Folding Beijing - Hao Jingfang
14. Stories of your life  and others- Ted Chiang 
15. House of God - Samuel Shem
16. The Sellout - Paul Beatty 
17. Capitalist Realism - Mark Fisher 
18. The Clockwork rocket- greg egan
19. Southern Insurgency: The Coming of the Global Working Class - Immanuel Ness
20. The power- naomi alderman 
21. Stalin: court of the red tsar - Simon sebag-montefiori 
* 22. The Wise Man's Fear - Patrick Rothfuss* 
23. Violent Borders - refugees and the right to move - Reece Jones
* 24. Cultural Studies: A Theoretical History - Stuart Hall*
25. Dodgers by Bill Beverly
* 26. A gentleman in Moscow - Amor Towles
27/45. The stranger - Albert Camus*





Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Me76 (May 6, 2017)

1/50 Teenage Revolution, Alan Davies
2/50 The Third Woman, Jonathan Freedland
3/50 The Art of Peeling an Orange, Victoria Avilan
4/50 Courting Trouble, Lisa M Hawkins
5/50 Dr Vigilante, Alberto Hazan
6/50 the Husband's Secret, Liane Moriarty
7/50 Sleep Tight, Rachel Abbot
8/50 A Dark Adapted Eye, Barbara Vine
9/50 Patchwork Man, DB Martin
10/50 Gone Bad, JB Turner
11/50 The Devil Wears Prada, Lauren Weisberger
12/50 The Cry, Helen Fitzgerald
13/50 While My Eyes Were Closed, Linda Green
14/50 Total Victim Theory, Ian Ballard
15/50 Alternate Lifestyles, Lisa M Hawkins
16/50 Dodgers, Bill Beverly
17/50 Tess of the D'urbervilles, Thomas Hardy - my first classic of the year after wasting a month on Don Quixote and bailing.  I loved the language and the depiction of agricultural England, but got increasingly cross about the story, and the fact that poor Tess was a victim of men bring arseholes throughout. 

I feel like I'm quite behind on getting to my target.  Will be reading a load of suite for a bit to help.


----------



## May Kasahara (May 9, 2017)

1/49 - Dave Eggers - The Circle
2/49 - John Masefield - The Box of Delights
3/49 - Jenny Nimmo - The Rinaldi Ring
4/49 - Sarah Helm - If This Is A Woman
5/49 - Art Spiegelman - Maus
6/49 - Will Ferguson - 419
7/49 - Bram Stoker - Dracula
8/49 - Paul Cornell - Witches of Lychford
9/49 - John Connolly - Night Music
10/49 - Kristin Cashore - Graceling
11/49 - Deborah Levy - Swimming Home
12/49 - Sue Lloyd-Roberts - The War on Women

13/49 - Belinda Bauer - The Shut Eye


----------



## butchersapron (May 9, 2017)

First block  -sorry for no caps/odd caps, used voice recog on phone, not typing all that out.:

1 against democracy and equality: the European new right - Tomislav Sunic
2 new culture new right: anti liberalism in postmodern Europe - Michael O' Meara
3 cultural Marxism in post-war Great Britain - Stuart Dworkin
4 cultural studies: a theoretical history - Stuart Hall
5 Spartacus: symbology of revolt - Furio Jesi
6 a crooked line: from cultural history to the history of society - Geoff Eley
7 integral Europe: fast capitalism multiculturalism neofascism - Douglas R. Holmes
8 pipeline - Negri
9 leaping forward: Mario tronti and the history of political workerism -  Michele Filippini, Emilio Macchia
10 the crisis of theory: ep Thompson and the new left and post-war British politics - Scott Hamilton
11 the first new left - Michael Kenny
12 Everything Must Go: the abolition of value - Bruno Astarian and Gilles Dauve
13 from left communism to postmodernism -  Chamsy El-Ojeili
14 socialisme ou barbarie anthology - Castoriadis, Mothe, Lefort etc
15 the end of capitalism - Streeck
16 against the nation: anti national politics in Germany - Robert Ogman
17 the Politics of the right ed by Leo Panitch and Gregory Albo
18 Germany's new conservatism - Klemens Von Klemperer
19 trouble on the far right: contemporary right wing strategies and practices in Europe - ed by by Maik Fielitz, Laura Lotte Laloire
20 fascism's return: scandal revision and ideology since the 1980s - Richard Goslan
21 heidegger history and the Holocaust - Mahon O' Brien
22 heidegger and the myth of a world Jewish conspiracy - Peter Trawny
23 fascists and Conservatives - Martin Blinkhorn
24 against the fascist creep - Alexander Reid Ross
25 ep Thompson: objections and oppositions - Bryan Palmer
26 who says the Holocaust never happened and why do they say it -  Michael Shermer and Alex Grobman
27 to the customer: insurrection and double speak - anon
28 on Hitler: the poetics of national socialism -  Albrecht Koschorke
29 the Triumph of the Moon history of modern pagan witchcraft - Roland Hutton
30 people's history and socialist Theory - Ed by Samuel Raphael
31  Assassins of Memory: essays on the denial of the holocaust  - Pierre Vidal-Naquet (re-read)
32 It's Crazy How Many Things Don't Exist: Selected Writings of Jean-Pierre Voyer
33 - Gods of the Blood: The Pagan Revival and White Separatism - Mattias Gardell

I feel a bit of cheat as 3 of those are pocket books i.e small 150 page jobs, but i haven't included journals like NLR which are book size, so it evens out.


----------



## imposs1904 (May 9, 2017)

Christ, I've only read one book this year  . . . and that was a novella.


----------



## butchersapron (May 9, 2017)

imposs1904 said:


> Christ, I've only read one book this year  . . . and that was a novella.


You must be having a crack at the new Harry Cleaver at least?


----------



## imposs1904 (May 9, 2017)

butchersapron said:


> You must be having a crack at the new Harry Cleaver at least?


 
Nope. Waiting for the Netflix Originals adaptation.


----------



## colbhoy (May 9, 2017)

1/19 - D-Day:The Battle for Normandy by Antony Beevor
2/19 - The Life and Times of the Thunderbolt Kid by Bill Bryson
3/19 - Stan Musial: An American Life by George Vecsey
*4/19 - Aunts Aren't Gentlemen by P G Wodehouse*


----------



## Pickman's model (May 9, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> 23/50 georges simenon, madame maigret's friend (london: penguin, 2016)


24/50 caitlín r kiernan, threshold (new york: roc, 2007)


----------



## stockwelljonny (May 9, 2017)

1/20 Claudius the God - Robert Graves
2/20 - Thus Bad Begins - Javier Marias
3/20 - Slow Burn City - Rowan Moore
4/20 - Corvids, A life with Birds - Esther Moore
5/20 - Adventures of Augie March - Saul Bellow


----------



## marty21 (May 9, 2017)

1/75 Sanctuary : After it Happened Book 5 -  Devon C Ford
2/75 1916 : The Morning After - Tim Pat Coogan
3/75 Last Stand at Saber River - Elmore Leonard
4/75 After : The Shock - Scott Nicholson
5/75 After : The Echo - Scott Nicholson
6/75 After : Milepost 291 - Scott Nicholson
7/75 After : Whiteout - Scott Nicholson
8/75 After : Red Scare - Scott Nicholson
9/75 Surviving The Evacuation : Ireland - Book 9 -Frank Tayell
10/75 Crisis - Frank Gardner
11/75 Outcast London : A Study in the Relationship Between Classes in Victorian Society - Gareth Stedman Jones
12/75 After : Dying Light - Scott Nicholson
13/75 The Ruins - T W Piperbrook
14/75 Confederates - Thomas Keneally
15/75 Black Water Lilies - Michel Bussi
16/75 The Revenge of History - Seumas Milne
17/75 The Great War : The American Front - Harry Turtledove.
18/75 The Wrong Side of Goodbye - Michael Connelly
19/75 Surviving The Evacuation : The Last Candidate - Book 10 . Frank Tayell
20/75 The Gunslinger : The Dark Tower - Stephen King.
21/75 Out of Bounds - Val McDermid

*********
22/75 Hurst - Robin Crumby


----------



## inva (May 10, 2017)

1/60 The First Civil Right: How Liberals Built Prison America by Naomi Murakawa
2/60 The March on Washington: Jobs, Freedom, and the Forgotten History of Civil Rights by William P. Jones
3/60 The Lost Promise of Civil Rights by Risa L. Goluboff
4/60 Helen Macfarlane: Red Republican: Essays, articles and her translation of the Communist Manifesto edited by David Black
5/60 All-American Anarchist: Joseph A. Labadie and the Labor Movement by Carlotta R. Anderson
6/60 Behind the Crisis: Marx's Dialectics of Value and Knowledge by Guglielmo Carchedi
7/60 The Long Drop by Denise Mina
8/60 From Power to Prejudice: The Rise of Racial Individualism in Midcentury America by Leah N. Gordon
9/60 Lucy Parsons: An American Revolutionary by Carolyn Ashbaugh
10/60 Beyond Capital: Marx's Political Economy of the Working Class by Michael A. Lebowitz
11/60 Economics, Politics and the Age of Inflation by Paul Mattick
12/60 Maigret at Picratt's by Georges Simenon
13/60 Spring Sleepers by Kyoko Yoshida
14/60 Caliban and the Witch: Women, the Body and Primitive Accumulation by Silvia Federici
15/60 Blood of the Dawn by Claudia Salazar Jiménez
*16/60 Testosterone Rex: Unmaking the Myths of Our Gendered Minds by Cordelia Fine
17/60 Mikumari by Misumi Kubo*


----------



## Biddlybee (May 10, 2017)

1/10 - Chocky - John Wyndham
2/10 - Expecting - Chitra Ramaswamy
3/10 - The Spinning Heart - Donal Ryan
4/10 - The Magic Toyshop - Angela Carter
*5/10 - Milk and Honey - Rupi Kaur*


----------



## braindancer (May 11, 2017)

1/20 - The Secret History - Donna Tartt
2/20 - The Grifters - Jim Thompson
3/20 - His Bloody Project - Graeme Macrae Burnet
4/20 - The Sellout - Paul Beatty
5/20 - The North Water - Ian McGuire
6/20 - The Little Friend - Donna Tartt
7/20 - Black Water Lillies - Michel Bussi


----------



## ringo (May 11, 2017)

1/45 And The Ass Saw The Angel - Nick Cave
2/45 Rant - Chuck Palahniuk
3/45 Thank You, Jeeves - PG Wodehouse
4/45 Disgrace - J.M. Coetzee
5/45 Dodgers - Bill Beverly
6/45 Fup - Jim Dodge
7/45 Dirty Havana Trilogy - Pedro Juan Gutierrez
8/45 Silk - Alessandro Baricco
9/45 Breakfast Of Champions - Kurt Vonnegut
10/45 The Sun Also Rises - Ernest Hemingway
11/45 Rodigan: My Life In Reggae - David Rodigan
12/45 Empire Of The Sun - JG Ballard
13/45 Post Office - Charles Bukowski
14/45 Chronicle Of A Death Foretold - Gabriel Garcia Marquez
15/45 The Saga Of Erik The Viking - Terry Jones
16/45 The End Of The Affair - Graham Greene
17/45 The Little Friend - Donna Tartt


----------



## polly (May 11, 2017)

1/29 Garth Risk Hallberg, City on Fire

2/29 Raymond Chandler, The High Window

3/29 Nathan Englander, The Ministry of Special Cases

4/29 Dennis Covington, Salvation on Snake Mountain: Snake Handling and Redemption in Southern Appalachia

5/29 Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie, Americanah

6/29 Octavia E Butler, Kindred

7/29 Ta-Nehisi Coates, Between the World and Me

8/29 Bill Beverly, Dodgers

9/29 Xiaolu Guo, Once upon a time in the East

10/29 Paula Lichtarwicz, The First Book of Calamity Leek

*11/29 Rick Bass, For a Little While
*
One for the Southern Gothic fans. These are short stories. They're just extraordinary and stunning - I've sobbed over these, even bits that weren't sad! Beautiful writing and  perfect observations.


----------



## gawkrodger (May 11, 2017)

1 - Kilcullen - Out of the Mountains
2 - McAlevey - Raising Expectations (and Raising Hell) - re-read
3 - Srnicek - Platform Capitalism
4 - Frase - Four Futures
5 - Dickens - Night Walks
6 - Ellis & Henderson - English Planning in Crisis
7- Beaumont - Night Walking: A Nocturnal History of London
8 - Dunn - Dark Matters: A Manifesto for the Nocturnal City
9 - Mieville - The City & The City
10 - Benjamin - One-way Street and other writings
11- Schlosser - Gods of Metal
*12 - Machiavelli - The Prince
13 - Mieville - Perdido Street Station
14 - Shaw + Graham (eds.) - Our Digital Rights to the City
15 - William Morris - The Pilgrims of Hope*


For the first time in a long time I've started reading some fiction.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 12, 2017)

27. Unpacking My Library - Walter Benjamin


----------



## ringo (May 12, 2017)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> ^This.  I have to have a little mind candy now and then to balance things out a little.
> 
> If you want some seriously mindless, but entertaining shite, try this:
> 
> ...


Thanks Yuwipi Woman , I fancied something a bit silly and mindless and this is doing the job perfectly. And Happy Birthday


----------



## Me76 (May 12, 2017)

1/50 Teenage Revolution, Alan Davies
2/50 The Third Woman, Jonathan Freedland
3/50 The Art of Peeling an Orange, Victoria Avilan
4/50 Courting Trouble, Lisa M Hawkins
5/50 Dr Vigilante, Alberto Hazan
6/50 the Husband's Secret, Liane Moriarty
7/50 Sleep Tight, Rachel Abbot
8/50 A Dark Adapted Eye, Barbara Vine 
9/50 Patchwork Man, DB Martin
10/50 Gone Bad, JB Turner
11/50 The Devil Wears Prada, Lauren Weisberger
12/50 The Cry, Helen Fitzgerald
13/50 While My Eyes Were Closed, Linda Green
14/50 Total Victim Theory, Ian Ballard
15/50 Alternate Lifestyles, Lisa M Hawkins
16/50 Dodgers, Bill Beverly
17/50 Tess of the D'urbervilles, Thomas Hardy
18/50 Secrets of Happiness, Lucy Diamond - nice silly and predictable fluff.


----------



## inva (May 12, 2017)

1/60 The First Civil Right: How Liberals Built Prison America by Naomi Murakawa
2/60 The March on Washington: Jobs, Freedom, and the Forgotten History of Civil Rights by William P. Jones
3/60 The Lost Promise of Civil Rights by Risa L. Goluboff
4/60 Helen Macfarlane: Red Republican: Essays, articles and her translation of the Communist Manifesto edited by David Black
5/60 All-American Anarchist: Joseph A. Labadie and the Labor Movement by Carlotta R. Anderson
6/60 Behind the Crisis: Marx's Dialectics of Value and Knowledge by Guglielmo Carchedi
7/60 The Long Drop by Denise Mina
8/60 From Power to Prejudice: The Rise of Racial Individualism in Midcentury America by Leah N. Gordon
9/60 Lucy Parsons: An American Revolutionary by Carolyn Ashbaugh
10/60 Beyond Capital: Marx's Political Economy of the Working Class by Michael A. Lebowitz
11/60 Economics, Politics and the Age of Inflation by Paul Mattick
12/60 Maigret at Picratt's by Georges Simenon
13/60 Spring Sleepers by Kyoko Yoshida
14/60 Caliban and the Witch: Women, the Body and Primitive Accumulation by Silvia Federici
15/60 Blood of the Dawn by Claudia Salazar Jiménez
16/60 Testosterone Rex: Unmaking the Myths of Our Gendered Minds by Cordelia Fine
17/60 Mikumari by Misumi Kubo
*18/60 The Deluge: The Great War and the Remaking of Global Order by Adam Tooze
19/60 The Transparent Labyrinth by Keiichrō Hirano*


----------



## Threshers_Flail (May 12, 2017)

1/50 Vladimir Nabokov - Speak, Memory
2/50 Larry McMurtry - Lonesome Dove
3/50 Steve Reicher - Mad Mobs and Englishmen?: Myths and realities of the 2011 riots
4/50 Stuart Jeffries - Grand Hotel Abyss
5/50 Sean Birchall - Beating the Fascists: The Untold Story of Anti-fascist Action
6/50 Alasdair Gray - Lanark
7/50 Shirley Jackson - The Haunting of Hill House
8/50 Jon Ronson - So You've Been Publicly Shamed
9/50 Justin McGruick - Radical Cities
10/50 Mark Fisher - Capitalist Realism
11/50 Hannah Arendt - Eichmann in Jerusalem
12/50 Martin Ford - Rise of the Robots 
13/50 John Steinbeck - Cannery Row
14/50 Franz Kafka - The Trial (re-read)
15/50 Robert Baxell - Unlikely Warriors: The British in the Spanish Civil War and the Struggle Against Fascism
16/50 John Berger - Ways of Seeing
17/50 Bill Beverly - Dodgers 
18/50 Susan Sontag - On Photography
19/50 James Baldwin - Another Country
20/50 Raymond Chandler - The Long Goodbye 
21/50 Raymond Carver - What We Talk About When We Talk About Love 
22/50 Gunter Grass- The Tin Drum 
23/50 Cormac McCarthy - Child of God
24/50 Nathan Hill - The Nix
25/50 Jeffrey Eugenides - Middlesex 
26/50 Ursula K. Le Guin - The Dispossessed 
*27/50 Elena Ferrante - Those Who Leave and Those Who Stay 
28/50 John Dinges - The Condor Years *


----------



## Pickman's model (May 13, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> 24/50 caitlín r kiernan, threshold (new york: roc, 2007)


25/50 georges simenon, maigret's revolver (london: penguin, 2017)


----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 14, 2017)

28. The Call of Cthulhu - H.P Lovecraft


----------



## Pickman's model (May 14, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> 25/50 georges simenon, maigret's revolver (london: penguin, 2017)


26/50 john a nagl, knife fights: a memoir of modern war in theory and practice (new york: penguin, 2015)


----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 14, 2017)

29. The Phoenix On The Sword - Robert E. Howard


----------



## D'wards (May 14, 2017)

1/26 - Blood Meridian - Cormac McCarthy (reread)
2/26 - Dead Funny: Horror Stories by Comedians - Edited by Robin Ince and Johnny Mains
3/26 - Frank Skinner on the Road by Frank Skinner
4/26 - Karlology by Karl Pilkington
5/26 - Wolf Hall by Hilary Mantel
6/26 - Pennine Walkies by Mark Wallington
7/26 - The Secret Diary of Adrian Mole age 13 3/4 by Sue Townsend (reread)
8/26 - All the Pretty Horses by Cormac McCarthy
9/26 - 2001 A Space Odyssey by Arthur C. Clarke (reread)
10/26 - Born to Run by Bruce Springsteen
11/26 - The Girl on the Train by Paula Hawkins
12/26 - Dead Funny Encore: More Horror Stories by Comedians - Edited by Robin Ince and Johnny Mains
13/26 - The Growing Pains of Adrian Mole by Sue Townsend (reread)
14/26 - IT by Stephen King
15/26 - What Planet Am I On? by Shaun Ryder
16/26 - I Am Pilgrim by Terry Hayes


----------



## kropotkin (May 14, 2017)

1. Tom Rob Smith - child 44
2. Louisa Lim - People's Republic of Amnesia: Tiananmen Revisited
3. Robin Yassin-Kassab, Leila Al-Shami -  Burning Country: Syrians in revolution and war
4. Daniel Kahneman -  Thinking, Fast and Slow
5. John Courtenay Grinwood - Arabesk 
6. Harsha walia - undoing border imperialism 
7. Howard zinn -  a people's history of the united states 
8. Simon Mawer -  the glass room
9. Taking Sides: Revolutionary Solidarity and the Poverty of Liberalism - Cindy Milstein (Editor)
10. Platform Capitalism - Nick Srnicek 
11. The Meaning of Race - kenan malik 
12. The name of the wind- Patrick Rothfuss 
13. Folding Beijing - Hao Jingfang
14. Stories of your life  and others- Ted Chiang 
15. House of God - Samuel Shem
16. The Sellout - Paul Beatty 
17. Capitalist Realism - Mark Fisher 
18. The Clockwork rocket- greg egan
19. Southern Insurgency: The Coming of the Global Working Class - Immanuel Ness
20. The power- naomi alderman 
21. Stalin: court of the red tsar - Simon sebag-montefiori 
22. The Wise Man's Fear - Patrick Rothfuss
23. Violent Borders - refugees and the right to move - Reece Jones
* 24. Cultural Studies: A Theoretical History - Stuart Hall*
25. Dodgers by Bill Beverly
* 26. A gentleman in Moscow - Amor Towles*
27/45. The stranger - Albert Camus
*28/45. Lustrum - Robert Harris*


----------



## billy_bob (May 15, 2017)

1/25 Kevin Barry - Dark Lies the Island
2/25 Elvis Costello - Unfaithful Music and Disappearing Ink*
3/25 George Saunders - The Brain-Dead Megaphone
4/25 George Saunders - Tenth of December
5/25 Charles Dickens - Barnaby Rudge*
6/25 Kathleen Walker-Meikle - Medieval Dogs
7/25 Jon McGregor - This Isn't the Sort of Thing that Happens to Someone Like You
8/25 Truman Capote - In Cold Blood
9/25 Alison Moore - Death and the Seaside
10/25 Alison Moore - The Lighthouse
11/25 Ben & David Crystal - You Say Potato: The Story of English Accents

12/25 Charles Dickens - Dombey and Son*
13/25 Oliver Sachs - The Man Who Mistook His Wife for a Hat

Slow progress this year. But the *s indicate 600+-page books, and this year's target was more about getting through a few of them that I have lying around than it was about the overall number of books read.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (May 15, 2017)

ringo said:


> Thanks Yuwipi Woman , I fancied something a bit silly and mindless and this is doing the job perfectly. And Happy Birthday



Glad to be of help.  And, thank you for the b-day wishes.


----------



## yield (May 15, 2017)

yield said:


> 1/10. The Brief Wondrous Life of Oscar Wao by Junot Diaz
> 2/10 The Unreal and the Real. Volume 1: Where on Earth by Ursula K. LeGuin
> 3/10 The Cold Commands by Richard K. Morgan
> 4/10 The Machine Stops by E.M. Forster. Short story written in 1909. Strangely prescient. Available here


5/10 Children of Time by Adrian Tchaikovsky. Beautiful scifi world building. Didn't want it to end.


----------



## BoatieBird (May 15, 2017)

1/65 - Laurie Lee - Village Christmas and Other Notes on the English Year
2/65 - John Irving - A Prayer for Owen Meany (1/10*)
3/65 - Ben Aaronovitch - Moon Over Soho
4/65 - William Boyd - Any Human Heart (2/10)
5/65 - Douglas Adams - Dirk Gently's Holistic Detective Agency
6/65 - John Steinbeck - Tortilla Flat
7/65 - Andrew Michael Hurley - The Loney
8/65 - Tana French - Into The Woods (Dublin Murder Squad 1) (3/10)
9/65 - Larry McMurty - Lonesome Dove (4/10)
10/65 - Denise Mina - The Dead Hour (Paddy Meehan 2)
11/65 - Ian Rankin - The Flood
12/65 - Denise Mina - Slip of the Knife (Paddy Meehan 3)
13/65 - Neil Gaiman - Trigger Warning: Short Fictions and Disturbances
14/65 - Bill Beverly - Dodgers
15/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Face of Trespass
16/65 - John Irving - The World According to Garp (5/10)
17/65 - Val McDermid - Out of Bounds
18/65 - Stuart Maconie - Hope and Glory: A People's History of Modern Britain
19/65 - Margaret Atwood - Oryx and Crake
20/65 - Kate Atkinson - Emotionally Weird
21/65 - Roald Dahl - Madness
22/65 - Tana French - The Likeness (Dublin Murder Squad 2) (6/10)
23/65 - Daniel Woodrell - The Maid's Version
24/65 - Laline Paull - The Bees
*
25/65 - Jonathan Franzen - Freedom (7/10)*


----------



## gawkrodger (May 16, 2017)

1 - Kilcullen - Out of the Mountains
2 - McAlevey - Raising Expectations (and Raising Hell) - re-read
3 - Srnicek - Platform Capitalism
4 - Frase - Four Futures
5 - Dickens - Night Walks
6 - Ellis & Henderson - English Planning in Crisis
7- Beaumont - Night Walking: A Nocturnal History of London
8 - Dunn - Dark Matters: A Manifesto for the Nocturnal City
9 - Mieville - The City & The City
10 - Benjamin - One-way Street and other writings
11- Schlosser - Gods of Metal
12 - Machiavelli - The Prince
13 - Mieville - Perdido Street Station
14 - Shaw + Graham (eds.) - Our Digital Rights to the City
15 - William Morris - The Pilgrims of Hope
*16 - Mieville - The Scar*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 16, 2017)

1. "Six Suspects" - Vikas Swarup
2. "Rather Be The Devil"  - Ian Rankin
3. "Those We Left Behind" *-* Stuart Neville
4. "Transition" - Iain Banks
6. "Streets of Darkness" - A.A. Dhand
7. "The Rapture" - Liz Jensen

*8. "Collusion" - Stuart Neville. Very, very good but didn't enjoy it as much as 'The Twelve"*


----------



## Threshers_Flail (May 17, 2017)

1/50 Vladimir Nabokov - Speak, Memory
2/50 Larry McMurtry - Lonesome Dove
3/50 Steve Reicher - Mad Mobs and Englishmen?: Myths and realities of the 2011 riots
4/50 Stuart Jeffries - Grand Hotel Abyss
5/50 Sean Birchall - Beating the Fascists: The Untold Story of Anti-fascist Action
6/50 Alasdair Gray - Lanark
7/50 Shirley Jackson - The Haunting of Hill House
8/50 Jon Ronson - So You've Been Publicly Shamed
9/50 Justin McGruick - Radical Cities
10/50 Mark Fisher - Capitalist Realism
11/50 Hannah Arendt - Eichmann in Jerusalem
12/50 Martin Ford - Rise of the Robots 
13/50 John Steinbeck - Cannery Row
14/50 Franz Kafka - The Trial (re-read)
15/50 Robert Baxell - Unlikely Warriors: The British in the Spanish Civil War and the Struggle Against Fascism
16/50 John Berger - Ways of Seeing
17/50 Bill Beverly - Dodgers 
18/50 Susan Sontag - On Photography
19/50 James Baldwin - Another Country
20/50 Raymond Chandler - The Long Goodbye 
21/50 Raymond Carver - What We Talk About When We Talk About Love 
22/50 Gunter Grass- The Tin Drum 
23/50 Cormac McCarthy - Child of God
24/50 Nathan Hill - The Nix
25/50 Jeffrey Eugenides - Middlesex 
26/50 Ursula K. Le Guin - The Dispossessed 
27/50 Elena Ferrante - Those Who Leave and Those Who Stay 
28/50 John Dinges - The Condor Years
*29/50 Albert Camus - The Fall
*


----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 17, 2017)

29. Lecture on Nietzsche (McGill University 1971) - Foucault


----------



## BoatieBird (May 17, 2017)

1/65 - Laurie Lee - Village Christmas and Other Notes on the English Year
2/65 - John Irving - A Prayer for Owen Meany (1/10*)
3/65 - Ben Aaronovitch - Moon Over Soho
4/65 - William Boyd - Any Human Heart (2/10)
5/65 - Douglas Adams - Dirk Gently's Holistic Detective Agency
6/65 - John Steinbeck - Tortilla Flat
7/65 - Andrew Michael Hurley - The Loney
8/65 - Tana French - Into The Woods (Dublin Murder Squad 1) (3/10)
9/65 - Larry McMurty - Lonesome Dove (4/10)
10/65 - Denise Mina - The Dead Hour (Paddy Meehan 2)
11/65 - Ian Rankin - The Flood
12/65 - Denise Mina - Slip of the Knife (Paddy Meehan 3)
13/65 - Neil Gaiman - Trigger Warning: Short Fictions and Disturbances
14/65 - Bill Beverly - Dodgers
15/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Face of Trespass
16/65 - John Irving - The World According to Garp (5/10)
17/65 - Val McDermid - Out of Bounds
18/65 - Stuart Maconie - Hope and Glory: A People's History of Modern Britain
19/65 - Margaret Atwood - Oryx and Crake
20/65 - Kate Atkinson - Emotionally Weird
21/65 - Roald Dahl - Madness
22/65 - Tana French - The Likeness (Dublin Murder Squad 2) (6/10)
23/65 - Daniel Woodrell - The Maid's Version
24/65 - Laline Paull - The Bees
25/65 - Jonathan Franzen - Freedom (7/10)
*
26/65 - Nicola Morgan - Blame My Brain: The Amazing Teenage Brain Revealed*


----------



## Pickman's model (May 19, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> 26/50 john a nagl, knife fights: a memoir of modern war in theory and practice (new york: penguin, 2015)


27/50 georges simenon, maigret is afraid (london: penguin, 2017)


----------



## Pickman's model (May 20, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> 27/50 georges simenon, maigret is afraid (london: penguin, 2017)


28/50 georges simenon, maigret, lognon and the gangsters (london: penguin, 2017)


----------



## districtline (May 20, 2017)

Andrew Walker & Gautam Sen – Analyzing the Global Political Economy (1/30)
Björn Hettne - Thinking About Development (2/30)
Ellen Meiksins Wood - The Origin of Capitalism (3/30)
Peter Ackroyd - London: The Biography (4/30)
Robert O’Brien & Marc Williams – Global Political Economy: Evolution and Dynamics (5/30)
Tony Norfield – The City: London and the Global Power of Finance (6/30)

*Gian Luca Gardini – Latin America in the 21st Century: Nations, Regionalism, Globalization (7/30)
Richard Ford – The Sportswriter (8/30)
Joseph S. Nye, Jr. – Is the American Century Over? (9/30)*


----------



## polly (May 21, 2017)

1/29 Garth Risk Hallberg, City on Fire

2/29 Raymond Chandler, The High Window

3/29 Nathan Englander, The Ministry of Special Cases

4/29 Dennis Covington, Salvation on Snake Mountain: Snake Handling and Redemption in Southern Appalachia

5/29 Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie, Americanah

6/29 Octavia E Butler, Kindred

7/29 Ta-Nehisi Coates, Between the World and Me

8/29 Bill Beverly, Dodgers 

9/29 Xiaolu Guo, Once upon a time in the East 

10/29 Paula Lichtarwicz, The First Book of Calamity Leek

11/29 Rick Bass, For a Little While


*12/29 Zora Neale Hurston, Of Mules and Men

13/29 Julie Ann Barnhill, She's Gonna Blow *


The Hurston was really exciting. It details a trip to the South to discover and transcribe black folklore. She has a really quiet, dry humour in her narration, even through her re-telling of the stories. I hadn't read her before but will try her fiction next. 


The other one is a parenting book for angry mothers (yes, specifically)  I bought it when feeling vulnerable.


----------



## ringo (May 22, 2017)

1/45 And The Ass Saw The Angel - Nick Cave
2/45 Rant - Chuck Palahniuk
3/45 Thank You, Jeeves - PG Wodehouse
4/45 Disgrace - J.M. Coetzee
5/45 Dodgers - Bill Beverly
6/45 Fup - Jim Dodge
7/45 Dirty Havana Trilogy - Pedro Juan Gutierrez
8/45 Silk - Alessandro Baricco
9/45 Breakfast Of Champions - Kurt Vonnegut
10/45 The Sun Also Rises - Ernest Hemingway
11/45 Rodigan: My Life In Reggae - David Rodigan
12/45 Empire Of The Sun - JG Ballard
13/45 Post Office - Charles Bukowski
14/45 Chronicle Of A Death Foretold - Gabriel Garcia Marquez
15/45 The Saga Of Erik The Viking - Terry Jones
16/45 The End Of The Affair - Graham Greene
17/45 The Little Friend - Donna Tartt
18/45 Demon Dentist - David Walliams


----------



## Pickman's model (May 22, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> 28/50 georges simenon, maigret, lognon and the gangsters (london: penguin, 2017)


29/50 anthony mcintyre, good friday: the death of irish republicanism (new york: ausubo, 2008)


----------



## Me76 (May 22, 2017)

1/50 Teenage Revolution, Alan Davies
2/50 The Third Woman, Jonathan Freedland
3/50 The Art of Peeling an Orange, Victoria Avilan
4/50 Courting Trouble, Lisa M Hawkins
5/50 Dr Vigilante, Alberto Hazan
6/50 the Husband's Secret, Liane Moriarty
7/50 Sleep Tight, Rachel Abbot
8/50 A Dark Adapted Eye, Barbara Vine 
9/50 Patchwork Man, DB Martin
10/50 Gone Bad, JB Turner
11/50 The Devil Wears Prada, Lauren Weisberger
12/50 The Cry, Helen Fitzgerald
13/50 While My Eyes Were Closed, Linda Green
14/50 Total Victim Theory, Ian Ballard
15/50 Alternate Lifestyles, Lisa M Hawkins
16/50 Dodgers, Bill Beverly
17/50 Tess of the D'urbervilles, Thomas Hardy
18/50 Secrets of Happiness, Lucy Diamond
19/50 St Lucy's home for girls raised by wolves, Karen Russell
20/50 Love Nina, Nina Stubbs


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 22, 2017)

1. "Six Suspects" - Vikas Swarup
2. "Rather Be The Devil"  - Ian Rankin
3. "Those We Left Behind" *-* Stuart Neville
4. "Transition" - Iain Banks
6. "Streets of Darkness" - A.A. Dhand
7. "The Rapture" - Liz Jensen
8. "Collusion" - Stuart Neville
*
9. "Magpie Murders" - Anthony Horowitz. Very enjoyable read*


----------



## Sea Star (May 22, 2017)

AuntiStella said:


> 7. Salems Lot ~ Stephen King
> not as good as I remembered. It's quite repetitive, slow, and extremely wordy. Started the first Game of Thrones book yesterday and quite excited about it.


8. A Game of Thrones ~ George Argh Argh Martin
9. The Secret history of Twin Peaks by Mark Frost 

Now: several chapters into 1Q84 by Haruki Murakami


----------



## PursuedByBears (May 22, 2017)

1/25 Ken Follett - World Without End
2/25 Frances Hardinge - Fly By Night
3/25 Larry McMurtry - Lonesome Dove
4/25 Roald Dahl - Madness (short stories)
5/25 Raymond Chandler - The Big Sleep
6/25 David Rodigan - My Life in Reggae
7/25 Alan Garner - The Owl Service
8/25 William Goldman - The Princess Bride
9/25 George Orwell - Burmese Days
10/25 John Steinbeck - Cannery Row
11/25 Bill Beverly - Dodgers
12/25 Brian Jacques - Redwall

13/25 Philip Pullman - Northern Lights (reread)


----------



## ringo (May 23, 2017)

1/45 And The Ass Saw The Angel - Nick Cave
2/45 Rant - Chuck Palahniuk
3/45 Thank You, Jeeves - PG Wodehouse
4/45 Disgrace - J.M. Coetzee
5/45 Dodgers - Bill Beverly
6/45 Fup - Jim Dodge
7/45 Dirty Havana Trilogy - Pedro Juan Gutierrez
8/45 Silk - Alessandro Baricco
9/45 Breakfast Of Champions - Kurt Vonnegut
10/45 The Sun Also Rises - Ernest Hemingway
11/45 Rodigan: My Life In Reggae - David Rodigan
12/45 Empire Of The Sun - JG Ballard
13/45 Post Office - Charles Bukowski
14/45 Chronicle Of A Death Foretold - Gabriel Garcia Marquez
15/45 The Saga Of Erik The Viking - Terry Jones
16/45 The End Of The Affair - Graham Greene
17/45 The Little Friend - Donna Tartt
18/45 Demon Dentist - David Walliams
19/45 Koko Takes A Holiday - Kieran Shea


----------



## marty21 (May 25, 2017)

1/75 Sanctuary : After it Happened Book 5 -  Devon C Ford
2/75 1916 : The Morning After - Tim Pat Coogan
3/75 Last Stand at Saber River - Elmore Leonard
4/75 After : The Shock - Scott Nicholson
5/75 After : The Echo - Scott Nicholson
6/75 After : Milepost 291 - Scott Nicholson
7/75 After : Whiteout - Scott Nicholson
8/75 After : Red Scare - Scott Nicholson
9/75 Surviving The Evacuation : Ireland - Book 9 -Frank Tayell
10/75 Crisis - Frank Gardner
11/75 Outcast London : A Study in the Relationship Between Classes in Victorian Society - Gareth Stedman Jones
12/75 After : Dying Light - Scott Nicholson
13/75 The Ruins - T W Piperbrook
14/75 Confederates - Thomas Keneally
15/75 Black Water Lilies - Michel Bussi
16/75 The Revenge of History - Seumas Milne
17/75 The Great War : The American Front - Harry Turtledove.
18/75 The Wrong Side of Goodbye - Michael Connelly
19/75 Surviving The Evacuation : The Last Candidate - Book 10 . Frank Tayell
20/75 The Gunslinger : The Dark Tower - Stephen King.
21/75 Out of Bounds - Val McDermid
22/75 Hurst - Robin Crumby

*******
23/75 The Great War : Walk In Hell - Harry Turtledove


----------



## braindancer (May 25, 2017)

1/20 - The Secret History - Donna Tartt
2/20 - The Grifters - Jim Thompson
3/20 - His Bloody Project - Graeme Macrae Burnet
4/20 - The Sellout - Paul Beatty
5/20 - The North Water - Ian McGuire
6/20 - The Little Friend - Donna Tartt
7/20 - Black Water Lillies - Michel Bussi
8/20 - The Essex Serpent - Sarah Perry


----------



## nogojones (May 25, 2017)

1/35 Jim Thompson - Savage Night
2/35 Phil Edwards - More Work! Less Pay! Rebellion And Repression in Italy, 1972-77
3/35 Martin Ford - Rise of the Robots: Technology and the Threat of a Jobleess Future
4/35 Franya J. Berkman - Monument Eternal: The Music of Alice Coltrane
5/35 Anthony Burgess - The Wanting Seed
6/35 Theresa Urbainczyk - Slave Revolts in Antiquity
7/35 Iain M. Banks - Matter
8/35 Marvin E. Gettleman - Vietnam History, Documents and Opinions on a Major World Crisis
9/35 Ursula LeGuin - The Dispossessed
10/35 Studs Terkel - American Dreams Lost & Found
11/35 Mikhail Bulgakov - Heart Of A Dog
12/35 John Edwards - The Spanish Inquisition
13/35 Kevin Doogan - New Capitalism? The Transformation of Work
14/35 Bill Beverly - Dodgers 
15/35 Vilem Flusser - The History of the Devil
16/35 Daniel Woodrell - The Ones You Do
17/38 Herbert Marshall - Mayakovsky and His Poetry
18/35 Iain M. Banks - The Hydrogen Sonata

*19/35 Jim Thompson - The Criminal
20/35 Charles E. Cobb - This Nonviolent Stuff'll Get You Killed*


----------



## BoatieBird (May 26, 2017)

1/65 - Laurie Lee - Village Christmas and Other Notes on the English Year
2/65 - John Irving - A Prayer for Owen Meany (1/10*)
3/65 - Ben Aaronovitch - Moon Over Soho
4/65 - William Boyd - Any Human Heart (2/10)
5/65 - Douglas Adams - Dirk Gently's Holistic Detective Agency
6/65 - John Steinbeck - Tortilla Flat
7/65 - Andrew Michael Hurley - The Loney
8/65 - Tana French - Into The Woods (Dublin Murder Squad 1) (3/10)
9/65 - Larry McMurty - Lonesome Dove (4/10)
10/65 - Denise Mina - The Dead Hour (Paddy Meehan 2)
11/65 - Ian Rankin - The Flood
12/65 - Denise Mina - Slip of the Knife (Paddy Meehan 3)
13/65 - Neil Gaiman - Trigger Warning: Short Fictions and Disturbances
14/65 - Bill Beverly - Dodgers
15/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Face of Trespass
16/65 - John Irving - The World According to Garp (5/10)
17/65 - Val McDermid - Out of Bounds
18/65 - Stuart Maconie - Hope and Glory: A People's History of Modern Britain
19/65 - Margaret Atwood - Oryx and Crake
20/65 - Kate Atkinson - Emotionally Weird
21/65 - Roald Dahl - Madness
22/65 - Tana French - The Likeness (Dublin Murder Squad 2) (6/10)
23/65 - Daniel Woodrell - The Maid's Version
24/65 - Laline Paull - The Bees
25/65 - Jonathan Franzen - Freedom (7/10)
26/65 - Nicola Morgan - Blame My Brain: The Amazing Teenage Brain Revealed
*
27/65 - Arundhati Roy - The God of Small Things*


----------



## May Kasahara (May 26, 2017)

1/49 - Dave Eggers - The Circle
2/49 - John Masefield - The Box of Delights
3/49 - Jenny Nimmo - The Rinaldi Ring
4/49 - Sarah Helm - If This Is A Woman
5/49 - Art Spiegelman - Maus
6/49 - Will Ferguson - 419
7/49 - Bram Stoker - Dracula
8/49 - Paul Cornell - Witches of Lychford
9/49 - John Connolly - Night Music
10/49 - Kristin Cashore - Graceling
11/49 - Deborah Levy - Swimming Home
12/49 - Sue Lloyd-Roberts - The War on Women
13/49 - Belinda Bauer - The Shut Eye

14/49 - Ann Leckie - Ancillary Justice. I really enjoyed this, although as a big Cyteen fan that was probably a given.


----------



## marshall (May 26, 2017)

24/109 - Dave Eggers - Heroes of the Frontier, loved it, reminded me of TC Boyle's Drop City, young mum on the run from her past/present takes her two kids to Alaska, rents a campervan, meets the off-the-grid locals.
25/109 - Carl Hiaasen - Razor Girl - lots of laughs, wisecracks, typical H.
26/109 - Bernard Cornwell - Flame Bearer, yay, he's finally home!
27/109 - Leaf Fielding - To Live Outside the Law, story of the main man/chemist, LSD, Operation Julie, really interesting, like Orange Sunshine. But in the UK.
28/109 - Jonathan Rendell - Scream (The Tyson Tapes), oral history of Iron Mike, sure he did wrong, but what a background/early life story.
29/109 - Tsiolkas - The Slap, bit late to this, but wanted to read what all the fuss as about, s'ok.
30/109 - Tom Pitts - Piggyback, noir, two teen girls agree to run some weed across US, little knowing they're also carrying a quantity of coke (piggybacking), hard boiled, nice.
31/109 - Richard Lowe/William Shaw - Travellers, 80s/early 90s, Peace Convoy/New Age Travellers, each chapter devoted to an individual traveller and why they're doing what they do, interesting, but sad to read all the details of the Beanfield again and a way of life running out of road.


----------



## belboid (May 26, 2017)

God, my reading has benn terrible this year, just haven't been able to get my head properly into literature this year. Fortunately a holiday has helped me get down to it a bit:

1/30 - Red Rosa - Kate Evans
2/30 - How Will Capitalism End? Wolfgang Streeck
3/30 - Lying in Wait, Liz Nugent
4/30 - Inventing the Future - Postcapitalism and a World Without Work, Nick Srnicek & Alex Williams
5/30 - I'm Not with the Band: A Writer's Life Lost in Music, Sylvia Patterson
6/30 - The Girls, Emma Cline
7/30 - The Traitors Niche, Ismail Kadare

All well worth reading, well, except number 4 which is worth reading a long review of.


----------



## belboid (May 26, 2017)

inva said:


> *14/60 Caliban and the Witch: Women, the Body and Primitive Accumulation by Silvia Federici*


I'm just starting that. Did you enjoy it?


----------



## inva (May 26, 2017)

belboid said:


> I'm just starting that. Did you enjoy it?


I thought it was brilliant, one of the best books I've read. it's quite short but full of ideas and Federici draws in so much in analysing the witch trials and clashes over the role and treatment of women in society, ranging over things like the transition from feudalism to capitalism, heretical movements, colonisation, globalisation, social reproduction - grounded in a perspective of class struggle. Plus it is pretty accessibly written as far as politics books go too I thought.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 26, 2017)

30. Security, Territory, Population (Lectures at the College de France 1977 - 1978)  - Michel Foucault

In which the swerve to 'governmentality' truly takes place.


----------



## inva (May 26, 2017)

1/60 The First Civil Right: How Liberals Built Prison America by Naomi Murakawa
2/60 The March on Washington: Jobs, Freedom, and the Forgotten History of Civil Rights by William P. Jones
3/60 The Lost Promise of Civil Rights by Risa L. Goluboff
4/60 Helen Macfarlane: Red Republican: Essays, articles and her translation of the Communist Manifesto edited by David Black
5/60 All-American Anarchist: Joseph A. Labadie and the Labor Movement by Carlotta R. Anderson
6/60 Behind the Crisis: Marx's Dialectics of Value and Knowledge by Guglielmo Carchedi
7/60 The Long Drop by Denise Mina
8/60 From Power to Prejudice: The Rise of Racial Individualism in Midcentury America by Leah N. Gordon
9/60 Lucy Parsons: An American Revolutionary by Carolyn Ashbaugh
10/60 Beyond Capital: Marx's Political Economy of the Working Class by Michael A. Lebowitz
11/60 Economics, Politics and the Age of Inflation by Paul Mattick
12/60 Maigret at Picratt's by Georges Simenon
13/60 Spring Sleepers by Kyoko Yoshida
14/60 Caliban and the Witch: Women, the Body and Primitive Accumulation by Silvia Federici
15/60 Blood of the Dawn by Claudia Salazar Jiménez
16/60 Testosterone Rex: Unmaking the Myths of Our Gendered Minds by Cordelia Fine
17/60 Mikumari by Misumi Kubo
18/60 The Deluge: The Great War and the Remaking of Global Order by Adam Tooze
19/60 The Transparent Labyrinth by Keiichrō Hirano
*20/60 American Genius, a Comedy by Lynne Tillman
21/60 Parade by Shuichi Yoshida*


----------



## Biddlybee (May 27, 2017)

1/10 - Chocky - John Wyndham
2/10 - Expecting - Chitra Ramaswamy
3/10 - The Spinning Heart - Donal Ryan
4/10 - The Magic Toyshop - Angela Carter
5/10 - Milk and Honey - Rupi Kaur
*6/10 - Confessions of a Domestic Failure - Bunmi Laditan*


----------



## kropotkin (May 28, 2017)

1. Tom Rob Smith - child 44
2. Louisa Lim - People's Republic of Amnesia: Tiananmen Revisited
3. Robin Yassin-Kassab, Leila Al-Shami -  Burning Country: Syrians in revolution and war
4. Daniel Kahneman -  Thinking, Fast and Slow
5. John Courtenay Grinwood - Arabesk 
6. Harsha walia - undoing border imperialism 
7. Howard zinn -  a people's history of the united states 
8. Simon Mawer -  the glass room
9. Taking Sides: Revolutionary Solidarity and the Poverty of Liberalism - Cindy Milstein (Editor)
10. Platform Capitalism - Nick Srnicek 
11. The Meaning of Race - kenan malik 
12. The name of the wind- Patrick Rothfuss 
13. Folding Beijing - Hao Jingfang
14. Stories of your life  and others- Ted Chiang 
15. House of God - Samuel Shem
16. The Sellout - Paul Beatty 
17. Capitalist Realism - Mark Fisher 
18. The Clockwork rocket- greg egan
19. Southern Insurgency: The Coming of the Global Working Class - Immanuel Ness
20. The power- naomi alderman 
21. Stalin: court of the red tsar - Simon sebag-montefiori 
22. The Wise Man's Fear - Patrick Rothfuss
23. Violent Borders - refugees and the right to move - Reece Jones
* 24. Cultural Studies: A Theoretical History - Stuart Hall*
25. Dodgers by Bill Beverly
* 26. A gentleman in Moscow - Amor Towles*
27/45. The stranger - Albert Camus
28/45. Lustrum - Robert Harris
*29/45. Sapiens: A Brief History of Humankind- Yuval Noah Harari  *



Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## D'wards (May 28, 2017)

1/26 - Blood Meridian - Cormac McCarthy (reread)
2/26 - Dead Funny: Horror Stories by Comedians - Edited by Robin Ince and Johnny Mains
3/26 - Frank Skinner on the Road by Frank Skinner
4/26 - Karlology by Karl Pilkington
5/26 - Wolf Hall by Hilary Mantel
6/26 - Pennine Walkies by Mark Wallington
7/26 - The Secret Diary of Adrian Mole age 13 3/4 by Sue Townsend (reread)
8/26 - All the Pretty Horses by Cormac McCarthy
9/26 - 2001 A Space Odyssey by Arthur C. Clarke (reread)
10/26 - Born to Run by Bruce Springsteen
11/26 - The Girl on the Train by Paula Hawkins
12/26 - Dead Funny Encore: More Horror Stories by Comedians - Edited by Robin Ince and Johnny Mains
13/26 - The Growing Pains of Adrian Mole by Sue Townsend (reread)
14/26 - IT by Stephen King
15/26 - What Planet Am I On? by Shaun Ryder
16/26 - I Am Pilgrim by Terry Hayes
17/26 - The Crossing by Cormac McCarthy


----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 28, 2017)

31. Celsius 7/7 - Michael Gove

A book written, it would seem, with more than one 'The Idiot's Guide to' at hand. This is the only way to possibly understand the simplicity and lack of understanding around many of the issues described. Utter tosh.


----------



## Me76 (May 28, 2017)

Biddlybee said:


> 1/10 - Chocky - John Wyndham
> 2/10 - Expecting - Chitra Ramaswamy
> 3/10 - The Spinning Heart - Donal Ryan
> 4/10 - The Magic Toyshop - Angela Carter
> ...


Will that last one make me feel better about not cleaning my house?


----------



## Biddlybee (May 29, 2017)

Maybe, it's more about being a normal, not perfect pinterest, mum... goes hand-in-hand with not cleaning much ime.


----------



## 1927 (May 29, 2017)

Thread title annoys me. It says "back by popular demand the 2017 reading challenge", but i cant find any other thread called "the 2017 reading challenge" that went away only to return by popular demand!


----------



## BoatieBird (May 29, 2017)

1/65 - Laurie Lee - Village Christmas and Other Notes on the English Year
2/65 - John Irving - A Prayer for Owen Meany (1/10*)
3/65 - Ben Aaronovitch - Moon Over Soho
4/65 - William Boyd - Any Human Heart (2/10)
5/65 - Douglas Adams - Dirk Gently's Holistic Detective Agency
6/65 - John Steinbeck - Tortilla Flat
7/65 - Andrew Michael Hurley - The Loney
8/65 - Tana French - Into The Woods (Dublin Murder Squad 1) (3/10)
9/65 - Larry McMurty - Lonesome Dove (4/10)
10/65 - Denise Mina - The Dead Hour (Paddy Meehan 2)
11/65 - Ian Rankin - The Flood
12/65 - Denise Mina - Slip of the Knife (Paddy Meehan 3)
13/65 - Neil Gaiman - Trigger Warning: Short Fictions and Disturbances
14/65 - Bill Beverly - Dodgers
15/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Face of Trespass
16/65 - John Irving - The World According to Garp (5/10)
17/65 - Val McDermid - Out of Bounds
18/65 - Stuart Maconie - Hope and Glory: A People's History of Modern Britain
19/65 - Margaret Atwood - Oryx and Crake
20/65 - Kate Atkinson - Emotionally Weird
21/65 - Roald Dahl - Madness
22/65 - Tana French - The Likeness (Dublin Murder Squad 2) (6/10)
23/65 - Daniel Woodrell - The Maid's Version
24/65 - Laline Paull - The Bees
25/65 - Jonathan Franzen - Freedom (7/10)
26/65 - Nicola Morgan - Blame My Brain: The Amazing Teenage Brain Revealed
27/65 - Arundhati Roy - The God of Small Things
*
28/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Killing Doll*


----------



## PursuedByBears (May 30, 2017)

1/25 Ken Follett - World Without End
2/25 Frances Hardinge - Fly By Night
3/25 Larry McMurtry - Lonesome Dove
4/25 Roald Dahl - Madness (short stories)
5/25 Raymond Chandler - The Big Sleep
6/25 David Rodigan - My Life in Reggae
7/25 Alan Garner - The Owl Service
8/25 William Goldman - The Princess Bride
9/25 George Orwell - Burmese Days
10/25 John Steinbeck - Cannery Row
11/25 Bill Beverly - Dodgers
12/25 Brian Jacques - Redwall
13/25 Philip Pullman - Northern Lights (reread)

14/25 Stephen P Kershaw - A Brief History of the Roman Empire: Rise and Fall


----------



## inva (May 30, 2017)

1/60 The First Civil Right: How Liberals Built Prison America by Naomi Murakawa
2/60 The March on Washington: Jobs, Freedom, and the Forgotten History of Civil Rights by William P. Jones
3/60 The Lost Promise of Civil Rights by Risa L. Goluboff
4/60 Helen Macfarlane: Red Republican: Essays, articles and her translation of the Communist Manifesto edited by David Black
5/60 All-American Anarchist: Joseph A. Labadie and the Labor Movement by Carlotta R. Anderson
6/60 Behind the Crisis: Marx's Dialectics of Value and Knowledge by Guglielmo Carchedi
7/60 The Long Drop by Denise Mina
8/60 From Power to Prejudice: The Rise of Racial Individualism in Midcentury America by Leah N. Gordon
9/60 Lucy Parsons: An American Revolutionary by Carolyn Ashbaugh
10/60 Beyond Capital: Marx's Political Economy of the Working Class by Michael A. Lebowitz
11/60 Economics, Politics and the Age of Inflation by Paul Mattick
12/60 Maigret at Picratt's by Georges Simenon
13/60 Spring Sleepers by Kyoko Yoshida
14/60 Caliban and the Witch: Women, the Body and Primitive Accumulation by Silvia Federici
15/60 Blood of the Dawn by Claudia Salazar Jiménez
16/60 Testosterone Rex: Unmaking the Myths of Our Gendered Minds by Cordelia Fine
17/60 Mikumari by Misumi Kubo
18/60 The Deluge: The Great War and the Remaking of Global Order by Adam Tooze
19/60 The Transparent Labyrinth by Keiichrō Hirano
20/60 American Genius, a Comedy by Lynne Tillman
21/60 Parade by Shuichi Yoshida
*22/60 Marxism: Last Refuge of the Bourgeoisie? by Paul Mattick
23/60 The Bees by Laline Paull*


----------



## Smokeandsteam (May 30, 2017)

1/25: Noam Chomsky - On Anarchism
2/25: Geoffrey Beattie - The Corner Boys
3/25: David Harvey - Rebel Cities
4/25: Lisa McKenzie - Getting by
5/25: David Harvey - A brief history of neoliberalism
6/25 Johnny Marr - Set the boy free
7/25 David Keenan - This is memorial device
8/25 Michael Grenfell - Pierre Bourideu: Key Concepts
9/25 Winlow/Hall/Treadwell - The rise of the right
10/25 Anthony Cartwright - Iron Towns
11/25 Jones/Lukes/Wodke - Triptych: Three Studies of Manic Street Preachers The Holy Bible
12/25 David Harvey - The Condition of Postmodernity
13/25 Maajid Nawaz - Radical 
14/25 Mike Savage - Social Class in the 21st Century


----------



## marty21 (May 30, 2017)

1/75 Sanctuary : After it Happened Book 5 -  Devon C Ford
2/75 1916 : The Morning After - Tim Pat Coogan
3/75 Last Stand at Saber River - Elmore Leonard
4/75 After : The Shock - Scott Nicholson
5/75 After : The Echo - Scott Nicholson
6/75 After : Milepost 291 - Scott Nicholson
7/75 After : Whiteout - Scott Nicholson
8/75 After : Red Scare - Scott Nicholson
9/75 Surviving The Evacuation : Ireland - Book 9 -Frank Tayell
10/75 Crisis - Frank Gardner
11/75 Outcast London : A Study in the Relationship Between Classes in Victorian Society - Gareth Stedman Jones
12/75 After : Dying Light - Scott Nicholson
13/75 The Ruins - T W Piperbrook
14/75 Confederates - Thomas Keneally
15/75 Black Water Lilies - Michel Bussi
16/75 The Revenge of History - Seumas Milne
17/75 The Great War : The American Front - Harry Turtledove.
18/75 The Wrong Side of Goodbye - Michael Connelly
19/75 Surviving The Evacuation : The Last Candidate - Book 10 . Frank Tayell
20/75 The Gunslinger : The Dark Tower - Stephen King.
21/75 Out of Bounds - Val McDermid
22/75 Hurst - Robin Crumby
23/75 The Great War : Walk In Hell - Harry Turtledove

********
24/75 Cold Earth - Ann Cleeves


----------



## Thimble Queen (May 31, 2017)

Finally finished a book I started last summer

1/10 Europe in Autumn, Dave Hutchinson


----------



## Thimble Queen (May 31, 2017)

1/10 Europe in Autumn, Dave Hutchinson
*2/10 Hallo, Alles Gut? Voices from the Balduintreppe*


----------



## nogojones (May 31, 2017)

1/35 Jim Thompson - Savage Night
2/35 Phil Edwards - More Work! Less Pay! Rebellion And Repression in Italy, 1972-77
3/35 Martin Ford - Rise of the Robots: Technology and the Threat of a Jobleess Future
4/35 Franya J. Berkman - Monument Eternal: The Music of Alice Coltrane
5/35 Anthony Burgess - The Wanting Seed
6/35 Theresa Urbainczyk - Slave Revolts in Antiquity
7/35 Iain M. Banks - Matter
8/35 Marvin E. Gettleman - Vietnam History, Documents and Opinions on a Major World Crisis
9/35 Ursula LeGuin - The Dispossessed
10/35 Studs Terkel - American Dreams Lost & Found
11/35 Mikhail Bulgakov - Heart Of A Dog
12/35 John Edwards - The Spanish Inquisition
13/35 Kevin Doogan - New Capitalism? The Transformation of Work
14/35 Bill Beverly - Dodgers 
15/35 Vilem Flusser - The History of the Devil
16/35 Daniel Woodrell - The Ones You Do
17/38 Herbert Marshall - Mayakovsky and His Poetry
18/35 Iain M. Banks - The Hydrogen Sonata
19/35 Jim Thompson - The Criminal
20/35 Charles E. Cobb - This Nonviolent Stuff'll Get You Killed

*21/35 Kurt Vonnegut - Sirens of Titan
22/35 Andre Breton - What is Surrealism? : Selected Writings*


----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 31, 2017)

32. Shadows In Zamboula - Robert E Howard


----------



## marty21 (Jun 1, 2017)

1/75 Sanctuary : After it Happened Book 5 -  Devon C Ford
2/75 1916 : The Morning After - Tim Pat Coogan
3/75 Last Stand at Saber River - Elmore Leonard
4/75 After : The Shock - Scott Nicholson
5/75 After : The Echo - Scott Nicholson
6/75 After : Milepost 291 - Scott Nicholson
7/75 After : Whiteout - Scott Nicholson
8/75 After : Red Scare - Scott Nicholson
9/75 Surviving The Evacuation : Ireland - Book 9 -Frank Tayell
10/75 Crisis - Frank Gardner
11/75 Outcast London : A Study in the Relationship Between Classes in Victorian Society - Gareth Stedman Jones
12/75 After : Dying Light - Scott Nicholson
13/75 The Ruins - T W Piperbrook
14/75 Confederates - Thomas Keneally
15/75 Black Water Lilies - Michel Bussi
16/75 The Revenge of History - Seumas Milne
17/75 The Great War : The American Front - Harry Turtledove.
18/75 The Wrong Side of Goodbye - Michael Connelly
19/75 Surviving The Evacuation : The Last Candidate - Book 10 . Frank Tayell
20/75 The Gunslinger : The Dark Tower - Stephen King.
21/75 Out of Bounds - Val McDermid
22/75 Hurst - Robin Crumby
23/75 The Great War : Walk In Hell - Harry Turtledove
24/75 Cold Earth - Ann Cleeves

********
25/75 Critical Dawn - Darren Wearmouth & Colin Barnes


----------



## marty21 (Jun 3, 2017)

1/75 Sanctuary : After it Happened Book 5 -  Devon C Ford
2/75 1916 : The Morning After - Tim Pat Coogan
3/75 Last Stand at Saber River - Elmore Leonard
4/75 After : The Shock - Scott Nicholson
5/75 After : The Echo - Scott Nicholson
6/75 After : Milepost 291 - Scott Nicholson
7/75 After : Whiteout - Scott Nicholson
8/75 After : Red Scare - Scott Nicholson
9/75 Surviving The Evacuation : Ireland - Book 9 -Frank Tayell
10/75 Crisis - Frank Gardner
11/75 Outcast London : A Study in the Relationship Between Classes in Victorian Society - Gareth Stedman Jones
12/75 After : Dying Light - Scott Nicholson
13/75 The Ruins - T W Piperbrook
14/75 Confederates - Thomas Keneally
15/75 Black Water Lilies - Michel Bussi
16/75 The Revenge of History - Seumas Milne
17/75 The Great War : The American Front - Harry Turtledove.
18/75 The Wrong Side of Goodbye - Michael Connelly
19/75 Surviving The Evacuation : The Last Candidate - Book 10 . Frank Tayell
20/75 The Gunslinger : The Dark Tower - Stephen King.
21/75 Out of Bounds - Val McDermid
22/75 Hurst - Robin Crumby
23/75 The Great War : Walk In Hell - Harry Turtledove
24/75 Cold Earth - Ann Cleeves
25/75 Critical Dawn - Darren Wearmouth & Colin Barnes
**************
26/75 Critical Path - Wearmouth & Barnes


----------



## districtline (Jun 3, 2017)

Joseph Roth - Zipper and His Father (10/30)
Jerry White - London in the Twentieth Century: A City and Its People (11/30)


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 4, 2017)

1/65 - Laurie Lee - Village Christmas and Other Notes on the English Year
2/65 - John Irving - A Prayer for Owen Meany (1/10*)
3/65 - Ben Aaronovitch - Moon Over Soho
4/65 - William Boyd - Any Human Heart (2/10)
5/65 - Douglas Adams - Dirk Gently's Holistic Detective Agency
6/65 - John Steinbeck - Tortilla Flat
7/65 - Andrew Michael Hurley - The Loney
8/65 - Tana French - Into The Woods (Dublin Murder Squad 1) (3/10)
9/65 - Larry McMurty - Lonesome Dove (4/10)
10/65 - Denise Mina - The Dead Hour (Paddy Meehan 2)
11/65 - Ian Rankin - The Flood
12/65 - Denise Mina - Slip of the Knife (Paddy Meehan 3)
13/65 - Neil Gaiman - Trigger Warning: Short Fictions and Disturbances
14/65 - Bill Beverly - Dodgers
15/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Face of Trespass
16/65 - John Irving - The World According to Garp (5/10)
17/65 - Val McDermid - Out of Bounds
18/65 - Stuart Maconie - Hope and Glory: A People's History of Modern Britain
19/65 - Margaret Atwood - Oryx and Crake
20/65 - Kate Atkinson - Emotionally Weird
21/65 - Roald Dahl - Madness
22/65 - Tana French - The Likeness (Dublin Murder Squad 2) (6/10)
23/65 - Daniel Woodrell - The Maid's Version
24/65 - Laline Paull - The Bees
25/65 - Jonathan Franzen - Freedom (7/10)
26/65 - Nicola Morgan - Blame My Brain: The Amazing Teenage Brain Revealed
27/65 - Arundhati Roy - The God of Small Things
28/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Killing Doll
*
29/65 - Denise Mina - Sanctum*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 4, 2017)

1. "Six Suspects" - Vikas Swarup
2. "Rather Be The Devil"  - Ian Rankin
3. "Those We Left Behind" *-* Stuart Neville
4. "Transition" - Iain Banks
6. "Streets of Darkness" - A.A. Dhand
7. "The Rapture" - Liz Jensen
8. "Collusion" - Stuart Neville
9. "Magpie Murders" - Anthony Horowitz

*10."A Dark So Deadly" - Stuart MacBride. Enjoyably but ultimately a little unsatisfying
11. "Conclave" - Robert Harris. Very good and quite immersive*


----------



## D'wards (Jun 4, 2017)

1/26 - Blood Meridian - Cormac McCarthy (reread)
2/26 - Dead Funny: Horror Stories by Comedians - Edited by Robin Ince and Johnny Mains
3/26 - Frank Skinner on the Road by Frank Skinner
4/26 - Karlology by Karl Pilkington
5/26 - Wolf Hall by Hilary Mantel
6/26 - Pennine Walkies by Mark Wallington
7/26 - The Secret Diary of Adrian Mole age 13 3/4 by Sue Townsend (reread)
8/26 - All the Pretty Horses by Cormac McCarthy
9/26 - 2001 A Space Odyssey by Arthur C. Clarke (reread)
10/26 - Born to Run by Bruce Springsteen
11/26 - The Girl on the Train by Paula Hawkins
12/26 - Dead Funny Encore: More Horror Stories by Comedians - Edited by Robin Ince and Johnny Mains
13/26 - The Growing Pains of Adrian Mole by Sue Townsend (reread)
14/26 - IT by Stephen King
15/26 - What Planet Am I On? by Shaun Ryder
16/26 - I Am Pilgrim by Terry Hayes
17/26 - The Crossing by Cormac McCarthy
18/26 - Clothes Clothes Clothes Music Music Music Boys Boys Boys by Viv Albertine


----------



## nogojones (Jun 4, 2017)

1/35 Jim Thompson - Savage Night
2/35 Phil Edwards - More Work! Less Pay! Rebellion And Repression in Italy, 1972-77
3/35 Martin Ford - Rise of the Robots: Technology and the Threat of a Jobleess Future
4/35 Franya J. Berkman - Monument Eternal: The Music of Alice Coltrane
5/35 Anthony Burgess - The Wanting Seed
6/35 Theresa Urbainczyk - Slave Revolts in Antiquity
7/35 Iain M. Banks - Matter
8/35 Marvin E. Gettleman - Vietnam History, Documents and Opinions on a Major World Crisis
9/35 Ursula LeGuin - The Dispossessed
10/35 Studs Terkel - American Dreams Lost & Found
11/35 Mikhail Bulgakov - Heart Of A Dog
12/35 John Edwards - The Spanish Inquisition
13/35 Kevin Doogan - New Capitalism? The Transformation of Work
14/35 Bill Beverly - Dodgers 
15/35 Vilem Flusser - The History of the Devil
16/35 Daniel Woodrell - The Ones You Do
17/38 Herbert Marshall - Mayakovsky and His Poetry
18/35 Iain M. Banks - The Hydrogen Sonata
19/35 Jim Thompson - The Criminal
20/35 Charles E. Cobb - This Nonviolent Stuff'll Get You Killed
21/35 Kurt Vonnegut - Sirens of Titan
22/35 Andre Breton - What is Surrealism? : Selected Writings 
*
23/35 Bret Easton Ellis - Imperial Bedrooms
24/35 Noam Chomsky - Profit Over People*


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jun 4, 2017)

33. Introduction To Metaphysics - Martin Heidegger (re-reading- it requires one!)


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jun 6, 2017)

1/50 Vladimir Nabokov - Speak, Memory
2/50 Larry McMurtry - Lonesome Dove
3/50 Steve Reicher - Mad Mobs and Englishmen?: Myths and realities of the 2011 riots
4/50 Stuart Jeffries - Grand Hotel Abyss
5/50 Sean Birchall - Beating the Fascists: The Untold Story of Anti-fascist Action
6/50 Alasdair Gray - Lanark
7/50 Shirley Jackson - The Haunting of Hill House
8/50 Jon Ronson - So You've Been Publicly Shamed
9/50 Justin McGruick - Radical Cities
10/50 Mark Fisher - Capitalist Realism
11/50 Hannah Arendt - Eichmann in Jerusalem
12/50 Martin Ford - Rise of the Robots 
13/50 John Steinbeck - Cannery Row
14/50 Franz Kafka - The Trial (re-read)
15/50 Robert Baxell - Unlikely Warriors: The British in the Spanish Civil War and the Struggle Against Fascism
16/50 John Berger - Ways of Seeing
17/50 Bill Beverly - Dodgers 
18/50 Susan Sontag - On Photography
19/50 James Baldwin - Another Country
20/50 Raymond Chandler - The Long Goodbye 
21/50 Raymond Carver - What We Talk About When We Talk About Love 
22/50 Gunter Grass- The Tin Drum 
23/50 Cormac McCarthy - Child of God
24/50 Nathan Hill - The Nix
25/50 Jeffrey Eugenides - Middlesex 
26/50 Ursula K. Le Guin - The Dispossessed 
27/50 Elena Ferrante - Those Who Leave and Those Who Stay 
28/50 John Dinges - The Condor Years
29/50 Albert Camus - The Fall
*30/50 Elena Ferrante - The Story of the Lost Child
31/50 Roberto Bolaño - By Night In Chile

*


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 6, 2017)

1/60 Richard Price - The Whites
2/60 Ali Smith - Public Library & Other Stories
3/60 Hannah Eaton - Naming Monsters
4/60 Jeff Vandermeer - Authority
5/60 Simon Garfield - To The Letter - A Celebration Of The Lost Art Of Letter Writing
6/60 Claire North - The Sudden Appearance Of Hope
7/60 Dan Lepard - Short & Sweet
8/60 Stella Gibbons - Cold Comfort Farm
9/60 George RR Martin - A Feast For Crows
10/60 Haruki Murakami - What I Talk About When I Talk About Running
11/60 Adam Roberts - The Thing Itself
12/60 Roger Crowley - Empires Of The Sea The Final Battle For The Mediterranean, 1521-1580 
13/60 Philip Hoare - Leviathan, or The Whale
14/60 Johan Hari - Chasing The Scream (don't bother reading this, it's shite)
15/60 George RR Martin - A Dance With Dragons: Dreams & Dust
16/60 George RR - A Dance With Dragons: After The Feast
17/60 Gilbert Shelton - The Freak Brothers Omnibus: Every Freak Brothers Story Rolled Into One Bumper Package
18/60 Jeff Vandermeer - Acceptance
19/60 Dan Rhodes - Little Hands Clapping


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 7, 2017)

1/48 Sanjay Chaturvedi and Timothy Doyle - _Climate Terror: A Critical Geopolitics of Climate Change_
2/48 Poul Anderson - _Tau Zero_
3/48 David Mitchell - _The Bone Clocks_
4/48 Asa Briggs -_ Victorian Cities_
5/48 Howard Zinn - _You Can't Be Neutral on a Moving Train_
6/48 Jeff Vendermeer - _Authority_
7/48 Errico Malatesta - _At the Cafe: Conversation_s _on Anarchism_
8/48 Halldor Laxness -_ The Atom Station_
9/48 M. John Harrison - _The Centurai Device_
10/48 Margaret Atwood - _Life Before Man_
11/48 Steven Pinker - _The Sense of Style_
12/48 Octavia E Butler - _Dawn_
13/48 Patrick Rothfuss - _The Name of the Wind_
14/48 Margaret Atwood - _The Handmaid's Tale_

15/48 Kurt Vonnegut - _Breakfast of Champions_
16/48 Patrick Rothfuss - _The Wise Man's Fear_
17/48 Yuval Noah Harari - _Homo Deus_
18/48 Andy Weir - _The Martian_


----------



## marty21 (Jun 7, 2017)

1/75 Sanctuary : After it Happened Book 5 -  Devon C Ford
2/75 1916 : The Morning After - Tim Pat Coogan
3/75 Last Stand at Saber River - Elmore Leonard
4/75 After : The Shock - Scott Nicholson
5/75 After : The Echo - Scott Nicholson
6/75 After : Milepost 291 - Scott Nicholson
7/75 After : Whiteout - Scott Nicholson
8/75 After : Red Scare - Scott Nicholson
9/75 Surviving The Evacuation : Ireland - Book 9 -Frank Tayell
10/75 Crisis - Frank Gardner
11/75 Outcast London : A Study in the Relationship Between Classes in Victorian Society - Gareth Stedman Jones
12/75 After : Dying Light - Scott Nicholson
13/75 The Ruins - T W Piperbrook
14/75 Confederates - Thomas Keneally
15/75 Black Water Lilies - Michel Bussi
16/75 The Revenge of History - Seumas Milne
17/75 The Great War : The American Front - Harry Turtledove.
18/75 The Wrong Side of Goodbye - Michael Connelly
19/75 Surviving The Evacuation : The Last Candidate - Book 10 . Frank Tayell
20/75 The Gunslinger : The Dark Tower - Stephen King.
21/75 Out of Bounds - Val McDermid
22/75 Hurst - Robin Crumby
23/75 The Great War : Walk In Hell - Harry Turtledove
24/75 Cold Earth - Ann Cleeves
25/75 Critical Dawn - Darren Wearmouth & Colin Barnes
26/75 Critical Path - Wearmouth & Barnes

********
27/75 Critical Strike - Wearmouth & Barnes


----------



## nogojones (Jun 8, 2017)

1/35 Jim Thompson - Savage Night
2/35 Phil Edwards - More Work! Less Pay! Rebellion And Repression in Italy, 1972-77
3/35 Martin Ford - Rise of the Robots: Technology and the Threat of a Jobleess Future
4/35 Franya J. Berkman - Monument Eternal: The Music of Alice Coltrane
5/35 Anthony Burgess - The Wanting Seed
6/35 Theresa Urbainczyk - Slave Revolts in Antiquity
7/35 Iain M. Banks - Matter
8/35 Marvin E. Gettleman - Vietnam History, Documents and Opinions on a Major World Crisis
9/35 Ursula LeGuin - The Dispossessed
10/35 Studs Terkel - American Dreams Lost & Found
11/35 Mikhail Bulgakov - Heart Of A Dog
12/35 John Edwards - The Spanish Inquisition
13/35 Kevin Doogan - New Capitalism? The Transformation of Work
14/35 Bill Beverly - Dodgers 
15/35 Vilem Flusser - The History of the Devil
16/35 Daniel Woodrell - The Ones You Do
17/38 Herbert Marshall - Mayakovsky and His Poetry
18/35 Iain M. Banks - The Hydrogen Sonata
19/35 Jim Thompson - The Criminal
20/35 Charles E. Cobb - This Nonviolent Stuff'll Get You Killed
21/35 Kurt Vonnegut - Sirens of Titan
22/35 Andre Breton - What is Surrealism? : Selected Writings 
23/35 Bret Easton Ellis - Imperial Bedrooms
24/35 Noam Chomsky - Profit Over People

*25/35 Martin Luther King - The Words Of...
26/35 Dan Georgakas & Marvin Surkin - Detroit: I Do Mind Dying: A Study in Urban Revolution*


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 8, 2017)

1/49 - Dave Eggers - The Circle
2/49 - John Masefield - The Box of Delights
3/49 - Jenny Nimmo - The Rinaldi Ring
4/49 - Sarah Helm - If This Is A Woman
5/49 - Art Spiegelman - Maus
6/49 - Will Ferguson - 419
7/49 - Bram Stoker - Dracula
8/49 - Paul Cornell - Witches of Lychford
9/49 - John Connolly - Night Music
10/49 - Kristin Cashore - Graceling
11/49 - Deborah Levy - Swimming Home
12/49 - Sue Lloyd-Roberts - The War on Women
13/49 - Belinda Bauer - The Shut Eye
14/49 - Ann Leckie - Ancillary Justice

15/49 - Adrian Tchaikovsky - Children of Time. Excellent evolutionary sci fi.


----------



## inva (Jun 8, 2017)

1/60 The First Civil Right: How Liberals Built Prison America by Naomi Murakawa
2/60 The March on Washington: Jobs, Freedom, and the Forgotten History of Civil Rights by William P. Jones
3/60 The Lost Promise of Civil Rights by Risa L. Goluboff
4/60 Helen Macfarlane: Red Republican: Essays, articles and her translation of the Communist Manifesto edited by David Black
5/60 All-American Anarchist: Joseph A. Labadie and the Labor Movement by Carlotta R. Anderson
6/60 Behind the Crisis: Marx's Dialectics of Value and Knowledge by Guglielmo Carchedi
7/60 The Long Drop by Denise Mina
8/60 From Power to Prejudice: The Rise of Racial Individualism in Midcentury America by Leah N. Gordon
9/60 Lucy Parsons: An American Revolutionary by Carolyn Ashbaugh
10/60 Beyond Capital: Marx's Political Economy of the Working Class by Michael A. Lebowitz
11/60 Economics, Politics and the Age of Inflation by Paul Mattick
12/60 Maigret at Picratt's by Georges Simenon
13/60 Spring Sleepers by Kyoko Yoshida
14/60 Caliban and the Witch: Women, the Body and Primitive Accumulation by Silvia Federici
15/60 Blood of the Dawn by Claudia Salazar Jiménez
16/60 Testosterone Rex: Unmaking the Myths of Our Gendered Minds by Cordelia Fine
17/60 Mikumari by Misumi Kubo
18/60 The Deluge: The Great War and the Remaking of Global Order by Adam Tooze
19/60 The Transparent Labyrinth by Keiichrō Hirano
20/60 American Genius, a Comedy by Lynne Tillman
21/60 Parade by Shuichi Yoshida
22/60 Marxism: Last Refuge of the Bourgeoisie? by Paul Mattick
23/60 The Bees by Laline Paull
*24/60 When Mystical Creatures Attack! by Kathleen Founds
25/60 The Girl Who is Getting Married by Aoko Matsuda
26/60 Portable Curiosities by Julie Koh*


----------



## kropotkin (Jun 9, 2017)

1. Tom Rob Smith - child 44
2. Louisa Lim - People's Republic of Amnesia: Tiananmen Revisited
3. Robin Yassin-Kassab, Leila Al-Shami -  Burning Country: Syrians in revolution and war
4. Daniel Kahneman -  Thinking, Fast and Slow
5. John Courtenay Grinwood - Arabesk 
6. Harsha walia - undoing border imperialism 
7. Howard zinn -  a people's history of the united states 
8. Simon Mawer -  the glass room
9. Taking Sides: Revolutionary Solidarity and the Poverty of Liberalism - Cindy Milstein (Editor)
10. Platform Capitalism - Nick Srnicek 
11. The Meaning of Race - kenan malik 
12. The name of the wind- Patrick Rothfuss 
13. Folding Beijing - Hao Jingfang
14. Stories of your life  and others- Ted Chiang 
15. House of God - Samuel Shem
16. The Sellout - Paul Beatty 
17. Capitalist Realism - Mark Fisher 
18. The Clockwork rocket- greg egan
19. Southern Insurgency: The Coming of the Global Working Class - Immanuel Ness
20. The power- naomi alderman 
21. Stalin: court of the red tsar - Simon sebag-montefiori 
22. The Wise Man's Fear - Patrick Rothfuss
23. Violent Borders - refugees and the right to move - Reece Jones
* 24. Cultural Studies: A Theoretical History - Stuart Hall*
25. Dodgers by Bill Beverly
26. A gentleman in Moscow - Amor Towles
27/45. The stranger - Albert Camus
28/45. Lustrum - Robert Harris
29/45. Sapiens: A Brief History of Humankind- Yuval Noah Harari  
*30/45. All the Birds in the Sky- Charlie Jane Anders
31/45. Our kind of traitor - John le carre 
*


----------



## Manter (Jun 10, 2017)

1/29 Volker Kutscher Babylon Berlin
2/29 Philip Kerr The other side of silence
3/29 Bill Beverley Dodgers
4,5,6/29 Robert Wilson Charlie Boxer series. (Capital punishment, you will never find me, stealing people)
7/29 Jay Kristoff Stormdancer - lotus trilogy
8/29 Amid the ruins- Ausma Zehanat Khan
9/29 the language of secrets- Ausma Zehanat Khan
10/29 a conjouring of light- VE Schwab
11/29 strangers in their own land- Arlie Russell Hochschild.
12/29 A death in Sarajevo- Ausma Zehanat Khan
13/29 still midnight (Alex Morrow)- Denise Mina
14/29 Sometimes I lie- Alice Feeney
15/29 the wheel of osheim- Mark Lawrence. 
16/29 saint's blood- Sebastian de Castel
17/29 the shadow of what was lost- James Islington
18/29 tyrant's throne- Sebastian de Castel
19/20/21/29 the invisible library, the masked city, the burning page - Genevieve Cogman
22/29 a teaspoon of earth and sky- Dina Nayeri
23/29 The Waking Fire- Anthony Ryan


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 11, 2017)

1/65 - Laurie Lee - Village Christmas and Other Notes on the English Year
2/65 - John Irving - A Prayer for Owen Meany (1/10*)
3/65 - Ben Aaronovitch - Moon Over Soho
4/65 - William Boyd - Any Human Heart (2/10)
5/65 - Douglas Adams - Dirk Gently's Holistic Detective Agency
6/65 - John Steinbeck - Tortilla Flat
7/65 - Andrew Michael Hurley - The Loney
8/65 - Tana French - Into The Woods (Dublin Murder Squad 1) (3/10)
9/65 - Larry McMurty - Lonesome Dove (4/10)
10/65 - Denise Mina - The Dead Hour (Paddy Meehan 2)
11/65 - Ian Rankin - The Flood
12/65 - Denise Mina - Slip of the Knife (Paddy Meehan 3)
13/65 - Neil Gaiman - Trigger Warning: Short Fictions and Disturbances
14/65 - Bill Beverly - Dodgers
15/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Face of Trespass
16/65 - John Irving - The World According to Garp (5/10)
17/65 - Val McDermid - Out of Bounds
18/65 - Stuart Maconie - Hope and Glory: A People's History of Modern Britain
19/65 - Margaret Atwood - Oryx and Crake
20/65 - Kate Atkinson - Emotionally Weird
21/65 - Roald Dahl - Madness
22/65 - Tana French - The Likeness (Dublin Murder Squad 2) (6/10)
23/65 - Daniel Woodrell - The Maid's Version
24/65 - Laline Paull - The Bees
25/65 - Jonathan Franzen - Freedom (7/10)
26/65 - Nicola Morgan - Blame My Brain: The Amazing Teenage Brain Revealed
27/65 - Arundhati Roy - The God of Small Things
28/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Killing Doll
29/65 - Denise Mina - Sanctum
*
30/65 - John Williams - Butcher's Crossing.*


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 11, 2017)

1/49 - Dave Eggers - The Circle
2/49 - John Masefield - The Box of Delights
3/49 - Jenny Nimmo - The Rinaldi Ring
4/49 - Sarah Helm - If This Is A Woman
5/49 - Art Spiegelman - Maus
6/49 - Will Ferguson - 419
7/49 - Bram Stoker - Dracula
8/49 - Paul Cornell - Witches of Lychford
9/49 - John Connolly - Night Music
10/49 - Kristin Cashore - Graceling
11/49 - Deborah Levy - Swimming Home
12/49 - Sue Lloyd-Roberts - The War on Women
13/49 - Belinda Bauer - The Shut Eye
14/49 - Ann Leckie - Ancillary Justice
15/49 - Adrian Tchaikovsky - Children of Time

16/49 - Stephen King - Bag of Bones. This is a classic SK half and half - so many familiar tropes (the mystic child, the mystic black folks, the queasy romance between midlife narrator and too-perfect much younger woman) and frankly the whole thing could use a good prune...but I still found it absorbing enough to ignore my children and chores for.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 12, 2017)

May Kasahara said:


> 16/49 - Stephen King - Bag of Bones. This is a classic SK half and half - so many familiar tropes (the mystic child, the mystic black folks, *the queasy romance between midlife narrator and too-perfect much younger woman*) and frankly the whole thing could use a good prune...but I still found it absorbing enough to ignore my children and chores for.





It is a thing that crops up a _lot _in SK books.
It makes me a little queasy too.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 12, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> 29/50 anthony mcintyre, good friday: the death of irish republicanism (new york: ausubo, 2008)


30/50 georges simenon, the madman of bergerac (london: penguin, 2003)


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 12, 2017)

BoatieBird said:


> It is a thing that crops up a _lot _in SK books.
> It makes me a little queasy too.



Particularly in his post-near death experience novels - Mr Mercedes and Revival had the same thing, in fact the woman in Mr Mercedes follows exactly the same character arc, which now I come to think of it is the same as Susan in Salem's Lot. It's disappointing.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 12, 2017)

Manter said:


> 22/29 a teaspoon of earth and sky- Dina Nayeri


What did you think of this Manter? It's on my list.


----------



## Manter (Jun 12, 2017)

Biddlybee said:


> What did you think of this Manter? It's on my list.


Brilliant. Really well written, you kind of sink into the world she creates for you. One of those books where you can almost smell the dust and see the village. Took me a while to unpick who was who, though, and it has a strong thread of magic realism in it, so what is true and what is not isn't immediately apparent. Gasped a couple of times, cried too. Really good book


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 12, 2017)

Might bump it up my list


----------



## marty21 (Jun 12, 2017)

1/75 Sanctuary : After it Happened Book 5 -  Devon C Ford
2/75 1916 : The Morning After - Tim Pat Coogan
3/75 Last Stand at Saber River - Elmore Leonard
4/75 After : The Shock - Scott Nicholson
5/75 After : The Echo - Scott Nicholson
6/75 After : Milepost 291 - Scott Nicholson
7/75 After : Whiteout - Scott Nicholson
8/75 After : Red Scare - Scott Nicholson
9/75 Surviving The Evacuation : Ireland - Book 9 -Frank Tayell
10/75 Crisis - Frank Gardner
11/75 Outcast London : A Study in the Relationship Between Classes in Victorian Society - Gareth Stedman Jones
12/75 After : Dying Light - Scott Nicholson
13/75 The Ruins - T W Piperbrook
14/75 Confederates - Thomas Keneally
15/75 Black Water Lilies - Michel Bussi
16/75 The Revenge of History - Seumas Milne
17/75 The Great War : The American Front - Harry Turtledove.
18/75 The Wrong Side of Goodbye - Michael Connelly
19/75 Surviving The Evacuation : The Last Candidate - Book 10 . Frank Tayell
20/75 The Gunslinger : The Dark Tower - Stephen King.
21/75 Out of Bounds - Val McDermid
22/75 Hurst - Robin Crumby
23/75 The Great War : Walk In Hell - Harry Turtledove
24/75 Cold Earth - Ann Cleeves
25/75 Critical Dawn - Darren Wearmouth & Colin Barnes
26/75 Critical Path - Wearmouth & Barnes
27/75 Critical Strike - Wearmouth & Barnes
*********
28/75 The Birdwatcher - William Shaw


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jun 12, 2017)

1/25 Ken Follett - World Without End
2/25 Frances Hardinge - Fly By Night
3/25 Larry McMurtry - Lonesome Dove
4/25 Roald Dahl - Madness (short stories)
5/25 Raymond Chandler - The Big Sleep
6/25 David Rodigan - My Life in Reggae
7/25 Alan Garner - The Owl Service
8/25 William Goldman - The Princess Bride
9/25 George Orwell - Burmese Days
10/25 John Steinbeck - Cannery Row
11/25 Bill Beverly - Dodgers
12/25 Brian Jacques - Redwall
13/25 Philip Pullman - Northern Lights (reread)
14/25 Stephen P Kershaw - A Brief History of the Roman Empire: Rise and Fall

15/25 China Miéville - Perdido Street Station


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jun 13, 2017)

1/50 Vladimir Nabokov - Speak, Memory
2/50 Larry McMurtry - Lonesome Dove
3/50 Steve Reicher - Mad Mobs and Englishmen?: Myths and realities of the 2011 riots
4/50 Stuart Jeffries - Grand Hotel Abyss
5/50 Sean Birchall - Beating the Fascists: The Untold Story of Anti-fascist Action
6/50 Alasdair Gray - Lanark
7/50 Shirley Jackson - The Haunting of Hill House
8/50 Jon Ronson - So You've Been Publicly Shamed
9/50 Justin McGruick - Radical Cities
10/50 Mark Fisher - Capitalist Realism
11/50 Hannah Arendt - Eichmann in Jerusalem
12/50 Martin Ford - Rise of the Robots 
13/50 John Steinbeck - Cannery Row
14/50 Franz Kafka - The Trial (re-read)
15/50 Robert Baxell - Unlikely Warriors: The British in the Spanish Civil War and the Struggle Against Fascism
16/50 John Berger - Ways of Seeing
17/50 Bill Beverly - Dodgers 
18/50 Susan Sontag - On Photography
19/50 James Baldwin - Another Country
20/50 Raymond Chandler - The Long Goodbye 
21/50 Raymond Carver - What We Talk About When We Talk About Love 
22/50 Gunter Grass- The Tin Drum 
23/50 Cormac McCarthy - Child of God
24/50 Nathan Hill - The Nix
25/50 Jeffrey Eugenides - Middlesex 
26/50 Ursula K. Le Guin - The Dispossessed 
27/50 Elena Ferrante - Those Who Leave and Those Who Stay 
28/50 John Dinges - The Condor Years
29/50 Albert Camus - The Fall
30/50 Elena Ferrante - The Story of the Lost Child
31/50 Roberto Bolaño - By Night In Chile
*32/50 Junot Diaz- The Brief Wondrous Life of Oscar Wao*


----------



## braindancer (Jun 14, 2017)

1/20 - The Secret History - Donna Tartt
2/20 - The Grifters - Jim Thompson
3/20 - His Bloody Project - Graeme Macrae Burnet
4/20 - The Sellout - Paul Beatty
5/20 - The North Water - Ian McGuire
6/20 - The Little Friend - Donna Tartt
7/20 - Black Water Lillies - Michel Bussi
8/20 - The Essex Serpent - Sarah Perry
9/20 - The Mask of Dimitrios - Eric Ambler


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 14, 2017)

1/65 - Laurie Lee - Village Christmas and Other Notes on the English Year
2/65 - John Irving - A Prayer for Owen Meany (1/10*)
3/65 - Ben Aaronovitch - Moon Over Soho
4/65 - William Boyd - Any Human Heart (2/10)
5/65 - Douglas Adams - Dirk Gently's Holistic Detective Agency
6/65 - John Steinbeck - Tortilla Flat
7/65 - Andrew Michael Hurley - The Loney
8/65 - Tana French - Into The Woods (Dublin Murder Squad 1) (3/10)
9/65 - Larry McMurty - Lonesome Dove (4/10)
10/65 - Denise Mina - The Dead Hour (Paddy Meehan 2)
11/65 - Ian Rankin - The Flood
12/65 - Denise Mina - Slip of the Knife (Paddy Meehan 3)
13/65 - Neil Gaiman - Trigger Warning: Short Fictions and Disturbances
14/65 - Bill Beverly - Dodgers
15/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Face of Trespass
16/65 - John Irving - The World According to Garp (5/10)
17/65 - Val McDermid - Out of Bounds
18/65 - Stuart Maconie - Hope and Glory: A People's History of Modern Britain
19/65 - Margaret Atwood - Oryx and Crake
20/65 - Kate Atkinson - Emotionally Weird
21/65 - Roald Dahl - Madness
22/65 - Tana French - The Likeness (Dublin Murder Squad 2) (6/10)
23/65 - Daniel Woodrell - The Maid's Version
24/65 - Laline Paull - The Bees
25/65 - Jonathan Franzen - Freedom (7/10)
26/65 - Nicola Morgan - Blame My Brain: The Amazing Teenage Brain Revealed
27/65 - Arundhati Roy - The God of Small Things
28/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Killing Doll
29/65 - Denise Mina - Sanctum
30/65 - John Williams - Butcher's Crossing
*
31/65 - Anita Brookner - Hotel Du Lac*


----------



## marty21 (Jun 14, 2017)

1/75 Sanctuary : After it Happened Book 5 -  Devon C Ford
2/75 1916 : The Morning After - Tim Pat Coogan
3/75 Last Stand at Saber River - Elmore Leonard
4/75 After : The Shock - Scott Nicholson
5/75 After : The Echo - Scott Nicholson
6/75 After : Milepost 291 - Scott Nicholson
7/75 After : Whiteout - Scott Nicholson
8/75 After : Red Scare - Scott Nicholson
9/75 Surviving The Evacuation : Ireland - Book 9 -Frank Tayell
10/75 Crisis - Frank Gardner
11/75 Outcast London : A Study in the Relationship Between Classes in Victorian Society - Gareth Stedman Jones
12/75 After : Dying Light - Scott Nicholson
13/75 The Ruins - T W Piperbrook
14/75 Confederates - Thomas Keneally
15/75 Black Water Lilies - Michel Bussi
16/75 The Revenge of History - Seumas Milne
17/75 The Great War : The American Front - Harry Turtledove.
18/75 The Wrong Side of Goodbye - Michael Connelly
19/75 Surviving The Evacuation : The Last Candidate - Book 10 . Frank Tayell
20/75 The Gunslinger : The Dark Tower - Stephen King.
21/75 Out of Bounds - Val McDermid
22/75 Hurst - Robin Crumby
23/75 The Great War : Walk In Hell - Harry Turtledove
24/75 Cold Earth - Ann Cleeves
25/75 Critical Dawn - Darren Wearmouth & Colin Barnes
26/75 Critical Path - Wearmouth & Barnes
27/75 Critical Strike - Wearmouth & Barnes
28/75 The Birdwatcher - William Shaw
**********

29/75 Dodgers - Bill Beverly


----------



## inva (Jun 14, 2017)

1/60 The First Civil Right: How Liberals Built Prison America by Naomi Murakawa
2/60 The March on Washington: Jobs, Freedom, and the Forgotten History of Civil Rights by William P. Jones
3/60 The Lost Promise of Civil Rights by Risa L. Goluboff
4/60 Helen Macfarlane: Red Republican: Essays, articles and her translation of the Communist Manifesto edited by David Black
5/60 All-American Anarchist: Joseph A. Labadie and the Labor Movement by Carlotta R. Anderson
6/60 Behind the Crisis: Marx's Dialectics of Value and Knowledge by Guglielmo Carchedi
7/60 The Long Drop by Denise Mina
8/60 From Power to Prejudice: The Rise of Racial Individualism in Midcentury America by Leah N. Gordon
9/60 Lucy Parsons: An American Revolutionary by Carolyn Ashbaugh
10/60 Beyond Capital: Marx's Political Economy of the Working Class by Michael A. Lebowitz
11/60 Economics, Politics and the Age of Inflation by Paul Mattick
12/60 Maigret at Picratt's by Georges Simenon
13/60 Spring Sleepers by Kyoko Yoshida
14/60 Caliban and the Witch: Women, the Body and Primitive Accumulation by Silvia Federici
15/60 Blood of the Dawn by Claudia Salazar Jiménez
16/60 Testosterone Rex: Unmaking the Myths of Our Gendered Minds by Cordelia Fine
17/60 Mikumari by Misumi Kubo
18/60 The Deluge: The Great War and the Remaking of Global Order by Adam Tooze
19/60 The Transparent Labyrinth by Keiichrō Hirano
20/60 American Genius, a Comedy by Lynne Tillman
21/60 Parade by Shuichi Yoshida
22/60 Marxism: Last Refuge of the Bourgeoisie? by Paul Mattick
23/60 The Bees by Laline Paull
24/60 When Mystical Creatures Attack! by Kathleen Founds
25/60 The Girl Who is Getting Married by Aoko Matsuda
26/60 Portable Curiosities by Julie Koh
*27/60 Everything is Flammable by Gabrielle Bell
28/60 Whigs & Hunters by E.P. Thompson
29/60 Jihad and Death: The Global Appeal of Islamic State by Olivier Roy*


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jun 14, 2017)

34. The Birth of Biopolitics (Lectures 1978 - 1979) - Michel Foucualt


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jun 14, 2017)

35. Thus Spoke Zarathustra - Friedrich Nietzsche


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jun 14, 2017)

1/25 Ken Follett - World Without End
2/25 Frances Hardinge - Fly By Night
3/25 Larry McMurtry - Lonesome Dove
4/25 Roald Dahl - Madness (short stories)
5/25 Raymond Chandler - The Big Sleep
6/25 David Rodigan - My Life in Reggae
7/25 Alan Garner - The Owl Service
8/25 William Goldman - The Princess Bride
9/25 George Orwell - Burmese Days
10/25 John Steinbeck - Cannery Row
11/25 Bill Beverly - Dodgers
12/25 Brian Jacques - Redwall
13/25 Philip Pullman - Northern Lights (reread)
14/25 Stephen P Kershaw - A Brief History of the Roman Empire: Rise and Fall
15/25 China Miéville - Perdido Street Station

16/25 Neil Gaiman - Norse Mythology


----------



## marshall (Jun 15, 2017)

32/109 - James Lee Burke - House of the Rising Sun - it's Burke, so it's typically lyrical, poetic, almost up there with McCormac, tale that spans 1910 Mexican rev, 1st WW, arse-end of the days of the Wild West, loved it
33/109 - Jedidiah Ayres - Peckerwood - hilariously dark Southern noir, gritty innit
34/109 - Robert Harris - Conclave - surprisingly interesting story of cardinals in Rome choosing the next Pope 
35/109 - Viereck and Eldridge - My First Two Thousand Years - first published in 1928, the story of the Wandering Jew, takes in philosophy, science, history, still feels fresh, the kind of book you can dip in and out of, bedside reading.


----------



## ringo (Jun 15, 2017)

marshall said:


> 32/109 - James Lee Burke - House of the Rising Sun - it's Burke, so it's typically lyrical, poetic, almost up there with McCormac, tale that spans 1910 Mexican rev, 1st WW, arse-end of the days of the Wild West, loved it
> 33/109 - Jedidiah Ayres - Peckerwood - hilariously dark Southern noir, gritty innit


They sound good, particularly the second one


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 15, 2017)

I loved Peckerwood, must see what else he's written.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 15, 2017)

1/75 Sanctuary : After it Happened Book 5 -  Devon C Ford
2/75 1916 : The Morning After - Tim Pat Coogan
3/75 Last Stand at Saber River - Elmore Leonard
4/75 After : The Shock - Scott Nicholson
5/75 After : The Echo - Scott Nicholson
6/75 After : Milepost 291 - Scott Nicholson
7/75 After : Whiteout - Scott Nicholson
8/75 After : Red Scare - Scott Nicholson
9/75 Surviving The Evacuation : Ireland - Book 9 -Frank Tayell
10/75 Crisis - Frank Gardner
11/75 Outcast London : A Study in the Relationship Between Classes in Victorian Society - Gareth Stedman Jones
12/75 After : Dying Light - Scott Nicholson
13/75 The Ruins - T W Piperbrook
14/75 Confederates - Thomas Keneally
15/75 Black Water Lilies - Michel Bussi
16/75 The Revenge of History - Seumas Milne
17/75 The Great War : The American Front - Harry Turtledove.
18/75 The Wrong Side of Goodbye - Michael Connelly
19/75 Surviving The Evacuation : The Last Candidate - Book 10 . Frank Tayell
20/75 The Gunslinger : The Dark Tower - Stephen King.
21/75 Out of Bounds - Val McDermid
22/75 Hurst - Robin Crumby
23/75 The Great War : Walk In Hell - Harry Turtledove
24/75 Cold Earth - Ann Cleeves
25/75 Critical Dawn - Darren Wearmouth & Colin Barnes
26/75 Critical Path - Wearmouth & Barnes
27/75 Critical Strike - Wearmouth & Barnes
28/75 The Birdwatcher - William Shaw
29/75 Dodgers - Bill Beverly 
******
30/75 Dark Town - Thomas Mullen


----------



## districtline (Jun 16, 2017)

Hans Abrahamsson – Understanding World Order and Structural Change: Poverty, Conflict and the Global Arena (12/30)
John Kay – Other People’s Money: Masters of the Universe or Servants of the People? (13/30)
John Kenneth Galbraith – A Short History of Financial Euphoria (14/30)


----------



## Me76 (Jun 17, 2017)

1/50 Teenage Revolution, Alan Davies
2/50 The Third Woman, Jonathan Freedland
3/50 The Art of Peeling an Orange, Victoria Avilan
4/50 Courting Trouble, Lisa M Hawkins
5/50 Dr Vigilante, Alberto Hazan
6/50 the Husband's Secret, Liane Moriarty
7/50 Sleep Tight, Rachel Abbot
8/50 A Dark Adapted Eye, Barbara Vine 
9/50 Patchwork Man, DB Martin
10/50 Gone Bad, JB Turner
11/50 The Devil Wears Prada, Lauren Weisberger
12/50 The Cry, Helen Fitzgerald
13/50 While My Eyes Were Closed, Linda Green
14/50 Total Victim Theory, Ian Ballard
15/50 Alternate Lifestyles, Lisa M Hawkins
16/50 Dodgers, Bill Beverly
17/50 Tess of the D'urbervilles, Thomas Hardy
18/50 Secrets of Happiness, Lucy Diamond
19/50 St Lucy's home for girls raised by wolves, Karen Russell
20/50 Love Nina, Nina Stubbs

21/50 Innocence, Dean Koontz
22/50 Diamonds in the Sky, MA Harper
23/50 Son of a Serial Killer, Jams N Roses

Bit of trash lately.  Think I need to sack off Dean Koontz, he's got very samey over the last few years. 
The diamonds in the sky one was pure rubbish, although trying not to be.  
Serial killer good murder trash.  Got it as a free trilogy so more to come.  

High Rise is after that, to try and make my list a bit more high brow.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 17, 2017)

1. "Six Suspects" - Vikas Swarup
2. "Rather Be The Devil"  - Ian Rankin
3. "Those We Left Behind" *-* Stuart Neville
4. "Transition" - Iain Banks
6. "Streets of Darkness" - A.A. Dhand
7. "The Rapture" - Liz Jensen
8. "Collusion" - Stuart Neville
9. "Magpie Murders" - Anthony Horowitz
10."A Dark So Deadly" - Stuart MacBride
11. "Conclave" - Robert Harris
*
12. "A Time of Torment" - John Connolly. Excellent as ever*


----------



## Ptolemy (Jun 17, 2017)

Aiming for 20-29 this year. Not listed in much of an order, as I keep forgetting what I've read!

1/30. _Owning Up_ - George Melly.
2/30. _Meditations_ - Marcus Aurelius.
3/30. _Fear & Loathing on the Campaign Trail '72_ - Hunter S. Thompson.
4/30. _One Hundred Years of Solitude_ - Gabriel Garcia Marquez.
5/30._ The Silk Roads_ - Peter Frankopan.
6/30. _The Communist Manifesto_ - Karl Marx & Friedrich Engels.
7/30.  _Pol Pot: The History of a Nightmare_ - Philip Short.
8/30. _Orlando: A Biography_ - Virginia Woolf.
9/30. _For Whom the Bell Tolls _- Ernest Hemingway.
10/30. _To Have and Have Not_ - Ernest Hemingway.
11/30. _Marriage and the Family in the Middle Ages_ - Frances & Joseph Gies.
12/30. _Corbyn: The Strange Rebirth of Radical Politics_ - Richard Seymour.
13/30. _Nightmare of Ecstasy: The Life and Art of Edward D. Wood, Jr._ - Rudolph Grey.
14/30. _The History Man _- Malcolm Bradbury.

Have also made headway into a lot of other books, so am well on my way to my target; much better than the past couple of years where I did not read much at all.


----------



## gawkrodger (Jun 18, 2017)

1 - Kilcullen - Out of the Mountains
2 - McAlevey - Raising Expectations (and Raising Hell) - re-read
3 - Srnicek - Platform Capitalism
4 - Frase - Four Futures
5 - Dickens - Night Walks
6 - Ellis & Henderson - English Planning in Crisis
7- Beaumont - Night Walking: A Nocturnal History of London
8 - Dunn - Dark Matters: A Manifesto for the Nocturnal City
9 - Mieville - The City & The City
10 - Benjamin - One-way Street and other writings
11- Schlosser - Gods of Metal
12 - Machiavelli - The Prince
13 - Mieville - Perdido Street Station
14 - Shaw + Graham (eds.) - Our Digital Rights to the City
15 - William Morris - The Pilgrims of Hope
16 - Mieville - The Scar
*17 - Mieville - Iron Council
18 - Steinbeck - The Pearl
19 - Mieville - Kraken
20 - Graham - Cities under siege: The new military urbanism*


----------



## ringo (Jun 19, 2017)

1/45 And The Ass Saw The Angel - Nick Cave
2/45 Rant - Chuck Palahniuk
3/45 Thank You, Jeeves - PG Wodehouse
4/45 Disgrace - J.M. Coetzee
5/45 Dodgers - Bill Beverly
6/45 Fup - Jim Dodge
7/45 Dirty Havana Trilogy - Pedro Juan Gutierrez
8/45 Silk - Alessandro Baricco
9/45 Breakfast Of Champions - Kurt Vonnegut
10/45 The Sun Also Rises - Ernest Hemingway
11/45 Rodigan: My Life In Reggae - David Rodigan
12/45 Empire Of The Sun - JG Ballard
13/45 Post Office - Charles Bukowski
14/45 Chronicle Of A Death Foretold - Gabriel Garcia Marquez
15/45 The Saga Of Erik The Viking - Terry Jones
16/45 The End Of The Affair - Graham Greene
17/45 The Little Friend - Donna Tartt
18/45 Demon Dentist - David Walliams
19/45 Koko Takes A Holiday - Kieran Shea
20/45 The Son - Phillip Meyer


----------



## marty21 (Jun 20, 2017)

1/75 Sanctuary : After it Happened Book 5 -  Devon C Ford
2/75 1916 : The Morning After - Tim Pat Coogan
3/75 Last Stand at Saber River - Elmore Leonard
4/75 After : The Shock - Scott Nicholson
5/75 After : The Echo - Scott Nicholson
6/75 After : Milepost 291 - Scott Nicholson
7/75 After : Whiteout - Scott Nicholson
8/75 After : Red Scare - Scott Nicholson
9/75 Surviving The Evacuation : Ireland - Book 9 -Frank Tayell
10/75 Crisis - Frank Gardner
11/75 Outcast London : A Study in the Relationship Between Classes in Victorian Society - Gareth Stedman Jones
12/75 After : Dying Light - Scott Nicholson
13/75 The Ruins - T W Piperbrook
14/75 Confederates - Thomas Keneally
15/75 Black Water Lilies - Michel Bussi
16/75 The Revenge of History - Seumas Milne
17/75 The Great War : The American Front - Harry Turtledove.
18/75 The Wrong Side of Goodbye - Michael Connelly
19/75 Surviving The Evacuation : The Last Candidate - Book 10 . Frank Tayell
20/75 The Gunslinger : The Dark Tower - Stephen King.
21/75 Out of Bounds - Val McDermid
22/75 Hurst - Robin Crumby
23/75 The Great War : Walk In Hell - Harry Turtledove
24/75 Cold Earth - Ann Cleeves
25/75 Critical Dawn - Darren Wearmouth & Colin Barnes
26/75 Critical Path - Wearmouth & Barnes
27/75 Critical Strike - Wearmouth & Barnes
28/75 The Birdwatcher - William Shaw
29/75 Dodgers - Bill Beverly
30/75 Dark Town - Thomas Mullen
*******
31/75 A Hero In France - Alan Furst


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 20, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> 30/50 georges simenon, the madman of bergerac (london: penguin, 2003)


31/50 ernest tidyman, shaft (london: bloomsbury, 2000)


----------



## Voley (Jun 21, 2017)

1/30 Substance: Inside New Order - Peter Hook
2/30 The Illustrated A Brief History Of Time - Stephen Hawking
3/30 A Clash Of Kings - George R.R. Martin
4/30 Reelin' In The Years: The Soundtrack Of A Northern Life - Mark Radcliffe
5/30 Look Back In Hunger: The Autobiography - Jo Brand
6/30 Dodgers - Bill Beverly
7/30 Altamont: The Rolling Stones, The Hells Angels And The Inside Story of Rock's Darkest Day - Joel Selvin
8/30 Live At The Brixton Academy: A Riotous Life In The Music Business - Simon Parkes
9/30 Travels With Charley: In Search Of America - John Steinbeck
10/30 A Storm Of Swords Book 1: Steel And Snow - George R.R. Martin
11/30 Girl In A Band - Kim Gordon
12/30 The Goldfinch - Donna Tartt 

Taken me a long time to finish this epic but really really worth it. Love, loss, fate, self-destruction, the nature of beauty, obsession  - weighty stuff discussed with great characterisation and a plot that I couldn't predict right to the end. Best book I've read so far this year.


----------



## billy_bob (Jun 21, 2017)

1/25 Kevin Barry - Dark Lies the Island
2/25 Elvis Costello - Unfaithful Music and Disappearing Ink*
3/25 George Saunders - The Brain-Dead Megaphone
4/25 George Saunders - Tenth of December
5/25 Charles Dickens - Barnaby Rudge*
6/25 Kathleen Walker-Meikle - Medieval Dogs
7/25 Jon McGregor - This Isn't the Sort of Thing that Happens to Someone Like You
8/25 Truman Capote - In Cold Blood
9/25 Alison Moore - Death and the Seaside
10/25 Alison Moore - The Lighthouse
11/25 Ben & David Crystal - You Say Potato: The Story of English Accents
12/25 Charles Dickens - Dombey and Son*
13/25 Oliver Sachs - The Man Who Mistook His Wife for a Hat

14/25 Eliza Robertson - Wallflowers
15/25 Arthur Conan Doyle - The Five Orange Pips and Other Cases
16/25 Carson McCullers - The Heart Is a Lonely Hunter


----------



## Me76 (Jun 21, 2017)

1/50 Teenage Revolution, Alan Davies
2/50 The Third Woman, Jonathan Freedland
3/50 The Art of Peeling an Orange, Victoria Avilan
4/50 Courting Trouble, Lisa M Hawkins
5/50 Dr Vigilante, Alberto Hazan
6/50 the Husband's Secret, Liane Moriarty
7/50 Sleep Tight, Rachel Abbot
8/50 A Dark Adapted Eye, Barbara Vine 
9/50 Patchwork Man, DB Martin
10/50 Gone Bad, JB Turner
11/50 The Devil Wears Prada, Lauren Weisberger
12/50 The Cry, Helen Fitzgerald
13/50 While My Eyes Were Closed, Linda Green
14/50 Total Victim Theory, Ian Ballard
15/50 Alternate Lifestyles, Lisa M Hawkins
16/50 Dodgers, Bill Beverly
17/50 Tess of the D'urbervilles, Thomas Hardy
18/50 Secrets of Happiness, Lucy Diamond
19/50 St Lucy's home for girls raised by wolves, Karen Russell
20/50 Love Nina, Nina Stubbs
21/50 Innocence, Dean Koontz
22/50 Diamonds in the Sky, MA Harper
23/50 Son of a Serial Killer, Jams N Roses
24/50 Blood of a Serial Killer, Jams N Roses.

25/50 When my Ship Comes In, Sue Wilsher.   Written by one of my work colleague's wife and not half bad.


----------



## Ptolemy (Jun 22, 2017)

Me76 said:


> 17/50 Tess of the D'urbervilles, Thomas Hardy.



What did you think about this? I had the opportunity to read it years ago and passed it up, always been curious about it though.


----------



## Me76 (Jun 22, 2017)

Ptolemy said:


> What did you think about this? I had the opportunity to read it years ago and passed it up, always been curious about it though.


I thought the language was gorgeous and the depiction of the English pastoral landscape beautiful.  The story and characters were quite frustrating though.


----------



## braindancer (Jun 22, 2017)

1/20 - The Secret History - Donna Tartt
2/20 - The Grifters - Jim Thompson
3/20 - His Bloody Project - Graeme Macrae Burnet
4/20 - The Sellout - Paul Beatty
5/20 - The North Water - Ian McGuire
6/20 - The Little Friend - Donna Tartt
7/20 - Black Water Lillies - Michel Bussi
8/20 - The Essex Serpent - Sarah Perry
9/20 - The Mask of Dimitrios - Eric Ambler
10/20 - Girl in a Band - Kim Gordon


----------



## districtline (Jun 22, 2017)

Andrew Walker & Gautam Sen – Analyzing the Global Political Economy (1/30)
Björn Hettne - Thinking About Development (2/30)
Ellen Meiksins Wood - The Origin of Capitalism (3/30)
Peter Ackroyd - London: The Biography (4/30)
Robert O’Brien & Marc Williams – Global Political Economy: Evolution and Dynamics (5/30)
Tony Norfield – The City: London and the Global Power of Finance (6/30)
Gian Luca Gardini – Latin America in the 21st Century: Nations, Regionalism, Globalization (7/30)
Richard Ford – The Sportswriter (8/30)
Joseph S. Nye, Jr. – Is the American Century Over? (9/30)
Joseph Roth - Zipper and His Father (10/30)
Jerry White - London in the Twentieth Century: A City and Its People (11/30)
Hans Abrahamsson – Understanding World Order and Structural Change: Poverty, Conflict and the Global Arena (12/30)
John Kay – Other People’s Money: Masters of the Universe or Servants of the People? (13/30)
John Kenneth Galbraith – A Short History of Financial Euphoria (14/30)

*Ellen Meiksins Wood - Empire of Capital (15/30)*


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jun 22, 2017)

1/50 Vladimir Nabokov - Speak, Memory
2/50 Larry McMurtry - Lonesome Dove
3/50 Steve Reicher - Mad Mobs and Englishmen?: Myths and realities of the 2011 riots
4/50 Stuart Jeffries - Grand Hotel Abyss
5/50 Sean Birchall - Beating the Fascists: The Untold Story of Anti-fascist Action
6/50 Alasdair Gray - Lanark
7/50 Shirley Jackson - The Haunting of Hill House
8/50 Jon Ronson - So You've Been Publicly Shamed
9/50 Justin McGruick - Radical Cities
10/50 Mark Fisher - Capitalist Realism
11/50 Hannah Arendt - Eichmann in Jerusalem
12/50 Martin Ford - Rise of the Robots 
13/50 John Steinbeck - Cannery Row
14/50 Franz Kafka - The Trial (re-read)
15/50 Robert Baxell - Unlikely Warriors: The British in the Spanish Civil War and the Struggle Against Fascism
16/50 John Berger - Ways of Seeing
17/50 Bill Beverly - Dodgers 
18/50 Susan Sontag - On Photography
19/50 James Baldwin - Another Country
20/50 Raymond Chandler - The Long Goodbye 
21/50 Raymond Carver - What We Talk About When We Talk About Love 
22/50 Gunter Grass- The Tin Drum 
23/50 Cormac McCarthy - Child of God
24/50 Nathan Hill - The Nix
25/50 Jeffrey Eugenides - Middlesex 
26/50 Ursula K. Le Guin - The Dispossessed 
27/50 Elena Ferrante - Those Who Leave and Those Who Stay 
28/50 John Dinges - The Condor Years
29/50 Albert Camus - The Fall
30/50 Elena Ferrante - The Story of the Lost Child
31/50 Roberto Bolaño - By Night In Chile
32/50 Junot Diaz- The Brief Wondrous Life of Oscar Wao
*33/50 Angela Davis - An Autobiography 
*


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 22, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> 31/50 ernest tidyman, shaft (london: bloomsbury, 2000)


32/50 georges simenon, the misty harbour (london: penguin, 2015)


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 23, 2017)

1/65 - Laurie Lee - Village Christmas and Other Notes on the English Year
2/65 - John Irving - A Prayer for Owen Meany (1/10*)
3/65 - Ben Aaronovitch - Moon Over Soho
4/65 - William Boyd - Any Human Heart (2/10)
5/65 - Douglas Adams - Dirk Gently's Holistic Detective Agency
6/65 - John Steinbeck - Tortilla Flat
7/65 - Andrew Michael Hurley - The Loney
8/65 - Tana French - Into The Woods (Dublin Murder Squad 1) (3/10)
9/65 - Larry McMurty - Lonesome Dove (4/10)
10/65 - Denise Mina - The Dead Hour (Paddy Meehan 2)
11/65 - Ian Rankin - The Flood
12/65 - Denise Mina - Slip of the Knife (Paddy Meehan 3)
13/65 - Neil Gaiman - Trigger Warning: Short Fictions and Disturbances
14/65 - Bill Beverly - Dodgers
15/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Face of Trespass
16/65 - John Irving - The World According to Garp (5/10)
17/65 - Val McDermid - Out of Bounds
18/65 - Stuart Maconie - Hope and Glory: A People's History of Modern Britain
19/65 - Margaret Atwood - Oryx and Crake
20/65 - Kate Atkinson - Emotionally Weird
21/65 - Roald Dahl - Madness
22/65 - Tana French - The Likeness (Dublin Murder Squad 2) (6/10)
23/65 - Daniel Woodrell - The Maid's Version
24/65 - Laline Paull - The Bees
25/65 - Jonathan Franzen - Freedom (7/10)
26/65 - Nicola Morgan - Blame My Brain: The Amazing Teenage Brain Revealed
27/65 - Arundhati Roy - The God of Small Things
28/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Killing Doll
29/65 - Denise Mina - Sanctum
30/65 - John Williams - Butcher's Crossing
31/65 - Anita Brookner - Hotel Du Lac
*
32/65 - Peter James - Need You Dead*


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jun 24, 2017)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 1/25 Malcolm X and Alex Haley - The Autobiography of Malcolm X
> 2/25 Alex de Jonge - Nightmare Culture: Lautremont & "Les Chants de Maldoror"
> 3/25 Viv Albertine - Clothes Clothes Clothes Music Music Music Boys Boys Boys
> 4/25 Endnotes 1: Preliminary Materials For A Balance Sheet Of The Twentieth Century
> ...



*13/25 Karl Marx - Capital volume 3*


----------



## marty21 (Jun 24, 2017)

1/75 Sanctuary : After it Happened Book 5 -  Devon C Ford
2/75 1916 : The Morning After - Tim Pat Coogan
3/75 Last Stand at Saber River - Elmore Leonard
4/75 After : The Shock - Scott Nicholson
5/75 After : The Echo - Scott Nicholson
6/75 After : Milepost 291 - Scott Nicholson
7/75 After : Whiteout - Scott Nicholson
8/75 After : Red Scare - Scott Nicholson
9/75 Surviving The Evacuation : Ireland - Book 9 -Frank Tayell
10/75 Crisis - Frank Gardner
11/75 Outcast London : A Study in the Relationship Between Classes in Victorian Society - Gareth Stedman Jones
12/75 After : Dying Light - Scott Nicholson
13/75 The Ruins - T W Piperbrook
14/75 Confederates - Thomas Keneally
15/75 Black Water Lilies - Michel Bussi
16/75 The Revenge of History - Seumas Milne
17/75 The Great War : The American Front - Harry Turtledove.
18/75 The Wrong Side of Goodbye - Michael Connelly
19/75 Surviving The Evacuation : The Last Candidate - Book 10 . Frank Tayell
20/75 The Gunslinger : The Dark Tower - Stephen King.
21/75 Out of Bounds - Val McDermid
22/75 Hurst - Robin Crumby
23/75 The Great War : Walk In Hell - Harry Turtledove
24/75 Cold Earth - Ann Cleeves
25/75 Critical Dawn - Darren Wearmouth & Colin Barnes
26/75 Critical Path - Wearmouth & Barnes
27/75 Critical Strike - Wearmouth & Barnes
28/75 The Birdwatcher - William Shaw
29/75 Dodgers - Bill Beverly
30/75 Dark Town - Thomas Mullen
31/75 A Hero In France - Alan Furst
***********
32/75 Reelin' in The Years : The Soundtrack of a Northern Life. - Mark Radcliffe


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jun 25, 2017)

1/25 Ken Follett - World Without End
2/25 Frances Hardinge - Fly By Night
3/25 Larry McMurtry - Lonesome Dove
4/25 Roald Dahl - Madness (short stories)
5/25 Raymond Chandler - The Big Sleep
6/25 David Rodigan - My Life in Reggae
7/25 Alan Garner - The Owl Service
8/25 William Goldman - The Princess Bride
9/25 George Orwell - Burmese Days
10/25 John Steinbeck - Cannery Row
11/25 Bill Beverly - Dodgers
12/25 Brian Jacques - Redwall
13/25 Philip Pullman - Northern Lights (reread)
14/25 Stephen P Kershaw - A Brief History of the Roman Empire: Rise and Fall
15/25 China Miéville - Perdido Street Station
16/25 Neil Gaiman - Norse Mythology

17/26 Philip Pullman - The Subtle Knife (reread)


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 25, 2017)

1. "Six Suspects" - Vikas Swarup
2. "Rather Be The Devil"  - Ian Rankin
3. "Those We Left Behind" *-* Stuart Neville
4. "Transition" - Iain Banks
6. "Streets of Darkness" - A.A. Dhand
7. "The Rapture" - Liz Jensen
8. "Collusion" - Stuart Neville
9. "Magpie Murders" - Anthony Horowitz
10."A Dark So Deadly" - Stuart MacBride
11. "Conclave" - Robert Harris
12. "A Time of Torment" - John Connolly

*13. "The House of Dolls" - David Hewson. Interesting Amsterdam set police thriller*


----------



## D'wards (Jun 25, 2017)

1/26 - Blood Meridian - Cormac McCarthy (reread)
2/26 - Dead Funny: Horror Stories by Comedians - Edited by Robin Ince and Johnny Mains
3/26 - Frank Skinner on the Road by Frank Skinner
4/26 - Karlology by Karl Pilkington
5/26 - Wolf Hall by Hilary Mantel
6/26 - Pennine Walkies by Mark Wallington
7/26 - The Secret Diary of Adrian Mole age 13 3/4 by Sue Townsend (reread)
8/26 - All the Pretty Horses by Cormac McCarthy
9/26 - 2001 A Space Odyssey by Arthur C. Clarke (reread)
10/26 - Born to Run by Bruce Springsteen
11/26 - The Girl on the Train by Paula Hawkins
12/26 - Dead Funny Encore: More Horror Stories by Comedians - Edited by Robin Ince and Johnny Mains
13/26 - The Growing Pains of Adrian Mole by Sue Townsend (reread)
14/26 - IT by Stephen King
15/26 - What Planet Am I On? by Shaun Ryder
16/26 - I Am Pilgrim by Terry Hayes
17/26 - The Crossing by Cormac McCarthy
18/26 - Clothes Clothes Clothes Music Music Music Boys Boys Boys by Viv Albertine
19/26 - Watership Down by Richard Adams


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 26, 2017)

34 - Secularism confronts islam - Olivier Roy
35 - Trendy fascism: white power music and the future of democracy - Nancy S Love
36 - Labor in the Global Digital Economy - Ursula Huws 
37 - All Knees and Elbows of Susceptibility and Refusal: Reading History From Below - Athony Iles and Tom Roberts
38 - The New politics of Class: The Political exclusion of the British Working Class - Geoffrey Evans and James Tilley
39 - Socialism From Below - Dave Renton
40 - The Enemy: An Intellectual Portrait of Carl Schmitt - Gopal Balakrishnan
41 -  Beyond Marx: Theorising the Global Labour Relations of the Twenty-First Century - ed Marcel Van Der Linden and Karl Heinz Roth
42 - Looking for the Proletariat: Socialisme Ou Barbarie and the Problem of Worker Writing - Stephen William Hastings-King (re-read of a sort as i'd read the phd thesis)
43 - Revolution, Defeat and Theoretical Underdevelopment: Russia, Turkey Spain, Bolivia - Loren Goldner
44 - Rupturing the Dialectic: The Struggle against Work, Money, and Financialization - Harry Cleaver
45 - Kill All Normies: Online Culture Wars from 4chan and Tumblr to Trump and the Alt-Right - Angela Nagle
46 - General Intellects: Twenty-Five Thinkers for the Twenty-First Century - McKenzie Wark
47 - The Mosaic of Islam: A Conversation with Perry Anderson -  Suleiman Mourad
48 - Contemporary Italian Narrative and 1970s Terrorism: Stranger than Fact - David Ward
49 - Reactionary Modernism: Technology, Culture, and Politics in Weimar and the Third Reich - Jeffrey Herf (bit of a cheat as i'd read half of it before and then forgot about it for a year or so)
50 - Podemos: In the Name of the People -  Íñigo Errejón , Chantal Mouffe


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jun 26, 2017)

Interesting list, butchersapron thanks.


----------



## Ptolemy (Jun 26, 2017)

1/30. _Owning Up_ - George Melly.
2/30. _Meditations_ - Marcus Aurelius.
3/30. _Fear & Loathing on the Campaign Trail '72_ - Hunter S. Thompson.
4/30. _One Hundred Years of Solitude_ - Gabriel Garcia Marquez.
5/30._ The Silk Roads_ - Peter Frankopan.
6/30. _The Communist Manifesto_ - Karl Marx & Friedrich Engels.
7/30. _Pol Pot: The History of a Nightmare_ - Philip Short.
8/30. _Orlando: A Biography_ - Virginia Woolf.
9/30. _For Whom the Bell Tolls _- Ernest Hemingway.
10/30. _To Have and Have Not_ - Ernest Hemingway.
11/30. _Marriage and the Family in the Middle Ages_ - Frances & Joseph Gies.
12/30. _Corbyn: The Strange Rebirth of Radical Politics_ - Richard Seymour.
13/30. _Nightmare of Ecstasy: The Life and Art of Edward D. Wood, Jr._ - Rudolph Grey.
14/30. _The History Man _- Malcolm Bradbury.
*15/30. Born to Run - Bruce Springsteen.
16/30. Cambodia: 1975 - 1982 - Michael Vickery.*


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 26, 2017)

1/48 Sanjay Chaturvedi and Timothy Doyle - _Climate Terror: A Critical Geopolitics of Climate Change_
2/48 Poul Anderson - _Tau Zero_
3/48 David Mitchell - _The Bone Clocks_
4/48 Asa Briggs -_ Victorian Cities_
5/48 Howard Zinn - _You Can't Be Neutral on a Moving Train_
6/48 Jeff Vendermeer - _Authority_
7/48 Errico Malatesta - _At the Cafe: Conversation_s _on Anarchism_
8/48 Halldor Laxness -_ The Atom Station_
9/48 M. John Harrison - _The Centurai Device_
10/48 Margaret Atwood - _Life Before Man_
11/48 Steven Pinker - _The Sense of Style_
12/48 Octavia E Butler - _Dawn_
13/48 Patrick Rothfuss - _The Name of the Wind_
14/48 Margaret Atwood - _The Handmaid's Tale_
15/48 Kurt Vonnegut - _Breakfast of Champions_
16/48 Patrick Rothfuss - _The Wise Man's Fear_
17/48 Yuval Noah Harari - _Homo Deus_
18/48 Andy Weir - _The Martian_

*19/48 Oliver Sacks - Hallucinations
20/48 Dashiell Hammett - Red Harvest
*
From the Oliver Sacks book I learned that a weird visual distortion I've experienced a handful of times is a textbook case of migraine aura. I'd never had the faintest idea what it was or even how to describe it before.

To stay on target I now need to read four books in four days


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 27, 2017)

1/65 - Laurie Lee - Village Christmas and Other Notes on the English Year
2/65 - John Irving - A Prayer for Owen Meany (1/10*)
3/65 - Ben Aaronovitch - Moon Over Soho
4/65 - William Boyd - Any Human Heart (2/10)
5/65 - Douglas Adams - Dirk Gently's Holistic Detective Agency
6/65 - John Steinbeck - Tortilla Flat
7/65 - Andrew Michael Hurley - The Loney
8/65 - Tana French - Into The Woods (Dublin Murder Squad 1) (3/10)
9/65 - Larry McMurty - Lonesome Dove (4/10)
10/65 - Denise Mina - The Dead Hour (Paddy Meehan 2)
11/65 - Ian Rankin - The Flood
12/65 - Denise Mina - Slip of the Knife (Paddy Meehan 3)
13/65 - Neil Gaiman - Trigger Warning: Short Fictions and Disturbances
14/65 - Bill Beverly - Dodgers
15/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Face of Trespass
16/65 - John Irving - The World According to Garp (5/10)
17/65 - Val McDermid - Out of Bounds
18/65 - Stuart Maconie - Hope and Glory: A People's History of Modern Britain
19/65 - Margaret Atwood - Oryx and Crake
20/65 - Kate Atkinson - Emotionally Weird
21/65 - Roald Dahl - Madness
22/65 - Tana French - The Likeness (Dublin Murder Squad 2) (6/10)
23/65 - Daniel Woodrell - The Maid's Version
24/65 - Laline Paull - The Bees
25/65 - Jonathan Franzen - Freedom (7/10)
26/65 - Nicola Morgan - Blame My Brain: The Amazing Teenage Brain Revealed
27/65 - Arundhati Roy - The God of Small Things
28/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Killing Doll
29/65 - Denise Mina - Sanctum
30/65 - John Williams - Butcher's Crossing
31/65 - Anita Brookner - Hotel Du Lac
32/65 - Peter James - Need You Dead
*
33/65 - Stephen King - Carrie*


----------



## marty21 (Jun 28, 2017)

1/75 Sanctuary : After it Happened Book 5 -  Devon C Ford
2/75 1916 : The Morning After - Tim Pat Coogan
3/75 Last Stand at Saber River - Elmore Leonard
4/75 After : The Shock - Scott Nicholson
5/75 After : The Echo - Scott Nicholson
6/75 After : Milepost 291 - Scott Nicholson
7/75 After : Whiteout - Scott Nicholson
8/75 After : Red Scare - Scott Nicholson
9/75 Surviving The Evacuation : Ireland - Book 9 -Frank Tayell
10/75 Crisis - Frank Gardner
11/75 Outcast London : A Study in the Relationship Between Classes in Victorian Society - Gareth Stedman Jones
12/75 After : Dying Light - Scott Nicholson
13/75 The Ruins - T W Piperbrook
14/75 Confederates - Thomas Keneally
15/75 Black Water Lilies - Michel Bussi
16/75 The Revenge of History - Seumas Milne
17/75 The Great War : The American Front - Harry Turtledove.
18/75 The Wrong Side of Goodbye - Michael Connelly
19/75 Surviving The Evacuation : The Last Candidate - Book 10 . Frank Tayell
20/75 The Gunslinger : The Dark Tower - Stephen King.
21/75 Out of Bounds - Val McDermid
22/75 Hurst - Robin Crumby
23/75 The Great War : Walk In Hell - Harry Turtledove
24/75 Cold Earth - Ann Cleeves
25/75 Critical Dawn - Darren Wearmouth & Colin Barnes
26/75 Critical Path - Wearmouth & Barnes
27/75 Critical Strike - Wearmouth & Barnes
28/75 The Birdwatcher - William Shaw
29/75 Dodgers - Bill Beverly
30/75 Dark Town - Thomas Mullen
31/75 A Hero In France - Alan Furst
32/75 Reelin' in The Years : The Soundtrack of a Northern Life. - Mark Radcliffe
***************
33/75 The Scarecrow - Michael Connelly.


----------



## braindancer (Jun 28, 2017)

1/20 - The Secret History - Donna Tartt
2/20 - The Grifters - Jim Thompson
3/20 - His Bloody Project - Graeme Macrae Burnet
4/20 - The Sellout - Paul Beatty
5/20 - The North Water - Ian McGuire
6/20 - The Little Friend - Donna Tartt
7/20 - Black Water Lillies - Michel Bussi
8/20 - The Essex Serpent - Sarah Perry
9/20 - The Mask of Dimitrios - Eric Ambler
10/20 - Girl in a Band - Kim Gordon
11/20 - We are all completely beside ourselves - Karen Joy Fowler


----------



## inva (Jun 28, 2017)

1/60 The First Civil Right: How Liberals Built Prison America by Naomi Murakawa
2/60 The March on Washington: Jobs, Freedom, and the Forgotten History of Civil Rights by William P. Jones
3/60 The Lost Promise of Civil Rights by Risa L. Goluboff
4/60 Helen Macfarlane: Red Republican: Essays, articles and her translation of the Communist Manifesto edited by David Black
5/60 All-American Anarchist: Joseph A. Labadie and the Labor Movement by Carlotta R. Anderson
6/60 Behind the Crisis: Marx's Dialectics of Value and Knowledge by Guglielmo Carchedi
7/60 The Long Drop by Denise Mina
8/60 From Power to Prejudice: The Rise of Racial Individualism in Midcentury America by Leah N. Gordon
9/60 Lucy Parsons: An American Revolutionary by Carolyn Ashbaugh
10/60 Beyond Capital: Marx's Political Economy of the Working Class by Michael A. Lebowitz
11/60 Economics, Politics and the Age of Inflation by Paul Mattick
12/60 Maigret at Picratt's by Georges Simenon
13/60 Spring Sleepers by Kyoko Yoshida
14/60 Caliban and the Witch: Women, the Body and Primitive Accumulation by Silvia Federici
15/60 Blood of the Dawn by Claudia Salazar Jiménez
16/60 Testosterone Rex: Unmaking the Myths of Our Gendered Minds by Cordelia Fine
17/60 Mikumari by Misumi Kubo
18/60 The Deluge: The Great War and the Remaking of Global Order by Adam Tooze
19/60 The Transparent Labyrinth by Keiichrō Hirano
20/60 American Genius, a Comedy by Lynne Tillman
21/60 Parade by Shuichi Yoshida
22/60 Marxism: Last Refuge of the Bourgeoisie? by Paul Mattick
23/60 The Bees by Laline Paull
24/60 When Mystical Creatures Attack! by Kathleen Founds
25/60 The Girl Who is Getting Married by Aoko Matsuda
26/60 Portable Curiosities by Julie Koh
27/60 Everything is Flammable by Gabrielle Bell
28/60 Whigs & Hunters by E.P. Thompson
29/60 Jihad and Death: The Global Appeal of Islamic State by Olivier Roy
*30/60 Shotgun Seamstress by Osa Atoe*


----------



## ringo (Jun 29, 2017)

1/45 And The Ass Saw The Angel - Nick Cave
2/45 Rant - Chuck Palahniuk
3/45 Thank You, Jeeves - PG Wodehouse
4/45 Disgrace - J.M. Coetzee
5/45 Dodgers - Bill Beverly
6/45 Fup - Jim Dodge
7/45 Dirty Havana Trilogy - Pedro Juan Gutierrez
8/45 Silk - Alessandro Baricco
9/45 Breakfast Of Champions - Kurt Vonnegut
10/45 The Sun Also Rises - Ernest Hemingway
11/45 Rodigan: My Life In Reggae - David Rodigan
12/45 Empire Of The Sun - JG Ballard
13/45 Post Office - Charles Bukowski
14/45 Chronicle Of A Death Foretold - Gabriel Garcia Marquez
15/45 The Saga Of Erik The Viking - Terry Jones
16/45 The End Of The Affair - Graham Greene
17/45 The Little Friend - Donna Tartt
18/45 Demon Dentist - David Walliams
19/45 Koko Takes A Holiday - Kieran Shea
20/45 The Son - Phillip Meyer
21/45 Futuristic Violence And Fancy Suits - David Wong

Possibly another one for your 'mind candy' list Yuwipi Woman . It's shit, obviously, but the prose is slightly better than Shea's, if the story telling a little less coherent. Occasionally funny too, and features the alluring macburger - a burger which substitutes two slices of fried macaroni cheese for the bun.

Need something decent after that, so onto Stella Gibbons' Cold Comfort Farm, which is already funny and brilliant.


----------



## districtline (Jun 29, 2017)

Joris Luyendijk - Swimming with Sharks: My Journey into the World of Bankers (16/30)


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jun 29, 2017)

> Possibly another one for your 'mind candy' list Yuwipi Woman . It's shit, obviously, but the prose is slightly better than Shea's, if the story telling a little less coherent. Occasionally funny too, and features the alluring macburger - a burger which substitutes two slices of fried macaroni cheese for the bun.



I'll have to have a look.

I found some new mind candy you might also appreciate.  It's the Iron Druid series by Kevin Hearne.  It features such characters as Coyote, Mother Mary of God, various fey, and a assorted vampires and werewolves.  It manages to mix pantheons in creative ways that make sense within his universe.


----------



## ringo (Jun 29, 2017)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> I found some new mind candy you might also appreciate.


Cheers, will add it to my list


----------



## D'wards (Jun 29, 2017)

1/26 - Blood Meridian - Cormac McCarthy (reread)
2/26 - Dead Funny: Horror Stories by Comedians - Edited by Robin Ince and Johnny Mains
3/26 - Frank Skinner on the Road by Frank Skinner
4/26 - Karlology by Karl Pilkington
5/26 - Wolf Hall by Hilary Mantel
6/26 - Pennine Walkies by Mark Wallington
7/26 - The Secret Diary of Adrian Mole age 13 3/4 by Sue Townsend (reread)
8/26 - All the Pretty Horses by Cormac McCarthy
9/26 - 2001 A Space Odyssey by Arthur C. Clarke (reread)
10/26 - Born to Run by Bruce Springsteen
11/26 - The Girl on the Train by Paula Hawkins
12/26 - Dead Funny Encore: More Horror Stories by Comedians - Edited by Robin Ince and Johnny Mains
13/26 - The Growing Pains of Adrian Mole by Sue Townsend (reread)
14/26 - IT by Stephen King
15/26 - What Planet Am I On? by Shaun Ryder
16/26 - I Am Pilgrim by Terry Hayes
17/26 - The Crossing by Cormac McCarthy
18/26 - Clothes Clothes Clothes Music Music Music Boys Boys Boys by Viv Albertine
19/26 - Watership Down by Richard Adams
20/26 - The True Confessions of Adrian Albert Mole by Sue Townsend (reread)


----------



## marty21 (Jun 29, 2017)

1/75 Sanctuary : After it Happened Book 5 -  Devon C Ford
2/75 1916 : The Morning After - Tim Pat Coogan
3/75 Last Stand at Saber River - Elmore Leonard
4/75 After : The Shock - Scott Nicholson
5/75 After : The Echo - Scott Nicholson
6/75 After : Milepost 291 - Scott Nicholson
7/75 After : Whiteout - Scott Nicholson
8/75 After : Red Scare - Scott Nicholson
9/75 Surviving The Evacuation : Ireland - Book 9 -Frank Tayell
10/75 Crisis - Frank Gardner
11/75 Outcast London : A Study in the Relationship Between Classes in Victorian Society - Gareth Stedman Jones
12/75 After : Dying Light - Scott Nicholson
13/75 The Ruins - T W Piperbrook
14/75 Confederates - Thomas Keneally
15/75 Black Water Lilies - Michel Bussi
16/75 The Revenge of History - Seumas Milne
17/75 The Great War : The American Front - Harry Turtledove.
18/75 The Wrong Side of Goodbye - Michael Connelly
19/75 Surviving The Evacuation : The Last Candidate - Book 10 . Frank Tayell
20/75 The Gunslinger : The Dark Tower - Stephen King.
21/75 Out of Bounds - Val McDermid
22/75 Hurst - Robin Crumby
23/75 The Great War : Walk In Hell - Harry Turtledove
24/75 Cold Earth - Ann Cleeves
25/75 Critical Dawn - Darren Wearmouth & Colin Barnes
26/75 Critical Path - Wearmouth & Barnes
27/75 Critical Strike - Wearmouth & Barnes
28/75 The Birdwatcher - William Shaw
29/75 Dodgers - Bill Beverly
30/75 Dark Town - Thomas Mullen
31/75 A Hero In France - Alan Furst
32/75 Reelin' in The Years : The Soundtrack of a Northern Life. - Mark Radcliffe
33/75 The Scarecrow - Michael Connelly
34/75 Roads :A Millennial Journey Along America''s Great Interstate Highways - Larry McMurtry


----------



## marshall (Jun 29, 2017)

36/109 - Conn Iggulden - Emperor, Gates of Rome - historical fiction, early Julius C, not much really known about his early years (pre-teen, teenage), so allow author some poetic licence, entertaining.
37/109 - Conn Iggulden - Conqueror, Wolf of the Plains - Genghis, childhood, had it a bit tough, didn't know much about Khan dynasty, so enjoyed this a lot, likewise...
38/109 - Conn Iggulden - Conqueror, Wolf of the Plains - united the tribes, swept the Chin away, felt sorry for anyone in his path, again, pretty entertaining, but enough historical fiction...

New Winslow (The Force) on its way.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 29, 2017)

marty21 said:


> 34/75 Roads :A Millennial Journey Along America''s Great Interstate Highways - Larry McMurtry



Any good Marty?


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 30, 2017)

1/65 - Laurie Lee - Village Christmas and Other Notes on the English Year
2/65 - John Irving - A Prayer for Owen Meany (1/10*)
3/65 - Ben Aaronovitch - Moon Over Soho
4/65 - William Boyd - Any Human Heart (2/10)
5/65 - Douglas Adams - Dirk Gently's Holistic Detective Agency
6/65 - John Steinbeck - Tortilla Flat
7/65 - Andrew Michael Hurley - The Loney
8/65 - Tana French - Into The Woods (Dublin Murder Squad 1) (3/10)
9/65 - Larry McMurty - Lonesome Dove (4/10)
10/65 - Denise Mina - The Dead Hour (Paddy Meehan 2)
11/65 - Ian Rankin - The Flood
12/65 - Denise Mina - Slip of the Knife (Paddy Meehan 3)
13/65 - Neil Gaiman - Trigger Warning: Short Fictions and Disturbances
14/65 - Bill Beverly - Dodgers
15/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Face of Trespass
16/65 - John Irving - The World According to Garp (5/10)
17/65 - Val McDermid - Out of Bounds
18/65 - Stuart Maconie - Hope and Glory: A People's History of Modern Britain
19/65 - Margaret Atwood - Oryx and Crake
20/65 - Kate Atkinson - Emotionally Weird
21/65 - Roald Dahl - Madness
22/65 - Tana French - The Likeness (Dublin Murder Squad 2) (6/10)
23/65 - Daniel Woodrell - The Maid's Version
24/65 - Laline Paull - The Bees
25/65 - Jonathan Franzen - Freedom (7/10)
26/65 - Nicola Morgan - Blame My Brain: The Amazing Teenage Brain Revealed
27/65 - Arundhati Roy - The God of Small Things
28/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Killing Doll
29/65 - Denise Mina - Sanctum
30/65 - John Williams - Butcher's Crossing
31/65 - Anita Brookner - Hotel Du Lac
32/65 - Peter James - Need You Dead
33/65 - Stephen King - Carrie
*
34/65 - Andy Hamilton - The Star Witness*


----------



## colbhoy (Jul 1, 2017)

1/19 - D-Day:The Battle for Normandy by Antony Beevor
2/19 - The Life and Times of the Thunderbolt Kid by Bill Bryson
3/19 - Stan Musial: An American Life by George Vecsey
4/19 - Aunts Aren't Gentlemen by P G Wodehouse
*5/19 - The Snowman by Jo Nesbo*


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 2, 2017)

1/49 - Dave Eggers - The Circle
2/49 - John Masefield - The Box of Delights
3/49 - Jenny Nimmo - The Rinaldi Ring
4/49 - Sarah Helm - If This Is A Woman
5/49 - Art Spiegelman - Maus
6/49 - Will Ferguson - 419
7/49 - Bram Stoker - Dracula
8/49 - Paul Cornell - Witches of Lychford
9/49 - John Connolly - Night Music
10/49 - Kristin Cashore - Graceling
11/49 - Deborah Levy - Swimming Home
12/49 - Sue Lloyd-Roberts - The War on Women
13/49 - Belinda Bauer - The Shut Eye
14/49 - Ann Leckie - Ancillary Justice
15/49 - Adrian Tchaikovsky - Children of Time
16/49 - Stephen King - Bag of Bones

17/49 - Jon McGregor - Reservoir 13. Beautiful and absorbing, I read it pretty much overnight.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 2, 2017)

1/75 Sanctuary : After it Happened Book 5 -  Devon C Ford
2/75 1916 : The Morning After - Tim Pat Coogan
3/75 Last Stand at Saber River - Elmore Leonard
4/75 After : The Shock - Scott Nicholson
5/75 After : The Echo - Scott Nicholson
6/75 After : Milepost 291 - Scott Nicholson
7/75 After : Whiteout - Scott Nicholson
8/75 After : Red Scare - Scott Nicholson
9/75 Surviving The Evacuation : Ireland - Book 9 -Frank Tayell
10/75 Crisis - Frank Gardner
11/75 Outcast London : A Study in the Relationship Between Classes in Victorian Society - Gareth Stedman Jones
12/75 After : Dying Light - Scott Nicholson
13/75 The Ruins - T W Piperbrook
14/75 Confederates - Thomas Keneally
15/75 Black Water Lilies - Michel Bussi
16/75 The Revenge of History - Seumas Milne
17/75 The Great War : The American Front - Harry Turtledove.
18/75 The Wrong Side of Goodbye - Michael Connelly
19/75 Surviving The Evacuation : The Last Candidate - Book 10 . Frank Tayell
20/75 The Gunslinger : The Dark Tower - Stephen King.
21/75 Out of Bounds - Val McDermid
22/75 Hurst - Robin Crumby
23/75 The Great War : Walk In Hell - Harry Turtledove
24/75 Cold Earth - Ann Cleeves
25/75 Critical Dawn - Darren Wearmouth & Colin Barnes
26/75 Critical Path - Wearmouth & Barnes
27/75 Critical Strike - Wearmouth & Barnes
28/75 The Birdwatcher - William Shaw
29/75 Dodgers - Bill Beverly
30/75 Dark Town - Thomas Mullen
31/75 A Hero In France - Alan Furst
32/75 Reelin' in The Years : The Soundtrack of a Northern Life. - Mark Radcliffe
33/75 The Scarecrow - Michael Connelly
34/75 Roads :A Millennial Journey Along America''s Great Interstate Highways - Larry McMurtry
*******

35/75 Rebellion: After It Happened Book 6 - Devon C Ford


----------



## 8115 (Jul 2, 2017)

I read an amazing book this year called Stoner. I highly recommend it, even though it's not about drugs at all. The last 3 books I read have been chicklit of such poor quality I'm ashamed to type the titles.

I haven't been doing it properly this year anyway.

Thanks for this thread Pickman's model, it has literally helped me to get from 0 books a year back to probably 25+. Might join in again next year.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 2, 2017)

8115 said:


> I read an amazing book this year called Stoner. I highly recommend it, even though it's not about drugs at all


You need to credit the author! John Edward Williams


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 2, 2017)

1. "Six Suspects" - Vikas Swarup
2. "Rather Be The Devil"  - Ian Rankin
3. "Those We Left Behind" *-* Stuart Neville
4. "Transition" - Iain Banks
6. "Streets of Darkness" - A.A. Dhand
7. "The Rapture" - Liz Jensen
8. "Collusion" - Stuart Neville
9. "Magpie Murders" - Anthony Horowitz
10."A Dark So Deadly" - Stuart MacBride
11. "Conclave" - Robert Harris
12. "A Time of Torment" - John Connolly
13. "The House of Dolls" - David Hewson 

*14. "A Game of Ghosts" - John Connolly. So good!*


----------



## polly (Jul 3, 2017)

1/29 Garth Risk Hallberg, City on Fire
2/29 Raymond Chandler, The High Window
3/29 Nathan Englander, The Ministry of Special Cases
4/29 Dennis Covington, Salvation on Snake Mountain: Snake Handling and Redemption in Southern Appalachia
5/29 Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie, Americanah
6/29 Octavia E Butler, Kindred
7/29 Ta-Nehisi Coates, Between the World and Me
8/29 Bill Beverly, Dodgers 
9/29 Xiaolu Guo, Once upon a time in the East 
10/29 Paula Lichtarwicz, The First Book of Calamity Leek
11/29 Rick Bass, For a Little While
12/29 Zora Neale Hurston, Of Mules and Men
13/29 Julie Ann Barnhill, She's Gonna Blow 

14/29 Elizabeth Jolley, The Well
15/29 Paula Hawkins, The Girl on the Train (excellent, page turner trash)

Not going to make the 29 by the end of the year, I don't think


----------



## D'wards (Jul 3, 2017)

1/26 - Blood Meridian - Cormac McCarthy (reread)
2/26 - Dead Funny: Horror Stories by Comedians - Edited by Robin Ince and Johnny Mains
3/26 - Frank Skinner on the Road by Frank Skinner
4/26 - Karlology by Karl Pilkington
5/26 - Wolf Hall by Hilary Mantel
6/26 - Pennine Walkies by Mark Wallington
7/26 - The Secret Diary of Adrian Mole age 13 3/4 by Sue Townsend (reread)
8/26 - All the Pretty Horses by Cormac McCarthy
9/26 - 2001 A Space Odyssey by Arthur C. Clarke (reread)
10/26 - Born to Run by Bruce Springsteen
11/26 - The Girl on the Train by Paula Hawkins
12/26 - Dead Funny Encore: More Horror Stories by Comedians - Edited by Robin Ince and Johnny Mains
13/26 - The Growing Pains of Adrian Mole by Sue Townsend (reread)
14/26 - IT by Stephen King
15/26 - What Planet Am I On? by Shaun Ryder
16/26 - I Am Pilgrim by Terry Hayes
17/26 - The Crossing by Cormac McCarthy
18/26 - Clothes Clothes Clothes Music Music Music Boys Boys Boys by Viv Albertine
19/26 - Watership Down by Richard Adams
20/26 - The True Confessions of Adrian Albert Mole by Sue Townsend (reread)
21/26 - The Martian by Andy Weir


----------



## inva (Jul 4, 2017)

1/60 The First Civil Right: How Liberals Built Prison America by Naomi Murakawa
2/60 The March on Washington: Jobs, Freedom, and the Forgotten History of Civil Rights by William P. Jones
3/60 The Lost Promise of Civil Rights by Risa L. Goluboff
4/60 Helen Macfarlane: Red Republican: Essays, articles and her translation of the Communist Manifesto edited by David Black
5/60 All-American Anarchist: Joseph A. Labadie and the Labor Movement by Carlotta R. Anderson
6/60 Behind the Crisis: Marx's Dialectics of Value and Knowledge by Guglielmo Carchedi
7/60 The Long Drop by Denise Mina
8/60 From Power to Prejudice: The Rise of Racial Individualism in Midcentury America by Leah N. Gordon
9/60 Lucy Parsons: An American Revolutionary by Carolyn Ashbaugh
10/60 Beyond Capital: Marx's Political Economy of the Working Class by Michael A. Lebowitz
11/60 Economics, Politics and the Age of Inflation by Paul Mattick
12/60 Maigret at Picratt's by Georges Simenon
13/60 Spring Sleepers by Kyoko Yoshida
14/60 Caliban and the Witch: Women, the Body and Primitive Accumulation by Silvia Federici
15/60 Blood of the Dawn by Claudia Salazar Jiménez
16/60 Testosterone Rex: Unmaking the Myths of Our Gendered Minds by Cordelia Fine
17/60 Mikumari by Misumi Kubo
18/60 The Deluge: The Great War and the Remaking of Global Order by Adam Tooze
19/60 The Transparent Labyrinth by Keiichrō Hirano
20/60 American Genius, a Comedy by Lynne Tillman
21/60 Parade by Shuichi Yoshida
22/60 Marxism: Last Refuge of the Bourgeoisie? by Paul Mattick
23/60 The Bees by Laline Paull
24/60 When Mystical Creatures Attack! by Kathleen Founds
25/60 The Girl Who is Getting Married by Aoko Matsuda
26/60 Portable Curiosities by Julie Koh
27/60 Everything is Flammable by Gabrielle Bell
28/60 Whigs & Hunters by E.P. Thompson
29/60 Jihad and Death: The Global Appeal of Islamic State by Olivier Roy
30/60 Shotgun Seamstress by Osa Atoe
*31/60 Commerce Before Capitalism in Europe, 1300-1600 by Martha C. Howell*


----------



## kropotkin (Jul 4, 2017)

1. Tom Rob Smith - child 44
2. Louisa Lim - People's Republic of Amnesia: Tiananmen Revisited
3. Robin Yassin-Kassab, Leila Al-Shami - Burning Country: Syrians in revolution and war
4. Daniel Kahneman - Thinking, Fast and Slow
5. John Courtenay Grinwood - Arabesk 
6. Harsha walia - undoing border imperialism 
7. Howard zinn - a people's history of the united states 
8. Simon Mawer - the glass room
9. Taking Sides: Revolutionary Solidarity and the Poverty of Liberalism - Cindy Milstein (Editor)
10. Platform Capitalism - Nick Srnicek 
11. The Meaning of Race - kenan malik 
12. The name of the wind- Patrick Rothfuss 
13. Folding Beijing - Hao Jingfang
14. Stories of your life and others- Ted Chiang 
15. House of God - Samuel Shem
16. The Sellout - Paul Beatty 
17. Capitalist Realism - Mark Fisher 
18. The Clockwork rocket- greg egan
19. Southern Insurgency: The Coming of the Global Working Class - Immanuel Ness
20. The power- naomi alderman 
21. Stalin: court of the red tsar - Simon sebag-montefiori 
22. The Wise Man's Fear - Patrick Rothfuss
23. Violent Borders - refugees and the right to move - Reece Jones
24. Cultural Studies: A Theoretical History - Stuart Hall
25. Dodgers by Bill Beverly
26. A gentleman in Moscow - Amor Towles
27. The stranger - Albert Camus
28. Lustrum - Robert Harris
29. Sapiens: A Brief History of Humankind- Yuval Noah Harari 
30. All the Birds in the Sky- Charlie Jane Anders
31. Our kind of traitor - John le carre 
32. Cyber-marx: cycles and circuits of struggle in high-technology capitalism - Nick dyer-witherford
33/45. I contain multitudes- Ed Yong


----------



## Voley (Jul 4, 2017)

1/30 Substance: Inside New Order - Peter Hook
2/30 The Illustrated A Brief History Of Time - Stephen Hawking
3/30 A Clash Of Kings - George R.R. Martin
4/30 Reelin' In The Years: The Soundtrack Of A Northern Life - Mark Radcliffe
5/30 Look Back In Hunger: The Autobiography - Jo Brand
6/30 Dodgers - Bill Beverly
7/30 Altamont: The Rolling Stones, The Hells Angels And The Inside Story of Rock's Darkest Day - Joel Selvin
8/30 Live At The Brixton Academy: A Riotous Life In The Music Business - Simon Parkes
9/30 Travels With Charley: In Search Of America - John Steinbeck
10/30 A Storm Of Swords Book 1: Steel And Snow - George R.R. Martin
11/30 Girl In A Band - Kim Gordon
12/30 The Goldfinch - Donna Tartt
13/30 Hound Dog - Richard Blandford 

I only read this because the author followed me on Twitter, he seems like a decent bloke and the blurb about a coke and masturbation-addicted Elvis impersonator appealed. Unfortunately it's not as funny as it thinks it is and the shocking bits just get dull after a bit.


----------



## Shirl (Jul 5, 2017)

Shirl said:


> 1/25 Dead Tomorrow - Peter James
> 2/25 August is a wicked Month - Edna O'brien
> 3/25 Gallows View - Peter Robinson
> 4/25 Lady Lupin's Book of Etiquette - Babette Cole
> ...


12/25 The Goldfinch - Donna Tart 

It took me nearly three months to read The Goldfinch because I only read in bed and there were quite a few nights when I was too tired to read. I really loved it though.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jul 5, 2017)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 1/25 Malcolm X and Alex Haley - The Autobiography of Malcolm X
> 2/25 Alex de Jonge - Nightmare Culture: Lautremont & "Les Chants de Maldoror"
> 3/25 Viv Albertine - Clothes Clothes Clothes Music Music Music Boys Boys Boys
> 4/25 Endnotes 1: Preliminary Materials For A Balance Sheet Of The Twentieth Century
> ...



*14/25 Chris Kraus - I Love Dick*


----------



## Me76 (Jul 5, 2017)

1/50 Teenage Revolution, Alan Davies
2/50 The Third Woman, Jonathan Freedland
3/50 The Art of Peeling an Orange, Victoria Avilan
4/50 Courting Trouble, Lisa M Hawkins
5/50 Dr Vigilante, Alberto Hazan
6/50 the Husband's Secret, Liane Moriarty
7/50 Sleep Tight, Rachel Abbot
8/50 A Dark Adapted Eye, Barbara Vine 
9/50 Patchwork Man, DB Martin
10/50 Gone Bad, JB Turner
11/50 The Devil Wears Prada, Lauren Weisberger
12/50 The Cry, Helen Fitzgerald
13/50 While My Eyes Were Closed, Linda Green
14/50 Total Victim Theory, Ian Ballard
15/50 Alternate Lifestyles, Lisa M Hawkins
16/50 Dodgers, Bill Beverly
17/50 Tess of the D'urbervilles, Thomas Hardy
18/50 Secrets of Happiness, Lucy Diamond
19/50 St Lucy's home for girls raised by wolves, Karen Russell
20/50 Love Nina, Nina Stubbs
21/50 Innocence, Dean Koontz
22/50 Diamonds in the Sky, MA Harper
23/50 Son of a Serial Killer, Jams N Roses
24/50 Blood of a Serial Killer, Jams N Roses. 
25/50 When my Ship Comes In, Sue Wilsher
26/50 Fanatic, Jams N Roses

27/50 Brilliant & Forever, Kevin McNeil - This is a very unique book.  Three friends (one being an alpaca), a writing competition and a kick up the arse at the end.  I would recommend.


----------



## inva (Jul 5, 2017)

1/60 The First Civil Right: How Liberals Built Prison America by Naomi Murakawa
2/60 The March on Washington: Jobs, Freedom, and the Forgotten History of Civil Rights by William P. Jones
3/60 The Lost Promise of Civil Rights by Risa L. Goluboff
4/60 Helen Macfarlane: Red Republican: Essays, articles and her translation of the Communist Manifesto edited by David Black
5/60 All-American Anarchist: Joseph A. Labadie and the Labor Movement by Carlotta R. Anderson
6/60 Behind the Crisis: Marx's Dialectics of Value and Knowledge by Guglielmo Carchedi
7/60 The Long Drop by Denise Mina
8/60 From Power to Prejudice: The Rise of Racial Individualism in Midcentury America by Leah N. Gordon
9/60 Lucy Parsons: An American Revolutionary by Carolyn Ashbaugh
10/60 Beyond Capital: Marx's Political Economy of the Working Class by Michael A. Lebowitz
11/60 Economics, Politics and the Age of Inflation by Paul Mattick
12/60 Maigret at Picratt's by Georges Simenon
13/60 Spring Sleepers by Kyoko Yoshida
14/60 Caliban and the Witch: Women, the Body and Primitive Accumulation by Silvia Federici
15/60 Blood of the Dawn by Claudia Salazar Jiménez
16/60 Testosterone Rex: Unmaking the Myths of Our Gendered Minds by Cordelia Fine
17/60 Mikumari by Misumi Kubo
18/60 The Deluge: The Great War and the Remaking of Global Order by Adam Tooze
19/60 The Transparent Labyrinth by Keiichrō Hirano
20/60 American Genius, a Comedy by Lynne Tillman
21/60 Parade by Shuichi Yoshida
22/60 Marxism: Last Refuge of the Bourgeoisie? by Paul Mattick
23/60 The Bees by Laline Paull
24/60 When Mystical Creatures Attack! by Kathleen Founds
25/60 The Girl Who is Getting Married by Aoko Matsuda
26/60 Portable Curiosities by Julie Koh
27/60 Everything is Flammable by Gabrielle Bell
28/60 Whigs & Hunters by E.P. Thompson
29/60 Jihad and Death: The Global Appeal of Islamic State by Olivier Roy
30/60 Shotgun Seamstress by Osa Atoe
31/60 Commerce Before Capitalism in Europe, 1300-1600 by Martha C. Howell
*32/60 The Equestrienne by Uršuľa Kovalyk*


----------



## Sea Star (Jul 5, 2017)

AuntiStella said:


> 8. A Game of Thrones ~ George Argh Argh Martin
> 9. The Secret history of Twin Peaks by Mark Frost



10.  1Q84 by Haruki Murakami

amazing book - but really, really long. Took me a while.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jul 6, 2017)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 1/25 Malcolm X and Alex Haley - The Autobiography of Malcolm X
> 2/25 Alex de Jonge - Nightmare Culture: Lautremont & "Les Chants de Maldoror"
> 3/25 Viv Albertine - Clothes Clothes Clothes Music Music Music Boys Boys Boys
> 4/25 Endnotes 1: Preliminary Materials For A Balance Sheet Of The Twentieth Century
> ...



*15/25 Jeffrey Boakye - Hold Tight: Black Masculinity, Millennials & the Meaning of Grime*

(great book, definitely recommended)


----------



## D'wards (Jul 6, 2017)

1/26 - Blood Meridian - Cormac McCarthy (reread)
2/26 - Dead Funny: Horror Stories by Comedians - Edited by Robin Ince and Johnny Mains
3/26 - Frank Skinner on the Road by Frank Skinner
4/26 - Karlology by Karl Pilkington
5/26 - Wolf Hall by Hilary Mantel
6/26 - Pennine Walkies by Mark Wallington
7/26 - The Secret Diary of Adrian Mole age 13 3/4 by Sue Townsend (reread)
8/26 - All the Pretty Horses by Cormac McCarthy
9/26 - 2001 A Space Odyssey by Arthur C. Clarke (reread)
10/26 - Born to Run by Bruce Springsteen
11/26 - The Girl on the Train by Paula Hawkins
12/26 - Dead Funny Encore: More Horror Stories by Comedians - Edited by Robin Ince and Johnny Mains
13/26 - The Growing Pains of Adrian Mole by Sue Townsend (reread)
14/26 - IT by Stephen King
15/26 - What Planet Am I On? by Shaun Ryder
16/26 - I Am Pilgrim by Terry Hayes
17/26 - The Crossing by Cormac McCarthy
18/26 - Clothes Clothes Clothes Music Music Music Boys Boys Boys by Viv Albertine
19/26 - Watership Down by Richard Adams
20/26 - The True Confessions of Adrian Albert Mole by Sue Townsend (reread)
21/26 - The Martian by Andy Weir
22/40 - Don't You Leave Me Here by Wilko Johnson


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 8, 2017)

1/65 - Laurie Lee - Village Christmas and Other Notes on the English Year
2/65 - John Irving - A Prayer for Owen Meany (1/10*)
3/65 - Ben Aaronovitch - Moon Over Soho
4/65 - William Boyd - Any Human Heart (2/10)
5/65 - Douglas Adams - Dirk Gently's Holistic Detective Agency
6/65 - John Steinbeck - Tortilla Flat
7/65 - Andrew Michael Hurley - The Loney
8/65 - Tana French - Into The Woods (Dublin Murder Squad 1) (3/10)
9/65 - Larry McMurty - Lonesome Dove (4/10)
10/65 - Denise Mina - The Dead Hour (Paddy Meehan 2)
11/65 - Ian Rankin - The Flood
12/65 - Denise Mina - Slip of the Knife (Paddy Meehan 3)
13/65 - Neil Gaiman - Trigger Warning: Short Fictions and Disturbances
14/65 - Bill Beverly - Dodgers
15/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Face of Trespass
16/65 - John Irving - The World According to Garp (5/10)
17/65 - Val McDermid - Out of Bounds
18/65 - Stuart Maconie - Hope and Glory: A People's History of Modern Britain
19/65 - Margaret Atwood - Oryx and Crake
20/65 - Kate Atkinson - Emotionally Weird
21/65 - Roald Dahl - Madness
22/65 - Tana French - The Likeness (Dublin Murder Squad 2) (6/10)
23/65 - Daniel Woodrell - The Maid's Version
24/65 - Laline Paull - The Bees
25/65 - Jonathan Franzen - Freedom (7/10)
26/65 - Nicola Morgan - Blame My Brain: The Amazing Teenage Brain Revealed
27/65 - Arundhati Roy - The God of Small Things
28/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Killing Doll
29/65 - Denise Mina - Sanctum
30/65 - John Williams - Butcher's Crossing
31/65 - Anita Brookner - Hotel Du Lac
32/65 - Peter James - Need You Dead
33/65 - Stephen King - Carrie
34/65 - Andy Hamilton - The Star Witness
*
35/65 - Jessie Burton - The Muse*


----------



## marty21 (Jul 8, 2017)

1/75 Sanctuary : After it Happened Book 5 -  Devon C Ford
2/75 1916 : The Morning After - Tim Pat Coogan
3/75 Last Stand at Saber River - Elmore Leonard
4/75 After : The Shock - Scott Nicholson
5/75 After : The Echo - Scott Nicholson
6/75 After : Milepost 291 - Scott Nicholson
7/75 After : Whiteout - Scott Nicholson
8/75 After : Red Scare - Scott Nicholson
9/75 Surviving The Evacuation : Ireland - Book 9 -Frank Tayell
10/75 Crisis - Frank Gardner
11/75 Outcast London : A Study in the Relationship Between Classes in Victorian Society - Gareth Stedman Jones
12/75 After : Dying Light - Scott Nicholson
13/75 The Ruins - T W Piperbrook
14/75 Confederates - Thomas Keneally
15/75 Black Water Lilies - Michel Bussi
16/75 The Revenge of History - Seumas Milne
17/75 The Great War : The American Front - Harry Turtledove.
18/75 The Wrong Side of Goodbye - Michael Connelly
19/75 Surviving The Evacuation : The Last Candidate - Book 10 . Frank Tayell
20/75 The Gunslinger : The Dark Tower - Stephen King.
21/75 Out of Bounds - Val McDermid
22/75 Hurst - Robin Crumby
23/75 The Great War : Walk In Hell - Harry Turtledove
24/75 Cold Earth - Ann Cleeves
25/75 Critical Dawn - Darren Wearmouth & Colin Barnes
26/75 Critical Path - Wearmouth & Barnes
27/75 Critical Strike - Wearmouth & Barnes
28/75 The Birdwatcher - William Shaw
29/75 Dodgers - Bill Beverly
30/75 Dark Town - Thomas Mullen
31/75 A Hero In France - Alan Furst
32/75 Reelin' in The Years : The Soundtrack of a Northern Life. - Mark Radcliffe
33/75 The Scarecrow - Michael Connelly
34/75 Roads :A Millennial Journey Along America''s Great Interstate Highways - Larry McMurtry
35/75 Rebellion: After It Happened Book 6 - Devon C Ford
*******

36/75 Sentinel - Robin Crumby


----------



## Me76 (Jul 8, 2017)

BoatieBird said:


> 1/65 - Laurie Lee - Village Christmas and Other Notes on the English Year
> 2/65 - John Irving - A Prayer for Owen Meany (1/10*)
> 3/65 - Ben Aaronovitch - Moon Over Soho
> 4/65 - William Boyd - Any Human Heart (2/10)
> ...


Is she the same one that did the Miniaturist?


----------



## Ptolemy (Jul 8, 2017)

Me76 said:


> I thought the language was gorgeous and the depiction of the English pastoral landscape beautiful.  The story and characters were quite frustrating though.



I was in a charity shop today and found _Tess_ for 50p. Remembered what you said, so thought I'd get it and have a go. Cheers!


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 8, 2017)

Me76 said:


> Is she the same one that did the Miniaturist?



Yes.
It's just as good as The Miniaturist IME.


----------



## Ptolemy (Jul 9, 2017)

1/30. _Owning Up_ - George Melly.
2/30. _Meditations_ - Marcus Aurelius.
3/30. _Fear & Loathing on the Campaign Trail '72_ - Hunter S. Thompson.
4/30. _One Hundred Years of Solitude_ - Gabriel Garcia Marquez.
5/30._ The Silk Roads_ - Peter Frankopan.
6/30. _The Communist Manifesto_ - Karl Marx & Friedrich Engels.
7/30. _Pol Pot: The History of a Nightmare_ - Philip Short.
8/30. _Orlando: A Biography_ - Virginia Woolf.
9/30. _For Whom the Bell Tolls _- Ernest Hemingway.
10/30. _To Have and Have Not_ - Ernest Hemingway.
11/30. _Marriage and the Family in the Middle Ages_ - Frances & Joseph Gies.
12/30. _Corbyn: The Strange Rebirth of Radical Politics_ - Richard Seymour.
13/30. _Nightmare of Ecstasy: The Life and Art of Edward D. Wood, Jr._ - Rudolph Grey.
14/30. _The History Man _- Malcolm Bradbury.
15/30. _Born to Run_ - Bruce Springsteen.
16/30. _Cambodia: 1975 - 1982_ - Michael Vickery.
*17/30. Quotations from Chairman Mao Tse-Tung - Mao Zedong.*


----------



## D'wards (Jul 9, 2017)

1/26 - Blood Meridian - Cormac McCarthy (reread)
2/26 - Dead Funny: Horror Stories by Comedians - Edited by Robin Ince and Johnny Mains
3/26 - Frank Skinner on the Road by Frank Skinner
4/26 - Karlology by Karl Pilkington
5/26 - Wolf Hall by Hilary Mantel
6/26 - Pennine Walkies by Mark Wallington
7/26 - The Secret Diary of Adrian Mole age 13 3/4 by Sue Townsend (reread)
8/26 - All the Pretty Horses by Cormac McCarthy
9/26 - 2001 A Space Odyssey by Arthur C. Clarke (reread)
10/26 - Born to Run by Bruce Springsteen
11/26 - The Girl on the Train by Paula Hawkins
12/26 - Dead Funny Encore: More Horror Stories by Comedians - Edited by Robin Ince and Johnny Mains
13/26 - The Growing Pains of Adrian Mole by Sue Townsend (reread)
14/26 - IT by Stephen King
15/26 - What Planet Am I On? by Shaun Ryder
16/26 - I Am Pilgrim by Terry Hayes
17/26 - The Crossing by Cormac McCarthy
18/26 - Clothes Clothes Clothes Music Music Music Boys Boys Boys by Viv Albertine
19/26 - Watership Down by Richard Adams
20/26 - The True Confessions of Adrian Albert Mole by Sue Townsend (reread)
21/26 - The Martian by Andy Weir
22/40 - Don't You Leave Me Here by Wilko Johnson
23/40 - Adrian Mole: The Wilderness Years by Sue Townsend (reread)


----------



## billy_bob (Jul 10, 2017)

1/25 Kevin Barry - Dark Lies the Island
2/25 Elvis Costello - Unfaithful Music and Disappearing Ink*
3/25 George Saunders - The Brain-Dead Megaphone
4/25 George Saunders - Tenth of December
5/25 Charles Dickens - Barnaby Rudge*
6/25 Kathleen Walker-Meikle - Medieval Dogs
7/25 Jon McGregor - This Isn't the Sort of Thing that Happens to Someone Like You
8/25 Truman Capote - In Cold Blood
9/25 Alison Moore - Death and the Seaside
10/25 Alison Moore - The Lighthouse
11/25 Ben & David Crystal - You Say Potato: The Story of English Accents
12/25 Charles Dickens - Dombey and Son*
13/25 Oliver Sachs - The Man Who Mistook His Wife for a Hat
14/25 Eliza Robertson - Wallflowers
15/25 Arthur Conan Doyle - The Five Orange Pips and Other Cases
16/25 Carson McCullers - The Heart Is a Lonely Hunter

17/25 Anthony Doerr - All the Light We Cannot See
18/25 George Orwell - Politics and the English Language


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 11, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> 32/50 georges simenon, the misty harbour (london: penguin, 2015)


33/50 stephen king, it (london: hodder, 2011)


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jul 11, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> 33/50 stephen king, it (london: hodder, 2011)



From back when Steven King remembered how to write.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 11, 2017)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> From back when Steven King remembered how to write.


Quite liked duma key and some of his recent anthologies of short stories


----------



## marty21 (Jul 11, 2017)

1/75 Sanctuary : After it Happened Book 5 -  Devon C Ford
2/75 1916 : The Morning After - Tim Pat Coogan
3/75 Last Stand at Saber River - Elmore Leonard
4/75 After : The Shock - Scott Nicholson
5/75 After : The Echo - Scott Nicholson
6/75 After : Milepost 291 - Scott Nicholson
7/75 After : Whiteout - Scott Nicholson
8/75 After : Red Scare - Scott Nicholson
9/75 Surviving The Evacuation : Ireland - Book 9 -Frank Tayell
10/75 Crisis - Frank Gardner
11/75 Outcast London : A Study in the Relationship Between Classes in Victorian Society - Gareth Stedman Jones
12/75 After : Dying Light - Scott Nicholson
13/75 The Ruins - T W Piperbrook
14/75 Confederates - Thomas Keneally
15/75 Black Water Lilies - Michel Bussi
16/75 The Revenge of History - Seumas Milne
17/75 The Great War : The American Front - Harry Turtledove.
18/75 The Wrong Side of Goodbye - Michael Connelly
19/75 Surviving The Evacuation : The Last Candidate - Book 10 . Frank Tayell
20/75 The Gunslinger : The Dark Tower - Stephen King.
21/75 Out of Bounds - Val McDermid
22/75 Hurst - Robin Crumby
23/75 The Great War : Walk In Hell - Harry Turtledove
24/75 Cold Earth - Ann Cleeves
25/75 Critical Dawn - Darren Wearmouth & Colin Barnes
26/75 Critical Path - Wearmouth & Barnes
27/75 Critical Strike - Wearmouth & Barnes
28/75 The Birdwatcher - William Shaw
29/75 Dodgers - Bill Beverly
30/75 Dark Town - Thomas Mullen
31/75 A Hero In France - Alan Furst
32/75 Reelin' in The Years : The Soundtrack of a Northern Life. - Mark Radcliffe
33/75 The Scarecrow - Michael Connelly
34/75 Roads :A Millennial Journey Along America''s Great Interstate Highways - Larry McMurtry
35/75 Rebellion: After It Happened Book 6 - Devon C Ford
36/75 Sentinel - Robin Crumby

************
37/75 The Fire Sermon - Raphael Dogg 

Written by a mate of mine  available on Kindle , if you like conspiracy thrillers , this hits the spot


----------



## D'wards (Jul 12, 2017)

1/26 - Blood Meridian - Cormac McCarthy (reread)
2/26 - Dead Funny: Horror Stories by Comedians - Edited by Robin Ince and Johnny Mains
3/26 - Frank Skinner on the Road by Frank Skinner
4/26 - Karlology by Karl Pilkington
5/26 - Wolf Hall by Hilary Mantel
6/26 - Pennine Walkies by Mark Wallington
7/26 - The Secret Diary of Adrian Mole age 13 3/4 by Sue Townsend (reread)
8/26 - All the Pretty Horses by Cormac McCarthy
9/26 - 2001 A Space Odyssey by Arthur C. Clarke (reread)
10/26 - Born to Run by Bruce Springsteen
11/26 - The Girl on the Train by Paula Hawkins
12/26 - Dead Funny Encore: More Horror Stories by Comedians - Edited by Robin Ince and Johnny Mains
13/26 - The Growing Pains of Adrian Mole by Sue Townsend (reread)
14/26 - IT by Stephen King
15/26 - What Planet Am I On? by Shaun Ryder
16/26 - I Am Pilgrim by Terry Hayes
17/26 - The Crossing by Cormac McCarthy
18/26 - Clothes Clothes Clothes Music Music Music Boys Boys Boys by Viv Albertine
19/26 - Watership Down by Richard Adams
20/26 - The True Confessions of Adrian Albert Mole by Sue Townsend (reread)
21/26 - The Martian by Andy Weir
22/40 - Don't You Leave Me Here by Wilko Johnson
23/40 - Adrian Mole: The Wilderness Years by Sue Townsend (reread)
24/40 - The Darling Buds of May by H.E. Bates


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 12, 2017)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> From back when Steven King remembered how to write.



I reading Christine at the moment and really enjoying it.
Might do a re-read of It over the summer too.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 12, 2017)

1/60 Richard Price - The Whites
2/60 Ali Smith - Public Library & Other Stories
3/60 Hannah Eaton - Naming Monsters
4/60 Jeff Vandermeer - Authority
5/60 Simon Garfield - To The Letter - A Celebration Of The Lost Art Of Letter Writing
6/60 Claire North - The Sudden Appearance Of Hope
7/60 Dan Lepard - Short & Sweet
8/60 Stella Gibbons - Cold Comfort Farm
9/60 George RR Martin - A Feast For Crows
10/60 Haruki Murakami - What I Talk About When I Talk About Running
11/60 Adam Roberts - The Thing Itself
12/60 Roger Crowley - Empires Of The Sea The Final Battle For The Mediterranean, 1521-1580
13/60 Philip Hoare - Leviathan, or The Whale
14/60 Johan Hari - Chasing The Scream (don't bother reading this, it's shite)
15/60 George RR Martin - A Dance With Dragons: Dreams & Dust
16/60 George RR - A Dance With Dragons: After The Feast
17/60 Gilbert Shelton - The Freak Brothers Omnibus: Every Freak Brothers Story Rolled Into One Bumper Package
18/60 Jeff Vandermeer - Acceptance
19/60 Dan Rhodes - Little Hands Clapping
*20/60 Terry Pratchett & Neil Gaiman - Good Omens*.
Terry Pratchett is shit. And so is Neil Gaiman.
If Good Omens is anything to go by anyway. 
Cringingly unfunny.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jul 12, 2017)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 1/25 Malcolm X and Alex Haley - The Autobiography of Malcolm X
> 2/25 Alex de Jonge - Nightmare Culture: Lautremont & "Les Chants de Maldoror"
> 3/25 Viv Albertine - Clothes Clothes Clothes Music Music Music Boys Boys Boys
> 4/25 Endnotes 1: Preliminary Materials For A Balance Sheet Of The Twentieth Century
> ...



*16/25 Rosa Schling - The Lime Green Mystery: An Oral History of the Centerprise Co-Operative*

A good book on Centerprise bookshop / cafe / advice centre / community hub in Dalston 1971-2013
A Hackney Autobiography / Our Book


----------



## kropotkin (Jul 12, 2017)

1. Tom Rob Smith - child 44
2. Louisa Lim - People's Republic of Amnesia: Tiananmen Revisited
3. Robin Yassin-Kassab, Leila Al-Shami - Burning Country: Syrians in revolution and war
4. Daniel Kahneman - Thinking, Fast and Slow
5. John Courtenay Grinwood - Arabesk 
6. Harsha walia - undoing border imperialism 
7. Howard zinn - a people's history of the united states 
8. Simon Mawer - the glass room
9. Taking Sides: Revolutionary Solidarity and the Poverty of Liberalism - Cindy Milstein (Editor)
10. Platform Capitalism - Nick Srnicek 
11. The Meaning of Race - kenan malik 
12. The name of the wind- Patrick Rothfuss 
13. Folding Beijing - Hao Jingfang
14. Stories of your life and others- Ted Chiang 
15. House of God - Samuel Shem
16. The Sellout - Paul Beatty 
17. Capitalist Realism - Mark Fisher 
18. The Clockwork rocket- greg egan
19. Southern Insurgency: The Coming of the Global Working Class - Immanuel Ness
20. The power- naomi alderman 
21. Stalin: court of the red tsar - Simon sebag-montefiori 
22. The Wise Man's Fear - Patrick Rothfuss
23. Violent Borders - refugees and the right to move - Reece Jones
24. Cultural Studies: A Theoretical History - Stuart Hall
25. Dodgers by Bill Beverly
26. A gentleman in Moscow - Amor Towles
27. The stranger - Albert Camus
28. Lustrum - Robert Harris
29. Sapiens: A Brief History of Humankind- Yuval Noah Harari 
30. All the Birds in the Sky- Charlie Jane Anders
31. Our kind of traitor - John le carre 
*32. Cyber-marx: cycles and circuits of struggle in high-technology capitalism - Nick dyer-witherford*
33. I contain multitudes- Ed Yong 
*34. The Plot Against America- Phillip Roth
35. We Want Everything - Nanni Balestrini*


----------



## 8115 (Jul 12, 2017)

A late start and an ambitious target.

1/20 My Cousin Rachel, Daphne du Maurier


----------



## ringo (Jul 12, 2017)

1/45 And The Ass Saw The Angel - Nick Cave
2/45 Rant - Chuck Palahniuk
3/45 Thank You, Jeeves - PG Wodehouse
4/45 Disgrace - J.M. Coetzee
5/45 Dodgers - Bill Beverly
6/45 Fup - Jim Dodge
7/45 Dirty Havana Trilogy - Pedro Juan Gutierrez
8/45 Silk - Alessandro Baricco
9/45 Breakfast Of Champions - Kurt Vonnegut
10/45 The Sun Also Rises - Ernest Hemingway
11/45 Rodigan: My Life In Reggae - David Rodigan
12/45 Empire Of The Sun - JG Ballard
13/45 Post Office - Charles Bukowski
14/45 Chronicle Of A Death Foretold - Gabriel Garcia Marquez
15/45 The Saga Of Erik The Viking - Terry Jones
16/45 The End Of The Affair - Graham Greene
17/45 The Little Friend - Donna Tartt
18/45 Demon Dentist - David Walliams
19/45 Koko Takes A Holiday - Kieran Shea
20/45 The Son - Phillip Meyer
21/45 Futuristic Violence And Fancy Suits - David Wong
22/45 Cold Comfort Farm - Stella Gibbons


----------



## marty21 (Jul 13, 2017)

1/75 Sanctuary : After it Happened Book 5 -  Devon C Ford
2/75 1916 : The Morning After - Tim Pat Coogan
3/75 Last Stand at Saber River - Elmore Leonard
4/75 After : The Shock - Scott Nicholson
5/75 After : The Echo - Scott Nicholson
6/75 After : Milepost 291 - Scott Nicholson
7/75 After : Whiteout - Scott Nicholson
8/75 After : Red Scare - Scott Nicholson
9/75 Surviving The Evacuation : Ireland - Book 9 -Frank Tayell
10/75 Crisis - Frank Gardner
11/75 Outcast London : A Study in the Relationship Between Classes in Victorian Society - Gareth Stedman Jones
12/75 After : Dying Light - Scott Nicholson
13/75 The Ruins - T W Piperbrook
14/75 Confederates - Thomas Keneally
15/75 Black Water Lilies - Michel Bussi
16/75 The Revenge of History - Seumas Milne
17/75 The Great War : The American Front - Harry Turtledove.
18/75 The Wrong Side of Goodbye - Michael Connelly
19/75 Surviving The Evacuation : The Last Candidate - Book 10 . Frank Tayell
20/75 The Gunslinger : The Dark Tower - Stephen King.
21/75 Out of Bounds - Val McDermid
22/75 Hurst - Robin Crumby
23/75 The Great War : Walk In Hell - Harry Turtledove
24/75 Cold Earth - Ann Cleeves
25/75 Critical Dawn - Darren Wearmouth & Colin Barnes
26/75 Critical Path - Wearmouth & Barnes
27/75 Critical Strike - Wearmouth & Barnes
28/75 The Birdwatcher - William Shaw
29/75 Dodgers - Bill Beverly
30/75 Dark Town - Thomas Mullen
31/75 A Hero In France - Alan Furst
32/75 Reelin' in The Years : The Soundtrack of a Northern Life. - Mark Radcliffe
33/75 The Scarecrow - Michael Connelly
34/75 Roads :A Millennial Journey Along America''s Great Interstate Highways - Larry McMurtry
35/75 Rebellion: After It Happened Book 6 - Devon C Ford
36/75 Sentinel - Robin Crumby
37/75 The Fire Sermon - Raphael Dogg
*****

38/75 Earth Alone - Daniel Arenson


----------



## marty21 (Jul 14, 2017)

1/75 Sanctuary : After it Happened Book 5 -  Devon C Ford
2/75 1916 : The Morning After - Tim Pat Coogan
3/75 Last Stand at Saber River - Elmore Leonard
4/75 After : The Shock - Scott Nicholson
5/75 After : The Echo - Scott Nicholson
6/75 After : Milepost 291 - Scott Nicholson
7/75 After : Whiteout - Scott Nicholson
8/75 After : Red Scare - Scott Nicholson
9/75 Surviving The Evacuation : Ireland - Book 9 -Frank Tayell
10/75 Crisis - Frank Gardner
11/75 Outcast London : A Study in the Relationship Between Classes in Victorian Society - Gareth Stedman Jones
12/75 After : Dying Light - Scott Nicholson
13/75 The Ruins - T W Piperbrook
14/75 Confederates - Thomas Keneally
15/75 Black Water Lilies - Michel Bussi
16/75 The Revenge of History - Seumas Milne
17/75 The Great War : The American Front - Harry Turtledove.
18/75 The Wrong Side of Goodbye - Michael Connelly
19/75 Surviving The Evacuation : The Last Candidate - Book 10 . Frank Tayell
20/75 The Gunslinger : The Dark Tower - Stephen King.
21/75 Out of Bounds - Val McDermid
22/75 Hurst - Robin Crumby
23/75 The Great War : Walk In Hell - Harry Turtledove
24/75 Cold Earth - Ann Cleeves
25/75 Critical Dawn - Darren Wearmouth & Colin Barnes
26/75 Critical Path - Wearmouth & Barnes
27/75 Critical Strike - Wearmouth & Barnes
28/75 The Birdwatcher - William Shaw
29/75 Dodgers - Bill Beverly
30/75 Dark Town - Thomas Mullen
31/75 A Hero In France - Alan Furst
32/75 Reelin' in The Years : The Soundtrack of a Northern Life. - Mark Radcliffe
33/75 The Scarecrow - Michael Connelly
34/75 Roads :A Millennial Journey Along America''s Great Interstate Highways - Larry McMurtry
35/75 Rebellion: After It Happened Book 6 - Devon C Ford
36/75 Sentinel - Robin Crumby
37/75 The Fire Sermon - Raphael Dogg
38/75 Earth Alone - Daniel Arenson
******
39/75 Earth Lost - Daniel Arenson


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 14, 2017)

1/65 - Laurie Lee - Village Christmas and Other Notes on the English Year
2/65 - John Irving - A Prayer for Owen Meany (1/10*)
3/65 - Ben Aaronovitch - Moon Over Soho
4/65 - William Boyd - Any Human Heart (2/10)
5/65 - Douglas Adams - Dirk Gently's Holistic Detective Agency
6/65 - John Steinbeck - Tortilla Flat
7/65 - Andrew Michael Hurley - The Loney
8/65 - Tana French - Into The Woods (Dublin Murder Squad 1) (3/10)
9/65 - Larry McMurty - Lonesome Dove (4/10)
10/65 - Denise Mina - The Dead Hour (Paddy Meehan 2)
11/65 - Ian Rankin - The Flood
12/65 - Denise Mina - Slip of the Knife (Paddy Meehan 3)
13/65 - Neil Gaiman - Trigger Warning: Short Fictions and Disturbances
14/65 - Bill Beverly - Dodgers
15/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Face of Trespass
16/65 - John Irving - The World According to Garp (5/10)
17/65 - Val McDermid - Out of Bounds
18/65 - Stuart Maconie - Hope and Glory: A People's History of Modern Britain
19/65 - Margaret Atwood - Oryx and Crake
20/65 - Kate Atkinson - Emotionally Weird
21/65 - Roald Dahl - Madness
22/65 - Tana French - The Likeness (Dublin Murder Squad 2) (6/10)
23/65 - Daniel Woodrell - The Maid's Version
24/65 - Laline Paull - The Bees
25/65 - Jonathan Franzen - Freedom (7/10)
26/65 - Nicola Morgan - Blame My Brain: The Amazing Teenage Brain Revealed
27/65 - Arundhati Roy - The God of Small Things
28/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Killing Doll
29/65 - Denise Mina - Sanctum
30/65 - John Williams - Butcher's Crossing
31/65 - Anita Brookner - Hotel Du Lac
32/65 - Peter James - Need You Dead
33/65 - Stephen King - Carrie
34/65 - Andy Hamilton - The Star Witness
35/65 - Jessie Burton - The Muse
*
36/65 - Stephen King - Christine (8/10)*


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 15, 2017)

1/60 Richard Price - The Whites
2/60 Ali Smith - Public Library & Other Stories
3/60 Hannah Eaton - Naming Monsters
4/60 Jeff Vandermeer - Authority
5/60 Simon Garfield - To The Letter - A Celebration Of The Lost Art Of Letter Writing
6/60 Claire North - The Sudden Appearance Of Hope
7/60 Dan Lepard - Short & Sweet
8/60 Stella Gibbons - Cold Comfort Farm
9/60 George RR Martin - A Feast For Crows
10/60 Haruki Murakami - What I Talk About When I Talk About Running
11/60 Adam Roberts - The Thing Itself
12/60 Roger Crowley - Empires Of The Sea The Final Battle For The Mediterranean, 1521-1580
13/60 Philip Hoare - Leviathan, or The Whale
14/60 Johan Hari - Chasing The Scream (don't bother reading this, it's shite)
15/60 George RR Martin - A Dance With Dragons: Dreams & Dust
16/60 George RR - A Dance With Dragons: After The Feast
17/60 Gilbert Shelton - The Freak Brothers Omnibus: Every Freak Brothers Story Rolled Into One Bumper Package
18/60 Jeff Vandermeer - Acceptance
19/60 Dan Rhodes - Little Hands Clapping
20/60 Terry Pratchett & Neil Gaiman - Good Omens.
21/60 Graeme Macrae Burnet - His Bloody Project


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 16, 2017)

36. The Politics - Aristotle


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jul 16, 2017)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 1/25 Malcolm X and Alex Haley - The Autobiography of Malcolm X
> 2/25 Alex de Jonge - Nightmare Culture: Lautremont & "Les Chants de Maldoror"
> 3/25 Viv Albertine - Clothes Clothes Clothes Music Music Music Boys Boys Boys
> 4/25 Endnotes 1: Preliminary Materials For A Balance Sheet Of The Twentieth Century
> ...



*17/25 David Keenan - This Is Memorial Device*


----------



## kropotkin (Jul 17, 2017)

1. Tom Rob Smith - child 44
2. Louisa Lim - People's Republic of Amnesia: Tiananmen Revisited
3. Robin Yassin-Kassab, Leila Al-Shami - Burning Country: Syrians in revolution and war
4. Daniel Kahneman - Thinking, Fast and Slow
5. John Courtenay Grinwood - Arabesk 
6. Harsha walia - undoing border imperialism 
7. Howard zinn - a people's history of the united states 
8. Simon Mawer - the glass room
9. Taking Sides: Revolutionary Solidarity and the Poverty of Liberalism - Cindy Milstein (Editor)
10. Platform Capitalism - Nick Srnicek 
11. The Meaning of Race - kenan malik 
12. The name of the wind- Patrick Rothfuss 
13. Folding Beijing - Hao Jingfang
14. Stories of your life and others- Ted Chiang 
15. House of God - Samuel Shem
16. The Sellout - Paul Beatty 
17. Capitalist Realism - Mark Fisher 
18. The Clockwork rocket- greg egan
19. Southern Insurgency: The Coming of the Global Working Class - Immanuel Ness
20. The power- naomi alderman 
21. Stalin: court of the red tsar - Simon sebag-montefiori 
22. The Wise Man's Fear - Patrick Rothfuss
23. Violent Borders - refugees and the right to move - Reece Jones
24. Cultural Studies: A Theoretical History - Stuart Hall
25. Dodgers by Bill Beverly
26. A gentleman in Moscow - Amor Towles
27. The stranger - Albert Camus
28. Lustrum - Robert Harris
29. Sapiens: A Brief History of Humankind- Yuval Noah Harari 
30. All the Birds in the Sky- Charlie Jane Anders
31. Our kind of traitor - John le carre 
32. Cyber-marx: cycles and circuits of struggle in high-technology capitalism - Nick dyer-witherford
33. I contain multitudes- Ed Yong 
34. The Plot Against America- Phillip Roth
35. We Want Everything - Nanni Balestrini
* 36. October- China Mieville 
37. A tale of two cities - Charles Dickens 
*


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 18, 2017)

1/65 - Laurie Lee - Village Christmas and Other Notes on the English Year
2/65 - John Irving - A Prayer for Owen Meany (1/10*)
3/65 - Ben Aaronovitch - Moon Over Soho
4/65 - William Boyd - Any Human Heart (2/10)
5/65 - Douglas Adams - Dirk Gently's Holistic Detective Agency
6/65 - John Steinbeck - Tortilla Flat
7/65 - Andrew Michael Hurley - The Loney
8/65 - Tana French - Into The Woods (Dublin Murder Squad 1) (3/10)
9/65 - Larry McMurty - Lonesome Dove (4/10)
10/65 - Denise Mina - The Dead Hour (Paddy Meehan 2)
11/65 - Ian Rankin - The Flood
12/65 - Denise Mina - Slip of the Knife (Paddy Meehan 3)
13/65 - Neil Gaiman - Trigger Warning: Short Fictions and Disturbances
14/65 - Bill Beverly - Dodgers
15/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Face of Trespass
16/65 - John Irving - The World According to Garp (5/10)
17/65 - Val McDermid - Out of Bounds
18/65 - Stuart Maconie - Hope and Glory: A People's History of Modern Britain
19/65 - Margaret Atwood - Oryx and Crake
20/65 - Kate Atkinson - Emotionally Weird
21/65 - Roald Dahl - Madness
22/65 - Tana French - The Likeness (Dublin Murder Squad 2) (6/10)
23/65 - Daniel Woodrell - The Maid's Version
24/65 - Laline Paull - The Bees
25/65 - Jonathan Franzen - Freedom (7/10)
26/65 - Nicola Morgan - Blame My Brain: The Amazing Teenage Brain Revealed
27/65 - Arundhati Roy - The God of Small Things
28/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Killing Doll
29/65 - Denise Mina - Sanctum
30/65 - John Williams - Butcher's Crossing
31/65 - Anita Brookner - Hotel Du Lac
32/65 - Peter James - Need You Dead
33/65 - Stephen King - Carrie
34/65 - Andy Hamilton - The Star Witness
35/65 - Jessie Burton - The Muse
36/65 - Stephen King - Christine (8/10)
*
37/65 - Belinda Bauer - The Beautiful Dead*


----------



## marty21 (Jul 18, 2017)

1/75 Sanctuary : After it Happened Book 5 -  Devon C Ford
2/75 1916 : The Morning After - Tim Pat Coogan
3/75 Last Stand at Saber River - Elmore Leonard
4/75 After : The Shock - Scott Nicholson
5/75 After : The Echo - Scott Nicholson
6/75 After : Milepost 291 - Scott Nicholson
7/75 After : Whiteout - Scott Nicholson
8/75 After : Red Scare - Scott Nicholson
9/75 Surviving The Evacuation : Ireland - Book 9 -Frank Tayell
10/75 Crisis - Frank Gardner
11/75 Outcast London : A Study in the Relationship Between Classes in Victorian Society - Gareth Stedman Jones
12/75 After : Dying Light - Scott Nicholson
13/75 The Ruins - T W Piperbrook
14/75 Confederates - Thomas Keneally
15/75 Black Water Lilies - Michel Bussi
16/75 The Revenge of History - Seumas Milne
17/75 The Great War : The American Front - Harry Turtledove.
18/75 The Wrong Side of Goodbye - Michael Connelly
19/75 Surviving The Evacuation : The Last Candidate - Book 10 . Frank Tayell
20/75 The Gunslinger : The Dark Tower - Stephen King.
21/75 Out of Bounds - Val McDermid
22/75 Hurst - Robin Crumby
23/75 The Great War : Walk In Hell - Harry Turtledove
24/75 Cold Earth - Ann Cleeves
25/75 Critical Dawn - Darren Wearmouth & Colin Barnes
26/75 Critical Path - Wearmouth & Barnes
27/75 Critical Strike - Wearmouth & Barnes
28/75 The Birdwatcher - William Shaw
29/75 Dodgers - Bill Beverly
30/75 Dark Town - Thomas Mullen
31/75 A Hero In France - Alan Furst
32/75 Reelin' in The Years : The Soundtrack of a Northern Life. - Mark Radcliffe
33/75 The Scarecrow - Michael Connelly
34/75 Roads :A Millennial Journey Along America''s Great Interstate Highways - Larry McMurtry
35/75 Rebellion: After It Happened Book 6 - Devon C Ford
36/75 Sentinel - Robin Crumby
37/75 The Fire Sermon - Raphael Dogg
38/75 Earth Alone - Daniel Arenson
39/75 Earth Lost - Daniel Arenson

*******
40/75 - Earth Rising - Daniel Arenson


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jul 18, 2017)

1/50 Vladimir Nabokov - Speak, Memory
2/50 Larry McMurtry - Lonesome Dove
3/50 Steve Reicher - Mad Mobs and Englishmen?: Myths and realities of the 2011 riots
4/50 Stuart Jeffries - Grand Hotel Abyss
5/50 Sean Birchall - Beating the Fascists: The Untold Story of Anti-fascist Action
6/50 Alasdair Gray - Lanark
7/50 Shirley Jackson - The Haunting of Hill House
8/50 Jon Ronson - So You've Been Publicly Shamed
9/50 Justin McGruick - Radical Cities
10/50 Mark Fisher - Capitalist Realism
11/50 Hannah Arendt - Eichmann in Jerusalem
12/50 Martin Ford - Rise of the Robots
13/50 John Steinbeck - Cannery Row
14/50 Franz Kafka - The Trial (re-read)
15/50 Robert Baxell - Unlikely Warriors: The British in the Spanish Civil War and the Struggle Against Fascism
16/50 John Berger - Ways of Seeing
17/50 Bill Beverly - Dodgers
18/50 Susan Sontag - On Photography
19/50 James Baldwin - Another Country
20/50 Raymond Chandler - The Long Goodbye
21/50 Raymond Carver - What We Talk About When We Talk About Love
22/50 Gunter Grass- The Tin Drum
23/50 Cormac McCarthy - Child of God
24/50 Nathan Hill - The Nix
25/50 Jeffrey Eugenides - Middlesex
26/50 Ursula K. Le Guin - The Dispossessed
27/50 Elena Ferrante - Those Who Leave and Those Who Stay
28/50 John Dinges - The Condor Years
29/50 Albert Camus - The Fall
30/50 Elena Ferrante - The Story of the Lost Child
31/50 Roberto Bolaño - By Night In Chile
32/50 Junot Diaz- The Brief Wondrous Life of Oscar Wao
33/50 Angela Davis - An Autobiography
*34/50 Donna Tartt - The Secret History 
35/50 Ali Smith - How to Be Both *


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 19, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> 33/50 stephen king, it (london: hodder, 2011)


34/50 marie belloc lowndes, the lodger (harpenden: gaslight, 2015)


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jul 19, 2017)

1/25: Noam Chomsky - On Anarchism
2/25: Geoffrey Beattie - The Corner Boys
3/25: David Harvey - Rebel Cities
4/25: Lisa McKenzie - Getting by
5/25: David Harvey - A brief history of neoliberalism
6/25 Johnny Marr - Set the boy free
7/25 David Keenan - This is memorial device
8/25 Michael Grenfell - Pierre Bourideu: Key Concepts
9/25 Winlow/Hall/Treadwell - The rise of the right
10/25 Anthony Cartwright - Iron Towns
11/25 Jones/Lukes/Wodke - Triptych: Three Studies of Manic Street Preachers The Holy Bible
12/25 David Harvey - The Condition of Postmodernity
13/25 Maajid Nawaz - Radical 
14/25 Mike Savage - Social Class in the 21st Century
15/25 Mark Fisher - Ghosts of my life
16/25 Simon Charlesworth - A phenomenology of working class experience 
17/25 - EP Thomson - The Making of the English Workong Class


----------



## inva (Jul 21, 2017)

1/60 The First Civil Right: How Liberals Built Prison America by Naomi Murakawa
2/60 The March on Washington: Jobs, Freedom, and the Forgotten History of Civil Rights by William P. Jones
3/60 The Lost Promise of Civil Rights by Risa L. Goluboff
4/60 Helen Macfarlane: Red Republican: Essays, articles and her translation of the Communist Manifesto edited by David Black
5/60 All-American Anarchist: Joseph A. Labadie and the Labor Movement by Carlotta R. Anderson
6/60 Behind the Crisis: Marx's Dialectics of Value and Knowledge by Guglielmo Carchedi
7/60 The Long Drop by Denise Mina
8/60 From Power to Prejudice: The Rise of Racial Individualism in Midcentury America by Leah N. Gordon
9/60 Lucy Parsons: An American Revolutionary by Carolyn Ashbaugh
10/60 Beyond Capital: Marx's Political Economy of the Working Class by Michael A. Lebowitz
11/60 Economics, Politics and the Age of Inflation by Paul Mattick
12/60 Maigret at Picratt's by Georges Simenon
13/60 Spring Sleepers by Kyoko Yoshida
14/60 Caliban and the Witch: Women, the Body and Primitive Accumulation by Silvia Federici
15/60 Blood of the Dawn by Claudia Salazar Jiménez
16/60 Testosterone Rex: Unmaking the Myths of Our Gendered Minds by Cordelia Fine
17/60 Mikumari by Misumi Kubo
18/60 The Deluge: The Great War and the Remaking of Global Order by Adam Tooze
19/60 The Transparent Labyrinth by Keiichrō Hirano
20/60 American Genius, a Comedy by Lynne Tillman
21/60 Parade by Shuichi Yoshida
22/60 Marxism: Last Refuge of the Bourgeoisie? by Paul Mattick
23/60 The Bees by Laline Paull
24/60 When Mystical Creatures Attack! by Kathleen Founds
25/60 The Girl Who is Getting Married by Aoko Matsuda
26/60 Portable Curiosities by Julie Koh
27/60 Everything is Flammable by Gabrielle Bell
28/60 Whigs & Hunters by E.P. Thompson
29/60 Jihad and Death: The Global Appeal of Islamic State by Olivier Roy
30/60 Shotgun Seamstress by Osa Atoe
31/60 Commerce Before Capitalism in Europe, 1300-1600 by Martha C. Howell
32/60 The Equestrienne by Uršuľa Kovalyk
*33/60 Midnight Oil: Work, Energy, War, 1973-1992 by Midnight Notes Collective*


----------



## Me76 (Jul 23, 2017)

1/50 Teenage Revolution, Alan Davies
2/50 The Third Woman, Jonathan Freedland
3/50 The Art of Peeling an Orange, Victoria Avilan
4/50 Courting Trouble, Lisa M Hawkins
5/50 Dr Vigilante, Alberto Hazan
6/50 the Husband's Secret, Liane Moriarty
7/50 Sleep Tight, Rachel Abbot
8/50 A Dark Adapted Eye, Barbara Vine 
9/50 Patchwork Man, DB Martin
10/50 Gone Bad, JB Turner
11/50 The Devil Wears Prada, Lauren Weisberger
12/50 The Cry, Helen Fitzgerald
13/50 While My Eyes Were Closed, Linda Green
14/50 Total Victim Theory, Ian Ballard
15/50 Alternate Lifestyles, Lisa M Hawkins
16/50 Dodgers, Bill Beverly
17/50 Tess of the D'urbervilles, Thomas Hardy
18/50 Secrets of Happiness, Lucy Diamond
19/50 St Lucy's home for girls raised by wolves, Karen Russell
20/50 Love Nina, Nina Stubbs
21/50 Innocence, Dean Koontz
22/50 Diamonds in the Sky, MA Harper
23/50 Son of a Serial Killer, Jams N Roses
24/50 Blood of a Serial Killer, Jams N Roses. 
25/50 When my Ship Comes In, Sue Wilsher
26/50 Fanatic, Jams N Roses
27/50 Brilliant & Forever, Kevin McNeil
28/50 The Girl in the Maze, RK Jackson

29/50 The Martian, Andy Weir - really enjoyed this, even though I didn't understand most of the science stuff.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 24, 2017)

1/75 Sanctuary : After it Happened Book 5 -  Devon C Ford
2/75 1916 : The Morning After - Tim Pat Coogan
3/75 Last Stand at Saber River - Elmore Leonard
4/75 After : The Shock - Scott Nicholson
5/75 After : The Echo - Scott Nicholson
6/75 After : Milepost 291 - Scott Nicholson
7/75 After : Whiteout - Scott Nicholson
8/75 After : Red Scare - Scott Nicholson
9/75 Surviving The Evacuation : Ireland - Book 9 -Frank Tayell
10/75 Crisis - Frank Gardner
11/75 Outcast London : A Study in the Relationship Between Classes in Victorian Society - Gareth Stedman Jones
12/75 After : Dying Light - Scott Nicholson
13/75 The Ruins - T W Piperbrook
14/75 Confederates - Thomas Keneally
15/75 Black Water Lilies - Michel Bussi
16/75 The Revenge of History - Seumas Milne
17/75 The Great War : The American Front - Harry Turtledove.
18/75 The Wrong Side of Goodbye - Michael Connelly
19/75 Surviving The Evacuation : The Last Candidate - Book 10 . Frank Tayell
20/75 The Gunslinger : The Dark Tower - Stephen King.
21/75 Out of Bounds - Val McDermid
22/75 Hurst - Robin Crumby
23/75 The Great War : Walk In Hell - Harry Turtledove
24/75 Cold Earth - Ann Cleeves
25/75 Critical Dawn - Darren Wearmouth & Colin Barnes
26/75 Critical Path - Wearmouth & Barnes
27/75 Critical Strike - Wearmouth & Barnes
28/75 The Birdwatcher - William Shaw
29/75 Dodgers - Bill Beverly
30/75 Dark Town - Thomas Mullen
31/75 A Hero In France - Alan Furst
32/75 Reelin' in The Years : The Soundtrack of a Northern Life. - Mark Radcliffe
33/75 The Scarecrow - Michael Connelly
34/75 Roads :A Millennial Journey Along America''s Great Interstate Highways - Larry McMurtry
35/75 Rebellion: After It Happened Book 6 - Devon C Ford
36/75 Sentinel - Robin Crumby
37/75 The Fire Sermon - Raphael Dogg
38/75 Earth Alone - Daniel Arenson
39/75 Earth Lost - Daniel Arenson
40/75 Earth Rising - Daniel Arenson

*****

41/75 I am Pilgrim - Terry Hayes


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 25, 2017)

1/49 - Dave Eggers - The Circle
2/49 - John Masefield - The Box of Delights
3/49 - Jenny Nimmo - The Rinaldi Ring
4/49 - Sarah Helm - If This Is A Woman
5/49 - Art Spiegelman - Maus
6/49 - Will Ferguson - 419
7/49 - Bram Stoker - Dracula
8/49 - Paul Cornell - Witches of Lychford
9/49 - John Connolly - Night Music
10/49 - Kristin Cashore - Graceling
11/49 - Deborah Levy - Swimming Home
12/49 - Sue Lloyd-Roberts - The War on Women
13/49 - Belinda Bauer - The Shut Eye
14/49 - Ann Leckie - Ancillary Justice
15/49 - Adrian Tchaikovsky - Children of Time
16/49 - Stephen King - Bag of Bones
17/49 - Jon McGregor - Reservoir 13

18/49 - Jeff Vandermeer - Borne


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 25, 2017)

May Kasahara said:


> 18/49 - Jeff Vandermeer - Borne


That looks fucking mental. How was it?


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jul 25, 2017)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 1/25 Malcolm X and Alex Haley - The Autobiography of Malcolm X
> 2/25 Alex de Jonge - Nightmare Culture: Lautremont & "Les Chants de Maldoror"
> 3/25 Viv Albertine - Clothes Clothes Clothes Music Music Music Boys Boys Boys
> 4/25 Endnotes 1: Preliminary Materials For A Balance Sheet Of The Twentieth Century
> ...



*18/25 Endnotes 3: Gender, Race, Class And Other Misfortunes*


----------



## Voley (Jul 25, 2017)

1/30 Substance: Inside New Order - Peter Hook
2/30 The Illustrated A Brief History Of Time - Stephen Hawking
3/30 A Clash Of Kings - George R.R. Martin
4/30 Reelin' In The Years: The Soundtrack Of A Northern Life - Mark Radcliffe
5/30 Look Back In Hunger: The Autobiography - Jo Brand
6/30 Dodgers - Bill Beverly
7/30 Altamont: The Rolling Stones, The Hells Angels And The Inside Story of Rock's Darkest Day - Joel Selvin
8/30 Live At The Brixton Academy: A Riotous Life In The Music Business - Simon Parkes
9/30 Travels With Charley: In Search Of America - John Steinbeck
10/30 A Storm Of Swords Book 1: Steel And Snow - George R.R. Martin
11/30 Girl In A Band - Kim Gordon
12/30 The Goldfinch - Donna Tartt
13/30 Hound Dog - Richard Blandford
14/30 American Gods - Neil Gaiman

Enjoyed this. This is a genre I avoid like the plague usually but I liked 'Coraline,' his spooky kids story, so gave it a go. I'm glad I did; it's really imaginative and original. Reminded me of Stephen King when he gets all epic (I kept thinking about 'The Stand' during the road trip bits) and that's no bad thing. I'll try some more of his stuff later. Something a bit more down to Earth up next though I think.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 26, 2017)

1/75 Sanctuary : After it Happened Book 5 -  Devon C Ford
2/75 1916 : The Morning After - Tim Pat Coogan
3/75 Last Stand at Saber River - Elmore Leonard
4/75 After : The Shock - Scott Nicholson
5/75 After : The Echo - Scott Nicholson
6/75 After : Milepost 291 - Scott Nicholson
7/75 After : Whiteout - Scott Nicholson
8/75 After : Red Scare - Scott Nicholson
9/75 Surviving The Evacuation : Ireland - Book 9 -Frank Tayell
10/75 Crisis - Frank Gardner
11/75 Outcast London : A Study in the Relationship Between Classes in Victorian Society - Gareth Stedman Jones
12/75 After : Dying Light - Scott Nicholson
13/75 The Ruins - T W Piperbrook
14/75 Confederates - Thomas Keneally
15/75 Black Water Lilies - Michel Bussi
16/75 The Revenge of History - Seumas Milne
17/75 The Great War : The American Front - Harry Turtledove.
18/75 The Wrong Side of Goodbye - Michael Connelly
19/75 Surviving The Evacuation : The Last Candidate - Book 10 . Frank Tayell
20/75 The Gunslinger : The Dark Tower - Stephen King.
21/75 Out of Bounds - Val McDermid
22/75 Hurst - Robin Crumby
23/75 The Great War : Walk In Hell - Harry Turtledove
24/75 Cold Earth - Ann Cleeves
25/75 Critical Dawn - Darren Wearmouth & Colin Barnes
26/75 Critical Path - Wearmouth & Barnes
27/75 Critical Strike - Wearmouth & Barnes
28/75 The Birdwatcher - William Shaw
29/75 Dodgers - Bill Beverly
30/75 Dark Town - Thomas Mullen
31/75 A Hero In France - Alan Furst
32/75 Reelin' in The Years : The Soundtrack of a Northern Life. - Mark Radcliffe
33/75 The Scarecrow - Michael Connelly
34/75 Roads :A Millennial Journey Along America''s Great Interstate Highways - Larry McMurtry
35/75 Rebellion: After It Happened Book 6 - Devon C Ford
36/75 Sentinel - Robin Crumby
37/75 The Fire Sermon - Raphael Dogg
38/75 Earth Alone - Daniel Arenson
39/75 Earth Lost - Daniel Arenson
40/75 Earth Rising - Daniel Arenson
41/75 I am Pilgrim - Terry Hayes

*******
42/75 To Kill The President - Sam Bourne


----------



## braindancer (Jul 26, 2017)

1/20 - The Secret History - Donna Tartt
2/20 - The Grifters - Jim Thompson
3/20 - His Bloody Project - Graeme Macrae Burnet
4/20 - The Sellout - Paul Beatty
5/20 - The North Water - Ian McGuire
6/20 - The Little Friend - Donna Tartt
7/20 - Black Water Lillies - Michel Bussi
8/20 - The Essex Serpent - Sarah Perry
9/20 - The Mask of Dimitrios - Eric Ambler
10/20 - Girl in a Band - Kim Gordon
11/20 - We are all completely beside ourselves - Karen Joy Fowler
12/20 - The Son - Phillip Meyer


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 27, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> That looks fucking mental. How was it?



Good - very different in tone/style to the SR trilogy, but beautifully written.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 27, 2017)

1/49 - Dave Eggers - The Circle
2/49 - John Masefield - The Box of Delights
3/49 - Jenny Nimmo - The Rinaldi Ring
4/49 - Sarah Helm - If This Is A Woman
5/49 - Art Spiegelman - Maus
6/49 - Will Ferguson - 419
7/49 - Bram Stoker - Dracula
8/49 - Paul Cornell - Witches of Lychford
9/49 - John Connolly - Night Music
10/49 - Kristin Cashore - Graceling
11/49 - Deborah Levy - Swimming Home
12/49 - Sue Lloyd-Roberts - The War on Women
13/49 - Belinda Bauer - The Shut Eye
14/49 - Ann Leckie - Ancillary Justice
15/49 - Adrian Tchaikovsky - Children of Time
16/49 - Stephen King - Bag of Bones
17/49 - Jon McGregor - Reservoir 13
18/49 - Jeff Vandermeer - Borne

19/49 - Jon Ronson - The Psychopath Test


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 27, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> 34/50 marie belloc lowndes, the lodger (harpenden: gaslight, 2015)


35/50 michael connelly, nine dragons (london: orion, 2010)


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 28, 2017)

37. Antigone - Sophocles
38. The Symposium - Plato
39. The Gay Science - Nietzsche


----------



## nogojones (Jul 28, 2017)

1/35 Jim Thompson - Savage Night
2/35 Phil Edwards - More Work! Less Pay! Rebellion And Repression in Italy, 1972-77
3/35 Martin Ford - Rise of the Robots: Technology and the Threat of a Jobleess Future
4/35 Franya J. Berkman - Monument Eternal: The Music of Alice Coltrane
5/35 Anthony Burgess - The Wanting Seed
6/35 Theresa Urbainczyk - Slave Revolts in Antiquity
7/35 Iain M. Banks - Matter
8/35 Marvin E. Gettleman - Vietnam History, Documents and Opinions on a Major World Crisis
9/35 Ursula LeGuin - The Dispossessed
10/35 Studs Terkel - American Dreams Lost & Found
11/35 Mikhail Bulgakov - Heart Of A Dog
12/35 John Edwards - The Spanish Inquisition
13/35 Kevin Doogan - New Capitalism? The Transformation of Work
14/35 Bill Beverly - Dodgers 
15/35 Vilem Flusser - The History of the Devil
16/35 Daniel Woodrell - The Ones You Do
17/38 Herbert Marshall - Mayakovsky and His Poetry
18/35 Iain M. Banks - The Hydrogen Sonata
19/35 Jim Thompson - The Criminal
20/35 Charles E. Cobb - This Nonviolent Stuff'll Get You Killed
21/35 Kurt Vonnegut - Sirens of Titan
22/35 Andre Breton - What is Surrealism? : Selected Writings 
23/35 Bret Easton Ellis - Imperial Bedrooms
24/35 Noam Chomsky - Profit Over People
25/35 Martin Luther King - The Words Of...
26/35 Dan Georgakas & Marvin Surkin - Detroit: I Do Mind Dying: A Study in Urban Revolution
*
27/35 Elizabeth David - French Country Cooking
28/35 Peter Godfrey-Smith - Other Minds* - A pretty interesting exploration of octopus and cuttlefish intelligence
*29/35 Graham Greene - It's a Battlefield*


----------



## D'wards (Jul 29, 2017)

1/26 - Blood Meridian - Cormac McCarthy (reread)
2/26 - Dead Funny: Horror Stories by Comedians - Edited by Robin Ince and Johnny Mains
3/26 - Frank Skinner on the Road by Frank Skinner
4/26 - Karlology by Karl Pilkington
5/26 - Wolf Hall by Hilary Mantel
6/26 - Pennine Walkies by Mark Wallington
7/26 - The Secret Diary of Adrian Mole age 13 3/4 by Sue Townsend (reread)
8/26 - All the Pretty Horses by Cormac McCarthy
9/26 - 2001 A Space Odyssey by Arthur C. Clarke (reread)
10/26 - Born to Run by Bruce Springsteen
11/26 - The Girl on the Train by Paula Hawkins
12/26 - Dead Funny Encore: More Horror Stories by Comedians - Edited by Robin Ince and Johnny Mains
13/26 - The Growing Pains of Adrian Mole by Sue Townsend (reread)
14/26 - IT by Stephen King
15/26 - What Planet Am I On? by Shaun Ryder
16/26 - I Am Pilgrim by Terry Hayes
17/26 - The Crossing by Cormac McCarthy
18/26 - Clothes Clothes Clothes Music Music Music Boys Boys Boys by Viv Albertine
19/26 - Watership Down by Richard Adams
20/26 - The True Confessions of Adrian Albert Mole by Sue Townsend (reread)
21/26 - The Martian by Andy Weir
22/40 - Don't You Leave Me Here by Wilko Johnson
23/40 - Adrian Mole: The Wilderness Years by Sue Townsend (reread)
24/40 - The Darling Buds of May by H.E. Bates
25/40 - The Son by Philipp Meyer


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 31, 2017)

1/65 - Laurie Lee - Village Christmas and Other Notes on the English Year
2/65 - John Irving - A Prayer for Owen Meany (1/10*)
3/65 - Ben Aaronovitch - Moon Over Soho
4/65 - William Boyd - Any Human Heart (2/10)
5/65 - Douglas Adams - Dirk Gently's Holistic Detective Agency
6/65 - John Steinbeck - Tortilla Flat
7/65 - Andrew Michael Hurley - The Loney
8/65 - Tana French - Into The Woods (Dublin Murder Squad 1) (3/10)
9/65 - Larry McMurty - Lonesome Dove (4/10)
10/65 - Denise Mina - The Dead Hour (Paddy Meehan 2)
11/65 - Ian Rankin - The Flood
12/65 - Denise Mina - Slip of the Knife (Paddy Meehan 3)
13/65 - Neil Gaiman - Trigger Warning: Short Fictions and Disturbances
14/65 - Bill Beverly - Dodgers
15/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Face of Trespass
16/65 - John Irving - The World According to Garp (5/10)
17/65 - Val McDermid - Out of Bounds
18/65 - Stuart Maconie - Hope and Glory: A People's History of Modern Britain
19/65 - Margaret Atwood - Oryx and Crake
20/65 - Kate Atkinson - Emotionally Weird
21/65 - Roald Dahl - Madness
22/65 - Tana French - The Likeness (Dublin Murder Squad 2) (6/10)
23/65 - Daniel Woodrell - The Maid's Version
24/65 - Laline Paull - The Bees
25/65 - Jonathan Franzen - Freedom (7/10)
26/65 - Nicola Morgan - Blame My Brain: The Amazing Teenage Brain Revealed
27/65 - Arundhati Roy - The God of Small Things
28/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Killing Doll
29/65 - Denise Mina - Sanctum
30/65 - John Williams - Butcher's Crossing
31/65 - Anita Brookner - Hotel Du Lac
32/65 - Peter James - Need You Dead
33/65 - Stephen King - Carrie
34/65 - Andy Hamilton - The Star Witness
35/65 - Jessie Burton - The Muse
36/65 - Stephen King - Christine (8/10)
37/65 - Belinda Bauer - The Beautiful Dead
*
38/75 - John Irving - The Cider House Rules (9/10)*


----------



## D'wards (Jul 31, 2017)

1/26 - Blood Meridian - Cormac McCarthy (reread)
2/26 - Dead Funny: Horror Stories by Comedians - Edited by Robin Ince and Johnny Mains
3/26 - Frank Skinner on the Road by Frank Skinner
4/26 - Karlology by Karl Pilkington
5/26 - Wolf Hall by Hilary Mantel
6/26 - Pennine Walkies by Mark Wallington
7/26 - The Secret Diary of Adrian Mole age 13 3/4 by Sue Townsend (reread)
8/26 - All the Pretty Horses by Cormac McCarthy
9/26 - 2001 A Space Odyssey by Arthur C. Clarke (reread)
10/26 - Born to Run by Bruce Springsteen
11/26 - The Girl on the Train by Paula Hawkins
12/26 - Dead Funny Encore: More Horror Stories by Comedians - Edited by Robin Ince and Johnny Mains
13/26 - The Growing Pains of Adrian Mole by Sue Townsend (reread)
14/26 - IT by Stephen King
15/26 - What Planet Am I On? by Shaun Ryder
16/26 - I Am Pilgrim by Terry Hayes
17/26 - The Crossing by Cormac McCarthy
18/26 - Clothes Clothes Clothes Music Music Music Boys Boys Boys by Viv Albertine
19/26 - Watership Down by Richard Adams
20/26 - The True Confessions of Adrian Albert Mole by Sue Townsend (reread)
21/26 - The Martian by Andy Weir
22/40 - Don't You Leave Me Here by Wilko Johnson
23/40 - Adrian Mole: The Wilderness Years by Sue Townsend (reread)
24/40 - The Darling Buds of May by H.E. Bates
25/40 - The Son by Philipp Meyer
26/40 - Adrian Mole the Cappuccino Years by Sue Townsend  (reread)


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Aug 1, 2017)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 1/25 Malcolm X and Alex Haley - The Autobiography of Malcolm X
> 2/25 Alex de Jonge - Nightmare Culture: Lautremont & "Les Chants de Maldoror"
> 3/25 Viv Albertine - Clothes Clothes Clothes Music Music Music Boys Boys Boys
> 4/25 Endnotes 1: Preliminary Materials For A Balance Sheet Of The Twentieth Century
> ...



*19/25 Emmanuelle Waeckerle & Stefan Szczelkun - Rise With Your Class Not From It: The Working Press Archive Is A Thorn*


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 1, 2017)

1/60 Richard Price - The Whites
2/60 Ali Smith - Public Library & Other Stories
3/60 Hannah Eaton - Naming Monsters
4/60 Jeff Vandermeer - Authority
5/60 Simon Garfield - To The Letter - A Celebration Of The Lost Art Of Letter Writing
6/60 Claire North - The Sudden Appearance Of Hope
7/60 Dan Lepard - Short & Sweet
8/60 Stella Gibbons - Cold Comfort Farm
9/60 George RR Martin - A Feast For Crows
10/60 Haruki Murakami - What I Talk About When I Talk About Running
11/60 Adam Roberts - The Thing Itself
12/60 Roger Crowley - Empires Of The Sea The Final Battle For The Mediterranean, 1521-1580
13/60 Philip Hoare - Leviathan, or The Whale
14/60 Johan Hari - Chasing The Scream (don't bother reading this, it's shite)
15/60 George RR Martin - A Dance With Dragons: Dreams & Dust
16/60 George RR - A Dance With Dragons: After The Feast
17/60 Gilbert Shelton - The Freak Brothers Omnibus: Every Freak Brothers Story Rolled Into One Bumper Package
18/60 Jeff Vandermeer - Acceptance
19/60 Dan Rhodes - Little Hands Clapping
20/60 Terry Pratchett & Neil Gaiman - Good Omens.
21/60 Graeme Macrae Burnet - His Bloody Project
*22/60 Grace Jones - I'll Never Write My Memoirs*


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Aug 2, 2017)

40. On Violence - Hannah Arendt

This is a text offering a classic 'straw man' argument - with a simplistic and arbitary analysis of no value. Her views regarding the Black Panther Movement are highly questionable - if not racist in the extreme.


----------



## braindancer (Aug 2, 2017)

1/20 - The Secret History - Donna Tartt
2/20 - The Grifters - Jim Thompson
3/20 - His Bloody Project - Graeme Macrae Burnet
4/20 - The Sellout - Paul Beatty
5/20 - The North Water - Ian McGuire
6/20 - The Little Friend - Donna Tartt
7/20 - Black Water Lillies - Michel Bussi
8/20 - The Essex Serpent - Sarah Perry
9/20 - The Mask of Dimitrios - Eric Ambler
10/20 - Girl in a Band - Kim Gordon
11/20 - We are all completely beside ourselves - Karen Joy Fowler
12/20 - The Son - Phillip Meyer
13/20 - The Power - Naomi Alderman


----------



## nogojones (Aug 2, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> *22/60 Grace Jones - I'll Never Write My Memoirs*



Any good? I imagine she's led a quiet and somewhat sheltered life


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 2, 2017)

nogojones said:


> Any good? I imagine she's led a quiet and somewhat sheltered life


It's very good. Lots of great stories, but many to be taken with a pinch of salt. She's surprisingly diplomatic. Most of the bad behaviour  is her own and no one really gets a slagging. It's told' to Paul Morley, so it's written very well.
She has led an interesting life!


----------



## billy_bob (Aug 2, 2017)

1/25 Kevin Barry - Dark Lies the Island
2/25 Elvis Costello - Unfaithful Music and Disappearing Ink*
3/25 George Saunders - The Brain-Dead Megaphone
4/25 George Saunders - Tenth of December
5/25 Charles Dickens - Barnaby Rudge*
6/25 Kathleen Walker-Meikle - Medieval Dogs
7/25 Jon McGregor - This Isn't the Sort of Thing that Happens to Someone Like You
8/25 Truman Capote - In Cold Blood
9/25 Alison Moore - Death and the Seaside
10/25 Alison Moore - The Lighthouse
11/25 Ben & David Crystal - You Say Potato: The Story of English Accents
12/25 Charles Dickens - Dombey and Son*
13/25 Oliver Sachs - The Man Who Mistook His Wife for a Hat
14/25 Eliza Robertson - Wallflowers
15/25 Arthur Conan Doyle - The Five Orange Pips and Other Cases
16/25 Carson McCullers - The Heart Is a Lonely Hunter
17/25 Anthony Doerr - All the Light We Cannot See
18/25 George Orwell - Politics and the English Language

19/25 Martin Cutts - Plain English
20/25 Ernest Gowers - Plain Words
21/25 Jonathan Kuttner - You, Pain Free

I'm tackling a seriously long one next as per #31. May not be back here for a while.


----------



## Rimbaud (Aug 3, 2017)

belboid said:


> God, my reading has benn terrible this year, just haven't been able to get my head properly into literature this year. Fortunately a holiday has helped me get down to it a bit:
> 
> 1/30 - Red Rosa - Kate Evans
> 2/30 - How Will Capitalism End? Wolfgang Streeck
> ...



Why do you think Inventing the Future is not worth reading? It's only 200 pages and I thought it was great, the critique of "folk politics" was spot on imo.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Aug 3, 2017)

41. A Dead Man In Deptford - Anthony Burgess


----------



## Manter (Aug 3, 2017)

]1/29 Volker Kutscher Babylon Berlin
2/29 Philip Kerr The other side of silence
3/29 Bill Beverley Dodgers
4,5,6/29 Robert Wilson Charlie Boxer series. (Capital punishment, you will never find me, stealing people)
7/29 Jay Kristoff Stormdancer - lotus trilogy
8/29 Amid the ruins- Ausma Zehanat Khan
9/29 the language of secrets- Ausma Zehanat Khan
10/29 a conjouring of light- VE Schwab
11/29 strangers in their own land- Arlie Russell Hochschild.
12/29 A death in Sarajevo- Ausma Zehanat Khan
13/29 still midnight (Alex Morrow)- Denise Mina
14/29 Sometimes I lie- Alice Feeney
15/29 the wheel of osheim- Mark Lawrence.
16/29 saint's blood- Sebastian de Castel
17/29 the shadow of what was lost- James Islington
18/29 tyrant's throne- Sebastian de Castel
19/20/21/29 the invisible library, the masked city, the burning page - Genevieve Cogman
22/29 a teaspoon of earth and sky- Dina Nayeri
23/29 The Waking Fire- Anthony Ryan
24/29 Assassin's Fate- Robbin Hobb
25/29 Our dark duet- V E Schwab
26/29 Defectors- Joseph Kanon
27/29 The Legion of Flame- Anthony Ryan
28/29 The Power- Naomi Alderman

Aside from the Alderman, no great literature there, but really enjoyed them all


----------



## Manter (Aug 3, 2017)

1/29 Volker Kutscher Babylon Berlin
2/29 Philip Kerr The other side of silence
3/29 Bill Beverley Dodgers
4,5,6/29 Robert Wilson Charlie Boxer series. (Capital punishment, you will never find me, stealing people)
7/29 Jay Kristoff Stormdancer - lotus trilogy
8/29 Amid the ruins- Ausma Zehanat Khan
9/29 the language of secrets- Ausma Zehanat Khan
10/29 a conjouring of light- VE Schwab
11/29 strangers in their own land- Arlie Russell Hochschild.
12/29 A death in Sarajevo- Ausma Zehanat Khan
13/29 still midnight (Alex Morrow)- Denise Mina
14/29 Sometimes I lie- Alice Feeney
15/29 the wheel of osheim- Mark Lawrence.
16/29 saint's blood- Sebastian de Castel
17/29 the shadow of what was lost- James Islington
18/29 tyrant's throne- Sebastian de Castel
19/20/21/29 the invisible library, the masked city, the burning page - Genevieve Cogman
22/29 a teaspoon of earth and sky- Dina Nayeri
23/29 The Waking Fire- Anthony Ryan
24/29 Assassin's Fate- Robbin Hobb
25/29 Our dark duet- V E Schwab
26/29 Defectors- Joseph Kanon
27/29 The Legion of Flame- Anthony Ryan
28/29 The Power- Naomi Alderman
29/29 chasing embers- James Bennett utter crap


----------



## marty21 (Aug 4, 2017)

1/75 Sanctuary : After it Happened Book 5 -  Devon C Ford
2/75 1916 : The Morning After - Tim Pat Coogan
3/75 Last Stand at Saber River - Elmore Leonard
4/75 After : The Shock - Scott Nicholson
5/75 After : The Echo - Scott Nicholson
6/75 After : Milepost 291 - Scott Nicholson
7/75 After : Whiteout - Scott Nicholson
8/75 After : Red Scare - Scott Nicholson
9/75 Surviving The Evacuation : Ireland - Book 9 -Frank Tayell
10/75 Crisis - Frank Gardner
11/75 Outcast London : A Study in the Relationship Between Classes in Victorian Society - Gareth Stedman Jones
12/75 After : Dying Light - Scott Nicholson
13/75 The Ruins - T W Piperbrook
14/75 Confederates - Thomas Keneally
15/75 Black Water Lilies - Michel Bussi
16/75 The Revenge of History - Seumas Milne
17/75 The Great War : The American Front - Harry Turtledove.
18/75 The Wrong Side of Goodbye - Michael Connelly
19/75 Surviving The Evacuation : The Last Candidate - Book 10 . Frank Tayell
20/75 The Gunslinger : The Dark Tower - Stephen King.
21/75 Out of Bounds - Val McDermid
22/75 Hurst - Robin Crumby
23/75 The Great War : Walk In Hell - Harry Turtledove
24/75 Cold Earth - Ann Cleeves
25/75 Critical Dawn - Darren Wearmouth & Colin Barnes
26/75 Critical Path - Wearmouth & Barnes
27/75 Critical Strike - Wearmouth & Barnes
28/75 The Birdwatcher - William Shaw
29/75 Dodgers - Bill Beverly
30/75 Dark Town - Thomas Mullen
31/75 A Hero In France - Alan Furst
32/75 Reelin' in The Years : The Soundtrack of a Northern Life. - Mark Radcliffe
33/75 The Scarecrow - Michael Connelly
34/75 Roads :A Millennial Journey Along America''s Great Interstate Highways - Larry McMurtry
35/75 Rebellion: After It Happened Book 6 - Devon C Ford
36/75 Sentinel - Robin Crumby
37/75 The Fire Sermon - Raphael Dogg
38/75 Earth Alone - Daniel Arenson
39/75 Earth Lost - Daniel Arenson
40/75 Earth Rising - Daniel Arenson
41/75 I am Pilgrim - Terry Hayes
42/75 To Kill The President - Sam Bourne

*******
43/75 The Contours of American History - William Appleman Williams


----------



## belboid (Aug 4, 2017)

Rimbaud said:


> Why do you think Inventing the Future is not worth reading? It's only 200 pages and I thought it was great, the critique of "folk politics" was spot on imo.


that part was largely fine, it had elements of being a phd thesis turned into a sellable book, but for the most part it was a promising start. But it mostly faded after that, the sections on The Future were largely inferior to the versions as described in the Paul Mason book our book group had read previously, and their suggestions for what next were just weak as fuck.  The part on the history of neoliberalism was good as well. So maybe stop a quarter of the way through.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 4, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> 35/50 michael connelly, nine dragons (london: orion, 2010)


36/50 joe hill, the fireman (london: gollancz, 2016)


----------



## Ptolemy (Aug 5, 2017)

1/30. _Owning Up_ - George Melly.
2/30. _Meditations_ - Marcus Aurelius.
3/30. _Fear & Loathing on the Campaign Trail '72_ - Hunter S. Thompson.
4/30. _One Hundred Years of Solitude_ - Gabriel Garcia Marquez.
5/30._ The Silk Roads_ - Peter Frankopan.
6/30. _The Communist Manifesto_ - Karl Marx & Friedrich Engels.
7/30. _Pol Pot: The History of a Nightmare_ - Philip Short.
8/30. _Orlando: A Biography_ - Virginia Woolf.
9/30. _For Whom the Bell Tolls _- Ernest Hemingway.
10/30. _To Have and Have Not_ - Ernest Hemingway.
11/30. _Marriage and the Family in the Middle Ages_ - Frances & Joseph Gies.
12/30. _Corbyn: The Strange Rebirth of Radical Politics_ - Richard Seymour.
13/30. _Nightmare of Ecstasy: The Life and Art of Edward D. Wood, Jr._ - Rudolph Grey.
14/30. _The History Man _- Malcolm Bradbury.
15/30. _Born to Run_ - Bruce Springsteen.
16/30. _Cambodia: 1975 - 1982_ - Michael Vickery.
17/30. _Quotations from Chairman Mao Tse-Tung_ - Mao Zedong.
*18/30. Farewell, My Lovely - Raymond Chandler.
19/30. The Lady in the Lake - Raymond Chandler.*


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 5, 2017)

1/65 - Laurie Lee - Village Christmas and Other Notes on the English Year
2/65 - John Irving - A Prayer for Owen Meany (1/10*)
3/65 - Ben Aaronovitch - Moon Over Soho
4/65 - William Boyd - Any Human Heart (2/10)
5/65 - Douglas Adams - Dirk Gently's Holistic Detective Agency
6/65 - John Steinbeck - Tortilla Flat
7/65 - Andrew Michael Hurley - The Loney
8/65 - Tana French - Into The Woods (Dublin Murder Squad 1) (3/10)
9/65 - Larry McMurty - Lonesome Dove (4/10)
10/65 - Denise Mina - The Dead Hour (Paddy Meehan 2)
11/65 - Ian Rankin - The Flood
12/65 - Denise Mina - Slip of the Knife (Paddy Meehan 3)
13/65 - Neil Gaiman - Trigger Warning: Short Fictions and Disturbances
14/65 - Bill Beverly - Dodgers
15/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Face of Trespass
16/65 - John Irving - The World According to Garp (5/10)
17/65 - Val McDermid - Out of Bounds
18/65 - Stuart Maconie - Hope and Glory: A People's History of Modern Britain
19/65 - Margaret Atwood - Oryx and Crake
20/65 - Kate Atkinson - Emotionally Weird
21/65 - Roald Dahl - Madness
22/65 - Tana French - The Likeness (Dublin Murder Squad 2) (6/10)
23/65 - Daniel Woodrell - The Maid's Version
24/65 - Laline Paull - The Bees
25/65 - Jonathan Franzen - Freedom (7/10)
26/65 - Nicola Morgan - Blame My Brain: The Amazing Teenage Brain Revealed
27/65 - Arundhati Roy - The God of Small Things
28/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Killing Doll
29/65 - Denise Mina - Sanctum
30/65 - John Williams - Butcher's Crossing
31/65 - Anita Brookner - Hotel Du Lac
32/65 - Peter James - Need You Dead
33/65 - Stephen King - Carrie
34/65 - Andy Hamilton - The Star Witness
35/65 - Jessie Burton - The Muse
36/65 - Stephen King - Christine (8/10)
37/65 - Belinda Bauer - The Beautiful Dead
38/65 - John Irving - The Cider House Rules (9/10)
*
39/65 - Ruth Rendell - A New Lease of Death*


----------



## marty21 (Aug 7, 2017)

1/75 Sanctuary : After it Happened Book 5 -  Devon C Ford
2/75 1916 : The Morning After - Tim Pat Coogan
3/75 Last Stand at Saber River - Elmore Leonard
4/75 After : The Shock - Scott Nicholson
5/75 After : The Echo - Scott Nicholson
6/75 After : Milepost 291 - Scott Nicholson
7/75 After : Whiteout - Scott Nicholson
8/75 After : Red Scare - Scott Nicholson
9/75 Surviving The Evacuation : Ireland - Book 9 -Frank Tayell
10/75 Crisis - Frank Gardner
11/75 Outcast London : A Study in the Relationship Between Classes in Victorian Society - Gareth Stedman Jones
12/75 After : Dying Light - Scott Nicholson
13/75 The Ruins - T W Piperbrook
14/75 Confederates - Thomas Keneally
15/75 Black Water Lilies - Michel Bussi
16/75 The Revenge of History - Seumas Milne
17/75 The Great War : The American Front - Harry Turtledove.
18/75 The Wrong Side of Goodbye - Michael Connelly
19/75 Surviving The Evacuation : The Last Candidate - Book 10 . Frank Tayell
20/75 The Gunslinger : The Dark Tower - Stephen King.
21/75 Out of Bounds - Val McDermid
22/75 Hurst - Robin Crumby
23/75 The Great War : Walk In Hell - Harry Turtledove
24/75 Cold Earth - Ann Cleeves
25/75 Critical Dawn - Darren Wearmouth & Colin Barnes
26/75 Critical Path - Wearmouth & Barnes
27/75 Critical Strike - Wearmouth & Barnes
28/75 The Birdwatcher - William Shaw
29/75 Dodgers - Bill Beverly
30/75 Dark Town - Thomas Mullen
31/75 A Hero In France - Alan Furst
32/75 Reelin' in The Years : The Soundtrack of a Northern Life. - Mark Radcliffe
33/75 The Scarecrow - Michael Connelly
34/75 Roads :A Millennial Journey Along America''s Great Interstate Highways - Larry McMurtry
35/75 Rebellion: After It Happened Book 6 - Devon C Ford
36/75 Sentinel - Robin Crumby
37/75 The Fire Sermon - Raphael Dogg
38/75 Earth Alone - Daniel Arenson
39/75 Earth Lost - Daniel Arenson
40/75 Earth Rising - Daniel Arenson
41/75 I am Pilgrim - Terry Hayes
42/75 To Kill The President - Sam Bourne
43/75 The Contours of American History - William Appleman Williams
*****

44/75 The Killing of Osama Bin Laden - Seymour Hersh.


----------



## Me76 (Aug 7, 2017)

1/50 Teenage Revolution, Alan Davies
2/50 The Third Woman, Jonathan Freedland
3/50 The Art of Peeling an Orange, Victoria Avilan
4/50 Courting Trouble, Lisa M Hawkins
5/50 Dr Vigilante, Alberto Hazan
6/50 the Husband's Secret, Liane Moriarty
7/50 Sleep Tight, Rachel Abbot
8/50 A Dark Adapted Eye, Barbara Vine 
9/50 Patchwork Man, DB Martin
10/50 Gone Bad, JB Turner
11/50 The Devil Wears Prada, Lauren Weisberger
12/50 The Cry, Helen Fitzgerald
13/50 While My Eyes Were Closed, Linda Green
14/50 Total Victim Theory, Ian Ballard
15/50 Alternate Lifestyles, Lisa M Hawkins
16/50 Dodgers, Bill Beverly
17/50 Tess of the D'urbervilles, Thomas Hardy
18/50 Secrets of Happiness, Lucy Diamond
19/50 St Lucy's home for girls raised by wolves, Karen Russell
20/50 Love Nina, Nina Stubbs
21/50 Innocence, Dean Koontz
22/50 Diamonds in the Sky, MA Harper
23/50 Son of a Serial Killer, Jams N Roses
24/50 Blood of a Serial Killer, Jams N Roses. 
25/50 When my Ship Comes In, Sue Wilsher
26/50 Fanatic, Jams N Roses
27/50 Brilliant & Forever, Kevin McNeil
28/50 The Girl in the Maze, RK Jackson
29/50 The Martian, Andy Weir

30/50 High Rise, JG Ballard - Was disappointed by this.  Far too long and for once I thought the film was better than the book.  

31/50 Affliction, Laurell K Hamilton


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Aug 8, 2017)

1/25: Noam Chomsky - On Anarchism
2/25: Geoffrey Beattie - The Corner Boys
3/25: David Harvey - Rebel Cities
4/25: Lisa McKenzie - Getting by
5/25: David Harvey - A brief history of neoliberalism
6/25 Johnny Marr - Set the boy free
7/25 David Keenan - This is memorial device
8/25 Michael Grenfell - Pierre Bourideu: Key Concepts
9/25 Winlow/Hall/Treadwell - The rise of the right
10/25 Anthony Cartwright - Iron Towns
11/25 Jones/Lukes/Wodke - Triptych: Three Studies of Manic Street Preachers The Holy Bible
12/25 David Harvey - The Condition of Postmodernity
13/25 Maajid Nawaz - Radical
14/25 Mike Savage - Social Class in the 21st Century
15/25 Mark Fisher - Ghosts of my life
16/25 Simon Charlesworth - A phenomenology of working class experience
17/25 EP Thomson - The Making of the English Working Class
18/25 Richard Hoggart - The uses of Literacy 
19/25 Paul Willis- Learning to Labour


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 8, 2017)

1/60 Richard Price - The Whites
2/60 Ali Smith - Public Library & Other Stories
3/60 Hannah Eaton - Naming Monsters
4/60 Jeff Vandermeer - Authority
5/60 Simon Garfield - To The Letter - A Celebration Of The Lost Art Of Letter Writing
6/60 Claire North - The Sudden Appearance Of Hope
7/60 Dan Lepard - Short & Sweet
8/60 Stella Gibbons - Cold Comfort Farm
9/60 George RR Martin - A Feast For Crows
10/60 Haruki Murakami - What I Talk About When I Talk About Running
11/60 Adam Roberts - The Thing Itself
12/60 Roger Crowley - Empires Of The Sea The Final Battle For The Mediterranean, 1521-1580
13/60 Philip Hoare - Leviathan, or The Whale
14/60 Johan Hari - Chasing The Scream (don't bother reading this, it's shite)
15/60 George RR Martin - A Dance With Dragons: Dreams & Dust
16/60 George RR - A Dance With Dragons: After The Feast
17/60 Gilbert Shelton - The Freak Brothers Omnibus: Every Freak Brothers Story Rolled Into One Bumper Package
18/60 Jeff Vandermeer - Acceptance
19/60 Dan Rhodes - Little Hands Clapping
20/60 Terry Pratchett & Neil Gaiman - Good Omens.
21/60 Graeme Macrae Burnet - His Bloody Project
22/60 Grace Jones - I'll Never Write My Memoirs
*23/60 Andrew Michael Hurley - The Loney
*
The Loney was excellent - really creepy, evocative sense of place (the miserable damp Lancashire coast), an acutely observed examination of faith and how it means different things to different people.


----------



## kropotkin (Aug 8, 2017)

1. Tom Rob Smith - child 44
2. Louisa Lim - People's Republic of Amnesia: Tiananmen Revisited
3. Robin Yassin-Kassab, Leila Al-Shami - Burning Country: Syrians in revolution and war
4. Daniel Kahneman - Thinking, Fast and Slow
5. John Courtenay Grinwood - Arabesk 
6. Harsha walia - undoing border imperialism 
7. Howard zinn - a people's history of the united states 
8. Simon Mawer - the glass room
9. Taking Sides: Revolutionary Solidarity and the Poverty of Liberalism - Cindy Milstein (Editor)
10. Platform Capitalism - Nick Srnicek 
11. The Meaning of Race - kenan malik 
12. The name of the wind- Patrick Rothfuss 
13. Folding Beijing - Hao Jingfang
14. Stories of your life and others- Ted Chiang 
15. House of God - Samuel Shem
16. The Sellout - Paul Beatty 
17. Capitalist Realism - Mark Fisher 
18. The Clockwork rocket- greg egan
19. Southern Insurgency: The Coming of the Global Working Class - Immanuel Ness
20. The power- naomi alderman 
21. Stalin: court of the red tsar - Simon sebag-montefiori 
22. The Wise Man's Fear - Patrick Rothfuss
23. Violent Borders - refugees and the right to move - Reece Jones
24. Cultural Studies: A Theoretical History - Stuart Hall
25. Dodgers by Bill Beverly
26. A gentleman in Moscow - Amor Towles
27. The stranger - Albert Camus
28. Lustrum - Robert Harris
29. Sapiens: A Brief History of Humankind- Yuval Noah Harari 
30. All the Birds in the Sky- Charlie Jane Anders
31. Our kind of traitor - John le carre 
32. Cyber-marx: cycles and circuits of struggle in high-technology capitalism - Nick dyer-witherford
33. I contain multitudes- Ed Yong 
34. The Plot Against America- Phillip Roth
35. We Want Everything - Nanni Balestrini
36. October- China Mieville 
37. A tale of two cities - Charles Dickens
38. The wizard of earthsea - ursula leguin 
39. White Teeth - Zadie Smith
40. Stoner- John Williams


----------



## marty21 (Aug 8, 2017)

1/75 Sanctuary : After it Happened Book 5 -  Devon C Ford
2/75 1916 : The Morning After - Tim Pat Coogan
3/75 Last Stand at Saber River - Elmore Leonard
4/75 After : The Shock - Scott Nicholson
5/75 After : The Echo - Scott Nicholson
6/75 After : Milepost 291 - Scott Nicholson
7/75 After : Whiteout - Scott Nicholson
8/75 After : Red Scare - Scott Nicholson
9/75 Surviving The Evacuation : Ireland - Book 9 -Frank Tayell
10/75 Crisis - Frank Gardner
11/75 Outcast London : A Study in the Relationship Between Classes in Victorian Society - Gareth Stedman Jones
12/75 After : Dying Light - Scott Nicholson
13/75 The Ruins - T W Piperbrook
14/75 Confederates - Thomas Keneally
15/75 Black Water Lilies - Michel Bussi
16/75 The Revenge of History - Seumas Milne
17/75 The Great War : The American Front - Harry Turtledove.
18/75 The Wrong Side of Goodbye - Michael Connelly
19/75 Surviving The Evacuation : The Last Candidate - Book 10 . Frank Tayell
20/75 The Gunslinger : The Dark Tower - Stephen King.
21/75 Out of Bounds - Val McDermid
22/75 Hurst - Robin Crumby
23/75 The Great War : Walk In Hell - Harry Turtledove
24/75 Cold Earth - Ann Cleeves
25/75 Critical Dawn - Darren Wearmouth & Colin Barnes
26/75 Critical Path - Wearmouth & Barnes
27/75 Critical Strike - Wearmouth & Barnes
28/75 The Birdwatcher - William Shaw
29/75 Dodgers - Bill Beverly
30/75 Dark Town - Thomas Mullen
31/75 A Hero In France - Alan Furst
32/75 Reelin' in The Years : The Soundtrack of a Northern Life. - Mark Radcliffe
33/75 The Scarecrow - Michael Connelly
34/75 Roads :A Millennial Journey Along America''s Great Interstate Highways - Larry McMurtry
35/75 Rebellion: After It Happened Book 6 - Devon C Ford
36/75 Sentinel - Robin Crumby
37/75 The Fire Sermon - Raphael Dogg
38/75 Earth Alone - Daniel Arenson
39/75 Earth Lost - Daniel Arenson
40/75 Earth Rising - Daniel Arenson
41/75 I am Pilgrim - Terry Hayes
42/75 To Kill The President - Sam Bourne
43/75 The Contours of American History - William Appleman Williams
44/75 The Killing of Osama Bin Laden - Seymour Hersh.
*****
45/75 Nomad - James Swallow.


----------



## colbhoy (Aug 8, 2017)

1/19 - D-Day:The Battle for Normandy by Antony Beevor
2/19 - The Life and Times of the Thunderbolt Kid by Bill Bryson
3/19 - Stan Musial: An American Life by George Vecsey
4/19 - Aunts Aren't Gentlemen by P G Wodehouse
5/19 - The Snowman by Jo Nesbo
*6/19 - The Fort by Bernard Cornwell*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 8, 2017)

1. "Six Suspects" - Vikas Swarup
2. "Rather Be The Devil"  - Ian Rankin
3. "Those We Left Behind" *-* Stuart Neville
4. "Transition" - Iain Banks
6. "Streets of Darkness" - A.A. Dhand
7. "The Rapture" - Liz Jensen
8. "Collusion" - Stuart Neville
9. "Magpie Murders" - Anthony Horowitz
10."A Dark So Deadly" - Stuart MacBride
11. "Conclave" - Robert Harris
12. "A Time of Torment" - John Connolly
13. "The House of Dolls" - David Hewson
14. "A Game of Ghosts" - John Connolly

*15 "The Truth About the Harry Quebert Affair" - Joel Dicker. Brilliant*


----------



## kropotkin (Aug 9, 2017)

kropotkin said:


> 1. Tom Rob Smith - child 44
> 2. Louisa Lim - People's Republic of Amnesia: Tiananmen Revisited
> 3. Robin Yassin-Kassab, Leila Al-Shami - Burning Country: Syrians in revolution and war
> 4. Daniel Kahneman - Thinking, Fast and Slow
> ...


41. Ancillary Justice - Ann Leckie


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 9, 2017)

kropotkin said:


> 41. Ancillary Justice - Ann Leckie


any good? heard a lot about it


----------



## kropotkin (Aug 9, 2017)

I just started it earlier. It seems good so far!


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 9, 2017)

kropotkin said:


> I just started it earlier. It seems good so far!


You haven't read it then! I thought people only  posted on this thread when they've finished?


----------



## kropotkin (Aug 9, 2017)

Don't call the police! I post when I start them.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 9, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> And you should only post up a book when you finish it, not when you start it.


Ahem


----------



## Voley (Aug 9, 2017)

1/30 Substance: Inside New Order - Peter Hook
2/30 The Illustrated A Brief History Of Time - Stephen Hawking
3/30 A Clash Of Kings - George R.R. Martin
4/30 Reelin' In The Years: The Soundtrack Of A Northern Life - Mark Radcliffe
5/30 Look Back In Hunger: The Autobiography - Jo Brand
6/30 Dodgers - Bill Beverly
7/30 Altamont: The Rolling Stones, The Hells Angels And The Inside Story of Rock's Darkest Day - Joel Selvin
8/30 Live At The Brixton Academy: A Riotous Life In The Music Business - Simon Parkes
9/30 Travels With Charley: In Search Of America - John Steinbeck
10/30 A Storm Of Swords Book 1: Steel And Snow - George R.R. Martin
11/30 Girl In A Band - Kim Gordon
12/30 The Goldfinch - Donna Tartt
13/30 Hound Dog - Richard Blandford
14/30 American Gods - Neil Gaiman
15/30 Daft Wee Stories - Limmy 

Sometimes really funny, this, sometimes totally bizarre, sometimes just daft like it says in the title. He's an odd one, Limmy, but I like him.


----------



## kropotkin (Aug 9, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Ahem


FUCK THE LAW


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 10, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Ahem


Yeh, in a thread about the number of books completed you should post them up when you've finished them.

I expect kropotkin (or anyone else adding on starting) would silently remove from the count any book not completed.


----------



## gawkrodger (Aug 10, 2017)

kropotkin said:


> FUCK THE LAW



I fail to comprehend how you can read so much with your job/family etc!


----------



## gawkrodger (Aug 10, 2017)

1 - Kilcullen - Out of the Mountains
2 - McAlevey - Raising Expectations (and Raising Hell) - re-read
3 - Srnicek - Platform Capitalism
4 - Frase - Four Futures
5 - Dickens - Night Walks
6 - Ellis & Henderson - English Planning in Crisis
7- Beaumont - Night Walking: A Nocturnal History of London
8 - Dunn - Dark Matters: A Manifesto for the Nocturnal City
9 - Mieville - The City & The City
10 - Benjamin - One-way Street and other writings
11- Schlosser - Gods of Metal
12 - Machiavelli - The Prince
13 - Mieville - Perdido Street Station
14 - Shaw + Graham (eds.) - Our Digital Rights to the City
15 - William Morris - The Pilgrims of Hope
16 - Mieville - The Scar
17 - Mieville - Iron Council
18 - Steinbeck - The Pearl
19 - Mieville - Kraken
20 - Graham - Cities under siege: The new military urbanism
*21 - Fisher - Capitalist Realism (re-read for a reading group)
22 - Nagle - Kill All Normies
23 - Pettifor - The Production of Money (meh)
24 - McKinstry - Spitfire
25 - Liz Berry - Black Country 
26 - McKinstry - Lancaster*


----------



## marty21 (Aug 10, 2017)

BoatieBird said:


> 9/65 - Larry McMurty - Lonesome Dove (4/10)


You didn't like it ?


----------



## kropotkin (Aug 10, 2017)

gawkrodger said:


> I fail to comprehend how you can read so much with your job/family etc!


I'm a shitty husband, father and physician


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 10, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> 36/50 joe hill, the fireman (london: gollancz, 2016)


37/50 georges simenon, my friend maigret (london: penguin, 2016)


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 10, 2017)

What's your opinion on Joe Hill, Pickman's model ?
He's the son of Stephen King, isn't he?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 10, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> What's your opinion on Joe Hill, Pickman's model ?
> He's the son of Stephen King, isn't he?


I think he's pretty good, and he is the son of Stephen King. Enjoyed horns better than the fireman but the fireman still very good.


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 10, 2017)

marty21 said:


> You didn't like it ?



Yes! I loved it. 
The 4/10 was for the 4th of the big (500+ page) books in this year's sub target of 10 books


----------



## marty21 (Aug 10, 2017)

BoatieBird said:


> Yes! I loved it.
> The 4/10 was for the 4th of the big (500+ page) books in this year's sub target of 10 books


oh!


----------



## gawkrodger (Aug 10, 2017)

kropotkin said:


> I'm a shitty husband, father and physician





Not what I hear! (at least on the third point)


----------



## inva (Aug 10, 2017)

gawkrodger said:


> *22 - Nagle - Kill All Normies*


what did you think of this?


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 10, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> I think he's pretty good, and he is the son of Stephen King. Enjoyed horns better than the fireman but the fireman still very good.



Agreed. 
I liked The Fireman but I loved Horns.
20th Century Ghosts  (short story collection) is also a cracking read.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Aug 10, 2017)

1/50 Vladimir Nabokov - Speak, Memory
2/50 Larry McMurtry - Lonesome Dove
3/50 Steve Reicher - Mad Mobs and Englishmen?: Myths and realities of the 2011 riots
4/50 Stuart Jeffries - Grand Hotel Abyss
5/50 Sean Birchall - Beating the Fascists: The Untold Story of Anti-fascist Action
6/50 Alasdair Gray - Lanark
7/50 Shirley Jackson - The Haunting of Hill House
8/50 Jon Ronson - So You've Been Publicly Shamed
9/50 Justin McGruick - Radical Cities
10/50 Mark Fisher - Capitalist Realism
11/50 Hannah Arendt - Eichmann in Jerusalem
12/50 Martin Ford - Rise of the Robots
13/50 John Steinbeck - Cannery Row
14/50 Franz Kafka - The Trial (re-read)
15/50 Robert Baxell - Unlikely Warriors: The British in the Spanish Civil War and the Struggle Against Fascism
16/50 John Berger - Ways of Seeing
17/50 Bill Beverly - Dodgers
18/50 Susan Sontag - On Photography
19/50 James Baldwin - Another Country
20/50 Raymond Chandler - The Long Goodbye
21/50 Raymond Carver - What We Talk About When We Talk About Love
22/50 Gunter Grass- The Tin Drum
23/50 Cormac McCarthy - Child of God
24/50 Nathan Hill - The Nix
25/50 Jeffrey Eugenides - Middlesex
26/50 Ursula K. Le Guin - The Dispossessed
27/50 Elena Ferrante - Those Who Leave and Those Who Stay
28/50 John Dinges - The Condor Years
29/50 Albert Camus - The Fall
30/50 Elena Ferrante - The Story of the Lost Child
31/50 Roberto Bolaño - By Night In Chile
32/50 Junot Diaz- The Brief Wondrous Life of Oscar Wao
33/50 Angela Davis - An Autobiography
34/50 Donna Tartt - The Secret History
35/50 Ali Smith - How to Be Both 
*36/50 Wallace Stegner - The Spectator Bird *


----------



## gawkrodger (Aug 10, 2017)

inva said:


> what did you think of this?



Worth a read, though not as good as some of the reviews suggest. Great example of right place at the right time!

Strong on the development of the alt-right, manosphere/MRA etc. Less strong on critiques of the 'tumblr/IDPOL etc left


----------



## kropotkin (Aug 10, 2017)

Thanks. It's my next book to read.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Aug 11, 2017)

42. The Roots Of Radical Islam - Gilles Kepel


----------



## inva (Aug 11, 2017)

1/60 The First Civil Right: How Liberals Built Prison America by Naomi Murakawa
2/60 The March on Washington: Jobs, Freedom, and the Forgotten History of Civil Rights by William P. Jones
3/60 The Lost Promise of Civil Rights by Risa L. Goluboff
4/60 Helen Macfarlane: Red Republican: Essays, articles and her translation of the Communist Manifesto edited by David Black
5/60 All-American Anarchist: Joseph A. Labadie and the Labor Movement by Carlotta R. Anderson
6/60 Behind the Crisis: Marx's Dialectics of Value and Knowledge by Guglielmo Carchedi
7/60 The Long Drop by Denise Mina
8/60 From Power to Prejudice: The Rise of Racial Individualism in Midcentury America by Leah N. Gordon
9/60 Lucy Parsons: An American Revolutionary by Carolyn Ashbaugh
10/60 Beyond Capital: Marx's Political Economy of the Working Class by Michael A. Lebowitz
11/60 Economics, Politics and the Age of Inflation by Paul Mattick
12/60 Maigret at Picratt's by Georges Simenon
13/60 Spring Sleepers by Kyoko Yoshida
14/60 Caliban and the Witch: Women, the Body and Primitive Accumulation by Silvia Federici
15/60 Blood of the Dawn by Claudia Salazar Jiménez
16/60 Testosterone Rex: Unmaking the Myths of Our Gendered Minds by Cordelia Fine
17/60 Mikumari by Misumi Kubo
18/60 The Deluge: The Great War and the Remaking of Global Order by Adam Tooze
19/60 The Transparent Labyrinth by Keiichrō Hirano
20/60 American Genius, a Comedy by Lynne Tillman
21/60 Parade by Shuichi Yoshida
22/60 Marxism: Last Refuge of the Bourgeoisie? by Paul Mattick
23/60 The Bees by Laline Paull
24/60 When Mystical Creatures Attack! by Kathleen Founds
25/60 The Girl Who is Getting Married by Aoko Matsuda
26/60 Portable Curiosities by Julie Koh
27/60 Everything is Flammable by Gabrielle Bell
28/60 Whigs & Hunters by E.P. Thompson
29/60 Jihad and Death: The Global Appeal of Islamic State by Olivier Roy
30/60 Shotgun Seamstress by Osa Atoe
31/60 Commerce Before Capitalism in Europe, 1300-1600 by Martha C. Howell
32/60 The Equestrienne by Uršuľa Kovalyk
33/60 Midnight Oil: Work, Energy, War, 1973-1992 by Midnight Notes Collective
*34/60 Fun Home by Alison Bechdel
35/60 The Muslims Are Coming: Islamophobia, Extremism, and the Domestic War on Terror by Arun Kundnani*


----------



## Ptolemy (Aug 12, 2017)

1/30. _Owning Up_ - George Melly.
2/30. _Meditations_ - Marcus Aurelius.
3/30. _Fear & Loathing on the Campaign Trail '72_ - Hunter S. Thompson.
4/30. _One Hundred Years of Solitude_ - Gabriel Garcia Marquez.
5/30._ The Silk Roads_ - Peter Frankopan.
6/30. _The Communist Manifesto_ - Karl Marx & Friedrich Engels.
7/30. _Pol Pot: The History of a Nightmare_ - Philip Short.
8/30. _Orlando: A Biography_ - Virginia Woolf.
9/30. _For Whom the Bell Tolls _- Ernest Hemingway.
10/30. _To Have and Have Not_ - Ernest Hemingway.
11/30. _Marriage and the Family in the Middle Ages_ - Frances & Joseph Gies.
12/30. _Corbyn: The Strange Rebirth of Radical Politics_ - Richard Seymour.
13/30. _Nightmare of Ecstasy: The Life and Art of Edward D. Wood, Jr._ - Rudolph Grey.
14/30. _The History Man _- Malcolm Bradbury.
15/30. _Born to Run_ - Bruce Springsteen.
16/30. _Cambodia: 1975 - 1982_ - Michael Vickery.
17/30. _Quotations from Chairman Mao Tse-Tung_ - Mao Zedong.
18/30. _Farewell, My Lovely_ - Raymond Chandler.
19/30. _The Lady in the Lake_ - Raymond Chandler.
*20/30. Three Tang Dynasty Poets - Wang Wei (Youcheng), Li Bai and Du Fu.*


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Aug 13, 2017)

43. History Of The Church: From Christ To Constantine - Eusebius


----------



## D'wards (Aug 13, 2017)

1/26 - Blood Meridian - Cormac McCarthy (reread)
2/26 - Dead Funny: Horror Stories by Comedians - Edited by Robin Ince and Johnny Mains
3/26 - Frank Skinner on the Road by Frank Skinner
4/26 - Karlology by Karl Pilkington
5/26 - Wolf Hall by Hilary Mantel
6/26 - Pennine Walkies by Mark Wallington
7/26 - The Secret Diary of Adrian Mole age 13 3/4 by Sue Townsend (reread)
8/26 - All the Pretty Horses by Cormac McCarthy
9/26 - 2001 A Space Odyssey by Arthur C. Clarke (reread)
10/26 - Born to Run by Bruce Springsteen
11/26 - The Girl on the Train by Paula Hawkins
12/26 - Dead Funny Encore: More Horror Stories by Comedians - Edited by Robin Ince and Johnny Mains
13/26 - The Growing Pains of Adrian Mole by Sue Townsend (reread)
14/26 - IT by Stephen King
15/26 - What Planet Am I On? by Shaun Ryder
16/26 - I Am Pilgrim by Terry Hayes
17/26 - The Crossing by Cormac McCarthy
18/26 - Clothes Clothes Clothes Music Music Music Boys Boys Boys by Viv Albertine
19/26 - Watership Down by Richard Adams
20/26 - The True Confessions of Adrian Albert Mole by Sue Townsend (reread)
21/26 - The Martian by Andy Weir
22/40 - Don't You Leave Me Here by Wilko Johnson
23/40 - Adrian Mole: The Wilderness Years by Sue Townsend (reread)
24/40 - The Darling Buds of May by H.E. Bates
25/40 - The Son by Philipp Meyer
26/40 - Adrian Mole the Cappuccino Years by Sue Townsend (reread)
27/40 - Altered Carbon by Richard Morgan


----------



## kropotkin (Aug 14, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> any good? heard a lot about it


Yes! 8/10.recommend. AI/human body / multiple clones with distributed consciousness / multi thousand year reich.  Insurrectionarry protagonist/ indeterminate gendering/ tea 

What's not to love? 

41. Dawn - octavia butler


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 14, 2017)

1/60 Richard Price - The Whites
2/60 Ali Smith - Public Library & Other Stories
3/60 Hannah Eaton - Naming Monsters
4/60 Jeff Vandermeer - Authority
5/60 Simon Garfield - To The Letter - A Celebration Of The Lost Art Of Letter Writing
6/60 Claire North - The Sudden Appearance Of Hope
7/60 Dan Lepard - Short & Sweet
8/60 Stella Gibbons - Cold Comfort Farm
9/60 George RR Martin - A Feast For Crows
10/60 Haruki Murakami - What I Talk About When I Talk About Running
11/60 Adam Roberts - The Thing Itself
12/60 Roger Crowley - Empires Of The Sea The Final Battle For The Mediterranean, 1521-1580
13/60 Philip Hoare - Leviathan, or The Whale
14/60 Johan Hari - Chasing The Scream (don't bother reading this, it's shite)
15/60 George RR Martin - A Dance With Dragons: Dreams & Dust
16/60 George RR - A Dance With Dragons: After The Feast
17/60 Gilbert Shelton - The Freak Brothers Omnibus: Every Freak Brothers Story Rolled Into One Bumper Package
18/60 Jeff Vandermeer - Acceptance
19/60 Dan Rhodes - Little Hands Clapping
20/60 Terry Pratchett & Neil Gaiman - Good Omens.
21/60 Graeme Macrae Burnet - His Bloody Project
22/60 Grace Jones - I'll Never Write My Memoirs
23/60 Andrew Michael Hurley - The Loney
*24/60 Bill Beverley - Dodgers*


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Aug 14, 2017)

1/50 Vladimir Nabokov - Speak, Memory
2/50 Larry McMurtry - Lonesome Dove
3/50 Steve Reicher - Mad Mobs and Englishmen?: Myths and realities of the 2011 riots
4/50 Stuart Jeffries - Grand Hotel Abyss
5/50 Sean Birchall - Beating the Fascists: The Untold Story of Anti-fascist Action
6/50 Alasdair Gray - Lanark
7/50 Shirley Jackson - The Haunting of Hill House
8/50 Jon Ronson - So You've Been Publicly Shamed
9/50 Justin McGruick - Radical Cities
10/50 Mark Fisher - Capitalist Realism
11/50 Hannah Arendt - Eichmann in Jerusalem
12/50 Martin Ford - Rise of the Robots
13/50 John Steinbeck - Cannery Row
14/50 Franz Kafka - The Trial (re-read)
15/50 Robert Baxell - Unlikely Warriors: The British in the Spanish Civil War and the Struggle Against Fascism
16/50 John Berger - Ways of Seeing
17/50 Bill Beverly - Dodgers
18/50 Susan Sontag - On Photography
19/50 James Baldwin - Another Country
20/50 Raymond Chandler - The Long Goodbye
21/50 Raymond Carver - What We Talk About When We Talk About Love
22/50 Gunter Grass- The Tin Drum
23/50 Cormac McCarthy - Child of God
24/50 Nathan Hill - The Nix
25/50 Jeffrey Eugenides - Middlesex
26/50 Ursula K. Le Guin - The Dispossessed
27/50 Elena Ferrante - Those Who Leave and Those Who Stay
28/50 John Dinges - The Condor Years
29/50 Albert Camus - The Fall
30/50 Elena Ferrante - The Story of the Lost Child
31/50 Roberto Bolaño - By Night In Chile
32/50 Junot Diaz- The Brief Wondrous Life of Oscar Wao
33/50 Angela Davis - An Autobiography
34/50 Donna Tartt - The Secret History
35/50 Ali Smith - How to Be Both 
36/50 Wallace Stegner - The Spectator Bird
*37/50 Paul Lewis and Rob Evans - Undercover - The True Story of Britain's Secret Police 
38/50 Jakob Wassermann - My First Wife
*


----------



## gawkrodger (Aug 15, 2017)

1 - Kilcullen - Out of the Mountains
2 - McAlevey - Raising Expectations (and Raising Hell) - re-read
3 - Srnicek - Platform Capitalism
4 - Frase - Four Futures
5 - Dickens - Night Walks
6 - Ellis & Henderson - English Planning in Crisis
7- Beaumont - Night Walking: A Nocturnal History of London
8 - Dunn - Dark Matters: A Manifesto for the Nocturnal City
9 - Mieville - The City & The City
10 - Benjamin - One-way Street and other writings
11- Schlosser - Gods of Metal
12 - Machiavelli - The Prince
13 - Mieville - Perdido Street Station
14 - Shaw + Graham (eds.) - Our Digital Rights to the City
15 - William Morris - The Pilgrims of Hope
16 - Mieville - The Scar
17 - Mieville - Iron Council
18 - Steinbeck - The Pearl
19 - Mieville - Kraken
20 - Graham - Cities under siege: The new military urbanism
21 - Fisher - Capitalist Realism (re-read for a reading group)
22 - Nagle - Kill All Normies
23 - Pettifor - The Production of Money (meh)
24 - McKinstry - Spitfire
25 - Liz Berry - Black Country 
26 - McKinstry - Lancaster
*27 - Adamczak - Communism for Kids*


----------



## yield (Aug 15, 2017)

yield said:


> 1/10 The Brief Wondrous Life of Oscar Wao by Junot Diaz
> 2/10 The Unreal and the Real. Volume 1: Where on Earth by Ursula K. LeGuin
> 3/10 The Cold Commands by Richard K. Morgan
> 4/10 The Machine Stops by E.M. Forster. Short story.
> 5/10 Children of Time by Adrian Tchaikovsky.


6/10 Buying Time by Wolfgang Streeck
7/10 The Hundred Thousand Kingdoms by Nora K. Jemisin
8/10 Blood Year by David Kilcullen


----------



## Shirl (Aug 15, 2017)

1/25 Dead Tomorrow - Peter James
2/25 August is a wicked Month - Edna O'brien
3/25 Gallows View - Peter Robinson
4/25 Lady Lupin's Book of Etiquette - Babette Cole
5/25 Talking to the dead - Harry Bingham
6/25 The 50/50 Killer - Steve Mosby
7/25 No Cure for Shell Shock - Dylan Orchard
8/25 Blood,Salt-Water - Denise Mina
9/25 The Letter - Kathryn Hughes Amazon lied to me about this book. Number 1 best seller my arse. I only finished it because I'd given up on two books already this year.
10/25 The 39 Steps - John Buchan
11/25 Dead like You - Peter James
12/25 The Goldfinch -Donna Tart 
13/25 Travels with my Aunt - Graham Green


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Aug 17, 2017)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 1/25 Malcolm X and Alex Haley - The Autobiography of Malcolm X
> 2/25 Alex de Jonge - Nightmare Culture: Lautremont & "Les Chants de Maldoror"
> 3/25 Viv Albertine - Clothes Clothes Clothes Music Music Music Boys Boys Boys
> 4/25 Endnotes 1: Preliminary Materials For A Balance Sheet Of The Twentieth Century
> ...



*20/25 Charles Mingus - Beneath The Underdog*

Part autobiography, part spiritual nonsense, part shameful sexual bragging.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 17, 2017)

51 - Antisemitism Before and Since the Holocaust: Altered Contexts and Recent Perspectives -  edited by Anthony McElligott and Jeffrey Herf
52 - The Western Esoteric Traditions: A Historical Introduction - Nicholas Goodrick-Clarke
53 - No Speed Limit: Three Essays on Accelerationism - Steven Shaviro
54 - Conservatism and Crisis, The Anti-Modernist Perspective in. Twentieth-Century German Philosophy -  David J. Rosner,
55 - Blood and Politics: The History of the White Nationalist Movement from the Margins to the Mainstream - Leonard Zeskind
56 - Hitler's Monsters: A Supernatural History of the Third Reich - Eric Kurlander (despite the title and subject matter  it's a proper Yale University Press academic title).
57 - Nihilist Communism: A critique of optimism (the religious dogma that states there will be an ultimate triumph of good over evil)  in the far left - Monsieur Dupont (a re-read for a very specific reason -actually, more like a 3rd read as i had to suffer through much of it in the AF internal bulletin before it was ever collected as a book).
58 - Species Being and Other Stories - frére dupont (not a re-read, but it might as well have been).
59 - Is Science Racist? - Jonathan Marks
60 - Up Against the Wall Motherf**ker: A Memoir of the '60s, with Notes for the Next Time - Osha Neumann
61 - The Impossible Revolution: Making Sense of the Syrian Tragedy - Yassin al-Haj Saleh
62 - The Trouble With Diversity - Walter Benn Michaels
63 - Blessed Is the Flame: An Introduction to Concentration Camp Resistance and Anarcho-Nihilism - Serafinski
64 - Romantic Violence: Memoirs of an American Skinhead - Christian Picciolini (foreword by joan jett!)
65 - Extreme Right Wing Political Violence and Terrorism- ed by Max Taylor et al


----------



## marty21 (Aug 17, 2017)

1/75 Sanctuary : After it Happened Book 5 -  Devon C Ford
2/75 1916 : The Morning After - Tim Pat Coogan
3/75 Last Stand at Saber River - Elmore Leonard
4/75 After : The Shock - Scott Nicholson
5/75 After : The Echo - Scott Nicholson
6/75 After : Milepost 291 - Scott Nicholson
7/75 After : Whiteout - Scott Nicholson
8/75 After : Red Scare - Scott Nicholson
9/75 Surviving The Evacuation : Ireland - Book 9 -Frank Tayell
10/75 Crisis - Frank Gardner
11/75 Outcast London : A Study in the Relationship Between Classes in Victorian Society - Gareth Stedman Jones
12/75 After : Dying Light - Scott Nicholson
13/75 The Ruins - T W Piperbrook
14/75 Confederates - Thomas Keneally
15/75 Black Water Lilies - Michel Bussi
16/75 The Revenge of History - Seumas Milne
17/75 The Great War : The American Front - Harry Turtledove.
18/75 The Wrong Side of Goodbye - Michael Connelly
19/75 Surviving The Evacuation : The Last Candidate - Book 10 . Frank Tayell
20/75 The Gunslinger : The Dark Tower - Stephen King.
21/75 Out of Bounds - Val McDermid
22/75 Hurst - Robin Crumby
23/75 The Great War : Walk In Hell - Harry Turtledove
24/75 Cold Earth - Ann Cleeves
25/75 Critical Dawn - Darren Wearmouth & Colin Barnes
26/75 Critical Path - Wearmouth & Barnes
27/75 Critical Strike - Wearmouth & Barnes
28/75 The Birdwatcher - William Shaw
29/75 Dodgers - Bill Beverly
30/75 Dark Town - Thomas Mullen
31/75 A Hero In France - Alan Furst
32/75 Reelin' in The Years : The Soundtrack of a Northern Life. - Mark Radcliffe
33/75 The Scarecrow - Michael Connelly
34/75 Roads :A Millennial Journey Along America''s Great Interstate Highways - Larry McMurtry
35/75 Rebellion: After It Happened Book 6 - Devon C Ford
36/75 Sentinel - Robin Crumby
37/75 The Fire Sermon - Raphael Dogg
38/75 Earth Alone - Daniel Arenson
39/75 Earth Lost - Daniel Arenson
40/75 Earth Rising - Daniel Arenson
41/75 I am Pilgrim - Terry Hayes
42/75 To Kill The President - Sam Bourne
43/75 The Contours of American History - William Appleman Williams
44/75 The Killing of Osama Bin Laden - Seymour Hersh.
45/75 Nomad - James Swallow
******
46/75 Surviving The Evacuation: Search and Rescue . Book 11 - Frank Tayell


----------



## stockwelljonny (Aug 17, 2017)

1/20 Claudius the God - Robert Graves
2/20 - Thus Bad Begins - Javier Marias
3/20 - Slow Burn City - Rowan Moore
4/20 - John Updike - The Maple Stories
5/20 - Death in the Afternoon - Ernest Hemingway
6/20 - Windup Bird Chronicle - Haruki Murakami
7/20 - Lord Jim - Joseph Conrad
8/20 - Dark Money - Lisa Meyer


----------



## kropotkin (Aug 17, 2017)

42. Kill all normies - angela nagle


----------



## PursuedByBears (Aug 17, 2017)

1/25 Ken Follett - World Without End
2/25 Frances Hardinge - Fly By Night
3/25 Larry McMurtry - Lonesome Dove
4/25 Roald Dahl - Madness (short stories)
5/25 Raymond Chandler - The Big Sleep
6/25 David Rodigan - My Life in Reggae
7/25 Alan Garner - The Owl Service
8/25 William Goldman - The Princess Bride
9/25 George Orwell - Burmese Days
10/25 John Steinbeck - Cannery Row
11/25 Bill Beverly - Dodgers
12/25 Brian Jacques - Redwall
13/25 Philip Pullman - Northern Lights (reread)
14/25 Stephen P Kershaw - A Brief History of the Roman Empire: Rise and Fall
15/25 China Miéville - Perdido Street Station
16/25 Neil Gaiman - Norse Mythology
17/26 Philip Pullman - The Subtle Knife (reread)
18/26 Philip Pullman - The Amber Spyglass (reread)


----------



## kropotkin (Aug 18, 2017)

kropotkin said:


> 42. Kill all normies - angela nagle


43. Shadow of the Silk Road - Colin Thubron


----------



## inva (Aug 18, 2017)

1/60 The First Civil Right: How Liberals Built Prison America by Naomi Murakawa
2/60 The March on Washington: Jobs, Freedom, and the Forgotten History of Civil Rights by William P. Jones
3/60 The Lost Promise of Civil Rights by Risa L. Goluboff
4/60 Helen Macfarlane: Red Republican: Essays, articles and her translation of the Communist Manifesto edited by David Black
5/60 All-American Anarchist: Joseph A. Labadie and the Labor Movement by Carlotta R. Anderson
6/60 Behind the Crisis: Marx's Dialectics of Value and Knowledge by Guglielmo Carchedi
7/60 The Long Drop by Denise Mina
8/60 From Power to Prejudice: The Rise of Racial Individualism in Midcentury America by Leah N. Gordon
9/60 Lucy Parsons: An American Revolutionary by Carolyn Ashbaugh
10/60 Beyond Capital: Marx's Political Economy of the Working Class by Michael A. Lebowitz
11/60 Economics, Politics and the Age of Inflation by Paul Mattick
12/60 Maigret at Picratt's by Georges Simenon
13/60 Spring Sleepers by Kyoko Yoshida
14/60 Caliban and the Witch: Women, the Body and Primitive Accumulation by Silvia Federici
15/60 Blood of the Dawn by Claudia Salazar Jiménez
16/60 Testosterone Rex: Unmaking the Myths of Our Gendered Minds by Cordelia Fine
17/60 Mikumari by Misumi Kubo
18/60 The Deluge: The Great War and the Remaking of Global Order by Adam Tooze
19/60 The Transparent Labyrinth by Keiichrō Hirano
20/60 American Genius, a Comedy by Lynne Tillman
21/60 Parade by Shuichi Yoshida
22/60 Marxism: Last Refuge of the Bourgeoisie? by Paul Mattick
23/60 The Bees by Laline Paull
24/60 When Mystical Creatures Attack! by Kathleen Founds
25/60 The Girl Who is Getting Married by Aoko Matsuda
26/60 Portable Curiosities by Julie Koh
27/60 Everything is Flammable by Gabrielle Bell
28/60 Whigs & Hunters by E.P. Thompson
29/60 Jihad and Death: The Global Appeal of Islamic State by Olivier Roy
30/60 Shotgun Seamstress by Osa Atoe
31/60 Commerce Before Capitalism in Europe, 1300-1600 by Martha C. Howell
32/60 The Equestrienne by Uršuľa Kovalyk
33/60 Midnight Oil: Work, Energy, War, 1973-1992 by Midnight Notes Collective
34/60 Fun Home by Alison Bechdel
35/60 The Muslims Are Coming: Islamophobia, Extremism, and the Domestic War on Terror by Arun Kundnani
*36/60 Karate Chop / Minna Needs Rehearsal Space by Dorthe Nors
37/60 Wartime Strikes: The struggle against the no-strike pledge in the UAW during World War II by Martin Glaberman*


----------



## Ptolemy (Aug 19, 2017)

1/30. _Owning Up_ - George Melly.
2/30. _Meditations_ - Marcus Aurelius.
3/30. _Fear & Loathing on the Campaign Trail '72_ - Hunter S. Thompson.
4/30. _One Hundred Years of Solitude_ - Gabriel Garcia Marquez.
5/30._ The Silk Roads_ - Peter Frankopan.
6/30. _The Communist Manifesto_ - Karl Marx & Friedrich Engels.
7/30. _Pol Pot: The History of a Nightmare_ - Philip Short.
8/30. _Orlando: A Biography_ - Virginia Woolf.
9/30. _For Whom the Bell Tolls _- Ernest Hemingway.
10/30. _To Have and Have Not_ - Ernest Hemingway.
11/30. _Marriage and the Family in the Middle Ages_ - Frances & Joseph Gies.
12/30. _Corbyn: The Strange Rebirth of Radical Politics_ - Richard Seymour.
13/30. _Nightmare of Ecstasy: The Life and Art of Edward D. Wood, Jr._ - Rudolph Grey.
14/30. _The History Man _- Malcolm Bradbury.
15/30. _Born to Run_ - Bruce Springsteen.
16/30. _Cambodia: 1975 - 1982_ - Michael Vickery.
17/30. _Quotations from Chairman Mao Tse-Tung_ - Mao Zedong.
18/30. _Farewell, My Lovely_ - Raymond Chandler.
19/30. _The Lady in the Lake_ - Raymond Chandler.
20/30. _Three Tang Dynasty Poets _- Wang Wei (Youcheng), Li Bai and Du Fu.
*21/30. Lenin for Beginners - Richard Appignanesi.
*


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 19, 2017)

1/65 - Laurie Lee - Village Christmas and Other Notes on the English Year
2/65 - John Irving - A Prayer for Owen Meany (1/10*)
3/65 - Ben Aaronovitch - Moon Over Soho
4/65 - William Boyd - Any Human Heart (2/10)
5/65 - Douglas Adams - Dirk Gently's Holistic Detective Agency
6/65 - John Steinbeck - Tortilla Flat
7/65 - Andrew Michael Hurley - The Loney
8/65 - Tana French - Into The Woods (Dublin Murder Squad 1) (3/10)
9/65 - Larry McMurty - Lonesome Dove (4/10)
10/65 - Denise Mina - The Dead Hour (Paddy Meehan 2)
11/65 - Ian Rankin - The Flood
12/65 - Denise Mina - Slip of the Knife (Paddy Meehan 3)
13/65 - Neil Gaiman - Trigger Warning: Short Fictions and Disturbances
14/65 - Bill Beverly - Dodgers
15/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Face of Trespass
16/65 - John Irving - The World According to Garp (5/10)
17/65 - Val McDermid - Out of Bounds
18/65 - Stuart Maconie - Hope and Glory: A People's History of Modern Britain
19/65 - Margaret Atwood - Oryx and Crake
20/65 - Kate Atkinson - Emotionally Weird
21/65 - Roald Dahl - Madness
22/65 - Tana French - The Likeness (Dublin Murder Squad 2) (6/10)
23/65 - Daniel Woodrell - The Maid's Version
24/65 - Laline Paull - The Bees
25/65 - Jonathan Franzen - Freedom (7/10)
26/65 - Nicola Morgan - Blame My Brain: The Amazing Teenage Brain Revealed
27/65 - Arundhati Roy - The God of Small Things
28/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Killing Doll
29/65 - Denise Mina - Sanctum
30/65 - John Williams - Butcher's Crossing
31/65 - Anita Brookner - Hotel Du Lac
32/65 - Peter James - Need You Dead
33/65 - Stephen King - Carrie
34/65 - Andy Hamilton - The Star Witness
35/65 - Jessie Burton - The Muse
36/65 - Stephen King - Christine (8/10)
37/65 - Belinda Bauer - The Beautiful Dead
38/65 - John Irving - The Cider House Rules (9/10)
39/65 - Ruth Rendell - A New Lease of Death
*
40/65 - Stephen King - It (10/10)
41/65 - Annie Proulx - Heart Songs*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 19, 2017)

1. "Six Suspects" - Vikas Swarup
2. "Rather Be The Devil"  - Ian Rankin
3. "Those We Left Behind" *-* Stuart Neville
4. "Transition" - Iain Banks
6. "Streets of Darkness" - A.A. Dhand
7. "The Rapture" - Liz Jensen
8. "Collusion" - Stuart Neville
9. "Magpie Murders" - Anthony Horowitz
10."A Dark So Deadly" - Stuart MacBride
11. "Conclave" - Robert Harris
12. "A Time of Torment" - John Connolly
13. "The House of Dolls" - David Hewson
14. "A Game of Ghosts" - John Connolly
15 "The Truth About the Harry Quebert Affair" - Joel Dicker

*16. "From the Dead" - Mark Billingham.  Another enjoyable read from to the Tom Thorne series*


----------



## D'wards (Aug 19, 2017)

1/26 - Blood Meridian - Cormac McCarthy (reread)
2/26 - Dead Funny: Horror Stories by Comedians - Edited by Robin Ince and Johnny Mains
3/26 - Frank Skinner on the Road by Frank Skinner
4/26 - Karlology by Karl Pilkington
5/26 - Wolf Hall by Hilary Mantel
6/26 - Pennine Walkies by Mark Wallington
7/26 - The Secret Diary of Adrian Mole age 13 3/4 by Sue Townsend (reread)
8/26 - All the Pretty Horses by Cormac McCarthy
9/26 - 2001 A Space Odyssey by Arthur C. Clarke (reread)
10/26 - Born to Run by Bruce Springsteen
11/26 - The Girl on the Train by Paula Hawkins
12/26 - Dead Funny Encore: More Horror Stories by Comedians - Edited by Robin Ince and Johnny Mains
13/26 - The Growing Pains of Adrian Mole by Sue Townsend (reread)
14/26 - IT by Stephen King
15/26 - What Planet Am I On? by Shaun Ryder
16/26 - I Am Pilgrim by Terry Hayes
17/26 - The Crossing by Cormac McCarthy
18/26 - Clothes Clothes Clothes Music Music Music Boys Boys Boys by Viv Albertine
19/26 - Watership Down by Richard Adams
20/26 - The True Confessions of Adrian Albert Mole by Sue Townsend (reread)
21/26 - The Martian by Andy Weir
22/40 - Don't You Leave Me Here by Wilko Johnson
23/40 - Adrian Mole: The Wilderness Years by Sue Townsend (reread)
24/40 - The Darling Buds of May by H.E. Bates
25/40 - The Son by Philipp Meyer
26/40 - Adrian Mole the Cappuccino Years by Sue Townsend (reread)
27/40 - Altered Carbon by Richard Morgan
28/40 - The Men Who Stare at Goats by Jon Ronson


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 20, 2017)

1/65 - Laurie Lee - Village Christmas and Other Notes on the English Year
2/65 - John Irving - A Prayer for Owen Meany (1/10*)
3/65 - Ben Aaronovitch - Moon Over Soho
4/65 - William Boyd - Any Human Heart (2/10)
5/65 - Douglas Adams - Dirk Gently's Holistic Detective Agency
6/65 - John Steinbeck - Tortilla Flat
7/65 - Andrew Michael Hurley - The Loney
8/65 - Tana French - Into The Woods (Dublin Murder Squad 1) (3/10)
9/65 - Larry McMurty - Lonesome Dove (4/10)
10/65 - Denise Mina - The Dead Hour (Paddy Meehan 2)
11/65 - Ian Rankin - The Flood
12/65 - Denise Mina - Slip of the Knife (Paddy Meehan 3)
13/65 - Neil Gaiman - Trigger Warning: Short Fictions and Disturbances
14/65 - Bill Beverly - Dodgers
15/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Face of Trespass
16/65 - John Irving - The World According to Garp (5/10)
17/65 - Val McDermid - Out of Bounds
18/65 - Stuart Maconie - Hope and Glory: A People's History of Modern Britain
19/65 - Margaret Atwood - Oryx and Crake
20/65 - Kate Atkinson - Emotionally Weird
21/65 - Roald Dahl - Madness
22/65 - Tana French - The Likeness (Dublin Murder Squad 2) (6/10)
23/65 - Daniel Woodrell - The Maid's Version
24/65 - Laline Paull - The Bees
25/65 - Jonathan Franzen - Freedom (7/10)
26/65 - Nicola Morgan - Blame My Brain: The Amazing Teenage Brain Revealed
27/65 - Arundhati Roy - The God of Small Things
28/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Killing Doll
29/65 - Denise Mina - Sanctum
30/65 - John Williams - Butcher's Crossing
31/65 - Anita Brookner - Hotel Du Lac
32/65 - Peter James - Need You Dead
33/65 - Stephen King - Carrie
34/65 - Andy Hamilton - The Star Witness
35/65 - Jessie Burton - The Muse
36/65 - Stephen King - Christine (8/10)
37/65 - Belinda Bauer - The Beautiful Dead
38/65 - John Irving - The Cider House Rules (9/10)
39/65 - Ruth Rendell - A New Lease of Death
40/65 - Stephen King - It (10/10)
41/65 - Annie Proulx - Heart Songs
*
42/65 - Ruth Rendell - Wolf to The Slaughter*


----------



## Red Cat (Aug 20, 2017)

Red Cat said:


> 1. Peter Barham. _Schizophrenia and human value._
> 
> I'll read a novel next.



2. David Jones - Disordered Personalities and Crime: An Analysis of the History of Moral Insanity (not a novel) 
3. John McGahern  - Amongst Women ( a novel, yey!)
4. Kenan Malik - From Fatwa to Jihad
5. Angela Nagle - Kill All Normies 

That's a bit crap. Have still struggled to pull myself away from work/study related journal articles but I'm going to try and read a couple more books before I'm back at work although I'll be with the kids so that may be optimistic.


----------



## pennimania (Aug 20, 2017)

pennimania said:


> 1. King Edward the VIII - Philip Ziegler
> 2. Just William (reread) - Richmal Crompton
> 3. The Philadelphian (reread) Richard Powell
> 4. A Nun's Story - Sister Agatha


Oh dear, I have a lot of catching up to do.

5. The Mysogynist - Piers Paul Read
6. Consider Phlebas - Iain M Banks
7. The Player of Games -	" " "
8. Fahrenheit 451 - Ray Bradbury (curiously never read it)
9. Rendezvous with Rama - Arthur C Clarke

Yes folks, I have reignited my juvenile SF habit, just discovered the Culture


----------



## Red Cat (Aug 20, 2017)

1. Peter Barham. _S_chizophrenia and human value_._
2. David Jones - Disordered Personalities and Crime: An Analysis of the History of Moral Insanity (not a novel) 
3. John McGahern  - Amongst Women ( a novel, yey!)
4. Kenan Malik - From Fatwa to Jihad
5. Angela Nagle - Kill All Normies
*6. Primo Levi - If This Is a Man *


----------



## pennimania (Aug 20, 2017)

pennimania said:


> Oh dear, I have a lot of catching up to do.
> 
> 5. The Mysogynist - Piers Paul Read
> 6. Consider Phlebas - Iain M Banks
> ...



10. Home, Materiality, Memory and Belonging - Rachel Hurdley
11. The Heritage Industry -Robert Hewison
12. The Uses of Literacy - Richard Hoggart
13. English Popular Art - Lambert &  Marx


----------



## ringo (Aug 22, 2017)

1/45 And The Ass Saw The Angel - Nick Cave
2/45 Rant - Chuck Palahniuk
3/45 Thank You, Jeeves - PG Wodehouse
4/45 Disgrace - J.M. Coetzee
5/45 Dodgers - Bill Beverly
6/45 Fup - Jim Dodge
7/45 Dirty Havana Trilogy - Pedro Juan Gutierrez
8/45 Silk - Alessandro Baricco
9/45 Breakfast Of Champions - Kurt Vonnegut
10/45 The Sun Also Rises - Ernest Hemingway
11/45 Rodigan: My Life In Reggae - David Rodigan
12/45 Empire Of The Sun - JG Ballard
13/45 Post Office - Charles Bukowski
14/45 Chronicle Of A Death Foretold - Gabriel Garcia Marquez
15/45 The Saga Of Erik The Viking - Terry Jones
16/45 The End Of The Affair - Graham Greene
17/45 The Little Friend - Donna Tartt
18/45 Demon Dentist - David Walliams
19/45 Koko Takes A Holiday - Kieran Shea
20/45 The Son - Phillip Meyer
21/45 Futuristic Violence And Fancy Suits - David Wong
22/45 Cold Comfort Farm - Stella Gibbons
23/45 The Power Of The Dog - Thomas Savage...So boring I stopped reading for a month. Should have binned it.


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 22, 2017)

1/49 - Dave Eggers - The Circle
2/49 - John Masefield - The Box of Delights
3/49 - Jenny Nimmo - The Rinaldi Ring
4/49 - Sarah Helm - If This Is A Woman
5/49 - Art Spiegelman - Maus
6/49 - Will Ferguson - 419
7/49 - Bram Stoker - Dracula
8/49 - Paul Cornell - Witches of Lychford
9/49 - John Connolly - Night Music
10/49 - Kristin Cashore - Graceling
11/49 - Deborah Levy - Swimming Home
12/49 - Sue Lloyd-Roberts - The War on Women
13/49 - Belinda Bauer - The Shut Eye
14/49 - Ann Leckie - Ancillary Justice
15/49 - Adrian Tchaikovsky - Children of Time
16/49 - Stephen King - Bag of Bones
17/49 - Jon McGregor - Reservoir 13
18/49 - Jeff Vandermeer - Borne
19/49 - Jon Ronson - The Psychopath Test

20/49 - Susan Cain - Quiet: The power of introverts in a world that can't stop talking


----------



## pennimania (Aug 24, 2017)

pennimania said:


> 10. Home, Materiality, Memory and Belonging - Rachel Hurdley
> 11. The Heritage Industry -Robert Hewison
> 12. The Uses of Literacy - Richard Hoggart
> 13. English Popular Art - Lambert &  Marx


14. A Scent of Cloves - Nora Lofts
15. Testing Zero - N G Simsion
16. HMS Marlborough Will Enter Harbour - Nicholas Monsarrat
17. The View from the Corner Shop - Kathleen Hey


----------



## ringo (Aug 25, 2017)

1/45 And The Ass Saw The Angel - Nick Cave
2/45 Rant - Chuck Palahniuk
3/45 Thank You, Jeeves - PG Wodehouse
4/45 Disgrace - J.M. Coetzee
5/45 Dodgers - Bill Beverly
6/45 Fup - Jim Dodge
7/45 Dirty Havana Trilogy - Pedro Juan Gutierrez
8/45 Silk - Alessandro Baricco
9/45 Breakfast Of Champions - Kurt Vonnegut
10/45 The Sun Also Rises - Ernest Hemingway
11/45 Rodigan: My Life In Reggae - David Rodigan
12/45 Empire Of The Sun - JG Ballard
13/45 Post Office - Charles Bukowski
14/45 Chronicle Of A Death Foretold - Gabriel Garcia Marquez
15/45 The Saga Of Erik The Viking - Terry Jones
16/45 The End Of The Affair - Graham Greene
17/45 The Little Friend - Donna Tartt
18/45 Demon Dentist - David Walliams
19/45 Koko Takes A Holiday - Kieran Shea
20/45 The Son - Phillip Meyer
21/45 Futuristic Violence And Fancy Suits - David Wong
22/45 Cold Comfort Farm - Stella Gibbons
23/45 The Power Of The Dog - Thomas Savage
24/45 Friction - Joe Stretch....Shit. A third rate Irvine Welsh. But then Irvine Welsh is often a third rate Irvine Welsh, so perhaps its more difficult to write this kind of shock/waster lit than I'm giving them credit for.


----------



## billy_bob (Aug 25, 2017)

War and Peace is ongoing. In the meantime,

22/25 Ernest Gowers - Plain Words
23/25 Ernest Hemingway - Death in the Afternoon (all the Ernests...)
24/25 David Grossman - A Horse Walks into a Bar
25/25 Ron Hanson - The Assassination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford


----------



## kropotkin (Aug 25, 2017)

kropotkin said:


> 43. Shadow of the Silk Road - Colin Thubron


That was hard going. Interesting though, and a lot of words I needed to look up. A travelogue of a trip along the silk road from China to Antioch by a mandarin and Russian speaker. Very interested in religious architecture and tradition (certainly a lot more than me), but nevertheless touches on fascinating historical events 

44. The Vorrh - Brian Catling


----------



## D'wards (Aug 26, 2017)

1/26 - Blood Meridian - Cormac McCarthy (reread)
2/26 - Dead Funny: Horror Stories by Comedians - Edited by Robin Ince and Johnny Mains
3/26 - Frank Skinner on the Road by Frank Skinner
4/26 - Karlology by Karl Pilkington
5/26 - Wolf Hall by Hilary Mantel
6/26 - Pennine Walkies by Mark Wallington
7/26 - The Secret Diary of Adrian Mole age 13 3/4 by Sue Townsend (reread)
8/26 - All the Pretty Horses by Cormac McCarthy
9/26 - 2001 A Space Odyssey by Arthur C. Clarke (reread)
10/26 - Born to Run by Bruce Springsteen
11/26 - The Girl on the Train by Paula Hawkins
12/26 - Dead Funny Encore: More Horror Stories by Comedians - Edited by Robin Ince and Johnny Mains
13/26 - The Growing Pains of Adrian Mole by Sue Townsend (reread)
14/26 - IT by Stephen King
15/26 - What Planet Am I On? by Shaun Ryder
16/26 - I Am Pilgrim by Terry Hayes
17/26 - The Crossing by Cormac McCarthy
18/26 - Clothes Clothes Clothes Music Music Music Boys Boys Boys by Viv Albertine
19/26 - Watership Down by Richard Adams
20/26 - The True Confessions of Adrian Albert Mole by Sue Townsend (reread)
21/26 - The Martian by Andy Weir
22/40 - Don't You Leave Me Here by Wilko Johnson
23/40 - Adrian Mole: The Wilderness Years by Sue Townsend (reread)
24/40 - The Darling Buds of May by H.E. Bates
25/40 - The Son by Philipp Meyer
26/40 - Adrian Mole the Cappuccino Years by Sue Townsend (reread)
27/40 - Altered Carbon by Richard Morgan
28/40 - The Men Who Stare at Goats by Jon Ronson
29/40 - Frankenstein by Mary Shelley


----------



## Signal 11 (Aug 27, 2017)

5/20 - Towards a Science of Belief Systems - Edmund Griffiths
6/20 - Thomas Sankara: An African Revolutionary - Ernest Harsch
7/20 - General Strike: Trades Councils in Action - Emile Burns


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Aug 27, 2017)

44. The Death Of A Prophet - Stephen J Shoemaker.

Not especially original, and relies (too) heavily on the early work of Crone, Cook, Hoyland, and (by way of political intention) Donner. Worth reading, but the MS submitted should have been subjected to a much highter degree of intervention ('see below').


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Aug 27, 2017)

45. One Hand Clapping - Anthony Burgess.

A curious story, biting against the apparent erosion of the 'working class' (idealised or otherwise), the growing political and cultural influence of America, individuality, the construction of masculinity, and the demise of an 'Old England'. Reactionary, yes, and very funny, with a very powerful female voice as the narrator. Not his best work, but very interesting, and painfully prescient.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Aug 27, 2017)

1/25 Ken Follett - World Without End
2/25 Frances Hardinge - Fly By Night
3/25 Larry McMurtry - Lonesome Dove
4/25 Roald Dahl - Madness (short stories)
5/25 Raymond Chandler - The Big Sleep
6/25 David Rodigan - My Life in Reggae
7/25 Alan Garner - The Owl Service
8/25 William Goldman - The Princess Bride
9/25 George Orwell - Burmese Days
10/25 John Steinbeck - Cannery Row
11/25 Bill Beverly - Dodgers
12/25 Brian Jacques - Redwall
13/25 Philip Pullman - Northern Lights (reread)
14/25 Stephen P Kershaw - A Brief History of the Roman Empire: Rise and Fall
15/25 China Miéville - Perdido Street Station
16/25 Neil Gaiman - Norse Mythology
17/26 Philip Pullman - The Subtle Knife (reread)
18/26 Philip Pullman - The Amber Spyglass (reread)
19/26 James S A Corey - Leviathan Wakes


----------



## Voley (Aug 27, 2017)

1/30 Substance: Inside New Order - Peter Hook
2/30 The Illustrated A Brief History Of Time - Stephen Hawking
3/30 A Clash Of Kings - George R.R. Martin
4/30 Reelin' In The Years: The Soundtrack Of A Northern Life - Mark Radcliffe
5/30 Look Back In Hunger: The Autobiography - Jo Brand
6/30 Dodgers - Bill Beverly
7/30 Altamont: The Rolling Stones, The Hells Angels And The Inside Story of Rock's Darkest Day - Joel Selvin
8/30 Live At The Brixton Academy: A Riotous Life In The Music Business - Simon Parkes
9/30 Travels With Charley: In Search Of America - John Steinbeck
10/30 A Storm Of Swords Book 1: Steel And Snow - George R.R. Martin
11/30 Girl In A Band - Kim Gordon
12/30 The Goldfinch - Donna Tartt
13/30 Hound Dog - Richard Blandford
14/30 American Gods - Neil Gaiman
15/30 Daft Wee Stories - Limmy
16/30 Don't You Leave Me Here - Wilko Johnson

Absolutely brilliant autobiography. It would be a great book if it was just about his time in Dr Feelgood / The Blockheads but when it gets to the bit about his illness it becomes this quite astonishing book about mortality and an extended love song to his departed wife. Incredibly moving book. I read it in just one day, couldn't put it down.


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 28, 2017)

1/65 - Laurie Lee - Village Christmas and Other Notes on the English Year
2/65 - John Irving - A Prayer for Owen Meany (1/10*)
3/65 - Ben Aaronovitch - Moon Over Soho
4/65 - William Boyd - Any Human Heart (2/10)
5/65 - Douglas Adams - Dirk Gently's Holistic Detective Agency
6/65 - John Steinbeck - Tortilla Flat
7/65 - Andrew Michael Hurley - The Loney
8/65 - Tana French - Into The Woods (Dublin Murder Squad 1) (3/10)
9/65 - Larry McMurty - Lonesome Dove (4/10)
10/65 - Denise Mina - The Dead Hour (Paddy Meehan 2)
11/65 - Ian Rankin - The Flood
12/65 - Denise Mina - Slip of the Knife (Paddy Meehan 3)
13/65 - Neil Gaiman - Trigger Warning: Short Fictions and Disturbances
14/65 - Bill Beverly - Dodgers
15/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Face of Trespass
16/65 - John Irving - The World According to Garp (5/10)
17/65 - Val McDermid - Out of Bounds
18/65 - Stuart Maconie - Hope and Glory: A People's History of Modern Britain
19/65 - Margaret Atwood - Oryx and Crake
20/65 - Kate Atkinson - Emotionally Weird
21/65 - Roald Dahl - Madness
22/65 - Tana French - The Likeness (Dublin Murder Squad 2) (6/10)
23/65 - Daniel Woodrell - The Maid's Version
24/65 - Laline Paull - The Bees
25/65 - Jonathan Franzen - Freedom (7/10)
26/65 - Nicola Morgan - Blame My Brain: The Amazing Teenage Brain Revealed
27/65 - Arundhati Roy - The God of Small Things
28/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Killing Doll
29/65 - Denise Mina - Sanctum
30/65 - John Williams - Butcher's Crossing
31/65 - Anita Brookner - Hotel Du Lac
32/65 - Peter James - Need You Dead
33/65 - Stephen King - Carrie
34/65 - Andy Hamilton - The Star Witness
35/65 - Jessie Burton - The Muse
36/65 - Stephen King - Christine (8/10)
37/65 - Belinda Bauer - The Beautiful Dead
38/65 - John Irving - The Cider House Rules (9/10)
39/65 - Ruth Rendell - A New Lease of Death
40/65 - Stephen King - It (10/10)
41/65 - Annie Proulx - Heart Songs
42/65 - Ruth Rendell - Wolf to The Slaughter
*
43/65 - Bret Easton Ellis - American Psycho*


----------



## D'wards (Aug 28, 2017)

Voley said:


> Absolutely brilliant autobiography. It would be a great book if it was just about his time in Dr Feelgood / The Blockheads but when it gets to the bit about his illness it becomes this quite astonishing book about mortality and an extended love song to his departed wife. Incredibly moving book. I read it in just one day, couldn't put it down.



I'm shortly to start Julian Cope's autobiographies. I don't know much of his music but the books get fantastic reviews. I think he's an odd fellow who has a certain turn of phrase. 
It's been described as the best book about heavy use of hallucinogens combined with toy car collecting you'll read this year.


----------



## D'wards (Aug 28, 2017)

1/26 - Blood Meridian - Cormac McCarthy (reread)
2/26 - Dead Funny: Horror Stories by Comedians - Edited by Robin Ince and Johnny Mains
3/26 - Frank Skinner on the Road by Frank Skinner
4/26 - Karlology by Karl Pilkington
5/26 - Wolf Hall by Hilary Mantel
6/26 - Pennine Walkies by Mark Wallington
7/26 - The Secret Diary of Adrian Mole age 13 3/4 by Sue Townsend (reread)
8/26 - All the Pretty Horses by Cormac McCarthy
9/26 - 2001 A Space Odyssey by Arthur C. Clarke (reread)
10/26 - Born to Run by Bruce Springsteen
11/26 - The Girl on the Train by Paula Hawkins
12/26 - Dead Funny Encore: More Horror Stories by Comedians - Edited by Robin Ince and Johnny Mains
13/26 - The Growing Pains of Adrian Mole by Sue Townsend (reread)
14/26 - IT by Stephen King
15/26 - What Planet Am I On? by Shaun Ryder
16/26 - I Am Pilgrim by Terry Hayes
17/26 - The Crossing by Cormac McCarthy
18/26 - Clothes Clothes Clothes Music Music Music Boys Boys Boys by Viv Albertine
19/26 - Watership Down by Richard Adams
20/26 - The True Confessions of Adrian Albert Mole by Sue Townsend (reread)
21/26 - The Martian by Andy Weir
22/40 - Don't You Leave Me Here by Wilko Johnson
23/40 - Adrian Mole: The Wilderness Years by Sue Townsend (reread)
24/40 - The Darling Buds of May by H.E. Bates
25/40 - The Son by Philipp Meyer
26/40 - Adrian Mole the Cappuccino Years by Sue Townsend (reread)
27/40 - Altered Carbon by Richard Morgan
28/40 - The Men Who Stare at Goats by Jon Ronson
29/40 - Frankenstein by Mary Shelley
30/40 - Adrian Mole and the Small Amphibians by Sue Townsend


----------



## marty21 (Aug 29, 2017)

1/75 Sanctuary : After it Happened Book 5 -  Devon C Ford
2/75 1916 : The Morning After - Tim Pat Coogan
3/75 Last Stand at Saber River - Elmore Leonard
4/75 After : The Shock - Scott Nicholson
5/75 After : The Echo - Scott Nicholson
6/75 After : Milepost 291 - Scott Nicholson
7/75 After : Whiteout - Scott Nicholson
8/75 After : Red Scare - Scott Nicholson
9/75 Surviving The Evacuation : Ireland - Book 9 -Frank Tayell
10/75 Crisis - Frank Gardner
11/75 Outcast London : A Study in the Relationship Between Classes in Victorian Society - Gareth Stedman Jones
12/75 After : Dying Light - Scott Nicholson
13/75 The Ruins - T W Piperbrook
14/75 Confederates - Thomas Keneally
15/75 Black Water Lilies - Michel Bussi
16/75 The Revenge of History - Seumas Milne
17/75 The Great War : The American Front - Harry Turtledove.
18/75 The Wrong Side of Goodbye - Michael Connelly
19/75 Surviving The Evacuation : The Last Candidate - Book 10 . Frank Tayell
20/75 The Gunslinger : The Dark Tower - Stephen King.
21/75 Out of Bounds - Val McDermid
22/75 Hurst - Robin Crumby
23/75 The Great War : Walk In Hell - Harry Turtledove
24/75 Cold Earth - Ann Cleeves
25/75 Critical Dawn - Darren Wearmouth & Colin Barnes
26/75 Critical Path - Wearmouth & Barnes
27/75 Critical Strike - Wearmouth & Barnes
28/75 The Birdwatcher - William Shaw
29/75 Dodgers - Bill Beverly
30/75 Dark Town - Thomas Mullen
31/75 A Hero In France - Alan Furst
32/75 Reelin' in The Years : The Soundtrack of a Northern Life. - Mark Radcliffe
33/75 The Scarecrow - Michael Connelly
34/75 Roads :A Millennial Journey Along America''s Great Interstate Highways - Larry McMurtry
35/75 Rebellion: After It Happened Book 6 - Devon C Ford
36/75 Sentinel - Robin Crumby
37/75 The Fire Sermon - Raphael Dogg
38/75 Earth Alone - Daniel Arenson
39/75 Earth Lost - Daniel Arenson
40/75 Earth Rising - Daniel Arenson
41/75 I am Pilgrim - Terry Hayes
42/75 To Kill The President - Sam Bourne
43/75 The Contours of American History - William Appleman Williams
44/75 The Killing of Osama Bin Laden - Seymour Hersh.
45/75 Nomad - James Swallow
46/75 Surviving The Evacuation: Search and Rescue . Book 11 - Frank Tayell

*******
47/75 The Strength of the Wolf : The Secret History of America's War on Drugs - Douglas Valentine


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 29, 2017)

1. "Six Suspects" - Vikas Swarup
2. "Rather Be The Devil"  - Ian Rankin
3. "Those We Left Behind" *-* Stuart Neville
4. "Transition" - Iain Banks
6. "Streets of Darkness" - A.A. Dhand
7. "The Rapture" - Liz Jensen
8. "Collusion" - Stuart Neville
9. "Magpie Murders" - Anthony Horowitz
10."A Dark So Deadly" - Stuart MacBride
11. "Conclave" - Robert Harris
12. "A Time of Torment" - John Connolly
13. "The House of Dolls" - David Hewson
14. "A Game of Ghosts" - John Connolly
15 "The Truth About the Harry Quebert Affair" - Joel Dicker
16. "From the Dead" - Mark Billingham

*17. "Black Water Lillies" - Michel Bussi. A slow burner but very, very good*


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Aug 29, 2017)

46. Lysistrata - Aristophanes

Funny, provocative, and engaging.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Aug 29, 2017)

47. Euthyphro - Plato

A little bit like Urban (and not in a good way).


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Aug 29, 2017)

48. Preventing & Countering Extremism & Terrorist Recruitment (A Best Practice Guide) - Hanif Qadir

Oh dear.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Aug 29, 2017)

49. Foxe's Book Of Martyrs - John Foxe

Extremism - or rather how a discourse can change.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Aug 29, 2017)

50. The Isle Of Pines - Henry Neville


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 30, 2017)

1/60 Richard Price - The Whites
2/60 Ali Smith - Public Library & Other Stories
3/60 Hannah Eaton - Naming Monsters
4/60 Jeff Vandermeer - Authority
5/60 Simon Garfield - To The Letter - A Celebration Of The Lost Art Of Letter Writing
6/60 Claire North - The Sudden Appearance Of Hope
7/60 Dan Lepard - Short & Sweet
8/60 Stella Gibbons - Cold Comfort Farm
9/60 George RR Martin - A Feast For Crows
10/60 Haruki Murakami - What I Talk About When I Talk About Running
11/60 Adam Roberts - The Thing Itself
12/60 Roger Crowley - Empires Of The Sea The Final Battle For The Mediterranean, 1521-1580
13/60 Philip Hoare - Leviathan, or The Whale
14/60 Johan Hari - Chasing The Scream (don't bother reading this, it's shite)
15/60 George RR Martin - A Dance With Dragons: Dreams & Dust
16/60 George RR - A Dance With Dragons: After The Feast
17/60 Gilbert Shelton - The Freak Brothers Omnibus: Every Freak Brothers Story Rolled Into One Bumper Package
18/60 Jeff Vandermeer - Acceptance
19/60 Dan Rhodes - Little Hands Clapping
20/60 Terry Pratchett & Neil Gaiman - Good Omens.
21/60 Graeme Macrae Burnet - His Bloody Project
22/60 Grace Jones - I'll Never Write My Memoirs
23/60 Andrew Michael Hurley - The Loney
24/60 Bill Beverley - Dodgers
25/60 Christos Tsiolkas - The Slap


----------



## marshall (Aug 30, 2017)

39/109 - Don Winslow, The Force – NYC cop goes bad for the greater good, real page turner, cool writing, typical Winslow.

40/109 – Matt Haig, How to Stop Time – strong concept, a few people in the world have a condition that means they age 1 year for the usual 10, so can live until they’re 900 or so, on our clock. Funny book, like The Humans.

41/109 – William Gay – Little Sister Death – southern gothic/noir from Twilight author, shit-scary ghost story about a blocked writer on his 2nd novel moving his family to a notorious haunted house for inspiration.

42/109 – Joe Ide – IQ – crime, think hood Sherlock Holmes meets Carl Hiiasen, great stuff.

43/109 – Christa Faust – Money Shot – crime, ageing porn star Angel Dare toughs it out.

44/109 – Simon Reynolds – Shock and Awe – story of GLAM! Pretty good, could have been better.

45/109 – Nial Griffiths – Grits – bit of an old one, but really enjoyed this, 90s Aberystwyth, group of early 20s in dead end town sit around taking drugs and stuff, follows each individual, not a lot happens, but made still had me hooked, nostalgia I guess.

46/109 – Joss Wheddon – Fray – graphic novel, entertaining half an hour.

47/109 – Creole Belle – James Lee Burke – top of his game, Cormac good

48/109 – The Devil All the Time – Donald Ray Pollock – really dark southern noir/gothic, several story lines, all sick, a serial killer couple on the road, another who thinks pouring human blood on his ‘sacrificial log’ will save his cancer-stricken wife. And so on. Very good.

49/109 – Music from the Big Pink – John Niven, excellent novella ‘featuring’ The Band seen through the eyes of small town drug dealer Greg. Debut novel from Kill Your Friends author, moving, tales of excess, pretty excellent.

50/109 – Montgomery Clift, Patricia Bosworh – bio, good for a chapter or two in bed.


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 31, 2017)

1/65 - Laurie Lee - Village Christmas and Other Notes on the English Year
2/65 - John Irving - A Prayer for Owen Meany (1/10*)
3/65 - Ben Aaronovitch - Moon Over Soho
4/65 - William Boyd - Any Human Heart (2/10)
5/65 - Douglas Adams - Dirk Gently's Holistic Detective Agency
6/65 - John Steinbeck - Tortilla Flat
7/65 - Andrew Michael Hurley - The Loney
8/65 - Tana French - Into The Woods (Dublin Murder Squad 1) (3/10)
9/65 - Larry McMurty - Lonesome Dove (4/10)
10/65 - Denise Mina - The Dead Hour (Paddy Meehan 2)
11/65 - Ian Rankin - The Flood
12/65 - Denise Mina - Slip of the Knife (Paddy Meehan 3)
13/65 - Neil Gaiman - Trigger Warning: Short Fictions and Disturbances
14/65 - Bill Beverly - Dodgers
15/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Face of Trespass
16/65 - John Irving - The World According to Garp (5/10)
17/65 - Val McDermid - Out of Bounds
18/65 - Stuart Maconie - Hope and Glory: A People's History of Modern Britain
19/65 - Margaret Atwood - Oryx and Crake
20/65 - Kate Atkinson - Emotionally Weird
21/65 - Roald Dahl - Madness
22/65 - Tana French - The Likeness (Dublin Murder Squad 2) (6/10)
23/65 - Daniel Woodrell - The Maid's Version
24/65 - Laline Paull - The Bees
25/65 - Jonathan Franzen - Freedom (7/10)
26/65 - Nicola Morgan - Blame My Brain: The Amazing Teenage Brain Revealed
27/65 - Arundhati Roy - The God of Small Things
28/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Killing Doll
29/65 - Denise Mina - Sanctum
30/65 - John Williams - Butcher's Crossing
31/65 - Anita Brookner - Hotel Du Lac
32/65 - Peter James - Need You Dead
33/65 - Stephen King - Carrie
34/65 - Andy Hamilton - The Star Witness
35/65 - Jessie Burton - The Muse
36/65 - Stephen King - Christine (8/10)
37/65 - Belinda Bauer - The Beautiful Dead
38/65 - John Irving - The Cider House Rules (9/10)
39/65 - Ruth Rendell - A New Lease of Death
40/65 - Stephen King - It (10/10)
41/65 - Annie Proulx - Heart Songs
42/65 - Ruth Rendell - Wolf to The Slaughter
43/65 - Bret Easton Ellis - American Psycho
*
44/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Best Man To Die*


----------



## marty21 (Aug 31, 2017)

QueenOfGoths said:


> *17. "Black Water Lillies" - Michel Bussi. A slow burner but very, very good*


I loved that book , excellent.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 31, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> 37/50 georges simenon, my friend maigret (london: penguin, 2016)


38/50 miles cameron, a plague of swords (london: gollancz, 2017)


----------



## ringo (Aug 31, 2017)

1/45 And The Ass Saw The Angel - Nick Cave
2/45 Rant - Chuck Palahniuk
3/45 Thank You, Jeeves - PG Wodehouse
4/45 Disgrace - J.M. Coetzee
5/45 Dodgers - Bill Beverly
6/45 Fup - Jim Dodge
7/45 Dirty Havana Trilogy - Pedro Juan Gutierrez
8/45 Silk - Alessandro Baricco
9/45 Breakfast Of Champions - Kurt Vonnegut
10/45 The Sun Also Rises - Ernest Hemingway
11/45 Rodigan: My Life In Reggae - David Rodigan
12/45 Empire Of The Sun - JG Ballard
13/45 Post Office - Charles Bukowski
14/45 Chronicle Of A Death Foretold - Gabriel Garcia Marquez
15/45 The Saga Of Erik The Viking - Terry Jones
16/45 The End Of The Affair - Graham Greene
17/45 The Little Friend - Donna Tartt
18/45 Demon Dentist - David Walliams
19/45 Koko Takes A Holiday - Kieran Shea
20/45 The Son - Phillip Meyer
21/45 Futuristic Violence And Fancy Suits - David Wong
22/45 Cold Comfort Farm - Stella Gibbons
23/45 The Power Of The Dog - Thomas Savage
24/45 Friction - Joe Stretch
25/45 By Grand Central Station I Sat Down And Wept - Elizabeth Smart

Beautiful piece of autobiographical poetic prose from the perspective of "the other woman" in an affair. Hard to feel sorry for her, but incredibly evocative writing on love, passion, heartbreak and loss.


----------



## inva (Aug 31, 2017)

1/60 The First Civil Right: How Liberals Built Prison America by Naomi Murakawa
2/60 The March on Washington: Jobs, Freedom, and the Forgotten History of Civil Rights by William P. Jones
3/60 The Lost Promise of Civil Rights by Risa L. Goluboff
4/60 Helen Macfarlane: Red Republican: Essays, articles and her translation of the Communist Manifesto edited by David Black
5/60 All-American Anarchist: Joseph A. Labadie and the Labor Movement by Carlotta R. Anderson
6/60 Behind the Crisis: Marx's Dialectics of Value and Knowledge by Guglielmo Carchedi
7/60 The Long Drop by Denise Mina
8/60 From Power to Prejudice: The Rise of Racial Individualism in Midcentury America by Leah N. Gordon
9/60 Lucy Parsons: An American Revolutionary by Carolyn Ashbaugh
10/60 Beyond Capital: Marx's Political Economy of the Working Class by Michael A. Lebowitz
11/60 Economics, Politics and the Age of Inflation by Paul Mattick
12/60 Maigret at Picratt's by Georges Simenon
13/60 Spring Sleepers by Kyoko Yoshida
14/60 Caliban and the Witch: Women, the Body and Primitive Accumulation by Silvia Federici
15/60 Blood of the Dawn by Claudia Salazar Jiménez
16/60 Testosterone Rex: Unmaking the Myths of Our Gendered Minds by Cordelia Fine
17/60 Mikumari by Misumi Kubo
18/60 The Deluge: The Great War and the Remaking of Global Order by Adam Tooze
19/60 The Transparent Labyrinth by Keiichrō Hirano
20/60 American Genius, a Comedy by Lynne Tillman
21/60 Parade by Shuichi Yoshida
22/60 Marxism: Last Refuge of the Bourgeoisie? by Paul Mattick
23/60 The Bees by Laline Paull
24/60 When Mystical Creatures Attack! by Kathleen Founds
25/60 The Girl Who is Getting Married by Aoko Matsuda
26/60 Portable Curiosities by Julie Koh
27/60 Everything is Flammable by Gabrielle Bell
28/60 Whigs & Hunters by E.P. Thompson
29/60 Jihad and Death: The Global Appeal of Islamic State by Olivier Roy
30/60 Shotgun Seamstress by Osa Atoe
31/60 Commerce Before Capitalism in Europe, 1300-1600 by Martha C. Howell
32/60 The Equestrienne by Uršuľa Kovalyk
33/60 Midnight Oil: Work, Energy, War, 1973-1992 by Midnight Notes Collective
34/60 Fun Home by Alison Bechdel
35/60 The Muslims Are Coming: Islamophobia, Extremism, and the Domestic War on Terror by Arun Kundnani
36/60 Karate Chop / Minna Needs Rehearsal Space by Dorthe Nors
37/60 Wartime Strikes: The struggle against the no-strike pledge in the UAW during World War II by Martin Glaberman
*38/60 The Wisdom of Syria's Waiting Game: Foreign Policy under the Assads by Bente Scheller*


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 31, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> 38/50 miles cameron, a plague of swords (london: gollancz, 2017)


39/50 alan moore & jacen burrows, providence: act 1 (rantoul, il: avatar, 2017)


----------



## imposs1904 (Aug 31, 2017)

I wish this thread would stop book shaming me. In 2017, I've read a grand total of one novella.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 31, 2017)

Nearly at target:

66 - Lions of the North: Sounds of the New Nordic Radical Nationalism - Benjamin R. Teitelbaum
67 - Utopia or Auschwitz: Germany's 1968 Generation and the Holocaust. - Hans Kundnani
68 - The Once and Future Liberal: After Identity Politics - Mark Lilla
69 - Anarchy – Civil or Subversive? A Collection of Texts Against Civil Anarchism (Going to count this as a half but add it with Canenero to make a one - both 100ish page booklets)
70 - Reichsrock: The International Web of White-Power and Neo-Nazi Hate Music - Kirsten Dyck
71 - Antifa: The Antifascist Handbook - Mark Bray


----------



## gawkrodger (Aug 31, 2017)

I've been really bad reading wise over the last few weeks.

1 - Kilcullen - Out of the Mountains
2 - McAlevey - Raising Expectations (and Raising Hell) - re-read
3 - Srnicek - Platform Capitalism
4 - Frase - Four Futures
5 - Dickens - Night Walks
6 - Ellis & Henderson - English Planning in Crisis
7- Beaumont - Night Walking: A Nocturnal History of London
8 - Dunn - Dark Matters: A Manifesto for the Nocturnal City
9 - Mieville - The City & The City
10 - Benjamin - One-way Street and other writings
11- Schlosser - Gods of Metal
12 - Machiavelli - The Prince
13 - Mieville - Perdido Street Station
14 - Shaw + Graham (eds.) - Our Digital Rights to the City
15 - William Morris - The Pilgrims of Hope
16 - Mieville - The Scar
17 - Mieville - Iron Council
18 - Steinbeck - The Pearl
19 - Mieville - Kraken
20 - Graham - Cities under siege: The new military urbanism
21 - Fisher - Capitalist Realism (re-read for a reading group)
22 - Nagle - Kill All Normies
23 - Pettifor - The Production of Money (meh)
24 - McKinstry - Spitfire
25 - Liz Berry - Black Country 
26 - McKinstry - Lancaster
27 - Adamczak - Communism for Kids*
28 - Southwood - Non-Stop Inertia (re-read for this reading group)*


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Aug 31, 2017)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 1/25 Malcolm X and Alex Haley - The Autobiography of Malcolm X
> 2/25 Alex de Jonge - Nightmare Culture: Lautremont & "Les Chants de Maldoror"
> 3/25 Viv Albertine - Clothes Clothes Clothes Music Music Music Boys Boys Boys
> 4/25 Endnotes 1: Preliminary Materials For A Balance Sheet Of The Twentieth Century
> ...



*21/25 Thaler & Sunstein - Nudge: Improving Decisions About Health, Wealth and Happiness*

"Libertarian Paternalism" which is quite interesting for "health" issues but laughably terrible for "wealth". Includes a defence of sub-prime mortgages which is just embarrassing post-2008. As usual, the American promotion of "choice" completely ignores that some people have less scope for choice than others.


----------



## kropotkin (Sep 1, 2017)

gawkrodger said:


> 27 - Adamczak - Communism for Kids*
> 28 - Southwood - Non-Stop Inertia *


*
Either of these worth reading mate?*


----------



## gawkrodger (Sep 1, 2017)

kropotkin said:


> *Either of these worth reading mate?*



The Adamczak - At the risk of sounding slightly arrogant - not really for either of us, but could be a good little primer for people fairly new to politics. The Communist Desire chapter at the end is perhaps worth a gander (though flawed) but wouldn't recommend buying the book just to do so. Also, and whilst I don't have kids or interact with them (thank God!), it strikes me as less a book for 'kids' and more a book for teenagers.

The Southwood - most definetly and you can blast it out pretty quicly as it's only 80 odd pages. If you want an electronic copy just shout


----------



## Me76 (Sep 1, 2017)

1/50 Teenage Revolution, Alan Davies
2/50 The Third Woman, Jonathan Freedland
3/50 The Art of Peeling an Orange, Victoria Avilan
4/50 Courting Trouble, Lisa M Hawkins
5/50 Dr Vigilante, Alberto Hazan
6/50 the Husband's Secret, Liane Moriarty
7/50 Sleep Tight, Rachel Abbot
8/50 A Dark Adapted Eye, Barbara Vine 
9/50 Patchwork Man, DB Martin
10/50 Gone Bad, JB Turner
11/50 The Devil Wears Prada, Lauren Weisberger
12/50 The Cry, Helen Fitzgerald
13/50 While My Eyes Were Closed, Linda Green
14/50 Total Victim Theory, Ian Ballard
15/50 Alternate Lifestyles, Lisa M Hawkins
16/50 Dodgers, Bill Beverly
17/50 Tess of the D'urbervilles, Thomas Hardy
18/50 Secrets of Happiness, Lucy Diamond
19/50 St Lucy's home for girls raised by wolves, Karen Russell
20/50 Love Nina, Nina Stubbs
21/50 Innocence, Dean Koontz
22/50 Diamonds in the Sky, MA Harper
23/50 Son of a Serial Killer, Jams N Roses
24/50 Blood of a Serial Killer, Jams N Roses. 
25/50 When my Ship Comes In, Sue Wilsher
26/50 Fanatic, Jams N Roses
27/50 Brilliant & Forever, Kevin McNeil
28/50 The Girl in the Maze, RK Jackson
29/50 The Martian, Andy Weir
30/50 High Rise, JG Ballard
31/50 Affliction, Laurell K Hamilton
32/50 Slip, David Estes
33/50 Synchronised Breathing, Tara Ellison
34/50 Savage Lane, Jason Starr
35/50 A Smudge of Gray, Jonathan Sturak


----------



## inva (Sep 1, 2017)

1/60 The First Civil Right: How Liberals Built Prison America by Naomi Murakawa
2/60 The March on Washington: Jobs, Freedom, and the Forgotten History of Civil Rights by William P. Jones
3/60 The Lost Promise of Civil Rights by Risa L. Goluboff
4/60 Helen Macfarlane: Red Republican: Essays, articles and her translation of the Communist Manifesto edited by David Black
5/60 All-American Anarchist: Joseph A. Labadie and the Labor Movement by Carlotta R. Anderson
6/60 Behind the Crisis: Marx's Dialectics of Value and Knowledge by Guglielmo Carchedi
7/60 The Long Drop by Denise Mina
8/60 From Power to Prejudice: The Rise of Racial Individualism in Midcentury America by Leah N. Gordon
9/60 Lucy Parsons: An American Revolutionary by Carolyn Ashbaugh
10/60 Beyond Capital: Marx's Political Economy of the Working Class by Michael A. Lebowitz
11/60 Economics, Politics and the Age of Inflation by Paul Mattick
12/60 Maigret at Picratt's by Georges Simenon
13/60 Spring Sleepers by Kyoko Yoshida
14/60 Caliban and the Witch: Women, the Body and Primitive Accumulation by Silvia Federici
15/60 Blood of the Dawn by Claudia Salazar Jiménez
16/60 Testosterone Rex: Unmaking the Myths of Our Gendered Minds by Cordelia Fine
17/60 Mikumari by Misumi Kubo
18/60 The Deluge: The Great War and the Remaking of Global Order by Adam Tooze
19/60 The Transparent Labyrinth by Keiichrō Hirano
20/60 American Genius, a Comedy by Lynne Tillman
21/60 Parade by Shuichi Yoshida
22/60 Marxism: Last Refuge of the Bourgeoisie? by Paul Mattick
23/60 The Bees by Laline Paull
24/60 When Mystical Creatures Attack! by Kathleen Founds
25/60 The Girl Who is Getting Married by Aoko Matsuda
26/60 Portable Curiosities by Julie Koh
27/60 Everything is Flammable by Gabrielle Bell
28/60 Whigs & Hunters by E.P. Thompson
29/60 Jihad and Death: The Global Appeal of Islamic State by Olivier Roy
30/60 Shotgun Seamstress by Osa Atoe
31/60 Commerce Before Capitalism in Europe, 1300-1600 by Martha C. Howell
32/60 The Equestrienne by Uršuľa Kovalyk
33/60 Midnight Oil: Work, Energy, War, 1973-1992 by Midnight Notes Collective
34/60 Fun Home by Alison Bechdel
35/60 The Muslims Are Coming: Islamophobia, Extremism, and the Domestic War on Terror by Arun Kundnani
36/60 Karate Chop / Minna Needs Rehearsal Space by Dorthe Nors
37/60 Wartime Strikes: The struggle against the no-strike pledge in the UAW during World War II by Martin Glaberman
38/60 The Wisdom of Syria's Waiting Game: Foreign Policy under the Assads by Bente Scheller
*39/60 At the Edge of the Wood by Masatsugu Ono
40/60 Time Differences by Yoko Tawada
41/60 Mariko/Mariquita by Natsuki Ikezawa
42/60 Friendship for Grown-Ups by Nao-Cola Yamazaki*


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 2, 2017)

51. Conversations Of Socrates - Xenophon


----------



## iona (Sep 2, 2017)

imposs1904 said:


> I wish this thread would stop book shaming me. In 2017, I've read a grand total of one novella.



I read over 100 books last year. I'd only read one book all year this time yesterday and I'm only a few pages into number three now. Doesn't matter


----------



## nogojones (Sep 2, 2017)

1/35 Jim Thompson - Savage Night
2/35 Phil Edwards - More Work! Less Pay! Rebellion And Repression in Italy, 1972-77
3/35 Martin Ford - Rise of the Robots: Technology and the Threat of a Jobleess Future
4/35 Franya J. Berkman - Monument Eternal: The Music of Alice Coltrane
5/35 Anthony Burgess - The Wanting Seed
6/35 Theresa Urbainczyk - Slave Revolts in Antiquity
7/35 Iain M. Banks - Matter
8/35 Marvin E. Gettleman - Vietnam History, Documents and Opinions on a Major World Crisis
9/35 Ursula LeGuin - The Dispossessed
10/35 Studs Terkel - American Dreams Lost & Found
11/35 Mikhail Bulgakov - Heart Of A Dog
12/35 John Edwards - The Spanish Inquisition
13/35 Kevin Doogan - New Capitalism? The Transformation of Work
14/35 Bill Beverly - Dodgers 
15/35 Vilem Flusser - The History of the Devil
16/35 Daniel Woodrell - The Ones You Do
17/38 Herbert Marshall - Mayakovsky and His Poetry
18/35 Iain M. Banks - The Hydrogen Sonata
19/35 Jim Thompson - The Criminal
20/35 Charles E. Cobb - This Nonviolent Stuff'll Get You Killed
21/35 Kurt Vonnegut - Sirens of Titan
22/35 Andre Breton - What is Surrealism? : Selected Writings 
23/35 Bret Easton Ellis - Imperial Bedrooms
24/35 Noam Chomsky - Profit Over People
25/35 Martin Luther King - The Words Of...
26/35 Dan Georgakas & Marvin Surkin - Detroit: I Do Mind Dying: A Study in Urban Revolution
27/35 Elizabeth David - French Country Cooking
28/35 Peter Godfrey-Smith - Other Minds 
29/35 Graham Greene - It's a Battlefield

*30/35 Iain M. Banks - Surface Detail
31/35 Marina Lewycka - A Short History of Tractors in Ukrainian*


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Sep 2, 2017)

1/50 Vladimir Nabokov - Speak, Memory
2/50 Larry McMurtry - Lonesome Dove
3/50 Steve Reicher - Mad Mobs and Englishmen?: Myths and realities of the 2011 riots
4/50 Stuart Jeffries - Grand Hotel Abyss
5/50 Sean Birchall - Beating the Fascists: The Untold Story of Anti-fascist Action
6/50 Alasdair Gray - Lanark
7/50 Shirley Jackson - The Haunting of Hill House
8/50 Jon Ronson - So You've Been Publicly Shamed
9/50 Justin McGruick - Radical Cities
10/50 Mark Fisher - Capitalist Realism
11/50 Hannah Arendt - Eichmann in Jerusalem
12/50 Martin Ford - Rise of the Robots
13/50 John Steinbeck - Cannery Row
14/50 Franz Kafka - The Trial (re-read)
15/50 Robert Baxell - Unlikely Warriors: The British in the Spanish Civil War and the Struggle Against Fascism
16/50 John Berger - Ways of Seeing
17/50 Bill Beverly - Dodgers
18/50 Susan Sontag - On Photography
19/50 James Baldwin - Another Country
20/50 Raymond Chandler - The Long Goodbye
21/50 Raymond Carver - What We Talk About When We Talk About Love
22/50 Gunter Grass- The Tin Drum
23/50 Cormac McCarthy - Child of God
24/50 Nathan Hill - The Nix
25/50 Jeffrey Eugenides - Middlesex
26/50 Ursula K. Le Guin - The Dispossessed
27/50 Elena Ferrante - Those Who Leave and Those Who Stay
28/50 John Dinges - The Condor Years
29/50 Albert Camus - The Fall
30/50 Elena Ferrante - The Story of the Lost Child
31/50 Roberto Bolaño - By Night In Chile
32/50 Junot Diaz- The Brief Wondrous Life of Oscar Wao
33/50 Angela Davis - An Autobiography
34/50 Donna Tartt - The Secret History
35/50 Ali Smith - How to Be Both 
36/50 Wallace Stegner - The Spectator Bird
37/50 Paul Lewis and Rob Evans - Undercover - The True Story of Britain's Secret Police 
38/50 Jakob Wassermann - My First Wife
*39/50 E.P Thompson - The Making of the English Working Class*


----------



## PursuedByBears (Sep 2, 2017)

1/25 Ken Follett - World Without End
2/25 Frances Hardinge - Fly By Night
3/25 Larry McMurtry - Lonesome Dove
4/25 Roald Dahl - Madness (short stories)
5/25 Raymond Chandler - The Big Sleep
6/25 David Rodigan - My Life in Reggae
7/25 Alan Garner - The Owl Service
8/25 William Goldman - The Princess Bride
9/25 George Orwell - Burmese Days
10/25 John Steinbeck - Cannery Row
11/25 Bill Beverly - Dodgers
12/25 Brian Jacques - Redwall
13/25 Philip Pullman - Northern Lights (reread)
14/25 Stephen P Kershaw - A Brief History of the Roman Empire: Rise and Fall
15/25 China Miéville - Perdido Street Station
16/25 Neil Gaiman - Norse Mythology
17/26 Philip Pullman - The Subtle Knife (reread)
18/26 Philip Pullman - The Amber Spyglass (reread)
19/26 James S A Corey - Leviathan Wakes
20/26 Felicia Day - You're Never Weird On The Internet (almost)


----------



## mod (Sep 3, 2017)

Not really counting how many I've read this year but the last two have been absolute corkers and without doubt two of the best books I've read. I thought The Grapes of Wrath was stunning but Truman Capote's In Cold Blood was captivating, disturbing and brilliant. As good as writing / investigative journalism gets. The film 'Capote' is excellent too.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 3, 2017)

1/75 Sanctuary : After it Happened Book 5 -  Devon C Ford
2/75 1916 : The Morning After - Tim Pat Coogan
3/75 Last Stand at Saber River - Elmore Leonard
4/75 After : The Shock - Scott Nicholson
5/75 After : The Echo - Scott Nicholson
6/75 After : Milepost 291 - Scott Nicholson
7/75 After : Whiteout - Scott Nicholson
8/75 After : Red Scare - Scott Nicholson
9/75 Surviving The Evacuation : Ireland - Book 9 -Frank Tayell
10/75 Crisis - Frank Gardner
11/75 Outcast London : A Study in the Relationship Between Classes in Victorian Society - Gareth Stedman Jones
12/75 After : Dying Light - Scott Nicholson
13/75 The Ruins - T W Piperbrook
14/75 Confederates - Thomas Keneally
15/75 Black Water Lilies - Michel Bussi
16/75 The Revenge of History - Seumas Milne
17/75 The Great War : The American Front - Harry Turtledove.
18/75 The Wrong Side of Goodbye - Michael Connelly
19/75 Surviving The Evacuation : The Last Candidate - Book 10 . Frank Tayell
20/75 The Gunslinger : The Dark Tower - Stephen King.
21/75 Out of Bounds - Val McDermid
22/75 Hurst - Robin Crumby
23/75 The Great War : Walk In Hell - Harry Turtledove
24/75 Cold Earth - Ann Cleeves
25/75 Critical Dawn - Darren Wearmouth & Colin Barnes
26/75 Critical Path - Wearmouth & Barnes
27/75 Critical Strike - Wearmouth & Barnes
28/75 The Birdwatcher - William Shaw
29/75 Dodgers - Bill Beverly
30/75 Dark Town - Thomas Mullen
31/75 A Hero In France - Alan Furst
32/75 Reelin' in The Years : The Soundtrack of a Northern Life. - Mark Radcliffe
33/75 The Scarecrow - Michael Connelly
34/75 Roads :A Millennial Journey Along America''s Great Interstate Highways - Larry McMurtry
35/75 Rebellion: After It Happened Book 6 - Devon C Ford
36/75 Sentinel - Robin Crumby
37/75 The Fire Sermon - Raphael Dogg
38/75 Earth Alone - Daniel Arenson
39/75 Earth Lost - Daniel Arenson
40/75 Earth Rising - Daniel Arenson
41/75 I am Pilgrim - Terry Hayes
42/75 To Kill The President - Sam Bourne
43/75 The Contours of American History - William Appleman Williams
44/75 The Killing of Osama Bin Laden - Seymour Hersh.
45/75 Nomad - James Swallow
46/75 Surviving The Evacuation: Search and Rescue . Book 11 - Frank Tayell
47/75 The Strength of the Wolf : The Secret History of America's War on Drugs - Douglas Valentine.

*******
48/75 I Am Missing - Tim Weaver.


----------



## D'wards (Sep 3, 2017)

1/26 - Blood Meridian - Cormac McCarthy (reread)
2/26 - Dead Funny: Horror Stories by Comedians - Edited by Robin Ince and Johnny Mains
3/26 - Frank Skinner on the Road by Frank Skinner
4/26 - Karlology by Karl Pilkington
5/26 - Wolf Hall by Hilary Mantel
6/26 - Pennine Walkies by Mark Wallington
7/26 - The Secret Diary of Adrian Mole age 13 3/4 by Sue Townsend (reread)
8/26 - All the Pretty Horses by Cormac McCarthy
9/26 - 2001 A Space Odyssey by Arthur C. Clarke (reread)
10/26 - Born to Run by Bruce Springsteen
11/26 - The Girl on the Train by Paula Hawkins
12/26 - Dead Funny Encore: More Horror Stories by Comedians - Edited by Robin Ince and Johnny Mains
13/26 - The Growing Pains of Adrian Mole by Sue Townsend (reread)
14/26 - IT by Stephen King
15/26 - What Planet Am I On? by Shaun Ryder
16/26 - I Am Pilgrim by Terry Hayes
17/26 - The Crossing by Cormac McCarthy
18/26 - Clothes Clothes Clothes Music Music Music Boys Boys Boys by Viv Albertine
19/26 - Watership Down by Richard Adams
20/26 - The True Confessions of Adrian Albert Mole by Sue Townsend (reread)
21/26 - The Martian by Andy Weir
22/40 - Don't You Leave Me Here by Wilko Johnson
23/40 - Adrian Mole: The Wilderness Years by Sue Townsend (reread)
24/40 - The Darling Buds of May by H.E. Bates
25/40 - The Son by Philipp Meyer
26/40 - Adrian Mole the Cappuccino Years by Sue Townsend (reread)
27/40 - Altered Carbon by Richard Morgan
28/40 - The Men Who Stare at Goats by Jon Ronson
29/40 - Frankenstein by Mary Shelley
30/40 - Adrian Mole and the Small Amphibians by Sue Townsend
31/40 - Undisclosed by Steve Alten


----------



## 8115 (Sep 3, 2017)

1/20 My Cousin Rachel, Daphne du Maurier
2/20 Why I'm No Longer Talking To White People About Race, Reni Eddo-Lodge
3/20 Miss Peregrine's Home for Perculiar Children, Ransom Riggs 
4/20 Capitalism: A Ghost Story, Arundhati Roy
5/20 The Private Patient, PD James


----------



## 8115 (Sep 4, 2017)

1/20 My Cousin Rachel, Daphne du Maurier
2/20 Why I'm No Longer Talking To White People About Race, Reni Eddo-Lodge
3/20 Miss Peregrine's Home for Perculiar Children, Ransom Riggs
4/20 Capitalism: A Ghost Story, Arundhati Roy
5/20 The Private Patient, PD James
*6/20 The Outrun, Amy Liptrot *


----------



## Voley (Sep 5, 2017)

marshall said:


> 47/109 – Creole Belle – James Lee Burke – top of his game, Cormac good
> 
> 48/109 – The Devil All the Time – Donald Ray Pollock – really dark southern noir/gothic, several story lines, all sick, a serial killer couple on the road, another who thinks pouring human blood on his ‘sacrificial log’ will save his cancer-stricken wife. And so on. Very good.
> 
> 49/109 – Music from the Big Pink – John Niven, excellent novella ‘featuring’ The Band seen through the eyes of small town drug dealer Greg. Debut novel from Kill Your Friends author, moving, tales of excess, pretty excellent.


Like the sound of all of those, marshall, thanks, will see if the library has them.


----------



## Voley (Sep 5, 2017)

1/30 Substance: Inside New Order - Peter Hook
2/30 The Illustrated A Brief History Of Time - Stephen Hawking
3/30 A Clash Of Kings - George R.R. Martin
4/30 Reelin' In The Years: The Soundtrack Of A Northern Life - Mark Radcliffe
5/30 Look Back In Hunger: The Autobiography - Jo Brand
6/30 Dodgers - Bill Beverly
7/30 Altamont: The Rolling Stones, The Hells Angels And The Inside Story of Rock's Darkest Day - Joel Selvin
8/30 Live At The Brixton Academy: A Riotous Life In The Music Business - Simon Parkes
9/30 Travels With Charley: In Search Of America - John Steinbeck
10/30 A Storm Of Swords Book 1: Steel And Snow - George R.R. Martin
11/30 Girl In A Band - Kim Gordon
12/30 The Goldfinch - Donna Tartt
13/30 Hound Dog - Richard Blandford
14/30 American Gods - Neil Gaiman
15/30 Daft Wee Stories - Limmy
16/30 Don't You Leave Me Here - Wilko Johnson 
17/30 What Planet Am I On? -Shaun Ryder 

In which our intrepid hero explores the phenomenon of UFO's and aliens while repeatedly reminding us that he's not on drugs any more. No great revelations, no conclusions other than those he already believed before he started - no one cares. It's just Shaun talking and that's good enough for me. He should do conspiracy theories next.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 6, 2017)

1/75 Sanctuary : After it Happened Book 5 -  Devon C Ford
2/75 1916 : The Morning After - Tim Pat Coogan
3/75 Last Stand at Saber River - Elmore Leonard
4/75 After : The Shock - Scott Nicholson
5/75 After : The Echo - Scott Nicholson
6/75 After : Milepost 291 - Scott Nicholson
7/75 After : Whiteout - Scott Nicholson
8/75 After : Red Scare - Scott Nicholson
9/75 Surviving The Evacuation : Ireland - Book 9 -Frank Tayell
10/75 Crisis - Frank Gardner
11/75 Outcast London : A Study in the Relationship Between Classes in Victorian Society - Gareth Stedman Jones
12/75 After : Dying Light - Scott Nicholson
13/75 The Ruins - T W Piperbrook
14/75 Confederates - Thomas Keneally
15/75 Black Water Lilies - Michel Bussi
16/75 The Revenge of History - Seumas Milne
17/75 The Great War : The American Front - Harry Turtledove.
18/75 The Wrong Side of Goodbye - Michael Connelly
19/75 Surviving The Evacuation : The Last Candidate - Book 10 . Frank Tayell
20/75 The Gunslinger : The Dark Tower - Stephen King.
21/75 Out of Bounds - Val McDermid
22/75 Hurst - Robin Crumby
23/75 The Great War : Walk In Hell - Harry Turtledove
24/75 Cold Earth - Ann Cleeves
25/75 Critical Dawn - Darren Wearmouth & Colin Barnes
26/75 Critical Path - Wearmouth & Barnes
27/75 Critical Strike - Wearmouth & Barnes
28/75 The Birdwatcher - William Shaw
29/75 Dodgers - Bill Beverly
30/75 Dark Town - Thomas Mullen
31/75 A Hero In France - Alan Furst
32/75 Reelin' in The Years : The Soundtrack of a Northern Life. - Mark Radcliffe
33/75 The Scarecrow - Michael Connelly
34/75 Roads :A Millennial Journey Along America''s Great Interstate Highways - Larry McMurtry
35/75 Rebellion: After It Happened Book 6 - Devon C Ford
36/75 Sentinel - Robin Crumby
37/75 The Fire Sermon - Raphael Dogg
38/75 Earth Alone - Daniel Arenson
39/75 Earth Lost - Daniel Arenson
40/75 Earth Rising - Daniel Arenson
41/75 I am Pilgrim - Terry Hayes
42/75 To Kill The President - Sam Bourne
43/75 The Contours of American History - William Appleman Williams
44/75 The Killing of Osama Bin Laden - Seymour Hersh.
45/75 Nomad - James Swallow
46/75 Surviving The Evacuation: Search and Rescue . Book 11 - Frank Tayell
47/75 The Strength of the Wolf : The Secret History of America's War on Drugs - Douglas Valentine.
48/75 I Am Missing - Tim Weaver.

*******
49/75 Exile - James Swallow


----------



## marshall (Sep 7, 2017)

Voley said:


> Like the sound of all of those, marshall, thanks, will see if the library has them.



Library should have the first two, but you may have to order John Niven's 'Music From Big Pink'; definitely worth searching out though, paints a lovely/nostalgic picture of Woodstock (the town, not the festival) around 1967/8, before the hippies descended en masse and it was just Dylan/The Band/drug dealer/various 'chicks'/mountains/streams/small town America working on John Wesley Harding and MFBP. S'good.


----------



## ringo (Sep 7, 2017)

1/45 And The Ass Saw The Angel - Nick Cave
2/45 Rant - Chuck Palahniuk
3/45 Thank You, Jeeves - PG Wodehouse
4/45 Disgrace - J.M. Coetzee
5/45 Dodgers - Bill Beverly
6/45 Fup - Jim Dodge
7/45 Dirty Havana Trilogy - Pedro Juan Gutierrez
8/45 Silk - Alessandro Baricco
9/45 Breakfast Of Champions - Kurt Vonnegut
10/45 The Sun Also Rises - Ernest Hemingway
11/45 Rodigan: My Life In Reggae - David Rodigan
12/45 Empire Of The Sun - JG Ballard
13/45 Post Office - Charles Bukowski
14/45 Chronicle Of A Death Foretold - Gabriel Garcia Marquez
15/45 The Saga Of Erik The Viking - Terry Jones
16/45 The End Of The Affair - Graham Greene
17/45 The Little Friend - Donna Tartt
18/45 Demon Dentist - David Walliams
19/45 Koko Takes A Holiday - Kieran Shea
20/45 The Son - Phillip Meyer
21/45 Futuristic Violence And Fancy Suits - David Wong
22/45 Cold Comfort Farm - Stella Gibbons
23/45 The Power Of The Dog - Thomas Savage
24/45 Friction - Joe Stretch
25/45 By Grand Central Station I Sat Down And Wept - Elizabeth Smart
26/45 Human Croquet - Kate Atkinson


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 8, 2017)

1/65 - Laurie Lee - Village Christmas and Other Notes on the English Year
2/65 - John Irving - A Prayer for Owen Meany (1/10*)
3/65 - Ben Aaronovitch - Moon Over Soho
4/65 - William Boyd - Any Human Heart (2/10)
5/65 - Douglas Adams - Dirk Gently's Holistic Detective Agency
6/65 - John Steinbeck - Tortilla Flat
7/65 - Andrew Michael Hurley - The Loney
8/65 - Tana French - Into The Woods (Dublin Murder Squad 1) (3/10)
9/65 - Larry McMurty - Lonesome Dove (4/10)
10/65 - Denise Mina - The Dead Hour (Paddy Meehan 2)
11/65 - Ian Rankin - The Flood
12/65 - Denise Mina - Slip of the Knife (Paddy Meehan 3)
13/65 - Neil Gaiman - Trigger Warning: Short Fictions and Disturbances
14/65 - Bill Beverly - Dodgers
15/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Face of Trespass
16/65 - John Irving - The World According to Garp (5/10)
17/65 - Val McDermid - Out of Bounds
18/65 - Stuart Maconie - Hope and Glory: A People's History of Modern Britain
19/65 - Margaret Atwood - Oryx and Crake
20/65 - Kate Atkinson - Emotionally Weird
21/65 - Roald Dahl - Madness
22/65 - Tana French - The Likeness (Dublin Murder Squad 2) (6/10)
23/65 - Daniel Woodrell - The Maid's Version
24/65 - Laline Paull - The Bees
25/65 - Jonathan Franzen - Freedom (7/10)
26/65 - Nicola Morgan - Blame My Brain: The Amazing Teenage Brain Revealed
27/65 - Arundhati Roy - The God of Small Things
28/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Killing Doll
29/65 - Denise Mina - Sanctum
30/65 - John Williams - Butcher's Crossing
31/65 - Anita Brookner - Hotel Du Lac
32/65 - Peter James - Need You Dead
33/65 - Stephen King - Carrie
34/65 - Andy Hamilton - The Star Witness
35/65 - Jessie Burton - The Muse
36/65 - Stephen King - Christine (8/10)
37/65 - Belinda Bauer - The Beautiful Dead
38/65 - John Irving - The Cider House Rules (9/10)
39/65 - Ruth Rendell - A New Lease of Death
40/65 - Stephen King - It (10/10)
41/65 - Annie Proulx - Heart Songs
42/65 - Ruth Rendell - Wolf to The Slaughter
43/65 - Bret Easton Ellis - American Psycho
44/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Best Man To Die
*
45/65 - Sarah Perry - The Essex Serpent*


----------



## 8115 (Sep 8, 2017)

1/20 My Cousin Rachel, Daphne du Maurier
2/20 Why I'm No Longer Talking To White People About Race, Reni Eddo-Lodge
3/20 Miss Peregrine's Home for Perculiar Children, Ransom Riggs
4/20 Capitalism: A Ghost Story, Arundhati Roy
5/20 The Private Patient, PD James
6/20 The Outrun, Amy Liptrot
*7/20 The Ministry of Utmost Happiness, Arundhati Roy*


----------



## Voley (Sep 8, 2017)

1/30 Substance: Inside New Order - Peter Hook
2/30 The Illustrated A Brief History Of Time - Stephen Hawking
3/30 A Clash Of Kings - George R.R. Martin
4/30 Reelin' In The Years: The Soundtrack Of A Northern Life - Mark Radcliffe
5/30 Look Back In Hunger: The Autobiography - Jo Brand
6/30 Dodgers - Bill Beverly
7/30 Altamont: The Rolling Stones, The Hells Angels And The Inside Story of Rock's Darkest Day - Joel Selvin
8/30 Live At The Brixton Academy: A Riotous Life In The Music Business - Simon Parkes
9/30 Travels With Charley: In Search Of America - John Steinbeck
10/30 A Storm Of Swords Book 1: Steel And Snow - George R.R. Martin
11/30 Girl In A Band - Kim Gordon
12/30 The Goldfinch - Donna Tartt
13/30 Hound Dog - Richard Blandford
14/30 American Gods - Neil Gaiman
15/30 Daft Wee Stories - Limmy
16/30 Don't You Leave Me Here - Wilko Johnson
17/30 What Planet Am I On? -Shaun Ryder
18/30 My Old Man: Tales Of Our Fathers - ed. Ted Kessler

Enjoyed this. A variety of folk (Tilda Swinton, Paul Weller, Shami Chakrabati) write a bit about their old fella. Sometimes it's the famous person writing, sometimes it's their kid. I thought it might be a bit mawkish but, while melancholic at times, it's also pretty funny. Shaun Ryder's is titled 'He bust my nose on stage at Wembley.' Rod Stewart's is 'Football has caused more arguments in our household than Hitler ever could.' Stuff like that. Ian Dury's daughter writes well, as does Leonard Cohen's son. Billy Childish has a painful but well-written piece about his violent alcoholic Dad. A few more people outside of the music/media world might have improved it, but it's worth reading. Pleasantly surprised by this.


----------



## 8115 (Sep 8, 2017)

1/20 My Cousin Rachel, Daphne du Maurier
2/20 Why I'm No Longer Talking To White People About Race, Reni Eddo-Lodge
3/20 Miss Peregrine's Home for Perculiar Children, Ransom Riggs
4/20 Capitalism: A Ghost Story, Arundhati Roy
5/20 The Private Patient, PD James
6/20 The Outrun, Amy Liptrot
7/20 The Ministry of Utmost Happiness, Arundhati Roy
*8/20 Stardust, Neil Gaiman*


----------



## D'wards (Sep 8, 2017)

1/26 - Blood Meridian - Cormac McCarthy (reread)
2/26 - Dead Funny: Horror Stories by Comedians - Edited by Robin Ince and Johnny Mains
3/26 - Frank Skinner on the Road by Frank Skinner
4/26 - Karlology by Karl Pilkington
5/26 - Wolf Hall by Hilary Mantel
6/26 - Pennine Walkies by Mark Wallington
7/26 - The Secret Diary of Adrian Mole age 13 3/4 by Sue Townsend (reread)
8/26 - All the Pretty Horses by Cormac McCarthy
9/26 - 2001 A Space Odyssey by Arthur C. Clarke (reread)
10/26 - Born to Run by Bruce Springsteen
11/26 - The Girl on the Train by Paula Hawkins
12/26 - Dead Funny Encore: More Horror Stories by Comedians - Edited by Robin Ince and Johnny Mains
13/26 - The Growing Pains of Adrian Mole by Sue Townsend (reread)
14/26 - IT by Stephen King
15/26 - What Planet Am I On? by Shaun Ryder
16/26 - I Am Pilgrim by Terry Hayes
17/26 - The Crossing by Cormac McCarthy
18/26 - Clothes Clothes Clothes Music Music Music Boys Boys Boys by Viv Albertine
19/26 - Watership Down by Richard Adams
20/26 - The True Confessions of Adrian Albert Mole by Sue Townsend (reread)
21/26 - The Martian by Andy Weir
22/40 - Don't You Leave Me Here by Wilko Johnson
23/40 - Adrian Mole: The Wilderness Years by Sue Townsend (reread)
24/40 - The Darling Buds of May by H.E. Bates
25/40 - The Son by Philipp Meyer
26/40 - Adrian Mole the Cappuccino Years by Sue Townsend (reread)
27/40 - Altered Carbon by Richard Morgan
28/40 - The Men Who Stare at Goats by Jon Ronson
29/40 - Frankenstein by Mary Shelley
30/40 - Adrian Mole and the Small Amphibians by Sue Townsend
31/40 - Undisclosed by Steve Alten
32/40 - Head On by Julian Cope


----------



## Voley (Sep 9, 2017)

1/30 Substance: Inside New Order - Peter Hook
2/30 The Illustrated A Brief History Of Time - Stephen Hawking
3/30 A Clash Of Kings - George R.R. Martin
4/30 Reelin' In The Years: The Soundtrack Of A Northern Life - Mark Radcliffe
5/30 Look Back In Hunger: The Autobiography - Jo Brand
6/30 Dodgers - Bill Beverly
7/30 Altamont: The Rolling Stones, The Hells Angels And The Inside Story of Rock's Darkest Day - Joel Selvin
8/30 Live At The Brixton Academy: A Riotous Life In The Music Business - Simon Parkes
9/30 Travels With Charley: In Search Of America - John Steinbeck
10/30 A Storm Of Swords Book 1: Steel And Snow - George R.R. Martin
11/30 Girl In A Band - Kim Gordon
12/30 The Goldfinch - Donna Tartt
13/30 Hound Dog - Richard Blandford
14/30 American Gods - Neil Gaiman
15/30 Daft Wee Stories - Limmy
16/30 Don't You Leave Me Here - Wilko Johnson
17/30 What Planet Am I On? - Shaun Ryder
18/30 My Old Man: Tales Of Our Fathers - ed. Ted Kessler
19/30 The Outsider - Albert Camus

Alienation, the essential meaningless of existence, 'the benign indifference of the universe.' No wonder The Cure wrote a song about it. Totally ace, of course, and I got a lot more from it than when I first read it about 20 years ago. I'm going to have another crack at The Plague as well - I expect some of its subtleties were lost on me when I was 18 or so.


----------



## iona (Sep 10, 2017)

1) Insurgent - Veronica Roth
2) 1Q84, Book One - Haruki Murakami
3) 1Q84, Book Two - Haruki Murakami


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 10, 2017)

1/65 - Laurie Lee - Village Christmas and Other Notes on the English Year
2/65 - John Irving - A Prayer for Owen Meany (1/10*)
3/65 - Ben Aaronovitch - Moon Over Soho
4/65 - William Boyd - Any Human Heart (2/10)
5/65 - Douglas Adams - Dirk Gently's Holistic Detective Agency
6/65 - John Steinbeck - Tortilla Flat
7/65 - Andrew Michael Hurley - The Loney
8/65 - Tana French - Into The Woods (Dublin Murder Squad 1) (3/10)
9/65 - Larry McMurty - Lonesome Dove (4/10)
10/65 - Denise Mina - The Dead Hour (Paddy Meehan 2)
11/65 - Ian Rankin - The Flood
12/65 - Denise Mina - Slip of the Knife (Paddy Meehan 3)
13/65 - Neil Gaiman - Trigger Warning: Short Fictions and Disturbances
14/65 - Bill Beverly - Dodgers
15/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Face of Trespass
16/65 - John Irving - The World According to Garp (5/10)
17/65 - Val McDermid - Out of Bounds
18/65 - Stuart Maconie - Hope and Glory: A People's History of Modern Britain
19/65 - Margaret Atwood - Oryx and Crake
20/65 - Kate Atkinson - Emotionally Weird
21/65 - Roald Dahl - Madness
22/65 - Tana French - The Likeness (Dublin Murder Squad 2) (6/10)
23/65 - Daniel Woodrell - The Maid's Version
24/65 - Laline Paull - The Bees
25/65 - Jonathan Franzen - Freedom (7/10)
26/65 - Nicola Morgan - Blame My Brain: The Amazing Teenage Brain Revealed
27/65 - Arundhati Roy - The God of Small Things
28/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Killing Doll
29/65 - Denise Mina - Sanctum
30/65 - John Williams - Butcher's Crossing
31/65 - Anita Brookner - Hotel Du Lac
32/65 - Peter James - Need You Dead
33/65 - Stephen King - Carrie
34/65 - Andy Hamilton - The Star Witness
35/65 - Jessie Burton - The Muse
36/65 - Stephen King - Christine (8/10)
37/65 - Belinda Bauer - The Beautiful Dead
38/65 - John Irving - The Cider House Rules (9/10)
39/65 - Ruth Rendell - A New Lease of Death
40/65 - Stephen King - It (10/10)
41/65 - Annie Proulx - Heart Songs
42/65 - Ruth Rendell - Wolf to The Slaughter
43/65 - Bret Easton Ellis - American Psycho
44/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Best Man To Die
45/65 - Sarah Perry - The Essex Serpent
*
46/65 - Ruth Rendell - A Guilty Thing Surprised*


----------



## gawkrodger (Sep 10, 2017)

1 - Kilcullen - Out of the Mountains
2 - McAlevey - Raising Expectations (and Raising Hell) - re-read
3 - Srnicek - Platform Capitalism
4 - Frase - Four Futures
5 - Dickens - Night Walks
6 - Ellis & Henderson - English Planning in Crisis
7- Beaumont - Night Walking: A Nocturnal History of London
8 - Dunn - Dark Matters: A Manifesto for the Nocturnal City
9 - Mieville - The City & The City
10 - Benjamin - One-way Street and other writings
11- Schlosser - Gods of Metal
12 - Machiavelli - The Prince
13 - Mieville - Perdido Street Station
14 - Shaw + Graham (eds.) - Our Digital Rights to the City
15 - William Morris - The Pilgrims of Hope
16 - Mieville - The Scar
17 - Mieville - Iron Council
18 - Steinbeck - The Pearl
19 - Mieville - Kraken
20 - Graham - Cities under siege: The new military urbanism
21 - Fisher - Capitalist Realism (re-read for a reading group)
22 - Nagle - Kill All Normies
23 - Pettifor - The Production of Money
24 - McKinstry - Spitfire
25 - Liz Berry - Black Country 
26 - McKinstry - Lancaster
27 - Adamczak - Communism for Kids
28 - Southwood - Non-Stop Inertia (re-read for this reading group)
*29 - Gabriel Garcia Marquez - Clandestine in Chile*


----------



## 8115 (Sep 10, 2017)

1/20 My Cousin Rachel, Daphne du Maurier
2/20 Why I'm No Longer Talking To White People About Race, Reni Eddo-Lodge
3/20 Miss Peregrine's Home for Perculiar Children, Ransom Riggs
4/20 Capitalism: A Ghost Story, Arundhati Roy
5/20 The Private Patient, PD James
6/20 The Outrun, Amy Liptrot
7/20 The Ministry of Utmost Happiness, Arundhati Roy
*8/20 The Underground Railway, Colson Whitehead
9/20 The Sense of an Ending, Julian Barnes*


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Sep 10, 2017)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 1/25 Malcolm X and Alex Haley - The Autobiography of Malcolm X
> 2/25 Alex de Jonge - Nightmare Culture: Lautremont & "Les Chants de Maldoror"
> 3/25 Viv Albertine - Clothes Clothes Clothes Music Music Music Boys Boys Boys
> 4/25 Endnotes 1: Preliminary Materials For A Balance Sheet Of The Twentieth Century
> ...



*22/25 Dave Tomlin - Tales from the Embassy: Communiques from the Guild of Transcultural Studies 1976-1991*

Slightly whimsical autobiographical account of squatting the Cambodian Embassy in London. Also bits on the Free School in Notting Hill. Plus general hippie nonsense. Quite good though.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 10, 2017)

52. The Satyricon - Patronius

Nothing changes much.


----------



## Me76 (Sep 11, 2017)

1/50 Teenage Revolution, Alan Davies
2/50 The Third Woman, Jonathan Freedland
3/50 The Art of Peeling an Orange, Victoria Avilan
4/50 Courting Trouble, Lisa M Hawkins
5/50 Dr Vigilante, Alberto Hazan
6/50 the Husband's Secret, Liane Moriarty
7/50 Sleep Tight, Rachel Abbot
8/50 A Dark Adapted Eye, Barbara Vine 
9/50 Patchwork Man, DB Martin
10/50 Gone Bad, JB Turner
11/50 The Devil Wears Prada, Lauren Weisberger
12/50 The Cry, Helen Fitzgerald
13/50 While My Eyes Were Closed, Linda Green
14/50 Total Victim Theory, Ian Ballard
15/50 Alternate Lifestyles, Lisa M Hawkins
16/50 Dodgers, Bill Beverly
17/50 Tess of the D'urbervilles, Thomas Hardy
18/50 Secrets of Happiness, Lucy Diamond
19/50 St Lucy's home for girls raised by wolves, Karen Russell
20/50 Love Nina, Nina Stubbs
21/50 Innocence, Dean Koontz
22/50 Diamonds in the Sky, MA Harper
23/50 Son of a Serial Killer, Jams N Roses
24/50 Blood of a Serial Killer, Jams N Roses. 
25/50 When my Ship Comes In, Sue Wilsher
26/50 Fanatic, Jams N Roses
27/50 Brilliant & Forever, Kevin McNeil
28/50 The Girl in the Maze, RK Jackson
29/50 The Martian, Andy Weir
30/50 High Rise, JG Ballard
31/50 Affliction, Laurell K Hamilton
32/50 Slip, David Estes
33/50 Synchronised Breathing, Tara Ellison
34/50 Savage Lane, Jason Starr
35/50 A Smudge of Gray, Jonathan Sturak
36/50 A Family Saga, Patricia Jetson
37/50 High Society, Ben Elton


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Sep 11, 2017)

1/50 Vladimir Nabokov - Speak, Memory
2/50 Larry McMurtry - Lonesome Dove
3/50 Steve Reicher - Mad Mobs and Englishmen?: Myths and realities of the 2011 riots
4/50 Stuart Jeffries - Grand Hotel Abyss
5/50 Sean Birchall - Beating the Fascists: The Untold Story of Anti-fascist Action
6/50 Alasdair Gray - Lanark
7/50 Shirley Jackson - The Haunting of Hill House
8/50 Jon Ronson - So You've Been Publicly Shamed
9/50 Justin McGruick - Radical Cities
10/50 Mark Fisher - Capitalist Realism
11/50 Hannah Arendt - Eichmann in Jerusalem
12/50 Martin Ford - Rise of the Robots
13/50 John Steinbeck - Cannery Row
14/50 Franz Kafka - The Trial (re-read)
15/50 Robert Baxell - Unlikely Warriors: The British in the Spanish Civil War and the Struggle Against Fascism
16/50 John Berger - Ways of Seeing
17/50 Bill Beverly - Dodgers
18/50 Susan Sontag - On Photography
19/50 James Baldwin - Another Country
20/50 Raymond Chandler - The Long Goodbye
21/50 Raymond Carver - What We Talk About When We Talk About Love
22/50 Gunter Grass- The Tin Drum
23/50 Cormac McCarthy - Child of God
24/50 Nathan Hill - The Nix
25/50 Jeffrey Eugenides - Middlesex
26/50 Ursula K. Le Guin - The Dispossessed
27/50 Elena Ferrante - Those Who Leave and Those Who Stay
28/50 John Dinges - The Condor Years
29/50 Albert Camus - The Fall
30/50 Elena Ferrante - The Story of the Lost Child
31/50 Roberto Bolaño - By Night In Chile
32/50 Junot Diaz- The Brief Wondrous Life of Oscar Wao
33/50 Angela Davis - An Autobiography
34/50 Donna Tartt - The Secret History
35/50 Ali Smith - How to Be Both
36/50 Wallace Stegner - The Spectator Bird
37/50 Paul Lewis and Rob Evans - Undercover - The True Story of Britain's Secret Police
38/50 Jakob Wassermann - My First Wife
39/50 E.P Thompson - The Making of the English Working Class
*40/50 Larry McMurtry - The Last Picture Show 
41/50 James Baldwin - The Fire Next Time *


----------



## kropotkin (Sep 11, 2017)

Threshers_Flail said:


> *
> 41/50 James Baldwin - The Fire Next Time *


Is that good? I've come across it mentioned  a few times...


----------



## kropotkin (Sep 11, 2017)

1. Tom Rob Smith - child 44
2. Louisa Lim - People's Republic of Amnesia: Tiananmen Revisited
3. Robin Yassin-Kassab, Leila Al-Shami - Burning Country: Syrians in revolution and war
4. Daniel Kahneman - Thinking, Fast and Slow
5. John Courtenay Grinwood - Arabesk 
6. Harsha walia - undoing border imperialism 
7. Howard zinn - a people's history of the united states 
8. Simon Mawer - the glass room
9. Taking Sides: Revolutionary Solidarity and the Poverty of Liberalism - Cindy Milstein (Editor)
10. Platform Capitalism - Nick Srnicek 
11. The Meaning of Race - kenan malik 
12. The name of the wind- Patrick Rothfuss 
13. Folding Beijing - Hao Jingfang
14. Stories of your life and others- Ted Chiang 
15. House of God - Samuel Shem
16. The Sellout - Paul Beatty 
17. Capitalist Realism - Mark Fisher 
18. The Clockwork rocket- greg egan
19. Southern Insurgency: The Coming of the Global Working Class - Immanuel Ness
20. The power- naomi alderman 
21. Stalin: court of the red tsar - Simon sebag-montefiori 
22. The Wise Man's Fear - Patrick Rothfuss
23. Violent Borders - refugees and the right to move - Reece Jones
24. Cultural Studies: A Theoretical History - Stuart Hall
25. Dodgers by Bill Beverly
26. A gentleman in Moscow - Amor Towles
27. The stranger - Albert Camus
28. Lustrum - Robert Harris
29. Sapiens: A Brief History of Humankind- Yuval Noah Harari 
30. All the Birds in the Sky- Charlie Jane Anders
31. Our kind of traitor - John le carre 
32. Cyber-marx: cycles and circuits of struggle in high-technology capitalism - Nick dyer-witherford
33. I contain multitudes- Ed Yong 
34. The Plot Against America- Phillip Roth
35. We Want Everything - Nanni Balestrini
36. October- China Mieville 
37. A tale of two cities - Charles Dickens
38. The wizard of earthsea - ursula leguin 
39. White Teeth - Zadie Smith
40. Stoner- John Williams 
41. Ancillary Justice - Ann Leckie
42. Kill all normies - angela nagle
43. Shadow of the Silk Road - Colin Thurbon 
44. The Vorrh - Brian Catling
45. The left hand of darkness - Ursula LeGuin 
46. Before the Fall - Noah Hawley 
47. Tortilla Flat- John Steinbeck


----------



## marty21 (Sep 12, 2017)

1/75 Sanctuary : After it Happened Book 5 -  Devon C Ford
2/75 1916 : The Morning After - Tim Pat Coogan
3/75 Last Stand at Saber River - Elmore Leonard
4/75 After : The Shock - Scott Nicholson
5/75 After : The Echo - Scott Nicholson
6/75 After : Milepost 291 - Scott Nicholson
7/75 After : Whiteout - Scott Nicholson
8/75 After : Red Scare - Scott Nicholson
9/75 Surviving The Evacuation : Ireland - Book 9 -Frank Tayell
10/75 Crisis - Frank Gardner
11/75 Outcast London : A Study in the Relationship Between Classes in Victorian Society - Gareth Stedman Jones
12/75 After : Dying Light - Scott Nicholson
13/75 The Ruins - T W Piperbrook
14/75 Confederates - Thomas Keneally
15/75 Black Water Lilies - Michel Bussi
16/75 The Revenge of History - Seumas Milne
17/75 The Great War : The American Front - Harry Turtledove.
18/75 The Wrong Side of Goodbye - Michael Connelly
19/75 Surviving The Evacuation : The Last Candidate - Book 10 . Frank Tayell
20/75 The Gunslinger : The Dark Tower - Stephen King.
21/75 Out of Bounds - Val McDermid
22/75 Hurst - Robin Crumby
23/75 The Great War : Walk In Hell - Harry Turtledove
24/75 Cold Earth - Ann Cleeves
25/75 Critical Dawn - Darren Wearmouth & Colin Barnes
26/75 Critical Path - Wearmouth & Barnes
27/75 Critical Strike - Wearmouth & Barnes
28/75 The Birdwatcher - William Shaw
29/75 Dodgers - Bill Beverly
30/75 Dark Town - Thomas Mullen
31/75 A Hero In France - Alan Furst
32/75 Reelin' in The Years : The Soundtrack of a Northern Life. - Mark Radcliffe
33/75 The Scarecrow - Michael Connelly
34/75 Roads :A Millennial Journey Along America''s Great Interstate Highways - Larry McMurtry
35/75 Rebellion: After It Happened Book 6 - Devon C Ford
36/75 Sentinel - Robin Crumby
37/75 The Fire Sermon - Raphael Dogg
38/75 Earth Alone - Daniel Arenson
39/75 Earth Lost - Daniel Arenson
40/75 Earth Rising - Daniel Arenson
41/75 I am Pilgrim - Terry Hayes
42/75 To Kill The President - Sam Bourne
43/75 The Contours of American History - William Appleman Williams
44/75 The Killing of Osama Bin Laden - Seymour Hersh.
45/75 Nomad - James Swallow
46/75 Surviving The Evacuation: Search and Rescue . Book 11 - Frank Tayell
47/75 The Strength of the Wolf : The Secret History of America's War on Drugs - Douglas Valentine.
48/75 I Am Missing - Tim Weaver.
49/75 Exile - James Swallow
*****

50/75  The Ministry of Nostalgia - Owen Hatherley


----------



## gawkrodger (Sep 12, 2017)

kropotkin said:


> Is that good? I've come across it mentioned  a few times...



yes. It also provided the name for a hardcore punk band superstar house DJ Steve Aoki was in


----------



## kropotkin (Sep 12, 2017)

That's a difficult sentence to parse


----------



## gawkrodger (Sep 12, 2017)

ha, yes. I'll rephrase - Steve Aoki, the famous house DJ, was once in a hardcore punk band named after said book


----------



## PursuedByBears (Sep 12, 2017)

1/25 Ken Follett - World Without End
2/25 Frances Hardinge - Fly By Night
3/25 Larry McMurtry - Lonesome Dove
4/25 Roald Dahl - Madness (short stories)
5/25 Raymond Chandler - The Big Sleep
6/25 David Rodigan - My Life in Reggae
7/25 Alan Garner - The Owl Service
8/25 William Goldman - The Princess Bride
9/25 George Orwell - Burmese Days
10/25 John Steinbeck - Cannery Row
11/25 Bill Beverly - Dodgers
12/25 Brian Jacques - Redwall
13/25 Philip Pullman - Northern Lights (reread)
14/25 Stephen P Kershaw - A Brief History of the Roman Empire: Rise and Fall
15/25 China Miéville - Perdido Street Station
16/25 Neil Gaiman - Norse Mythology
17/26 Philip Pullman - The Subtle Knife (reread)
18/26 Philip Pullman - The Amber Spyglass (reread)
19/26 James S A Corey - Leviathan Wakes
20/26 Felicia Day - You're Never Weird On The Internet (almost)
21/26 James S A Corey - Caliban's War


----------



## iona (Sep 12, 2017)

1) Insurgent - Veronica Roth
2) 1Q84, Book One - Haruki Murakami
3) 1Q84, Book Two - Haruki Murakami
4) Fatal Burn - Lisa Jackson


----------



## kropotkin (Sep 13, 2017)

48. Kolyma Tales- Varlam Shalamov


----------



## ringo (Sep 13, 2017)

1/45 And The Ass Saw The Angel - Nick Cave
2/45 Rant - Chuck Palahniuk
3/45 Thank You, Jeeves - PG Wodehouse
4/45 Disgrace - J.M. Coetzee
5/45 Dodgers - Bill Beverly
6/45 Fup - Jim Dodge
7/45 Dirty Havana Trilogy - Pedro Juan Gutierrez
8/45 Silk - Alessandro Baricco
9/45 Breakfast Of Champions - Kurt Vonnegut
10/45 The Sun Also Rises - Ernest Hemingway
11/45 Rodigan: My Life In Reggae - David Rodigan
12/45 Empire Of The Sun - JG Ballard
13/45 Post Office - Charles Bukowski
14/45 Chronicle Of A Death Foretold - Gabriel Garcia Marquez
15/45 The Saga Of Erik The Viking - Terry Jones
16/45 The End Of The Affair - Graham Greene
17/45 The Little Friend - Donna Tartt
18/45 Demon Dentist - David Walliams
19/45 Koko Takes A Holiday - Kieran Shea
20/45 The Son - Phillip Meyer
21/45 Futuristic Violence And Fancy Suits - David Wong
22/45 Cold Comfort Farm - Stella Gibbons
23/45 The Power Of The Dog - Thomas Savage
24/45 Friction - Joe Stretch
25/45 By Grand Central Station I Sat Down And Wept - Elizabeth Smart
26/45 Human Croquet - Kate Atkinson
27/45 Niwaki: Pruning, shaping and training trees the Japanese way - Jake Hobson


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 13, 2017)

1/60 Richard Price - The Whites
2/60 Ali Smith - Public Library & Other Stories
3/60 Hannah Eaton - Naming Monsters
4/60 Jeff Vandermeer - Authority
5/60 Simon Garfield - To The Letter - A Celebration Of The Lost Art Of Letter Writing
6/60 Claire North - The Sudden Appearance Of Hope
7/60 Dan Lepard - Short & Sweet
8/60 Stella Gibbons - Cold Comfort Farm
9/60 George RR Martin - A Feast For Crows
10/60 Haruki Murakami - What I Talk About When I Talk About Running
11/60 Adam Roberts - The Thing Itself
12/60 Roger Crowley - Empires Of The Sea The Final Battle For The Mediterranean, 1521-1580
13/60 Philip Hoare - Leviathan, or The Whale
14/60 Johan Hari - Chasing The Scream (don't bother reading this, it's shite)
15/60 George RR Martin - A Dance With Dragons: Dreams & Dust
16/60 George RR - A Dance With Dragons: After The Feast
17/60 Gilbert Shelton - The Freak Brothers Omnibus: Every Freak Brothers Story Rolled Into One Bumper Package
18/60 Jeff Vandermeer - Acceptance
19/60 Dan Rhodes - Little Hands Clapping
20/60 Terry Pratchett & Neil Gaiman - Good Omens.
21/60 Graeme Macrae Burnet - His Bloody Project
22/60 Grace Jones - I'll Never Write My Memoirs
23/60 Andrew Michael Hurley - The Loney
24/60 Bill Beverley - Dodgers
25/60 Christos Tsiolkas - The Slap
26/60 Lynley Dodd - Hairy Maclary, Shoo
27/60 David Ellwand - Head, Shoulders, Knees & Toes
28/60 Storytime Tales - I Love You, Mummy
29/60 Victoria Tebbs - See & Say: Baby Jesus Story
30/60 Unknown - Play With Peppa: A Puppet Play Book
31/60 Valerie Thomas/Korky Paul - Winnie's Dinosaur Day
32/60 Unknown - Tell Me About The Farm
33/60 Carol Lawson - The Big Wish
34/60 Carol Benoist/Cathy Gilmore - Easter Bunny's Amazing Day
35/60 Frances Barry - Duckie's Ducklings
36/60 Unknown - Thomas & Friends: Edward and the Party
37/60 Janet & Allen Ahlberg - The Jolly Postman or Other People's Letters
38/60 Storytime Tales: Excuse Me!


----------



## Me76 (Sep 15, 2017)

1/50 Teenage Revolution, Alan Davies
2/50 The Third Woman, Jonathan Freedland
3/50 The Art of Peeling an Orange, Victoria Avilan
4/50 Courting Trouble, Lisa M Hawkins
5/50 Dr Vigilante, Alberto Hazan
6/50 the Husband's Secret, Liane Moriarty
7/50 Sleep Tight, Rachel Abbot
8/50 A Dark Adapted Eye, Barbara Vine 
9/50 Patchwork Man, DB Martin
10/50 Gone Bad, JB Turner
11/50 The Devil Wears Prada, Lauren Weisberger
12/50 The Cry, Helen Fitzgerald
13/50 While My Eyes Were Closed, Linda Green
14/50 Total Victim Theory, Ian Ballard
15/50 Alternate Lifestyles, Lisa M Hawkins
16/50 Dodgers, Bill Beverly
17/50 Tess of the D'urbervilles, Thomas Hardy
18/50 Secrets of Happiness, Lucy Diamond
19/50 St Lucy's home for girls raised by wolves, Karen Russell
20/50 Love Nina, Nina Stubbs
21/50 Innocence, Dean Koontz
22/50 Diamonds in the Sky, MA Harper
23/50 Son of a Serial Killer, Jams N Roses
24/50 Blood of a Serial Killer, Jams N Roses. 
25/50 When my Ship Comes In, Sue Wilsher
26/50 Fanatic, Jams N Roses
27/50 Brilliant & Forever, Kevin McNeil
28/50 The Girl in the Maze, RK Jackson
29/50 The Martian, Andy Weir
30/50 High Rise, JG Ballard
31/50 Affliction, Laurell K Hamilton
32/50 Slip, David Estes
33/50 Synchronised Breathing, Tara Ellison
34/50 Savage Lane, Jason Starr
35/50 A Smudge of Gray, Jonathan Sturak
36/50 A Family Saga, Patricia Jetson
37/50 High Society, Ben Elton

38/50 The Wonder, Emma Donoghue - so different from Room but amazing in its own way.  A bit of a slow start but from half way through on really gripping.  And sad.


----------



## Voley (Sep 16, 2017)

1/30 Substance: Inside New Order - Peter Hook
2/30 The Illustrated A Brief History Of Time - Stephen Hawking
3/30 A Clash Of Kings - George R.R. Martin
4/30 Reelin' In The Years: The Soundtrack Of A Northern Life - Mark Radcliffe
5/30 Look Back In Hunger: The Autobiography - Jo Brand
6/30 Dodgers - Bill Beverly
7/30 Altamont: The Rolling Stones, The Hells Angels And The Inside Story of Rock's Darkest Day - Joel Selvin
8/30 Live At The Brixton Academy: A Riotous Life In The Music Business - Simon Parkes
9/30 Travels With Charley: In Search Of America - John Steinbeck
10/30 A Storm Of Swords Book 1: Steel And Snow - George R.R. Martin
11/30 Girl In A Band - Kim Gordon
12/30 The Goldfinch - Donna Tartt
13/30 Hound Dog - Richard Blandford
14/30 American Gods - Neil Gaiman
15/30 Daft Wee Stories - Limmy
16/30 Don't You Leave Me Here - Wilko Johnson
17/30 What Planet Am I On? - Shaun Ryder
18/30 My Old Man: Tales Of Our Fathers - ed. Ted Kessler
19/30 The Outsider - Albert Camus 
20/30 Kill Your Friends - John Niven 

Satire on the 90's music industry. Mixed feelings about this. It was funny in places, the main man was truly vile, it was very well-observed but it owed a bit too much to 'Money' by Martin Amis and, even more so, 'American Psycho'. Still, the bits where obscurity-bound indie bands I'd forgotten about are hailed as saviours of rock n roll were funny.


----------



## Me76 (Sep 17, 2017)

1/50 Teenage Revolution, Alan Davies
2/50 The Third Woman, Jonathan Freedland
3/50 The Art of Peeling an Orange, Victoria Avilan
4/50 Courting Trouble, Lisa M Hawkins
5/50 Dr Vigilante, Alberto Hazan
6/50 the Husband's Secret, Liane Moriarty
7/50 Sleep Tight, Rachel Abbot
8/50 A Dark Adapted Eye, Barbara Vine 
9/50 Patchwork Man, DB Martin
10/50 Gone Bad, JB Turner
11/50 The Devil Wears Prada, Lauren Weisberger
12/50 The Cry, Helen Fitzgerald
13/50 While My Eyes Were Closed, Linda Green
14/50 Total Victim Theory, Ian Ballard
15/50 Alternate Lifestyles, Lisa M Hawkins
16/50 Dodgers, Bill Beverly
17/50 Tess of the D'urbervilles, Thomas Hardy
18/50 Secrets of Happiness, Lucy Diamond
19/50 St Lucy's home for girls raised by wolves, Karen Russell
20/50 Love Nina, Nina Stubbs
21/50 Innocence, Dean Koontz
22/50 Diamonds in the Sky, MA Harper
23/50 Son of a Serial Killer, Jams N Roses
24/50 Blood of a Serial Killer, Jams N Roses. 
25/50 When my Ship Comes In, Sue Wilsher
26/50 Fanatic, Jams N Roses
27/50 Brilliant & Forever, Kevin McNeil
28/50 The Girl in the Maze, RK Jackson
29/50 The Martian, Andy Weir
30/50 High Rise, JG Ballard
31/50 Affliction, Laurell K Hamilton
32/50 Slip, David Estes
33/50 Synchronised Breathing, Tara Ellison
34/50 Savage Lane, Jason Starr
35/50 A Smudge of Gray, Jonathan Sturak
36/50 A Family Saga, Patricia Jetson
37/50 High Society, Ben Elton
38/50 The Wonder, Emma Donoghue

39/50 Hunter / Prey, Sam Sisavath - good short pap thriller if anyone's interested in one to top up their list. Read in about 5 hours.


----------



## D'wards (Sep 18, 2017)

1/26 - Blood Meridian - Cormac McCarthy (reread)
2/26 - Dead Funny: Horror Stories by Comedians - Edited by Robin Ince and Johnny Mains
3/26 - Frank Skinner on the Road by Frank Skinner
4/26 - Karlology by Karl Pilkington
5/26 - Wolf Hall by Hilary Mantel
6/26 - Pennine Walkies by Mark Wallington
7/26 - The Secret Diary of Adrian Mole age 13 3/4 by Sue Townsend (reread)
8/26 - All the Pretty Horses by Cormac McCarthy
9/26 - 2001 A Space Odyssey by Arthur C. Clarke (reread)
10/26 - Born to Run by Bruce Springsteen
11/26 - The Girl on the Train by Paula Hawkins
12/26 - Dead Funny Encore: More Horror Stories by Comedians - Edited by Robin Ince and Johnny Mains
13/26 - The Growing Pains of Adrian Mole by Sue Townsend (reread)
14/26 - IT by Stephen King
15/26 - What Planet Am I On? by Shaun Ryder
16/26 - I Am Pilgrim by Terry Hayes
17/26 - The Crossing by Cormac McCarthy
18/26 - Clothes Clothes Clothes Music Music Music Boys Boys Boys by Viv Albertine
19/26 - Watership Down by Richard Adams
20/26 - The True Confessions of Adrian Albert Mole by Sue Townsend (reread)
21/26 - The Martian by Andy Weir
22/40 - Don't You Leave Me Here by Wilko Johnson
23/40 - Adrian Mole: The Wilderness Years by Sue Townsend (reread)
24/40 - The Darling Buds of May by H.E. Bates
25/40 - The Son by Philipp Meyer
26/40 - Adrian Mole the Cappuccino Years by Sue Townsend (reread)
27/40 - Altered Carbon by Richard Morgan
28/40 - The Men Who Stare at Goats by Jon Ronson
29/40 - Frankenstein by Mary Shelley
30/40 - Adrian Mole and the Small Amphibians by Sue Townsend
31/40 - Undisclosed by Steve Alten
32/40 - Head On by Julian Cope
33/40 - Disgrace by J.M. Coetzee


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Sep 19, 2017)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 1/25 Malcolm X and Alex Haley - The Autobiography of Malcolm X
> 2/25 Alex de Jonge - Nightmare Culture: Lautremont & "Les Chants de Maldoror"
> 3/25 Viv Albertine - Clothes Clothes Clothes Music Music Music Boys Boys Boys
> 4/25 Endnotes 1: Preliminary Materials For A Balance Sheet Of The Twentieth Century
> ...



*23/25 David Robins and Phil Cohen - Knuckle Sandwich: Growing Up in the Working-Class City*

One of those Pelican books with the light blue spines. First bit is a quite good account of a bunch of people who squatted an abandoned pub on an Islington estate in the 70s and tried to put it to good use for tenants, including a kids disco. Sort've Libertarian Socialist but with a slightly pessimistic tone. Lots of accounts of aggro with the tenants association. There is a fair bit of focus on youth and lack of youth provision and what it all means from a class perspective. Gets a bit sociological but worth a go I think - they obviously put the time in actually talking to people about their lives and the lack of optimism is actually quite refreshing.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 20, 2017)

1. "Six Suspects" - Vikas Swarup
2. "Rather Be The Devil"  - Ian Rankin
3. "Those We Left Behind" *-* Stuart Neville
4. "Transition" - Iain Banks
6. "Streets of Darkness" - A.A. Dhand
7. "The Rapture" - Liz Jensen
8. "Collusion" - Stuart Neville
9. "Magpie Murders" - Anthony Horowitz
10."A Dark So Deadly" - Stuart MacBride
11. "Conclave" - Robert Harris
12. "A Time of Torment" - John Connolly
13. "The House of Dolls" - David Hewson
14. "A Game of Ghosts" - John Connolly
15 "The Truth About the Harry Quebert Affair" - Joel Dicker
16. "From the Dead" - Mark Billingham
17. "Black Water Lillies" - Michel Bussi
*
18 "Written in Bones" - James Oswald. Alright but others in the series have been better*


----------



## braindancer (Sep 21, 2017)

1/20 - The Secret History - Donna Tartt
2/20 - The Grifters - Jim Thompson
3/20 - His Bloody Project - Graeme Macrae Burnet
4/20 - The Sellout - Paul Beatty
5/20 - The North Water - Ian McGuire
6/20 - The Little Friend - Donna Tartt
7/20 - Black Water Lillies - Michel Bussi
8/20 - The Essex Serpent - Sarah Perry
9/20 - The Mask of Dimitrios - Eric Ambler
10/20 - Girl in a Band - Kim Gordon
11/20 - We are all completely beside ourselves - Karen Joy Fowler
12/20 - The Son - Phillip Meyer
13/20 - The Power - Naomi Alderman
14/20 - Another Country - James Baldwin
15/20 - Station Eleven - Emily St. John Mandel

(I read something else too I'm sure of it - my memory is shocking!)


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 21, 2017)

1/65 - Laurie Lee - Village Christmas and Other Notes on the English Year
2/65 - John Irving - A Prayer for Owen Meany (1/10*)
3/65 - Ben Aaronovitch - Moon Over Soho
4/65 - William Boyd - Any Human Heart (2/10)
5/65 - Douglas Adams - Dirk Gently's Holistic Detective Agency
6/65 - John Steinbeck - Tortilla Flat
7/65 - Andrew Michael Hurley - The Loney
8/65 - Tana French - Into The Woods (Dublin Murder Squad 1) (3/10)
9/65 - Larry McMurty - Lonesome Dove (4/10)
10/65 - Denise Mina - The Dead Hour (Paddy Meehan 2)
11/65 - Ian Rankin - The Flood
12/65 - Denise Mina - Slip of the Knife (Paddy Meehan 3)
13/65 - Neil Gaiman - Trigger Warning: Short Fictions and Disturbances
14/65 - Bill Beverly - Dodgers
15/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Face of Trespass
16/65 - John Irving - The World According to Garp (5/10)
17/65 - Val McDermid - Out of Bounds
18/65 - Stuart Maconie - Hope and Glory: A People's History of Modern Britain
19/65 - Margaret Atwood - Oryx and Crake
20/65 - Kate Atkinson - Emotionally Weird
21/65 - Roald Dahl - Madness
22/65 - Tana French - The Likeness (Dublin Murder Squad 2) (6/10)
23/65 - Daniel Woodrell - The Maid's Version
24/65 - Laline Paull - The Bees
25/65 - Jonathan Franzen - Freedom (7/10)
26/65 - Nicola Morgan - Blame My Brain: The Amazing Teenage Brain Revealed
27/65 - Arundhati Roy - The God of Small Things
28/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Killing Doll
29/65 - Denise Mina - Sanctum
30/65 - John Williams - Butcher's Crossing
31/65 - Anita Brookner - Hotel Du Lac
32/65 - Peter James - Need You Dead
33/65 - Stephen King - Carrie
34/65 - Andy Hamilton - The Star Witness
35/65 - Jessie Burton - The Muse
36/65 - Stephen King - Christine (8/10)
37/65 - Belinda Bauer - The Beautiful Dead
38/65 - John Irving - The Cider House Rules (9/10)
39/65 - Ruth Rendell - A New Lease of Death
40/65 - Stephen King - It (10/10)
41/65 - Annie Proulx - Heart Songs
42/65 - Ruth Rendell - Wolf to The Slaughter
43/65 - Bret Easton Ellis - American Psycho
44/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Best Man To Die
45/65 - Sarah Perry - The Essex Serpent
46/65 - Ruth Rendell - A Guilty Thing Surprised
*
47/65 - David Mitchell - number9dream*


----------



## inva (Sep 21, 2017)

1/60 The First Civil Right: How Liberals Built Prison America by Naomi Murakawa
2/60 The March on Washington: Jobs, Freedom, and the Forgotten History of Civil Rights by William P. Jones
3/60 The Lost Promise of Civil Rights by Risa L. Goluboff
4/60 Helen Macfarlane: Red Republican: Essays, articles and her translation of the Communist Manifesto edited by David Black
5/60 All-American Anarchist: Joseph A. Labadie and the Labor Movement by Carlotta R. Anderson
6/60 Behind the Crisis: Marx's Dialectics of Value and Knowledge by Guglielmo Carchedi
7/60 The Long Drop by Denise Mina
8/60 From Power to Prejudice: The Rise of Racial Individualism in Midcentury America by Leah N. Gordon
9/60 Lucy Parsons: An American Revolutionary by Carolyn Ashbaugh
10/60 Beyond Capital: Marx's Political Economy of the Working Class by Michael A. Lebowitz
11/60 Economics, Politics and the Age of Inflation by Paul Mattick
12/60 Maigret at Picratt's by Georges Simenon
13/60 Spring Sleepers by Kyoko Yoshida
14/60 Caliban and the Witch: Women, the Body and Primitive Accumulation by Silvia Federici
15/60 Blood of the Dawn by Claudia Salazar Jiménez
16/60 Testosterone Rex: Unmaking the Myths of Our Gendered Minds by Cordelia Fine
17/60 Mikumari by Misumi Kubo
18/60 The Deluge: The Great War and the Remaking of Global Order by Adam Tooze
19/60 The Transparent Labyrinth by Keiichrō Hirano
20/60 American Genius, a Comedy by Lynne Tillman
21/60 Parade by Shuichi Yoshida
22/60 Marxism: Last Refuge of the Bourgeoisie? by Paul Mattick
23/60 The Bees by Laline Paull
24/60 When Mystical Creatures Attack! by Kathleen Founds
25/60 The Girl Who is Getting Married by Aoko Matsuda
26/60 Portable Curiosities by Julie Koh
27/60 Everything is Flammable by Gabrielle Bell
28/60 Whigs & Hunters by E.P. Thompson
29/60 Jihad and Death: The Global Appeal of Islamic State by Olivier Roy
30/60 Shotgun Seamstress by Osa Atoe
31/60 Commerce Before Capitalism in Europe, 1300-1600 by Martha C. Howell
32/60 The Equestrienne by Uršuľa Kovalyk
33/60 Midnight Oil: Work, Energy, War, 1973-1992 by Midnight Notes Collective
34/60 Fun Home by Alison Bechdel
35/60 The Muslims Are Coming: Islamophobia, Extremism, and the Domestic War on Terror by Arun Kundnani
36/60 Karate Chop / Minna Needs Rehearsal Space by Dorthe Nors
37/60 Wartime Strikes: The struggle against the no-strike pledge in the UAW during World War II by Martin Glaberman
38/60 The Wisdom of Syria's Waiting Game: Foreign Policy under the Assads by Bente Scheller
39/60 At the Edge of the Wood by Masatsugu Ono
40/60 Time Differences by Yoko Tawada
41/60 Mariko/Mariquita by Natsuki Ikezawa
42/60 Friendship for Grown-Ups by Nao-Cola Yamazaki
*43/60 Anti-Bolshevik Communism by Paul Mattick*


----------



## marty21 (Sep 22, 2017)

1/75 Sanctuary : After it Happened Book 5 -  Devon C Ford
2/75 1916 : The Morning After - Tim Pat Coogan
3/75 Last Stand at Saber River - Elmore Leonard
4/75 After : The Shock - Scott Nicholson
5/75 After : The Echo - Scott Nicholson
6/75 After : Milepost 291 - Scott Nicholson
7/75 After : Whiteout - Scott Nicholson
8/75 After : Red Scare - Scott Nicholson
9/75 Surviving The Evacuation : Ireland - Book 9 -Frank Tayell
10/75 Crisis - Frank Gardner
11/75 Outcast London : A Study in the Relationship Between Classes in Victorian Society - Gareth Stedman Jones
12/75 After : Dying Light - Scott Nicholson
13/75 The Ruins - T W Piperbrook
14/75 Confederates - Thomas Keneally
15/75 Black Water Lilies - Michel Bussi
16/75 The Revenge of History - Seumas Milne
17/75 The Great War : The American Front - Harry Turtledove.
18/75 The Wrong Side of Goodbye - Michael Connelly
19/75 Surviving The Evacuation : The Last Candidate - Book 10 . Frank Tayell
20/75 The Gunslinger : The Dark Tower - Stephen King.
21/75 Out of Bounds - Val McDermid
22/75 Hurst - Robin Crumby
23/75 The Great War : Walk In Hell - Harry Turtledove
24/75 Cold Earth - Ann Cleeves
25/75 Critical Dawn - Darren Wearmouth & Colin Barnes
26/75 Critical Path - Wearmouth & Barnes
27/75 Critical Strike - Wearmouth & Barnes
28/75 The Birdwatcher - William Shaw
29/75 Dodgers - Bill Beverly
30/75 Dark Town - Thomas Mullen
31/75 A Hero In France - Alan Furst
32/75 Reelin' in The Years : The Soundtrack of a Northern Life. - Mark Radcliffe
33/75 The Scarecrow - Michael Connelly
34/75 Roads :A Millennial Journey Along America''s Great Interstate Highways - Larry McMurtry
35/75 Rebellion: After It Happened Book 6 - Devon C Ford
36/75 Sentinel - Robin Crumby
37/75 The Fire Sermon - Raphael Dogg
38/75 Earth Alone - Daniel Arenson
39/75 Earth Lost - Daniel Arenson
40/75 Earth Rising - Daniel Arenson
41/75 I am Pilgrim - Terry Hayes
42/75 To Kill The President - Sam Bourne
43/75 The Contours of American History - William Appleman Williams
44/75 The Killing of Osama Bin Laden - Seymour Hersh.
45/75 Nomad - James Swallow
46/75 Surviving The Evacuation: Search and Rescue . Book 11 - Frank Tayell
47/75 The Strength of the Wolf : The Secret History of America's War on Drugs - Douglas Valentine.
48/75 I Am Missing - Tim Weaver.
49/75 Exile - James Swallow
50/75  The Ministry of Nostalgia - Owen Hatherley

*****
51/75 The Age of Jihad - Patrick Cockburn


----------



## Me76 (Sep 22, 2017)

1/50 Teenage Revolution, Alan Davies
2/50 The Third Woman, Jonathan Freedland
3/50 The Art of Peeling an Orange, Victoria Avilan
4/50 Courting Trouble, Lisa M Hawkins
5/50 Dr Vigilante, Alberto Hazan
6/50 the Husband's Secret, Liane Moriarty
7/50 Sleep Tight, Rachel Abbot
8/50 A Dark Adapted Eye, Barbara Vine 
9/50 Patchwork Man, DB Martin
10/50 Gone Bad, JB Turner
11/50 The Devil Wears Prada, Lauren Weisberger
12/50 The Cry, Helen Fitzgerald
13/50 While My Eyes Were Closed, Linda Green
14/50 Total Victim Theory, Ian Ballard
15/50 Alternate Lifestyles, Lisa M Hawkins
16/50 Dodgers, Bill Beverly
17/50 Tess of the D'urbervilles, Thomas Hardy
18/50 Secrets of Happiness, Lucy Diamond
19/50 St Lucy's home for girls raised by wolves, Karen Russell
20/50 Love Nina, Nina Stubbs
21/50 Innocence, Dean Koontz
22/50 Diamonds in the Sky, MA Harper
23/50 Son of a Serial Killer, Jams N Roses
24/50 Blood of a Serial Killer, Jams N Roses. 
25/50 When my Ship Comes In, Sue Wilsher
26/50 Fanatic, Jams N Roses
27/50 Brilliant & Forever, Kevin McNeil
28/50 The Girl in the Maze, RK Jackson
29/50 The Martian, Andy Weir
30/50 High Rise, JG Ballard
31/50 Affliction, Laurell K Hamilton
32/50 Slip, David Estes
33/50 Synchronised Breathing, Tara Ellison
34/50 Savage Lane, Jason Starr
35/50 A Smudge of Gray, Jonathan Sturak
36/50 A Family Saga, Patricia Jetson
37/50 High Society, Ben Elton
38/50 The Wonder, Emma Donoghue
39/50 Hunter / Prey, Sam 


40/50 Taking Flight, Adrian Magnuson. - amazing.  Best book I've read this year.  Totally character driven and every one written well.  Teenager, Alzheimer's, mental health, avoidance, family and hope and loss.  I loved it.


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 24, 2017)

1/65 - Laurie Lee - Village Christmas and Other Notes on the English Year
2/65 - John Irving - A Prayer for Owen Meany (1/10*)
3/65 - Ben Aaronovitch - Moon Over Soho
4/65 - William Boyd - Any Human Heart (2/10)
5/65 - Douglas Adams - Dirk Gently's Holistic Detective Agency
6/65 - John Steinbeck - Tortilla Flat
7/65 - Andrew Michael Hurley - The Loney
8/65 - Tana French - Into The Woods (Dublin Murder Squad 1) (3/10)
9/65 - Larry McMurty - Lonesome Dove (4/10)
10/65 - Denise Mina - The Dead Hour (Paddy Meehan 2)
11/65 - Ian Rankin - The Flood
12/65 - Denise Mina - Slip of the Knife (Paddy Meehan 3)
13/65 - Neil Gaiman - Trigger Warning: Short Fictions and Disturbances
14/65 - Bill Beverly - Dodgers
15/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Face of Trespass
16/65 - John Irving - The World According to Garp (5/10)
17/65 - Val McDermid - Out of Bounds
18/65 - Stuart Maconie - Hope and Glory: A People's History of Modern Britain
19/65 - Margaret Atwood - Oryx and Crake
20/65 - Kate Atkinson - Emotionally Weird
21/65 - Roald Dahl - Madness
22/65 - Tana French - The Likeness (Dublin Murder Squad 2) (6/10)
23/65 - Daniel Woodrell - The Maid's Version
24/65 - Laline Paull - The Bees
25/65 - Jonathan Franzen - Freedom (7/10)
26/65 - Nicola Morgan - Blame My Brain: The Amazing Teenage Brain Revealed
27/65 - Arundhati Roy - The God of Small Things
28/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Killing Doll
29/65 - Denise Mina - Sanctum
30/65 - John Williams - Butcher's Crossing
31/65 - Anita Brookner - Hotel Du Lac
32/65 - Peter James - Need You Dead
33/65 - Stephen King - Carrie
34/65 - Andy Hamilton - The Star Witness
35/65 - Jessie Burton - The Muse
36/65 - Stephen King - Christine (8/10)
37/65 - Belinda Bauer - The Beautiful Dead
38/65 - John Irving - The Cider House Rules (9/10)
39/65 - Ruth Rendell - A New Lease of Death
40/65 - Stephen King - It (10/10)
41/65 - Annie Proulx - Heart Songs
42/65 - Ruth Rendell - Wolf to The Slaughter
43/65 - Bret Easton Ellis - American Psycho
44/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Best Man To Die
45/65 - Sarah Perry - The Essex Serpent
46/65 - Ruth Rendell - A Guilty Thing Surprised
47/65 - David Mitchell - number9dream
*
48/65 - Ruth Rendell - No More Dying Then*


----------



## gawkrodger (Sep 24, 2017)

Been a) a bit slack with reading books recently b) have about 5 on the go at the mo

1 - Kilcullen - Out of the Mountains
2 - McAlevey - Raising Expectations (and Raising Hell) - re-read
3 - Srnicek - Platform Capitalism
4 - Frase - Four Futures
5 - Dickens - Night Walks
6 - Ellis & Henderson - English Planning in Crisis
7- Beaumont - Night Walking: A Nocturnal History of London
8 - Dunn - Dark Matters: A Manifesto for the Nocturnal City
9 - Mieville - The City & The City
10 - Benjamin - One-way Street and other writings
11- Schlosser - Gods of Metal
12 - Machiavelli - The Prince
13 - Mieville - Perdido Street Station
14 - Shaw + Graham (eds.) - Our Digital Rights to the City
15 - William Morris - The Pilgrims of Hope
16 - Mieville - The Scar
17 - Mieville - Iron Council
18 - Steinbeck - The Pearl
19 - Mieville - Kraken
20 - Graham - Cities under siege: The new military urbanism
21 - Fisher - Capitalist Realism (re-read for a reading group)
22 - Nagle - Kill All Normies
23 - Pettifor - The Production of Money
24 - McKinstry - Spitfire
25 - Liz Berry - Black Country 
26 - McKinstry - Lancaster
27 - Adamczak - Communism for Kids
28 - Southwood - Non-Stop Inertia (re-read for this reading group)
29 - Gabriel Garcia Marquez - Clandestine in Chile
30 - Durand - Fictious Capital: How finance is appropriating our future


----------



## yield (Sep 24, 2017)

yield said:


> 1/10 The Brief Wondrous Life of Oscar Wao by Junot Diaz
> 2/10 The Unreal and the Real. Volume 1: Where on Earth by Ursula K. LeGuin
> 3/10 The Cold Commands by Richard K. Morgan
> 4/10 The Machine Stops by E.M. Forster. Short story.
> ...


9/10 Trouble in Paradise by Slavoj Zizek
10/10 Red Rosa by Kate Evans
11/10 The Blade Itself by Joe Abercrombie


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 25, 2017)

53. The Song of Roland. Anon.


----------



## imposs1904 (Sep 25, 2017)

Beats & Pieces said:


> 53. The Song of Roland. Anon.



I bet it's a sad song:


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 26, 2017)

Not sad, but it is a bit of a mess.


----------



## Voley (Sep 26, 2017)

1/30 Substance: Inside New Order - Peter Hook
2/30 The Illustrated A Brief History Of Time - Stephen Hawking
3/30 A Clash Of Kings - George R.R. Martin
4/30 Reelin' In The Years: The Soundtrack Of A Northern Life - Mark Radcliffe
5/30 Look Back In Hunger: The Autobiography - Jo Brand
6/30 Dodgers - Bill Beverly
7/30 Altamont: The Rolling Stones, The Hells Angels And The Inside Story of Rock's Darkest Day - Joel Selvin
8/30 Live At The Brixton Academy: A Riotous Life In The Music Business - Simon Parkes
9/30 Travels With Charley: In Search Of America - John Steinbeck
10/30 A Storm Of Swords Book 1: Steel And Snow - George R.R. Martin
11/30 Girl In A Band - Kim Gordon
12/30 The Goldfinch - Donna Tartt
13/30 Hound Dog - Richard Blandford
14/30 American Gods - Neil Gaiman
15/30 Daft Wee Stories - Limmy
16/30 Don't You Leave Me Here - Wilko Johnson
17/30 What Planet Am I On? - Shaun Ryder
18/30 My Old Man: Tales Of Our Fathers - ed. Ted Kessler
19/30 The Outsider - Albert Camus
20/30 Kill Your Friends - John Niven
21/30 The Devil All The Time - Donald Ray Pollock

Another good recommendation from marshall, thanks for that. Really really dark bit of Cormac McCarthy-style twistedness. Barely a single sympathetic character throughout the whole tale, although you do end up rooting for one of them. Genuinely disturbing in places. Dunno if I'd say I 'enjoyed' it but I thought it was very good iykwim. Reminded me of 'Child of God' in places and that's no mean feat.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 26, 2017)

Limped over the line, target reached - not been at work enough to keep decent pace up:

72 - Portfolio Society: On the Capitalist Mode of Prediction -  Ivan Ascher
73 - Remembering Cable Street: Fascism and Anti-fascism in British Society  - Edited by Tony Kushner, Nadia Valman
74 - Revisiting the "Nazi Occult": Histories, Realities, Legacies  - Edited by Monica Black , Eric Kurlander 
75 - The Fateful Triangle: Race, Ethnicity, Nation - Stuart Hall
76 -  Storming Heaven: Class Composition and Struggle in Italian Autonomist Marxism - Steve Wright (fourth or fifth re-read but this is an new updated and expanded edition with extra chapters)

Got a few odds and ends to tidy up then some monsters to deal with.


----------



## 8115 (Sep 26, 2017)

1/20 My Cousin Rachel, Daphne du Maurier
2/20 Why I'm No Longer Talking To White People About Race, Reni Eddo-Lodge
3/20 Miss Peregrine's Home for Perculiar Children, Ransom Riggs
4/20 Capitalism: A Ghost Story, Arundhati Roy
5/20 The Private Patient, PD James
6/20 The Outrun, Amy Liptrot
7/20 The Ministry of Utmost Happiness, Arundhati Roy
8/20 The Underground Railway, Colson Whitehead 
9/20 The Sense of an Ending, Julian Barnes
*10/20 White Teeth, Zadie Smith*


----------



## PursuedByBears (Sep 27, 2017)

1/25 Ken Follett - World Without End
2/25 Frances Hardinge - Fly By Night
3/25 Larry McMurtry - Lonesome Dove
4/25 Roald Dahl - Madness (short stories)
5/25 Raymond Chandler - The Big Sleep
6/25 David Rodigan - My Life in Reggae
7/25 Alan Garner - The Owl Service
8/25 William Goldman - The Princess Bride
9/25 George Orwell - Burmese Days
10/25 John Steinbeck - Cannery Row
11/25 Bill Beverly - Dodgers
12/25 Brian Jacques - Redwall
13/25 Philip Pullman - Northern Lights (reread)
14/25 Stephen P Kershaw - A Brief History of the Roman Empire: Rise and Fall
15/25 China Miéville - Perdido Street Station
16/25 Neil Gaiman - Norse Mythology
17/26 Philip Pullman - The Subtle Knife (reread)
18/26 Philip Pullman - The Amber Spyglass (reread)
19/26 James S A Corey - Leviathan Wakes
20/26 Felicia Day - You're Never Weird On The Internet (almost)
21/26 James S A Corey - Caliban's War
22/26 James S A Corey - Abbadon's Gate


----------



## marty21 (Sep 28, 2017)

1/75 Sanctuary : After it Happened Book 5 -  Devon C Ford
2/75 1916 : The Morning After - Tim Pat Coogan
3/75 Last Stand at Saber River - Elmore Leonard
4/75 After : The Shock - Scott Nicholson
5/75 After : The Echo - Scott Nicholson
6/75 After : Milepost 291 - Scott Nicholson
7/75 After : Whiteout - Scott Nicholson
8/75 After : Red Scare - Scott Nicholson
9/75 Surviving The Evacuation : Ireland - Book 9 -Frank Tayell
10/75 Crisis - Frank Gardner
11/75 Outcast London : A Study in the Relationship Between Classes in Victorian Society - Gareth Stedman Jones
12/75 After : Dying Light - Scott Nicholson
13/75 The Ruins - T W Piperbrook
14/75 Confederates - Thomas Keneally
15/75 Black Water Lilies - Michel Bussi
16/75 The Revenge of History - Seumas Milne
17/75 The Great War : The American Front - Harry Turtledove.
18/75 The Wrong Side of Goodbye - Michael Connelly
19/75 Surviving The Evacuation : The Last Candidate - Book 10 . Frank Tayell
20/75 The Gunslinger : The Dark Tower - Stephen King.
21/75 Out of Bounds - Val McDermid
22/75 Hurst - Robin Crumby
23/75 The Great War : Walk In Hell - Harry Turtledove
24/75 Cold Earth - Ann Cleeves
25/75 Critical Dawn - Darren Wearmouth & Colin Barnes
26/75 Critical Path - Wearmouth & Barnes
27/75 Critical Strike - Wearmouth & Barnes
28/75 The Birdwatcher - William Shaw
29/75 Dodgers - Bill Beverly
30/75 Dark Town - Thomas Mullen
31/75 A Hero In France - Alan Furst
32/75 Reelin' in The Years : The Soundtrack of a Northern Life. - Mark Radcliffe
33/75 The Scarecrow - Michael Connelly
34/75 Roads :A Millennial Journey Along America''s Great Interstate Highways - Larry McMurtry
35/75 Rebellion: After It Happened Book 6 - Devon C Ford
36/75 Sentinel - Robin Crumby
37/75 The Fire Sermon - Raphael Dogg
38/75 Earth Alone - Daniel Arenson
39/75 Earth Lost - Daniel Arenson
40/75 Earth Rising - Daniel Arenson
41/75 I am Pilgrim - Terry Hayes
42/75 To Kill The President - Sam Bourne
43/75 The Contours of American History - William Appleman Williams
44/75 The Killing of Osama Bin Laden - Seymour Hersh.
45/75 Nomad - James Swallow
46/75 Surviving The Evacuation: Search and Rescue . Book 11 - Frank Tayell
47/75 The Strength of the Wolf : The Secret History of America's War on Drugs - Douglas Valentine.
48/75 I Am Missing - Tim Weaver.
49/75 Exile - James Swallow
50/75  The Ministry of Nostalgia - Owen Hatherley
51/75 The Age of Jihad - Patrick Cockburn
*****
52/75 Holy Island - LJ Ross


----------



## Voley (Sep 28, 2017)

butchersapron said:


> 74 - Revisiting the "Nazi Occult": Histories, Realities, Legacies  - Edited by Monica Black , Eric Kurlander


That sounds interesting. Any good? I've always wondered about how much of their interest in all that was true.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 28, 2017)

Voley said:


> That sounds interesting. Any good? I've always wondered about how much of their interest in all that was true.


It's a good book but rather niche if you've not read Kurlander's previous one which provides the necessary background :



> 56 - Hitler's Monsters: A Supernatural History of the Third Reich - Eric Kurlander (despite the title and subject matter it's a proper Yale University Press academic title).



I can do you epubs of both if you want.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 28, 2017)

Oh hang on, i've not  reached my target at all. Thought i said 75 but apparently i said 90-99.


----------



## Voley (Sep 28, 2017)

butchersapron said:


> I can do you epubs of both if you want.


Cheers. Would like to have a look at the first one, ta.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 28, 2017)

Voley said:


> Cheers. Would like to have a look at the first one, ta.


No worries:

First one.

Second one.


----------



## Voley (Sep 28, 2017)

butchersapron said:


> No worries:
> 
> First one.
> 
> Second one.


That was quick, thanks very much.


----------



## colbhoy (Sep 28, 2017)

1/19 - D-Day:The Battle for Normandy by Antony Beevor
2/19 - The Life and Times of the Thunderbolt Kid by Bill Bryson
3/19 - Stan Musial: An American Life by George Vecsey
4/19 - Aunts Aren't Gentlemen by P G Wodehouse
5/19 - The Snowman by Jo Nesbo
6/19 - The Fort by Bernard Cornwell
*7/19 - 102 Minutes by Jim Dwyer and Kevin Flynn *


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 28, 2017)

butchersapron said:


> It's a good book but rather niche if you've not read Kurlander's previous one which provides the necessary background :
> 
> 
> 
> I can do you epubs of both if you want.



You are so 19th Century.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Sep 30, 2017)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 1/25 Malcolm X and Alex Haley - The Autobiography of Malcolm X
> 2/25 Alex de Jonge - Nightmare Culture: Lautremont & "Les Chants de Maldoror"
> 3/25 Viv Albertine - Clothes Clothes Clothes Music Music Music Boys Boys Boys
> 4/25 Endnotes 1: Preliminary Materials For A Balance Sheet Of The Twentieth Century
> ...



*24/25 Angela Carter - The Sadeian Woman: An Exercise In Cultural History*

Provocative marxist feminist look at the Marquis De Sade and his female characters. Of its time (1970s) but still worthwhile (more worthwhile than reading Sade, I think - not least because it's only 150 pages long).


----------



## kropotkin (Sep 30, 2017)

1. Tom Rob Smith - child 44
2. Louisa Lim - People's Republic of Amnesia: Tiananmen Revisited
3. Robin Yassin-Kassab, Leila Al-Shami - Burning Country: Syrians in revolution and war
4. Daniel Kahneman - Thinking, Fast and Slow
5. John Courtenay Grinwood - Arabesk 
6. Harsha walia - undoing border imperialism 
7. Howard zinn - a people's history of the united states 
8. Simon Mawer - the glass room
9. Taking Sides: Revolutionary Solidarity and the Poverty of Liberalism - Cindy Milstein (Editor)
10. Platform Capitalism - Nick Srnicek 
11. The Meaning of Race - kenan malik 
12. The name of the wind- Patrick Rothfuss 
13. Folding Beijing - Hao Jingfang
14. Stories of your life and others- Ted Chiang 
15. House of God - Samuel Shem
16. The Sellout - Paul Beatty 
17. Capitalist Realism - Mark Fisher 
18. The Clockwork rocket- greg egan
19. Southern Insurgency: The Coming of the Global Working Class - Immanuel Ness
20. The power- naomi alderman 
21. Stalin: court of the red tsar - Simon sebag-montefiori 
22. The Wise Man's Fear - Patrick Rothfuss
23. Violent Borders - refugees and the right to move - Reece Jones
24. Cultural Studies: A Theoretical History - Stuart Hall
25. Dodgers by Bill Beverly
26. A gentleman in Moscow - Amor Towles
27. The stranger - Albert Camus
28. Lustrum - Robert Harris
29. Sapiens: A Brief History of Humankind- Yuval Noah Harari 
30. All the Birds in the Sky- Charlie Jane Anders
31. Our kind of traitor - John le carre 
32. Cyber-marx: cycles and circuits of struggle in high-technology capitalism - Nick dyer-witherford
33. I contain multitudes- Ed Yong 
34. The Plot Against America- Phillip Roth
35. We Want Everything - Nanni Balestrini
36. October- China Mieville 
37. A tale of two cities - Charles Dickens
38. The wizard of earthsea - ursula leguin 
39. White Teeth - Zadie Smith
40. Stoner- John Williams 
41. Ancillary Justice - Ann Leckie
42. Kill all normies - angela nagle
43. Shadow of the Silk Road - Colin Thurbon 
44. The Vorrh - Brian Catling
45. The left hand of darkness - Ursula LeGuin 
46. Before the Fall - Noah Hawley 
47. Tortilla Flat- John Steinbeck 
48. Kolyma Tales- Varlam Shalamov 
49. Slow river- Nicola Griffith
50. ‎Of Mice and Men- John Steinbeck 
51. ‎Neptune's Brood - Charles Stross


----------



## iona (Oct 1, 2017)

1) Insurgent - Veronica Roth
2) 1Q84, Book One - Haruki Murakami
3) 1Q84, Book Two - Haruki Murakami
4) Fatal Burn - Lisa Jackson
5) 1Q84, Book Three - Haruki Murakami


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 1, 2017)

1/65 - Laurie Lee - Village Christmas and Other Notes on the English Year
2/65 - John Irving - A Prayer for Owen Meany (1/10*)
3/65 - Ben Aaronovitch - Moon Over Soho
4/65 - William Boyd - Any Human Heart (2/10)
5/65 - Douglas Adams - Dirk Gently's Holistic Detective Agency
6/65 - John Steinbeck - Tortilla Flat
7/65 - Andrew Michael Hurley - The Loney
8/65 - Tana French - Into The Woods (Dublin Murder Squad 1) (3/10)
9/65 - Larry McMurty - Lonesome Dove (4/10)
10/65 - Denise Mina - The Dead Hour (Paddy Meehan 2)
11/65 - Ian Rankin - The Flood
12/65 - Denise Mina - Slip of the Knife (Paddy Meehan 3)
13/65 - Neil Gaiman - Trigger Warning: Short Fictions and Disturbances
14/65 - Bill Beverly - Dodgers
15/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Face of Trespass
16/65 - John Irving - The World According to Garp (5/10)
17/65 - Val McDermid - Out of Bounds
18/65 - Stuart Maconie - Hope and Glory: A People's History of Modern Britain
19/65 - Margaret Atwood - Oryx and Crake
20/65 - Kate Atkinson - Emotionally Weird
21/65 - Roald Dahl - Madness
22/65 - Tana French - The Likeness (Dublin Murder Squad 2) (6/10)
23/65 - Daniel Woodrell - The Maid's Version
24/65 - Laline Paull - The Bees
25/65 - Jonathan Franzen - Freedom (7/10)
26/65 - Nicola Morgan - Blame My Brain: The Amazing Teenage Brain Revealed
27/65 - Arundhati Roy - The God of Small Things
28/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Killing Doll
29/65 - Denise Mina - Sanctum
30/65 - John Williams - Butcher's Crossing
31/65 - Anita Brookner - Hotel Du Lac
32/65 - Peter James - Need You Dead
33/65 - Stephen King - Carrie
34/65 - Andy Hamilton - The Star Witness
35/65 - Jessie Burton - The Muse
36/65 - Stephen King - Christine (8/10)
37/65 - Belinda Bauer - The Beautiful Dead
38/65 - John Irving - The Cider House Rules (9/10)
39/65 - Ruth Rendell - A New Lease of Death
40/65 - Stephen King - It (10/10)
41/65 - Annie Proulx - Heart Songs
42/65 - Ruth Rendell - Wolf to The Slaughter
43/65 - Bret Easton Ellis - American Psycho
44/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Best Man To Die
45/65 - Sarah Perry - The Essex Serpent
46/65 - Ruth Rendell - A Guilty Thing Surprised
47/65 - David Mitchell - number9dream
48/65 - Ruth Rendell - No More Dying Then
*
49/65 - Denise Mina - The Long Drop*


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 1, 2017)

Have you read it imposs1904?
It's an excellent book, raced through it in 2 days.

It's the first time I'd heard of Peter Manuel.
Downloaded this earlier.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B004SOZ67G/ref=oh_aui_d_detailpage_o00_?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## imposs1904 (Oct 1, 2017)

BoatieBird said:


> Have you read it imposs1904?
> It's an excellent book, raced through it in 2 days.
> 
> It's the first time I'd heard of Peter Manuel.
> ...



I haven't read it yet. Sadly, to paraphrase the title of a classic Mel Gibson film, for me 2017 has been The Year of Reading Sparingly. But I am big fan of Denise Mina. I love the Garnethill trilogy, and I also enjoyed her Paddy Meehan and Alex Morrow books.


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 1, 2017)

imposs1904 said:


> But I am big fan of Denise Mina. I love the Garnethill trilogy, and I also enjoyed her Paddy Meehan and Alex Morrow books.



Me too!
I wish she'd write some more Alex Morrow books.


----------



## imposs1904 (Oct 1, 2017)

BoatieBird said:


> Me too!
> I wish she'd write some more Alex Morrow books.



I don't think she's finished with Morrow as a character.

I actually want another 6 Garnethill books.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 2, 2017)

1/75 Sanctuary : After it Happened Book 5 -  Devon C Ford
2/75 1916 : The Morning After - Tim Pat Coogan
3/75 Last Stand at Saber River - Elmore Leonard
4/75 After : The Shock - Scott Nicholson
5/75 After : The Echo - Scott Nicholson
6/75 After : Milepost 291 - Scott Nicholson
7/75 After : Whiteout - Scott Nicholson
8/75 After : Red Scare - Scott Nicholson
9/75 Surviving The Evacuation : Ireland - Book 9 -Frank Tayell
10/75 Crisis - Frank Gardner
11/75 Outcast London : A Study in the Relationship Between Classes in Victorian Society - Gareth Stedman Jones
12/75 After : Dying Light - Scott Nicholson
13/75 The Ruins - T W Piperbrook
14/75 Confederates - Thomas Keneally
15/75 Black Water Lilies - Michel Bussi
16/75 The Revenge of History - Seumas Milne
17/75 The Great War : The American Front - Harry Turtledove.
18/75 The Wrong Side of Goodbye - Michael Connelly
19/75 Surviving The Evacuation : The Last Candidate - Book 10 . Frank Tayell
20/75 The Gunslinger : The Dark Tower - Stephen King.
21/75 Out of Bounds - Val McDermid
22/75 Hurst - Robin Crumby
23/75 The Great War : Walk In Hell - Harry Turtledove
24/75 Cold Earth - Ann Cleeves
25/75 Critical Dawn - Darren Wearmouth & Colin Barnes
26/75 Critical Path - Wearmouth & Barnes
27/75 Critical Strike - Wearmouth & Barnes
28/75 The Birdwatcher - William Shaw
29/75 Dodgers - Bill Beverly
30/75 Dark Town - Thomas Mullen
31/75 A Hero In France - Alan Furst
32/75 Reelin' in The Years : The Soundtrack of a Northern Life. - Mark Radcliffe
33/75 The Scarecrow - Michael Connelly
34/75 Roads :A Millennial Journey Along America''s Great Interstate Highways - Larry McMurtry
35/75 Rebellion: After It Happened Book 6 - Devon C Ford
36/75 Sentinel - Robin Crumby
37/75 The Fire Sermon - Raphael Dogg
38/75 Earth Alone - Daniel Arenson
39/75 Earth Lost - Daniel Arenson
40/75 Earth Rising - Daniel Arenson
41/75 I am Pilgrim - Terry Hayes
42/75 To Kill The President - Sam Bourne
43/75 The Contours of American History - William Appleman Williams
44/75 The Killing of Osama Bin Laden - Seymour Hersh.
45/75 Nomad - James Swallow
46/75 Surviving The Evacuation: Search and Rescue . Book 11 - Frank Tayell
47/75 The Strength of the Wolf : The Secret History of America's War on Drugs - Douglas Valentine.
48/75 I Am Missing - Tim Weaver.
49/75 Exile - James Swallow
50/75  The Ministry of Nostalgia - Owen Hatherley
51/75 The Age of Jihad - Patrick Cockburn
52/75 Holy Island - LJ Ross
*****
53/75 Sycamore Gap - LJ Ross


----------



## braindancer (Oct 3, 2017)

1/20 - The Secret History - Donna Tartt
2/20 - The Grifters - Jim Thompson
3/20 - His Bloody Project - Graeme Macrae Burnet
4/20 - The Sellout - Paul Beatty
5/20 - The North Water - Ian McGuire
6/20 - The Little Friend - Donna Tartt
7/20 - Black Water Lillies - Michel Bussi
8/20 - The Essex Serpent - Sarah Perry
9/20 - The Mask of Dimitrios - Eric Ambler
10/20 - Girl in a Band - Kim Gordon
11/20 - We are all completely beside ourselves - Karen Joy Fowler
12/20 - The Son - Phillip Meyer
13/20 - The Power - Naomi Alderman
14/20 - Another Country - James Baldwin
15/20 - Station Eleven - Emily St. John Mandel
16/20 - The Haunting of Hill House - Shirley Jackson


----------



## gawkrodger (Oct 3, 2017)

butchersapron said:


> 76 -  Storming Heaven: Class Composition and Struggle in Italian Autonomist Marxism - Steve Wright (fourth or fifth re-read but this is an new updated and expanded edition with extra chapters)
> .



Is it worth me updating to the new edition?


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 3, 2017)

gawkrodger said:


> Is it worth me updating to the new edition?


Not really - extra chapters are just a bibliographical essay on what remains to be translated and a few commentaries on newly translated stuff, plus a bit of moaning translation of the original italian foreword. Didn't really notice much updated in the original chapters tbh.


----------



## ringo (Oct 3, 2017)

1/45 And The Ass Saw The Angel - Nick Cave
2/45 Rant - Chuck Palahniuk
3/45 Thank You, Jeeves - PG Wodehouse
4/45 Disgrace - J.M. Coetzee
5/45 Dodgers - Bill Beverly
6/45 Fup - Jim Dodge
7/45 Dirty Havana Trilogy - Pedro Juan Gutierrez
8/45 Silk - Alessandro Baricco
9/45 Breakfast Of Champions - Kurt Vonnegut
10/45 The Sun Also Rises - Ernest Hemingway
11/45 Rodigan: My Life In Reggae - David Rodigan
12/45 Empire Of The Sun - JG Ballard
13/45 Post Office - Charles Bukowski
14/45 Chronicle Of A Death Foretold - Gabriel Garcia Marquez
15/45 The Saga Of Erik The Viking - Terry Jones
16/45 The End Of The Affair - Graham Greene
17/45 The Little Friend - Donna Tartt
18/45 Demon Dentist - David Walliams
19/45 Koko Takes A Holiday - Kieran Shea
20/45 The Son - Phillip Meyer
21/45 Futuristic Violence And Fancy Suits - David Wong
22/45 Cold Comfort Farm - Stella Gibbons
23/45 The Power Of The Dog - Thomas Savage
24/45 Friction - Joe Stretch
25/45 By Grand Central Station I Sat Down And Wept - Elizabeth Smart
26/45 Human Croquet - Kate Atkinson
27/45 Niwaki: Pruning, shaping and training trees the Japanese way - Jake Hobson
28/45 The Blind Assassin - Margaret Atwood


----------



## nogojones (Oct 3, 2017)

1/35 Jim Thompson - Savage Night
2/35 Phil Edwards - More Work! Less Pay! Rebellion And Repression in Italy, 1972-77
3/35 Martin Ford - Rise of the Robots: Technology and the Threat of a Jobleess Future
4/35 Franya J. Berkman - Monument Eternal: The Music of Alice Coltrane
5/35 Anthony Burgess - The Wanting Seed
6/35 Theresa Urbainczyk - Slave Revolts in Antiquity
7/35 Iain M. Banks - Matter
8/35 Marvin E. Gettleman - Vietnam History, Documents and Opinions on a Major World Crisis
9/35 Ursula LeGuin - The Dispossessed
10/35 Studs Terkel - American Dreams Lost & Found
11/35 Mikhail Bulgakov - Heart Of A Dog
12/35 John Edwards - The Spanish Inquisition
13/35 Kevin Doogan - New Capitalism? The Transformation of Work
14/35 Bill Beverly - Dodgers 
15/35 Vilem Flusser - The History of the Devil
16/35 Daniel Woodrell - The Ones You Do
17/38 Herbert Marshall - Mayakovsky and His Poetry
18/35 Iain M. Banks - The Hydrogen Sonata
19/35 Jim Thompson - The Criminal
20/35 Charles E. Cobb - This Nonviolent Stuff'll Get You Killed
21/35 Kurt Vonnegut - Sirens of Titan
22/35 Andre Breton - What is Surrealism? : Selected Writings 
23/35 Bret Easton Ellis - Imperial Bedrooms
24/35 Noam Chomsky - Profit Over People
25/35 Martin Luther King - The Words Of...
26/35 Dan Georgakas & Marvin Surkin - Detroit: I Do Mind Dying: A Study in Urban Revolution
27/35 Elizabeth David - French Country Cooking
28/35 Peter Godfrey-Smith - Other Minds 
29/35 Graham Greene - It's a Battlefield
30/35 Iain M. Banks - Surface Detail
31/35 Marina Lewycka - A Short History of Tractors in Ukrainian

*32/35 Eric Hazan - A History of the Barracade
33/35 Philip K. Dick - The Collected Stories of, Vol.4.*


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Oct 4, 2017)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 1/25 Malcolm X and Alex Haley - The Autobiography of Malcolm X
> 2/25 Alex de Jonge - Nightmare Culture: Lautremont & "Les Chants de Maldoror"
> 3/25 Viv Albertine - Clothes Clothes Clothes Music Music Music Boys Boys Boys
> 4/25 Endnotes 1: Preliminary Materials For A Balance Sheet Of The Twentieth Century
> ...



*25/25 RosaLee Goldberg - Laurie Anderson*

Coffee table book retrospective of her work from the 70s up to the 90s. Around for cheap. Quite good on background, early non-musical stuff. Lots of photos. Can be got cheap.


----------



## inva (Oct 4, 2017)

1/60 The First Civil Right: How Liberals Built Prison America by Naomi Murakawa
2/60 The March on Washington: Jobs, Freedom, and the Forgotten History of Civil Rights by William P. Jones
3/60 The Lost Promise of Civil Rights by Risa L. Goluboff
4/60 Helen Macfarlane: Red Republican: Essays, articles and her translation of the Communist Manifesto edited by David Black
5/60 All-American Anarchist: Joseph A. Labadie and the Labor Movement by Carlotta R. Anderson
6/60 Behind the Crisis: Marx's Dialectics of Value and Knowledge by Guglielmo Carchedi
7/60 The Long Drop by Denise Mina
8/60 From Power to Prejudice: The Rise of Racial Individualism in Midcentury America by Leah N. Gordon
9/60 Lucy Parsons: An American Revolutionary by Carolyn Ashbaugh
10/60 Beyond Capital: Marx's Political Economy of the Working Class by Michael A. Lebowitz
11/60 Economics, Politics and the Age of Inflation by Paul Mattick
12/60 Maigret at Picratt's by Georges Simenon
13/60 Spring Sleepers by Kyoko Yoshida
14/60 Caliban and the Witch: Women, the Body and Primitive Accumulation by Silvia Federici
15/60 Blood of the Dawn by Claudia Salazar Jiménez
16/60 Testosterone Rex: Unmaking the Myths of Our Gendered Minds by Cordelia Fine
17/60 Mikumari by Misumi Kubo
18/60 The Deluge: The Great War and the Remaking of Global Order by Adam Tooze
19/60 The Transparent Labyrinth by Keiichrō Hirano
20/60 American Genius, a Comedy by Lynne Tillman
21/60 Parade by Shuichi Yoshida
22/60 Marxism: Last Refuge of the Bourgeoisie? by Paul Mattick
23/60 The Bees by Laline Paull
24/60 When Mystical Creatures Attack! by Kathleen Founds
25/60 The Girl Who is Getting Married by Aoko Matsuda
26/60 Portable Curiosities by Julie Koh
27/60 Everything is Flammable by Gabrielle Bell
28/60 Whigs & Hunters by E.P. Thompson
29/60 Jihad and Death: The Global Appeal of Islamic State by Olivier Roy
30/60 Shotgun Seamstress by Osa Atoe
31/60 Commerce Before Capitalism in Europe, 1300-1600 by Martha C. Howell
32/60 The Equestrienne by Uršuľa Kovalyk
33/60 Midnight Oil: Work, Energy, War, 1973-1992 by Midnight Notes Collective
34/60 Fun Home by Alison Bechdel
35/60 The Muslims Are Coming: Islamophobia, Extremism, and the Domestic War on Terror by Arun Kundnani
36/60 Karate Chop / Minna Needs Rehearsal Space by Dorthe Nors
37/60 Wartime Strikes: The struggle against the no-strike pledge in the UAW during World War II by Martin Glaberman
38/60 The Wisdom of Syria's Waiting Game: Foreign Policy under the Assads by Bente Scheller
39/60 At the Edge of the Wood by Masatsugu Ono
40/60 Time Differences by Yoko Tawada
41/60 Mariko/Mariquita by Natsuki Ikezawa
42/60 Friendship for Grown-Ups by Nao-Cola Yamazaki
43/60 Anti-Bolshevik Communism by Paul Mattick
*44/60 Medieval Europe: From the Breakup of the Western Roman Empire to the Reformation by Chris Wickham*


----------



## marty21 (Oct 4, 2017)

1/75 Sanctuary : After it Happened Book 5 -  Devon C Ford
2/75 1916 : The Morning After - Tim Pat Coogan
3/75 Last Stand at Saber River - Elmore Leonard
4/75 After : The Shock - Scott Nicholson
5/75 After : The Echo - Scott Nicholson
6/75 After : Milepost 291 - Scott Nicholson
7/75 After : Whiteout - Scott Nicholson
8/75 After : Red Scare - Scott Nicholson
9/75 Surviving The Evacuation : Ireland - Book 9 -Frank Tayell
10/75 Crisis - Frank Gardner
11/75 Outcast London : A Study in the Relationship Between Classes in Victorian Society - Gareth Stedman Jones
12/75 After : Dying Light - Scott Nicholson
13/75 The Ruins - T W Piperbrook
14/75 Confederates - Thomas Keneally
15/75 Black Water Lilies - Michel Bussi
16/75 The Revenge of History - Seumas Milne
17/75 The Great War : The American Front - Harry Turtledove.
18/75 The Wrong Side of Goodbye - Michael Connelly
19/75 Surviving The Evacuation : The Last Candidate - Book 10 . Frank Tayell
20/75 The Gunslinger : The Dark Tower - Stephen King.
21/75 Out of Bounds - Val McDermid
22/75 Hurst - Robin Crumby
23/75 The Great War : Walk In Hell - Harry Turtledove
24/75 Cold Earth - Ann Cleeves
25/75 Critical Dawn - Darren Wearmouth & Colin Barnes
26/75 Critical Path - Wearmouth & Barnes
27/75 Critical Strike - Wearmouth & Barnes
28/75 The Birdwatcher - William Shaw
29/75 Dodgers - Bill Beverly
30/75 Dark Town - Thomas Mullen
31/75 A Hero In France - Alan Furst
32/75 Reelin' in The Years : The Soundtrack of a Northern Life. - Mark Radcliffe
33/75 The Scarecrow - Michael Connelly
34/75 Roads :A Millennial Journey Along America''s Great Interstate Highways - Larry McMurtry
35/75 Rebellion: After It Happened Book 6 - Devon C Ford
36/75 Sentinel - Robin Crumby
37/75 The Fire Sermon - Raphael Dogg
38/75 Earth Alone - Daniel Arenson
39/75 Earth Lost - Daniel Arenson
40/75 Earth Rising - Daniel Arenson
41/75 I am Pilgrim - Terry Hayes
42/75 To Kill The President - Sam Bourne
43/75 The Contours of American History - William Appleman Williams
44/75 The Killing of Osama Bin Laden - Seymour Hersh.
45/75 Nomad - James Swallow
46/75 Surviving The Evacuation: Search and Rescue . Book 11 - Frank Tayell
47/75 The Strength of the Wolf : The Secret History of America's War on Drugs - Douglas Valentine.
48/75 I Am Missing - Tim Weaver.
49/75 Exile - James Swallow
50/75  The Ministry of Nostalgia - Owen Hatherley
51/75 The Age of Jihad - Patrick Cockburn
52/75 Holy Island - LJ Ross
53/75 Sycamore Gap - LJ Ross

******
54/75 Heavenfield - LJ Ross.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 4, 2017)

54. Beginnings: Intention & Method - Edward Said


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 4, 2017)

55. Altai (Re-read) - Wu Ming


----------



## inva (Oct 5, 2017)

1/60 The First Civil Right: How Liberals Built Prison America by Naomi Murakawa
2/60 The March on Washington: Jobs, Freedom, and the Forgotten History of Civil Rights by William P. Jones
3/60 The Lost Promise of Civil Rights by Risa L. Goluboff
4/60 Helen Macfarlane: Red Republican: Essays, articles and her translation of the Communist Manifesto edited by David Black
5/60 All-American Anarchist: Joseph A. Labadie and the Labor Movement by Carlotta R. Anderson
6/60 Behind the Crisis: Marx's Dialectics of Value and Knowledge by Guglielmo Carchedi
7/60 The Long Drop by Denise Mina
8/60 From Power to Prejudice: The Rise of Racial Individualism in Midcentury America by Leah N. Gordon
9/60 Lucy Parsons: An American Revolutionary by Carolyn Ashbaugh
10/60 Beyond Capital: Marx's Political Economy of the Working Class by Michael A. Lebowitz
11/60 Economics, Politics and the Age of Inflation by Paul Mattick
12/60 Maigret at Picratt's by Georges Simenon
13/60 Spring Sleepers by Kyoko Yoshida
14/60 Caliban and the Witch: Women, the Body and Primitive Accumulation by Silvia Federici
15/60 Blood of the Dawn by Claudia Salazar Jiménez
16/60 Testosterone Rex: Unmaking the Myths of Our Gendered Minds by Cordelia Fine
17/60 Mikumari by Misumi Kubo
18/60 The Deluge: The Great War and the Remaking of Global Order by Adam Tooze
19/60 The Transparent Labyrinth by Keiichrō Hirano
20/60 American Genius, a Comedy by Lynne Tillman
21/60 Parade by Shuichi Yoshida
22/60 Marxism: Last Refuge of the Bourgeoisie? by Paul Mattick
23/60 The Bees by Laline Paull
24/60 When Mystical Creatures Attack! by Kathleen Founds
25/60 The Girl Who is Getting Married by Aoko Matsuda
26/60 Portable Curiosities by Julie Koh
27/60 Everything is Flammable by Gabrielle Bell
28/60 Whigs & Hunters by E.P. Thompson
29/60 Jihad and Death: The Global Appeal of Islamic State by Olivier Roy
30/60 Shotgun Seamstress by Osa Atoe
31/60 Commerce Before Capitalism in Europe, 1300-1600 by Martha C. Howell
32/60 The Equestrienne by Uršuľa Kovalyk
33/60 Midnight Oil: Work, Energy, War, 1973-1992 by Midnight Notes Collective
34/60 Fun Home by Alison Bechdel
35/60 The Muslims Are Coming: Islamophobia, Extremism, and the Domestic War on Terror by Arun Kundnani
36/60 Karate Chop / Minna Needs Rehearsal Space by Dorthe Nors
37/60 Wartime Strikes: The struggle against the no-strike pledge in the UAW during World War II by Martin Glaberman
38/60 The Wisdom of Syria's Waiting Game: Foreign Policy under the Assads by Bente Scheller
39/60 At the Edge of the Wood by Masatsugu Ono
40/60 Time Differences by Yoko Tawada
41/60 Mariko/Mariquita by Natsuki Ikezawa
42/60 Friendship for Grown-Ups by Nao-Cola Yamazaki
43/60 Anti-Bolshevik Communism by Paul Mattick
44/60 Medieval Europe: From the Breakup of the Western Roman Empire to the Reformation by Chris Wickham
*45/60 Letters from Diaspora by Arnesa Buljusmic-Kustura*


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 6, 2017)

1/65 - Laurie Lee - Village Christmas and Other Notes on the English Year
2/65 - John Irving - A Prayer for Owen Meany (1/10*)
3/65 - Ben Aaronovitch - Moon Over Soho
4/65 - William Boyd - Any Human Heart (2/10)
5/65 - Douglas Adams - Dirk Gently's Holistic Detective Agency
6/65 - John Steinbeck - Tortilla Flat
7/65 - Andrew Michael Hurley - The Loney
8/65 - Tana French - Into The Woods (Dublin Murder Squad 1) (3/10)
9/65 - Larry McMurty - Lonesome Dove (4/10)
10/65 - Denise Mina - The Dead Hour (Paddy Meehan 2)
11/65 - Ian Rankin - The Flood
12/65 - Denise Mina - Slip of the Knife (Paddy Meehan 3)
13/65 - Neil Gaiman - Trigger Warning: Short Fictions and Disturbances
14/65 - Bill Beverly - Dodgers
15/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Face of Trespass
16/65 - John Irving - The World According to Garp (5/10)
17/65 - Val McDermid - Out of Bounds
18/65 - Stuart Maconie - Hope and Glory: A People's History of Modern Britain
19/65 - Margaret Atwood - Oryx and Crake
20/65 - Kate Atkinson - Emotionally Weird
21/65 - Roald Dahl - Madness
22/65 - Tana French - The Likeness (Dublin Murder Squad 2) (6/10)
23/65 - Daniel Woodrell - The Maid's Version
24/65 - Laline Paull - The Bees
25/65 - Jonathan Franzen - Freedom (7/10)
26/65 - Nicola Morgan - Blame My Brain: The Amazing Teenage Brain Revealed
27/65 - Arundhati Roy - The God of Small Things
28/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Killing Doll
29/65 - Denise Mina - Sanctum
30/65 - John Williams - Butcher's Crossing
31/65 - Anita Brookner - Hotel Du Lac
32/65 - Peter James - Need You Dead
33/65 - Stephen King - Carrie
34/65 - Andy Hamilton - The Star Witness
35/65 - Jessie Burton - The Muse
36/65 - Stephen King - Christine (8/10)
37/65 - Belinda Bauer - The Beautiful Dead
38/65 - John Irving - The Cider House Rules (9/10)
39/65 - Ruth Rendell - A New Lease of Death
40/65 - Stephen King - It (10/10)
41/65 - Annie Proulx - Heart Songs
42/65 - Ruth Rendell - Wolf to The Slaughter
43/65 - Bret Easton Ellis - American Psycho
44/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Best Man To Die
45/65 - Sarah Perry - The Essex Serpent
46/65 - Ruth Rendell - A Guilty Thing Surprised
47/65 - David Mitchell - number9dream
48/65 - Ruth Rendell - No More Dying Then
49/65 - Denise Mina - The Long Drop
*
50/65 - Ruth Rendell - Murder Being Done Once*


----------



## braindancer (Oct 6, 2017)

1/20 - The Secret History - Donna Tartt
2/20 - The Grifters - Jim Thompson
3/20 - His Bloody Project - Graeme Macrae Burnet
4/20 - The Sellout - Paul Beatty
5/20 - The North Water - Ian McGuire
6/20 - The Little Friend - Donna Tartt
7/20 - Black Water Lillies - Michel Bussi
8/20 - The Essex Serpent - Sarah Perry
9/20 - The Mask of Dimitrios - Eric Ambler
10/20 - Girl in a Band - Kim Gordon
11/20 - We are all completely beside ourselves - Karen Joy Fowler
12/20 - The Son - Phillip Meyer
13/20 - The Power - Naomi Alderman
14/20 - Another Country - James Baldwin
15/20 - Station Eleven - Emily St. John Mandel
16/20 - The Haunting of Hill House - Shirley Jackson
17/20 - Requiem for a Dream - Hubert Selby Jr


----------



## D'wards (Oct 6, 2017)

1/26 - Blood Meridian - Cormac McCarthy (reread)
2/26 - Dead Funny: Horror Stories by Comedians - Edited by Robin Ince and Johnny Mains
3/26 - Frank Skinner on the Road by Frank Skinner
4/26 - Karlology by Karl Pilkington
5/26 - Wolf Hall by Hilary Mantel
6/26 - Pennine Walkies by Mark Wallington
7/26 - The Secret Diary of Adrian Mole age 13 3/4 by Sue Townsend (reread)
8/26 - All the Pretty Horses by Cormac McCarthy
9/26 - 2001 A Space Odyssey by Arthur C. Clarke (reread)
10/26 - Born to Run by Bruce Springsteen
11/26 - The Girl on the Train by Paula Hawkins
12/26 - Dead Funny Encore: More Horror Stories by Comedians - Edited by Robin Ince and Johnny Mains
13/26 - The Growing Pains of Adrian Mole by Sue Townsend (reread)
14/26 - IT by Stephen King
15/26 - What Planet Am I On? by Shaun Ryder
16/26 - I Am Pilgrim by Terry Hayes
17/26 - The Crossing by Cormac McCarthy
18/26 - Clothes Clothes Clothes Music Music Music Boys Boys Boys by Viv Albertine
19/26 - Watership Down by Richard Adams
20/26 - The True Confessions of Adrian Albert Mole by Sue Townsend (reread)
21/26 - The Martian by Andy Weir
22/40 - Don't You Leave Me Here by Wilko Johnson
23/40 - Adrian Mole: The Wilderness Years by Sue Townsend (reread)
24/40 - The Darling Buds of May by H.E. Bates
25/40 - The Son by Philipp Meyer
26/40 - Adrian Mole the Cappuccino Years by Sue Townsend (reread)
27/40 - Altered Carbon by Richard Morgan
28/40 - The Men Who Stare at Goats by Jon Ronson
29/40 - Frankenstein by Mary Shelley
30/40 - Adrian Mole and the Small Amphibians by Sue Townsend
31/40 - Undisclosed by Steve Alten
32/40 - Head On by Julian Cope
33/40 - Disgrace by J.M. Coetzee
34/40 - Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone by J.K. Rowling  (reread)


----------



## marshall (Oct 6, 2017)

51/109 – Jake Arnott – The Fatal Tree, the early 18th century tale of Edgworth Bess and famous goal-breaker Jack Sheppard told in the vernacular or ‘flash’ of the low-life of Romeville (London). Best Arnott I’ve ready, and you pick up the language really quickly, like Clockwork O.

52/109 – Clayton Lindemouth – Cold Quiet Country, 70s Wyoming, rural, snowy, dark noir crime featuring the monstrous Sheriff Bittersmith, great character.

53/109 – Kirby Gann – Ghosting, beautifully written tale of drug running in the boonies of 90s America, betrayal, family fallouts, gritty, good.

54/109 – Linwood Barclay – Bad Move

55/109 – Linwood Barclay – Bad Guys

56/109 – Linwood Barclay – Bad News

57/109 – Linwood Barclay – Bad Luck, ridiculously lightweight crime/comedy series, comforting, addictive, hypochondriac writer Zack Walker and his over-caution keep getting his family into tight spots with the wrong types. God knows why I had to read the lot in a couple of sittings. Hardly recommended.

58/109 – Tom Piccirilli – The Last Kind Words – highly recommended, crime family, boys all named after breeds of dogs (Collie, Terrier, etc), great stuff.

59/109 – Matthew McBride – Frank Sinatra in a Blender, Oxycontin-addicted PI in St Louis, very funny.

60/109 – Lucy Lethbridge – Servants, 20th century Britain seen through the eyes of ‘those who served’, butlers, footmen, cooks, au pairs, really good research.


----------



## Voley (Oct 6, 2017)

1/30 Substance: Inside New Order - Peter Hook
2/30 The Illustrated A Brief History Of Time - Stephen Hawking
3/30 A Clash Of Kings - George R.R. Martin
4/30 Reelin' In The Years: The Soundtrack Of A Northern Life - Mark Radcliffe
5/30 Look Back In Hunger: The Autobiography - Jo Brand
6/30 Dodgers - Bill Beverly
7/30 Altamont: The Rolling Stones, The Hells Angels And The Inside Story of Rock's Darkest Day - Joel Selvin
8/30 Live At The Brixton Academy: A Riotous Life In The Music Business - Simon Parkes
9/30 Travels With Charley: In Search Of America - John Steinbeck
10/30 A Storm Of Swords Book 1: Steel And Snow - George R.R. Martin
11/30 Girl In A Band - Kim Gordon
12/30 The Goldfinch - Donna Tartt
13/30 Hound Dog - Richard Blandford
14/30 American Gods - Neil Gaiman
15/30 Daft Wee Stories - Limmy
16/30 Don't You Leave Me Here - Wilko Johnson
17/30 What Planet Am I On? - Shaun Ryder
18/30 My Old Man: Tales Of Our Fathers - ed. Ted Kessler
19/30 The Outsider - Albert Camus
20/30 Kill Your Friends - John Niven
21/30 The Devil All The Time - Donald Ray Pollock 
22/30 Thinking About It Only Makes It Worse - David Mitchell 

The 'Peep Show' one, not the 'Cloud Atlas' one. Started off very funny in a grumpy old man rant style but drifted a bit when he got on to politics. Best bit was his outrage at people who complain about bin collections. I've worked in waste management so big fist bump there. You've got to like anyone who has a chapter titled 'Horrible, Horrible Progress' though really, haven't you?


----------



## Me76 (Oct 7, 2017)

1/50 Teenage Revolution, Alan Davies
2/50 The Third Woman, Jonathan Freedland
3/50 The Art of Peeling an Orange, Victoria Avilan
4/50 Courting Trouble, Lisa M Hawkins
5/50 Dr Vigilante, Alberto Hazan
6/50 the Husband's Secret, Liane Moriarty
7/50 Sleep Tight, Rachel Abbot
8/50 A Dark Adapted Eye, Barbara Vine 
9/50 Patchwork Man, DB Martin
10/50 Gone Bad, JB Turner
11/50 The Devil Wears Prada, Lauren Weisberger
12/50 The Cry, Helen Fitzgerald
13/50 While My Eyes Were Closed, Linda Green
14/50 Total Victim Theory, Ian Ballard
15/50 Alternate Lifestyles, Lisa M Hawkins
16/50 Dodgers, Bill Beverly
17/50 Tess of the D'urbervilles, Thomas Hardy
18/50 Secrets of Happiness, Lucy Diamond
19/50 St Lucy's home for girls raised by wolves, Karen Russell
20/50 Love Nina, Nina Stubbs
21/50 Innocence, Dean Koontz
22/50 Diamonds in the Sky, MA Harper
23/50 Son of a Serial Killer, Jams N Roses
24/50 Blood of a Serial Killer, Jams N Roses. 
25/50 When my Ship Comes In, Sue Wilsher
26/50 Fanatic, Jams N Roses
27/50 Brilliant & Forever, Kevin McNeil
28/50 The Girl in the Maze, RK Jackson
29/50 The Martian, Andy Weir
30/50 High Rise, JG Ballard
31/50 Affliction, Laurell K Hamilton
32/50 Slip, David Estes
33/50 Synchronised Breathing, Tara Ellison
34/50 Savage Lane, Jason Starr
35/50 A Smudge of Gray, Jonathan Sturak
36/50 A Family Saga, Patricia Jetson
37/50 High Society, Ben Elton
38/50 The Wonder, Emma Donoghue
39/50 Hunter / Prey, Sam Sisavath
40/50 Taking Flight, Adrian Magnuson. 
41/50 Sleeping Beauties, Stephen and Owen King


----------



## marty21 (Oct 7, 2017)

1/75 Sanctuary : After it Happened Book 5 -  Devon C Ford
2/75 1916 : The Morning After - Tim Pat Coogan
3/75 Last Stand at Saber River - Elmore Leonard
4/75 After : The Shock - Scott Nicholson
5/75 After : The Echo - Scott Nicholson
6/75 After : Milepost 291 - Scott Nicholson
7/75 After : Whiteout - Scott Nicholson
8/75 After : Red Scare - Scott Nicholson
9/75 Surviving The Evacuation : Ireland - Book 9 -Frank Tayell
10/75 Crisis - Frank Gardner
11/75 Outcast London : A Study in the Relationship Between Classes in Victorian Society - Gareth Stedman Jones
12/75 After : Dying Light - Scott Nicholson
13/75 The Ruins - T W Piperbrook
14/75 Confederates - Thomas Keneally
15/75 Black Water Lilies - Michel Bussi
16/75 The Revenge of History - Seumas Milne
17/75 The Great War : The American Front - Harry Turtledove.
18/75 The Wrong Side of Goodbye - Michael Connelly
19/75 Surviving The Evacuation : The Last Candidate - Book 10 . Frank Tayell
20/75 The Gunslinger : The Dark Tower - Stephen King.
21/75 Out of Bounds - Val McDermid
22/75 Hurst - Robin Crumby
23/75 The Great War : Walk In Hell - Harry Turtledove
24/75 Cold Earth - Ann Cleeves
25/75 Critical Dawn - Darren Wearmouth & Colin Barnes
26/75 Critical Path - Wearmouth & Barnes
27/75 Critical Strike - Wearmouth & Barnes
28/75 The Birdwatcher - William Shaw
29/75 Dodgers - Bill Beverly
30/75 Dark Town - Thomas Mullen
31/75 A Hero In France - Alan Furst
32/75 Reelin' in The Years : The Soundtrack of a Northern Life. - Mark Radcliffe
33/75 The Scarecrow - Michael Connelly
34/75 Roads :A Millennial Journey Along America''s Great Interstate Highways - Larry McMurtry
35/75 Rebellion: After It Happened Book 6 - Devon C Ford
36/75 Sentinel - Robin Crumby
37/75 The Fire Sermon - Raphael Dogg
38/75 Earth Alone - Daniel Arenson
39/75 Earth Lost - Daniel Arenson
40/75 Earth Rising - Daniel Arenson
41/75 I am Pilgrim - Terry Hayes
42/75 To Kill The President - Sam Bourne
43/75 The Contours of American History - William Appleman Williams
44/75 The Killing of Osama Bin Laden - Seymour Hersh.
45/75 Nomad - James Swallow
46/75 Surviving The Evacuation: Search and Rescue . Book 11 - Frank Tayell
47/75 The Strength of the Wolf : The Secret History of America's War on Drugs - Douglas Valentine.
48/75 I Am Missing - Tim Weaver.
49/75 Exile - James Swallow
50/75  The Ministry of Nostalgia - Owen Hatherley
51/75 The Age of Jihad - Patrick Cockburn
52/75 Holy Island - LJ Ross
53/75 Sycamore Gap - LJ Ross
54/75 Heavenfield - LJ Ross
******

55/75 Angel - LJ Ross


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 8, 2017)

Me76 said:


> 41/50 Sleeping Beauties, Stephen and Owen King



How was it?


----------



## Me76 (Oct 8, 2017)

BoatieBird said:


> How was it?


Really good.  Some typical Stephen king tropes and characters, but a not typical ending which was nice.  I'd love to know how they wrote it together though.  I always thought writing was a very solitary activity.


----------



## crossthebreeze (Oct 8, 2017)

1/30 Laurie Lee - Cider with Rosie
2/30 Nnedi Okorafor - Lagoon
3/30 David Baird - Between Two Fires:	  Guerilla war in the Spanish sierras
4/30 Virginia Woolf - Mrs Dalloway
5/30 Lyn Gardner - Ice

Well i've seriously forgotten about this challenge, i've not been great at reading, but i have read a few:

6/30 Laurie Lee - As I Walked Out One Midsummer Morning
7/30 Laurie Lee - A Moment of War
8/30 Kate Evans - Red Rosa
9/30 George E. Brown - The Pruning of Trees, Shrubs and Conifers
10/30 Austin Chant - Peter Darling

The last one was a queer revisiting of Peter Pan and surprisingly good considering 

I'm going to have to up my reading game over the next few weeks if i'm going to get anywhere near my target.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Oct 8, 2017)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 1/25 Malcolm X and Alex Haley - The Autobiography of Malcolm X
> 2/25 Alex de Jonge - Nightmare Culture: Lautremont & "Les Chants de Maldoror"
> 3/25 Viv Albertine - Clothes Clothes Clothes Music Music Music Boys Boys Boys
> 4/25 Endnotes 1: Preliminary Materials For A Balance Sheet Of The Twentieth Century
> ...



*26/25 Simon Morris - Creepshots*

Depressing fictionalised letter to a young woman by former Ceramic Hobs vocalist. Manchester, drinking, kinky sex, the relationship between art galleries and homelessness, friends committing suicide, ageing, adventures, Lana Del Ray. Weirder than the first section of his previous book "Consumer Guide".


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 8, 2017)

Me76 said:


> Really good.  Some typical Stephen king tropes and characters, but a not typical ending which was nice.  I'd love to know how they wrote it together though.  I always thought writing was a very solitary activity.





I've got it earmarked for my holiday read when I'm away later this month.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 9, 2017)

1/75 Sanctuary : After it Happened Book 5 -  Devon C Ford
2/75 1916 : The Morning After - Tim Pat Coogan
3/75 Last Stand at Saber River - Elmore Leonard
4/75 After : The Shock - Scott Nicholson
5/75 After : The Echo - Scott Nicholson
6/75 After : Milepost 291 - Scott Nicholson
7/75 After : Whiteout - Scott Nicholson
8/75 After : Red Scare - Scott Nicholson
9/75 Surviving The Evacuation : Ireland - Book 9 -Frank Tayell
10/75 Crisis - Frank Gardner
11/75 Outcast London : A Study in the Relationship Between Classes in Victorian Society - Gareth Stedman Jones
12/75 After : Dying Light - Scott Nicholson
13/75 The Ruins - T W Piperbrook
14/75 Confederates - Thomas Keneally
15/75 Black Water Lilies - Michel Bussi
16/75 The Revenge of History - Seumas Milne
17/75 The Great War : The American Front - Harry Turtledove.
18/75 The Wrong Side of Goodbye - Michael Connelly
19/75 Surviving The Evacuation : The Last Candidate - Book 10 . Frank Tayell
20/75 The Gunslinger : The Dark Tower - Stephen King.
21/75 Out of Bounds - Val McDermid
22/75 Hurst - Robin Crumby
23/75 The Great War : Walk In Hell - Harry Turtledove
24/75 Cold Earth - Ann Cleeves
25/75 Critical Dawn - Darren Wearmouth & Colin Barnes
26/75 Critical Path - Wearmouth & Barnes
27/75 Critical Strike - Wearmouth & Barnes
28/75 The Birdwatcher - William Shaw
29/75 Dodgers - Bill Beverly
30/75 Dark Town - Thomas Mullen
31/75 A Hero In France - Alan Furst
32/75 Reelin' in The Years : The Soundtrack of a Northern Life. - Mark Radcliffe
33/75 The Scarecrow - Michael Connelly
34/75 Roads :A Millennial Journey Along America''s Great Interstate Highways - Larry McMurtry
35/75 Rebellion: After It Happened Book 6 - Devon C Ford
36/75 Sentinel - Robin Crumby
37/75 The Fire Sermon - Raphael Dogg
38/75 Earth Alone - Daniel Arenson
39/75 Earth Lost - Daniel Arenson
40/75 Earth Rising - Daniel Arenson
41/75 I am Pilgrim - Terry Hayes
42/75 To Kill The President - Sam Bourne
43/75 The Contours of American History - William Appleman Williams
44/75 The Killing of Osama Bin Laden - Seymour Hersh.
45/75 Nomad - James Swallow
46/75 Surviving The Evacuation: Search and Rescue . Book 11 - Frank Tayell
47/75 The Strength of the Wolf : The Secret History of America's War on Drugs - Douglas Valentine.
48/75 I Am Missing - Tim Weaver.
49/75 Exile - James Swallow
50/75  The Ministry of Nostalgia - Owen Hatherley
51/75 The Age of Jihad - Patrick Cockburn
52/75 Holy Island - LJ Ross
53/75 Sycamore Gap - LJ Ross
54/75 Heavenfield - LJ Ross
55/75 Angel - LJ Ross
*****?
56/75 High Force - LJ Ross


----------



## ringo (Oct 9, 2017)

crossthebreeze said:


> George E. Brown - The Pruning of Trees, Shrubs and Conifers


Any good?

I've recently read Jake Hobson's Niwaki about Japanese tree pruning specifically, but have got this one on the way for more general pruning:


----------



## PursuedByBears (Oct 9, 2017)

1/25 Ken Follett - World Without End
2/25 Frances Hardinge - Fly By Night
3/25 Larry McMurtry - Lonesome Dove
4/25 Roald Dahl - Madness (short stories)
5/25 Raymond Chandler - The Big Sleep
6/25 David Rodigan - My Life in Reggae
7/25 Alan Garner - The Owl Service
8/25 William Goldman - The Princess Bride
9/25 George Orwell - Burmese Days
10/25 John Steinbeck - Cannery Row
11/25 Bill Beverly - Dodgers
12/25 Brian Jacques - Redwall
13/25 Philip Pullman - Northern Lights (reread)
14/25 Stephen P Kershaw - A Brief History of the Roman Empire: Rise and Fall
15/25 China Miéville - Perdido Street Station
16/25 Neil Gaiman - Norse Mythology
17/26 Philip Pullman - The Subtle Knife (reread)
18/26 Philip Pullman - The Amber Spyglass (reread)
19/26 James S A Corey - Leviathan Wakes
20/26 Felicia Day - You're Never Weird On The Internet (almost)
21/26 James S A Corey - Caliban's War
22/26 James S A Corey - Abbadon's Gate
23/26 Stieg Larsson - The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 10, 2017)

77- Is Theory Good for the Jews?  - Bruno Chaouat
78 - The Situationist International in Britain: Modernism, Surrealism, and the Avant-Garde  - Sam Cooper
79 - Anticapitalism and Culture: Radical Theory and Popular Politics  - Jeremy Gilbert 
80 - The Consul : Contributions to the History of the Situationist International and Its Time Vol 2 - Ralp Rumney (well 'conversations with RR').
81 - Capital and its Discontents : Conversations with Radical Thinkers in a Time of Tumult – Sasha Lilley (this was a finishing off of a book i'd half read a previous year)


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Oct 10, 2017)

1/25: Noam Chomsky - On Anarchism
2/25: Geoffrey Beattie - The Corner Boys
3/25: David Harvey - Rebel Cities
4/25: Lisa McKenzie - Getting by
5/25: David Harvey - A brief history of neoliberalism
6/25 Johnny Marr - Set the boy free
7/25 David Keenan - This is memorial device
8/25 Michael Grenfell - Pierre Bourideu: Key Concepts
9/25 Winlow/Hall/Treadwell - The rise of the right
10/25 Anthony Cartwright - Iron Towns
11/25 Jones/Lukes/Wodke - Triptych: Three Studies of Manic Street Preachers The Holy Bible
12/25 David Harvey - The Condition of Postmodernity
13/25 Maajid Nawaz - Radical
14/25 Mike Savage - Social Class in the 21st Century
15/25 Mark Fisher - Ghosts of my life
16/25 Simon Charlesworth - A phenomenology of working class experience
17/25 EP Thompson - The Making of the English Working Class
18/25 Richard Hoggart - The uses of Literacy
19/25 Paul Willis- Learning to Labour
20/25 Simon Gunn - History and Cultural Theory 
21/25 Peter Hook - Substance 
22/25 Jefferson Cowie - Stayin Alive 
23/25 - Anthony Cartwright - The Cut 
24/25 - Walter Benjamin - The Arcades Project 

I am going to smash my target (even though EP Thompson detained me for months!)


----------



## marty21 (Oct 11, 2017)

1/75 Sanctuary : After it Happened Book 5 -  Devon C Ford
2/75 1916 : The Morning After - Tim Pat Coogan
3/75 Last Stand at Saber River - Elmore Leonard
4/75 After : The Shock - Scott Nicholson
5/75 After : The Echo - Scott Nicholson
6/75 After : Milepost 291 - Scott Nicholson
7/75 After : Whiteout - Scott Nicholson
8/75 After : Red Scare - Scott Nicholson
9/75 Surviving The Evacuation : Ireland - Book 9 -Frank Tayell
10/75 Crisis - Frank Gardner
11/75 Outcast London : A Study in the Relationship Between Classes in Victorian Society - Gareth Stedman Jones
12/75 After : Dying Light - Scott Nicholson
13/75 The Ruins - T W Piperbrook
14/75 Confederates - Thomas Keneally
15/75 Black Water Lilies - Michel Bussi
16/75 The Revenge of History - Seumas Milne
17/75 The Great War : The American Front - Harry Turtledove.
18/75 The Wrong Side of Goodbye - Michael Connelly
19/75 Surviving The Evacuation : The Last Candidate - Book 10 . Frank Tayell
20/75 The Gunslinger : The Dark Tower - Stephen King.
21/75 Out of Bounds - Val McDermid
22/75 Hurst - Robin Crumby
23/75 The Great War : Walk In Hell - Harry Turtledove
24/75 Cold Earth - Ann Cleeves
25/75 Critical Dawn - Darren Wearmouth & Colin Barnes
26/75 Critical Path - Wearmouth & Barnes
27/75 Critical Strike - Wearmouth & Barnes
28/75 The Birdwatcher - William Shaw
29/75 Dodgers - Bill Beverly
30/75 Dark Town - Thomas Mullen
31/75 A Hero In France - Alan Furst
32/75 Reelin' in The Years : The Soundtrack of a Northern Life. - Mark Radcliffe
33/75 The Scarecrow - Michael Connelly
34/75 Roads :A Millennial Journey Along America''s Great Interstate Highways - Larry McMurtry
35/75 Rebellion: After It Happened Book 6 - Devon C Ford
36/75 Sentinel - Robin Crumby
37/75 The Fire Sermon - Raphael Dogg
38/75 Earth Alone - Daniel Arenson
39/75 Earth Lost - Daniel Arenson
40/75 Earth Rising - Daniel Arenson
41/75 I am Pilgrim - Terry Hayes
42/75 To Kill The President - Sam Bourne
43/75 The Contours of American History - William Appleman Williams
44/75 The Killing of Osama Bin Laden - Seymour Hersh.
45/75 Nomad - James Swallow
46/75 Surviving The Evacuation: Search and Rescue . Book 11 - Frank Tayell
47/75 The Strength of the Wolf : The Secret History of America's War on Drugs - Douglas Valentine.
48/75 I Am Missing - Tim Weaver.
49/75 Exile - James Swallow
50/75  The Ministry of Nostalgia - Owen Hatherley
51/75 The Age of Jihad - Patrick Cockburn
52/75 Holy Island - LJ Ross
53/75 Sycamore Gap - LJ Ross
54/75 Heavenfield - LJ Ross
55/75 Angel - LJ Ross
56/75 High Force - LJ Ross
*****

57/75 Cragside - LJ Ross 

Last of the series  (more to come) very enjoyable detective fiction , apparently there is a circle of devil worshippers in Geordie Land


----------



## iona (Oct 11, 2017)

1) Insurgent - Veronica Roth
2) 1Q84, Book One - Haruki Murakami
3) 1Q84, Book Two - Haruki Murakami
4) Fatal Burn - Lisa Jackson
5) 1Q84, Book Three - Haruki Murakami
6) The Little Friend - Donna Tartt

Now reading a nearly 1000-page novel and some nonfiction thing about suicide terrorism at the same time so that might be me done for the month - or even the year, given how infrequent my reading's been so far.


----------



## nogojones (Oct 12, 2017)

Made it!

1/35 Jim Thompson - Savage Night
2/35 Phil Edwards - More Work! Less Pay! Rebellion And Repression in Italy, 1972-77
3/35 Martin Ford - Rise of the Robots: Technology and the Threat of a Jobleess Future
4/35 Franya J. Berkman - Monument Eternal: The Music of Alice Coltrane
5/35 Anthony Burgess - The Wanting Seed
6/35 Theresa Urbainczyk - Slave Revolts in Antiquity
7/35 Iain M. Banks - Matter
8/35 Marvin E. Gettleman - Vietnam History, Documents and Opinions on a Major World Crisis
9/35 Ursula LeGuin - The Dispossessed
10/35 Studs Terkel - American Dreams Lost & Found
11/35 Mikhail Bulgakov - Heart Of A Dog
12/35 John Edwards - The Spanish Inquisition
13/35 Kevin Doogan - New Capitalism? The Transformation of Work
14/35 Bill Beverly - Dodgers 
15/35 Vilem Flusser - The History of the Devil
16/35 Daniel Woodrell - The Ones You Do
17/38 Herbert Marshall - Mayakovsky and His Poetry
18/35 Iain M. Banks - The Hydrogen Sonata
19/35 Jim Thompson - The Criminal
20/35 Charles E. Cobb - This Nonviolent Stuff'll Get You Killed
21/35 Kurt Vonnegut - Sirens of Titan
22/35 Andre Breton - What is Surrealism? : Selected Writings 
23/35 Bret Easton Ellis - Imperial Bedrooms
24/35 Noam Chomsky - Profit Over People
25/35 Martin Luther King - The Words Of...
26/35 Dan Georgakas & Marvin Surkin - Detroit: I Do Mind Dying: A Study in Urban Revolution
27/35 Elizabeth David - French Country Cooking
28/35 Peter Godfrey-Smith - Other Minds 
29/35 Graham Greene - It's a Battlefield
30/35 Iain M. Banks - Surface Detail
31/35 Marina Lewycka - A Short History of Tractors in Ukrainian
32/35 Eric Hazan - A History of the Barracade
33/35 Philip K. Dick - The Collected Stories of, Vol.4. 
*
34/35 Angela Nagle - Kill All Normies
35/35 Evelyn Anderson - Hammer or Anvil - A history of the German labour movement*


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Oct 12, 2017)

Been on a classic murder mystery /crime novel series binge...

Caro Fraser...
Caper Court Series
1.The Pupil
2.Judicial Whispers
3. An Immoral Code
4. A Hallowed Place
5. A Perfect Obsession
6. A Calculating Heart
7. Breath Of Corruption
8. Errors Of Judgement
9. The Summer House Party (the Hadron chronicles)

E.R.Punchon  
10. Death among the sunbathers
11. Information received
12. Diabolical candelabra
13. The bath mysteries
14. Music tells all
15. Death comes to Cambers
16. The attending truth
17. Everybody always tells
18. The secret search
19. It might lead anywhere
20. Six were present
21. The house of Godwinsson
22. Death of a beauty queen
23. Ten star clues
24. So many doors
25. Mystery of Mr Jessop
26. Strange ending
27. There's a reason for everything
28. The Dark garden
29. Night's cloak
30. Dictator's way
31. Comes a stranger
32. Crossword mystery
33. Four strange women
34. Suspects nine
35. Mystery villa
36. The golden dagger
37. The dusky hour
38. Brought to light
39. The conqueror inn
40. Secrets can't be kept
41. Murder abroad
42. Dark is the clue
43. Triple quest
44. Helen passes by

Got a bit hooked on old fashioned murder...


----------



## Signal 11 (Oct 12, 2017)

8/20 - Clothes Clothes Clothes Music Music Music Boys Boys Boys - Viv Albertine
9/20 - Capital vol. 1 - Karl Marx


----------



## 8115 (Oct 12, 2017)

1/20 My Cousin Rachel, Daphne du Maurier
2/20 Why I'm No Longer Talking To White People About Race, Reni Eddo-Lodge
3/20 Miss Peregrine's Home for Perculiar Children, Ransom Riggs
4/20 Capitalism: A Ghost Story, Arundhati Roy
5/20 The Private Patient, PD James
6/20 The Outrun, Amy Liptrot
7/20 The Ministry of Utmost Happiness, Arundhati Roy
8/20 The Underground Railway, Colson Whitehead
9/20 The Sense of an Ending, Julian Barnes
10/20 White Teeth, Zadie Smith
*11/20 Abandoned Buildings in North Texas, Jen Waldo*


----------



## marty21 (Oct 13, 2017)

1/75 Sanctuary : After it Happened Book 5 -  Devon C Ford
2/75 1916 : The Morning After - Tim Pat Coogan
3/75 Last Stand at Saber River - Elmore Leonard
4/75 After : The Shock - Scott Nicholson
5/75 After : The Echo - Scott Nicholson
6/75 After : Milepost 291 - Scott Nicholson
7/75 After : Whiteout - Scott Nicholson
8/75 After : Red Scare - Scott Nicholson
9/75 Surviving The Evacuation : Ireland - Book 9 -Frank Tayell
10/75 Crisis - Frank Gardner
11/75 Outcast London : A Study in the Relationship Between Classes in Victorian Society - Gareth Stedman Jones
12/75 After : Dying Light - Scott Nicholson
13/75 The Ruins - T W Piperbrook
14/75 Confederates - Thomas Keneally
15/75 Black Water Lilies - Michel Bussi
16/75 The Revenge of History - Seumas Milne
17/75 The Great War : The American Front - Harry Turtledove.
18/75 The Wrong Side of Goodbye - Michael Connelly
19/75 Surviving The Evacuation : The Last Candidate - Book 10 . Frank Tayell
20/75 The Gunslinger : The Dark Tower - Stephen King.
21/75 Out of Bounds - Val McDermid
22/75 Hurst - Robin Crumby
23/75 The Great War : Walk In Hell - Harry Turtledove
24/75 Cold Earth - Ann Cleeves
25/75 Critical Dawn - Darren Wearmouth & Colin Barnes
26/75 Critical Path - Wearmouth & Barnes
27/75 Critical Strike - Wearmouth & Barnes
28/75 The Birdwatcher - William Shaw
29/75 Dodgers - Bill Beverly
30/75 Dark Town - Thomas Mullen
31/75 A Hero In France - Alan Furst
32/75 Reelin' in The Years : The Soundtrack of a Northern Life. - Mark Radcliffe
33/75 The Scarecrow - Michael Connelly
34/75 Roads :A Millennial Journey Along America''s Great Interstate Highways - Larry McMurtry
35/75 Rebellion: After It Happened Book 6 - Devon C Ford
36/75 Sentinel - Robin Crumby
37/75 The Fire Sermon - Raphael Dogg
38/75 Earth Alone - Daniel Arenson
39/75 Earth Lost - Daniel Arenson
40/75 Earth Rising - Daniel Arenson
41/75 I am Pilgrim - Terry Hayes
42/75 To Kill The President - Sam Bourne
43/75 The Contours of American History - William Appleman Williams
44/75 The Killing of Osama Bin Laden - Seymour Hersh.
45/75 Nomad - James Swallow
46/75 Surviving The Evacuation: Search and Rescue . Book 11 - Frank Tayell
47/75 The Strength of the Wolf : The Secret History of America's War on Drugs - Douglas Valentine.
48/75 I Am Missing - Tim Weaver.
49/75 Exile - James Swallow
50/75  The Ministry of Nostalgia - Owen Hatherley
51/75 The Age of Jihad - Patrick Cockburn
52/75 Holy Island - LJ Ross
53/75 Sycamore Gap - LJ Ross
54/75 Heavenfield - LJ Ross
55/75 Angel - LJ Ross
56/75 High Force - LJ Ross
57/75 Cragside - LJ Ross

*****
58/75 Extreme Measures - Vince Flynn


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 13, 2017)

1/60 Richard Price - The Whites
2/60 Ali Smith - Public Library & Other Stories
3/60 Hannah Eaton - Naming Monsters
4/60 Jeff Vandermeer - Authority
5/60 Simon Garfield - To The Letter - A Celebration Of The Lost Art Of Letter Writing
6/60 Claire North - The Sudden Appearance Of Hope
7/60 Dan Lepard - Short & Sweet
8/60 Stella Gibbons - Cold Comfort Farm
9/60 George RR Martin - A Feast For Crows
10/60 Haruki Murakami - What I Talk About When I Talk About Running
11/60 Adam Roberts - The Thing Itself
12/60 Roger Crowley - Empires Of The Sea The Final Battle For The Mediterranean, 1521-1580
13/60 Philip Hoare - Leviathan, or The Whale
14/60 Johan Hari - Chasing The Scream (don't bother reading this, it's shite)
15/60 George RR Martin - A Dance With Dragons: Dreams & Dust
16/60 George RR - A Dance With Dragons: After The Feast
17/60 Gilbert Shelton - The Freak Brothers Omnibus: Every Freak Brothers Story Rolled Into One Bumper Package
18/60 Jeff Vandermeer - Acceptance
19/60 Dan Rhodes - Little Hands Clapping
20/60 Terry Pratchett & Neil Gaiman - Good Omens.
21/60 Graeme Macrae Burnet - His Bloody Project
22/60 Grace Jones - I'll Never Write My Memoirs
23/60 Andrew Michael Hurley - The Loney
24/60 Bill Beverley - Dodgers
25/60 Christos Tsiolkas - The Slap
26/60 Lynley Dodd - Hairy Maclary, Shoo
27/60 David Ellwand - Head, Shoulders, Knees & Toes
28/60 Storytime Tales - I Love You, Mummy
29/60 Victoria Tebbs - See & Say: Baby Jesus Story
30/60 Unknown - Play With Peppa: A Puppet Play Book
31/60 Valerie Thomas/Korky Paul - Winnie's Dinosaur Day
32/60 Unknown - Tell Me About The Farm
33/60 Carol Lawson - The Big Wish
34/60 Carol Benoist/Cathy Gilmore - Easter Bunny's Amazing Day
35/60 Frances Barry - Duckie's Ducklings
36/60 Unknown - Thomas & Friends: Edward and the Party
37/60 Janet & Allen Ahlberg - The Jolly Postman or Other People's Letters
38/60 Storytime Tales: Excuse Me!
39/60 Paul Beatty - The Sellout
40/60 Naomi Alderman - The Power
41/60 Ted Chiang - Stories Of Your Life
42/60 Nikesh Shukla (ed.) - The Good Immigrant
43/60  Apostolos Doxiadis, Christos H. Papadimitriou, Alecos Papadatos (illustrator), Annie Di Donna (illustrator) - Logicomix: An Epic Search For Truth
44/60 Nicholas Gurewitch - The Trial Of Colonel Sweeto & Other Stories


----------



## crossthebreeze (Oct 13, 2017)

ringo said:


> Any good?
> 
> I've recently read Jake Hobson's Niwaki about Japanese tree pruning specifically, but have got this one on the way for more general pruning:
> View attachment 117409


Those books look good!  I'm trying to persuade one of the private gardens I do to let me do some cloud pruning (seeing as I'm a gardener with no garden of my own nowadays )  The George E. Brown book is a bit of a classic - its all about naturalistic pruning and correct technique - some very useful and good stuff in there, but its a bit dry.


----------



## crossthebreeze (Oct 13, 2017)

1/30 Laurie Lee - Cider with Rosie
2/30 Nnedi Okorafor - Lagoon
3/30 David Baird - Between Two Fires: Guerilla war in the Spanish sierras
4/30 Virginia Woolf - Mrs Dalloway
5/30 Lyn Gardner - Ice
6/30 Laurie Lee - As I Walked Out One Midsummer Morning
7/30 Laurie Lee - A Moment of War
8/30 Kate Evans - Red Rosa
9/30 George E. Brown - The Pruning of Trees, Shrubs and Conifers
10/30 Austin Chant - Peter Darling

11/30 Elly Griffiths - The Crossing Place
First in a detective series, and I found it pretty gripping.


----------



## ringo (Oct 14, 2017)

crossthebreeze said:


> Those books look good!  I'm trying to persuade one of the private gardens I do to let me do some cloud pruning (seeing as I'm a gardener with no garden of my own nowadays )  The George E. Brown book is a bit of a classic - its all about naturalistic pruning and correct technique - some very useful and good stuff in there, but its a bit dry.


You should definitely have a go, it's very satisfying. 
I'll see if I can pick up a cheap copy of the Brown if its a classic, thanks for the heads up.
I bought the Niwaki book but then someone gave it to me in pdf format too so let me know if you want it.


----------



## D'wards (Oct 14, 2017)

1/26 - Blood Meridian - Cormac McCarthy (reread)
2/26 - Dead Funny: Horror Stories by Comedians - Edited by Robin Ince and Johnny Mains
3/26 - Frank Skinner on the Road by Frank Skinner
4/26 - Karlology by Karl Pilkington
5/26 - Wolf Hall by Hilary Mantel
6/26 - Pennine Walkies by Mark Wallington
7/26 - The Secret Diary of Adrian Mole age 13 3/4 by Sue Townsend (reread)
8/26 - All the Pretty Horses by Cormac McCarthy
9/26 - 2001 A Space Odyssey by Arthur C. Clarke (reread)
10/26 - Born to Run by Bruce Springsteen
11/26 - The Girl on the Train by Paula Hawkins
12/26 - Dead Funny Encore: More Horror Stories by Comedians - Edited by Robin Ince and Johnny Mains
13/26 - The Growing Pains of Adrian Mole by Sue Townsend (reread)
14/26 - IT by Stephen King
15/26 - What Planet Am I On? by Shaun Ryder
16/26 - I Am Pilgrim by Terry Hayes
17/26 - The Crossing by Cormac McCarthy
18/26 - Clothes Clothes Clothes Music Music Music Boys Boys Boys by Viv Albertine
19/26 - Watership Down by Richard Adams
20/26 - The True Confessions of Adrian Albert Mole by Sue Townsend (reread)
21/26 - The Martian by Andy Weir
22/40 - Don't You Leave Me Here by Wilko Johnson
23/40 - Adrian Mole: The Wilderness Years by Sue Townsend (reread)
24/40 - The Darling Buds of May by H.E. Bates
25/40 - The Son by Philipp Meyer
26/40 - Adrian Mole the Cappuccino Years by Sue Townsend (reread)
27/40 - Altered Carbon by Richard Morgan
28/40 - The Men Who Stare at Goats by Jon Ronson
29/40 - Frankenstein by Mary Shelley
30/40 - Adrian Mole and the Small Amphibians by Sue Townsend
31/40 - Undisclosed by Steve Alten
32/40 - Head On by Julian Cope
33/40 - Disgrace by J.M. Coetzee
34/40 - Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone by J.K. Rowling (reread)
35/40 - Rule of the Bone by Russell Banks (reread)


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Oct 14, 2017)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 1/25 Malcolm X and Alex Haley - The Autobiography of Malcolm X
> 2/25 Alex de Jonge - Nightmare Culture: Lautremont & "Les Chants de Maldoror"
> 3/25 Viv Albertine - Clothes Clothes Clothes Music Music Music Boys Boys Boys
> 4/25 Endnotes 1: Preliminary Materials For A Balance Sheet Of The Twentieth Century
> ...



*27/25 Gabi Losoncy - Second Person*

Oddly fetishistic and microscopic self-reflection. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## ringo (Oct 14, 2017)

1/45 And The Ass Saw The Angel - Nick Cave
2/45 Rant - Chuck Palahniuk
3/45 Thank You, Jeeves - PG Wodehouse
4/45 Disgrace - J.M. Coetzee
5/45 Dodgers - Bill Beverly
6/45 Fup - Jim Dodge
7/45 Dirty Havana Trilogy - Pedro Juan Gutierrez
8/45 Silk - Alessandro Baricco
9/45 Breakfast Of Champions - Kurt Vonnegut
10/45 The Sun Also Rises - Ernest Hemingway
11/45 Rodigan: My Life In Reggae - David Rodigan
12/45 Empire Of The Sun - JG Ballard
13/45 Post Office - Charles Bukowski
14/45 Chronicle Of A Death Foretold - Gabriel Garcia Marquez
15/45 The Saga Of Erik The Viking - Terry Jones
16/45 The End Of The Affair - Graham Greene
17/45 The Little Friend - Donna Tartt
18/45 Demon Dentist - David Walliams
19/45 Koko Takes A Holiday - Kieran Shea
20/45 The Son - Phillip Meyer
21/45 Futuristic Violence And Fancy Suits - David Wong
22/45 Cold Comfort Farm - Stella Gibbons
23/45 The Power Of The Dog - Thomas Savage
24/45 Friction - Joe Stretch
25/45 By Grand Central Station I Sat Down And Wept - Elizabeth Smart
26/45 Human Croquet - Kate Atkinson
27/45 Niwaki: Pruning, shaping and training trees the Japanese way - Jake Hobson
28/45 The Blind Assassin - Margaret Atwood
29/45 Still Midnight - Denise Mina


----------



## gawkrodger (Oct 14, 2017)

Applying for jobs is really killing my reading!

1 - Kilcullen - Out of the Mountains
2 - McAlevey - Raising Expectations (and Raising Hell) - re-read
3 - Srnicek - Platform Capitalism
4 - Frase - Four Futures
5 - Dickens - Night Walks
6 - Ellis & Henderson - English Planning in Crisis
7- Beaumont - Night Walking: A Nocturnal History of London
8 - Dunn - Dark Matters: A Manifesto for the Nocturnal City
9 - Mieville - The City & The City
10 - Benjamin - One-way Street and other writings
11- Schlosser - Gods of Metal
12 - Machiavelli - The Prince
13 - Mieville - Perdido Street Station
14 - Shaw + Graham (eds.) - Our Digital Rights to the City
15 - William Morris - The Pilgrims of Hope
16 - Mieville - The Scar
17 - Mieville - Iron Council
18 - Steinbeck - The Pearl
19 - Mieville - Kraken
20 - Graham - Cities under siege: The new military urbanism
21 - Fisher - Capitalist Realism (re-read for a reading group)
22 - Nagle - Kill All Normies
23 - Pettifor - The Production of Money
24 - McKinstry - Spitfire
25 - Liz Berry - Black Country
26 - McKinstry - Lancaster
27 - Adamczak - Communism for Kids
28 - Southwood - Non-Stop Inertia (re-read for this reading group)
29 - Gabriel Garcia Marquez - Clandestine in Chile
*30 - Durand - Fictious Capital: How Finance is appropriating our future
31 - Varoufakis - Adults in the room
32 - Mieville - October*


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 14, 2017)

gawkrodger said:


> *32 - Mieville - October*


I've just started that - did you rate it?


----------



## gawkrodger (Oct 14, 2017)

yeh, enjoyable read. Often, unsurprisingly, more like reading a novel


----------



## braindancer (Oct 14, 2017)

1/20 - The Secret History - Donna Tartt
2/20 - The Grifters - Jim Thompson
3/20 - His Bloody Project - Graeme Macrae Burnet
4/20 - The Sellout - Paul Beatty
5/20 - The North Water - Ian McGuire
6/20 - The Little Friend - Donna Tartt
7/20 - Black Water Lillies - Michel Bussi
8/20 - The Essex Serpent - Sarah Perry
9/20 - The Mask of Dimitrios - Eric Ambler
10/20 - Girl in a Band - Kim Gordon
11/20 - We are all completely beside ourselves - Karen Joy Fowler
12/20 - The Son - Phillip Meyer
13/20 - The Power - Naomi Alderman
14/20 - Another Country - James Baldwin
15/20 - Station Eleven - Emily St. John Mandel
16/20 - The Haunting of Hill House - Shirley Jackson
17/20 - Requiem for a Dream - Hubert Selby Jr
18/20 - The Last Picture House - Larry Mcmurtry


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 15, 2017)

1. "Six Suspects" - Vikas Swarup
2. "Rather Be The Devil"  - Ian Rankin
3. "Those We Left Behind" *-* Stuart Neville
4. "Transition" - Iain Banks
6. "Streets of Darkness" - A.A. Dhand
7. "The Rapture" - Liz Jensen
8. "Collusion" - Stuart Neville
9. "Magpie Murders" - Anthony Horowitz
10."A Dark So Deadly" - Stuart MacBride
11. "Conclave" - Robert Harris
12. "A Time of Torment" - John Connolly
13. "The House of Dolls" - David Hewson
14. "A Game of Ghosts" - John Connolly
15 "The Truth About the Harry Quebert Affair" - Joel Dicker
16. "From the Dead" - Mark Billingham
17. "Black Water Lillies" - Michel Bussi
18 "Written in Bones" - James Oswald

*19. "The Hanging" - Lotte and Soren Hammer. Terrible translation and not a strong story. Not sure why I persisted with it*


----------



## Me76 (Oct 15, 2017)

1/50 Teenage Revolution, Alan Davies
2/50 The Third Woman, Jonathan Freedland
3/50 The Art of Peeling an Orange, Victoria Avilan
4/50 Courting Trouble, Lisa M Hawkins
5/50 Dr Vigilante, Alberto Hazan
6/50 the Husband's Secret, Liane Moriarty
7/50 Sleep Tight, Rachel Abbot
8/50 A Dark Adapted Eye, Barbara Vine 
9/50 Patchwork Man, DB Martin
10/50 Gone Bad, JB Turner
11/50 The Devil Wears Prada, Lauren Weisberger
12/50 The Cry, Helen Fitzgerald
13/50 While My Eyes Were Closed, Linda Green
14/50 Total Victim Theory, Ian Ballard
15/50 Alternate Lifestyles, Lisa M Hawkins
16/50 Dodgers, Bill Beverly
17/50 Tess of the D'urbervilles, Thomas Hardy
18/50 Secrets of Happiness, Lucy Diamond
19/50 St Lucy's home for girls raised by wolves, Karen Russell
20/50 Love Nina, Nina Stubbs
21/50 Innocence, Dean Koontz
22/50 Diamonds in the Sky, MA Harper
23/50 Son of a Serial Killer, Jams N Roses
24/50 Blood of a Serial Killer, Jams N Roses. 
25/50 When my Ship Comes In, Sue Wilsher
26/50 Fanatic, Jams N Roses
27/50 Brilliant & Forever, Kevin McNeil
28/50 The Girl in the Maze, RK Jackson
29/50 The Martian, Andy Weir
30/50 High Rise, JG Ballard
31/50 Affliction, Laurell K Hamilton
32/50 Slip, David Estes
33/50 Synchronised Breathing, Tara Ellison
34/50 Savage Lane, Jason Starr
35/50 A Smudge of Gray, Jonathan Sturak
36/50 A Family Saga, Patricia Jetson
37/50 High Society, Ben Elton
38/50 The Wonder, Emma Donoghue
39/50 Hunter / Prey, Sam Sisavath
40/50 Taking Flight, Adrian Magnuson. 
41/50 Sleeping Beauties, Stephen and Owen King


42/50 Focused and Challenged, Lisa M Hawkins.
I am amazingly privileged to have been asked to proof / edit this before my friend sends it for publication on Amazon.  So you can't get it yet. But the first three in the series are brilliant and out there.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 16, 2017)

1/75 Sanctuary : After it Happened Book 5 -  Devon C Ford
2/75 1916 : The Morning After - Tim Pat Coogan
3/75 Last Stand at Saber River - Elmore Leonard
4/75 After : The Shock - Scott Nicholson
5/75 After : The Echo - Scott Nicholson
6/75 After : Milepost 291 - Scott Nicholson
7/75 After : Whiteout - Scott Nicholson
8/75 After : Red Scare - Scott Nicholson
9/75 Surviving The Evacuation : Ireland - Book 9 -Frank Tayell
10/75 Crisis - Frank Gardner
11/75 Outcast London : A Study in the Relationship Between Classes in Victorian Society - Gareth Stedman Jones
12/75 After : Dying Light - Scott Nicholson
13/75 The Ruins - T W Piperbrook
14/75 Confederates - Thomas Keneally
15/75 Black Water Lilies - Michel Bussi
16/75 The Revenge of History - Seumas Milne
17/75 The Great War : The American Front - Harry Turtledove.
18/75 The Wrong Side of Goodbye - Michael Connelly
19/75 Surviving The Evacuation : The Last Candidate - Book 10 . Frank Tayell
20/75 The Gunslinger : The Dark Tower - Stephen King.
21/75 Out of Bounds - Val McDermid
22/75 Hurst - Robin Crumby
23/75 The Great War : Walk In Hell - Harry Turtledove
24/75 Cold Earth - Ann Cleeves
25/75 Critical Dawn - Darren Wearmouth & Colin Barnes
26/75 Critical Path - Wearmouth & Barnes
27/75 Critical Strike - Wearmouth & Barnes
28/75 The Birdwatcher - William Shaw
29/75 Dodgers - Bill Beverly
30/75 Dark Town - Thomas Mullen
31/75 A Hero In France - Alan Furst
32/75 Reelin' in The Years : The Soundtrack of a Northern Life. - Mark Radcliffe
33/75 The Scarecrow - Michael Connelly
34/75 Roads :A Millennial Journey Along America''s Great Interstate Highways - Larry McMurtry
35/75 Rebellion: After It Happened Book 6 - Devon C Ford
36/75 Sentinel - Robin Crumby
37/75 The Fire Sermon - Raphael Dogg
38/75 Earth Alone - Daniel Arenson
39/75 Earth Lost - Daniel Arenson
40/75 Earth Rising - Daniel Arenson
41/75 I am Pilgrim - Terry Hayes
42/75 To Kill The President - Sam Bourne
43/75 The Contours of American History - William Appleman Williams
44/75 The Killing of Osama Bin Laden - Seymour Hersh.
45/75 Nomad - James Swallow
46/75 Surviving The Evacuation: Search and Rescue . Book 11 - Frank Tayell
47/75 The Strength of the Wolf : The Secret History of America's War on Drugs - Douglas Valentine.
48/75 I Am Missing - Tim Weaver.
49/75 Exile - James Swallow
50/75  The Ministry of Nostalgia - Owen Hatherley
51/75 The Age of Jihad - Patrick Cockburn
52/75 Holy Island - LJ Ross
53/75 Sycamore Gap - LJ Ross
54/75 Heavenfield - LJ Ross
55/75 Angel - LJ Ross
56/75 High Force - LJ Ross
57/75 Cragside - LJ Ross
58/75 Extreme Measures - Vince Flynn

******
59/75 Transfer of Power - Vince Flynn


----------



## Plumdaff (Oct 16, 2017)

Plumdaff said:


> 1/25 Junk by Melvin Burgess
> 2/25 The Paying Guests by Sarah Waters
> 3/25 The White Album by Joan Didion
> 4/25 Short Cuts by Raymond Carver
> ...


So I've spent six months now completing my PGDip and not reading outside that subject; I'm not going to count the PGDip books as my aim was to increase the amount I read for pleasure, even if that decision makes my target unreachable this year. 
But
*9/25 We by Yevgeny Zamyatin. The book that inspired 1984 by Orwell. I preferred the Orwell. *


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 16, 2017)

56. Oranges Are Not The Only Fruit - Jeanette Winterson


----------



## Voley (Oct 16, 2017)

1/30 Substance: Inside New Order - Peter Hook
2/30 The Illustrated A Brief History Of Time - Stephen Hawking
3/30 A Clash Of Kings - George R.R. Martin
4/30 Reelin' In The Years: The Soundtrack Of A Northern Life - Mark Radcliffe
5/30 Look Back In Hunger: The Autobiography - Jo Brand
6/30 Dodgers - Bill Beverly
7/30 Altamont: The Rolling Stones, The Hells Angels And The Inside Story of Rock's Darkest Day - Joel Selvin
8/30 Live At The Brixton Academy: A Riotous Life In The Music Business - Simon Parkes
9/30 Travels With Charley: In Search Of America - John Steinbeck
10/30 A Storm Of Swords Book 1: Steel And Snow - George R.R. Martin
11/30 Girl In A Band - Kim Gordon
12/30 The Goldfinch - Donna Tartt
13/30 Hound Dog - Richard Blandford
14/30 American Gods - Neil Gaiman
15/30 Daft Wee Stories - Limmy
16/30 Don't You Leave Me Here - Wilko Johnson
17/30 What Planet Am I On? - Shaun Ryder
18/30 My Old Man: Tales Of Our Fathers - ed. Ted Kessler
19/30 The Outsider - Albert Camus
20/30 Kill Your Friends - John Niven
21/30 The Devil All The Time - Donald Ray Pollock
22/30 Thinking About It Only Makes It Worse - David Mitchell
23/30 Dirk Gently's Holistic Detective Agency - Douglas Adams 

Bit disappointed by this. I love all the Hitchhikers Guide books and this had flashes of the same humour but just didn't hit the same spot. I dunno, I'm wondering if Douglas Adams isn't a bit 'of his time' now. I'm not going to reread HHGTTG though - I'm very fond of that and wouldn't like to ruin it.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Oct 16, 2017)

1/50 Vladimir Nabokov - Speak, Memory
2/50 Larry McMurtry - Lonesome Dove
3/50 Steve Reicher - Mad Mobs and Englishmen?: Myths and realities of the 2011 riots
4/50 Stuart Jeffries - Grand Hotel Abyss
5/50 Sean Birchall - Beating the Fascists: The Untold Story of Anti-fascist Action
6/50 Alasdair Gray - Lanark
7/50 Shirley Jackson - The Haunting of Hill House
8/50 Jon Ronson - So You've Been Publicly Shamed
9/50 Justin McGruick - Radical Cities
10/50 Mark Fisher - Capitalist Realism
11/50 Hannah Arendt - Eichmann in Jerusalem
12/50 Martin Ford - Rise of the Robots
13/50 John Steinbeck - Cannery Row
14/50 Franz Kafka - The Trial (re-read)
15/50 Robert Baxell - Unlikely Warriors: The British in the Spanish Civil War and the Struggle Against Fascism
16/50 John Berger - Ways of Seeing
17/50 Bill Beverly - Dodgers
18/50 Susan Sontag - On Photography
19/50 James Baldwin - Another Country
20/50 Raymond Chandler - The Long Goodbye
21/50 Raymond Carver - What We Talk About When We Talk About Love
22/50 Gunter Grass- The Tin Drum
23/50 Cormac McCarthy - Child of God
24/50 Nathan Hill - The Nix
25/50 Jeffrey Eugenides - Middlesex
26/50 Ursula K. Le Guin - The Dispossessed
27/50 Elena Ferrante - Those Who Leave and Those Who Stay
28/50 John Dinges - The Condor Years
29/50 Albert Camus - The Fall
30/50 Elena Ferrante - The Story of the Lost Child
31/50 Roberto Bolaño - By Night In Chile
32/50 Junot Diaz- The Brief Wondrous Life of Oscar Wao
33/50 Angela Davis - An Autobiography
34/50 Donna Tartt - The Secret History
35/50 Ali Smith - How to Be Both
36/50 Wallace Stegner - The Spectator Bird
37/50 Paul Lewis and Rob Evans - Undercover - The True Story of Britain's Secret Police
38/50 Jakob Wassermann - My First Wife
39/50 E.P Thompson - The Making of the English Working Class
40/50 Larry McMurtry - The Last Picture Show
41/50 James Baldwin - The Fire Next Time* 
42/50 Julian Maclaren-Ross - Of Love and Hunger 
*


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Oct 16, 2017)

kropotkin said:


> Is that good? I've come across it mentioned  a few times...



Missed this! Yes it's good, sadly as true today as when originally written.


----------



## iona (Oct 17, 2017)

iona said:


> <snip>
> 
> Now reading a nearly 1000-page novel and some nonfiction thing about suicide terrorism at the same time so that might be me done for the month - or even the year, given how infrequent my reading's been so far.



...or maybe not  Love it when I get so engrossed in a book I lose hours and days at a time. Although that does now mean I'm extra pissed off that the ending was so crap 

1) Insurgent - Veronica Roth
2) 1Q84, Book One - Haruki Murakami
3) 1Q84, Book Two - Haruki Murakami
4) Fatal Burn - Lisa Jackson
5) 1Q84, Book Three - Haruki Murakami
6) The Little Friend - Donna Tartt
7) Anathem - Neal Stephenson


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 17, 2017)

1/49 - Dave Eggers - The Circle
2/49 - John Masefield - The Box of Delights
3/49 - Jenny Nimmo - The Rinaldi Ring
4/49 - Sarah Helm - If This Is A Woman
5/49 - Art Spiegelman - Maus
6/49 - Will Ferguson - 419
7/49 - Bram Stoker - Dracula
8/49 - Paul Cornell - Witches of Lychford
9/49 - John Connolly - Night Music
10/49 - Kristin Cashore - Graceling
11/49 - Deborah Levy - Swimming Home
12/49 - Sue Lloyd-Roberts - The War on Women
13/49 - Belinda Bauer - The Shut Eye
14/49 - Ann Leckie - Ancillary Justice
15/49 - Adrian Tchaikovsky - Children of Time
16/49 - Stephen King - Bag of Bones
17/49 - Jon McGregor - Reservoir 13
18/49 - Jeff Vandermeer - Borne
19/49 - Jon Ronson - The Psychopath Test
20/49 - Susan Cain - Quiet: The power of introverts in a world that can't stop talking

21/49 - Naomi Alderman - The Power. It was...okay.


----------



## gawkrodger (Oct 18, 2017)

1 - Kilcullen - Out of the Mountains
2 - McAlevey - Raising Expectations (and Raising Hell) - re-read
3 - Srnicek - Platform Capitalism
4 - Frase - Four Futures
5 - Dickens - Night Walks
6 - Ellis & Henderson - English Planning in Crisis
7- Beaumont - Night Walking: A Nocturnal History of London
8 - Dunn - Dark Matters: A Manifesto for the Nocturnal City
9 - Mieville - The City & The City
10 - Benjamin - One-way Street and other writings
11- Schlosser - Gods of Metal
12 - Machiavelli - The Prince
13 - Mieville - Perdido Street Station
14 - Shaw + Graham (eds.) - Our Digital Rights to the City
15 - William Morris - The Pilgrims of Hope
16 - Mieville - The Scar
17 - Mieville - Iron Council
18 - Steinbeck - The Pearl
19 - Mieville - Kraken
20 - Graham - Cities under siege: The new military urbanism
21 - Fisher - Capitalist Realism (re-read for a reading group)
22 - Nagle - Kill All Normies
23 - Pettifor - The Production of Money
24 - McKinstry - Spitfire
25 - Liz Berry - Black Country
26 - McKinstry - Lancaster
27 - Adamczak - Communism for Kids
28 - Southwood - Non-Stop Inertia (re-read for this reading group)
29 - Gabriel Garcia Marquez - Clandestine in Chile
30 - Durand - Fictious Capital: How Finance is appropriating our future
31 - Varoufakis - Adults in the room
32 - Mieville - October
*33 - Meiksins Wood - The Origins of Capitalism: A Longer View - *excellent. Read a few journal articles by her, but never read any of her books, more fool me


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 19, 2017)

1/65 - Laurie Lee - Village Christmas and Other Notes on the English Year
2/65 - John Irving - A Prayer for Owen Meany (1/10*)
3/65 - Ben Aaronovitch - Moon Over Soho
4/65 - William Boyd - Any Human Heart (2/10)
5/65 - Douglas Adams - Dirk Gently's Holistic Detective Agency
6/65 - John Steinbeck - Tortilla Flat
7/65 - Andrew Michael Hurley - The Loney
8/65 - Tana French - Into The Woods (Dublin Murder Squad 1) (3/10)
9/65 - Larry McMurty - Lonesome Dove (4/10)
10/65 - Denise Mina - The Dead Hour (Paddy Meehan 2)
11/65 - Ian Rankin - The Flood
12/65 - Denise Mina - Slip of the Knife (Paddy Meehan 3)
13/65 - Neil Gaiman - Trigger Warning: Short Fictions and Disturbances
14/65 - Bill Beverly - Dodgers
15/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Face of Trespass
16/65 - John Irving - The World According to Garp (5/10)
17/65 - Val McDermid - Out of Bounds
18/65 - Stuart Maconie - Hope and Glory: A People's History of Modern Britain
19/65 - Margaret Atwood - Oryx and Crake
20/65 - Kate Atkinson - Emotionally Weird
21/65 - Roald Dahl - Madness
22/65 - Tana French - The Likeness (Dublin Murder Squad 2) (6/10)
23/65 - Daniel Woodrell - The Maid's Version
24/65 - Laline Paull - The Bees
25/65 - Jonathan Franzen - Freedom (7/10)
26/65 - Nicola Morgan - Blame My Brain: The Amazing Teenage Brain Revealed
27/65 - Arundhati Roy - The God of Small Things
28/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Killing Doll
29/65 - Denise Mina - Sanctum
30/65 - John Williams - Butcher's Crossing
31/65 - Anita Brookner - Hotel Du Lac
32/65 - Peter James - Need You Dead
33/65 - Stephen King - Carrie
34/65 - Andy Hamilton - The Star Witness
35/65 - Jessie Burton - The Muse
36/65 - Stephen King - Christine (8/10)
37/65 - Belinda Bauer - The Beautiful Dead
38/65 - John Irving - The Cider House Rules (9/10)
39/65 - Ruth Rendell - A New Lease of Death
40/65 - Stephen King - It (10/10)
41/65 - Annie Proulx - Heart Songs
42/65 - Ruth Rendell - Wolf to The Slaughter
43/65 - Bret Easton Ellis - American Psycho
44/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Best Man To Die
45/65 - Sarah Perry - The Essex Serpent
46/65 - Ruth Rendell - A Guilty Thing Surprised
47/65 - David Mitchell - number9dream
48/65 - Ruth Rendell - No More Dying Then
49/65 - Denise Mina - The Long Drop
50/65 - Ruth Rendell - Murder Being Done Once
*
51/65 - Jon McGregor - So Many Ways to Begin*


----------



## Plumdaff (Oct 19, 2017)

1/25 Junk by Melvin Burgess
2/25 The Paying Guests by Sarah Waters
3/25 The White Album by Joan Didion
4/25 Short Cuts by Raymond Carver
5/25 Wide Sargasso Sea by Jean Rhys
6/25 To Rise Again At A Decent Hour by Joshua Ferris.
7/25 Dark Matter by Michelle Paver.
8/25 Talking to the Dead by Harry Bingham. 
9/25 We by Yevgeny Zamyatin. 

*10/25 Love Story With Murders by Harry Bingham*


----------



## braindancer (Oct 19, 2017)

1/20 - The Secret History - Donna Tartt
2/20 - The Grifters - Jim Thompson
3/20 - His Bloody Project - Graeme Macrae Burnet
4/20 - The Sellout - Paul Beatty
5/20 - The North Water - Ian McGuire
6/20 - The Little Friend - Donna Tartt
7/20 - Black Water Lillies - Michel Bussi
8/20 - The Essex Serpent - Sarah Perry
9/20 - The Mask of Dimitrios - Eric Ambler
10/20 - Girl in a Band - Kim Gordon
11/20 - We are all completely beside ourselves - Karen Joy Fowler
12/20 - The Son - Phillip Meyer
13/20 - The Power - Naomi Alderman
14/20 - Another Country - James Baldwin
15/20 - Station Eleven - Emily St. John Mandel
16/20 - The Haunting of Hill House - Shirley Jackson
17/20 - Requiem for a Dream - Hubert Selby Jr
18/20 - The Last Picture House - Larry Mcmurtry
19/20 - Concrete Island - J.G. Ballard


----------



## inva (Oct 19, 2017)

gawkrodger said:


> *33 - Meiksins Wood - The Origins of Capitalism: A Longer View - *excellent. Read a few journal articles by her, but never read any of her books, more fool me


yeah its a really great book. i've got a lot out of everything of hers i've read so far, i'd especially recommend Citizens to Lords and Liberty & Property (I think there was to be a 3rd in the series but it didn't happen before she passed away). both are very interesting materialist take on the development of political thought and complement the approach taken in Origins well.


----------



## iona (Oct 20, 2017)

1) Insurgent - Veronica Roth
2) 1Q84, Book One - Haruki Murakami
3) 1Q84, Book Two - Haruki Murakami
4) Fatal Burn - Lisa Jackson
5) 1Q84, Book Three - Haruki Murakami
6) The Little Friend - Donna Tartt
7) Anathem - Neal Stephenson
8) Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep? - Philip K. Dick (reread)


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 20, 2017)

57. The Confessions - St. Augustine


----------



## ringo (Oct 20, 2017)

1/45 And The Ass Saw The Angel - Nick Cave
2/45 Rant - Chuck Palahniuk
3/45 Thank You, Jeeves - PG Wodehouse
4/45 Disgrace - J.M. Coetzee
5/45 Dodgers - Bill Beverly
6/45 Fup - Jim Dodge
7/45 Dirty Havana Trilogy - Pedro Juan Gutierrez
8/45 Silk - Alessandro Baricco
9/45 Breakfast Of Champions - Kurt Vonnegut
10/45 The Sun Also Rises - Ernest Hemingway
11/45 Rodigan: My Life In Reggae - David Rodigan
12/45 Empire Of The Sun - JG Ballard
13/45 Post Office - Charles Bukowski
14/45 Chronicle Of A Death Foretold - Gabriel Garcia Marquez
15/45 The Saga Of Erik The Viking - Terry Jones
16/45 The End Of The Affair - Graham Greene
17/45 The Little Friend - Donna Tartt
18/45 Demon Dentist - David Walliams
19/45 Koko Takes A Holiday - Kieran Shea
20/45 The Son - Phillip Meyer
21/45 Futuristic Violence And Fancy Suits - David Wong
22/45 Cold Comfort Farm - Stella Gibbons
23/45 The Power Of The Dog - Thomas Savage
24/45 Friction - Joe Stretch
25/45 By Grand Central Station I Sat Down And Wept - Elizabeth Smart
26/45 Human Croquet - Kate Atkinson
27/45 Niwaki: Pruning, shaping and training trees the Japanese way - Jake Hobson
28/45 The Blind Assassin - Margaret Atwood
29/45 Still Midnight - Denise Mina
30/45 The Intimate Diary Of A London Call Girl - Belle De Jour


----------



## kropotkin (Oct 21, 2017)

1. Tom Rob Smith - child 44
2. Louisa Lim - People's Republic of Amnesia: Tiananmen Revisited
3. Robin Yassin-Kassab, Leila Al-Shami - Burning Country: Syrians in revolution and war
4. Daniel Kahneman - Thinking, Fast and Slow
5. John Courtenay Grinwood - Arabesk 
6. Harsha walia - undoing border imperialism 
7. Howard zinn - a people's history of the united states 
8. Simon Mawer - the glass room
9. Taking Sides: Revolutionary Solidarity and the Poverty of Liberalism - Cindy Milstein (Editor)
10. Platform Capitalism - Nick Srnicek 
11. The Meaning of Race - kenan malik 
12. The name of the wind- Patrick Rothfuss 
13. Folding Beijing - Hao Jingfang
14. Stories of your life and others- Ted Chiang 
15. House of God - Samuel Shem
16. The Sellout - Paul Beatty 
17. Capitalist Realism - Mark Fisher 
18. The Clockwork rocket- greg egan
19. Southern Insurgency: The Coming of the Global Working Class - Immanuel Ness
20. The power- naomi alderman 
21. Stalin: court of the red tsar - Simon sebag-montefiori 
22. The Wise Man's Fear - Patrick Rothfuss
23. Violent Borders - refugees and the right to move - Reece Jones
24. Cultural Studies: A Theoretical History - Stuart Hall
25. Dodgers by Bill Beverly
26. A gentleman in Moscow - Amor Towles
27. The stranger - Albert Camus
28. Lustrum - Robert Harris
29. Sapiens: A Brief History of Humankind- Yuval Noah Harari 
30. All the Birds in the Sky- Charlie Jane Anders
31. Our kind of traitor - John le carre 
32. Cyber-marx: cycles and circuits of struggle in high-technology capitalism - Nick dyer-witherford
33. I contain multitudes- Ed Yong 
34. The Plot Against America- Phillip Roth
35. We Want Everything - Nanni Balestrini
36. October- China Mieville 
37. A tale of two cities - Charles Dickens
38. The wizard of earthsea - ursula leguin 
39. White Teeth - Zadie Smith
40. Stoner- John Williams 
41. Ancillary Justice - Ann Leckie
42. Kill all normies - angela nagle
43. Shadow of the Silk Road - Colin Thurbon 
44. The Vorrh - Brian Catling
45. The left hand of darkness - Ursula LeGuin 
46. Before the Fall - Noah Hawley 
47. Tortilla Flat- John Steinbeck 
48. Kolyma Tales- Varlam Shalamov 
49. Slow river- Nicola Griffith
50. ‎Of Mice and Men- John Steinbeck 
51. ‎Neptune's Brood - Charles Stross
52. ‎Fear the Sky- Stephen Moss
53. ‎The Humans - Matt Haig
54. ‎"Militant Anti-Fascism: A Hundred Years of Resistance" - M. Testa
55. ‎Fear the Survivors- Stephen Moss

Doing well this year. Need to read a few more heavy duty non-fiction books after a slew of sci-fi pap


----------



## PursuedByBears (Oct 22, 2017)

1/25 Ken Follett - World Without End
2/25 Frances Hardinge - Fly By Night
3/25 Larry McMurtry - Lonesome Dove
4/25 Roald Dahl - Madness (short stories)
5/25 Raymond Chandler - The Big Sleep
6/25 David Rodigan - My Life in Reggae
7/25 Alan Garner - The Owl Service
8/25 William Goldman - The Princess Bride
9/25 George Orwell - Burmese Days
10/25 John Steinbeck - Cannery Row
11/25 Bill Beverly - Dodgers
12/25 Brian Jacques - Redwall
13/25 Philip Pullman - Northern Lights (reread)
14/25 Stephen P Kershaw - A Brief History of the Roman Empire: Rise and Fall
15/25 China Miéville - Perdido Street Station
16/25 Neil Gaiman - Norse Mythology
17/26 Philip Pullman - The Subtle Knife (reread)
18/26 Philip Pullman - The Amber Spyglass (reread)
19/26 James S A Corey - Leviathan Wakes
20/26 Felicia Day - You're Never Weird On The Internet (almost)
21/26 James S A Corey - Caliban's War
22/26 James S A Corey - Abbadon's Gate
23/26 Stieg Larsson - The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo

24/26 Andrew Michael Hurley - The Loney - I liked that, gothic creepiness on the north Lancashire coast.


----------



## 8115 (Oct 22, 2017)

1/20 My Cousin Rachel, Daphne du Maurier
2/20 Why I'm No Longer Talking To White People About Race, Reni Eddo-Lodge
3/20 Miss Peregrine's Home for Perculiar Children, Ransom Riggs
4/20 Capitalism: A Ghost Story, Arundhati Roy
5/20 The Private Patient, PD James
6/20 The Outrun, Amy Liptrot
7/20 The Ministry of Utmost Happiness, Arundhati Roy
8/20 The Underground Railway, Colson Whitehead
9/20 The Sense of an Ending, Julian Barnes
10/20 White Teeth, Zadie Smith
11/20 Abandoned Buildings in North Texas, Jen Waldo
*12/20 Christodora, Tim Murphy*


----------



## Voley (Oct 22, 2017)

1/30 Substance: Inside New Order - Peter Hook
2/30 The Illustrated A Brief History Of Time - Stephen Hawking
3/30 A Clash Of Kings - George R.R. Martin
4/30 Reelin' In The Years: The Soundtrack Of A Northern Life - Mark Radcliffe
5/30 Look Back In Hunger: The Autobiography - Jo Brand
6/30 Dodgers - Bill Beverly
7/30 Altamont: The Rolling Stones, The Hells Angels And The Inside Story of Rock's Darkest Day - Joel Selvin
8/30 Live At The Brixton Academy: A Riotous Life In The Music Business - Simon Parkes
9/30 Travels With Charley: In Search Of America - John Steinbeck
10/30 A Storm Of Swords Book 1: Steel And Snow - George R.R. Martin
11/30 Girl In A Band - Kim Gordon
12/30 The Goldfinch - Donna Tartt
13/30 Hound Dog - Richard Blandford
14/30 American Gods - Neil Gaiman
15/30 Daft Wee Stories - Limmy
16/30 Don't You Leave Me Here - Wilko Johnson
17/30 What Planet Am I On? - Shaun Ryder
18/30 My Old Man: Tales Of Our Fathers - ed. Ted Kessler
19/30 The Outsider - Albert Camus
20/30 Kill Your Friends - John Niven
21/30 The Devil All The Time - Donald Ray Pollock
22/30 Thinking About It Only Makes It Worse - David Mitchell
23/30 Dirk Gently's Holistic Detective Agency - Douglas Adams
24/30 Knots And Crosses - Ian Rankin

Very good, this. First book of his I've ever read and I liked the Rebus character. Psychologically unhinged heavy-drinking detectives are two-a-penny in crime fiction but this one seemed more believable than most. Really good plot twist/denouement that I couldn't have predicted. Great descriptions of Edinburgh. I shall read more of his stuff.


----------



## imposs1904 (Oct 23, 2017)

1/26 The Invoice: A Novel by Jonas Karlsson

*2/26 Porridge by Dick Clement, Ian La Frenais and Ian Marshall (Reread)
*
Erm, not sure I'm going to reach my target this year.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 23, 2017)

1/75 Sanctuary : After it Happened Book 5 -  Devon C Ford
2/75 1916 : The Morning After - Tim Pat Coogan
3/75 Last Stand at Saber River - Elmore Leonard
4/75 After : The Shock - Scott Nicholson
5/75 After : The Echo - Scott Nicholson
6/75 After : Milepost 291 - Scott Nicholson
7/75 After : Whiteout - Scott Nicholson
8/75 After : Red Scare - Scott Nicholson
9/75 Surviving The Evacuation : Ireland - Book 9 -Frank Tayell
10/75 Crisis - Frank Gardner
11/75 Outcast London : A Study in the Relationship Between Classes in Victorian Society - Gareth Stedman Jones
12/75 After : Dying Light - Scott Nicholson
13/75 The Ruins - T W Piperbrook
14/75 Confederates - Thomas Keneally
15/75 Black Water Lilies - Michel Bussi
16/75 The Revenge of History - Seumas Milne
17/75 The Great War : The American Front - Harry Turtledove.
18/75 The Wrong Side of Goodbye - Michael Connelly
19/75 Surviving The Evacuation : The Last Candidate - Book 10 . Frank Tayell
20/75 The Gunslinger : The Dark Tower - Stephen King.
21/75 Out of Bounds - Val McDermid
22/75 Hurst - Robin Crumby
23/75 The Great War : Walk In Hell - Harry Turtledove
24/75 Cold Earth - Ann Cleeves
25/75 Critical Dawn - Darren Wearmouth & Colin Barnes
26/75 Critical Path - Wearmouth & Barnes
27/75 Critical Strike - Wearmouth & Barnes
28/75 The Birdwatcher - William Shaw
29/75 Dodgers - Bill Beverly
30/75 Dark Town - Thomas Mullen
31/75 A Hero In France - Alan Furst
32/75 Reelin' in The Years : The Soundtrack of a Northern Life. - Mark Radcliffe
33/75 The Scarecrow - Michael Connelly
34/75 Roads :A Millennial Journey Along America''s Great Interstate Highways - Larry McMurtry
35/75 Rebellion: After It Happened Book 6 - Devon C Ford
36/75 Sentinel - Robin Crumby
37/75 The Fire Sermon - Raphael Dogg
38/75 Earth Alone - Daniel Arenson
39/75 Earth Lost - Daniel Arenson
40/75 Earth Rising - Daniel Arenson
41/75 I am Pilgrim - Terry Hayes
42/75 To Kill The President - Sam Bourne
43/75 The Contours of American History - William Appleman Williams
44/75 The Killing of Osama Bin Laden - Seymour Hersh.
45/75 Nomad - James Swallow
46/75 Surviving The Evacuation: Search and Rescue . Book 11 - Frank Tayell
47/75 The Strength of the Wolf : The Secret History of America's War on Drugs - Douglas Valentine.
48/75 I Am Missing - Tim Weaver.
49/75 Exile - James Swallow
50/75  The Ministry of Nostalgia - Owen Hatherley
51/75 The Age of Jihad - Patrick Cockburn
52/75 Holy Island - LJ Ross
53/75 Sycamore Gap - LJ Ross
54/75 Heavenfield - LJ Ross
55/75 Angel - LJ Ross
56/75 High Force - LJ Ross
57/75 Cragside - LJ Ross
58/75 Extreme Measures - Vince Flynn
59/75 Transfer of Power - Vince Flynn
******

60/75 The Third Option - Vince Flynn


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 23, 2017)

58. The Didache - Anon.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Oct 24, 2017)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 1/25 Malcolm X and Alex Haley - The Autobiography of Malcolm X
> 2/25 Alex de Jonge - Nightmare Culture: Lautremont & "Les Chants de Maldoror"
> 3/25 Viv Albertine - Clothes Clothes Clothes Music Music Music Boys Boys Boys
> 4/25 Endnotes 1: Preliminary Materials For A Balance Sheet Of The Twentieth Century
> ...



*28/25 Philip Best - Captagon*

Bleak and woozy experimental fiction with a debt to Burroughs. War, disabled kids, badly run hospitals, creepy relationships.


----------



## iona (Oct 24, 2017)

1) Insurgent - Veronica Roth
2) 1Q84, Book One - Haruki Murakami
3) 1Q84, Book Two - Haruki Murakami
4) Fatal Burn - Lisa Jackson
5) 1Q84, Book Three - Haruki Murakami
6) The Little Friend - Donna Tartt
7) Anathem - Neal Stephenson
8) Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep? - Philip K. Dick (reread)
9) Obelisk - Stephen Baxter
10) Take Back The Sky - Greg Bear
11) A Room Full of Bones - Elly Griffiths


----------



## marty21 (Oct 27, 2017)

1/75 Sanctuary : After it Happened Book 5 -  Devon C Ford
2/75 1916 : The Morning After - Tim Pat Coogan
3/75 Last Stand at Saber River - Elmore Leonard
4/75 After : The Shock - Scott Nicholson
5/75 After : The Echo - Scott Nicholson
6/75 After : Milepost 291 - Scott Nicholson
7/75 After : Whiteout - Scott Nicholson
8/75 After : Red Scare - Scott Nicholson
9/75 Surviving The Evacuation : Ireland - Book 9 -Frank Tayell
10/75 Crisis - Frank Gardner
11/75 Outcast London : A Study in the Relationship Between Classes in Victorian Society - Gareth Stedman Jones
12/75 After : Dying Light - Scott Nicholson
13/75 The Ruins - T W Piperbrook
14/75 Confederates - Thomas Keneally
15/75 Black Water Lilies - Michel Bussi
16/75 The Revenge of History - Seumas Milne
17/75 The Great War : The American Front - Harry Turtledove.
18/75 The Wrong Side of Goodbye - Michael Connelly
19/75 Surviving The Evacuation : The Last Candidate - Book 10 . Frank Tayell
20/75 The Gunslinger : The Dark Tower - Stephen King.
21/75 Out of Bounds - Val McDermid
22/75 Hurst - Robin Crumby
23/75 The Great War : Walk In Hell - Harry Turtledove
24/75 Cold Earth - Ann Cleeves
25/75 Critical Dawn - Darren Wearmouth & Colin Barnes
26/75 Critical Path - Wearmouth & Barnes
27/75 Critical Strike - Wearmouth & Barnes
28/75 The Birdwatcher - William Shaw
29/75 Dodgers - Bill Beverly
30/75 Dark Town - Thomas Mullen
31/75 A Hero In France - Alan Furst
32/75 Reelin' in The Years : The Soundtrack of a Northern Life. - Mark Radcliffe
33/75 The Scarecrow - Michael Connelly
34/75 Roads :A Millennial Journey Along America''s Great Interstate Highways - Larry McMurtry
35/75 Rebellion: After It Happened Book 6 - Devon C Ford
36/75 Sentinel - Robin Crumby
37/75 The Fire Sermon - Raphael Dogg
38/75 Earth Alone - Daniel Arenson
39/75 Earth Lost - Daniel Arenson
40/75 Earth Rising - Daniel Arenson
41/75 I am Pilgrim - Terry Hayes
42/75 To Kill The President - Sam Bourne
43/75 The Contours of American History - William Appleman Williams
44/75 The Killing of Osama Bin Laden - Seymour Hersh.
45/75 Nomad - James Swallow
46/75 Surviving The Evacuation: Search and Rescue . Book 11 - Frank Tayell
47/75 The Strength of the Wolf : The Secret History of America's War on Drugs - Douglas Valentine.
48/75 I Am Missing - Tim Weaver.
49/75 Exile - James Swallow
50/75  The Ministry of Nostalgia - Owen Hatherley
51/75 The Age of Jihad - Patrick Cockburn
52/75 Holy Island - LJ Ross
53/75 Sycamore Gap - LJ Ross
54/75 Heavenfield - LJ Ross
55/75 Angel - LJ Ross
56/75 High Force - LJ Ross
57/75 Cragside - LJ Ross
58/75 Extreme Measures - Vince Flynn
59/75 Transfer of Power - Vince Flynn
60/75 The Third Option - Vince Flynn

*****************
61/75 Seperation of Power - Vince Flynn


----------



## ringo (Oct 27, 2017)

1/45 And The Ass Saw The Angel - Nick Cave
2/45 Rant - Chuck Palahniuk
3/45 Thank You, Jeeves - PG Wodehouse
4/45 Disgrace - J.M. Coetzee
5/45 Dodgers - Bill Beverly
6/45 Fup - Jim Dodge
7/45 Dirty Havana Trilogy - Pedro Juan Gutierrez
8/45 Silk - Alessandro Baricco
9/45 Breakfast Of Champions - Kurt Vonnegut
10/45 The Sun Also Rises - Ernest Hemingway
11/45 Rodigan: My Life In Reggae - David Rodigan
12/45 Empire Of The Sun - JG Ballard
13/45 Post Office - Charles Bukowski
14/45 Chronicle Of A Death Foretold - Gabriel Garcia Marquez
15/45 The Saga Of Erik The Viking - Terry Jones
16/45 The End Of The Affair - Graham Greene
17/45 The Little Friend - Donna Tartt
18/45 Demon Dentist - David Walliams
19/45 Koko Takes A Holiday - Kieran Shea
20/45 The Son - Phillip Meyer
21/45 Futuristic Violence And Fancy Suits - David Wong
22/45 Cold Comfort Farm - Stella Gibbons
23/45 The Power Of The Dog - Thomas Savage
24/45 Friction - Joe Stretch
25/45 By Grand Central Station I Sat Down And Wept - Elizabeth Smart
26/45 Human Croquet - Kate Atkinson
27/45 Niwaki: Pruning, shaping and training trees the Japanese way - Jake Hobson
28/45 The Blind Assassin - Margaret Atwood
29/45 Still Midnight - Denise Mina
30/45 The Intimate Diary Of A London Call Girl - Belle De Jour
31/45 Recovery: Freedom From Our Addictions - Russell Brand


----------



## inva (Oct 27, 2017)

1/60 The First Civil Right: How Liberals Built Prison America by Naomi Murakawa
2/60 The March on Washington: Jobs, Freedom, and the Forgotten History of Civil Rights by William P. Jones
3/60 The Lost Promise of Civil Rights by Risa L. Goluboff
4/60 Helen Macfarlane: Red Republican: Essays, articles and her translation of the Communist Manifesto edited by David Black
5/60 All-American Anarchist: Joseph A. Labadie and the Labor Movement by Carlotta R. Anderson
6/60 Behind the Crisis: Marx's Dialectics of Value and Knowledge by Guglielmo Carchedi
7/60 The Long Drop by Denise Mina
8/60 From Power to Prejudice: The Rise of Racial Individualism in Midcentury America by Leah N. Gordon
9/60 Lucy Parsons: An American Revolutionary by Carolyn Ashbaugh
10/60 Beyond Capital: Marx's Political Economy of the Working Class by Michael A. Lebowitz
11/60 Economics, Politics and the Age of Inflation by Paul Mattick
12/60 Maigret at Picratt's by Georges Simenon
13/60 Spring Sleepers by Kyoko Yoshida
14/60 Caliban and the Witch: Women, the Body and Primitive Accumulation by Silvia Federici
15/60 Blood of the Dawn by Claudia Salazar Jiménez
16/60 Testosterone Rex: Unmaking the Myths of Our Gendered Minds by Cordelia Fine
17/60 Mikumari by Misumi Kubo
18/60 The Deluge: The Great War and the Remaking of Global Order by Adam Tooze
19/60 The Transparent Labyrinth by Keiichrō Hirano
20/60 American Genius, a Comedy by Lynne Tillman
21/60 Parade by Shuichi Yoshida
22/60 Marxism: Last Refuge of the Bourgeoisie? by Paul Mattick
23/60 The Bees by Laline Paull
24/60 When Mystical Creatures Attack! by Kathleen Founds
25/60 The Girl Who is Getting Married by Aoko Matsuda
26/60 Portable Curiosities by Julie Koh
27/60 Everything is Flammable by Gabrielle Bell
28/60 Whigs & Hunters by E.P. Thompson
29/60 Jihad and Death: The Global Appeal of Islamic State by Olivier Roy
30/60 Shotgun Seamstress by Osa Atoe
31/60 Commerce Before Capitalism in Europe, 1300-1600 by Martha C. Howell
32/60 The Equestrienne by Uršuľa Kovalyk
33/60 Midnight Oil: Work, Energy, War, 1973-1992 by Midnight Notes Collective
34/60 Fun Home by Alison Bechdel
35/60 The Muslims Are Coming: Islamophobia, Extremism, and the Domestic War on Terror by Arun Kundnani
36/60 Karate Chop / Minna Needs Rehearsal Space by Dorthe Nors
37/60 Wartime Strikes: The struggle against the no-strike pledge in the UAW during World War II by Martin Glaberman
38/60 The Wisdom of Syria's Waiting Game: Foreign Policy under the Assads by Bente Scheller
39/60 At the Edge of the Wood by Masatsugu Ono
40/60 Time Differences by Yoko Tawada
41/60 Mariko/Mariquita by Natsuki Ikezawa
42/60 Friendship for Grown-Ups by Nao-Cola Yamazaki
43/60 Anti-Bolshevik Communism by Paul Mattick
44/60 Medieval Europe: From the Breakup of the Western Roman Empire to the Reformation by Chris Wickham
45/60 Letters from Diaspora by Arnesa Buljusmic-Kustura
*46/60 Rupturing the Dialectic: The Struggle against Work, Money, and Financialization by Harry Cleaver*


----------



## Signal 11 (Oct 27, 2017)

10/20 - Space Challenger: The Story of Guion Bluford - Jim Haskins & Kathleen Benson
11/20 - The Tribe - Jean-Michel Mension, tr. Donald Nicholson-Smith
12/20 - The Consul - Ralph Rumney, tr. Malcolm Imrie


----------



## D'wards (Oct 27, 2017)

1/26 - Blood Meridian - Cormac McCarthy (reread)
2/26 - Dead Funny: Horror Stories by Comedians - Edited by Robin Ince and Johnny Mains
3/26 - Frank Skinner on the Road by Frank Skinner
4/26 - Karlology by Karl Pilkington
5/26 - Wolf Hall by Hilary Mantel
6/26 - Pennine Walkies by Mark Wallington
7/26 - The Secret Diary of Adrian Mole age 13 3/4 by Sue Townsend (reread)
8/26 - All the Pretty Horses by Cormac McCarthy
9/26 - 2001 A Space Odyssey by Arthur C. Clarke (reread)
10/26 - Born to Run by Bruce Springsteen
11/26 - The Girl on the Train by Paula Hawkins
12/26 - Dead Funny Encore: More Horror Stories by Comedians - Edited by Robin Ince and Johnny Mains
13/26 - The Growing Pains of Adrian Mole by Sue Townsend (reread)
14/26 - IT by Stephen King
15/26 - What Planet Am I On? by Shaun Ryder
16/26 - I Am Pilgrim by Terry Hayes
17/26 - The Crossing by Cormac McCarthy
18/26 - Clothes Clothes Clothes Music Music Music Boys Boys Boys by Viv Albertine
19/26 - Watership Down by Richard Adams
20/26 - The True Confessions of Adrian Albert Mole by Sue Townsend (reread)
21/26 - The Martian by Andy Weir
22/40 - Don't You Leave Me Here by Wilko Johnson
23/40 - Adrian Mole: The Wilderness Years by Sue Townsend (reread)
24/40 - The Darling Buds of May by H.E. Bates
25/40 - The Son by Philipp Meyer
26/40 - Adrian Mole the Cappuccino Years by Sue Townsend (reread)
27/40 - Altered Carbon by Richard Morgan
28/40 - The Men Who Stare at Goats by Jon Ronson
29/40 - Frankenstein by Mary Shelley
30/40 - Adrian Mole and the Small Amphibians by Sue Townsend
31/40 - Undisclosed by Steve Alten
32/40 - Head On by Julian Cope
33/40 - Disgrace by J.M. Coetzee
34/40 - Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone by J.K. Rowling (reread)
35/40 - Rule of the Bone by Russell Banks (reread)
36/40 - Holidays in Hell by P. J. O'Rourke


----------



## 8115 (Oct 27, 2017)

1/20 My Cousin Rachel, Daphne du Maurier
2/20 Why I'm No Longer Talking To White People About Race, Reni Eddo-Lodge
3/20 Miss Peregrine's Home for Perculiar Children, Ransom Riggs
4/20 Capitalism: A Ghost Story, Arundhati Roy
5/20 The Private Patient, PD James
6/20 The Outrun, Amy Liptrot
7/20 The Ministry of Utmost Happiness, Arundhati Roy
8/20 The Underground Railway, Colson Whitehead
9/20 The Sense of an Ending, Julian Barnes
10/20 White Teeth, Zadie Smith
11/20 Abandoned Buildings in North Texas, Jen Waldo
12/20 Christodora, Tim Murphy
*13/20 Nocturnes, Kazuo Ishiguro*


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 27, 2017)

59. The First Epistle of Clement to the Corinthians - Clement of Rome


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 27, 2017)

60. Canzoniere - Petrarch


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 29, 2017)

1/65 - Laurie Lee - Village Christmas and Other Notes on the English Year
2/65 - John Irving - A Prayer for Owen Meany (1/10*)
3/65 - Ben Aaronovitch - Moon Over Soho
4/65 - William Boyd - Any Human Heart (2/10)
5/65 - Douglas Adams - Dirk Gently's Holistic Detective Agency
6/65 - John Steinbeck - Tortilla Flat
7/65 - Andrew Michael Hurley - The Loney
8/65 - Tana French - Into The Woods (Dublin Murder Squad 1) (3/10)
9/65 - Larry McMurty - Lonesome Dove (4/10)
10/65 - Denise Mina - The Dead Hour (Paddy Meehan 2)
11/65 - Ian Rankin - The Flood
12/65 - Denise Mina - Slip of the Knife (Paddy Meehan 3)
13/65 - Neil Gaiman - Trigger Warning: Short Fictions and Disturbances
14/65 - Bill Beverly - Dodgers
15/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Face of Trespass
16/65 - John Irving - The World According to Garp (5/10)
17/65 - Val McDermid - Out of Bounds
18/65 - Stuart Maconie - Hope and Glory: A People's History of Modern Britain
19/65 - Margaret Atwood - Oryx and Crake
20/65 - Kate Atkinson - Emotionally Weird
21/65 - Roald Dahl - Madness
22/65 - Tana French - The Likeness (Dublin Murder Squad 2) (6/10)
23/65 - Daniel Woodrell - The Maid's Version
24/65 - Laline Paull - The Bees
25/65 - Jonathan Franzen - Freedom (7/10)
26/65 - Nicola Morgan - Blame My Brain: The Amazing Teenage Brain Revealed
27/65 - Arundhati Roy - The God of Small Things
28/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Killing Doll
29/65 - Denise Mina - Sanctum
30/65 - John Williams - Butcher's Crossing
31/65 - Anita Brookner - Hotel Du Lac
32/65 - Peter James - Need You Dead
33/65 - Stephen King - Carrie
34/65 - Andy Hamilton - The Star Witness
35/65 - Jessie Burton - The Muse
36/65 - Stephen King - Christine (8/10)
37/65 - Belinda Bauer - The Beautiful Dead
38/65 - John Irving - The Cider House Rules (9/10)
39/65 - Ruth Rendell - A New Lease of Death
40/65 - Stephen King - It (10/10)
41/65 - Annie Proulx - Heart Songs
42/65 - Ruth Rendell - Wolf to The Slaughter
43/65 - Bret Easton Ellis - American Psycho
44/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Best Man To Die
45/65 - Sarah Perry - The Essex Serpent
46/65 - Ruth Rendell - A Guilty Thing Surprised
47/65 - David Mitchell - number9dream
48/65 - Ruth Rendell - No More Dying Then
49/65 - Denise Mina - The Long Drop
50/65 - Ruth Rendell - Murder Being Done Once
51/65 - Jon McGregor - So Many Ways to Begin
*
52/65 - Owen King & Stephen King - Sleeping Beauties (11/10)*


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 29, 2017)

61. The Life & Passion of William of Norwich - Thomas of Monmouth


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 29, 2017)

One day you should read something fun


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 29, 2017)

62. Principles of the Right of War - Jean-Jacques Rousseau

Very short - but interesting (especially for his position in respect of Hobbes).


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 29, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> One day you should read something fun



I'm currently re-reading some Shakespeare and Marlowe - does that count?


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 29, 2017)

Beats & Pieces said:


> I'm currently re-reading some Shakespeare and Marlowe - does that count?


No, of course not. Something light, with spaceships, dragons, fighting and/or laughs


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 29, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> No, of course not. Something light, with spaceships, dragons, fighting and/or laughs



In a spirit of friendship - recommend something to me and I promise that I will read it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 29, 2017)

Beats & Pieces said:


> In a spirit of friendship - recommend something to me and I promise that I will read it.


His Dark Materials (the trilogy by Philip Pullman), but not sure why you need me to recommend something. It seems odd that you don't ever read anything light or non-canonical.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 29, 2017)

1/60 Richard Price - The Whites
2/60 Ali Smith - Public Library & Other Stories
3/60 Hannah Eaton - Naming Monsters
4/60 Jeff Vandermeer - Authority
5/60 Simon Garfield - To The Letter - A Celebration Of The Lost Art Of Letter Writing
6/60 Claire North - The Sudden Appearance Of Hope
7/60 Dan Lepard - Short & Sweet
8/60 Stella Gibbons - Cold Comfort Farm
9/60 George RR Martin - A Feast For Crows
10/60 Haruki Murakami - What I Talk About When I Talk About Running
11/60 Adam Roberts - The Thing Itself
12/60 Roger Crowley - Empires Of The Sea The Final Battle For The Mediterranean, 1521-1580
13/60 Philip Hoare - Leviathan, or The Whale
14/60 Johan Hari - Chasing The Scream (don't bother reading this, it's shite)
15/60 George RR Martin - A Dance With Dragons: Dreams & Dust
16/60 George RR - A Dance With Dragons: After The Feast
17/60 Gilbert Shelton - The Freak Brothers Omnibus: Every Freak Brothers Story Rolled Into One Bumper Package
18/60 Jeff Vandermeer - Acceptance
19/60 Dan Rhodes - Little Hands Clapping
20/60 Terry Pratchett & Neil Gaiman - Good Omens.
21/60 Graeme Macrae Burnet - His Bloody Project
22/60 Grace Jones - I'll Never Write My Memoirs
23/60 Andrew Michael Hurley - The Loney
24/60 Bill Beverley - Dodgers
25/60 Christos Tsiolkas - The Slap
26/60 Lynley Dodd - Hairy Maclary, Shoo
27/60 David Ellwand - Head, Shoulders, Knees & Toes
28/60 Storytime Tales - I Love You, Mummy
29/60 Victoria Tebbs - See & Say: Baby Jesus Story
30/60 Unknown - Play With Peppa: A Puppet Play Book
31/60 Valerie Thomas/Korky Paul - Winnie's Dinosaur Day
32/60 Unknown - Tell Me About The Farm
33/60 Carol Lawson - The Big Wish
34/60 Carol Benoist/Cathy Gilmore - Easter Bunny's Amazing Day
35/60 Frances Barry - Duckie's Ducklings
36/60 Unknown - Thomas & Friends: Edward and the Party
37/60 Janet & Allen Ahlberg - The Jolly Postman or Other People's Letters
38/60 Storytime Tales: Excuse Me!
39/60 Paul Beatty - The Sellout
40/60 Naomi Alderman - The Power
41/60 Ted Chiang - Stories Of Your Life
42/60 Nikesh Shukla (ed.) - The Good Immigrant
43/60  Apostolos Doxiadis, Christos H. Papadimitriou, Alecos Papadatos (illustrator), Annie Di Donna (illustrator) - Logicomix: An Epic Search For Truth
44/60 Nicholas Gurewitch - The Trial Of Colonel Sweeto & Other Stories
45/60 Robert Webb - How Not To Be A Boy


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 29, 2017)

Okay, starting with 'Northern Lights'?


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 29, 2017)

Beats & Pieces said:


> Okay, starting with 'Northern Lights'?


yup


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 29, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> yup



Okay - will read and let you know what I think. Thank you!


----------



## Voley (Oct 29, 2017)

1/30 Substance: Inside New Order - Peter Hook
2/30 The Illustrated A Brief History Of Time - Stephen Hawking
3/30 A Clash Of Kings - George R.R. Martin
4/30 Reelin' In The Years: The Soundtrack Of A Northern Life - Mark Radcliffe
5/30 Look Back In Hunger: The Autobiography - Jo Brand
6/30 Dodgers - Bill Beverly
7/30 Altamont: The Rolling Stones, The Hells Angels And The Inside Story of Rock's Darkest Day - Joel Selvin
8/30 Live At The Brixton Academy: A Riotous Life In The Music Business - Simon Parkes
9/30 Travels With Charley: In Search Of America - John Steinbeck
10/30 A Storm Of Swords Book 1: Steel And Snow - George R.R. Martin
11/30 Girl In A Band - Kim Gordon
12/30 The Goldfinch - Donna Tartt
13/30 Hound Dog - Richard Blandford
14/30 American Gods - Neil Gaiman
15/30 Daft Wee Stories - Limmy
16/30 Don't You Leave Me Here - Wilko Johnson
17/30 What Planet Am I On? - Shaun Ryder
18/30 My Old Man: Tales Of Our Fathers - ed. Ted Kessler
19/30 The Outsider - Albert Camus
20/30 Kill Your Friends - John Niven
21/30 The Devil All The Time - Donald Ray Pollock
22/30 Thinking About It Only Makes It Worse - David Mitchell
23/30 Dirk Gently's Holistic Detective Agency - Douglas Adams
24/30 Knots And Crosses - Ian Rankin
25/30 Inside Out: A Personal History Of Pink Floyd - Nick Mason

Pleasantly surprised by this. Probably the most even-tempered, least megalomaniacal, not batshit and, crucially, still alive member of Pink Floyd so best placed to write the book. I know the story already but his take on it's well worth reading. He's quite good with gentle humour and his ever-so-slightly pointed remarks about other band members behaviour are wry rather than sarcastic. All very English. Doesn't stop him noting Roger Waters' excesses at some length mind and there's genuinely poignant writing about Syd Barrett's decline. Had me digging out ''Wish You Were Here'' again to hear a bit of ''See Emily Play'' that creeps into the very end of ''Shine On You Crazy Diamond.'' I'd never noticed that before. Good book.


----------



## Voley (Oct 29, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> 45/60 Robert Webb - How Not To Be A Boy


Any good? Stuart Maconie gave it a rave review on the radio a bit back.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 29, 2017)

Voley said:


> Any good? Stuart Maconie gave it a rave review on the radio a bit back.


It's decent as a populist polemic on how destructive patriarchy is with regards to rigid gender stereotyping and he's refreshingly honest about how emotionally stunted men are encouraged to be, but he's not particularly endearing despite his candour, and he's not a great writer. I'm not sure it will change many people's minds - he's probably preaching to the choir. It made me feel less bashful about my own feelings, growing up, about masculinity, I guess. I don't regret reading it, but I'm sure there are better books out there on this subject. 
(I bought this on Kindle and downloaded it, but then got an email saying my payment had failed, so I guess I got it for free - is this a sneaky loophole for those with less scruples to exploit?)


----------



## colbhoy (Oct 30, 2017)

1/19 - D-Day:The Battle for Normandy by Antony Beevor
2/19 - The Life and Times of the Thunderbolt Kid by Bill Bryson
3/19 - Stan Musial: An American Life by George Vecsey
4/19 - Aunts Aren't Gentlemen by P G Wodehouse
5/19 - The Snowman by Jo Nesbo
6/19 - The Fort by Bernard Cornwell
7/19 - 102 Minutes by Jim Dwyer and Kevin Flynn
*8/19 - Bottom of the 33rd by Dan Barry*


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 30, 2017)

82 - Autonomy: Capital, Class and Politics - David Eden
83 - The Anarchist Expropriators  + Simon Radowitzky and the People's Justice - Osvaldo Bayer (two 100 pagers to make one proper book as i don't feel right listing both)
84 -  Italy Red and Black (AKA Diary of an Escape) - Toni Negri
85 - The Writing On The Wall: On The Decomposition of Capitalism and Its Critics - Anselm Jappe
86 - Bloodstained: One Hundred Years of Leninist Counterrevolution - Friends of Aron Baron


----------



## Cpatain Rbubish (Oct 30, 2017)

2017 = 0 as per the 2014-2016 threads. I have acquired two new books but sadly not read them.


----------



## Ponyutd (Nov 1, 2017)




----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 2, 2017)

1/65 - Laurie Lee - Village Christmas and Other Notes on the English Year
2/65 - John Irving - A Prayer for Owen Meany (1/10*)
3/65 - Ben Aaronovitch - Moon Over Soho
4/65 - William Boyd - Any Human Heart (2/10)
5/65 - Douglas Adams - Dirk Gently's Holistic Detective Agency
6/65 - John Steinbeck - Tortilla Flat
7/65 - Andrew Michael Hurley - The Loney
8/65 - Tana French - Into The Woods (Dublin Murder Squad 1) (3/10)
9/65 - Larry McMurty - Lonesome Dove (4/10)
10/65 - Denise Mina - The Dead Hour (Paddy Meehan 2)
11/65 - Ian Rankin - The Flood
12/65 - Denise Mina - Slip of the Knife (Paddy Meehan 3)
13/65 - Neil Gaiman - Trigger Warning: Short Fictions and Disturbances
14/65 - Bill Beverly - Dodgers
15/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Face of Trespass
16/65 - John Irving - The World According to Garp (5/10)
17/65 - Val McDermid - Out of Bounds
18/65 - Stuart Maconie - Hope and Glory: A People's History of Modern Britain
19/65 - Margaret Atwood - Oryx and Crake
20/65 - Kate Atkinson - Emotionally Weird
21/65 - Roald Dahl - Madness
22/65 - Tana French - The Likeness (Dublin Murder Squad 2) (6/10)
23/65 - Daniel Woodrell - The Maid's Version
24/65 - Laline Paull - The Bees
25/65 - Jonathan Franzen - Freedom (7/10)
26/65 - Nicola Morgan - Blame My Brain: The Amazing Teenage Brain Revealed
27/65 - Arundhati Roy - The God of Small Things
28/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Killing Doll
29/65 - Denise Mina - Sanctum
30/65 - John Williams - Butcher's Crossing
31/65 - Anita Brookner - Hotel Du Lac
32/65 - Peter James - Need You Dead
33/65 - Stephen King - Carrie
34/65 - Andy Hamilton - The Star Witness
35/65 - Jessie Burton - The Muse
36/65 - Stephen King - Christine (8/10)
37/65 - Belinda Bauer - The Beautiful Dead
38/65 - John Irving - The Cider House Rules (9/10)
39/65 - Ruth Rendell - A New Lease of Death
40/65 - Stephen King - It (10/10)
41/65 - Annie Proulx - Heart Songs
42/65 - Ruth Rendell - Wolf to The Slaughter
43/65 - Bret Easton Ellis - American Psycho
44/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Best Man To Die
45/65 - Sarah Perry - The Essex Serpent
46/65 - Ruth Rendell - A Guilty Thing Surprised
47/65 - David Mitchell - number9dream
48/65 - Ruth Rendell - No More Dying Then
49/65 - Denise Mina - The Long Drop
50/65 - Ruth Rendell - Murder Being Done Once
51/65 - Jon McGregor - So Many Ways to Begin
52/65 - Owen King & Stephen King - Sleeping Beauties (11/10)
*
53/65 - Ruth Rendell - Some Lie and Some Die*


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 2, 2017)

1/60 Richard Price - The Whites
2/60 Ali Smith - Public Library & Other Stories
3/60 Hannah Eaton - Naming Monsters
4/60 Jeff Vandermeer - Authority
5/60 Simon Garfield - To The Letter - A Celebration Of The Lost Art Of Letter Writing
6/60 Claire North - The Sudden Appearance Of Hope
7/60 Dan Lepard - Short & Sweet
8/60 Stella Gibbons - Cold Comfort Farm
9/60 George RR Martin - A Feast For Crows
10/60 Haruki Murakami - What I Talk About When I Talk About Running
11/60 Adam Roberts - The Thing Itself
12/60 Roger Crowley - Empires Of The Sea The Final Battle For The Mediterranean, 1521-1580
13/60 Philip Hoare - Leviathan, or The Whale
14/60 Johan Hari - Chasing The Scream (don't bother reading this, it's shite)
15/60 George RR Martin - A Dance With Dragons: Dreams & Dust
16/60 George RR - A Dance With Dragons: After The Feast
17/60 Gilbert Shelton - The Freak Brothers Omnibus: Every Freak Brothers Story Rolled Into One Bumper Package
18/60 Jeff Vandermeer - Acceptance
19/60 Dan Rhodes - Little Hands Clapping
20/60 Terry Pratchett & Neil Gaiman - Good Omens.
21/60 Graeme Macrae Burnet - His Bloody Project
22/60 Grace Jones - I'll Never Write My Memoirs
23/60 Andrew Michael Hurley - The Loney
24/60 Bill Beverley - Dodgers
25/60 Christos Tsiolkas - The Slap
26/60 Lynley Dodd - Hairy Maclary, Shoo
27/60 David Ellwand - Head, Shoulders, Knees & Toes
28/60 Storytime Tales - I Love You, Mummy
29/60 Victoria Tebbs - See & Say: Baby Jesus Story
30/60 Unknown - Play With Peppa: A Puppet Play Book
31/60 Valerie Thomas/Korky Paul - Winnie's Dinosaur Day
32/60 Unknown - Tell Me About The Farm
33/60 Carol Lawson - The Big Wish
34/60 Carol Benoist/Cathy Gilmore - Easter Bunny's Amazing Day
35/60 Frances Barry - Duckie's Ducklings
36/60 Unknown - Thomas & Friends: Edward and the Party
37/60 Janet & Allen Ahlberg - The Jolly Postman or Other People's Letters
38/60 Storytime Tales: Excuse Me!
39/60 Paul Beatty - The Sellout
40/60 Naomi Alderman - The Power
41/60 Ted Chiang - Stories Of Your Life
42/60 Nikesh Shukla (ed.) - The Good Immigrant
43/60  Apostolos Doxiadis, Christos H. Papadimitriou, Alecos Papadatos (illustrator), Annie Di Donna (illustrator) - Logicomix: An Epic Search For Truth
44/60 Nicholas Gurewitch - The Trial Of Colonel Sweeto & Other Stories
45/60 Robert Webb - How Not To Be A Boy
46/60 Philip Pullman - La Belle Sauvage


----------



## D'wards (Nov 2, 2017)

1/26 - Blood Meridian - Cormac McCarthy (reread)
2/26 - Dead Funny: Horror Stories by Comedians - Edited by Robin Ince and Johnny Mains
3/26 - Frank Skinner on the Road by Frank Skinner
4/26 - Karlology by Karl Pilkington
5/26 - Wolf Hall by Hilary Mantel
6/26 - Pennine Walkies by Mark Wallington
7/26 - The Secret Diary of Adrian Mole age 13 3/4 by Sue Townsend (reread)
8/26 - All the Pretty Horses by Cormac McCarthy
9/26 - 2001 A Space Odyssey by Arthur C. Clarke (reread)
10/26 - Born to Run by Bruce Springsteen
11/26 - The Girl on the Train by Paula Hawkins
12/26 - Dead Funny Encore: More Horror Stories by Comedians - Edited by Robin Ince and Johnny Mains
13/26 - The Growing Pains of Adrian Mole by Sue Townsend (reread)
14/26 - IT by Stephen King
15/26 - What Planet Am I On? by Shaun Ryder
16/26 - I Am Pilgrim by Terry Hayes
17/26 - The Crossing by Cormac McCarthy
18/26 - Clothes Clothes Clothes Music Music Music Boys Boys Boys by Viv Albertine
19/26 - Watership Down by Richard Adams
20/26 - The True Confessions of Adrian Albert Mole by Sue Townsend (reread)
21/26 - The Martian by Andy Weir
22/40 - Don't You Leave Me Here by Wilko Johnson
23/40 - Adrian Mole: The Wilderness Years by Sue Townsend (reread)
24/40 - The Darling Buds of May by H.E. Bates
25/40 - The Son by Philipp Meyer
26/40 - Adrian Mole the Cappuccino Years by Sue Townsend (reread)
27/40 - Altered Carbon by Richard Morgan
28/40 - The Men Who Stare at Goats by Jon Ronson
29/40 - Frankenstein by Mary Shelley
30/40 - Adrian Mole and the Small Amphibians by Sue Townsend
31/40 - Undisclosed by Steve Alten
32/40 - Head On by Julian Cope
33/40 - Disgrace by J.M. Coetzee
34/40 - Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone by J.K. Rowling (reread)
35/40 - Rule of the Bone by Russell Banks (reread)
36/40 - Holidays in Hell by P. J. O'Rourke
37/40 - Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets by J.K. Rowling  (reread)


----------



## yield (Nov 3, 2017)

yield said:


> 1/10 The Brief Wondrous Life of Oscar Wao by Junot Diaz
> 2/10 The Unreal and the Real. Volume 1: Where on Earth by Ursula K. LeGuin
> 3/10 The Cold Commands by Richard K. Morgan
> 4/10 The Machine Stops by E.M. Forster. Short story.
> ...


12/10 Before They Are Hanged by Joe Abercrombie
13/10 Last Argument of Kings by Joe Abercrombie


----------



## braindancer (Nov 3, 2017)

1/20 - The Secret History - Donna Tartt
2/20 - The Grifters - Jim Thompson
3/20 - His Bloody Project - Graeme Macrae Burnet
4/20 - The Sellout - Paul Beatty
5/20 - The North Water - Ian McGuire
6/20 - The Little Friend - Donna Tartt
7/20 - Black Water Lillies - Michel Bussi
8/20 - The Essex Serpent - Sarah Perry
9/20 - The Mask of Dimitrios - Eric Ambler
10/20 - Girl in a Band - Kim Gordon
11/20 - We are all completely beside ourselves - Karen Joy Fowler
12/20 - The Son - Phillip Meyer
13/20 - The Power - Naomi Alderman
14/20 - Another Country - James Baldwin
15/20 - Station Eleven - Emily St. John Mandel
16/20 - The Haunting of Hill House - Shirley Jackson
17/20 - Requiem for a Dream - Hubert Selby Jr
18/20 - The Last Picture House - Larry Mcmurtry
19/20 - Concrete Island - J.G. Ballard
20/20 - Ashes of London - Andrew Taylor


----------



## Voley (Nov 3, 2017)

1/30 Substance: Inside New Order - Peter Hook
2/30 The Illustrated A Brief History Of Time - Stephen Hawking
3/30 A Clash Of Kings - George R.R. Martin
4/30 Reelin' In The Years: The Soundtrack Of A Northern Life - Mark Radcliffe
5/30 Look Back In Hunger: The Autobiography - Jo Brand
6/30 Dodgers - Bill Beverly
7/30 Altamont: The Rolling Stones, The Hells Angels And The Inside Story of Rock's Darkest Day - Joel Selvin
8/30 Live At The Brixton Academy: A Riotous Life In The Music Business - Simon Parkes
9/30 Travels With Charley: In Search Of America - John Steinbeck
10/30 A Storm Of Swords Book 1: Steel And Snow - George R.R. Martin
11/30 Girl In A Band - Kim Gordon
12/30 The Goldfinch - Donna Tartt
13/30 Hound Dog - Richard Blandford
14/30 American Gods - Neil Gaiman
15/30 Daft Wee Stories - Limmy
16/30 Don't You Leave Me Here - Wilko Johnson
17/30 What Planet Am I On? - Shaun Ryder
18/30 My Old Man: Tales Of Our Fathers - ed. Ted Kessler
19/30 The Outsider - Albert Camus
20/30 Kill Your Friends - John Niven
21/30 The Devil All The Time - Donald Ray Pollock
22/30 Thinking About It Only Makes It Worse - David Mitchell
23/30 Dirk Gently's Holistic Detective Agency - Douglas Adams
24/30 Knots And Crosses - Ian Rankin
25/30 Inside Out: A Personal History Of Pink Floyd - Nick Mason
26/30 Hold Your Own - Kate Tempest

Read this in one afternoon and very powerful it is, too. Some of the allusions to Greek mythology were a bit lost on me, I must admit, but her observations of life and love in South London are great.  I can see myself going back to this book again and again. Can't help but read it in her voice which is always a good sign that someone's really connected with you. Like her a lot.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 3, 2017)

1/75 Sanctuary : After it Happened Book 5 -  Devon C Ford
2/75 1916 : The Morning After - Tim Pat Coogan
3/75 Last Stand at Saber River - Elmore Leonard
4/75 After : The Shock - Scott Nicholson
5/75 After : The Echo - Scott Nicholson
6/75 After : Milepost 291 - Scott Nicholson
7/75 After : Whiteout - Scott Nicholson
8/75 After : Red Scare - Scott Nicholson
9/75 Surviving The Evacuation : Ireland - Book 9 -Frank Tayell
10/75 Crisis - Frank Gardner
11/75 Outcast London : A Study in the Relationship Between Classes in Victorian Society - Gareth Stedman Jones
12/75 After : Dying Light - Scott Nicholson
13/75 The Ruins - T W Piperbrook
14/75 Confederates - Thomas Keneally
15/75 Black Water Lilies - Michel Bussi
16/75 The Revenge of History - Seumas Milne
17/75 The Great War : The American Front - Harry Turtledove.
18/75 The Wrong Side of Goodbye - Michael Connelly
19/75 Surviving The Evacuation : The Last Candidate - Book 10 . Frank Tayell
20/75 The Gunslinger : The Dark Tower - Stephen King.
21/75 Out of Bounds - Val McDermid
22/75 Hurst - Robin Crumby
23/75 The Great War : Walk In Hell - Harry Turtledove
24/75 Cold Earth - Ann Cleeves
25/75 Critical Dawn - Darren Wearmouth & Colin Barnes
26/75 Critical Path - Wearmouth & Barnes
27/75 Critical Strike - Wearmouth & Barnes
28/75 The Birdwatcher - William Shaw
29/75 Dodgers - Bill Beverly
30/75 Dark Town - Thomas Mullen
31/75 A Hero In France - Alan Furst
32/75 Reelin' in The Years : The Soundtrack of a Northern Life. - Mark Radcliffe
33/75 The Scarecrow - Michael Connelly
34/75 Roads :A Millennial Journey Along America''s Great Interstate Highways - Larry McMurtry
35/75 Rebellion: After It Happened Book 6 - Devon C Ford
36/75 Sentinel - Robin Crumby
37/75 The Fire Sermon - Raphael Dogg
38/75 Earth Alone - Daniel Arenson
39/75 Earth Lost - Daniel Arenson
40/75 Earth Rising - Daniel Arenson
41/75 I am Pilgrim - Terry Hayes
42/75 To Kill The President - Sam Bourne
43/75 The Contours of American History - William Appleman Williams
44/75 The Killing of Osama Bin Laden - Seymour Hersh.
45/75 Nomad - James Swallow
46/75 Surviving The Evacuation: Search and Rescue . Book 11 - Frank Tayell
47/75 The Strength of the Wolf : The Secret History of America's War on Drugs - Douglas Valentine.
48/75 I Am Missing - Tim Weaver.
49/75 Exile - James Swallow
50/75  The Ministry of Nostalgia - Owen Hatherley
51/75 The Age of Jihad - Patrick Cockburn
52/75 Holy Island - LJ Ross
53/75 Sycamore Gap - LJ Ross
54/75 Heavenfield - LJ Ross
55/75 Angel - LJ Ross
56/75 High Force - LJ Ross
57/75 Cragside - LJ Ross
58/75 Extreme Measures - Vince Flynn
59/75 Transfer of Power - Vince Flynn
60/75 The Third Option - Vince Flynn
61/75 Seperation of Power - Vince Flynn

*********
62/75 Executive Power - Vince Flynn


----------



## yield (Nov 3, 2017)

If you've not read it marty21 I'd thoroughly recommend the First Law trilogy by Joe Abercrombie


----------



## marty21 (Nov 3, 2017)

yield said:


> If you've not read it marty21 I'd thoroughly recommend the First Law trilogy by Joe Abercrombie


I have read it ! Excellent books !


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 3, 2017)

63. The Souls of Black Folk - W.E.B Du Bois


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 4, 2017)

64. Northern Lights: His Dark Materials - Book 1 - Philip Pullman


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 5, 2017)

1/65 - Laurie Lee - Village Christmas and Other Notes on the English Year
2/65 - John Irving - A Prayer for Owen Meany (1/10*)
3/65 - Ben Aaronovitch - Moon Over Soho
4/65 - William Boyd - Any Human Heart (2/10)
5/65 - Douglas Adams - Dirk Gently's Holistic Detective Agency
6/65 - John Steinbeck - Tortilla Flat
7/65 - Andrew Michael Hurley - The Loney
8/65 - Tana French - Into The Woods (Dublin Murder Squad 1) (3/10)
9/65 - Larry McMurty - Lonesome Dove (4/10)
10/65 - Denise Mina - The Dead Hour (Paddy Meehan 2)
11/65 - Ian Rankin - The Flood
12/65 - Denise Mina - Slip of the Knife (Paddy Meehan 3)
13/65 - Neil Gaiman - Trigger Warning: Short Fictions and Disturbances
14/65 - Bill Beverly - Dodgers
15/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Face of Trespass
16/65 - John Irving - The World According to Garp (5/10)
17/65 - Val McDermid - Out of Bounds
18/65 - Stuart Maconie - Hope and Glory: A People's History of Modern Britain
19/65 - Margaret Atwood - Oryx and Crake
20/65 - Kate Atkinson - Emotionally Weird
21/65 - Roald Dahl - Madness
22/65 - Tana French - The Likeness (Dublin Murder Squad 2) (6/10)
23/65 - Daniel Woodrell - The Maid's Version
24/65 - Laline Paull - The Bees
25/65 - Jonathan Franzen - Freedom (7/10)
26/65 - Nicola Morgan - Blame My Brain: The Amazing Teenage Brain Revealed
27/65 - Arundhati Roy - The God of Small Things
28/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Killing Doll
29/65 - Denise Mina - Sanctum
30/65 - John Williams - Butcher's Crossing
31/65 - Anita Brookner - Hotel Du Lac
32/65 - Peter James - Need You Dead
33/65 - Stephen King - Carrie
34/65 - Andy Hamilton - The Star Witness
35/65 - Jessie Burton - The Muse
36/65 - Stephen King - Christine (8/10)
37/65 - Belinda Bauer - The Beautiful Dead
38/65 - John Irving - The Cider House Rules (9/10)
39/65 - Ruth Rendell - A New Lease of Death
40/65 - Stephen King - It (10/10)
41/65 - Annie Proulx - Heart Songs
42/65 - Ruth Rendell - Wolf to The Slaughter
43/65 - Bret Easton Ellis - American Psycho
44/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Best Man To Die
45/65 - Sarah Perry - The Essex Serpent
46/65 - Ruth Rendell - A Guilty Thing Surprised
47/65 - David Mitchell - number9dream
48/65 - Ruth Rendell - No More Dying Then
49/65 - Denise Mina - The Long Drop
50/65 - Ruth Rendell - Murder Being Done Once
51/65 - Jon McGregor - So Many Ways to Begin
52/65 - Owen King & Stephen King - Sleeping Beauties (11/10)
53/65 - Ruth Rendell - Some Lie and Some Die
*
54/65 - Kurt Vonnegut - Slaughterhouse Five*


----------



## nogojones (Nov 5, 2017)

1/35 Jim Thompson - Savage Night
2/35 Phil Edwards - More Work! Less Pay! Rebellion And Repression in Italy, 1972-77
3/35 Martin Ford - Rise of the Robots: Technology and the Threat of a Jobleess Future
4/35 Franya J. Berkman - Monument Eternal: The Music of Alice Coltrane
5/35 Anthony Burgess - The Wanting Seed
6/35 Theresa Urbainczyk - Slave Revolts in Antiquity
7/35 Iain M. Banks - Matter
8/35 Marvin E. Gettleman - Vietnam History, Documents and Opinions on a Major World Crisis
9/35 Ursula LeGuin - The Dispossessed
10/35 Studs Terkel - American Dreams Lost & Found
11/35 Mikhail Bulgakov - Heart Of A Dog
12/35 John Edwards - The Spanish Inquisition
13/35 Kevin Doogan - New Capitalism? The Transformation of Work
14/35 Bill Beverly - Dodgers 
15/35 Vilem Flusser - The History of the Devil
16/35 Daniel Woodrell - The Ones You Do
17/38 Herbert Marshall - Mayakovsky and His Poetry
18/35 Iain M. Banks - The Hydrogen Sonata
19/35 Jim Thompson - The Criminal
20/35 Charles E. Cobb - This Nonviolent Stuff'll Get You Killed
21/35 Kurt Vonnegut - Sirens of Titan
22/35 Andre Breton - What is Surrealism? : Selected Writings 
23/35 Bret Easton Ellis - Imperial Bedrooms
24/35 Noam Chomsky - Profit Over People
25/35 Martin Luther King - The Words Of...
26/35 Dan Georgakas & Marvin Surkin - Detroit: I Do Mind Dying: A Study in Urban Revolution
27/35 Elizabeth David - French Country Cooking
28/35 Peter Godfrey-Smith - Other Minds 
29/35 Graham Greene - It's a Battlefield
30/35 Iain M. Banks - Surface Detail
31/35 Marina Lewycka - A Short History of Tractors in Ukrainian
32/35 Eric Hazan - A History of the Barracade
33/35 Philip K. Dick - The Collected Stories of, Vol.4. 
34/35 Angela Nagle - Kill All Normies
35/35 Evelyn Anderson - Hammer or Anvil - A History of the German Labour Movement

*36/35 P.G. Wodehouse - The Clicking of Cuthbert
37/35 Aeschylus - Prometheus Bound/ The Suppliants/ Seven Against Thebes/ The Persians
*


----------



## ringo (Nov 6, 2017)

1/45 And The Ass Saw The Angel - Nick Cave
2/45 Rant - Chuck Palahniuk
3/45 Thank You, Jeeves - PG Wodehouse
4/45 Disgrace - J.M. Coetzee
5/45 Dodgers - Bill Beverly
6/45 Fup - Jim Dodge
7/45 Dirty Havana Trilogy - Pedro Juan Gutierrez
8/45 Silk - Alessandro Baricco
9/45 Breakfast Of Champions - Kurt Vonnegut
10/45 The Sun Also Rises - Ernest Hemingway
11/45 Rodigan: My Life In Reggae - David Rodigan
12/45 Empire Of The Sun - JG Ballard
13/45 Post Office - Charles Bukowski
14/45 Chronicle Of A Death Foretold - Gabriel Garcia Marquez
15/45 The Saga Of Erik The Viking - Terry Jones
16/45 The End Of The Affair - Graham Greene
17/45 The Little Friend - Donna Tartt
18/45 Demon Dentist - David Walliams
19/45 Koko Takes A Holiday - Kieran Shea
20/45 The Son - Phillip Meyer
21/45 Futuristic Violence And Fancy Suits - David Wong
22/45 Cold Comfort Farm - Stella Gibbons
23/45 The Power Of The Dog - Thomas Savage
24/45 Friction - Joe Stretch
25/45 By Grand Central Station I Sat Down And Wept - Elizabeth Smart
26/45 Human Croquet - Kate Atkinson
27/45 Niwaki: Pruning, shaping and training trees the Japanese way - Jake Hobson
28/45 The Blind Assassin - Margaret Atwood
29/45 Still Midnight - Denise Mina
30/45 The Intimate Diary Of A London Call Girl - Belle De Jour
31/45 Recovery: Freedom From Our Addictions - Russell Brand
32/45 La Belle Sauvage - Philip Pullman


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 6, 2017)

1/60 Richard Price - The Whites
2/60 Ali Smith - Public Library & Other Stories
3/60 Hannah Eaton - Naming Monsters
4/60 Jeff Vandermeer - Authority
5/60 Simon Garfield - To The Letter - A Celebration Of The Lost Art Of Letter Writing
6/60 Claire North - The Sudden Appearance Of Hope
7/60 Dan Lepard - Short & Sweet
8/60 Stella Gibbons - Cold Comfort Farm
9/60 George RR Martin - A Feast For Crows
10/60 Haruki Murakami - What I Talk About When I Talk About Running
11/60 Adam Roberts - The Thing Itself
12/60 Roger Crowley - Empires Of The Sea The Final Battle For The Mediterranean, 1521-1580
13/60 Philip Hoare - Leviathan, or The Whale
14/60 Johan Hari - Chasing The Scream (don't bother reading this, it's shite)
15/60 George RR Martin - A Dance With Dragons: Dreams & Dust
16/60 George RR - A Dance With Dragons: After The Feast
17/60 Gilbert Shelton - The Freak Brothers Omnibus: Every Freak Brothers Story Rolled Into One Bumper Package
18/60 Jeff Vandermeer - Acceptance
19/60 Dan Rhodes - Little Hands Clapping
20/60 Terry Pratchett & Neil Gaiman - Good Omens.
21/60 Graeme Macrae Burnet - His Bloody Project
22/60 Grace Jones - I'll Never Write My Memoirs
23/60 Andrew Michael Hurley - The Loney
24/60 Bill Beverley - Dodgers
25/60 Christos Tsiolkas - The Slap
26/60 Lynley Dodd - Hairy Maclary, Shoo
27/60 David Ellwand - Head, Shoulders, Knees & Toes
28/60 Storytime Tales - I Love You, Mummy
29/60 Victoria Tebbs - See & Say: Baby Jesus Story
30/60 Unknown - Play With Peppa: A Puppet Play Book
31/60 Valerie Thomas/Korky Paul - Winnie's Dinosaur Day
32/60 Unknown - Tell Me About The Farm
33/60 Carol Lawson - The Big Wish
34/60 Carol Benoist/Cathy Gilmore - Easter Bunny's Amazing Day
35/60 Frances Barry - Duckie's Ducklings
36/60 Unknown - Thomas & Friends: Edward and the Party
37/60 Janet & Allen Ahlberg - The Jolly Postman or Other People's Letters
38/60 Storytime Tales: Excuse Me!
39/60 Paul Beatty - The Sellout
40/60 Naomi Alderman - The Power
41/60 Ted Chiang - Stories Of Your Life
42/60 Nikesh Shukla (ed.) - The Good Immigrant
43/60  Apostolos Doxiadis, Christos H. Papadimitriou, Alecos Papadatos (illustrator), Annie Di Donna (illustrator) - Logicomix: An Epic Search For Truth
44/60 Nicholas Gurewitch - The Trial Of Colonel Sweeto & Other Stories
45/60 Robert Webb - How Not To Be A Boy
46/60 Philip Pullman - La Belle Sauvage
47/60 China Mieville - October: The Story Of The Russian Revolution


----------



## Shirl (Nov 7, 2017)

1/25 Dead Tomorrow - Peter James
2/25 August is a wicked Month - Edna O'brien
3/25 Gallows View - Peter Robinson
4/25 Lady Lupin's Book of Etiquette - Babette Cole
5/25 Talking to the dead - Harry Bingham
6/25 The 50/50 Killer - Steve Mosby
7/25 No Cure for Shell Shock - Dylan Orchard
8/25 Blood,Salt-Water - Denise Mina
9/25 The Letter - Kathryn Hughes. Amazon lied to me about this book. Number 1 best seller my arse. I only finished it because I'd given up on two books already this year.
10/25 The 39 Steps - John Buchan
11/25 Dead like You - Peter James
12/25 The Goldfinch -Donna Tart 
13/25 Travels with my Aunt - Graham Green
14/25 Dead Man's Grip Peter-James
15/25 Turning Blue - Benjamin Myers 

I'm going to fall well short of my target


----------



## Voley (Nov 7, 2017)

Shirl said:


> I'm going to fall well short of my target


Blame 'The Goldfinch' Shirl. It's an epic and so good you drag it out for aaaaaages. Should be allowed to count it as two books at least imo.


----------



## Me76 (Nov 8, 2017)

1/50 Teenage Revolution, Alan Davies
2/50 The Third Woman, Jonathan Freedland
3/50 The Art of Peeling an Orange, Victoria Avilan
4/50 Courting Trouble, Lisa M Hawkins
5/50 Dr Vigilante, Alberto Hazan
6/50 the Husband's Secret, Liane Moriarty
7/50 Sleep Tight, Rachel Abbot
8/50 A Dark Adapted Eye, Barbara Vine 
9/50 Patchwork Man, DB Martin
10/50 Gone Bad, JB Turner
11/50 The Devil Wears Prada, Lauren Weisberger
12/50 The Cry, Helen Fitzgerald
13/50 While My Eyes Were Closed, Linda Green
14/50 Total Victim Theory, Ian Ballard
15/50 Alternate Lifestyles, Lisa M Hawkins
16/50 Dodgers, Bill Beverly
17/50 Tess of the D'urbervilles, Thomas Hardy
18/50 Secrets of Happiness, Lucy Diamond
19/50 St Lucy's home for girls raised by wolves, Karen Russell
20/50 Love Nina, Nina Stubbs
21/50 Innocence, Dean Koontz
22/50 Diamonds in the Sky, MA Harper
23/50 Son of a Serial Killer, Jams N Roses
24/50 Blood of a Serial Killer, Jams N Roses. 
25/50 When my Ship Comes In, Sue Wilsher
26/50 Fanatic, Jams N Roses
27/50 Brilliant & Forever, Kevin McNeil
28/50 The Girl in the Maze, RK Jackson
29/50 The Martian, Andy Weir
30/50 High Rise, JG Ballard
31/50 Affliction, Laurell K Hamilton
32/50 Slip, David Estes
33/50 Synchronised Breathing, Tara Ellison
34/50 Savage Lane, Jason Starr
35/50 A Smudge of Gray, Jonathan Sturak
36/50 A Family Saga, Patricia Jetson
37/50 High Society, Ben Elton
38/50 The Wonder, Emma Donoghue
39/50 Hunter / Prey, Sam Sisavath
40/50 Taking Flight, Adrian Magnuson. 
41/50 Sleeping Beauties, Stephen and Owen King
42/50 Focused and Challenged, Lisa M Hawkins. 
43/50 Playing Dead, Julia Heaberlin
44/50 Miss You, Kate Eberlen

45/50 Northanger Abbey, Jane Austen - my second classic of the year (I'm not counting part one of Don Quixote that I abandoned) and I really enjoyed it.  By far the funniest Austen I've read.


----------



## 8115 (Nov 8, 2017)

1/20 My Cousin Rachel, Daphne du Maurier
2/20 Why I'm No Longer Talking To White People About Race, Reni Eddo-Lodge
3/20 Miss Peregrine's Home for Perculiar Children, Ransom Riggs
4/20 Capitalism: A Ghost Story, Arundhati Roy
5/20 The Private Patient, PD James
6/20 The Outrun, Amy Liptrot
7/20 The Ministry of Utmost Happiness, Arundhati Roy
8/20 The Underground Railway, Colson Whitehead
9/20 The Sense of an Ending, Julian Barnes
10/20 White Teeth, Zadie Smith
11/20 Abandoned Buildings in North Texas, Jen Waldo
12/20 Christodora, Tim Murphy
13/20 Nocturnes, Kazuo Isgiguro
*14/20 La Belle Sauvage, Philip Pullman*


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 8, 2017)

1/49 - Dave Eggers - The Circle
2/49 - John Masefield - The Box of Delights
3/49 - Jenny Nimmo - The Rinaldi Ring
4/49 - Sarah Helm - If This Is A Woman
5/49 - Art Spiegelman - Maus
6/49 - Will Ferguson - 419
7/49 - Bram Stoker - Dracula
8/49 - Paul Cornell - Witches of Lychford
9/49 - John Connolly - Night Music
10/49 - Kristin Cashore - Graceling
11/49 - Deborah Levy - Swimming Home
12/49 - Sue Lloyd-Roberts - The War on Women
13/49 - Belinda Bauer - The Shut Eye
14/49 - Ann Leckie - Ancillary Justice
15/49 - Adrian Tchaikovsky - Children of Time
16/49 - Stephen King - Bag of Bones
17/49 - Jon McGregor - Reservoir 13
18/49 - Jeff Vandermeer - Borne
19/49 - Jon Ronson - The Psychopath Test
20/49 - Susan Cain - Quiet: The power of introverts in a world that can't stop talking
21/49 - Naomi Alderman - The Power

22/49 - William Goldman - The Princess Bride


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 9, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> 39/50 alan moore & jacen burrows, providence: act 1 (rantoul, il: avatar, 2017)


40/50 barry kennerk, shadow of the brotherhood: the temple bar shootings (cork: mercier, 2010)


----------



## marty21 (Nov 10, 2017)

1/75 Sanctuary : After it Happened Book 5 -  Devon C Ford
2/75 1916 : The Morning After - Tim Pat Coogan
3/75 Last Stand at Saber River - Elmore Leonard
4/75 After : The Shock - Scott Nicholson
5/75 After : The Echo - Scott Nicholson
6/75 After : Milepost 291 - Scott Nicholson
7/75 After : Whiteout - Scott Nicholson
8/75 After : Red Scare - Scott Nicholson
9/75 Surviving The Evacuation : Ireland - Book 9 -Frank Tayell
10/75 Crisis - Frank Gardner
11/75 Outcast London : A Study in the Relationship Between Classes in Victorian Society - Gareth Stedman Jones
12/75 After : Dying Light - Scott Nicholson
13/75 The Ruins - T W Piperbrook
14/75 Confederates - Thomas Keneally
15/75 Black Water Lilies - Michel Bussi
16/75 The Revenge of History - Seumas Milne
17/75 The Great War : The American Front - Harry Turtledove.
18/75 The Wrong Side of Goodbye - Michael Connelly
19/75 Surviving The Evacuation : The Last Candidate - Book 10 . Frank Tayell
20/75 The Gunslinger : The Dark Tower - Stephen King.
21/75 Out of Bounds - Val McDermid
22/75 Hurst - Robin Crumby
23/75 The Great War : Walk In Hell - Harry Turtledove
24/75 Cold Earth - Ann Cleeves
25/75 Critical Dawn - Darren Wearmouth & Colin Barnes
26/75 Critical Path - Wearmouth & Barnes
27/75 Critical Strike - Wearmouth & Barnes
28/75 The Birdwatcher - William Shaw
29/75 Dodgers - Bill Beverly
30/75 Dark Town - Thomas Mullen
31/75 A Hero In France - Alan Furst
32/75 Reelin' in The Years : The Soundtrack of a Northern Life. - Mark Radcliffe
33/75 The Scarecrow - Michael Connelly
34/75 Roads :A Millennial Journey Along America''s Great Interstate Highways - Larry McMurtry
35/75 Rebellion: After It Happened Book 6 - Devon C Ford
36/75 Sentinel - Robin Crumby
37/75 The Fire Sermon - Raphael Dogg
38/75 Earth Alone - Daniel Arenson
39/75 Earth Lost - Daniel Arenson
40/75 Earth Rising - Daniel Arenson
41/75 I am Pilgrim - Terry Hayes
42/75 To Kill The President - Sam Bourne
43/75 The Contours of American History - William Appleman Williams
44/75 The Killing of Osama Bin Laden - Seymour Hersh.
45/75 Nomad - James Swallow
46/75 Surviving The Evacuation: Search and Rescue . Book 11 - Frank Tayell
47/75 The Strength of the Wolf : The Secret History of America's War on Drugs - Douglas Valentine.
48/75 I Am Missing - Tim Weaver.
49/75 Exile - James Swallow
50/75  The Ministry of Nostalgia - Owen Hatherley
51/75 The Age of Jihad - Patrick Cockburn
52/75 Holy Island - LJ Ross
53/75 Sycamore Gap - LJ Ross
54/75 Heavenfield - LJ Ross
55/75 Angel - LJ Ross
56/75 High Force - LJ Ross
57/75 Cragside - LJ Ross
58/75 Extreme Measures - Vince Flynn
59/75 Transfer of Power - Vince Flynn
60/75 The Third Option - Vince Flynn
61/75 Seperation of Power - Vince Flynn
62/75 Executive Power - Vince Flynn

******
63/75 The Great War : Breakthroughs - Harry Turtledove


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 11, 2017)

1/65 - Laurie Lee - Village Christmas and Other Notes on the English Year
2/65 - John Irving - A Prayer for Owen Meany (1/10*)
3/65 - Ben Aaronovitch - Moon Over Soho
4/65 - William Boyd - Any Human Heart (2/10)
5/65 - Douglas Adams - Dirk Gently's Holistic Detective Agency
6/65 - John Steinbeck - Tortilla Flat
7/65 - Andrew Michael Hurley - The Loney
8/65 - Tana French - Into The Woods (Dublin Murder Squad 1) (3/10)
9/65 - Larry McMurty - Lonesome Dove (4/10)
10/65 - Denise Mina - The Dead Hour (Paddy Meehan 2)
11/65 - Ian Rankin - The Flood
12/65 - Denise Mina - Slip of the Knife (Paddy Meehan 3)
13/65 - Neil Gaiman - Trigger Warning: Short Fictions and Disturbances
14/65 - Bill Beverly - Dodgers
15/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Face of Trespass
16/65 - John Irving - The World According to Garp (5/10)
17/65 - Val McDermid - Out of Bounds
18/65 - Stuart Maconie - Hope and Glory: A People's History of Modern Britain
19/65 - Margaret Atwood - Oryx and Crake
20/65 - Kate Atkinson - Emotionally Weird
21/65 - Roald Dahl - Madness
22/65 - Tana French - The Likeness (Dublin Murder Squad 2) (6/10)
23/65 - Daniel Woodrell - The Maid's Version
24/65 - Laline Paull - The Bees
25/65 - Jonathan Franzen - Freedom (7/10)
26/65 - Nicola Morgan - Blame My Brain: The Amazing Teenage Brain Revealed
27/65 - Arundhati Roy - The God of Small Things
28/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Killing Doll
29/65 - Denise Mina - Sanctum
30/65 - John Williams - Butcher's Crossing
31/65 - Anita Brookner - Hotel Du Lac
32/65 - Peter James - Need You Dead
33/65 - Stephen King - Carrie
34/65 - Andy Hamilton - The Star Witness
35/65 - Jessie Burton - The Muse
36/65 - Stephen King - Christine (8/10)
37/65 - Belinda Bauer - The Beautiful Dead
38/65 - John Irving - The Cider House Rules (9/10)
39/65 - Ruth Rendell - A New Lease of Death
40/65 - Stephen King - It (10/10)
41/65 - Annie Proulx - Heart Songs
42/65 - Ruth Rendell - Wolf to The Slaughter
43/65 - Bret Easton Ellis - American Psycho
44/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Best Man To Die
45/65 - Sarah Perry - The Essex Serpent
46/65 - Ruth Rendell - A Guilty Thing Surprised
47/65 - David Mitchell - number9dream
48/65 - Ruth Rendell - No More Dying Then
49/65 - Denise Mina - The Long Drop
50/65 - Ruth Rendell - Murder Being Done Once
51/65 - Jon McGregor - So Many Ways to Begin
52/65 - Owen King & Stephen King - Sleeping Beauties (11/10)
53/65 - Ruth Rendell - Some Lie and Some Die
54/65 - Kurt Vonnegut - Slaughterhouse Five
*
55/65 - Kazuo Ishiguro - Never Let Me Go*


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 11, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> 40/50 barry kennerk, shadow of the brotherhood: the temple bar shootings (cork: mercier, 2010)


41/50 georges simenon, maigret at picratt's


----------



## braindancer (Nov 12, 2017)

1/20 - The Secret History - Donna Tartt
2/20 - The Grifters - Jim Thompson
3/20 - His Bloody Project - Graeme Macrae Burnet
4/20 - The Sellout - Paul Beatty
5/20 - The North Water - Ian McGuire
6/20 - The Little Friend - Donna Tartt
7/20 - Black Water Lillies - Michel Bussi
8/20 - The Essex Serpent - Sarah Perry
9/20 - The Mask of Dimitrios - Eric Ambler
10/20 - Girl in a Band - Kim Gordon
11/20 - We are all completely beside ourselves - Karen Joy Fowler
12/20 - The Son - Phillip Meyer
13/20 - The Power - Naomi Alderman
14/20 - Another Country - James Baldwin
15/20 - Station Eleven - Emily St. John Mandel
16/20 - The Haunting of Hill House - Shirley Jackson
17/20 - Requiem for a Dream - Hubert Selby Jr
18/20 - The Last Picture House - Larry Mcmurtry
19/20 - Concrete Island - J.G. Ballard
20/20 - Ashes of London - Andrew Taylor
21/20 - Bel Canto - Ann Patchett


----------



## Voley (Nov 12, 2017)

braindancer said:


> 3/20 - His Bloody Project - Graeme Macrae Burnet


I thought that sounded interesting. Just got it from the library. Any good?


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Nov 12, 2017)

1/50 Vladimir Nabokov - Speak, Memory
2/50 Larry McMurtry - Lonesome Dove
3/50 Steve Reicher - Mad Mobs and Englishmen?: Myths and realities of the 2011 riots
4/50 Stuart Jeffries - Grand Hotel Abyss
5/50 Sean Birchall - Beating the Fascists: The Untold Story of Anti-fascist Action
6/50 Alasdair Gray - Lanark
7/50 Shirley Jackson - The Haunting of Hill House
8/50 Jon Ronson - So You've Been Publicly Shamed
9/50 Justin McGruick - Radical Cities
10/50 Mark Fisher - Capitalist Realism
11/50 Hannah Arendt - Eichmann in Jerusalem
12/50 Martin Ford - Rise of the Robots
13/50 John Steinbeck - Cannery Row
14/50 Franz Kafka - The Trial (re-read)
15/50 Robert Baxell - Unlikely Warriors: The British in the Spanish Civil War and the Struggle Against Fascism
16/50 John Berger - Ways of Seeing
17/50 Bill Beverly - Dodgers
18/50 Susan Sontag - On Photography
19/50 James Baldwin - Another Country
20/50 Raymond Chandler - The Long Goodbye
21/50 Raymond Carver - What We Talk About When We Talk About Love
22/50 Gunter Grass- The Tin Drum
23/50 Cormac McCarthy - Child of God
24/50 Nathan Hill - The Nix
25/50 Jeffrey Eugenides - Middlesex
26/50 Ursula K. Le Guin - The Dispossessed
27/50 Elena Ferrante - Those Who Leave and Those Who Stay
28/50 John Dinges - The Condor Years
29/50 Albert Camus - The Fall
30/50 Elena Ferrante - The Story of the Lost Child
31/50 Roberto Bolaño - By Night In Chile
32/50 Junot Diaz- The Brief Wondrous Life of Oscar Wao
33/50 Angela Davis - An Autobiography
34/50 Donna Tartt - The Secret History
35/50 Ali Smith - How to Be Both
36/50 Wallace Stegner - The Spectator Bird
37/50 Paul Lewis and Rob Evans - Undercover - The True Story of Britain's Secret Police
38/50 Jakob Wassermann - My First Wife
39/50 E.P Thompson - The Making of the English Working Class
40/50 Larry McMurtry - The Last Picture Show
41/50 James Baldwin - The Fire Next Time 
42/50 Julian Maclaren-Ross - Of Love and Hunger 
*43/50 Alexander Vasudevan - The Autonomous City - A History of Urban Squatting
44/50 Niall Griffiths - Grits *


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 12, 2017)

Voley said:


> I thought that sounded interesting. Just got it from the library. Any good?


I have also read this - it's brilliant - very interestingly structured plot. He has a new one out which does the same thing - a kind of Lovecraftian device of purporting to be real documents discovered by the narrator.


----------



## Voley (Nov 12, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> I have also read this - it's brilliant - very interestingly structured plot. He has a new one out which does the same thing - a kind of Lovecraftian device of purporting to be real documents discovered by the narrator.


Just started it this afternoon. Really grabbed me already. Intriguing. I've always liked that false document thing that authors do. They call it a 'hermit crab' essay these days, I've just discovered.  New one on me, that term, but an old technique. I can remember reading The Odessa File as a kid and being really impressed by the big chunk of it that purports to be the diary of a Jewish concentration camp victim. Gives it a real jolt of realism, particularly when there are editors notes / text references etc. Anyhow, yes, this is shaping up to be a very good read.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 12, 2017)

65. The Private Memoirs and Confessions of a Justified Sinner - James Hogg


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 13, 2017)

1/65 - Laurie Lee - Village Christmas and Other Notes on the English Year
2/65 - John Irving - A Prayer for Owen Meany (1/10*)
3/65 - Ben Aaronovitch - Moon Over Soho
4/65 - William Boyd - Any Human Heart (2/10)
5/65 - Douglas Adams - Dirk Gently's Holistic Detective Agency
6/65 - John Steinbeck - Tortilla Flat
7/65 - Andrew Michael Hurley - The Loney
8/65 - Tana French - Into The Woods (Dublin Murder Squad 1) (3/10)
9/65 - Larry McMurty - Lonesome Dove (4/10)
10/65 - Denise Mina - The Dead Hour (Paddy Meehan 2)
11/65 - Ian Rankin - The Flood
12/65 - Denise Mina - Slip of the Knife (Paddy Meehan 3)
13/65 - Neil Gaiman - Trigger Warning: Short Fictions and Disturbances
14/65 - Bill Beverly - Dodgers
15/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Face of Trespass
16/65 - John Irving - The World According to Garp (5/10)
17/65 - Val McDermid - Out of Bounds
18/65 - Stuart Maconie - Hope and Glory: A People's History of Modern Britain
19/65 - Margaret Atwood - Oryx and Crake
20/65 - Kate Atkinson - Emotionally Weird
21/65 - Roald Dahl - Madness
22/65 - Tana French - The Likeness (Dublin Murder Squad 2) (6/10)
23/65 - Daniel Woodrell - The Maid's Version
24/65 - Laline Paull - The Bees
25/65 - Jonathan Franzen - Freedom (7/10)
26/65 - Nicola Morgan - Blame My Brain: The Amazing Teenage Brain Revealed
27/65 - Arundhati Roy - The God of Small Things
28/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Killing Doll
29/65 - Denise Mina - Sanctum
30/65 - John Williams - Butcher's Crossing
31/65 - Anita Brookner - Hotel Du Lac
32/65 - Peter James - Need You Dead
33/65 - Stephen King - Carrie
34/65 - Andy Hamilton - The Star Witness
35/65 - Jessie Burton - The Muse
36/65 - Stephen King - Christine (8/10)
37/65 - Belinda Bauer - The Beautiful Dead
38/65 - John Irving - The Cider House Rules (9/10)
39/65 - Ruth Rendell - A New Lease of Death
40/65 - Stephen King - It (10/10)
41/65 - Annie Proulx - Heart Songs
42/65 - Ruth Rendell - Wolf to The Slaughter
43/65 - Bret Easton Ellis - American Psycho
44/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Best Man To Die
45/65 - Sarah Perry - The Essex Serpent
46/65 - Ruth Rendell - A Guilty Thing Surprised
47/65 - David Mitchell - number9dream
48/65 - Ruth Rendell - No More Dying Then
49/65 - Denise Mina - The Long Drop
50/65 - Ruth Rendell - Murder Being Done Once
51/65 - Jon McGregor - So Many Ways to Begin
52/65 - Owen King & Stephen King - Sleeping Beauties (11/10)
53/65 - Ruth Rendell - Some Lie and Some Die
54/65 - Kurt Vonnegut - Slaughterhouse Five
55/65 - Kazuo Ishiguro - Never Let Me Go
*
56/65 - Ruth Rendell - Shake Hands For Ever*


----------



## braindancer (Nov 13, 2017)

Voley said:


> I thought that sounded interesting. Just got it from the library. Any good?



As already confirmed by Orang Utan and you - yes it is!  Very very good in fact


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Nov 13, 2017)

1/25: Noam Chomsky - On Anarchism
2/25: Geoffrey Beattie - The Corner Boys
3/25: David Harvey - Rebel Cities
4/25: Lisa McKenzie - Getting by
5/25: David Harvey - A brief history of neoliberalism
6/25 Johnny Marr - Set the boy free
7/25 David Keenan - This is memorial device
8/25 Michael Grenfell - Pierre Bourideu: Key Concepts
9/25 Winlow/Hall/Treadwell - The rise of the right
10/25 Anthony Cartwright - Iron Towns
11/25 Jones/Lukes/Wodke - Triptych: Three Studies of Manic Street Preachers The Holy Bible
12/25 David Harvey - The Condition of Postmodernity
13/25 Maajid Nawaz - Radical
14/25 Mike Savage - Social Class in the 21st Century
15/25 Mark Fisher - Ghosts of my life
16/25 Simon Charlesworth - A phenomenology of working class experience
17/25 EP Thompson - The Making of the English Working Class
18/25 Richard Hoggart - The uses of Literacy
19/25 Paul Willis- Learning to Labour
20/25 Simon Gunn - History and Cultural Theory
21/25 Peter Hook - Substance
22/25 Jefferson Cowie - Stayin Alive
23/25 Anthony Cartwright - The Cut
24/25 Walter Benjamin - The Arcades Project 
25/25 Fredric Jameson - Postmodernism or, The cultural logic of late capitalism 
26/25 Steven High - Industrial Sunset, The making of North America's Rust Belt 1969-1984 
27/25 Jefferson Cowie/Joseph Heathcott - Beyond the Ruins: The meanings of deindustrialization 
28/25 Slavoj Zizek - Against the Double Blackmail: Refugees, terror and other troubles with the neighbours


----------



## Me76 (Nov 13, 2017)

1/50 Teenage Revolution, Alan Davies
2/50 The Third Woman, Jonathan Freedland
3/50 The Art of Peeling an Orange, Victoria Avilan
4/50 Courting Trouble, Lisa M Hawkins
5/50 Dr Vigilante, Alberto Hazan
6/50 the Husband's Secret, Liane Moriarty
7/50 Sleep Tight, Rachel Abbot
8/50 A Dark Adapted Eye, Barbara Vine 
9/50 Patchwork Man, DB Martin
10/50 Gone Bad, JB Turner
11/50 The Devil Wears Prada, Lauren Weisberger
12/50 The Cry, Helen Fitzgerald
13/50 While My Eyes Were Closed, Linda Green
14/50 Total Victim Theory, Ian Ballard
15/50 Alternate Lifestyles, Lisa M Hawkins
16/50 Dodgers, Bill Beverly
17/50 Tess of the D'urbervilles, Thomas Hardy
18/50 Secrets of Happiness, Lucy Diamond
19/50 St Lucy's home for girls raised by wolves, Karen Russell
20/50 Love Nina, Nina Stubbs
21/50 Innocence, Dean Koontz
22/50 Diamonds in the Sky, MA Harper
23/50 Son of a Serial Killer, Jams N Roses
24/50 Blood of a Serial Killer, Jams N Roses. 
25/50 When my Ship Comes In, Sue Wilsher
26/50 Fanatic, Jams N Roses
27/50 Brilliant & Forever, Kevin McNeil
28/50 The Girl in the Maze, RK Jackson
29/50 The Martian, Andy Weir
30/50 High Rise, JG Ballard
31/50 Affliction, Laurell K Hamilton
32/50 Slip, David Estes
33/50 Synchronised Breathing, Tara Ellison
34/50 Savage Lane, Jason Starr
35/50 A Smudge of Gray, Jonathan Sturak
36/50 A Family Saga, Patricia Jetson
37/50 High Society, Ben Elton
38/50 The Wonder, Emma Donoghue
39/50 Hunter / Prey, Sam Sisavath
40/50 Taking Flight, Adrian Magnuson. 
41/50 Sleeping Beauties, Stephen and Owen King
42/50 Focused and Challenged, Lisa M Hawkins. 
43/50 Playing Dead, Julia Heaberlin
44/50 Miss You, Kate Eberlen
45/50 Northanger Abbey, Jane Austen

46/50 Creatures of Appetite, Todd Travis
47/50 Before We Met, Lucie Whitehouse


----------



## Plumdaff (Nov 14, 2017)

Plumdaff said:


> 1/25 Junk by Melvin Burgess
> 2/25 The Paying Guests by Sarah Waters
> 3/25 The White Album by Joan Didion
> 4/25 Short Cuts by Raymond Carver
> ...



11/25 The Idiot Brain by Dean Burnett


----------



## Dragnet (Nov 14, 2017)

Dragnet said:


> 1/25 Lisa McKenzie - Getting By
> 2/25 Carl Cattermole - HMP: A Survival Guide
> 3/25 Gilles Dauvé - Fascism/Anti-fascism
> 4/25 André Gide - The Counterfeiters
> ...


8/25 Prole Info - Abolish Restaurants
9/25 Dielo Truda - Organisational Platform of the Libertarian Communists
10/25 Flann O'Brien - The Third Policeman
11/25 Ben Goldacre - Bad Science
12/25 Alasdair Gray - 1982, Janine
13/25 Rob Evans - Undercover: The True Story of Britain's Secret Police
14/25 Dennis Cooper - Frisk
15/25 Freedom Press - The State Is Your Enemy: Selections from Freedom 1965-86
16/25 Daniel Lux - Camden Parasites
17/25 Mark Thomas - As Used on the Famous Nelson Mandela
18/25 Tom Brown - Syndicalism
19/25 Subversion - Labouring in Vain
20/25 Tom Vague - Anarchy in the UK: The Angry Brigade
21/25 Stewart Home - The Assault on Culture: Utopian Currents from Lettrisme to Class War
22/25 Nina Power - One Dimensional Woman


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 14, 2017)

1. "Six Suspects" - Vikas Swarup
2. "Rather Be The Devil"  - Ian Rankin
3. "Those We Left Behind" *-* Stuart Neville
4. "Transition" - Iain Banks
6. "Streets of Darkness" - A.A. Dhand
7. "The Rapture" - Liz Jensen
8. "Collusion" - Stuart Neville
9. "Magpie Murders" - Anthony Horowitz
10."A Dark So Deadly" - Stuart MacBride
11. "Conclave" - Robert Harris
12. "A Time of Torment" - John Connolly
13. "The House of Dolls" - David Hewson
14. "A Game of Ghosts" - John Connolly
15 "The Truth About the Harry Quebert Affair" - Joel Dicker
16. "From the Dead" - Mark Billingham
17. "Black Water Lillies" - Michel Bussi
18. "Written in Bones" - James Oswald
19. "The Hanging" - Lotte and Soren Hammer

*20. "An Uncertain Place" - Fred Vargas. It took me ages to read this despite being an interesting story with idiosyncratic characters*


----------



## nogojones (Nov 14, 2017)

1/35 Jim Thompson - Savage Night
2/35 Phil Edwards - More Work! Less Pay! Rebellion And Repression in Italy, 1972-77
3/35 Martin Ford - Rise of the Robots: Technology and the Threat of a Jobleess Future
4/35 Franya J. Berkman - Monument Eternal: The Music of Alice Coltrane
5/35 Anthony Burgess - The Wanting Seed
6/35 Theresa Urbainczyk - Slave Revolts in Antiquity
7/35 Iain M. Banks - Matter
8/35 Marvin E. Gettleman - Vietnam History, Documents and Opinions on a Major World Crisis
9/35 Ursula LeGuin - The Dispossessed
10/35 Studs Terkel - American Dreams Lost & Found
11/35 Mikhail Bulgakov - Heart Of A Dog
12/35 John Edwards - The Spanish Inquisition
13/35 Kevin Doogan - New Capitalism? The Transformation of Work
14/35 Bill Beverly - Dodgers
15/35 Vilem Flusser - The History of the Devil
16/35 Daniel Woodrell - The Ones You Do
17/38 Herbert Marshall - Mayakovsky and His Poetry
18/35 Iain M. Banks - The Hydrogen Sonata
19/35 Jim Thompson - The Criminal
20/35 Charles E. Cobb - This Nonviolent Stuff'll Get You Killed
21/35 Kurt Vonnegut - Sirens of Titan
22/35 Andre Breton - What is Surrealism? : Selected Writings
23/35 Bret Easton Ellis - Imperial Bedrooms
24/35 Noam Chomsky - Profit Over People
25/35 Martin Luther King - The Words Of...
26/35 Dan Georgakas & Marvin Surkin - Detroit: I Do Mind Dying: A Study in Urban Revolution
27/35 Elizabeth David - French Country Cooking
28/35 Peter Godfrey-Smith - Other Minds
29/35 Graham Greene - It's a Battlefield
30/35 Iain M. Banks - Surface Detail
31/35 Marina Lewycka - A Short History of Tractors in Ukrainian
32/35 Eric Hazan - A History of the Barracade
33/35 Philip K. Dick - The Collected Stories of, Vol.4.
34/35 Angela Nagle - Kill All Normies
35/35 Evelyn Anderson - Hammer or Anvil - A History of the German Labour Movement
36/35 P.G. Wodehouse - The Clicking of Cuthbert
37/35 Aeschylus - Prometheus Bound/ The Suppliants/ Seven Against Thebes/ The Persians

*38/35 Hans Fluck - Medicinal Plants and Their Uses
39/35 Ellen Meisksins Wood - The Pristine Culture of Capitalism*


----------



## marty21 (Nov 15, 2017)

1/75 Sanctuary : After it Happened Book 5 -  Devon C Ford
2/75 1916 : The Morning After - Tim Pat Coogan
3/75 Last Stand at Saber River - Elmore Leonard
4/75 After : The Shock - Scott Nicholson
5/75 After : The Echo - Scott Nicholson
6/75 After : Milepost 291 - Scott Nicholson
7/75 After : Whiteout - Scott Nicholson
8/75 After : Red Scare - Scott Nicholson
9/75 Surviving The Evacuation : Ireland - Book 9 -Frank Tayell
10/75 Crisis - Frank Gardner
11/75 Outcast London : A Study in the Relationship Between Classes in Victorian Society - Gareth Stedman Jones
12/75 After : Dying Light - Scott Nicholson
13/75 The Ruins - T W Piperbrook
14/75 Confederates - Thomas Keneally
15/75 Black Water Lilies - Michel Bussi
16/75 The Revenge of History - Seumas Milne
17/75 The Great War : The American Front - Harry Turtledove.
18/75 The Wrong Side of Goodbye - Michael Connelly
19/75 Surviving The Evacuation : The Last Candidate - Book 10 . Frank Tayell
20/75 The Gunslinger : The Dark Tower - Stephen King.
21/75 Out of Bounds - Val McDermid
22/75 Hurst - Robin Crumby
23/75 The Great War : Walk In Hell - Harry Turtledove
24/75 Cold Earth - Ann Cleeves
25/75 Critical Dawn - Darren Wearmouth & Colin Barnes
26/75 Critical Path - Wearmouth & Barnes
27/75 Critical Strike - Wearmouth & Barnes
28/75 The Birdwatcher - William Shaw
29/75 Dodgers - Bill Beverly
30/75 Dark Town - Thomas Mullen
31/75 A Hero In France - Alan Furst
32/75 Reelin' in The Years : The Soundtrack of a Northern Life. - Mark Radcliffe
33/75 The Scarecrow - Michael Connelly
34/75 Roads :A Millennial Journey Along America''s Great Interstate Highways - Larry McMurtry
35/75 Rebellion: After It Happened Book 6 - Devon C Ford
36/75 Sentinel - Robin Crumby
37/75 The Fire Sermon - Raphael Dogg
38/75 Earth Alone - Daniel Arenson
39/75 Earth Lost - Daniel Arenson
40/75 Earth Rising - Daniel Arenson
41/75 I am Pilgrim - Terry Hayes
42/75 To Kill The President - Sam Bourne
43/75 The Contours of American History - William Appleman Williams
44/75 The Killing of Osama Bin Laden - Seymour Hersh.
45/75 Nomad - James Swallow
46/75 Surviving The Evacuation: Search and Rescue . Book 11 - Frank Tayell
47/75 The Strength of the Wolf : The Secret History of America's War on Drugs - Douglas Valentine.
48/75 I Am Missing - Tim Weaver.
49/75 Exile - James Swallow
50/75  The Ministry of Nostalgia - Owen Hatherley
51/75 The Age of Jihad - Patrick Cockburn
52/75 Holy Island - LJ Ross
53/75 Sycamore Gap - LJ Ross
54/75 Heavenfield - LJ Ross
55/75 Angel - LJ Ross
56/75 High Force - LJ Ross
57/75 Cragside - LJ Ross
58/75 Extreme Measures - Vince Flynn
59/75 Transfer of Power - Vince Flynn
60/75 The Third Option - Vince Flynn
61/75 Seperation of Power - Vince Flynn
62/75 Executive Power - Vince Flynn
63/75 The Great War : Breakthroughs - Harry Turtledove

*******
64/75 Memorial Day - Vince Flynn


----------



## 8115 (Nov 15, 2017)

1/20 My Cousin Rachel, Daphne du Maurier
2/20 Why I'm No Longer Talking To White People About Race, Reni Eddo-Lodge
3/20 Miss Peregrine's Home for Perculiar Children, Ransom Riggs
4/20 Capitalism: A Ghost Story, Arundhati Roy
5/20 The Private Patient, PD James
6/20 The Outrun, Amy Liptrot
7/20 The Ministry of Utmost Happiness, Arundhati Roy
8/20 The Underground Railway, Colson Whitehead
9/20 The Sense of an Ending, Julian Barnes
10/20 White Teeth, Zadie Smith
11/20 Abandoned Buildings in North Texas, Jen Waldo
12/20 Christodora, Tim Murphy
13/20 Nocturnes, Kazuo Ishiguro
14/20 La Belle Sauvage, Philip Pullman
*15/20 Cousins, Salley Vickers*


----------



## iona (Nov 15, 2017)

1) Insurgent - Veronica Roth
2) 1Q84, Book One - Haruki Murakami
3) 1Q84, Book Two - Haruki Murakami
4) Fatal Burn - Lisa Jackson
5) 1Q84, Book Three - Haruki Murakami
6) The Little Friend - Donna Tartt
7) Anathem - Neal Stephenson
8) Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep? - Philip K. Dick (reread)
9) Obelisk - Stephen Baxter
10) Take Back The Sky - Greg Bear
11) A Room Full of Bones - Elly Griffiths
12) The Year of the Flood - Margaret Atwood


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 16, 2017)

1/65 - Laurie Lee - Village Christmas and Other Notes on the English Year
2/65 - John Irving - A Prayer for Owen Meany (1/10*)
3/65 - Ben Aaronovitch - Moon Over Soho
4/65 - William Boyd - Any Human Heart (2/10)
5/65 - Douglas Adams - Dirk Gently's Holistic Detective Agency
6/65 - John Steinbeck - Tortilla Flat
7/65 - Andrew Michael Hurley - The Loney
8/65 - Tana French - Into The Woods (Dublin Murder Squad 1) (3/10)
9/65 - Larry McMurty - Lonesome Dove (4/10)
10/65 - Denise Mina - The Dead Hour (Paddy Meehan 2)
11/65 - Ian Rankin - The Flood
12/65 - Denise Mina - Slip of the Knife (Paddy Meehan 3)
13/65 - Neil Gaiman - Trigger Warning: Short Fictions and Disturbances
14/65 - Bill Beverly - Dodgers
15/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Face of Trespass
16/65 - John Irving - The World According to Garp (5/10)
17/65 - Val McDermid - Out of Bounds
18/65 - Stuart Maconie - Hope and Glory: A People's History of Modern Britain
19/65 - Margaret Atwood - Oryx and Crake
20/65 - Kate Atkinson - Emotionally Weird
21/65 - Roald Dahl - Madness
22/65 - Tana French - The Likeness (Dublin Murder Squad 2) (6/10)
23/65 - Daniel Woodrell - The Maid's Version
24/65 - Laline Paull - The Bees
25/65 - Jonathan Franzen - Freedom (7/10)
26/65 - Nicola Morgan - Blame My Brain: The Amazing Teenage Brain Revealed
27/65 - Arundhati Roy - The God of Small Things
28/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Killing Doll
29/65 - Denise Mina - Sanctum
30/65 - John Williams - Butcher's Crossing
31/65 - Anita Brookner - Hotel Du Lac
32/65 - Peter James - Need You Dead
33/65 - Stephen King - Carrie
34/65 - Andy Hamilton - The Star Witness
35/65 - Jessie Burton - The Muse
36/65 - Stephen King - Christine (8/10)
37/65 - Belinda Bauer - The Beautiful Dead
38/65 - John Irving - The Cider House Rules (9/10)
39/65 - Ruth Rendell - A New Lease of Death
40/65 - Stephen King - It (10/10)
41/65 - Annie Proulx - Heart Songs
42/65 - Ruth Rendell - Wolf to The Slaughter
43/65 - Bret Easton Ellis - American Psycho
44/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Best Man To Die
45/65 - Sarah Perry - The Essex Serpent
46/65 - Ruth Rendell - A Guilty Thing Surprised
47/65 - David Mitchell - number9dream
48/65 - Ruth Rendell - No More Dying Then
49/65 - Denise Mina - The Long Drop
50/65 - Ruth Rendell - Murder Being Done Once
51/65 - Jon McGregor - So Many Ways to Begin
52/65 - Owen King & Stephen King - Sleeping Beauties (11/10)
53/65 - Ruth Rendell - Some Lie and Some Die
54/65 - Kurt Vonnegut - Slaughterhouse Five
55/65 - Kazuo Ishiguro - Never Let Me Go
56/65 - Ruth Rendell - Shake Hands For Ever
*
57/65 - Jack London - The Call of The Wild*


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 16, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> 41/50 georges simenon, maigret at picratt's


42/50 thomas flanagan, the tenants of time (london: corgi, 1989)


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 16, 2017)

1/60 Richard Price - The Whites
2/60 Ali Smith - Public Library & Other Stories
3/60 Hannah Eaton - Naming Monsters
4/60 Jeff Vandermeer - Authority
5/60 Simon Garfield - To The Letter - A Celebration Of The Lost Art Of Letter Writing
6/60 Claire North - The Sudden Appearance Of Hope
7/60 Dan Lepard - Short & Sweet
8/60 Stella Gibbons - Cold Comfort Farm
9/60 George RR Martin - A Feast For Crows
10/60 Haruki Murakami - What I Talk About When I Talk About Running
11/60 Adam Roberts - The Thing Itself
12/60 Roger Crowley - Empires Of The Sea The Final Battle For The Mediterranean, 1521-1580
13/60 Philip Hoare - Leviathan, or The Whale
14/60 Johan Hari - Chasing The Scream (don't bother reading this, it's shite)
15/60 George RR Martin - A Dance With Dragons: Dreams & Dust
16/60 George RR - A Dance With Dragons: After The Feast
17/60 Gilbert Shelton - The Freak Brothers Omnibus: Every Freak Brothers Story Rolled Into One Bumper Package
18/60 Jeff Vandermeer - Acceptance
19/60 Dan Rhodes - Little Hands Clapping
20/60 Terry Pratchett & Neil Gaiman - Good Omens.
21/60 Graeme Macrae Burnet - His Bloody Project
22/60 Grace Jones - I'll Never Write My Memoirs
23/60 Andrew Michael Hurley - The Loney
24/60 Bill Beverley - Dodgers
25/60 Christos Tsiolkas - The Slap
26/60 Lynley Dodd - Hairy Maclary, Shoo
27/60 David Ellwand - Head, Shoulders, Knees & Toes
28/60 Storytime Tales - I Love You, Mummy
29/60 Victoria Tebbs - See & Say: Baby Jesus Story
30/60 Unknown - Play With Peppa: A Puppet Play Book
31/60 Valerie Thomas/Korky Paul - Winnie's Dinosaur Day
32/60 Unknown - Tell Me About The Farm
33/60 Carol Lawson - The Big Wish
34/60 Carol Benoist/Cathy Gilmore - Easter Bunny's Amazing Day
35/60 Frances Barry - Duckie's Ducklings
36/60 Unknown - Thomas & Friends: Edward and the Party
37/60 Janet & Allen Ahlberg - The Jolly Postman or Other People's Letters
38/60 Storytime Tales: Excuse Me!
39/60 Paul Beatty - The Sellout
40/60 Naomi Alderman - The Power
41/60 Ted Chiang - Stories Of Your Life
42/60 Nikesh Shukla (ed.) - The Good Immigrant
43/60  Apostolos Doxiadis, Christos H. Papadimitriou, Alecos Papadatos (illustrator), Annie Di Donna (illustrator) - Logicomix: An Epic Search For Truth
44/60 Nicholas Gurewitch - The Trial Of Colonel Sweeto & Other Stories
45/60 Robert Webb - How Not To Be A Boy
46/60 Philip Pullman - La Belle Sauvage
47/60 China Mieville - October: The Story Of The Russian Revolution
48/60 Jarett Kobek - I Hate The Internet


----------



## iona (Nov 16, 2017)

1) Insurgent - Veronica Roth
2) 1Q84, Book One - Haruki Murakami
3) 1Q84, Book Two - Haruki Murakami
4) Fatal Burn - Lisa Jackson
5) 1Q84, Book Three - Haruki Murakami
6) The Little Friend - Donna Tartt
7) Anathem - Neal Stephenson
8) Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep? - Philip K. Dick (reread)
9) Obelisk - Stephen Baxter
10) Take Back The Sky - Greg Bear
11) A Room Full of Bones - Elly Griffiths
12) The Year of the Flood - Margaret Atwood
13) The Thirst - Jo Nesbø


----------



## braindancer (Nov 18, 2017)

1/20 - The Secret History - Donna Tartt
2/20 - The Grifters - Jim Thompson
3/20 - His Bloody Project - Graeme Macrae Burnet
4/20 - The Sellout - Paul Beatty
5/20 - The North Water - Ian McGuire
6/20 - The Little Friend - Donna Tartt
7/20 - Black Water Lillies - Michel Bussi
8/20 - The Essex Serpent - Sarah Perry
9/20 - The Mask of Dimitrios - Eric Ambler
10/20 - Girl in a Band - Kim Gordon
11/20 - We are all completely beside ourselves - Karen Joy Fowler
12/20 - The Son - Phillip Meyer
13/20 - The Power - Naomi Alderman
14/20 - Another Country - James Baldwin
15/20 - Station Eleven - Emily St. John Mandel
16/20 - The Haunting of Hill House - Shirley Jackson
17/20 - Requiem for a Dream - Hubert Selby Jr
18/20 - The Last Picture House - Larry Mcmurtry
19/20 - Concrete Island - J.G. Ballard
20/20 - Ashes of London - Andrew Taylor
21/20 - Bel Canto - Ann Patchett
22/20 - Cats Cradle - Kurt Vonnegurt


----------



## iona (Nov 18, 2017)

1) Insurgent - Veronica Roth
2) 1Q84, Book One - Haruki Murakami
3) 1Q84, Book Two - Haruki Murakami
4) Fatal Burn - Lisa Jackson
5) 1Q84, Book Three - Haruki Murakami
6) The Little Friend - Donna Tartt
7) Anathem - Neal Stephenson
8) Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep? - Philip K. Dick (reread)
9) Obelisk - Stephen Baxter
10) Take Back The Sky - Greg Bear
11) A Room Full of Bones - Elly Griffiths
12) The Year of the Flood - Margaret Atwood
13) The Thirst - Jo Nesbø
14) Dying Fall - Elly Griffiths


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 18, 2017)

1/60 Richard Price - The Whites
2/60 Ali Smith - Public Library & Other Stories
3/60 Hannah Eaton - Naming Monsters
4/60 Jeff Vandermeer - Authority
5/60 Simon Garfield - To The Letter - A Celebration Of The Lost Art Of Letter Writing
6/60 Claire North - The Sudden Appearance Of Hope
7/60 Dan Lepard - Short & Sweet
8/60 Stella Gibbons - Cold Comfort Farm
9/60 George RR Martin - A Feast For Crows
10/60 Haruki Murakami - What I Talk About When I Talk About Running
11/60 Adam Roberts - The Thing Itself
12/60 Roger Crowley - Empires Of The Sea The Final Battle For The Mediterranean, 1521-1580
13/60 Philip Hoare - Leviathan, or The Whale
14/60 Johan Hari - Chasing The Scream (don't bother reading this, it's shite)
15/60 George RR Martin - A Dance With Dragons: Dreams & Dust
16/60 George RR - A Dance With Dragons: After The Feast
17/60 Gilbert Shelton - The Freak Brothers Omnibus: Every Freak Brothers Story Rolled Into One Bumper Package
18/60 Jeff Vandermeer - Acceptance
19/60 Dan Rhodes - Little Hands Clapping
20/60 Terry Pratchett & Neil Gaiman - Good Omens.
21/60 Graeme Macrae Burnet - His Bloody Project
22/60 Grace Jones - I'll Never Write My Memoirs
23/60 Andrew Michael Hurley - The Loney
24/60 Bill Beverley - Dodgers
25/60 Christos Tsiolkas - The Slap
26/60 Lynley Dodd - Hairy Maclary, Shoo
27/60 David Ellwand - Head, Shoulders, Knees & Toes
28/60 Storytime Tales - I Love You, Mummy
29/60 Victoria Tebbs - See & Say: Baby Jesus Story
30/60 Unknown - Play With Peppa: A Puppet Play Book
31/60 Valerie Thomas/Korky Paul - Winnie's Dinosaur Day
32/60 Unknown - Tell Me About The Farm
33/60 Carol Lawson - The Big Wish
34/60 Carol Benoist/Cathy Gilmore - Easter Bunny's Amazing Day
35/60 Frances Barry - Duckie's Ducklings
36/60 Unknown - Thomas & Friends: Edward and the Party
37/60 Janet & Allen Ahlberg - The Jolly Postman or Other People's Letters
38/60 Storytime Tales: Excuse Me!
39/60 Paul Beatty - The Sellout
40/60 Naomi Alderman - The Power
41/60 Ted Chiang - Stories Of Your Life
42/60 Nikesh Shukla (ed.) - The Good Immigrant
43/60  Apostolos Doxiadis, Christos H. Papadimitriou, Alecos Papadatos (illustrator), Annie Di Donna (illustrator) - Logicomix: An Epic Search For Truth
44/60 Nicholas Gurewitch - The Trial Of Colonel Sweeto & Other Stories
45/60 Robert Webb - How Not To Be A Boy
46/60 Philip Pullman - La Belle Sauvage
47/60 China Mieville - October: The Story Of The Russian Revolution
48/60 Jarett Kobek - I Hate The Internet
49/60 Giulia Enders - Gut: The Inside Story Of Our Body's Most Underrated Organ
50/60 Rob Davis - The Motherless Oven
51/60 Harvey Pekar - Another Day
52/60 Roz Chast - Can't We Talk About Something More Pleasant?


----------



## PursuedByBears (Nov 18, 2017)

1/25 Ken Follett - World Without End
2/25 Frances Hardinge - Fly By Night
3/25 Larry McMurtry - Lonesome Dove
4/25 Roald Dahl - Madness (short stories)
5/25 Raymond Chandler - The Big Sleep
6/25 David Rodigan - My Life in Reggae
7/25 Alan Garner - The Owl Service
8/25 William Goldman - The Princess Bride
9/25 George Orwell - Burmese Days
10/25 John Steinbeck - Cannery Row
11/25 Bill Beverly - Dodgers
12/25 Brian Jacques - Redwall
13/25 Philip Pullman - Northern Lights (reread)
14/25 Stephen P Kershaw - A Brief History of the Roman Empire: Rise and Fall
15/25 China Miéville - Perdido Street Station
16/25 Neil Gaiman - Norse Mythology
17/26 Philip Pullman - The Subtle Knife (reread)
18/26 Philip Pullman - The Amber Spyglass (reread)
19/26 James S A Corey - Leviathan Wakes
20/26 Felicia Day - You're Never Weird On The Internet (almost)
21/26 James S A Corey - Caliban's War
22/26 James S A Corey - Abbadon's Gate
23/26 Stieg Larsson - The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo
24/26 Andrew Michael Hurley - The Loney

25/26 Alastair Reynolds - Blue Remembered Earth


----------



## iona (Nov 19, 2017)

1) Insurgent - Veronica Roth
2) 1Q84, Book One - Haruki Murakami
3) 1Q84, Book Two - Haruki Murakami
4) Fatal Burn - Lisa Jackson
5) 1Q84, Book Three - Haruki Murakami
6) The Little Friend - Donna Tartt
7) Anathem - Neal Stephenson
8) Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep? - Philip K. Dick (reread)
9) Obelisk - Stephen Baxter
10) Take Back The Sky - Greg Bear
11) A Room Full of Bones - Elly Griffiths
12) The Year of the Flood - Margaret Atwood
13) The Thirst - Jo Nesbø
14) Dying Fall - Elly Griffiths
15) A Game of Thrones - George R. R. Martin


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 19, 2017)

66. Philosophy In Turbulent Times - Elisabeth Roudinesco (Trans. William McCuaig).

This is very interesting, informative, and thought provoking. If you have any interest in any of the writers considered this is cetainly worth your time.


----------



## iona (Nov 19, 2017)

Such a pretentious twat


----------



## bimble (Nov 19, 2017)

iona said:


> Such a pretentious twat


But have you noticed how fast he can read these great tomes? I for one am in awe. It'll be Tractatus Logico-Philosophicus tomorrow and something else by Tuesday.


----------



## iona (Nov 19, 2017)

1) Insurgent - Veronica Roth
2) 1Q84, Book One - Haruki Murakami
3) 1Q84, Book Two - Haruki Murakami
4) Fatal Burn - Lisa Jackson
5) 1Q84, Book Three - Haruki Murakami
6) The Little Friend - Donna Tartt
7) Anathem - Neal Stephenson
8) Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep? - Philip K. Dick (reread)
9) Obelisk - Stephen Baxter
10) Take Back The Sky - Greg Bear
11) A Room Full of Bones - Elly Griffiths
12) The Year of the Flood - Margaret Atwood
13) The Thirst - Jo Nesbø
14) Dying Fall - Elly Griffiths
15) A Game of Thrones - George R. R. Martin
16) The Outcast Dead - Elly Griffiths


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 20, 2017)

1/65 - Laurie Lee - Village Christmas and Other Notes on the English Year
2/65 - John Irving - A Prayer for Owen Meany (1/10*)
3/65 - Ben Aaronovitch - Moon Over Soho
4/65 - William Boyd - Any Human Heart (2/10)
5/65 - Douglas Adams - Dirk Gently's Holistic Detective Agency
6/65 - John Steinbeck - Tortilla Flat
7/65 - Andrew Michael Hurley - The Loney
8/65 - Tana French - Into The Woods (Dublin Murder Squad 1) (3/10)
9/65 - Larry McMurty - Lonesome Dove (4/10)
10/65 - Denise Mina - The Dead Hour (Paddy Meehan 2)
11/65 - Ian Rankin - The Flood
12/65 - Denise Mina - Slip of the Knife (Paddy Meehan 3)
13/65 - Neil Gaiman - Trigger Warning: Short Fictions and Disturbances
14/65 - Bill Beverly - Dodgers
15/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Face of Trespass
16/65 - John Irving - The World According to Garp (5/10)
17/65 - Val McDermid - Out of Bounds
18/65 - Stuart Maconie - Hope and Glory: A People's History of Modern Britain
19/65 - Margaret Atwood - Oryx and Crake
20/65 - Kate Atkinson - Emotionally Weird
21/65 - Roald Dahl - Madness
22/65 - Tana French - The Likeness (Dublin Murder Squad 2) (6/10)
23/65 - Daniel Woodrell - The Maid's Version
24/65 - Laline Paull - The Bees
25/65 - Jonathan Franzen - Freedom (7/10)
26/65 - Nicola Morgan - Blame My Brain: The Amazing Teenage Brain Revealed
27/65 - Arundhati Roy - The God of Small Things
28/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Killing Doll
29/65 - Denise Mina - Sanctum
30/65 - John Williams - Butcher's Crossing
31/65 - Anita Brookner - Hotel Du Lac
32/65 - Peter James - Need You Dead
33/65 - Stephen King - Carrie
34/65 - Andy Hamilton - The Star Witness
35/65 - Jessie Burton - The Muse
36/65 - Stephen King - Christine (8/10)
37/65 - Belinda Bauer - The Beautiful Dead
38/65 - John Irving - The Cider House Rules (9/10)
39/65 - Ruth Rendell - A New Lease of Death
40/65 - Stephen King - It (10/10)
41/65 - Annie Proulx - Heart Songs
42/65 - Ruth Rendell - Wolf to The Slaughter
43/65 - Bret Easton Ellis - American Psycho
44/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Best Man To Die
45/65 - Sarah Perry - The Essex Serpent
46/65 - Ruth Rendell - A Guilty Thing Surprised
47/65 - David Mitchell - number9dream
48/65 - Ruth Rendell - No More Dying Then
49/65 - Denise Mina - The Long Drop
50/65 - Ruth Rendell - Murder Being Done Once
51/65 - Jon McGregor - So Many Ways to Begin
52/65 - Owen King & Stephen King - Sleeping Beauties (11/10)
53/65 - Ruth Rendell - Some Lie and Some Die
54/65 - Kurt Vonnegut - Slaughterhouse Five
55/65 - Kazuo Ishiguro - Never Let Me Go
56/65 - Ruth Rendell - Shake Hands For Ever
57/65 - Jack London - The Call of The Wild
*
58/65 - The Wonder - Emma Donoghue
59/65 - Between Here and the Yellow Sea - Nic Pizzolatto*


----------



## D'wards (Nov 20, 2017)

1/26 - Blood Meridian - Cormac McCarthy (reread)
2/26 - Dead Funny: Horror Stories by Comedians - Edited by Robin Ince and Johnny Mains
3/26 - Frank Skinner on the Road by Frank Skinner
4/26 - Karlology by Karl Pilkington
5/26 - Wolf Hall by Hilary Mantel
6/26 - Pennine Walkies by Mark Wallington
7/26 - The Secret Diary of Adrian Mole age 13 3/4 by Sue Townsend (reread)
8/26 - All the Pretty Horses by Cormac McCarthy
9/26 - 2001 A Space Odyssey by Arthur C. Clarke (reread)
10/26 - Born to Run by Bruce Springsteen
11/26 - The Girl on the Train by Paula Hawkins
12/26 - Dead Funny Encore: More Horror Stories by Comedians - Edited by Robin Ince and Johnny Mains
13/26 - The Growing Pains of Adrian Mole by Sue Townsend (reread)
14/26 - IT by Stephen King
15/26 - What Planet Am I On? by Shaun Ryder
16/26 - I Am Pilgrim by Terry Hayes
17/26 - The Crossing by Cormac McCarthy
18/26 - Clothes Clothes Clothes Music Music Music Boys Boys Boys by Viv Albertine
19/26 - Watership Down by Richard Adams
20/26 - The True Confessions of Adrian Albert Mole by Sue Townsend (reread)
21/26 - The Martian by Andy Weir
22/40 - Don't You Leave Me Here by Wilko Johnson
23/40 - Adrian Mole: The Wilderness Years by Sue Townsend (reread)
24/40 - The Darling Buds of May by H.E. Bates
25/40 - The Son by Philipp Meyer
26/40 - Adrian Mole the Cappuccino Years by Sue Townsend (reread)
27/40 - Altered Carbon by Richard Morgan
28/40 - The Men Who Stare at Goats by Jon Ronson
29/40 - Frankenstein by Mary Shelley
30/40 - Adrian Mole and the Small Amphibians by Sue Townsend
31/40 - Undisclosed by Steve Alten
32/40 - Head On by Julian Cope
33/40 - Disgrace by J.M. Coetzee
34/40 - Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone by J.K. Rowling (reread)
35/40 - Rule of the Bone by Russell Banks (reread)
36/40 - Holidays in Hell by P. J. O'Rourke
37/40 - Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets by J.K. Rowling (reread)
38/40 - The Time-Traveller's Wife by Audrey Niffenegger


----------



## marty21 (Nov 20, 2017)

1/75 Sanctuary : After it Happened Book 5 -  Devon C Ford
2/75 1916 : The Morning After - Tim Pat Coogan
3/75 Last Stand at Saber River - Elmore Leonard
4/75 After : The Shock - Scott Nicholson
5/75 After : The Echo - Scott Nicholson
6/75 After : Milepost 291 - Scott Nicholson
7/75 After : Whiteout - Scott Nicholson
8/75 After : Red Scare - Scott Nicholson
9/75 Surviving The Evacuation : Ireland - Book 9 -Frank Tayell
10/75 Crisis - Frank Gardner
11/75 Outcast London : A Study in the Relationship Between Classes in Victorian Society - Gareth Stedman Jones
12/75 After : Dying Light - Scott Nicholson
13/75 The Ruins - T W Piperbrook
14/75 Confederates - Thomas Keneally
15/75 Black Water Lilies - Michel Bussi
16/75 The Revenge of History - Seumas Milne
17/75 The Great War : The American Front - Harry Turtledove.
18/75 The Wrong Side of Goodbye - Michael Connelly
19/75 Surviving The Evacuation : The Last Candidate - Book 10 . Frank Tayell
20/75 The Gunslinger : The Dark Tower - Stephen King.
21/75 Out of Bounds - Val McDermid
22/75 Hurst - Robin Crumby
23/75 The Great War : Walk In Hell - Harry Turtledove
24/75 Cold Earth - Ann Cleeves
25/75 Critical Dawn - Darren Wearmouth & Colin Barnes
26/75 Critical Path - Wearmouth & Barnes
27/75 Critical Strike - Wearmouth & Barnes
28/75 The Birdwatcher - William Shaw
29/75 Dodgers - Bill Beverly
30/75 Dark Town - Thomas Mullen
31/75 A Hero In France - Alan Furst
32/75 Reelin' in The Years : The Soundtrack of a Northern Life. - Mark Radcliffe
33/75 The Scarecrow - Michael Connelly
34/75 Roads :A Millennial Journey Along America''s Great Interstate Highways - Larry McMurtry
35/75 Rebellion: After It Happened Book 6 - Devon C Ford
36/75 Sentinel - Robin Crumby
37/75 The Fire Sermon - Raphael Dogg
38/75 Earth Alone - Daniel Arenson
39/75 Earth Lost - Daniel Arenson
40/75 Earth Rising - Daniel Arenson
41/75 I am Pilgrim - Terry Hayes
42/75 To Kill The President - Sam Bourne
43/75 The Contours of American History - William Appleman Williams
44/75 The Killing of Osama Bin Laden - Seymour Hersh.
45/75 Nomad - James Swallow
46/75 Surviving The Evacuation: Search and Rescue . Book 11 - Frank Tayell
47/75 The Strength of the Wolf : The Secret History of America's War on Drugs - Douglas Valentine.
48/75 I Am Missing - Tim Weaver.
49/75 Exile - James Swallow
50/75  The Ministry of Nostalgia - Owen Hatherley
51/75 The Age of Jihad - Patrick Cockburn
52/75 Holy Island - LJ Ross
53/75 Sycamore Gap - LJ Ross
54/75 Heavenfield - LJ Ross
55/75 Angel - LJ Ross
56/75 High Force - LJ Ross
57/75 Cragside - LJ Ross
58/75 Extreme Measures - Vince Flynn
59/75 Transfer of Power - Vince Flynn
60/75 The Third Option - Vince Flynn
61/75 Seperation of Power - Vince Flynn
62/75 Executive Power - Vince Flynn
63/75 The Great War : Breakthroughs - Harry Turtledove
64/75 Memorial Day - Vince Flynn
*************

65/75 Consent To Kill - Vince Flynn


----------



## Voley (Nov 20, 2017)

1/30 Substance: Inside New Order - Peter Hook
2/30 The Illustrated A Brief History Of Time - Stephen Hawking
3/30 A Clash Of Kings - George R.R. Martin
4/30 Reelin' In The Years: The Soundtrack Of A Northern Life - Mark Radcliffe
5/30 Look Back In Hunger: The Autobiography - Jo Brand
6/30 Dodgers - Bill Beverly
7/30 Altamont: The Rolling Stones, The Hells Angels And The Inside Story of Rock's Darkest Day - Joel Selvin
8/30 Live At The Brixton Academy: A Riotous Life In The Music Business - Simon Parkes
9/30 Travels With Charley: In Search Of America - John Steinbeck
10/30 A Storm Of Swords Book 1: Steel And Snow - George R.R. Martin
11/30 Girl In A Band - Kim Gordon
12/30 The Goldfinch - Donna Tartt
13/30 Hound Dog - Richard Blandford
14/30 American Gods - Neil Gaiman
15/30 Daft Wee Stories - Limmy
16/30 Don't You Leave Me Here - Wilko Johnson
17/30 What Planet Am I On? - Shaun Ryder
18/30 My Old Man: Tales Of Our Fathers - ed. Ted Kessler
19/30 The Outsider - Albert Camus
20/30 Kill Your Friends - John Niven
21/30 The Devil All The Time - Donald Ray Pollock
22/30 Thinking About It Only Makes It Worse - David Mitchell
23/30 Dirk Gently's Holistic Detective Agency - Douglas Adams
24/30 Knots And Crosses - Ian Rankin
25/30 Inside Out: A Personal History Of Pink Floyd - Nick Mason
26/30 Hold Your Own - Kate Tempest
27/30 His Bloody Project - Graeme Macrae Burnet

This and 'The Goldfinch' are the best books I've read so far this year.  Alienation, fate, predestination, what constitutes justice, the nature of truth plus some good old-fashioned Class War. All in under 300 pages. Plus the opportunity to incorporate the phrase 'You unchancy fetch' into your vocabulary. I'm glad I read it so soon after rereading 'The Outsider' as the main character reminded me of Meursault a fair bit. Ace book that raises more questions than it answers. Can't recommend it highly enough.

Thanks to braindancer and Orang Utan for pointing me in its direction.


----------



## billy_bob (Nov 20, 2017)

1/25 Kevin Barry - Dark Lies the Island
2/25 Elvis Costello - Unfaithful Music and Disappearing Ink*
3/25 George Saunders - The Brain-Dead Megaphone
4/25 George Saunders - Tenth of December
5/25 Charles Dickens - Barnaby Rudge*
6/25 Kathleen Walker-Meikle - Medieval Dogs
7/25 Jon McGregor - This Isn't the Sort of Thing that Happens to Someone Like You
8/25 Truman Capote - In Cold Blood
9/25 Alison Moore - Death and the Seaside
10/25 Alison Moore - The Lighthouse
11/25 Ben & David Crystal - You Say Potato: The Story of English Accents
12/25 Charles Dickens - Dombey and Son*
13/25 Oliver Sachs - The Man Who Mistook His Wife for a Hat
14/25 Eliza Robertson - Wallflowers
15/25 Arthur Conan Doyle - The Five Orange Pips and Other Cases
16/25 Carson McCullers - The Heart Is a Lonely Hunter
17/25 Anthony Doerr - All the Light We Cannot See
18/25 George Orwell - Politics and the English Language
19/25 Martin Cutts - Plain English
20/25 Ernest Gowers - Plain Words
21/25 Jonathan Kuttner - You, Pain Free
22/25 Ernest Gowers - Plain Words
23/25 Ernest Hemingway - Death in the Afternoon (all the Ernests...)
24/25 David Grossman - A Horse Walks into a Bar
25/25 Ron Hanson - The Assassination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford

26/25 Tolstoy - War and Peace*

Actually as good as it should be. Not hard to read at all, except the 100-page Epilogue's pretty hard going. Glad to get back to books I can hold in one hand though.


----------



## kropotkin (Nov 20, 2017)

Target 45

1. Tom Rob Smith - child 44
2. Louisa Lim - People's Republic of Amnesia: Tiananmen Revisited
3. Robin Yassin-Kassab, Leila Al-Shami - Burning Country: Syrians in revolution and war
4. Daniel Kahneman - Thinking, Fast and Slow
5. John Courtenay Grinwood - Arabesk 
6. Harsha walia - undoing border imperialism 
7. Howard zinn - a people's history of the united states 
8. Simon Mawer - the glass room
9. Taking Sides: Revolutionary Solidarity and the Poverty of Liberalism - Cindy Milstein (Editor)
10. Platform Capitalism - Nick Srnicek 
11. The Meaning of Race - kenan malik 
12. The name of the wind- Patrick Rothfuss 
13. Folding Beijing - Hao Jingfang
14. Stories of your life and others- Ted Chiang 
15. House of God - Samuel Shem
16. The Sellout - Paul Beatty 
17. Capitalist Realism - Mark Fisher 
18. The Clockwork rocket- greg egan
19. Southern Insurgency: The Coming of the Global Working Class - Immanuel Ness
20. The power- naomi alderman 
21. Stalin: court of the red tsar - Simon sebag-montefiori 
22. The Wise Man's Fear - Patrick Rothfuss
23. Violent Borders - refugees and the right to move - Reece Jones
24. Cultural Studies: A Theoretical History - Stuart Hall
25. Dodgers by Bill Beverly
26. A gentleman in Moscow - Amor Towles
27. The stranger - Albert Camus
28. Lustrum - Robert Harris
29. Sapiens: A Brief History of Humankind- Yuval Noah Harari 
30. All the Birds in the Sky- Charlie Jane Anders
31. Our kind of traitor - John le carre 
32. Cyber-marx: cycles and circuits of struggle in high-technology capitalism - Nick dyer-witherford
33. I contain multitudes- Ed Yong 
34. The Plot Against America- Phillip Roth
35. We Want Everything - Nanni Balestrini
36. October- China Mieville 
37. A tale of two cities - Charles Dickens
38. The wizard of earthsea - ursula leguin 
39. White Teeth - Zadie Smith
40. Stoner- John Williams 
41. Ancillary Justice - Ann Leckie
42. Kill all normies - angela nagle
43. Shadow of the Silk Road - Colin Thurbon 
44. The Vorrh - Brian Catling
45. The left hand of darkness - Ursula LeGuin 
46. Before the Fall - Noah Hawley 
47. Tortilla Flat- John Steinbeck 
48. Kolyma Tales- Varlam Shalamov 
49. Slow river- Nicola Griffith
50. ‎Of Mice and Men- John Steinbeck 
51. ‎Neptune's Brood - Charles Stross
52. ‎Fear the Sky- Stephen Moss
53. ‎The Humans - Matt Haig
54. ‎"Militant Anti-Fascism: A Hundred Years of Resistance" - M. Testa
55. ‎Fear the Survivors- Stephen Moss
56. ‎The Underground Railroad - Colson Whitehead 
57. ‎Cabin Fever - B. M. Bower
58. ‎The Ministry of Utmost Happiness - Arundhati Roy
59. ‎All the Light We Cannot See - Anthony Doerr


----------



## 8115 (Nov 20, 2017)

1/20 My Cousin Rachel, Daphne du Maurier
2/20 Why I'm No Longer Talking To White People About Race, Reni Eddo-Lodge
3/20 Miss Peregrine's Home for Peculiar Children, Ransom Riggs
4/20 Capitalism: A Ghost Story, Arundhati Roy
5/20 The Private Patient, PD James
6/20 The Outrun, Amy Liptrot
7/20 The Ministry of Utmost Happiness, Arundhati Roy
8/20 The Underground Railway, Colson Whitehead
9/20 The Sense of an Ending, Julian Barnes
10/20 White Teeth, Zadie Smith
11/20 Abandoned Buildings in North Texas, Jen Waldo
12/20 Christodora, Tim Murphy
13/20 Nocturnes, Kazuo Ishiguro
14/20 La Belle Sauvage, Philip Pullman
15/20 Cousins, Salley Vickers
*16/20 Heroes of the Frontier, Dave Eggers*


----------



## nogojones (Nov 20, 2017)

1/35 Jim Thompson - Savage Night
2/35 Phil Edwards - More Work! Less Pay! Rebellion And Repression in Italy, 1972-77
3/35 Martin Ford - Rise of the Robots: Technology and the Threat of a Jobleess Future
4/35 Franya J. Berkman - Monument Eternal: The Music of Alice Coltrane
5/35 Anthony Burgess - The Wanting Seed
6/35 Theresa Urbainczyk - Slave Revolts in Antiquity
7/35 Iain M. Banks - Matter
8/35 Marvin E. Gettleman - Vietnam History, Documents and Opinions on a Major World Crisis
9/35 Ursula LeGuin - The Dispossessed
10/35 Studs Terkel - American Dreams Lost & Found
11/35 Mikhail Bulgakov - Heart Of A Dog
12/35 John Edwards - The Spanish Inquisition
13/35 Kevin Doogan - New Capitalism? The Transformation of Work
14/35 Bill Beverly - Dodgers
15/35 Vilem Flusser - The History of the Devil
16/35 Daniel Woodrell - The Ones You Do
17/38 Herbert Marshall - Mayakovsky and His Poetry
18/35 Iain M. Banks - The Hydrogen Sonata
19/35 Jim Thompson - The Criminal
20/35 Charles E. Cobb - This Nonviolent Stuff'll Get You Killed
21/35 Kurt Vonnegut - Sirens of Titan
22/35 Andre Breton - What is Surrealism? : Selected Writings
23/35 Bret Easton Ellis - Imperial Bedrooms
24/35 Noam Chomsky - Profit Over People
25/35 Martin Luther King - The Words Of...
26/35 Dan Georgakas & Marvin Surkin - Detroit: I Do Mind Dying: A Study in Urban Revolution
27/35 Elizabeth David - French Country Cooking
28/35 Peter Godfrey-Smith - Other Minds
29/35 Graham Greene - It's a Battlefield
30/35 Iain M. Banks - Surface Detail
31/35 Marina Lewycka - A Short History of Tractors in Ukrainian
32/35 Eric Hazan - A History of the Barracade
33/35 Philip K. Dick - The Collected Stories of, Vol.4.
34/35 Angela Nagle - Kill All Normies
35/35 Evelyn Anderson - Hammer or Anvil - A History of the German Labour Movement
36/35 P.G. Wodehouse - The Clicking of Cuthbert
37/35 Aeschylus - Prometheus Bound/ The Suppliants/ Seven Against Thebes/ The Persians
38/35 Hans Fluck - Medicinal Plants and Their Uses
39/35 Ellen Meisksins Wood - The Pristine Culture of Capitalism 
*
40/35 William Garrtiot - Policing Methamphetamine: Narcopolitics in Rural America
41/35 John Davies - Political Policing in Wales*


----------



## ringo (Nov 21, 2017)

1/45 And The Ass Saw The Angel - Nick Cave
2/45 Rant - Chuck Palahniuk
3/45 Thank You, Jeeves - PG Wodehouse
4/45 Disgrace - J.M. Coetzee
5/45 Dodgers - Bill Beverly
6/45 Fup - Jim Dodge
7/45 Dirty Havana Trilogy - Pedro Juan Gutierrez
8/45 Silk - Alessandro Baricco
9/45 Breakfast Of Champions - Kurt Vonnegut
10/45 The Sun Also Rises - Ernest Hemingway
11/45 Rodigan: My Life In Reggae - David Rodigan
12/45 Empire Of The Sun - JG Ballard
13/45 Post Office - Charles Bukowski
14/45 Chronicle Of A Death Foretold - Gabriel Garcia Marquez
15/45 The Saga Of Erik The Viking - Terry Jones
16/45 The End Of The Affair - Graham Greene
17/45 The Little Friend - Donna Tartt
18/45 Demon Dentist - David Walliams
19/45 Koko Takes A Holiday - Kieran Shea
20/45 The Son - Phillip Meyer
21/45 Futuristic Violence And Fancy Suits - David Wong
22/45 Cold Comfort Farm - Stella Gibbons
23/45 The Power Of The Dog - Thomas Savage
24/45 Friction - Joe Stretch
25/45 By Grand Central Station I Sat Down And Wept - Elizabeth Smart
26/45 Human Croquet - Kate Atkinson
27/45 Niwaki: Pruning, shaping and training trees the Japanese way - Jake Hobson
28/45 The Blind Assassin - Margaret Atwood
29/45 Still Midnight - Denise Mina
30/45 The Intimate Diary Of A London Call Girl - Belle De Jour
31/45 Recovery: Freedom From Our Addictions - Russell Brand
32/45 La Belle Sauvage - Philip Pullman
33/45 Last Argument Of Kings - Joe Abercrombie


----------



## billy_bob (Nov 21, 2017)

27/25 Mark Helprin - The Pacific and other stories


----------



## braindancer (Nov 22, 2017)

1/20 - The Secret History - Donna Tartt
2/20 - The Grifters - Jim Thompson
3/20 - His Bloody Project - Graeme Macrae Burnet
4/20 - The Sellout - Paul Beatty
5/20 - The North Water - Ian McGuire
6/20 - The Little Friend - Donna Tartt
7/20 - Black Water Lillies - Michel Bussi
8/20 - The Essex Serpent - Sarah Perry
9/20 - The Mask of Dimitrios - Eric Ambler
10/20 - Girl in a Band - Kim Gordon
11/20 - We are all completely beside ourselves - Karen Joy Fowler
12/20 - The Son - Phillip Meyer
13/20 - The Power - Naomi Alderman
14/20 - Another Country - James Baldwin
15/20 - Station Eleven - Emily St. John Mandel
16/20 - The Haunting of Hill House - Shirley Jackson
17/20 - Requiem for a Dream - Hubert Selby Jr
18/20 - The Last Picture House - Larry Mcmurtry
19/20 - Concrete Island - J.G. Ballard
20/20 - Ashes of London - Andrew Taylor
21/20 - Bel Canto - Ann Patchett
22/20 - Cats Cradle - Kurt Vonnegurt
23/20 - Rosemary's Baby - Ira Levin


----------



## marty21 (Nov 22, 2017)

1/75 Sanctuary : After it Happened Book 5 -  Devon C Ford
2/75 1916 : The Morning After - Tim Pat Coogan
3/75 Last Stand at Saber River - Elmore Leonard
4/75 After : The Shock - Scott Nicholson
5/75 After : The Echo - Scott Nicholson
6/75 After : Milepost 291 - Scott Nicholson
7/75 After : Whiteout - Scott Nicholson
8/75 After : Red Scare - Scott Nicholson
9/75 Surviving The Evacuation : Ireland - Book 9 -Frank Tayell
10/75 Crisis - Frank Gardner
11/75 Outcast London : A Study in the Relationship Between Classes in Victorian Society - Gareth Stedman Jones
12/75 After : Dying Light - Scott Nicholson
13/75 The Ruins - T W Piperbrook
14/75 Confederates - Thomas Keneally
15/75 Black Water Lilies - Michel Bussi
16/75 The Revenge of History - Seumas Milne
17/75 The Great War : The American Front - Harry Turtledove.
18/75 The Wrong Side of Goodbye - Michael Connelly
19/75 Surviving The Evacuation : The Last Candidate - Book 10 . Frank Tayell
20/75 The Gunslinger : The Dark Tower - Stephen King.
21/75 Out of Bounds - Val McDermid
22/75 Hurst - Robin Crumby
23/75 The Great War : Walk In Hell - Harry Turtledove
24/75 Cold Earth - Ann Cleeves
25/75 Critical Dawn - Darren Wearmouth & Colin Barnes
26/75 Critical Path - Wearmouth & Barnes
27/75 Critical Strike - Wearmouth & Barnes
28/75 The Birdwatcher - William Shaw
29/75 Dodgers - Bill Beverly
30/75 Dark Town - Thomas Mullen
31/75 A Hero In France - Alan Furst
32/75 Reelin' in The Years : The Soundtrack of a Northern Life. - Mark Radcliffe
33/75 The Scarecrow - Michael Connelly
34/75 Roads :A Millennial Journey Along America''s Great Interstate Highways - Larry McMurtry
35/75 Rebellion: After It Happened Book 6 - Devon C Ford
36/75 Sentinel - Robin Crumby
37/75 The Fire Sermon - Raphael Dogg
38/75 Earth Alone - Daniel Arenson
39/75 Earth Lost - Daniel Arenson
40/75 Earth Rising - Daniel Arenson
41/75 I am Pilgrim - Terry Hayes
42/75 To Kill The President - Sam Bourne
43/75 The Contours of American History - William Appleman Williams
44/75 The Killing of Osama Bin Laden - Seymour Hersh.
45/75 Nomad - James Swallow
46/75 Surviving The Evacuation: Search and Rescue . Book 11 - Frank Tayell
47/75 The Strength of the Wolf : The Secret History of America's War on Drugs - Douglas Valentine.
48/75 I Am Missing - Tim Weaver.
49/75 Exile - James Swallow
50/75  The Ministry of Nostalgia - Owen Hatherley
51/75 The Age of Jihad - Patrick Cockburn
52/75 Holy Island - LJ Ross
53/75 Sycamore Gap - LJ Ross
54/75 Heavenfield - LJ Ross
55/75 Angel - LJ Ross
56/75 High Force - LJ Ross
57/75 Cragside - LJ Ross
58/75 Extreme Measures - Vince Flynn
59/75 Transfer of Power - Vince Flynn
60/75 The Third Option - Vince Flynn
61/75 Seperation of Power - Vince Flynn
62/75 Executive Power - Vince Flynn
63/75 The Great War : Breakthroughs - Harry Turtledove
64/75 Memorial Day - Vince Flynn
65/75 Consent To Kill - Vince Flynn

**********
66/75 Act of Treason - Vince Flynn


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 22, 2017)

bimble said:


> But have you noticed how fast he can read these great tomes? I for one am in awe. It'll be Tractatus Logico-Philosophicus tomorrow and something else by Tuesday.



If you get a Kindle you would be amazed at how much material is available (for free) and what a difference it can make in terms of reading. Wittgenstein isn't of interest at the present time - the next book will likely be John Reed's 'Ten Days That Shook the World' - although this thread is for completed books - so I can't post that up just yet.


----------



## imposs1904 (Nov 22, 2017)

Beats & Pieces said:


> If you get a Kindle you would be amazed at how much material is available (for free) and what a difference it can make in terms of reading. Wittgenstein isn't of interest at the present time - the next book will likely be John Reed's 'Ten Days That Shook the World' - although this thread is for completed books - so I can't post that up just yet.



Archive.org is wonderful for discovering lost gems - not just from the 'classics' - from the pre-1920s.


----------



## belboid (Nov 22, 2017)

Beats & Pieces said:


> If you get a Kindle you would be amazed at how much material is available (for free) and what a difference it can make in terms of reading. Wittgenstein isn't of interest at the present time - the next book will likely be John Reed's 'Ten Days That Shook the World' - although this thread is for completed books - so I can't post that up just yet.


It’s not the cost that people are doubting


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 22, 2017)

belboid said:


> It’s not the cost that people are doubting



Not my problem. Insecurity is a terrible thing - especially when projected by way of ego.


----------



## ringo (Nov 23, 2017)

1/45 And The Ass Saw The Angel - Nick Cave
2/45 Rant - Chuck Palahniuk
3/45 Thank You, Jeeves - PG Wodehouse
4/45 Disgrace - J.M. Coetzee
5/45 Dodgers - Bill Beverly
6/45 Fup - Jim Dodge
7/45 Dirty Havana Trilogy - Pedro Juan Gutierrez
8/45 Silk - Alessandro Baricco
9/45 Breakfast Of Champions - Kurt Vonnegut
10/45 The Sun Also Rises - Ernest Hemingway
11/45 Rodigan: My Life In Reggae - David Rodigan
12/45 Empire Of The Sun - JG Ballard
13/45 Post Office - Charles Bukowski
14/45 Chronicle Of A Death Foretold - Gabriel Garcia Marquez
15/45 The Saga Of Erik The Viking - Terry Jones
16/45 The End Of The Affair - Graham Greene
17/45 The Little Friend - Donna Tartt
18/45 Demon Dentist - David Walliams
19/45 Koko Takes A Holiday - Kieran Shea
20/45 The Son - Phillip Meyer
21/45 Futuristic Violence And Fancy Suits - David Wong
22/45 Cold Comfort Farm - Stella Gibbons
23/45 The Power Of The Dog - Thomas Savage
24/45 Friction - Joe Stretch
25/45 By Grand Central Station I Sat Down And Wept - Elizabeth Smart
26/45 Human Croquet - Kate Atkinson
27/45 Niwaki: Pruning, shaping and training trees the Japanese way - Jake Hobson
28/45 The Blind Assassin - Margaret Atwood
29/45 Still Midnight - Denise Mina
30/45 The Intimate Diary Of A London Call Girl - Belle De Jour
31/45 Recovery: Freedom From Our Addictions - Russell Brand
32/45 La Belle Sauvage - Philip Pullman
33/45 Last Argument Of Kings - Joe Abercrombie
34/45 The Pearl - John Steinbeck


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Nov 24, 2017)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 1/25 Malcolm X and Alex Haley - The Autobiography of Malcolm X
> 2/25 Alex de Jonge - Nightmare Culture: Lautremont & "Les Chants de Maldoror"
> 3/25 Viv Albertine - Clothes Clothes Clothes Music Music Music Boys Boys Boys
> 4/25 Endnotes 1: Preliminary Materials For A Balance Sheet Of The Twentieth Century
> ...



*29/25 Samantha Davies and Matthew Bower - Talisman Angelical*

Unintentionally hilarious occult rubbish by members of Skullflower


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 24, 2017)

1/65 - Laurie Lee - Village Christmas and Other Notes on the English Year
2/65 - John Irving - A Prayer for Owen Meany (1/10*)
3/65 - Ben Aaronovitch - Moon Over Soho
4/65 - William Boyd - Any Human Heart (2/10)
5/65 - Douglas Adams - Dirk Gently's Holistic Detective Agency
6/65 - John Steinbeck - Tortilla Flat
7/65 - Andrew Michael Hurley - The Loney
8/65 - Tana French - Into The Woods (Dublin Murder Squad 1) (3/10)
9/65 - Larry McMurty - Lonesome Dove (4/10)
10/65 - Denise Mina - The Dead Hour (Paddy Meehan 2)
11/65 - Ian Rankin - The Flood
12/65 - Denise Mina - Slip of the Knife (Paddy Meehan 3)
13/65 - Neil Gaiman - Trigger Warning: Short Fictions and Disturbances
14/65 - Bill Beverly - Dodgers
15/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Face of Trespass
16/65 - John Irving - The World According to Garp (5/10)
17/65 - Val McDermid - Out of Bounds
18/65 - Stuart Maconie - Hope and Glory: A People's History of Modern Britain
19/65 - Margaret Atwood - Oryx and Crake
20/65 - Kate Atkinson - Emotionally Weird
21/65 - Roald Dahl - Madness
22/65 - Tana French - The Likeness (Dublin Murder Squad 2) (6/10)
23/65 - Daniel Woodrell - The Maid's Version
24/65 - Laline Paull - The Bees
25/65 - Jonathan Franzen - Freedom (7/10)
26/65 - Nicola Morgan - Blame My Brain: The Amazing Teenage Brain Revealed
27/65 - Arundhati Roy - The God of Small Things
28/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Killing Doll
29/65 - Denise Mina - Sanctum
30/65 - John Williams - Butcher's Crossing
31/65 - Anita Brookner - Hotel Du Lac
32/65 - Peter James - Need You Dead
33/65 - Stephen King - Carrie
34/65 - Andy Hamilton - The Star Witness
35/65 - Jessie Burton - The Muse
36/65 - Stephen King - Christine (8/10)
37/65 - Belinda Bauer - The Beautiful Dead
38/65 - John Irving - The Cider House Rules (9/10)
39/65 - Ruth Rendell - A New Lease of Death
40/65 - Stephen King - It (10/10)
41/65 - Annie Proulx - Heart Songs
42/65 - Ruth Rendell - Wolf to The Slaughter
43/65 - Bret Easton Ellis - American Psycho
44/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Best Man To Die
45/65 - Sarah Perry - The Essex Serpent
46/65 - Ruth Rendell - A Guilty Thing Surprised
47/65 - David Mitchell - number9dream
48/65 - Ruth Rendell - No More Dying Then
49/65 - Denise Mina - The Long Drop
50/65 - Ruth Rendell - Murder Being Done Once
51/65 - Jon McGregor - So Many Ways to Begin
52/65 - Owen King & Stephen King - Sleeping Beauties (11/10)
53/65 - Ruth Rendell - Some Lie and Some Die
54/65 - Kurt Vonnegut - Slaughterhouse Five
55/65 - Kazuo Ishiguro - Never Let Me Go
56/65 - Ruth Rendell - Shake Hands For Ever
57/65 - Jack London - The Call of The Wild
58/65 - Emma Donoghue - The Wonder
59/65 - Nic Pizzolatto - Between Here and the Yellow Sea

*60/65 - Ruth Rendell - A Sleeping Life*


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Nov 25, 2017)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 1/25 Malcolm X and Alex Haley - The Autobiography of Malcolm X
> 2/25 Alex de Jonge - Nightmare Culture: Lautremont & "Les Chants de Maldoror"
> 3/25 Viv Albertine - Clothes Clothes Clothes Music Music Music Boys Boys Boys
> 4/25 Endnotes 1: Preliminary Materials For A Balance Sheet Of The Twentieth Century
> ...



*30/25 Jason Williamson - Slabs From Paradise*

Depressing short stories / sketches of depressing characters by the shouty one from Sleaford Mods.


----------



## D'wards (Nov 25, 2017)

1/26 - Blood Meridian - Cormac McCarthy (reread)
2/26 - Dead Funny: Horror Stories by Comedians - Edited by Robin Ince and Johnny Mains
3/26 - Frank Skinner on the Road by Frank Skinner
4/26 - Karlology by Karl Pilkington
5/26 - Wolf Hall by Hilary Mantel
6/26 - Pennine Walkies by Mark Wallington
7/26 - The Secret Diary of Adrian Mole age 13 3/4 by Sue Townsend (reread)
8/26 - All the Pretty Horses by Cormac McCarthy
9/26 - 2001 A Space Odyssey by Arthur C. Clarke (reread)
10/26 - Born to Run by Bruce Springsteen
11/26 - The Girl on the Train by Paula Hawkins
12/26 - Dead Funny Encore: More Horror Stories by Comedians - Edited by Robin Ince and Johnny Mains
13/26 - The Growing Pains of Adrian Mole by Sue Townsend (reread)
14/26 - IT by Stephen King
15/26 - What Planet Am I On? by Shaun Ryder
16/26 - I Am Pilgrim by Terry Hayes
17/26 - The Crossing by Cormac McCarthy
18/26 - Clothes Clothes Clothes Music Music Music Boys Boys Boys by Viv Albertine
19/26 - Watership Down by Richard Adams
20/26 - The True Confessions of Adrian Albert Mole by Sue Townsend (reread)
21/26 - The Martian by Andy Weir
22/40 - Don't You Leave Me Here by Wilko Johnson
23/40 - Adrian Mole: The Wilderness Years by Sue Townsend (reread)
24/40 - The Darling Buds of May by H.E. Bates
25/40 - The Son by Philipp Meyer
26/40 - Adrian Mole the Cappuccino Years by Sue Townsend (reread)
27/40 - Altered Carbon by Richard Morgan
28/40 - The Men Who Stare at Goats by Jon Ronson
29/40 - Frankenstein by Mary Shelley
30/40 - Adrian Mole and the Small Amphibians by Sue Townsend
31/40 - Undisclosed by Steve Alten
32/40 - Head On by Julian Cope
33/40 - Disgrace by J.M. Coetzee
34/40 - Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone by J.K. Rowling (reread)
35/40 - Rule of the Bone by Russell Banks (reread)
36/40 - Holidays in Hell by P. J. O'Rourke
37/40 - Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets by J.K. Rowling (reread)
38/40 - The Time-Traveller's Wife by Audrey Niffenegger
39/40 - Repossessed by Julian Cope


----------



## 8115 (Nov 25, 2017)

1/20 My Cousin Rachel, Daphne du Maurier
2/20 Why I'm No Longer Talking To White People About Race, Reni Eddo-Lodge
3/20 Miss Peregrine's Home for Peculiar Children, Ransom Riggs
4/20 Capitalism: A Ghost Story, Arundhati Roy
5/20 The Private Patient, PD James
6/20 The Outrun, Amy Liptrot
7/20 The Ministry of Utmost Happiness, Arundhati Roy
8/20 The Underground Railway, Colson Whitehead
9/20 The Sense of an Ending, Julian Barnes
10/20 White Teeth, Zadie Smith
11/20 Abandoned Buildings in North Texas, Jen Waldo
12/20 Christodora, Tim Murphy
13/20 Nocturnes, Kazuo Ishiguro
14/20 La Belle Sauvage, Philip Pullman
15/20 Cousins, Salley Vickers
16/20 Heroes of the Frontier, Dave Eggers 
*17/20 The Bricks that Built the Houses, Kate Tempest*


----------



## PursuedByBears (Nov 26, 2017)

1/25 Ken Follett - World Without End
2/25 Frances Hardinge - Fly By Night
3/25 Larry McMurtry - Lonesome Dove
4/25 Roald Dahl - Madness (short stories)
5/25 Raymond Chandler - The Big Sleep
6/25 David Rodigan - My Life in Reggae
7/25 Alan Garner - The Owl Service
8/25 William Goldman - The Princess Bride
9/25 George Orwell - Burmese Days
10/25 John Steinbeck - Cannery Row
11/25 Bill Beverly - Dodgers
12/25 Brian Jacques - Redwall
13/25 Philip Pullman - Northern Lights (reread)
14/25 Stephen P Kershaw - A Brief History of the Roman Empire: Rise and Fall
15/25 China Miéville - Perdido Street Station
16/25 Neil Gaiman - Norse Mythology
17/26 Philip Pullman - The Subtle Knife (reread)
18/26 Philip Pullman - The Amber Spyglass (reread)
19/26 James S A Corey - Leviathan Wakes
20/26 Felicia Day - You're Never Weird On The Internet (almost)
21/26 James S A Corey - Caliban's War
22/26 James S A Corey - Abbadon's Gate
23/26 Stieg Larsson - The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo
24/26 Andrew Michael Hurley - The Loney
25/26 Alastair Reynolds - Blue Remembered Earth

26/26 George Orwell - Coming Up For Air


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 26, 2017)

1. "Six Suspects" - Vikas Swarup
2. "Rather Be The Devil"  - Ian Rankin
3. "Those We Left Behind" *-* Stuart Neville
4. "Transition" - Iain Banks
6. "Streets of Darkness" - A.A. Dhand
7. "The Rapture" - Liz Jensen
8. "Collusion" - Stuart Neville
9. "Magpie Murders" - Anthony Horowitz
10."A Dark So Deadly" - Stuart MacBride
11. "Conclave" - Robert Harris
12. "A Time of Torment" - John Connolly
13. "The House of Dolls" - David Hewson
14. "A Game of Ghosts" - John Connolly
15 "The Truth About the Harry Quebert Affair" - Joel Dicker
16. "From the Dead" - Mark Billingham
17. "Black Water Lillies" - Michel Bussi
18. "Written in Bones" - James Oswald
19. "The Hanging" - Lotte and Soren Hammer
20. "An Uncertain Place" - Fred Vargas

*21. "Black Eyed Susans" - Julia Heaberlin. Very readable and very good*


----------



## PursuedByBears (Nov 26, 2017)

1/25 Ken Follett - World Without End
2/25 Frances Hardinge - Fly By Night
3/25 Larry McMurtry - Lonesome Dove
4/25 Roald Dahl - Madness (short stories)
5/25 Raymond Chandler - The Big Sleep
6/25 David Rodigan - My Life in Reggae
7/25 Alan Garner - The Owl Service
8/25 William Goldman - The Princess Bride
9/25 George Orwell - Burmese Days
10/25 John Steinbeck - Cannery Row
11/25 Bill Beverly - Dodgers
12/25 Brian Jacques - Redwall
13/25 Philip Pullman - Northern Lights (reread)
14/25 Stephen P Kershaw - A Brief History of the Roman Empire: Rise and Fall
15/25 China Miéville - Perdido Street Station
16/25 Neil Gaiman - Norse Mythology
17/26 Philip Pullman - The Subtle Knife (reread)
18/26 Philip Pullman - The Amber Spyglass (reread)
19/26 James S A Corey - Leviathan Wakes
20/26 Felicia Day - You're Never Weird On The Internet (almost)
21/26 James S A Corey - Caliban's War
22/26 James S A Corey - Abbadon's Gate
23/26 Stieg Larsson - The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo
24/26 Andrew Michael Hurley - The Loney
25/26 Alastair Reynolds - Blue Remembered Earth
26/26 George Orwell - Coming Up For Air

27/26 Philip Pullman - La Belle Sauvage


----------



## yield (Nov 27, 2017)

yield said:


> 1/10 The Brief Wondrous Life of Oscar Wao by Junot Diaz
> 2/10 The Unreal and the Real. Volume 1: Where on Earth by Ursula K. LeGuin
> 3/10 The Cold Commands by Richard K. Morgan
> 4/10 The Machine Stops by E.M. Forster. Short story.
> ...


14/10 Light by M. John Harrison. 

Strange scifi novel which felt like a psychological thriller. Reminds me of Philip K Dick, Iain M Banks & Peter Watts. Had no idea what was going on until the end. First of a trilogy. Odd but liked it.


----------



## Ptolemy (Nov 27, 2017)

1/30. _Owning Up_ - George Melly.
2/30. _Meditations_ - Marcus Aurelius.
3/30. _Fear & Loathing on the Campaign Trail '72_ - Hunter S. Thompson.
4/30. _One Hundred Years of Solitude_ - Gabriel Garcia Marquez.
5/30._ The Silk Roads_ - Peter Frankopan.
6/30. _The Communist Manifesto_ - Karl Marx & Friedrich Engels.
7/30. _Pol Pot: The History of a Nightmare_ - Philip Short.
8/30. _Orlando: A Biography_ - Virginia Woolf.
9/30. _For Whom the Bell Tolls _- Ernest Hemingway.
10/30. _To Have and Have Not_ - Ernest Hemingway.
11/30. _Marriage and the Family in the Middle Ages_ - Frances & Joseph Gies.
12/30. _Corbyn: The Strange Rebirth of Radical Politics_ - Richard Seymour.
13/30. _Nightmare of Ecstasy: The Life and Art of Edward D. Wood, Jr._ - Rudolph Grey.
14/30. _The History Man _- Malcolm Bradbury.
15/30. _Born to Run_ - Bruce Springsteen.
16/30. _Cambodia: 1975 - 1982_ - Michael Vickery.
17/30. _Quotations from Chairman Mao Tse-Tung_ - Mao Zedong.
18/30. _Farewell, My Lovely_ - Raymond Chandler.
19/30. _The Lady in the Lake_ - Raymond Chandler.
20/30. _Three Tang Dynasty Poets _- Wang Wei (Youcheng), Li Bai and Du Fu.
21/30. _Lenin for Beginners_ - Richard Appignanesi.
*22/30. The Ragged Trousered Philanthropists - Robert Tressell.
23/30. Thérèse Raquin - Émile Zola.
24/30. The Twelve Caesars - Suetonius (re-read).
25/30. The Rum Diary - Hunter S. Thompson.*


----------



## gawkrodger (Nov 27, 2017)

I've been really bad with my reading (at least of books) over the last 4-6 weeks

1 - Kilcullen - Out of the Mountains
2 - McAlevey - Raising Expectations (and Raising Hell) - re-read
3 - Srnicek - Platform Capitalism
4 - Frase - Four Futures
5 - Dickens - Night Walks
6 - Ellis & Henderson - English Planning in Crisis
7- Beaumont - Night Walking: A Nocturnal History of London
8 - Dunn - Dark Matters: A Manifesto for the Nocturnal City
9 - Mieville - The City & The City
10 - Benjamin - One-way Street and other writings
11- Schlosser - Gods of Metal
12 - Machiavelli - The Prince
13 - Mieville - Perdido Street Station
14 - Shaw + Graham (eds.) - Our Digital Rights to the City
15 - William Morris - The Pilgrims of Hope
16 - Mieville - The Scar
17 - Mieville - Iron Council
18 - Steinbeck - The Pearl
19 - Mieville - Kraken
20 - Graham - Cities under siege: The new military urbanism
21 - Fisher - Capitalist Realism (re-read for a reading group)
22 - Nagle - Kill All Normies
23 - Pettifor - The Production of Money
24 - McKinstry - Spitfire
25 - Liz Berry - Black Country
26 - McKinstry - Lancaster
27 - Adamczak - Communism for Kids
28 - Southwood - Non-Stop Inertia (re-read for this reading group)
29 - Gabriel Garcia Marquez - Clandestine in Chile
30 - Durand - Fictious Capital: How Finance is appropriating our future
31 - Varoufakis - Adults in the room
32 - Mieville - October
33 - Meiksins Wood - The Origins of Capitalism: A Longer View* - *excellent. Read a few journal articles by her, but never read any of her books, more fool me
*34 - Woodcock - Working the Phones: Control and Resistance in Call Centres*


----------



## Voley (Nov 27, 2017)

1/30 Substance: Inside New Order - Peter Hook
2/30 The Illustrated A Brief History Of Time - Stephen Hawking
3/30 A Clash Of Kings - George R.R. Martin
4/30 Reelin' In The Years: The Soundtrack Of A Northern Life - Mark Radcliffe
5/30 Look Back In Hunger: The Autobiography - Jo Brand
6/30 Dodgers - Bill Beverly
7/30 Altamont: The Rolling Stones, The Hells Angels And The Inside Story of Rock's Darkest Day - Joel Selvin
8/30 Live At The Brixton Academy: A Riotous Life In The Music Business - Simon Parkes
9/30 Travels With Charley: In Search Of America - John Steinbeck
10/30 A Storm Of Swords Book 1: Steel And Snow - George R.R. Martin
11/30 Girl In A Band - Kim Gordon
12/30 The Goldfinch - Donna Tartt
13/30 Hound Dog - Richard Blandford
14/30 American Gods - Neil Gaiman
15/30 Daft Wee Stories - Limmy
16/30 Don't You Leave Me Here - Wilko Johnson
17/30 What Planet Am I On? - Shaun Ryder
18/30 My Old Man: Tales Of Our Fathers - ed. Ted Kessler
19/30 The Outsider - Albert Camus
20/30 Kill Your Friends - John Niven
21/30 The Devil All The Time - Donald Ray Pollock
22/30 Thinking About It Only Makes It Worse - David Mitchell
23/30 Dirk Gently's Holistic Detective Agency - Douglas Adams
24/30 Knots And Crosses - Ian Rankin
25/30 Inside Out: A Personal History Of Pink Floyd - Nick Mason
26/30 Hold Your Own - Kate Tempest
27/30 His Bloody Project - Graeme Macrae Burnet
28/30 Let Them Eat Chaos - Kate Tempest

"This poem was written to be read aloud" is the subtitle of this, so I listened to the record for the first time as I read it. It's great. She really gets South London, really nails the alienation of the city, gives gentrification a right kicking, and ends up pleading with everyone to love more. It's a fine poem. I'm not a huge fan of the music tbh, but there's a bit where the synths come in as she's starting Tunnel Vision that gave me goosebumps. You'd miss that just reading it. Glad I've read and enjoyed a bit of poetry this year - I struggle with it a lot of the time.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 27, 2017)

1/60 Richard Price - The Whites
2/60 Ali Smith - Public Library & Other Stories
3/60 Hannah Eaton - Naming Monsters
4/60 Jeff Vandermeer - Authority
5/60 Simon Garfield - To The Letter - A Celebration Of The Lost Art Of Letter Writing
6/60 Claire North - The Sudden Appearance Of Hope
7/60 Dan Lepard - Short & Sweet
8/60 Stella Gibbons - Cold Comfort Farm
9/60 George RR Martin - A Feast For Crows
10/60 Haruki Murakami - What I Talk About When I Talk About Running
11/60 Adam Roberts - The Thing Itself
12/60 Roger Crowley - Empires Of The Sea The Final Battle For The Mediterranean, 1521-1580
13/60 Philip Hoare - Leviathan, or The Whale
14/60 Johan Hari - Chasing The Scream (don't bother reading this, it's shite)
15/60 George RR Martin - A Dance With Dragons: Dreams & Dust
16/60 George RR - A Dance With Dragons: After The Feast
17/60 Gilbert Shelton - The Freak Brothers Omnibus: Every Freak Brothers Story Rolled Into One Bumper Package
18/60 Jeff Vandermeer - Acceptance
19/60 Dan Rhodes - Little Hands Clapping
20/60 Terry Pratchett & Neil Gaiman - Good Omens.
21/60 Graeme Macrae Burnet - His Bloody Project
22/60 Grace Jones - I'll Never Write My Memoirs
23/60 Andrew Michael Hurley - The Loney
24/60 Bill Beverley - Dodgers
25/60 Christos Tsiolkas - The Slap
26/60 Lynley Dodd - Hairy Maclary, Shoo
27/60 David Ellwand - Head, Shoulders, Knees & Toes
28/60 Storytime Tales - I Love You, Mummy
29/60 Victoria Tebbs - See & Say: Baby Jesus Story
30/60 Unknown - Play With Peppa: A Puppet Play Book
31/60 Valerie Thomas/Korky Paul - Winnie's Dinosaur Day
32/60 Unknown - Tell Me About The Farm
33/60 Carol Lawson - The Big Wish
34/60 Carol Benoist/Cathy Gilmore - Easter Bunny's Amazing Day
35/60 Frances Barry - Duckie's Ducklings
36/60 Unknown - Thomas & Friends: Edward and the Party
37/60 Janet & Allen Ahlberg - The Jolly Postman or Other People's Letters
38/60 Storytime Tales: Excuse Me!
39/60 Paul Beatty - The Sellout
40/60 Naomi Alderman - The Power
41/60 Ted Chiang - Stories Of Your Life
42/60 Nikesh Shukla (ed.) - The Good Immigrant
43/60  Apostolos Doxiadis, Christos H. Papadimitriou, Alecos Papadatos (illustrator), Annie Di Donna (illustrator) - Logicomix: An Epic Search For Truth
44/60 Nicholas Gurewitch - The Trial Of Colonel Sweeto & Other Stories
45/60 Robert Webb - How Not To Be A Boy
46/60 Philip Pullman - La Belle Sauvage
47/60 China Mieville - October: The Story Of The Russian Revolution
48/60 Jarett Kobek - I Hate The Internet
49/60 Giulia Enders - Gut: The Inside Story Of Our Body's Most Underrated Organ
50/60 Rob Davis - The Motherless Oven
51/60 Harvey Pekar - Another Day
52/60 Roz Chast - Can't We Talk About Something More Pleasant?
53/60 Jason Hazely & Joel Morris - The Ladybird Book Of The Quiet Night In
54/60 Jason Hazely & Joel Morris - The Ladybird Book Of The Big Night Out
55/60 Jason Hazely & Joel Morris - The Ladybird Book Of The Zombie Apocalypse
56/60 Jason Hazely & Joel Morris - The Ladybird Book Of The Hangover
57/60 Jason Hazely & Joel Morris - The Ladybird Book Of The Ex
58/60 Jason Hazely & Joel Morris - The Ladybird Book Of The Dog
59/60 Jason Hazely & Joel Morris - The Ladybird Book Of The Cat
60/60 Jason Hazely & Joel Morris - The Ladybird Book Of The Bay


----------



## iona (Nov 27, 2017)

1) Insurgent - Veronica Roth
2) 1Q84, Book One - Haruki Murakami
3) 1Q84, Book Two - Haruki Murakami
4) Fatal Burn - Lisa Jackson
5) 1Q84, Book Three - Haruki Murakami
6) The Little Friend - Donna Tartt
7) Anathem - Neal Stephenson
8) Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep? - Philip K. Dick (reread)
9) Obelisk - Stephen Baxter
10) Take Back The Sky - Greg Bear
11) A Room Full of Bones - Elly Griffiths
12) The Year of the Flood - Margaret Atwood
13) The Thirst - Jo Nesbø
14) Dying Fall - Elly Griffiths
15) A Game of Thrones - George R. R. Martin
16) The Outcast Dead - Elly Griffiths
17) The Caltraps of Time - David I. Masson


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 28, 2017)

67. The Sorrows of Young Werther (Re-read) - Goethe


----------



## marty21 (Nov 28, 2017)

1/75 Sanctuary : After it Happened Book 5 -  Devon C Ford
2/75 1916 : The Morning After - Tim Pat Coogan
3/75 Last Stand at Saber River - Elmore Leonard
4/75 After : The Shock - Scott Nicholson
5/75 After : The Echo - Scott Nicholson
6/75 After : Milepost 291 - Scott Nicholson
7/75 After : Whiteout - Scott Nicholson
8/75 After : Red Scare - Scott Nicholson
9/75 Surviving The Evacuation : Ireland - Book 9 -Frank Tayell
10/75 Crisis - Frank Gardner
11/75 Outcast London : A Study in the Relationship Between Classes in Victorian Society - Gareth Stedman Jones
12/75 After : Dying Light - Scott Nicholson
13/75 The Ruins - T W Piperbrook
14/75 Confederates - Thomas Keneally
15/75 Black Water Lilies - Michel Bussi
16/75 The Revenge of History - Seumas Milne
17/75 The Great War : The American Front - Harry Turtledove.
18/75 The Wrong Side of Goodbye - Michael Connelly
19/75 Surviving The Evacuation : The Last Candidate - Book 10 . Frank Tayell
20/75 The Gunslinger : The Dark Tower - Stephen King.
21/75 Out of Bounds - Val McDermid
22/75 Hurst - Robin Crumby
23/75 The Great War : Walk In Hell - Harry Turtledove
24/75 Cold Earth - Ann Cleeves
25/75 Critical Dawn - Darren Wearmouth & Colin Barnes
26/75 Critical Path - Wearmouth & Barnes
27/75 Critical Strike - Wearmouth & Barnes
28/75 The Birdwatcher - William Shaw
29/75 Dodgers - Bill Beverly
30/75 Dark Town - Thomas Mullen
31/75 A Hero In France - Alan Furst
32/75 Reelin' in The Years : The Soundtrack of a Northern Life. - Mark Radcliffe
33/75 The Scarecrow - Michael Connelly
34/75 Roads :A Millennial Journey Along America''s Great Interstate Highways - Larry McMurtry
35/75 Rebellion: After It Happened Book 6 - Devon C Ford
36/75 Sentinel - Robin Crumby
37/75 The Fire Sermon - Raphael Dogg
38/75 Earth Alone - Daniel Arenson
39/75 Earth Lost - Daniel Arenson
40/75 Earth Rising - Daniel Arenson
41/75 I am Pilgrim - Terry Hayes
42/75 To Kill The President - Sam Bourne
43/75 The Contours of American History - William Appleman Williams
44/75 The Killing of Osama Bin Laden - Seymour Hersh.
45/75 Nomad - James Swallow
46/75 Surviving The Evacuation: Search and Rescue . Book 11 - Frank Tayell
47/75 The Strength of the Wolf : The Secret History of America's War on Drugs - Douglas Valentine.
48/75 I Am Missing - Tim Weaver.
49/75 Exile - James Swallow
50/75  The Ministry of Nostalgia - Owen Hatherley
51/75 The Age of Jihad - Patrick Cockburn
52/75 Holy Island - LJ Ross
53/75 Sycamore Gap - LJ Ross
54/75 Heavenfield - LJ Ross
55/75 Angel - LJ Ross
56/75 High Force - LJ Ross
57/75 Cragside - LJ Ross
58/75 Extreme Measures - Vince Flynn
59/75 Transfer of Power - Vince Flynn
60/75 The Third Option - Vince Flynn
61/75 Seperation of Power - Vince Flynn
62/75 Executive Power - Vince Flynn
63/75 The Great War : Breakthroughs - Harry Turtledove
64/75 Memorial Day - Vince Flynn
65/75 Consent To Kill - Vince Flynn
66/75 Act of Treason - Vince Flynn

***************
67/75 Protect and Defend - Vince Flynn


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 29, 2017)

1/65 - Laurie Lee - Village Christmas and Other Notes on the English Year
2/65 - John Irving - A Prayer for Owen Meany (1/10*)
3/65 - Ben Aaronovitch - Moon Over Soho
4/65 - William Boyd - Any Human Heart (2/10)
5/65 - Douglas Adams - Dirk Gently's Holistic Detective Agency
6/65 - John Steinbeck - Tortilla Flat
7/65 - Andrew Michael Hurley - The Loney
8/65 - Tana French - Into The Woods (Dublin Murder Squad 1) (3/10)
9/65 - Larry McMurty - Lonesome Dove (4/10)
10/65 - Denise Mina - The Dead Hour (Paddy Meehan 2)
11/65 - Ian Rankin - The Flood
12/65 - Denise Mina - Slip of the Knife (Paddy Meehan 3)
13/65 - Neil Gaiman - Trigger Warning: Short Fictions and Disturbances
14/65 - Bill Beverly - Dodgers
15/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Face of Trespass
16/65 - John Irving - The World According to Garp (5/10)
17/65 - Val McDermid - Out of Bounds
18/65 - Stuart Maconie - Hope and Glory: A People's History of Modern Britain
19/65 - Margaret Atwood - Oryx and Crake
20/65 - Kate Atkinson - Emotionally Weird
21/65 - Roald Dahl - Madness
22/65 - Tana French - The Likeness (Dublin Murder Squad 2) (6/10)
23/65 - Daniel Woodrell - The Maid's Version
24/65 - Laline Paull - The Bees
25/65 - Jonathan Franzen - Freedom (7/10)
26/65 - Nicola Morgan - Blame My Brain: The Amazing Teenage Brain Revealed
27/65 - Arundhati Roy - The God of Small Things
28/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Killing Doll
29/65 - Denise Mina - Sanctum
30/65 - John Williams - Butcher's Crossing
31/65 - Anita Brookner - Hotel Du Lac
32/65 - Peter James - Need You Dead
33/65 - Stephen King - Carrie
34/65 - Andy Hamilton - The Star Witness
35/65 - Jessie Burton - The Muse
36/65 - Stephen King - Christine (8/10)
37/65 - Belinda Bauer - The Beautiful Dead
38/65 - John Irving - The Cider House Rules (9/10)
39/65 - Ruth Rendell - A New Lease of Death
40/65 - Stephen King - It (10/10)
41/65 - Annie Proulx - Heart Songs
42/65 - Ruth Rendell - Wolf to The Slaughter
43/65 - Bret Easton Ellis - American Psycho
44/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Best Man To Die
45/65 - Sarah Perry - The Essex Serpent
46/65 - Ruth Rendell - A Guilty Thing Surprised
47/65 - David Mitchell - number9dream
48/65 - Ruth Rendell - No More Dying Then
49/65 - Denise Mina - The Long Drop
50/65 - Ruth Rendell - Murder Being Done Once
51/65 - Jon McGregor - So Many Ways to Begin
52/65 - Owen King & Stephen King - Sleeping Beauties (11/10)
53/65 - Ruth Rendell - Some Lie and Some Die
54/65 - Kurt Vonnegut - Slaughterhouse Five
55/65 - Kazuo Ishiguro - Never Let Me Go
56/65 - Ruth Rendell - Shake Hands For Ever
57/65 - Jack London - The Call of The Wild
58/65 - Emma Donoghue - The Wonder
59/65 - Nic Pizzolatto - Between Here and the Yellow Sea
60/65 - Ruth Rendell - A Sleeping Life
*
61/65 - Ian McEwan - The Innocent*


----------



## 8115 (Nov 29, 2017)

1/20 My Cousin Rachel, Daphne du Maurier
2/20 Why I'm No Longer Talking To White People About Race, Reni Eddo-Lodge
3/20 Miss Peregrine's Home for Peculiar Children, Ransom Riggs
4/20 Capitalism: A Ghost Story, Arundhati Roy
5/20 The Private Patient, PD James
6/20 The Outrun, Amy Liptrot
7/20 The Ministry of Utmost Happiness, Arundhati Roy
8/20 The Underground Railway, Colson Whitehead
9/20 The Sense of an Ending, Julian Barnes
10/20 White Teeth, Zadie Smith
11/20 Abandoned Buildings in North Texas, Jen Waldo
12/20 Christodora, Tim Murphy
13/20 Nocturnes, Kazuo Ishiguro
14/20 La Belle Sauvage, Philip Pullman
15/20 Cousins, Salley Vickers
16/20 Heroes of the Frontier, Dave Eggers
17/20 The Bricks that Built the Houses, Kate Tempest
*18/20 All My Puny Sorrows, Miriam Toews*


----------



## Signal 11 (Nov 29, 2017)

13/20 - Cricket's Greatest Rivalry: A History of the Ashes in 10 Matches - Simon Hughes
14/20 - Flight: My Life In Mission Control - Chris Kraft
15/20 - Empire of Capital - Ellen Meiksins Wood


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 30, 2017)

1/65 - Laurie Lee - Village Christmas and Other Notes on the English Year
2/65 - John Irving - A Prayer for Owen Meany (1/10*)
3/65 - Ben Aaronovitch - Moon Over Soho
4/65 - William Boyd - Any Human Heart (2/10)
5/65 - Douglas Adams - Dirk Gently's Holistic Detective Agency
6/65 - John Steinbeck - Tortilla Flat
7/65 - Andrew Michael Hurley - The Loney
8/65 - Tana French - Into The Woods (Dublin Murder Squad 1) (3/10)
9/65 - Larry McMurty - Lonesome Dove (4/10)
10/65 - Denise Mina - The Dead Hour (Paddy Meehan 2)
11/65 - Ian Rankin - The Flood
12/65 - Denise Mina - Slip of the Knife (Paddy Meehan 3)
13/65 - Neil Gaiman - Trigger Warning: Short Fictions and Disturbances
14/65 - Bill Beverly - Dodgers
15/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Face of Trespass
16/65 - John Irving - The World According to Garp (5/10)
17/65 - Val McDermid - Out of Bounds
18/65 - Stuart Maconie - Hope and Glory: A People's History of Modern Britain
19/65 - Margaret Atwood - Oryx and Crake
20/65 - Kate Atkinson - Emotionally Weird
21/65 - Roald Dahl - Madness
22/65 - Tana French - The Likeness (Dublin Murder Squad 2) (6/10)
23/65 - Daniel Woodrell - The Maid's Version
24/65 - Laline Paull - The Bees
25/65 - Jonathan Franzen - Freedom (7/10)
26/65 - Nicola Morgan - Blame My Brain: The Amazing Teenage Brain Revealed
27/65 - Arundhati Roy - The God of Small Things
28/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Killing Doll
29/65 - Denise Mina - Sanctum
30/65 - John Williams - Butcher's Crossing
31/65 - Anita Brookner - Hotel Du Lac
32/65 - Peter James - Need You Dead
33/65 - Stephen King - Carrie
34/65 - Andy Hamilton - The Star Witness
35/65 - Jessie Burton - The Muse
36/65 - Stephen King - Christine (8/10)
37/65 - Belinda Bauer - The Beautiful Dead
38/65 - John Irving - The Cider House Rules (9/10)
39/65 - Ruth Rendell - A New Lease of Death
40/65 - Stephen King - It (10/10)
41/65 - Annie Proulx - Heart Songs
42/65 - Ruth Rendell - Wolf to The Slaughter
43/65 - Bret Easton Ellis - American Psycho
44/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Best Man To Die
45/65 - Sarah Perry - The Essex Serpent
46/65 - Ruth Rendell - A Guilty Thing Surprised
47/65 - David Mitchell - number9dream
48/65 - Ruth Rendell - No More Dying Then
49/65 - Denise Mina - The Long Drop
50/65 - Ruth Rendell - Murder Being Done Once
51/65 - Jon McGregor - So Many Ways to Begin
52/65 - Owen King & Stephen King - Sleeping Beauties (11/10)
53/65 - Ruth Rendell - Some Lie and Some Die
54/65 - Kurt Vonnegut - Slaughterhouse Five
55/65 - Kazuo Ishiguro - Never Let Me Go
56/65 - Ruth Rendell - Shake Hands For Ever
57/65 - Jack London - The Call of The Wild
58/65 - Emma Donoghue - The Wonder
59/65 - Nic Pizzolatto - Between Here and the Yellow Sea
60/65 - Ruth Rendell - A Sleeping Life
61/65 - Ian McEwan - The Innocent
*
62/65 - Jon Ronson - Them: Adventures with Extremists*


----------



## 8115 (Nov 30, 2017)

1/20 My Cousin Rachel, Daphne du Maurier
2/20 Why I'm No Longer Talking To White People About Race, Reni Eddo-Lodge
3/20 Miss Peregrine's Home for Peculiar Children, Ransom Riggs
4/20 Capitalism: A Ghost Story, Arundhati Roy
5/20 The Private Patient, PD James
6/20 The Outrun, Amy Liptrot
7/20 The Ministry of Utmost Happiness, Arundhati Roy
8/20 The Underground Railway, Colson Whitehead
9/20 The Sense of an Ending, Julian Barnes
10/20 White Teeth, Zadie Smith
11/20 Abandoned Buildings in North Texas, Jen Waldo
12/20 Christodora, Tim Murphy
13/20 Nocturnes, Kazuo Ishiguro
14/20 La Belle Sauvage, Philip Pullman
15/20 Cousins, Salley Vickers
16/20 Heroes of the Frontier, Dave Eggers
17/20 The Bricks that Built the Houses, Kate Tempest
18/20 All My Puny Sorrows, Miriam Toews
*19/20 Hollow City, Ransom Riggs *


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Nov 30, 2017)

1/50 Vladimir Nabokov - Speak, Memory
2/50 Larry McMurtry - Lonesome Dove
3/50 Steve Reicher - Mad Mobs and Englishmen?: Myths and realities of the 2011 riots
4/50 Stuart Jeffries - Grand Hotel Abyss
5/50 Sean Birchall - Beating the Fascists: The Untold Story of Anti-fascist Action
6/50 Alasdair Gray - Lanark
7/50 Shirley Jackson - The Haunting of Hill House
8/50 Jon Ronson - So You've Been Publicly Shamed
9/50 Justin McGruick - Radical Cities
10/50 Mark Fisher - Capitalist Realism
11/50 Hannah Arendt - Eichmann in Jerusalem
12/50 Martin Ford - Rise of the Robots
13/50 John Steinbeck - Cannery Row
14/50 Franz Kafka - The Trial (re-read)
15/50 Robert Baxell - Unlikely Warriors: The British in the Spanish Civil War and the Struggle Against Fascism
16/50 John Berger - Ways of Seeing
17/50 Bill Beverly - Dodgers
18/50 Susan Sontag - On Photography
19/50 James Baldwin - Another Country
20/50 Raymond Chandler - The Long Goodbye
21/50 Raymond Carver - What We Talk About When We Talk About Love
22/50 Gunter Grass- The Tin Drum
23/50 Cormac McCarthy - Child of God
24/50 Nathan Hill - The Nix
25/50 Jeffrey Eugenides - Middlesex
26/50 Ursula K. Le Guin - The Dispossessed
27/50 Elena Ferrante - Those Who Leave and Those Who Stay
28/50 John Dinges - The Condor Years
29/50 Albert Camus - The Fall
30/50 Elena Ferrante - The Story of the Lost Child
31/50 Roberto Bolaño - By Night In Chile
32/50 Junot Diaz- The Brief Wondrous Life of Oscar Wao
33/50 Angela Davis - An Autobiography
34/50 Donna Tartt - The Secret History
35/50 Ali Smith - How to Be Both
36/50 Wallace Stegner - The Spectator Bird
37/50 Paul Lewis and Rob Evans - Undercover - The True Story of Britain's Secret Police
38/50 Jakob Wassermann - My First Wife
39/50 E.P Thompson - The Making of the English Working Class
40/50 Larry McMurtry - The Last Picture Show
41/50 James Baldwin - The Fire Next Time 
42/50 Julian Maclaren-Ross - Of Love and Hunger 
43/50 Alexander Vasudevan - The Autonomous City - A History of Urban Squatting
44/50 Niall Griffiths - Grits 
*45/50 His Bloody Project - Graeme Macrae Burnet
46/50 Perfume - Patrick Süskind*


----------



## nogojones (Nov 30, 2017)

1/35 Jim Thompson - Savage Night
2/35 Phil Edwards - More Work! Less Pay! Rebellion And Repression in Italy, 1972-77
3/35 Martin Ford - Rise of the Robots: Technology and the Threat of a Jobleess Future
4/35 Franya J. Berkman - Monument Eternal: The Music of Alice Coltrane
5/35 Anthony Burgess - The Wanting Seed
6/35 Theresa Urbainczyk - Slave Revolts in Antiquity
7/35 Iain M. Banks - Matter
8/35 Marvin E. Gettleman - Vietnam History, Documents and Opinions on a Major World Crisis
9/35 Ursula LeGuin - The Dispossessed
10/35 Studs Terkel - American Dreams Lost & Found
11/35 Mikhail Bulgakov - Heart Of A Dog
12/35 John Edwards - The Spanish Inquisition
13/35 Kevin Doogan - New Capitalism? The Transformation of Work
14/35 Bill Beverly - Dodgers
15/35 Vilem Flusser - The History of the Devil
16/35 Daniel Woodrell - The Ones You Do
17/38 Herbert Marshall - Mayakovsky and His Poetry
18/35 Iain M. Banks - The Hydrogen Sonata
19/35 Jim Thompson - The Criminal
20/35 Charles E. Cobb - This Nonviolent Stuff'll Get You Killed
21/35 Kurt Vonnegut - Sirens of Titan
22/35 Andre Breton - What is Surrealism? : Selected Writings
23/35 Bret Easton Ellis - Imperial Bedrooms
24/35 Noam Chomsky - Profit Over People
25/35 Martin Luther King - The Words Of...
26/35 Dan Georgakas & Marvin Surkin - Detroit: I Do Mind Dying: A Study in Urban Revolution
27/35 Elizabeth David - French Country Cooking
28/35 Peter Godfrey-Smith - Other Minds
29/35 Graham Greene - It's a Battlefield
30/35 Iain M. Banks - Surface Detail
31/35 Marina Lewycka - A Short History of Tractors in Ukrainian
32/35 Eric Hazan - A History of the Barracade
33/35 Philip K. Dick - The Collected Stories of, Vol.4.
34/35 Angela Nagle - Kill All Normies
35/35 Evelyn Anderson - Hammer or Anvil - A History of the German Labour Movement
36/35 P.G. Wodehouse - The Clicking of Cuthbert
37/35 Aeschylus - Prometheus Bound/ The Suppliants/ Seven Against Thebes/ The Persians
38/35 Hans Fluck - Medicinal Plants and Their Uses
39/35 Ellen Meisksins Wood - The Pristine Culture of Capitalism 
40/35 William Garrtiot - Policing Methamphetamine: Narcopolitics in Rural America
41/35 John Davies - Political Policing in Wales 

*42/35 - Eric Hasan & Kamo - First Measures of the Coming Insurection
43/35 - Iain M. Banks - Feersum Endjinn*


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Nov 30, 2017)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 1/25 Malcolm X and Alex Haley - The Autobiography of Malcolm X
> 2/25 Alex de Jonge - Nightmare Culture: Lautremont & "Les Chants de Maldoror"
> 3/25 Viv Albertine - Clothes Clothes Clothes Music Music Music Boys Boys Boys
> 4/25 Endnotes 1: Preliminary Materials For A Balance Sheet Of The Twentieth Century
> ...



*31/25 David Harvey - The Limits of Capital*

Took me flippin' ages but is great. Particularly amazing when he combines Marx and geography. Didn't really take it all in - and it exposed some of my gaps of understanding of Capital also. So should probably read it again. One day...


----------



## iona (Nov 30, 2017)

1) Insurgent - Veronica Roth
2) 1Q84, Book One - Haruki Murakami
3) 1Q84, Book Two - Haruki Murakami
4) Fatal Burn - Lisa Jackson
5) 1Q84, Book Three - Haruki Murakami
6) The Little Friend - Donna Tartt
7) Anathem - Neal Stephenson
8) Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep? - Philip K. Dick (reread)
9) Obelisk - Stephen Baxter
10) Take Back The Sky - Greg Bear
11) A Room Full of Bones - Elly Griffiths
12) The Year of the Flood - Margaret Atwood
13) The Thirst - Jo Nesbø
14) Dying Fall - Elly Griffiths
15) A Game of Thrones - George R. R. Martin
16) The Outcast Dead - Elly Griffiths
17) The Caltraps of Time - David I. Masson
18) The Zig Zag Girl - Elly Griffiths


----------



## ringo (Dec 1, 2017)

1/45 And The Ass Saw The Angel - Nick Cave
2/45 Rant - Chuck Palahniuk
3/45 Thank You, Jeeves - PG Wodehouse
4/45 Disgrace - J.M. Coetzee
5/45 Dodgers - Bill Beverly
6/45 Fup - Jim Dodge
7/45 Dirty Havana Trilogy - Pedro Juan Gutierrez
8/45 Silk - Alessandro Baricco
9/45 Breakfast Of Champions - Kurt Vonnegut
10/45 The Sun Also Rises - Ernest Hemingway
11/45 Rodigan: My Life In Reggae - David Rodigan
12/45 Empire Of The Sun - JG Ballard
13/45 Post Office - Charles Bukowski
14/45 Chronicle Of A Death Foretold - Gabriel Garcia Marquez
15/45 The Saga Of Erik The Viking - Terry Jones
16/45 The End Of The Affair - Graham Greene
17/45 The Little Friend - Donna Tartt
18/45 Demon Dentist - David Walliams
19/45 Koko Takes A Holiday - Kieran Shea
20/45 The Son - Phillip Meyer
21/45 Futuristic Violence And Fancy Suits - David Wong
22/45 Cold Comfort Farm - Stella Gibbons
23/45 The Power Of The Dog - Thomas Savage
24/45 Friction - Joe Stretch
25/45 By Grand Central Station I Sat Down And Wept - Elizabeth Smart
26/45 Human Croquet - Kate Atkinson
27/45 Niwaki: Pruning, shaping and training trees the Japanese way - Jake Hobson
28/45 The Blind Assassin - Margaret Atwood
29/45 Still Midnight - Denise Mina
30/45 The Intimate Diary Of A London Call Girl - Belle De Jour
31/45 Recovery: Freedom From Our Addictions - Russell Brand
32/45 La Belle Sauvage - Philip Pullman
33/45 Last Argument Of Kings - Joe Abercrombie
34/45 The Pearl - John Steinbeck
35/45 1984 - George Orwell (Reread)


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 1, 2017)

Now officially met my target:

87 - Right-Wing Terrorism in the 21st Century:  The ‘National Socialist Underground’ and the History of Terror from the Far-Right in Germany - Daniel Koehler
88 - Far-Right Politics in Europe - Jean-Yves Camus
89 - Four Futures: Life After Capitalism - Peter Frase
90 - Carl Schmitt: Theorist for the Reich - Joseph J. Bendersky
91 - The Real Right Returns: A Handbook for the True Opposition -  Daniel Friberg.
92 - Generation Identity:  A Declaration of War Against the '68ers  - Markus Willinger
93 - Fascism Viewed from the Right - Julius Evola
94 - Notes on The Third Reich - Evola
95 - A Traditionalist Confronts Fascism - Evola
96 - Children of Lucifer: The Origins of Modern Religious Satanism – Ruben van Luijk
97 - Marx and Foucault - Antonio Negri


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Dec 3, 2017)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 1/25 Malcolm X and Alex Haley - The Autobiography of Malcolm X
> 2/25 Alex de Jonge - Nightmare Culture: Lautremont & "Les Chants de Maldoror"
> 3/25 Viv Albertine - Clothes Clothes Clothes Music Music Music Boys Boys Boys
> 4/25 Endnotes 1: Preliminary Materials For A Balance Sheet Of The Twentieth Century
> ...



*32/25 Nathan Connolly (ed) - Know Your Place: Essays on the working class, by the working class*

Another crowdfunded book with my name in the back pages.
Know Your Place  |  Dead Ink Books

Quite good collection of essays by mainly younger writers. Not much to add to the positive Julie Burchill review.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 3, 2017)

Quick heads-up: the 2018 thread will be posted in a few weeks


----------



## D'wards (Dec 4, 2017)

1/26 - Blood Meridian - Cormac McCarthy (reread)
2/26 - Dead Funny: Horror Stories by Comedians - Edited by Robin Ince and Johnny Mains
3/26 - Frank Skinner on the Road by Frank Skinner
4/26 - Karlology by Karl Pilkington
5/26 - Wolf Hall by Hilary Mantel
6/26 - Pennine Walkies by Mark Wallington
7/26 - The Secret Diary of Adrian Mole age 13 3/4 by Sue Townsend (reread)
8/26 - All the Pretty Horses by Cormac McCarthy
9/26 - 2001 A Space Odyssey by Arthur C. Clarke (reread)
10/26 - Born to Run by Bruce Springsteen
11/26 - The Girl on the Train by Paula Hawkins
12/26 - Dead Funny Encore: More Horror Stories by Comedians - Edited by Robin Ince and Johnny Mains
13/26 - The Growing Pains of Adrian Mole by Sue Townsend (reread)
14/26 - IT by Stephen King
15/26 - What Planet Am I On? by Shaun Ryder
16/26 - I Am Pilgrim by Terry Hayes
17/26 - The Crossing by Cormac McCarthy
18/26 - Clothes Clothes Clothes Music Music Music Boys Boys Boys by Viv Albertine
19/26 - Watership Down by Richard Adams
20/26 - The True Confessions of Adrian Albert Mole by Sue Townsend (reread)
21/26 - The Martian by Andy Weir
22/40 - Don't You Leave Me Here by Wilko Johnson
23/40 - Adrian Mole: The Wilderness Years by Sue Townsend (reread)
24/40 - The Darling Buds of May by H.E. Bates
25/40 - The Son by Philipp Meyer
26/40 - Adrian Mole the Cappuccino Years by Sue Townsend (reread)
27/40 - Altered Carbon by Richard Morgan
28/40 - The Men Who Stare at Goats by Jon Ronson
29/40 - Frankenstein by Mary Shelley
30/40 - Adrian Mole and the Small Amphibians by Sue Townsend
31/40 - Undisclosed by Steve Alten
32/40 - Head On by Julian Cope
33/40 - Disgrace by J.M. Coetzee
34/40 - Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone by J.K. Rowling (reread)
35/40 - Rule of the Bone by Russell Banks (reread)
36/40 - Holidays in Hell by P. J. O'Rourke
37/40 - Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets by J.K. Rowling (reread)
38/40 - The Time-Traveller's Wife by Audrey Niffenegger
39/40 - Repossessed by Julian Cope
40/40 - Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban by J.K. Rowling


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Dec 4, 2017)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 1/25 Malcolm X and Alex Haley - The Autobiography of Malcolm X
> 2/25 Alex de Jonge - Nightmare Culture: Lautremont & "Les Chants de Maldoror"
> 3/25 Viv Albertine - Clothes Clothes Clothes Music Music Music Boys Boys Boys
> 4/25 Endnotes 1: Preliminary Materials For A Balance Sheet Of The Twentieth Century
> ...



33/25 Howard Zindiq - ‘Shariah don’t like it ...?’ Punk and religion in Indonesia

Pamphlet from Active Distribution which was still in the pile from the 2016 Anarchist Bookfair. Unsurprisingly it's a complicated issue but the text doesn't really get beyond being surprised at this. Some interesting examples of secularist/anti-religious punks alongside the expected cultural and religious muslims who happen to be punks.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 4, 2017)

68. Ten Days That Shook The World - John Reed


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 4, 2017)

69. Spooked: How Not To Prevent Violent Extremism - Arun Kundnani


----------



## billy_bob (Dec 7, 2017)

28/25 Arthur Conan Doyle - The Six Napoleons and Other Cases
29/25 Arthur Conan Doyle - The Engineer's Thumb and Other Cases


----------



## braindancer (Dec 7, 2017)

1/20 - The Secret History - Donna Tartt
2/20 - The Grifters - Jim Thompson
3/20 - His Bloody Project - Graeme Macrae Burnet
4/20 - The Sellout - Paul Beatty
5/20 - The North Water - Ian McGuire
6/20 - The Little Friend - Donna Tartt
7/20 - Black Water Lillies - Michel Bussi
8/20 - The Essex Serpent - Sarah Perry
9/20 - The Mask of Dimitrios - Eric Ambler
10/20 - Girl in a Band - Kim Gordon
11/20 - We are all completely beside ourselves - Karen Joy Fowler
12/20 - The Son - Phillip Meyer
13/20 - The Power - Naomi Alderman
14/20 - Another Country - James Baldwin
15/20 - Station Eleven - Emily St. John Mandel
16/20 - The Haunting of Hill House - Shirley Jackson
17/20 - Requiem for a Dream - Hubert Selby Jr
18/20 - The Last Picture House - Larry Mcmurtry
19/20 - Concrete Island - J.G. Ballard
20/20 - Ashes of London - Andrew Taylor
21/20 - Bel Canto - Ann Patchett
22/20 - Cats Cradle - Kurt Vonnegurt
23/20 - Rosemary's Baby - Ira Levin
24/20 - Hag Seed - Margaret Atwood


----------



## marty21 (Dec 7, 2017)

1/75 Sanctuary : After it Happened Book 5 -  Devon C Ford
2/75 1916 : The Morning After - Tim Pat Coogan
3/75 Last Stand at Saber River - Elmore Leonard
4/75 After : The Shock - Scott Nicholson
5/75 After : The Echo - Scott Nicholson
6/75 After : Milepost 291 - Scott Nicholson
7/75 After : Whiteout - Scott Nicholson
8/75 After : Red Scare - Scott Nicholson
9/75 Surviving The Evacuation : Ireland - Book 9 -Frank Tayell
10/75 Crisis - Frank Gardner
11/75 Outcast London : A Study in the Relationship Between Classes in Victorian Society - Gareth Stedman Jones
12/75 After : Dying Light - Scott Nicholson
13/75 The Ruins - T W Piperbrook
14/75 Confederates - Thomas Keneally
15/75 Black Water Lilies - Michel Bussi
16/75 The Revenge of History - Seumas Milne
17/75 The Great War : The American Front - Harry Turtledove.
18/75 The Wrong Side of Goodbye - Michael Connelly
19/75 Surviving The Evacuation : The Last Candidate - Book 10 . Frank Tayell
20/75 The Gunslinger : The Dark Tower - Stephen King.
21/75 Out of Bounds - Val McDermid
22/75 Hurst - Robin Crumby
23/75 The Great War : Walk In Hell - Harry Turtledove
24/75 Cold Earth - Ann Cleeves
25/75 Critical Dawn - Darren Wearmouth & Colin Barnes
26/75 Critical Path - Wearmouth & Barnes
27/75 Critical Strike - Wearmouth & Barnes
28/75 The Birdwatcher - William Shaw
29/75 Dodgers - Bill Beverly
30/75 Dark Town - Thomas Mullen
31/75 A Hero In France - Alan Furst
32/75 Reelin' in The Years : The Soundtrack of a Northern Life. - Mark Radcliffe
33/75 The Scarecrow - Michael Connelly
34/75 Roads :A Millennial Journey Along America''s Great Interstate Highways - Larry McMurtry
35/75 Rebellion: After It Happened Book 6 - Devon C Ford
36/75 Sentinel - Robin Crumby
37/75 The Fire Sermon - Raphael Dogg
38/75 Earth Alone - Daniel Arenson
39/75 Earth Lost - Daniel Arenson
40/75 Earth Rising - Daniel Arenson
41/75 I am Pilgrim - Terry Hayes
42/75 To Kill The President - Sam Bourne
43/75 The Contours of American History - William Appleman Williams
44/75 The Killing of Osama Bin Laden - Seymour Hersh.
45/75 Nomad - James Swallow
46/75 Surviving The Evacuation: Search and Rescue . Book 11 - Frank Tayell
47/75 The Strength of the Wolf : The Secret History of America's War on Drugs - Douglas Valentine.
48/75 I Am Missing - Tim Weaver.
49/75 Exile - James Swallow
50/75  The Ministry of Nostalgia - Owen Hatherley
51/75 The Age of Jihad - Patrick Cockburn
52/75 Holy Island - LJ Ross
53/75 Sycamore Gap - LJ Ross
54/75 Heavenfield - LJ Ross
55/75 Angel - LJ Ross
56/75 High Force - LJ Ross
57/75 Cragside - LJ Ross
58/75 Extreme Measures - Vince Flynn
59/75 Transfer of Power - Vince Flynn
60/75 The Third Option - Vince Flynn
61/75 Seperation of Power - Vince Flynn
62/75 Executive Power - Vince Flynn
63/75 The Great War : Breakthroughs - Harry Turtledove
64/75 Memorial Day - Vince Flynn
65/75 Consent To Kill - Vince Flynn
66/75 Act of Treason - Vince Flynn
67/75 Protect and Defend - Vince Flynn

*********
68/75 Endangered Nation - Frank Tayell


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 7, 2017)

1/60 Richard Price - The Whites
2/60 Ali Smith - Public Library & Other Stories
3/60 Hannah Eaton - Naming Monsters
4/60 Jeff Vandermeer - Authority
5/60 Simon Garfield - To The Letter - A Celebration Of The Lost Art Of Letter Writing
6/60 Claire North - The Sudden Appearance Of Hope
7/60 Dan Lepard - Short & Sweet
8/60 Stella Gibbons - Cold Comfort Farm
9/60 George RR Martin - A Feast For Crows
10/60 Haruki Murakami - What I Talk About When I Talk About Running
11/60 Adam Roberts - The Thing Itself
12/60 Roger Crowley - Empires Of The Sea The Final Battle For The Mediterranean, 1521-1580
13/60 Philip Hoare - Leviathan, or The Whale
14/60 Johan Hari - Chasing The Scream (don't bother reading this, it's shite)
15/60 George RR Martin - A Dance With Dragons: Dreams & Dust
16/60 George RR - A Dance With Dragons: After The Feast
17/60 Gilbert Shelton - The Freak Brothers Omnibus: Every Freak Brothers Story Rolled Into One Bumper Package
18/60 Jeff Vandermeer - Acceptance
19/60 Dan Rhodes - Little Hands Clapping
20/60 Terry Pratchett & Neil Gaiman - Good Omens.
21/60 Graeme Macrae Burnet - His Bloody Project
22/60 Grace Jones - I'll Never Write My Memoirs
23/60 Andrew Michael Hurley - The Loney
24/60 Bill Beverley - Dodgers
25/60 Christos Tsiolkas - The Slap
26/60 Lynley Dodd - Hairy Maclary, Shoo
27/60 David Ellwand - Head, Shoulders, Knees & Toes
28/60 Storytime Tales - I Love You, Mummy
29/60 Victoria Tebbs - See & Say: Baby Jesus Story
30/60 Unknown - Play With Peppa: A Puppet Play Book
31/60 Valerie Thomas/Korky Paul - Winnie's Dinosaur Day
32/60 Unknown - Tell Me About The Farm
33/60 Carol Lawson - The Big Wish
34/60 Carol Benoist/Cathy Gilmore - Easter Bunny's Amazing Day
35/60 Frances Barry - Duckie's Ducklings
36/60 Unknown - Thomas & Friends: Edward and the Party
37/60 Janet & Allen Ahlberg - The Jolly Postman or Other People's Letters
38/60 Storytime Tales: Excuse Me!
39/60 Paul Beatty - The Sellout
40/60 Naomi Alderman - The Power
41/60 Ted Chiang - Stories Of Your Life
42/60 Nikesh Shukla (ed.) - The Good Immigrant
43/60  Apostolos Doxiadis, Christos H. Papadimitriou, Alecos Papadatos (illustrator), Annie Di Donna (illustrator) - Logicomix: An Epic Search For Truth
44/60 Nicholas Gurewitch - The Trial Of Colonel Sweeto & Other Stories
45/60 Robert Webb - How Not To Be A Boy
46/60 Philip Pullman - La Belle Sauvage
47/60 China Mieville - October: The Story Of The Russian Revolution
48/60 Jarett Kobek - I Hate The Internet
49/60 Giulia Enders - Gut: The Inside Story Of Our Body's Most Underrated Organ
50/60 Rob Davis - The Motherless Oven
51/60 Harvey Pekar - Another Day
52/60 Roz Chast - Can't We Talk About Something More Pleasant?
53/60 Jason Hazely & Joel Morris - The Ladybird Book Of The Quiet Night In
54/60 Jason Hazely & Joel Morris - The Ladybird Book Of The Big Night Out
55/60 Jason Hazely & Joel Morris - The Ladybird Book Of The Zombie Apocalypse
56/60 Jason Hazely & Joel Morris - The Ladybird Book Of The Hangover
57/60 Jason Hazely & Joel Morris - The Ladybird Book Of The Ex
58/60 Jason Hazely & Joel Morris - The Ladybird Book Of The Dog
59/60 Jason Hazely & Joel Morris - The Ladybird Book Of The Cat
60/60 Jason Hazely & Joel Morris - The Ladybird Book Of The Bay
61/60 Jenny Uglow - Mr Lear: A Life Of Art & Nonsense


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 7, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> 42/50 thomas flanagan, the tenants of time (london: corgi, 1989)


43/50 tim powers, last call (new york: perennial, 2003)


----------



## kropotkin (Dec 7, 2017)

Target 45

1. Tom Rob Smith - child 44
2. Louisa Lim - People's Republic of Amnesia: Tiananmen Revisited
3. Robin Yassin-Kassab, Leila Al-Shami - Burning Country: Syrians in revolution and war
4. Daniel Kahneman - Thinking, Fast and Slow
5. John Courtenay Grinwood - Arabesk 
6. Harsha walia - undoing border imperialism 
7. Howard zinn - a people's history of the united states 
8. Simon Mawer - the glass room
9. Taking Sides: Revolutionary Solidarity and the Poverty of Liberalism - Cindy Milstein (Editor)
10. Platform Capitalism - Nick Srnicek 
11. The Meaning of Race - kenan malik 
12. The name of the wind- Patrick Rothfuss 
13. Folding Beijing - Hao Jingfang
14. Stories of your life and others- Ted Chiang 
15. House of God - Samuel Shem
16. The Sellout - Paul Beatty 
17. Capitalist Realism - Mark Fisher 
18. The Clockwork rocket- greg egan
19. Southern Insurgency: The Coming of the Global Working Class - Immanuel Ness
20. The power- naomi alderman 
21. Stalin: court of the red tsar - Simon sebag-montefiori 
22. The Wise Man's Fear - Patrick Rothfuss
23. Violent Borders - refugees and the right to move - Reece Jones
24. Cultural Studies: A Theoretical History - Stuart Hall
25. Dodgers by Bill Beverly
26. A gentleman in Moscow - Amor Towles
27. The stranger - Albert Camus
28. Lustrum - Robert Harris
29. Sapiens: A Brief History of Humankind- Yuval Noah Harari 
30. All the Birds in the Sky- Charlie Jane Anders
31. Our kind of traitor - John le carre 
32. Cyber-marx: cycles and circuits of struggle in high-technology capitalism - Nick dyer-witherford
33. I contain multitudes- Ed Yong 
34. The Plot Against America- Phillip Roth
35. We Want Everything - Nanni Balestrini
36. October- China Mieville 
37. A tale of two cities - Charles Dickens
38. The wizard of earthsea - ursula leguin 
39. White Teeth - Zadie Smith
40. Stoner- John Williams 
41. Ancillary Justice - Ann Leckie
42. Kill all normies - angela nagle
43. Shadow of the Silk Road - Colin Thurbon 
44. The Vorrh - Brian Catling
45. The left hand of darkness - Ursula LeGuin 
46. Before the Fall - Noah Hawley 
47. Tortilla Flat- John Steinbeck 
48. Kolyma Tales- Varlam Shalamov 
49. Slow river- Nicola Griffith
50. ‎Of Mice and Men- John Steinbeck 
51. ‎Neptune's Brood - Charles Stross
52. ‎Fear the Sky- Stephen Moss
53. ‎The Humans - Matt Haig
54. ‎"Militant Anti-Fascism: A Hundred Years of Resistance" - M. Testa
55. ‎Fear the Survivors- Stephen Moss
56. ‎The Underground Railroad - Colson Whitehead 
57. ‎Cabin Fever - B. M. Bower
58. ‎The Ministry of Utmost Happiness - Arundhati Roy
59. ‎All the Light We Cannot See - Anthony Doerr
60. ‎His Bloody Project - Graeme Burnett


----------



## nogojones (Dec 7, 2017)

1/35 Jim Thompson - Savage Night
2/35 Phil Edwards - More Work! Less Pay! Rebellion And Repression in Italy, 1972-77
3/35 Martin Ford - Rise of the Robots: Technology and the Threat of a Jobleess Future
4/35 Franya J. Berkman - Monument Eternal: The Music of Alice Coltrane
5/35 Anthony Burgess - The Wanting Seed
6/35 Theresa Urbainczyk - Slave Revolts in Antiquity
7/35 Iain M. Banks - Matter
8/35 Marvin E. Gettleman - Vietnam History, Documents and Opinions on a Major World Crisis
9/35 Ursula LeGuin - The Dispossessed
10/35 Studs Terkel - American Dreams Lost & Found
11/35 Mikhail Bulgakov - Heart Of A Dog
12/35 John Edwards - The Spanish Inquisition
13/35 Kevin Doogan - New Capitalism? The Transformation of Work
14/35 Bill Beverly - Dodgers
15/35 Vilem Flusser - The History of the Devil
16/35 Daniel Woodrell - The Ones You Do
17/38 Herbert Marshall - Mayakovsky and His Poetry
18/35 Iain M. Banks - The Hydrogen Sonata
19/35 Jim Thompson - The Criminal
20/35 Charles E. Cobb - This Nonviolent Stuff'll Get You Killed
21/35 Kurt Vonnegut - Sirens of Titan
22/35 Andre Breton - What is Surrealism? : Selected Writings
23/35 Bret Easton Ellis - Imperial Bedrooms
24/35 Noam Chomsky - Profit Over People
25/35 Martin Luther King - The Words Of...
26/35 Dan Georgakas & Marvin Surkin - Detroit: I Do Mind Dying: A Study in Urban Revolution
27/35 Elizabeth David - French Country Cooking
28/35 Peter Godfrey-Smith - Other Minds
29/35 Graham Greene - It's a Battlefield
30/35 Iain M. Banks - Surface Detail
31/35 Marina Lewycka - A Short History of Tractors in Ukrainian
32/35 Eric Hazan - A History of the Barracade
33/35 Philip K. Dick - The Collected Stories of, Vol.4.
34/35 Angela Nagle - Kill All Normies
35/35 Evelyn Anderson - Hammer or Anvil - A History of the German Labour Movement
36/35 P.G. Wodehouse - The Clicking of Cuthbert
37/35 Aeschylus - Prometheus Bound/ The Suppliants/ Seven Against Thebes/ The Persians
38/35 Hans Fluck - Medicinal Plants and Their Uses
39/35 Ellen Meisksins Wood - The Pristine Culture of Capitalism 
40/35 William Garrtiot - Policing Methamphetamine: Narcopolitics in Rural America
41/35 John Davies - Political Policing in Wales 
42/35 Eric Hasan & Kamo - First Measures of the Coming Insurection
43/35 Iain M. Banks - Feersum Endjinn
*
44/35 Jon Ronson - The Men Who Stare at Goats
45/35 Nancy Kress - Beggars in Spain*


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 7, 2017)

70. The Wretched of the Earth - Frantz Fanon (re-read)


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 7, 2017)

71. Islam and the Future of Tolerance: A Dialogue - Sam Harris & Maajid Nawaz (re-read)


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 8, 2017)

1/65 - Laurie Lee - Village Christmas and Other Notes on the English Year
2/65 - John Irving - A Prayer for Owen Meany (1/10*)
3/65 - Ben Aaronovitch - Moon Over Soho
4/65 - William Boyd - Any Human Heart (2/10)
5/65 - Douglas Adams - Dirk Gently's Holistic Detective Agency
6/65 - John Steinbeck - Tortilla Flat
7/65 - Andrew Michael Hurley - The Loney
8/65 - Tana French - Into The Woods (Dublin Murder Squad 1) (3/10)
9/65 - Larry McMurty - Lonesome Dove (4/10)
10/65 - Denise Mina - The Dead Hour (Paddy Meehan 2)
11/65 - Ian Rankin - The Flood
12/65 - Denise Mina - Slip of the Knife (Paddy Meehan 3)
13/65 - Neil Gaiman - Trigger Warning: Short Fictions and Disturbances
14/65 - Bill Beverly - Dodgers
15/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Face of Trespass
16/65 - John Irving - The World According to Garp (5/10)
17/65 - Val McDermid - Out of Bounds
18/65 - Stuart Maconie - Hope and Glory: A People's History of Modern Britain
19/65 - Margaret Atwood - Oryx and Crake
20/65 - Kate Atkinson - Emotionally Weird
21/65 - Roald Dahl - Madness
22/65 - Tana French - The Likeness (Dublin Murder Squad 2) (6/10)
23/65 - Daniel Woodrell - The Maid's Version
24/65 - Laline Paull - The Bees
25/65 - Jonathan Franzen - Freedom (7/10)
26/65 - Nicola Morgan - Blame My Brain: The Amazing Teenage Brain Revealed
27/65 - Arundhati Roy - The God of Small Things
28/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Killing Doll
29/65 - Denise Mina - Sanctum
30/65 - John Williams - Butcher's Crossing
31/65 - Anita Brookner - Hotel Du Lac
32/65 - Peter James - Need You Dead
33/65 - Stephen King - Carrie
34/65 - Andy Hamilton - The Star Witness
35/65 - Jessie Burton - The Muse
36/65 - Stephen King - Christine (8/10)
37/65 - Belinda Bauer - The Beautiful Dead
38/65 - John Irving - The Cider House Rules (9/10)
39/65 - Ruth Rendell - A New Lease of Death
40/65 - Stephen King - It (10/10)
41/65 - Annie Proulx - Heart Songs
42/65 - Ruth Rendell - Wolf to The Slaughter
43/65 - Bret Easton Ellis - American Psycho
44/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Best Man To Die
45/65 - Sarah Perry - The Essex Serpent
46/65 - Ruth Rendell - A Guilty Thing Surprised
47/65 - David Mitchell - number9dream
48/65 - Ruth Rendell - No More Dying Then
49/65 - Denise Mina - The Long Drop
50/65 - Ruth Rendell - Murder Being Done Once
51/65 - Jon McGregor - So Many Ways to Begin
52/65 - Owen King & Stephen King - Sleeping Beauties (11/10)
53/65 - Ruth Rendell - Some Lie and Some Die
54/65 - Kurt Vonnegut - Slaughterhouse Five
55/65 - Kazuo Ishiguro - Never Let Me Go
56/65 - Ruth Rendell - Shake Hands For Ever
57/65 - Jack London - The Call of The Wild
58/65 - Emma Donoghue - The Wonder
59/65 - Nic Pizzolatto - Between Here and the Yellow Sea
60/65 - Ruth Rendell - A Sleeping Life
61/65 - Ian McEwan - The Innocent
62/65 - Jon Ronson - Them: Adventures with Extremists
*
63/65 - William Boyd - The Blue Afternoon*


----------



## seventh bullet (Dec 8, 2017)

Fozzie Bear said:


> *32/25 Nathan Connolly (ed) - Know Your Place: Essays on the working class, by the working class*
> 
> Another crowdfunded book with my name in the back pages.
> Know Your Place  |  Dead Ink Books
> ...



Thanks for that.


----------



## belboid (Dec 8, 2017)

1/30 - Red Rosa - Kate Evans
2/30 - How Will Capitalism End? Wolfgang Streeck
3/30 - Lying in Wait, Liz Nugent
4/30 - Inventing the Future - Postcapitalism and a World Without Work, Nick Srnicek & Alex Williams
5/30 - I'm Not with the Band: A Writer's Life Lost in Music, Sylvia Patterson
6/30 - The Girls, Emma Cline
7/30 - The Traitors Niche, Ismail Kadare
8/30 - Blue Light Yokohama, Nicolas Obregon
9/30 - Ready Player One, Ernest Cline
10/30 - The Girl Who Takes An Eye For An Eye, David Lagercrantz
11/30 - Chronicles, in our troubled times, Thomas Picketty
12/30 - Caliban and the Witch: Women, the Body and Primitive Accumulation, Silvia Federici

Still doing terribly this year, at least I’m on more than one a month tho


----------



## marty21 (Dec 9, 2017)

1/75 Sanctuary : After it Happened Book 5 -  Devon C Ford
2/75 1916 : The Morning After - Tim Pat Coogan
3/75 Last Stand at Saber River - Elmore Leonard
4/75 After : The Shock - Scott Nicholson
5/75 After : The Echo - Scott Nicholson
6/75 After : Milepost 291 - Scott Nicholson
7/75 After : Whiteout - Scott Nicholson
8/75 After : Red Scare - Scott Nicholson
9/75 Surviving The Evacuation : Ireland - Book 9 -Frank Tayell
10/75 Crisis - Frank Gardner
11/75 Outcast London : A Study in the Relationship Between Classes in Victorian Society - Gareth Stedman Jones
12/75 After : Dying Light - Scott Nicholson
13/75 The Ruins - T W Piperbrook
14/75 Confederates - Thomas Keneally
15/75 Black Water Lilies - Michel Bussi
16/75 The Revenge of History - Seumas Milne
17/75 The Great War : The American Front - Harry Turtledove.
18/75 The Wrong Side of Goodbye - Michael Connelly
19/75 Surviving The Evacuation : The Last Candidate - Book 10 . Frank Tayell
20/75 The Gunslinger : The Dark Tower - Stephen King.
21/75 Out of Bounds - Val McDermid
22/75 Hurst - Robin Crumby
23/75 The Great War : Walk In Hell - Harry Turtledove
24/75 Cold Earth - Ann Cleeves
25/75 Critical Dawn - Darren Wearmouth & Colin Barnes
26/75 Critical Path - Wearmouth & Barnes
27/75 Critical Strike - Wearmouth & Barnes
28/75 The Birdwatcher - William Shaw
29/75 Dodgers - Bill Beverly
30/75 Dark Town - Thomas Mullen
31/75 A Hero In France - Alan Furst
32/75 Reelin' in The Years : The Soundtrack of a Northern Life. - Mark Radcliffe
33/75 The Scarecrow - Michael Connelly
34/75 Roads :A Millennial Journey Along America''s Great Interstate Highways - Larry McMurtry
35/75 Rebellion: After It Happened Book 6 - Devon C Ford
36/75 Sentinel - Robin Crumby
37/75 The Fire Sermon - Raphael Dogg
38/75 Earth Alone - Daniel Arenson
39/75 Earth Lost - Daniel Arenson
40/75 Earth Rising - Daniel Arenson
41/75 I am Pilgrim - Terry Hayes
42/75 To Kill The President - Sam Bourne
43/75 The Contours of American History - William Appleman Williams
44/75 The Killing of Osama Bin Laden - Seymour Hersh.
45/75 Nomad - James Swallow
46/75 Surviving The Evacuation: Search and Rescue . Book 11 - Frank Tayell
47/75 The Strength of the Wolf : The Secret History of America's War on Drugs - Douglas Valentine.
48/75 I Am Missing - Tim Weaver.
49/75 Exile - James Swallow
50/75  The Ministry of Nostalgia - Owen Hatherley
51/75 The Age of Jihad - Patrick Cockburn
52/75 Holy Island - LJ Ross
53/75 Sycamore Gap - LJ Ross
54/75 Heavenfield - LJ Ross
55/75 Angel - LJ Ross
56/75 High Force - LJ Ross
57/75 Cragside - LJ Ross
58/75 Extreme Measures - Vince Flynn
59/75 Transfer of Power - Vince Flynn
60/75 The Third Option - Vince Flynn
61/75 Seperation of Power - Vince Flynn
62/75 Executive Power - Vince Flynn
63/75 The Great War : Breakthroughs - Harry Turtledove
64/75 Memorial Day - Vince Flynn
65/75 Consent To Kill - Vince Flynn
66/75 Act of Treason - Vince Flynn
67/75 Protect and Defend - Vince Flynn
68/75 Endangered Nation - Frank Tayell

************
69/75 Corpus - Rory Clements


----------



## gawkrodger (Dec 9, 2017)

Slightly back on it

1 - Kilcullen - Out of the Mountains
2 - McAlevey - Raising Expectations (and Raising Hell) - re-read
3 - Srnicek - Platform Capitalism
4 - Frase - Four Futures
5 - Dickens - Night Walks
6 - Ellis & Henderson - English Planning in Crisis
7- Beaumont - Night Walking: A Nocturnal History of London
8 - Dunn - Dark Matters: A Manifesto for the Nocturnal City
9 - Mieville - The City & The City
10 - Benjamin - One-way Street and other writings
11- Schlosser - Gods of Metal
12 - Machiavelli - The Prince
13 - Mieville - Perdido Street Station
14 - Shaw + Graham (eds.) - Our Digital Rights to the City
15 - William Morris - The Pilgrims of Hope
16 - Mieville - The Scar
17 - Mieville - Iron Council
18 - Steinbeck - The Pearl
19 - Mieville - Kraken
20 - Graham - Cities under siege: The new military urbanism
21 - Fisher - Capitalist Realism (re-read for a reading group)
22 - Nagle - Kill All Normies
23 - Pettifor - The Production of Money
24 - McKinstry - Spitfire
25 - Liz Berry - Black Country
26 - McKinstry - Lancaster
27 - Adamczak - Communism for Kids
28 - Southwood - Non-Stop Inertia (re-read for this reading group)
29 - Gabriel Garcia Marquez - Clandestine in Chile
30 - Durand - Fictious Capital: How Finance is appropriating our future
31 - Varoufakis - Adults in the room
32 - Mieville - October
33 - Meiksins Wood - The Origins of Capitalism: A Longer View* - *excellent. Read a few journal articles by her, but never read any of her books, more fool me
34 - Woodcock - Working the Phones: Control and Resistance in Call Centres
*35 - Foti - General Theory of the Precariat: Great Recession, Revolution, Reaction - *don't bother
*36 - Hardt + Negri - Labour of Dionysus *(Cheers Butchers!) - do bother - I should note I only read the chapters in this which interest me at the mo, but I'm counting it!


----------



## PursuedByBears (Dec 9, 2017)

1/25 Ken Follett - World Without End
2/25 Frances Hardinge - Fly By Night
3/25 Larry McMurtry - Lonesome Dove
4/25 Roald Dahl - Madness (short stories)
5/25 Raymond Chandler - The Big Sleep
6/25 David Rodigan - My Life in Reggae
7/25 Alan Garner - The Owl Service
8/25 William Goldman - The Princess Bride
9/25 George Orwell - Burmese Days
10/25 John Steinbeck - Cannery Row
11/25 Bill Beverly - Dodgers
12/25 Brian Jacques - Redwall
13/25 Philip Pullman - Northern Lights (reread)
14/25 Stephen P Kershaw - A Brief History of the Roman Empire: Rise and Fall
15/25 China Miéville - Perdido Street Station
16/25 Neil Gaiman - Norse Mythology
17/25 Philip Pullman - The Subtle Knife (reread)
18/25 Philip Pullman - The Amber Spyglass (reread)
19/25 James S A Corey - Leviathan Wakes
20/25 Felicia Day - You're Never Weird On The Internet (almost)
21/25 James S A Corey - Caliban's War
22/25 James S A Corey - Abbadon's Gate
23/25 Stieg Larsson - The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo
24/25 Andrew Michael Hurley - The Loney
25/25 Alastair Reynolds - Blue Remembered Earth
26/25 George Orwell - Coming Up For Air
27/25 Philip Pullman - La Belle Sauvage

28/25 Stieg Larsson - The Girl Who Played With Fire


----------



## Ptolemy (Dec 9, 2017)

1/30. _Owning Up_ - George Melly.
2/30. _Meditations_ - Marcus Aurelius.
3/30. _Fear & Loathing on the Campaign Trail '72_ - Hunter S. Thompson.
4/30. _One Hundred Years of Solitude_ - Gabriel Garcia Marquez.
5/30._ The Silk Roads_ - Peter Frankopan.
6/30. _The Communist Manifesto_ - Karl Marx & Friedrich Engels.
7/30. _Pol Pot: The History of a Nightmare_ - Philip Short.
8/30. _Orlando: A Biography_ - Virginia Woolf.
9/30. _For Whom the Bell Tolls _- Ernest Hemingway.
10/30. _To Have and Have Not_ - Ernest Hemingway.
11/30. _Marriage and the Family in the Middle Ages_ - Frances & Joseph Gies.
12/30. _Corbyn: The Strange Rebirth of Radical Politics_ - Richard Seymour.
13/30. _Nightmare of Ecstasy: The Life and Art of Edward D. Wood, Jr._ - Rudolph Grey.
14/30. _The History Man _- Malcolm Bradbury.
15/30. _Born to Run_ - Bruce Springsteen.
16/30. _Cambodia: 1975 - 1982_ - Michael Vickery.
17/30. _Quotations from Chairman Mao Tse-Tung_ - Mao Zedong.
18/30. _Farewell, My Lovely_ - Raymond Chandler.
19/30. _The Lady in the Lake_ - Raymond Chandler.
20/30. _Three Tang Dynasty Poets _- Wang Wei (Youcheng), Li Bai and Du Fu.
21/30. _Lenin for Beginners_ - Richard Appignanesi.
22/30. _The Ragged Trousered Philanthropists_ - Robert Tressell.
23/30. _Thérèse Raquin_ - Émile Zola.
24/30. _The Twelve Caesars _- Suetonius (re-read).
25/30. _The Rum Diary_ - Hunter S. Thompson.
*26/30. The Big Sleep - Raymond Chandler.
27/30. A Short History of the Labour Party - Henry Pelling.
28/30. "Saving the World"?: Gordon Brown Reconsidered - William Keegan*


----------



## imposs1904 (Dec 10, 2017)

1/26 The Invoice: A Novel by Jonas Karlsson
2/26 Porridge by Dick Clement, Ian La Frenais and Ian Marshall (Reread)
*
3/26 Up The Junction by Nell Dunn
*
Two novellas and a reread. If this thread was a club, my membership would have been revoked months ago.


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 10, 2017)

1/65 - Laurie Lee - Village Christmas and Other Notes on the English Year
2/65 - John Irving - A Prayer for Owen Meany (1/10*)
3/65 - Ben Aaronovitch - Moon Over Soho
4/65 - William Boyd - Any Human Heart (2/10)
5/65 - Douglas Adams - Dirk Gently's Holistic Detective Agency
6/65 - John Steinbeck - Tortilla Flat
7/65 - Andrew Michael Hurley - The Loney
8/65 - Tana French - Into The Woods (Dublin Murder Squad 1) (3/10)
9/65 - Larry McMurty - Lonesome Dove (4/10)
10/65 - Denise Mina - The Dead Hour (Paddy Meehan 2)
11/65 - Ian Rankin - The Flood
12/65 - Denise Mina - Slip of the Knife (Paddy Meehan 3)
13/65 - Neil Gaiman - Trigger Warning: Short Fictions and Disturbances
14/65 - Bill Beverly - Dodgers
15/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Face of Trespass
16/65 - John Irving - The World According to Garp (5/10)
17/65 - Val McDermid - Out of Bounds
18/65 - Stuart Maconie - Hope and Glory: A People's History of Modern Britain
19/65 - Margaret Atwood - Oryx and Crake
20/65 - Kate Atkinson - Emotionally Weird
21/65 - Roald Dahl - Madness
22/65 - Tana French - The Likeness (Dublin Murder Squad 2) (6/10)
23/65 - Daniel Woodrell - The Maid's Version
24/65 - Laline Paull - The Bees
25/65 - Jonathan Franzen - Freedom (7/10)
26/65 - Nicola Morgan - Blame My Brain: The Amazing Teenage Brain Revealed
27/65 - Arundhati Roy - The God of Small Things
28/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Killing Doll
29/65 - Denise Mina - Sanctum
30/65 - John Williams - Butcher's Crossing
31/65 - Anita Brookner - Hotel Du Lac
32/65 - Peter James - Need You Dead
33/65 - Stephen King - Carrie
34/65 - Andy Hamilton - The Star Witness
35/65 - Jessie Burton - The Muse
36/65 - Stephen King - Christine (8/10)
37/65 - Belinda Bauer - The Beautiful Dead
38/65 - John Irving - The Cider House Rules (9/10)
39/65 - Ruth Rendell - A New Lease of Death
40/65 - Stephen King - It (10/10)
41/65 - Annie Proulx - Heart Songs
42/65 - Ruth Rendell - Wolf to The Slaughter
43/65 - Bret Easton Ellis - American Psycho
44/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Best Man To Die
45/65 - Sarah Perry - The Essex Serpent
46/65 - Ruth Rendell - A Guilty Thing Surprised
47/65 - David Mitchell - number9dream
48/65 - Ruth Rendell - No More Dying Then
49/65 - Denise Mina - The Long Drop
50/65 - Ruth Rendell - Murder Being Done Once
51/65 - Jon McGregor - So Many Ways to Begin
52/65 - Owen King & Stephen King - Sleeping Beauties (11/10)
53/65 - Ruth Rendell - Some Lie and Some Die
54/65 - Kurt Vonnegut - Slaughterhouse Five
55/65 - Kazuo Ishiguro - Never Let Me Go
56/65 - Ruth Rendell - Shake Hands For Ever
57/65 - Jack London - The Call of The Wild
58/65 - Emma Donoghue - The Wonder
59/65 - Nic Pizzolatto - Between Here and the Yellow Sea
60/65 - Ruth Rendell - A Sleeping Life
61/65 - Ian McEwan - The Innocent
62/65 - Jon Ronson - Them: Adventures with Extremists
63/65 - William Boyd - The Blue Afternoon
*
64/65 - Ruth Rendell - Put on by Cunning*


----------



## Me76 (Dec 10, 2017)

Target met!!!!

1/50 Teenage Revolution, Alan Davies
2/50 The Third Woman, Jonathan Freedland
3/50 The Art of Peeling an Orange, Victoria Avilan
4/50 Courting Trouble, Lisa M Hawkins
5/50 Dr Vigilante, Alberto Hazan
6/50 the Husband's Secret, Liane Moriarty
7/50 Sleep Tight, Rachel Abbot
8/50 A Dark Adapted Eye, Barbara Vine 
9/50 Patchwork Man, DB Martin
10/50 Gone Bad, JB Turner
11/50 The Devil Wears Prada, Lauren Weisberger
12/50 The Cry, Helen Fitzgerald
13/50 While My Eyes Were Closed, Linda Green
14/50 Total Victim Theory, Ian Ballard
15/50 Alternate Lifestyles, Lisa M Hawkins
16/50 Dodgers, Bill Beverly
17/50 Tess of the D'urbervilles, Thomas Hardy
18/50 Secrets of Happiness, Lucy Diamond
19/50 St Lucy's home for girls raised by wolves, Karen Russell
20/50 Love Nina, Nina Stubbs
21/50 Innocence, Dean Koontz
22/50 Diamonds in the Sky, MA Harper
23/50 Son of a Serial Killer, Jams N Roses
24/50 Blood of a Serial Killer, Jams N Roses. 
25/50 When my Ship Comes In, Sue Wilsher
26/50 Fanatic, Jams N Roses
27/50 Brilliant & Forever, Kevin McNeil
28/50 The Girl in the Maze, RK Jackson
29/50 The Martian, Andy Weir
30/50 High Rise, JG Ballard
31/50 Affliction, Laurell K Hamilton
32/50 Slip, David Estes
33/50 Synchronised Breathing, Tara Ellison
34/50 Savage Lane, Jason Starr
35/50 A Smudge of Gray, Jonathan Sturak
36/50 A Family Saga, Patricia Jetson
37/50 High Society, Ben Elton
38/50 The Wonder, Emma Donoghue
39/50 Hunter / Prey, Sam Sisavath
40/50 Taking Flight, Adrian Magnuson. 
41/50 Sleeping Beauties, Stephen and Owen King
42/50 Focused and Challenged, Lisa M Hawkins. 
43/50 Playing Dead, Julia Heaberlin
44/50 Miss You, Kate Eberlen
45/50 Northanger Abbey, Jane Austen
46/50 Creatures of Appetite, Todd Travis
47/50 Before We Met, Lucie Whitehouse
48/50 Cold Fear, Rick Mofina
49/50 The Bonesetter's Daughter, Amy Tan
50/50 Among Wolves, RA Hakok


----------



## Voley (Dec 10, 2017)

1/30 Substance: Inside New Order - Peter Hook
2/30 The Illustrated A Brief History Of Time - Stephen Hawking
3/30 A Clash Of Kings - George R.R. Martin
4/30 Reelin' In The Years: The Soundtrack Of A Northern Life - Mark Radcliffe
5/30 Look Back In Hunger: The Autobiography - Jo Brand
6/30 Dodgers - Bill Beverly
7/30 Altamont: The Rolling Stones, The Hells Angels And The Inside Story of Rock's Darkest Day - Joel Selvin
8/30 Live At The Brixton Academy: A Riotous Life In The Music Business - Simon Parkes
9/30 Travels With Charley: In Search Of America - John Steinbeck
10/30 A Storm Of Swords Book 1: Steel And Snow - George R.R. Martin
11/30 Girl In A Band - Kim Gordon
12/30 The Goldfinch - Donna Tartt
13/30 Hound Dog - Richard Blandford
14/30 American Gods - Neil Gaiman
15/30 Daft Wee Stories - Limmy
16/30 Don't You Leave Me Here - Wilko Johnson
17/30 What Planet Am I On? - Shaun Ryder
18/30 My Old Man: Tales Of Our Fathers - ed. Ted Kessler
19/30 The Outsider - Albert Camus
20/30 Kill Your Friends - John Niven
21/30 The Devil All The Time - Donald Ray Pollock
22/30 Thinking About It Only Makes It Worse - David Mitchell
23/30 Dirk Gently's Holistic Detective Agency - Douglas Adams
24/30 Knots And Crosses - Ian Rankin
25/30 Inside Out: A Personal History Of Pink Floyd - Nick Mason
26/30 Hold Your Own - Kate Tempest
27/30 His Bloody Project - Graeme Macrae Burnet
28/30 Let Them Eat Chaos - Kate Tempest
*29/30 Extreme Rambling: Walking Israel's Barrier For Fun - Mark Thomas*

Enjoyed this. Just as you'd expect from him, really. Good comment, decent travel writing, a healthy disregard for his own safety and pithy little lines like

"There are two schools of thought on the legality of the Israeli settlements built over the Green Line: Israel believes them to be legal, and the rest of the world does not."

Good book.

Just one more book for me this year and I'll be joining the upper echelons of this thread currently occupied by Me76  I might have to choose a short one.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 11, 2017)

1/60 Richard Price - The Whites
2/60 Ali Smith - Public Library & Other Stories
3/60 Hannah Eaton - Naming Monsters
4/60 Jeff Vandermeer - Authority
5/60 Simon Garfield - To The Letter - A Celebration Of The Lost Art Of Letter Writing
6/60 Claire North - The Sudden Appearance Of Hope
7/60 Dan Lepard - Short & Sweet
8/60 Stella Gibbons - Cold Comfort Farm
9/60 George RR Martin - A Feast For Crows
10/60 Haruki Murakami - What I Talk About When I Talk About Running
11/60 Adam Roberts - The Thing Itself
12/60 Roger Crowley - Empires Of The Sea The Final Battle For The Mediterranean, 1521-1580
13/60 Philip Hoare - Leviathan, or The Whale
14/60 Johan Hari - Chasing The Scream (don't bother reading this, it's shite)
15/60 George RR Martin - A Dance With Dragons: Dreams & Dust
16/60 George RR - A Dance With Dragons: After The Feast
17/60 Gilbert Shelton - The Freak Brothers Omnibus: Every Freak Brothers Story Rolled Into One Bumper Package
18/60 Jeff Vandermeer - Acceptance
19/60 Dan Rhodes - Little Hands Clapping
20/60 Terry Pratchett & Neil Gaiman - Good Omens.
21/60 Graeme Macrae Burnet - His Bloody Project
22/60 Grace Jones - I'll Never Write My Memoirs
23/60 Andrew Michael Hurley - The Loney
24/60 Bill Beverley - Dodgers
25/60 Christos Tsiolkas - The Slap
26/60 Lynley Dodd - Hairy Maclary, Shoo
27/60 David Ellwand - Head, Shoulders, Knees & Toes
28/60 Storytime Tales - I Love You, Mummy
29/60 Victoria Tebbs - See & Say: Baby Jesus Story
30/60 Unknown - Play With Peppa: A Puppet Play Book
31/60 Valerie Thomas/Korky Paul - Winnie's Dinosaur Day
32/60 Unknown - Tell Me About The Farm
33/60 Carol Lawson - The Big Wish
34/60 Carol Benoist/Cathy Gilmore - Easter Bunny's Amazing Day
35/60 Frances Barry - Duckie's Ducklings
36/60 Unknown - Thomas & Friends: Edward and the Party
37/60 Janet & Allen Ahlberg - The Jolly Postman or Other People's Letters
38/60 Storytime Tales: Excuse Me!
39/60 Paul Beatty - The Sellout
40/60 Naomi Alderman - The Power
41/60 Ted Chiang - Stories Of Your Life
42/60 Nikesh Shukla (ed.) - The Good Immigrant
43/60  Apostolos Doxiadis, Christos H. Papadimitriou, Alecos Papadatos (illustrator), Annie Di Donna (illustrator) - Logicomix: An Epic Search For Truth
44/60 Nicholas Gurewitch - The Trial Of Colonel Sweeto & Other Stories
45/60 Robert Webb - How Not To Be A Boy
46/60 Philip Pullman - La Belle Sauvage
47/60 China Mieville - October: The Story Of The Russian Revolution
48/60 Jarett Kobek - I Hate The Internet
49/60 Giulia Enders - Gut: The Inside Story Of Our Body's Most Underrated Organ
50/60 Rob Davis - The Motherless Oven
51/60 Harvey Pekar - Another Day
52/60 Roz Chast - Can't We Talk About Something More Pleasant?
53/60 Jason Hazely & Joel Morris - The Ladybird Book Of The Quiet Night In
54/60 Jason Hazely & Joel Morris - The Ladybird Book Of The Big Night Out
55/60 Jason Hazely & Joel Morris - The Ladybird Book Of The Zombie Apocalypse
56/60 Jason Hazely & Joel Morris - The Ladybird Book Of The Hangover
57/60 Jason Hazely & Joel Morris - The Ladybird Book Of The Ex
58/60 Jason Hazely & Joel Morris - The Ladybird Book Of The Dog
59/60 Jason Hazely & Joel Morris - The Ladybird Book Of The Cat
60/60 Jason Hazely & Joel Morris - The Ladybird Book Of The Bay
61/60 Jenny Uglow - Mr Lear: A Life Of Art & Nonsense
62/60 John Lanchester - Capital


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 11, 2017)

72. The Master & Margarita (re-read) - Mikhail Bulgakov


----------



## D'wards (Dec 11, 2017)

1/26 - Blood Meridian - Cormac McCarthy (reread)
2/26 - Dead Funny: Horror Stories by Comedians - Edited by Robin Ince and Johnny Mains
3/26 - Frank Skinner on the Road by Frank Skinner
4/26 - Karlology by Karl Pilkington
5/26 - Wolf Hall by Hilary Mantel
6/26 - Pennine Walkies by Mark Wallington
7/26 - The Secret Diary of Adrian Mole age 13 3/4 by Sue Townsend (reread)
8/26 - All the Pretty Horses by Cormac McCarthy
9/26 - 2001 A Space Odyssey by Arthur C. Clarke (reread)
10/26 - Born to Run by Bruce Springsteen
11/26 - The Girl on the Train by Paula Hawkins
12/26 - Dead Funny Encore: More Horror Stories by Comedians - Edited by Robin Ince and Johnny Mains
13/26 - The Growing Pains of Adrian Mole by Sue Townsend (reread)
14/26 - IT by Stephen King
15/26 - What Planet Am I On? by Shaun Ryder
16/26 - I Am Pilgrim by Terry Hayes
17/26 - The Crossing by Cormac McCarthy
18/26 - Clothes Clothes Clothes Music Music Music Boys Boys Boys by Viv Albertine
19/26 - Watership Down by Richard Adams
20/26 - The True Confessions of Adrian Albert Mole by Sue Townsend (reread)
21/26 - The Martian by Andy Weir
22/40 - Don't You Leave Me Here by Wilko Johnson
23/40 - Adrian Mole: The Wilderness Years by Sue Townsend (reread)
24/40 - The Darling Buds of May by H.E. Bates
25/40 - The Son by Philipp Meyer
26/40 - Adrian Mole the Cappuccino Years by Sue Townsend (reread)
27/40 - Altered Carbon by Richard Morgan
28/40 - The Men Who Stare at Goats by Jon Ronson
29/40 - Frankenstein by Mary Shelley
30/40 - Adrian Mole and the Small Amphibians by Sue Townsend
31/40 - Undisclosed by Steve Alten
32/40 - Head On by Julian Cope
33/40 - Disgrace by J.M. Coetzee
34/40 - Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone by J.K. Rowling (reread)
35/40 - Rule of the Bone by Russell Banks (reread)
36/40 - Holidays in Hell by P. J. O'Rourke
37/40 - Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets by J.K. Rowling (reread)
38/40 - The Time-Traveller's Wife by Audrey Niffenegger
39/40 - Repossessed by Julian Cope
40/40 - Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban by J.K. Rowling
41/40 - A Simple Plan by Scott Smith


----------



## Voley (Dec 12, 2017)

Reckon I should do it this year. 30 is just about right for me. Just started this and it's great so I'm rattling through it:


Wanted to read about Robin Friday ever since I saw him on the cover of this SFA single:


----------



## D'wards (Dec 12, 2017)

1/26 - Blood Meridian - Cormac McCarthy (reread)
2/26 - Dead Funny: Horror Stories by Comedians - Edited by Robin Ince and Johnny Mains
3/26 - Frank Skinner on the Road by Frank Skinner
4/26 - Karlology by Karl Pilkington
5/26 - Wolf Hall by Hilary Mantel
6/26 - Pennine Walkies by Mark Wallington
7/26 - The Secret Diary of Adrian Mole age 13 3/4 by Sue Townsend (reread)
8/26 - All the Pretty Horses by Cormac McCarthy
9/26 - 2001 A Space Odyssey by Arthur C. Clarke (reread)
10/26 - Born to Run by Bruce Springsteen
11/26 - The Girl on the Train by Paula Hawkins
12/26 - Dead Funny Encore: More Horror Stories by Comedians - Edited by Robin Ince and Johnny Mains
13/26 - The Growing Pains of Adrian Mole by Sue Townsend (reread)
14/26 - IT by Stephen King
15/26 - What Planet Am I On? by Shaun Ryder
16/26 - I Am Pilgrim by Terry Hayes
17/26 - The Crossing by Cormac McCarthy
18/26 - Clothes Clothes Clothes Music Music Music Boys Boys Boys by Viv Albertine
19/26 - Watership Down by Richard Adams
20/26 - The True Confessions of Adrian Albert Mole by Sue Townsend (reread)
21/26 - The Martian by Andy Weir
22/40 - Don't You Leave Me Here by Wilko Johnson
23/40 - Adrian Mole: The Wilderness Years by Sue Townsend (reread)
24/40 - The Darling Buds of May by H.E. Bates
25/40 - The Son by Philipp Meyer
26/40 - Adrian Mole the Cappuccino Years by Sue Townsend (reread)
27/40 - Altered Carbon by Richard Morgan
28/40 - The Men Who Stare at Goats by Jon Ronson
29/40 - Frankenstein by Mary Shelley
30/40 - Adrian Mole and the Small Amphibians by Sue Townsend
31/40 - Undisclosed by Steve Alten
32/40 - Head On by Julian Cope
33/40 - Disgrace by J.M. Coetzee
34/40 - Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone by J.K. Rowling (reread)
35/40 - Rule of the Bone by Russell Banks (reread)
36/40 - Holidays in Hell by P. J. O'Rourke
37/40 - Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets by J.K. Rowling (reread)
38/40 - The Time-Traveller's Wife by Audrey Niffenegger
39/40 - Repossessed by Julian Cope
40/40 - Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban by J.K. Rowling
41/40 - A Simple Plan by Scott Smith
42/40 - Dispatches from the Sofa  - Frank Skinner


----------



## ringo (Dec 13, 2017)

1/45 And The Ass Saw The Angel - Nick Cave
2/45 Rant - Chuck Palahniuk
3/45 Thank You, Jeeves - PG Wodehouse
4/45 Disgrace - J.M. Coetzee
5/45 Dodgers - Bill Beverly
6/45 Fup - Jim Dodge
7/45 Dirty Havana Trilogy - Pedro Juan Gutierrez
8/45 Silk - Alessandro Baricco
9/45 Breakfast Of Champions - Kurt Vonnegut
10/45 The Sun Also Rises - Ernest Hemingway
11/45 Rodigan: My Life In Reggae - David Rodigan
12/45 Empire Of The Sun - JG Ballard
13/45 Post Office - Charles Bukowski
14/45 Chronicle Of A Death Foretold - Gabriel Garcia Marquez
15/45 The Saga Of Erik The Viking - Terry Jones
16/45 The End Of The Affair - Graham Greene
17/45 The Little Friend - Donna Tartt
18/45 Demon Dentist - David Walliams
19/45 Koko Takes A Holiday - Kieran Shea
20/45 The Son - Phillip Meyer
21/45 Futuristic Violence And Fancy Suits - David Wong
22/45 Cold Comfort Farm - Stella Gibbons
23/45 The Power Of The Dog - Thomas Savage
24/45 Friction - Joe Stretch
25/45 By Grand Central Station I Sat Down And Wept - Elizabeth Smart
26/45 Human Croquet - Kate Atkinson
27/45 Niwaki: Pruning, shaping and training trees the Japanese way - Jake Hobson
28/45 The Blind Assassin - Margaret Atwood
29/45 Still Midnight - Denise Mina
30/45 The Intimate Diary Of A London Call Girl - Belle De Jour
31/45 Recovery: Freedom From Our Addictions - Russell Brand
32/45 La Belle Sauvage - Philip Pullman
33/45 Last Argument Of Kings - Joe Abercrombie
34/45 The Pearl - John Steinbeck
35/45 1984 - George Orwell (Reread)
36/45 All That Man Is - David Szalay
37/45 Sredni Vashtar - Saki


----------



## marty21 (Dec 13, 2017)

1/75 Sanctuary : After it Happened Book 5 -  Devon C Ford
2/75 1916 : The Morning After - Tim Pat Coogan
3/75 Last Stand at Saber River - Elmore Leonard
4/75 After : The Shock - Scott Nicholson
5/75 After : The Echo - Scott Nicholson
6/75 After : Milepost 291 - Scott Nicholson
7/75 After : Whiteout - Scott Nicholson
8/75 After : Red Scare - Scott Nicholson
9/75 Surviving The Evacuation : Ireland - Book 9 -Frank Tayell
10/75 Crisis - Frank Gardner
11/75 Outcast London : A Study in the Relationship Between Classes in Victorian Society - Gareth Stedman Jones
12/75 After : Dying Light - Scott Nicholson
13/75 The Ruins - T W Piperbrook
14/75 Confederates - Thomas Keneally
15/75 Black Water Lilies - Michel Bussi
16/75 The Revenge of History - Seumas Milne
17/75 The Great War : The American Front - Harry Turtledove.
18/75 The Wrong Side of Goodbye - Michael Connelly
19/75 Surviving The Evacuation : The Last Candidate - Book 10 . Frank Tayell
20/75 The Gunslinger : The Dark Tower - Stephen King.
21/75 Out of Bounds - Val McDermid
22/75 Hurst - Robin Crumby
23/75 The Great War : Walk In Hell - Harry Turtledove
24/75 Cold Earth - Ann Cleeves
25/75 Critical Dawn - Darren Wearmouth & Colin Barnes
26/75 Critical Path - Wearmouth & Barnes
27/75 Critical Strike - Wearmouth & Barnes
28/75 The Birdwatcher - William Shaw
29/75 Dodgers - Bill Beverly
30/75 Dark Town - Thomas Mullen
31/75 A Hero In France - Alan Furst
32/75 Reelin' in The Years : The Soundtrack of a Northern Life. - Mark Radcliffe
33/75 The Scarecrow - Michael Connelly
34/75 Roads :A Millennial Journey Along America''s Great Interstate Highways - Larry McMurtry
35/75 Rebellion: After It Happened Book 6 - Devon C Ford
36/75 Sentinel - Robin Crumby
37/75 The Fire Sermon - Raphael Dogg
38/75 Earth Alone - Daniel Arenson
39/75 Earth Lost - Daniel Arenson
40/75 Earth Rising - Daniel Arenson
41/75 I am Pilgrim - Terry Hayes
42/75 To Kill The President - Sam Bourne
43/75 The Contours of American History - William Appleman Williams
44/75 The Killing of Osama Bin Laden - Seymour Hersh.
45/75 Nomad - James Swallow
46/75 Surviving The Evacuation: Search and Rescue . Book 11 - Frank Tayell
47/75 The Strength of the Wolf : The Secret History of America's War on Drugs - Douglas Valentine.
48/75 I Am Missing - Tim Weaver.
49/75 Exile - James Swallow
50/75  The Ministry of Nostalgia - Owen Hatherley
51/75 The Age of Jihad - Patrick Cockburn
52/75 Holy Island - LJ Ross
53/75 Sycamore Gap - LJ Ross
54/75 Heavenfield - LJ Ross
55/75 Angel - LJ Ross
56/75 High Force - LJ Ross
57/75 Cragside - LJ Ross
58/75 Extreme Measures - Vince Flynn
59/75 Transfer of Power - Vince Flynn
60/75 The Third Option - Vince Flynn
61/75 Seperation of Power - Vince Flynn
62/75 Executive Power - Vince Flynn
63/75 The Great War : Breakthroughs - Harry Turtledove
64/75 Memorial Day - Vince Flynn
65/75 Consent To Kill - Vince Flynn
66/75 Act of Treason - Vince Flynn
67/75 Protect and Defend - Vince Flynn
68/75 Endangered Nation - Frank Tayell
69/75 Corpus - Rory Clements

*********
70/75 Dark Skies LJ Ross


----------



## Voley (Dec 13, 2017)

Challenge completed! 

1/30 Substance: Inside New Order - Peter Hook
2/30 The Illustrated A Brief History Of Time - Stephen Hawking
3/30 A Clash Of Kings - George R.R. Martin
4/30 Reelin' In The Years: The Soundtrack Of A Northern Life - Mark Radcliffe
5/30 Look Back In Hunger: The Autobiography - Jo Brand
6/30 Dodgers - Bill Beverly
7/30 Altamont: The Rolling Stones, The Hells Angels And The Inside Story of Rock's Darkest Day - Joel Selvin
8/30 Live At The Brixton Academy: A Riotous Life In The Music Business - Simon Parkes
9/30 Travels With Charley: In Search Of America - John Steinbeck
10/30 A Storm Of Swords Book 1: Steel And Snow - George R.R. Martin
11/30 Girl In A Band - Kim Gordon
12/30 The Goldfinch - Donna Tartt
13/30 Hound Dog - Richard Blandford
14/30 American Gods - Neil Gaiman
15/30 Daft Wee Stories - Limmy
16/30 Don't You Leave Me Here - Wilko Johnson
17/30 What Planet Am I On? - Shaun Ryder
18/30 My Old Man: Tales Of Our Fathers - ed. Ted Kessler
19/30 The Outsider - Albert Camus
20/30 Kill Your Friends - John Niven
21/30 The Devil All The Time - Donald Ray Pollock
22/30 Thinking About It Only Makes It Worse - David Mitchell
23/30 Dirk Gently's Holistic Detective Agency - Douglas Adams
24/30 Knots And Crosses - Ian Rankin
25/30 Inside Out: A Personal History Of Pink Floyd - Nick Mason
26/30 Hold Your Own - Kate Tempest
27/30 His Bloody Project - Graeme Macrae Burnet
28/30 Let Them Eat Chaos - Kate Tempest
29/30 Extreme Rambling: Walking Israel's Barrier For Fun - Mark Thomas
*30/30 The Greatest Footballer You Never Saw: The Robin Friday Story - Paul McGuigan and Paolo Hewitt
*
Reading/Cardiff player who, by pretty much all accounts, should've played for England. Liked his drink/drugs a bit too much and died aged 38. I liked the way this book was put together - not much narrative, just press reports/interviews that tell a riotous tale even given the constraints of 70's sports journalism. There was talk of a film a bit back. Done right, it could be very good.


----------



## ringo (Dec 13, 2017)

1/45 And The Ass Saw The Angel - Nick Cave
2/45 Rant - Chuck Palahniuk
3/45 Thank You, Jeeves - PG Wodehouse
4/45 Disgrace - J.M. Coetzee
5/45 Dodgers - Bill Beverly
6/45 Fup - Jim Dodge
7/45 Dirty Havana Trilogy - Pedro Juan Gutierrez
8/45 Silk - Alessandro Baricco
9/45 Breakfast Of Champions - Kurt Vonnegut
10/45 The Sun Also Rises - Ernest Hemingway
11/45 Rodigan: My Life In Reggae - David Rodigan
12/45 Empire Of The Sun - JG Ballard
13/45 Post Office - Charles Bukowski
14/45 Chronicle Of A Death Foretold - Gabriel Garcia Marquez
15/45 The Saga Of Erik The Viking - Terry Jones
16/45 The End Of The Affair - Graham Greene
17/45 The Little Friend - Donna Tartt
18/45 Demon Dentist - David Walliams
19/45 Koko Takes A Holiday - Kieran Shea
20/45 The Son - Phillip Meyer
21/45 Futuristic Violence And Fancy Suits - David Wong
22/45 Cold Comfort Farm - Stella Gibbons
23/45 The Power Of The Dog - Thomas Savage
24/45 Friction - Joe Stretch
25/45 By Grand Central Station I Sat Down And Wept - Elizabeth Smart
26/45 Human Croquet - Kate Atkinson
27/45 Niwaki: Pruning, shaping and training trees the Japanese way - Jake Hobson
28/45 The Blind Assassin - Margaret Atwood
29/45 Still Midnight - Denise Mina
30/45 The Intimate Diary Of A London Call Girl - Belle De Jour
31/45 Recovery: Freedom From Our Addictions - Russell Brand
32/45 La Belle Sauvage - Philip Pullman
33/45 Last Argument Of Kings - Joe Abercrombie
34/45 The Pearl - John Steinbeck
35/45 1984 - George Orwell (Reread)
36/45 All That Man Is - David Szalay
37/45 Sredni Vashtar - Saki
38/45 Cat Person - Kristen Roupenian


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 13, 2017)

1/65 - Laurie Lee - Village Christmas and Other Notes on the English Year
2/65 - John Irving - A Prayer for Owen Meany (1/10*)
3/65 - Ben Aaronovitch - Moon Over Soho
4/65 - William Boyd - Any Human Heart (2/10)
5/65 - Douglas Adams - Dirk Gently's Holistic Detective Agency
6/65 - John Steinbeck - Tortilla Flat
7/65 - Andrew Michael Hurley - The Loney
8/65 - Tana French - Into The Woods (Dublin Murder Squad 1) (3/10)
9/65 - Larry McMurty - Lonesome Dove (4/10)
10/65 - Denise Mina - The Dead Hour (Paddy Meehan 2)
11/65 - Ian Rankin - The Flood
12/65 - Denise Mina - Slip of the Knife (Paddy Meehan 3)
13/65 - Neil Gaiman - Trigger Warning: Short Fictions and Disturbances
14/65 - Bill Beverly - Dodgers
15/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Face of Trespass
16/65 - John Irving - The World According to Garp (5/10)
17/65 - Val McDermid - Out of Bounds
18/65 - Stuart Maconie - Hope and Glory: A People's History of Modern Britain
19/65 - Margaret Atwood - Oryx and Crake
20/65 - Kate Atkinson - Emotionally Weird
21/65 - Roald Dahl - Madness
22/65 - Tana French - The Likeness (Dublin Murder Squad 2) (6/10)
23/65 - Daniel Woodrell - The Maid's Version
24/65 - Laline Paull - The Bees
25/65 - Jonathan Franzen - Freedom (7/10)
26/65 - Nicola Morgan - Blame My Brain: The Amazing Teenage Brain Revealed
27/65 - Arundhati Roy - The God of Small Things
28/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Killing Doll
29/65 - Denise Mina - Sanctum
30/65 - John Williams - Butcher's Crossing
31/65 - Anita Brookner - Hotel Du Lac
32/65 - Peter James - Need You Dead
33/65 - Stephen King - Carrie
34/65 - Andy Hamilton - The Star Witness
35/65 - Jessie Burton - The Muse
36/65 - Stephen King - Christine (8/10)
37/65 - Belinda Bauer - The Beautiful Dead
38/65 - John Irving - The Cider House Rules (9/10)
39/65 - Ruth Rendell - A New Lease of Death
40/65 - Stephen King - It (10/10)
41/65 - Annie Proulx - Heart Songs
42/65 - Ruth Rendell - Wolf to The Slaughter
43/65 - Bret Easton Ellis - American Psycho
44/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Best Man To Die
45/65 - Sarah Perry - The Essex Serpent
46/65 - Ruth Rendell - A Guilty Thing Surprised
47/65 - David Mitchell - number9dream
48/65 - Ruth Rendell - No More Dying Then
49/65 - Denise Mina - The Long Drop
50/65 - Ruth Rendell - Murder Being Done Once
51/65 - Jon McGregor - So Many Ways to Begin
52/65 - Owen King & Stephen King - Sleeping Beauties (11/10)
53/65 - Ruth Rendell - Some Lie and Some Die
54/65 - Kurt Vonnegut - Slaughterhouse Five
55/65 - Kazuo Ishiguro - Never Let Me Go
56/65 - Ruth Rendell - Shake Hands For Ever
57/65 - Jack London - The Call of The Wild
58/65 - Emma Donoghue - The Wonder
59/65 - Nic Pizzolatto - Between Here and the Yellow Sea
60/65 - Ruth Rendell - A Sleeping Life
61/65 - Ian McEwan - The Innocent
62/65 - Jon Ronson - Them: Adventures with Extremists
63/65 - William Boyd - The Blue Afternoon
64/65 - Ruth Rendell - Put on by Cunning
*
65/65 -  Jason Arnopp - The Last Days of Jack Sparks
*
Challenge complete


----------



## Shirl (Dec 14, 2017)

1/25 Dead Tomorrow - Peter James
2/25 August is a wicked Month - Edna O'brien
3/25 Gallows View - Peter Robinson
4/25 Lady Lupin's Book of Etiquette - Babette Cole
5/25 Talking to the dead - Harry Bingham
6/25 The 50/50 Killer - Steve Mosby
7/25 No Cure for Shell Shock - Dylan Orchard
8/25 Blood,Salt-Water - Denise Mina
9/25 The Letter - Kathryn Hughes. Amazon lied to me about this book. Number 1 best seller my arse. I only finished it because I'd given up on two books already this year.
10/25 The 39 Steps - John Buchan
11/25 Dead like You - Peter James
12/25 The Goldfinch -Donna Tart 
13/25 Travels with my Aunt - Graham Green
14/25 Dead Man's Grip Peter-James
15/25 Turning Blue - Benjamin Myers 
16/25 These Darkening Days - Benjamin Myers
17/25 Holy Island - LJ Ross


----------



## nogojones (Dec 14, 2017)

1/35 Jim Thompson - Savage Night
2/35 Phil Edwards - More Work! Less Pay! Rebellion And Repression in Italy, 1972-77
3/35 Martin Ford - Rise of the Robots: Technology and the Threat of a Jobleess Future
4/35 Franya J. Berkman - Monument Eternal: The Music of Alice Coltrane
5/35 Anthony Burgess - The Wanting Seed
6/35 Theresa Urbainczyk - Slave Revolts in Antiquity
7/35 Iain M. Banks - Matter
8/35 Marvin E. Gettleman - Vietnam History, Documents and Opinions on a Major World Crisis
9/35 Ursula LeGuin - The Dispossessed
10/35 Studs Terkel - American Dreams Lost & Found
11/35 Mikhail Bulgakov - Heart Of A Dog
12/35 John Edwards - The Spanish Inquisition
13/35 Kevin Doogan - New Capitalism? The Transformation of Work
14/35 Bill Beverly - Dodgers
15/35 Vilem Flusser - The History of the Devil
16/35 Daniel Woodrell - The Ones You Do
17/38 Herbert Marshall - Mayakovsky and His Poetry
18/35 Iain M. Banks - The Hydrogen Sonata
19/35 Jim Thompson - The Criminal
20/35 Charles E. Cobb - This Nonviolent Stuff'll Get You Killed
21/35 Kurt Vonnegut - Sirens of Titan
22/35 Andre Breton - What is Surrealism? : Selected Writings
23/35 Bret Easton Ellis - Imperial Bedrooms
24/35 Noam Chomsky - Profit Over People
25/35 Martin Luther King - The Words Of...
26/35 Dan Georgakas & Marvin Surkin - Detroit: I Do Mind Dying: A Study in Urban Revolution
27/35 Elizabeth David - French Country Cooking
28/35 Peter Godfrey-Smith - Other Minds
29/35 Graham Greene - It's a Battlefield
30/35 Iain M. Banks - Surface Detail
31/35 Marina Lewycka - A Short History of Tractors in Ukrainian
32/35 Eric Hazan - A History of the Barracade
33/35 Philip K. Dick - The Collected Stories of, Vol.4.
34/35 Angela Nagle - Kill All Normies
35/35 Evelyn Anderson - Hammer or Anvil - A History of the German Labour Movement
36/35 P.G. Wodehouse - The Clicking of Cuthbert
37/35 Aeschylus - Prometheus Bound/ The Suppliants/ Seven Against Thebes/ The Persians
38/35 Hans Fluck - Medicinal Plants and Their Uses
39/35 Ellen Meisksins Wood - The Pristine Culture of Capitalism 
40/35 William Garrtiot - Policing Methamphetamine: Narcopolitics in Rural America
41/35 John Davies - Political Policing in Wales 
42/35 Eric Hasan & Kamo - First Measures of the Coming Insurection
43/35 Iain M. Banks - Feersum Endjinn
44/35 Jon Ronson - The Men Who Stare at Goats
45/35 Nancy Kress - Beggars in Spain

*46/35 James Baldwin & Nikki Giovanni - A Dialogue
*
I guess this will be me for the year now as everything else I'm reading is pretty long/only just started


----------



## iona (Dec 16, 2017)

1) Insurgent - Veronica Roth
2) 1Q84, Book One - Haruki Murakami
3) 1Q84, Book Two - Haruki Murakami
4) Fatal Burn - Lisa Jackson
5) 1Q84, Book Three - Haruki Murakami
6) The Little Friend - Donna Tartt
7) Anathem - Neal Stephenson
8) Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep? - Philip K. Dick (reread)
9) Obelisk - Stephen Baxter
10) Take Back The Sky - Greg Bear
11) A Room Full of Bones - Elly Griffiths
12) The Year of the Flood - Margaret Atwood
13) The Thirst - Jo Nesbø
14) Dying Fall - Elly Griffiths
15) A Game of Thrones - George R. R. Martin
16) The Outcast Dead - Elly Griffiths
17) The Caltraps of Time - David I. Masson
18) The Zig Zag Girl - Elly Griffiths
19) A Clockwork Orange - Anthony Burgess


----------



## iona (Dec 16, 2017)

Tempting at this point in the year to bring all the really short books I've got lined up to the front of the queue. Not like I've got a target to meet this year though so I think I'll just keep reading them in the order I'd planned - got a few long ones coming up next so that might be me done for this year. Saying that, I did read the first game of thrones book in about 24 hours


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 16, 2017)

1/65 - Laurie Lee - Village Christmas and Other Notes on the English Year
2/65 - John Irving - A Prayer for Owen Meany (1/10*)
3/65 - Ben Aaronovitch - Moon Over Soho
4/65 - William Boyd - Any Human Heart (2/10)
5/65 - Douglas Adams - Dirk Gently's Holistic Detective Agency
6/65 - John Steinbeck - Tortilla Flat
7/65 - Andrew Michael Hurley - The Loney
8/65 - Tana French - Into The Woods (Dublin Murder Squad 1) (3/10)
9/65 - Larry McMurty - Lonesome Dove (4/10)
10/65 - Denise Mina - The Dead Hour (Paddy Meehan 2)
11/65 - Ian Rankin - The Flood
12/65 - Denise Mina - Slip of the Knife (Paddy Meehan 3)
13/65 - Neil Gaiman - Trigger Warning: Short Fictions and Disturbances
14/65 - Bill Beverly - Dodgers
15/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Face of Trespass
16/65 - John Irving - The World According to Garp (5/10)
17/65 - Val McDermid - Out of Bounds
18/65 - Stuart Maconie - Hope and Glory: A People's History of Modern Britain
19/65 - Margaret Atwood - Oryx and Crake
20/65 - Kate Atkinson - Emotionally Weird
21/65 - Roald Dahl - Madness
22/65 - Tana French - The Likeness (Dublin Murder Squad 2) (6/10)
23/65 - Daniel Woodrell - The Maid's Version
24/65 - Laline Paull - The Bees
25/65 - Jonathan Franzen - Freedom (7/10)
26/65 - Nicola Morgan - Blame My Brain: The Amazing Teenage Brain Revealed
27/65 - Arundhati Roy - The God of Small Things
28/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Killing Doll
29/65 - Denise Mina - Sanctum
30/65 - John Williams - Butcher's Crossing
31/65 - Anita Brookner - Hotel Du Lac
32/65 - Peter James - Need You Dead
33/65 - Stephen King - Carrie
34/65 - Andy Hamilton - The Star Witness
35/65 - Jessie Burton - The Muse
36/65 - Stephen King - Christine (8/10)
37/65 - Belinda Bauer - The Beautiful Dead
38/65 - John Irving - The Cider House Rules (9/10)
39/65 - Ruth Rendell - A New Lease of Death
40/65 - Stephen King - It (10/10)
41/65 - Annie Proulx - Heart Songs
42/65 - Ruth Rendell - Wolf to The Slaughter
43/65 - Bret Easton Ellis - American Psycho
44/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Best Man To Die
45/65 - Sarah Perry - The Essex Serpent
46/65 - Ruth Rendell - A Guilty Thing Surprised
47/65 - David Mitchell - number9dream
48/65 - Ruth Rendell - No More Dying Then
49/65 - Denise Mina - The Long Drop
50/65 - Ruth Rendell - Murder Being Done Once
51/65 - Jon McGregor - So Many Ways to Begin
52/65 - Owen King & Stephen King - Sleeping Beauties (11/10)
53/65 - Ruth Rendell - Some Lie and Some Die
54/65 - Kurt Vonnegut - Slaughterhouse Five
55/65 - Kazuo Ishiguro - Never Let Me Go
56/65 - Ruth Rendell - Shake Hands For Ever
57/65 - Jack London - The Call of The Wild
58/65 - Emma Donoghue - The Wonder
59/65 - Nic Pizzolatto - Between Here and the Yellow Sea
60/65 - Ruth Rendell - A Sleeping Life
61/65 - Ian McEwan - The Innocent
62/65 - Jon Ronson - Them: Adventures with Extremists
63/65 - William Boyd - The Blue Afternoon
64/65 - Ruth Rendell - Put on by Cunning
65/65 - Jason Arnopp - The Last Days of Jack Sparks
*
66/65 - Charles Dickens - A Christmas Carol*


----------



## kropotkin (Dec 16, 2017)

1. Tom Rob Smith - child 44
2. Louisa Lim - People's Republic of Amnesia: Tiananmen Revisited
3. Robin Yassin-Kassab, Leila Al-Shami - Burning Country: Syrians in revolution and war
4. Daniel Kahneman - Thinking, Fast and Slow
5. John Courtenay Grinwood - Arabesk 
6. Harsha walia - undoing border imperialism 
7. Howard zinn - a people's history of the united states 
8. Simon Mawer - the glass room
9. Taking Sides: Revolutionary Solidarity and the Poverty of Liberalism - Cindy Milstein (Editor)
10. Platform Capitalism - Nick Srnicek 
11. The Meaning of Race - kenan malik 
12. The name of the wind- Patrick Rothfuss 
13. Folding Beijing - Hao Jingfang
14. Stories of your life and others- Ted Chiang 
15. House of God - Samuel Shem
16. The Sellout - Paul Beatty 
17. Capitalist Realism - Mark Fisher 
18. The Clockwork rocket- greg egan
19. Southern Insurgency: The Coming of the Global Working Class - Immanuel Ness
20. The power- naomi alderman 
21. Stalin: court of the red tsar - Simon sebag-montefiori 
22. The Wise Man's Fear - Patrick Rothfuss
23. Violent Borders - refugees and the right to move - Reece Jones
24. Cultural Studies: A Theoretical History - Stuart Hall
25. Dodgers by Bill Beverly
26. A gentleman in Moscow - Amor Towles
27. The stranger - Albert Camus
28. Lustrum - Robert Harris
29. Sapiens: A Brief History of Humankind- Yuval Noah Harari 
30. All the Birds in the Sky- Charlie Jane Anders
31. Our kind of traitor - John le carre 
32. Cyber-marx: cycles and circuits of struggle in high-technology capitalism - Nick dyer-witherford
33. I contain multitudes- Ed Yong 
34. The Plot Against America- Phillip Roth
35. We Want Everything - Nanni Balestrini
36. October- China Mieville 
37. A tale of two cities - Charles Dickens
38. The wizard of earthsea - ursula leguin 
39. White Teeth - Zadie Smith
40. Stoner- John Williams 
41. Ancillary Justice - Ann Leckie
42. Kill all normies - angela nagle
43. Shadow of the Silk Road - Colin Thurbon 
44. The Vorrh - Brian Catling
45. The left hand of darkness - Ursula LeGuin 
46. Before the Fall - Noah Hawley 
47. Tortilla Flat- John Steinbeck 
48. Kolyma Tales- Varlam Shalamov 
49. Slow river- Nicola Griffith
50. ‎Of Mice and Men- John Steinbeck 
51. ‎Neptune's Brood - Charles Stross
52. ‎Fear the Sky- Stephen Moss
53. ‎The Humans - Matt Haig
54. ‎"Militant Anti-Fascism: A Hundred Years of Resistance" - M. Testa
55. ‎Fear the Survivors- Stephen Moss
56. ‎The Underground Railroad - Colson Whitehead 
57. ‎Cabin Fever - B. M. Bower
58. ‎The Ministry of Utmost Happiness - Arundhati Roy
59. ‎All the Light We Cannot See - Anthony Doerr
60. ‎His Bloody Project - Graeme Burnett
61. ‎ The Brothers Ashkenazi - I. J. Singer 
62. ‎The Edible Woman - Margaret Attwood


----------



## Voley (Dec 16, 2017)

iona said:


> Saying that, I did read the first game of thrones book in about 24 hours


Woah.  They take me about a month.


----------



## iona (Dec 16, 2017)

Voley said:


> Woah.  They take me about a month.



It was probably a few hours more. I didn't time it, just know I started reading it in the evening, went to bed around a fifth of the way in, read all the next day and finished it that night.

I would like to be better at reading slowly and really noticing every word, but I seem to take in even less that way when I try


----------



## Ptolemy (Dec 16, 2017)

1/30. _Owning Up_ - George Melly.
2/30. _Meditations_ - Marcus Aurelius.
3/30. _Fear & Loathing on the Campaign Trail '72_ - Hunter S. Thompson.
4/30. _One Hundred Years of Solitude_ - Gabriel Garcia Marquez.
5/30._ The Silk Roads_ - Peter Frankopan.
6/30. _The Communist Manifesto_ - Karl Marx & Friedrich Engels.
7/30. _Pol Pot: The History of a Nightmare_ - Philip Short.
8/30. _Orlando: A Biography_ - Virginia Woolf.
9/30. _For Whom the Bell Tolls _- Ernest Hemingway.
10/30. _To Have and Have Not_ - Ernest Hemingway.
11/30. _Marriage and the Family in the Middle Ages_ - Frances & Joseph Gies.
12/30. _Corbyn: The Strange Rebirth of Radical Politics_ - Richard Seymour.
13/30. _Nightmare of Ecstasy: The Life and Art of Edward D. Wood, Jr._ - Rudolph Grey.
14/30. _The History Man _- Malcolm Bradbury.
15/30. _Born to Run_ - Bruce Springsteen.
16/30. _Cambodia: 1975 - 1982_ - Michael Vickery.
17/30. _Quotations from Chairman Mao Tse-Tung_ - Mao Zedong.
18/30. _Farewell, My Lovely_ - Raymond Chandler.
19/30. _The Lady in the Lake_ - Raymond Chandler.
20/30. _Three Tang Dynasty Poets _- Wang Wei (Youcheng), Li Bai and Du Fu.
21/30. _Lenin for Beginners_ - Richard Appignanesi.
22/30. _The Ragged Trousered Philanthropists_ - Robert Tressell.
23/30. _Thérèse Raquin_ - Émile Zola.
24/30. _The Twelve Caesars _- Suetonius (re-read).
25/30. _The Rum Diary_ - Hunter S. Thompson.
26/30. _The Big Sleep _- Raymond Chandler.
27/30. _A Short History of the Labour Party_ - Henry Pelling.
28/30. _"Saving the World"?: Gordon Brown Reconsidered_ - William Keegan
*29/30. Germinal - Émile Zola.
*
I loved, loved, loved this last one - it's gone straight into my top 10 novels of all time. I can't decided whether I regret not reading Zola earlier, or glad that I'm enjoying the pleasure of reading his works for the very first time now.


----------



## Me76 (Dec 16, 2017)

Ptolemy said:


> 1/30. _Owning Up_ - George Melly.
> 2/30. _Meditations_ - Marcus Aurelius.
> 3/30. _Fear & Loathing on the Campaign Trail '72_ - Hunter S. Thompson.
> 4/30. _One Hundred Years of Solitude_ - Gabriel Garcia Marquez.
> ...


I've read a couple of Zola. Both I have loved, although for one I felt the translation was more clunky than the other.  

Just really excellent real life stuff.  It makes me wish I could read French.


----------



## Me76 (Dec 16, 2017)

1/50 Teenage Revolution, Alan Davies
2/50 The Third Woman, Jonathan Freedland
3/50 The Art of Peeling an Orange, Victoria Avilan
4/50 Courting Trouble, Lisa M Hawkins
5/50 Dr Vigilante, Alberto Hazan
6/50 the Husband's Secret, Liane Moriarty
7/50 Sleep Tight, Rachel Abbot
8/50 A Dark Adapted Eye, Barbara Vine 
9/50 Patchwork Man, DB Martin
10/50 Gone Bad, JB Turner
11/50 The Devil Wears Prada, Lauren Weisberger
12/50 The Cry, Helen Fitzgerald
13/50 While My Eyes Were Closed, Linda Green
14/50 Total Victim Theory, Ian Ballard
15/50 Alternate Lifestyles, Lisa M Hawkins
16/50 Dodgers, Bill Beverly
17/50 Tess of the D'urbervilles, Thomas Hardy
18/50 Secrets of Happiness, Lucy Diamond
19/50 St Lucy's home for girls raised by wolves, Karen Russell
20/50 Love Nina, Nina Stubbs
21/50 Innocence, Dean Koontz
22/50 Diamonds in the Sky, MA Harper
23/50 Son of a Serial Killer, Jams N Roses
24/50 Blood of a Serial Killer, Jams N Roses. 
25/50 When my Ship Comes In, Sue Wilsher
26/50 Fanatic, Jams N Roses
27/50 Brilliant & Forever, Kevin McNeil
28/50 The Girl in the Maze, RK Jackson
29/50 The Martian, Andy Weir
30/50 High Rise, JG Ballard
31/50 Affliction, Laurell K Hamilton
32/50 Slip, David Estes
33/50 Synchronised Breathing, Tara Ellison
34/50 Savage Lane, Jason Starr
35/50 A Smudge of Gray, Jonathan Sturak
36/50 A Family Saga, Patricia Jetson
37/50 High Society, Ben Elton
38/50 The Wonder, Emma Donoghue
39/50 Hunter / Prey, Sam Sisavath
40/50 Taking Flight, Adrian Magnuson. 
41/50 Sleeping Beauties, Stephen and Owen King
42/50 Focused and Challenged, Lisa M Hawkins. 
43/50 Playing Dead, Julia Heaberlin
44/50 Miss You, Kate Eberlen
45/50 Northanger Abbey, Jane Austen
46/50 Creatures of Appetite, Todd Travis
47/50 Before We Met, Lucie Whitehouse
48/50 Cold Fear, Rick Mofina
49/50 The Bonesetter's Daughter, Amy Tan
50/50 Among Wolves, RA Hakok

51 The Cursed Child, JK Rowling et al 

Started reading this before seeing the play, and then got tickets. Made myself finish reading it today, mostly cos of this thread. I was reading it all in the actors voices, made it so much better.


----------



## braindancer (Dec 16, 2017)

1/20 - The Secret History - Donna Tartt
2/20 - The Grifters - Jim Thompson
3/20 - His Bloody Project - Graeme Macrae Burnet
4/20 - The Sellout - Paul Beatty
5/20 - The North Water - Ian McGuire
6/20 - The Little Friend - Donna Tartt
7/20 - Black Water Lillies - Michel Bussi
8/20 - The Essex Serpent - Sarah Perry
9/20 - The Mask of Dimitrios - Eric Ambler
10/20 - Girl in a Band - Kim Gordon
11/20 - We are all completely beside ourselves - Karen Joy Fowler
12/20 - The Son - Phillip Meyer
13/20 - The Power - Naomi Alderman
14/20 - Another Country - James Baldwin
15/20 - Station Eleven - Emily St. John Mandel
16/20 - The Haunting of Hill House - Shirley Jackson
17/20 - Requiem for a Dream - Hubert Selby Jr
18/20 - The Last Picture House - Larry Mcmurtry
19/20 - Concrete Island - J.G. Ballard
20/20 - Ashes of London - Andrew Taylor
21/20 - Bel Canto - Ann Patchett
22/20 - Cats Cradle - Kurt Vonnegurt
23/20 - Rosemary's Baby - Ira Levin
24/20 - Hag Seed - Margaret Atwood
25/20 - A Whole Life - Robert Seethahaler


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Dec 17, 2017)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 1/25 Malcolm X and Alex Haley - The Autobiography of Malcolm X
> 2/25 Alex de Jonge - Nightmare Culture: Lautremont & "Les Chants de Maldoror"
> 3/25 Viv Albertine - Clothes Clothes Clothes Music Music Music Boys Boys Boys
> 4/25 Endnotes 1: Preliminary Materials For A Balance Sheet Of The Twentieth Century
> ...



*34/25 Muriel Spark - The Driver's Seat*


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 18, 2017)

1/65 - Laurie Lee - Village Christmas and Other Notes on the English Year
2/65 - John Irving - A Prayer for Owen Meany (1/10*)
3/65 - Ben Aaronovitch - Moon Over Soho
4/65 - William Boyd - Any Human Heart (2/10)
5/65 - Douglas Adams - Dirk Gently's Holistic Detective Agency
6/65 - John Steinbeck - Tortilla Flat
7/65 - Andrew Michael Hurley - The Loney
8/65 - Tana French - Into The Woods (Dublin Murder Squad 1) (3/10)
9/65 - Larry McMurty - Lonesome Dove (4/10)
10/65 - Denise Mina - The Dead Hour (Paddy Meehan 2)
11/65 - Ian Rankin - The Flood
12/65 - Denise Mina - Slip of the Knife (Paddy Meehan 3)
13/65 - Neil Gaiman - Trigger Warning: Short Fictions and Disturbances
14/65 - Bill Beverly - Dodgers
15/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Face of Trespass
16/65 - John Irving - The World According to Garp (5/10)
17/65 - Val McDermid - Out of Bounds
18/65 - Stuart Maconie - Hope and Glory: A People's History of Modern Britain
19/65 - Margaret Atwood - Oryx and Crake
20/65 - Kate Atkinson - Emotionally Weird
21/65 - Roald Dahl - Madness
22/65 - Tana French - The Likeness (Dublin Murder Squad 2) (6/10)
23/65 - Daniel Woodrell - The Maid's Version
24/65 - Laline Paull - The Bees
25/65 - Jonathan Franzen - Freedom (7/10)
26/65 - Nicola Morgan - Blame My Brain: The Amazing Teenage Brain Revealed
27/65 - Arundhati Roy - The God of Small Things
28/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Killing Doll
29/65 - Denise Mina - Sanctum
30/65 - John Williams - Butcher's Crossing
31/65 - Anita Brookner - Hotel Du Lac
32/65 - Peter James - Need You Dead
33/65 - Stephen King - Carrie
34/65 - Andy Hamilton - The Star Witness
35/65 - Jessie Burton - The Muse
36/65 - Stephen King - Christine (8/10)
37/65 - Belinda Bauer - The Beautiful Dead
38/65 - John Irving - The Cider House Rules (9/10)
39/65 - Ruth Rendell - A New Lease of Death
40/65 - Stephen King - It (10/10)
41/65 - Annie Proulx - Heart Songs
42/65 - Ruth Rendell - Wolf to The Slaughter
43/65 - Bret Easton Ellis - American Psycho
44/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Best Man To Die
45/65 - Sarah Perry - The Essex Serpent
46/65 - Ruth Rendell - A Guilty Thing Surprised
47/65 - David Mitchell - number9dream
48/65 - Ruth Rendell - No More Dying Then
49/65 - Denise Mina - The Long Drop
50/65 - Ruth Rendell - Murder Being Done Once
51/65 - Jon McGregor - So Many Ways to Begin
52/65 - Owen King & Stephen King - Sleeping Beauties (11/10)
53/65 - Ruth Rendell - Some Lie and Some Die
54/65 - Kurt Vonnegut - Slaughterhouse Five
55/65 - Kazuo Ishiguro - Never Let Me Go
56/65 - Ruth Rendell - Shake Hands For Ever
57/65 - Jack London - The Call of The Wild
58/65 - Emma Donoghue - The Wonder
59/65 - Nic Pizzolatto - Between Here and the Yellow Sea
60/65 - Ruth Rendell - A Sleeping Life
61/65 - Ian McEwan - The Innocent
62/65 - Jon Ronson - Them: Adventures with Extremists
63/65 - William Boyd - The Blue Afternoon
64/65 - Ruth Rendell - Put on by Cunning
65/65 - Jason Arnopp - The Last Days of Jack Sparks
66/65 - Charles Dickens - A Christmas Carol
*
67/65 - P D James - The Mistletoe Murder and Other Stories*


----------



## imposs1904 (Dec 19, 2017)

1/26 The Invoice: A Novel by Jonas Karlsson
2/26 Porridge by Dick Clement, Ian La Frenais and Ian Marshall (Reread)
3/26 Up The Junction by Nell Dunn
*
4/26 The Fallen: Life In and Out of Britain's Most Insane Group by Dave Simpson*


----------



## iona (Dec 19, 2017)

Out of interest, what do other people do about recording books that contain more than one book/story/whatever (iyswim)?

I tend to go by the rule that if it's also available as separate books then it's OK to count it as such. Sometimes this feels obvious - Lord of the Rings is obviously three separate books, for example, while a collection of short stories that've never been published alone other than in magazines are obviously one - but in some cases I can't help but feel like I'm "cheating" to bump my numbers up...


----------



## D'wards (Dec 19, 2017)

1/26 - Blood Meridian - Cormac McCarthy (reread)
2/26 - Dead Funny: Horror Stories by Comedians - Edited by Robin Ince and Johnny Mains
3/26 - Frank Skinner on the Road by Frank Skinner
4/26 - Karlology by Karl Pilkington
5/26 - Wolf Hall by Hilary Mantel
6/26 - Pennine Walkies by Mark Wallington
7/26 - The Secret Diary of Adrian Mole age 13 3/4 by Sue Townsend (reread)
8/26 - All the Pretty Horses by Cormac McCarthy
9/26 - 2001 A Space Odyssey by Arthur C. Clarke (reread)
10/26 - Born to Run by Bruce Springsteen
11/26 - The Girl on the Train by Paula Hawkins
12/26 - Dead Funny Encore: More Horror Stories by Comedians - Edited by Robin Ince and Johnny Mains
13/26 - The Growing Pains of Adrian Mole by Sue Townsend (reread)
14/26 - IT by Stephen King
15/26 - What Planet Am I On? by Shaun Ryder
16/26 - I Am Pilgrim by Terry Hayes
17/26 - The Crossing by Cormac McCarthy
18/26 - Clothes Clothes Clothes Music Music Music Boys Boys Boys by Viv Albertine
19/26 - Watership Down by Richard Adams
20/26 - The True Confessions of Adrian Albert Mole by Sue Townsend (reread)
21/26 - The Martian by Andy Weir
22/40 - Don't You Leave Me Here by Wilko Johnson
23/40 - Adrian Mole: The Wilderness Years by Sue Townsend (reread)
24/40 - The Darling Buds of May by H.E. Bates
25/40 - The Son by Philipp Meyer
26/40 - Adrian Mole the Cappuccino Years by Sue Townsend (reread)
27/40 - Altered Carbon by Richard Morgan
28/40 - The Men Who Stare at Goats by Jon Ronson
29/40 - Frankenstein by Mary Shelley
30/40 - Adrian Mole and the Small Amphibians by Sue Townsend
31/40 - Undisclosed by Steve Alten
32/40 - Head On by Julian Cope
33/40 - Disgrace by J.M. Coetzee
34/40 - Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone by J.K. Rowling (reread)
35/40 - Rule of the Bone by Russell Banks (reread)
36/40 - Holidays in Hell by P. J. O'Rourke
37/40 - Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets by J.K. Rowling (reread)
38/40 - The Time-Traveller's Wife by Audrey Niffenegger
39/40 - Repossessed by Julian Cope
40/40 - Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban by J.K. Rowling
41/40 - A Simple Plan by Scott Smith
42/40 - Dispatches from the Sofa - Frank Skinner
43/40 - James Acaster's Classic Scrapes by James Acaster


----------



## D'wards (Dec 19, 2017)

iona said:


> Out of interest, what do other people do about recording books that contain more than one book/story/whatever (iyswim)?
> 
> I tend to go by the rule that if it's also available as separate books then it's OK to count it as such. Sometimes this feels obvious - Lord of the Rings is obviously three separate books, for example, while a collection of short stories that've never been published alone other than in magazines are obviously one - but in some cases I can't help but feel like I'm "cheating" to bump my numbers up...


I had this issue cos I got Julian Cope's autobiography which is two volumes in one book. The second volume is upside down on the back, so you start it from the rear cover iyswim.

But i looked it up and they were published six years apart so I counted it as two books


----------



## imposs1904 (Dec 20, 2017)

1/26 The Invoice: A Novel by Jonas Karlsson
2/26 Porridge by Dick Clement, Ian La Frenais and Ian Marshall (Reread)
3/26 Up The Junction by Nell Dunn
4/26 The Fallen: Life In and Out of Britain's Most Insane Group by Dave Simpson
*
5/26 All Backs Were Turned by Marek Hlasko*


----------



## Me76 (Dec 20, 2017)

iona said:


> Out of interest, what do other people do about recording books that contain more than one book/story/whatever (iyswim)?
> 
> I tend to go by the rule that if it's also available as separate books then it's OK to count it as such. Sometimes this feels obvious - Lord of the Rings is obviously three separate books, for example, while a collection of short stories that've never been published alone other than in magazines are obviously one - but in some cases I can't help but feel like I'm "cheating" to bump my numbers up...


I do what you do.   Although it still annoys me that I wasted 4 weeks of my life on Don Quixote this year but because I only read part 1 I don't feel I can count it.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 20, 2017)

iona said:


> Out of interest, what do other people do about recording books that contain more than one book/story/whatever (iyswim)?
> 
> I tend to go by the rule that if it's also available as separate books then it's OK to count it as such. Sometimes this feels obvious - Lord of the Rings is obviously three separate books, for example, while a collection of short stories that've never been published alone other than in magazines are obviously one - but in some cases I can't help but feel like I'm "cheating" to bump my numbers up...


it's up to you, is the short answer. but i'd say that if something's been published as a series of books and an omnibus volume - for example the dark is rising sequence, or the earthsea books, i would be tempted to say reading the dark is rising in those omnibus volumes would count as one book if - and if - you have read it through and not skipped bits. if you then read another of the books within the omnibus volumes then that's another you can put up. if you feel that you'd rather just count the omnibus volume as one, then that's fine too.

however, you're not competing against anyone other than yourself. the only real rules are books must be completed between 0001 on 1 january of the year and 0000 on 31 december of the same year. the books must be read right through and not have pages skipped or just dipped into. and it doesn't matter about the format of the book or whether it is read by or to you, as long as it is read in its entirity


----------



## iona (Dec 20, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> it's up to you, is the short answer



I know that, I was just interested to see what other people do.


----------



## iona (Dec 20, 2017)

1) Insurgent - Veronica Roth
2) 1Q84, Book One - Haruki Murakami
3) 1Q84, Book Two - Haruki Murakami
4) Fatal Burn - Lisa Jackson
5) 1Q84, Book Three - Haruki Murakami
6) The Little Friend - Donna Tartt
7) Anathem - Neal Stephenson
8) Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep? - Philip K. Dick (reread)
9) Obelisk - Stephen Baxter
10) Take Back The Sky - Greg Bear
11) A Room Full of Bones - Elly Griffiths
12) The Year of the Flood - Margaret Atwood
13) The Thirst - Jo Nesbø
14) Dying Fall - Elly Griffiths
15) A Game of Thrones - George R. R. Martin
16) The Outcast Dead - Elly Griffiths
17) The Caltraps of Time - David I. Masson
18) The Zig Zag Girl - Elly Griffiths
19) A Clockwork Orange - Anthony Burgess
20) Earthman, Come Home - James Blish


----------



## Ptolemy (Dec 20, 2017)

1/30. _Owning Up_ - George Melly.
2/30. _Meditations_ - Marcus Aurelius.
3/30. _Fear & Loathing on the Campaign Trail '72_ - Hunter S. Thompson.
4/30. _One Hundred Years of Solitude_ - Gabriel Garcia Marquez.
5/30._ The Silk Roads_ - Peter Frankopan.
6/30. _The Communist Manifesto_ - Karl Marx & Friedrich Engels.
7/30. _Pol Pot: The History of a Nightmare_ - Philip Short.
8/30. _Orlando: A Biography_ - Virginia Woolf.
9/30. _For Whom the Bell Tolls _- Ernest Hemingway.
10/30. _To Have and Have Not_ - Ernest Hemingway.
11/30. _Marriage and the Family in the Middle Ages_ - Frances & Joseph Gies.
12/30. _Corbyn: The Strange Rebirth of Radical Politics_ - Richard Seymour.
13/30. _Nightmare of Ecstasy: The Life and Art of Edward D. Wood, Jr._ - Rudolph Grey.
14/30. _The History Man _- Malcolm Bradbury.
15/30. _Born to Run_ - Bruce Springsteen.
16/30. _Cambodia: 1975 - 1982_ - Michael Vickery.
17/30. _Quotations from Chairman Mao Tse-Tung_ - Mao Zedong.
18/30. _Farewell, My Lovely_ - Raymond Chandler.
19/30. _The Lady in the Lake_ - Raymond Chandler.
20/30. _Three Tang Dynasty Poets _- Wang Wei (Youcheng), Li Bai and Du Fu.
21/30. _Lenin for Beginners_ - Richard Appignanesi.
22/30. _The Ragged Trousered Philanthropists_ - Robert Tressell.
23/30. _Thérèse Raquin_ - Émile Zola.
24/30. _The Twelve Caesars _- Suetonius (re-read).
25/30. _The Rum Diary_ - Hunter S. Thompson.
26/30. _The Big Sleep _- Raymond Chandler.
27/30. _A Short History of the Labour Party_ - Henry Pelling.
28/30. _"Saving the World"?: Gordon Brown Reconsidered_ - William Keegan
29/30. _Germinal_ - Émile Zola.
*30/30. Nana - Émile Zola.*

Another great Zola novel, with some laugh-out-loud scenes and moments of utter tragedy, even if it doesn't quite reach the lofty heights of _Germinal_ for me.

Hell's bells, a New Year's resolution I actually managed to keep - 30 books read! Hoping to add one or two in the remainder of the year though....


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 20, 2017)

73. The Man with Compound Eyes - Wu Ming Yi


----------



## imposs1904 (Dec 21, 2017)

1/26 The Invoice: A Novel by Jonas Karlsson
2/26 Porridge by Dick Clement, Ian La Frenais and Ian Marshall (Reread)
3/26 Up The Junction by Nell Dunn
4/26 The Fallen: Life In and Out of Britain's Most Insane Group by Dave Simpson
5/26 All Backs Were Turned by Marek Hlasko
*
6/26 The Crazy Gang by Dave Bassett and Wally Downes*


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Dec 21, 2017)

1/50 Vladimir Nabokov - Speak, Memory
2/50 Larry McMurtry - Lonesome Dove
3/50 Steve Reicher - Mad Mobs and Englishmen?: Myths and realities of the 2011 riots
4/50 Stuart Jeffries - Grand Hotel Abyss
5/50 Sean Birchall - Beating the Fascists: The Untold Story of Anti-fascist Action
6/50 Alasdair Gray - Lanark
7/50 Shirley Jackson - The Haunting of Hill House
8/50 Jon Ronson - So You've Been Publicly Shamed
9/50 Justin McGruick - Radical Cities
10/50 Mark Fisher - Capitalist Realism
11/50 Hannah Arendt - Eichmann in Jerusalem
12/50 Martin Ford - Rise of the Robots
13/50 John Steinbeck - Cannery Row
14/50 Franz Kafka - The Trial (re-read)
15/50 Robert Baxell - Unlikely Warriors: The British in the Spanish Civil War and the Struggle Against Fascism
16/50 John Berger - Ways of Seeing
17/50 Bill Beverly - Dodgers
18/50 Susan Sontag - On Photography
19/50 James Baldwin - Another Country
20/50 Raymond Chandler - The Long Goodbye
21/50 Raymond Carver - What We Talk About When We Talk About Love
22/50 Gunter Grass- The Tin Drum
23/50 Cormac McCarthy - Child of God
24/50 Nathan Hill - The Nix
25/50 Jeffrey Eugenides - Middlesex
26/50 Ursula K. Le Guin - The Dispossessed
27/50 Elena Ferrante - Those Who Leave and Those Who Stay
28/50 John Dinges - The Condor Years
29/50 Albert Camus - The Fall
30/50 Elena Ferrante - The Story of the Lost Child
31/50 Roberto Bolaño - By Night In Chile
32/50 Junot Diaz- The Brief Wondrous Life of Oscar Wao
33/50 Angela Davis - An Autobiography
34/50 Donna Tartt - The Secret History
35/50 Ali Smith - How to Be Both
36/50 Wallace Stegner - The Spectator Bird
37/50 Paul Lewis and Rob Evans - Undercover - The True Story of Britain's Secret Police
38/50 Jakob Wassermann - My First Wife
39/50 E.P Thompson - The Making of the English Working Class
40/50 Larry McMurtry - The Last Picture Show
41/50 James Baldwin - The Fire Next Time 
42/50 Julian Maclaren-Ross - Of Love and Hunger 
43/50 Alexander Vasudevan - The Autonomous City - A History of Urban Squatting
44/50 Niall Griffiths - Grits 
45/50 Graeme Macrae Burnet - His Bloody Project
46/50 Patrick Süskind - Perfume
*47/50 Kazuo Ishiguro - The Remains of the Day 
*
Think that's it from me this year.


----------



## billy_bob (Dec 21, 2017)

30/25 Mark Haddon - The Pier Falls
31/25 Colum McCann - Thirteen Ways of Looking

Both highly recommended if you're a fan of short stories.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 21, 2017)

new thread posted: it's the all-singing all-dancing 2018 reading challenge thread

but continue posting here for books completed in 2017


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 21, 2017)

98 - General Theory of the Precariat: Great Recession, Revolution, Reaction  -  Alex Foti (Who'd of though the euromayday-chainworkers projects would end up in precarity chauvinism and eutopian fantiasies?)
99 - Platform Capitalism, - Nick Srnicek 
100  - Working the Phones: Control and Resistance in Call Centres - Jamie Woodcock


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 21, 2017)

SpookyFrank said:


> 1/48 Sanjay Chaturvedi and Timothy Doyle - _Climate Terror: A Critical Geopolitics of Climate Change_
> 2/48 Poul Anderson - _Tau Zero_
> 3/48 David Mitchell - _The Bone Clocks_
> 4/48 Asa Briggs -_ Victorian Cities_
> ...



21/48 Kurt Vonnegut - _Breakfast of Champions_
22/48 Colson Whitehead - _The Underground Railroad_
23/48 Adrian Tchaikovsky - _Children of Time_
24/48 Iain M Banks - _The Hydrongen Sonata_
25/48 China Mieville - _The City and The City_
26/48 William Gibson - _Zero History_
27/48 Stephen Jay Gould - _The Richness of Life_
28/48 Michel Faber - _The Crimson Petal and the White
_
And probably a couple of other things I forgot about, but clearly I've been watching too much telly and reading too few books in the latter half of this year.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 22, 2017)

74. Master & Commander - Patrick O'Brian


----------



## ringo (Dec 22, 2017)

1/45 And The Ass Saw The Angel - Nick Cave
2/45 Rant - Chuck Palahniuk
3/45 Thank You, Jeeves - PG Wodehouse
4/45 Disgrace - J.M. Coetzee
5/45 Dodgers - Bill Beverly
6/45 Fup - Jim Dodge
7/45 Dirty Havana Trilogy - Pedro Juan Gutierrez
8/45 Silk - Alessandro Baricco
9/45 Breakfast Of Champions - Kurt Vonnegut
10/45 The Sun Also Rises - Ernest Hemingway
11/45 Rodigan: My Life In Reggae - David Rodigan
12/45 Empire Of The Sun - JG Ballard
13/45 Post Office - Charles Bukowski
14/45 Chronicle Of A Death Foretold - Gabriel Garcia Marquez
15/45 The Saga Of Erik The Viking - Terry Jones
16/45 The End Of The Affair - Graham Greene
17/45 The Little Friend - Donna Tartt
18/45 Demon Dentist - David Walliams
19/45 Koko Takes A Holiday - Kieran Shea
20/45 The Son - Phillip Meyer
21/45 Futuristic Violence And Fancy Suits - David Wong
22/45 Cold Comfort Farm - Stella Gibbons
23/45 The Power Of The Dog - Thomas Savage
24/45 Friction - Joe Stretch
25/45 By Grand Central Station I Sat Down And Wept - Elizabeth Smart
26/45 Human Croquet - Kate Atkinson
27/45 Niwaki: Pruning, shaping and training trees the Japanese way - Jake Hobson
28/45 The Blind Assassin - Margaret Atwood
29/45 Still Midnight - Denise Mina
30/45 The Intimate Diary Of A London Call Girl - Belle De Jour
31/45 Recovery: Freedom From Our Addictions - Russell Brand
32/45 La Belle Sauvage - Philip Pullman
33/45 Last Argument Of Kings - Joe Abercrombie
34/45 The Pearl - John Steinbeck
35/45 1984 - George Orwell (Reread)
36/45 All That Man Is - David Szalay
37/45 Sredni Vashtar - Saki
38/45 Cat Person - Kristen Roupenian
39/45 The Lumber Room - Saki


----------



## Dragnet (Dec 22, 2017)

Dragnet said:


> 8/25 Prole Info - Abolish Restaurants
> 9/25 Dielo Truda - Organisational Platform of the Libertarian Communists
> 10/25 Flann O'Brien - The Third Policeman
> 11/25 Ben Goldacre - Bad Science
> ...


23/25 Stewart Lee - Content Provider

I'm about half way through Lanark by Alasdair Gray at the moment, but I doubt I'll finish it by the the end of the year.


----------



## ringo (Dec 22, 2017)

1/45 And The Ass Saw The Angel - Nick Cave
2/45 Rant - Chuck Palahniuk
3/45 Thank You, Jeeves - PG Wodehouse
4/45 Disgrace - J.M. Coetzee
5/45 Dodgers - Bill Beverly
6/45 Fup - Jim Dodge
7/45 Dirty Havana Trilogy - Pedro Juan Gutierrez
8/45 Silk - Alessandro Baricco
9/45 Breakfast Of Champions - Kurt Vonnegut
10/45 The Sun Also Rises - Ernest Hemingway
11/45 Rodigan: My Life In Reggae - David Rodigan
12/45 Empire Of The Sun - JG Ballard
13/45 Post Office - Charles Bukowski
14/45 Chronicle Of A Death Foretold - Gabriel Garcia Marquez
15/45 The Saga Of Erik The Viking - Terry Jones
16/45 The End Of The Affair - Graham Greene
17/45 The Little Friend - Donna Tartt
18/45 Demon Dentist - David Walliams
19/45 Koko Takes A Holiday - Kieran Shea
20/45 The Son - Phillip Meyer
21/45 Futuristic Violence And Fancy Suits - David Wong
22/45 Cold Comfort Farm - Stella Gibbons
23/45 The Power Of The Dog - Thomas Savage
24/45 Friction - Joe Stretch
25/45 By Grand Central Station I Sat Down And Wept - Elizabeth Smart
26/45 Human Croquet - Kate Atkinson
27/45 Niwaki: Pruning, shaping and training trees the Japanese way - Jake Hobson
28/45 The Blind Assassin - Margaret Atwood
29/45 Still Midnight - Denise Mina
30/45 The Intimate Diary Of A London Call Girl - Belle De Jour
31/45 Recovery: Freedom From Our Addictions - Russell Brand
32/45 La Belle Sauvage - Philip Pullman
33/45 Last Argument Of Kings - Joe Abercrombie
34/45 The Pearl - John Steinbeck
35/45 1984 - George Orwell (Reread)
36/45 All That Man Is - David Szalay
37/45 Sredni Vashtar - Saki
38/45 Cat Person - Kristen Roupenian
39/45 The Lumber Room - Saki
40/45 If You Liked School You'll Love Work - Irvine Welsh


----------



## billy_bob (Dec 22, 2017)

Dragnet said:


> I'm about half way through Lanark by Alasdair Gray at the moment, but I doubt I'll finish it by the the end of the year.



One of my favourite books by one of my favourite writers. You genuinely feel like you might be losing your mind a bit by the end of it...


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Dec 22, 2017)

billy_bob said:


> One of my favourite books by one of my favourite writers. You genuinely feel like you might be losing your mind a bit by the end of it...



I also loved Lanark, could you recommend anything else by him?


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 22, 2017)

Dragnet said:


> I'm about half way through Lanark by Alasdair Gray at the moment, but I doubt I'll finish it by the the end of the year.


I've had that on my to-read shelf/bookcase for years? Is it worth the commitment?


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 22, 2017)

ringo said:


> 39/45 The Lumber Room - Saki


What did you think of it? I found it a bit disturbing, esp cos I had to read it to a bunch of kids


----------



## Dragnet (Dec 23, 2017)

Threshers_Flail said:


> I also loved Lanark, could you recommend anything else by him?



The only other one of his that I've read is '1982, Janine', which is genuinely excellent; one of my favourite novels. 



Orang Utan said:


> I've had that on my to-read shelf/bookcase for years? Is it worth the commitment?



I'm probably not far enough in to make a proper judgement, but I've been enjoying it so far.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 23, 2017)

75. The Conquest of Bread - Peter Kropotkin


----------



## billy_bob (Dec 23, 2017)

Threshers_Flail said:


> I also loved Lanark, could you recommend anything else by him?



Poor Things is good (you probably need to have read Frankenstein first). I really enjoyed Every Short Story a couple of years ago - which does what it says on the tin. More range than most writers in terms of style and subject matter.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 24, 2017)

Okay, so I'm done. I'm reading _Les Miserables_ again and was hoping to finish it before the new year, not likely now as I have writing to get on with. I beat my target, which I'm pleased about, and looking forward to next year and a new batch of books.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Dec 24, 2017)

1/25 Ken Follett - World Without End
2/25 Frances Hardinge - Fly By Night
3/25 Larry McMurtry - Lonesome Dove
4/25 Roald Dahl - Madness (short stories)
5/25 Raymond Chandler - The Big Sleep
6/25 David Rodigan - My Life in Reggae
7/25 Alan Garner - The Owl Service
8/25 William Goldman - The Princess Bride
9/25 George Orwell - Burmese Days
10/25 John Steinbeck - Cannery Row
11/25 Bill Beverly - Dodgers
12/25 Brian Jacques - Redwall
13/25 Philip Pullman - Northern Lights (reread)
14/25 Stephen P Kershaw - A Brief History of the Roman Empire: Rise and Fall
15/25 China Miéville - Perdido Street Station
16/25 Neil Gaiman - Norse Mythology
17/25 Philip Pullman - The Subtle Knife (reread)
18/25 Philip Pullman - The Amber Spyglass (reread)
19/25 James S A Corey - Leviathan Wakes
20/25 Felicia Day - You're Never Weird On The Internet (almost)
21/25 James S A Corey - Caliban's War
22/25 James S A Corey - Abbadon's Gate
23/25 Stieg Larsson - The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo
24/25 Andrew Michael Hurley - The Loney
25/25 Alastair Reynolds - Blue Remembered Earth
26/25 George Orwell - Coming Up For Air
27/25 Philip Pullman - La Belle Sauvage
28/25 Stieg Larsson - The Girl Who Played With Fire

29/25 James S A Corey - Cibola Burn

Another Expanse book, was good. I think that's my last book this year.


----------



## Signal 11 (Dec 24, 2017)

16/20 - Unlikely Warriors: The Extraordinary Story of the Britons Who Fought for Spain - Richard Baxell
17/20 - House Mother Normal - B. S. Johnson
18/20 - Socialism: Utopian and Scientific - Friedrich Engels


----------



## imposs1904 (Dec 25, 2017)

1/26 The Invoice: A Novel by Jonas Karlsson
2/26 Porridge by Dick Clement, Ian La Frenais and Ian Marshall (Reread)
3/26 Up The Junction by Nell Dunn
4/26 The Fallen: Life In and Out of Britain's Most Insane Group by Dave Simpson
5/26 All Backs Were Turned by Marek Hlasko
6/26 The Crazy Gang by Dave Bassett and Wally Downes
*
7/26 Lean on Pete by Willy Vlautin
*
A writer I wouldn't have discovered if it wasn't for this thread. Thank you.


----------



## 8115 (Dec 25, 2017)

1/20 My Cousin Rachel, Daphne du Maurier
2/20 Why I'm No Longer Talking To White People About Race, Reni Eddo-Lodge
3/20 Miss Peregrine's Home for Peculiar Children, Ransom Riggs
4/20 Capitalism: A Ghost Story, Arundhati Roy
5/20 The Private Patient, PD James
6/20 The Outrun, Amy Liptrot
7/20 The Ministry of Utmost Happiness, Arundhati Roy
8/20 The Underground Railway, Colson Whitehead
9/20 The Sense of an Ending, Julian Barnes
10/20 White Teeth, Zadie Smith
11/20 Abandoned Buildings in North Texas, Jen Waldo
12/20 Christodora, Tim Murphy
13/20 Nocturnes, Kazuo Ishiguro
14/20 La Belle Sauvage, Philip Pullman
15/20 Cousins, Salley Vickers
16/20 Heroes of the Frontier, Dave Eggers
17/20 The Bricks that Built the Houses, Kate Tempest
18/20 All My Puny Sorrows, Miriam Toews
19/20 Hollow City, Ransom Riggs 
*20/20 Heft, Liz Moore *


----------



## 8115 (Dec 25, 2017)

1/20 My Cousin Rachel, Daphne du Maurier
2/20 Why I'm No Longer Talking To White People About Race, Reni Eddo-Lodge
3/20 Miss Peregrine's Home for Peculiar Children, Ransom Riggs
4/20 Capitalism: A Ghost Story, Arundhati Roy
5/20 The Private Patient, PD James
6/20 The Outrun, Amy Liptrot
7/20 The Ministry of Utmost Happiness, Arundhati Roy
8/20 The Underground Railway, Colson Whitehead
9/20 The Sense of an Ending, Julian Barnes
10/20 White Teeth, Zadie Smith
11/20 Abandoned Buildings in North Texas, Jen Waldo
12/20 Christodora, Tim Murphy
13/20 Nocturnes, Kazuo Ishiguro
14/20 La Belle Sauvage, Philip Pullman
15/20 Cousins, Salley Vickers
16/20 Heroes of the Frontier, Dave Eggers
17/20 The Bricks that Built the Houses, Kate Tempest
18/20 All My Puny Sorrows, Miriam Toews
19/20 Hollow City, Ransom Riggs
20/20 Heft, Liz Moore 
*21/20 Ecstasy, Irvine Welsh*


----------



## Ptolemy (Dec 26, 2017)

1/30. _Owning Up_ - George Melly.
2/30. _Meditations_ - Marcus Aurelius.
3/30. _Fear & Loathing on the Campaign Trail '72_ - Hunter S. Thompson.
4/30. _One Hundred Years of Solitude_ - Gabriel Garcia Marquez.
5/30._ The Silk Roads_ - Peter Frankopan.
6/30. _The Communist Manifesto_ - Karl Marx & Friedrich Engels.
7/30. _Pol Pot: The History of a Nightmare_ - Philip Short.
8/30. _Orlando: A Biography_ - Virginia Woolf.
9/30. _For Whom the Bell Tolls _- Ernest Hemingway.
10/30. _To Have and Have Not_ - Ernest Hemingway.
11/30. _Marriage and the Family in the Middle Ages_ - Frances & Joseph Gies.
12/30. _Corbyn: The Strange Rebirth of Radical Politics_ - Richard Seymour.
13/30. _Nightmare of Ecstasy: The Life and Art of Edward D. Wood, Jr._ - Rudolph Grey.
14/30. _The History Man _- Malcolm Bradbury.
15/30. _Born to Run_ - Bruce Springsteen.
16/30. _Cambodia: 1975 - 1982_ - Michael Vickery.
17/30. _Quotations from Chairman Mao Tse-Tung_ - Mao Zedong.
18/30. _Farewell, My Lovely_ - Raymond Chandler.
19/30. _The Lady in the Lake_ - Raymond Chandler.
20/30. _Three Tang Dynasty Poets _- Wang Wei (Youcheng), Li Bai and Du Fu.
21/30. _Lenin for Beginners_ - Richard Appignanesi.
22/30. _The Ragged Trousered Philanthropists_ - Robert Tressell.
23/30. _Thérèse Raquin_ - Émile Zola.
24/30. _The Twelve Caesars _- Suetonius (re-read).
25/30. _The Rum Diary_ - Hunter S. Thompson.
26/30. _The Big Sleep _- Raymond Chandler.
27/30. _A Short History of the Labour Party_ - Henry Pelling.
28/30. _"Saving the World"?: Gordon Brown Reconsidered_ - William Keegan
29/30. _Germinal_ - Émile Zola.
30/30. _Nana _- Émile Zola.
*31/30. Wuthering Heights - Emily* *Brontë
*
I admit, I didn't know anything about this book beyond "Heathcliff", "Cathy" and "wild, windswept moors". It was hardly Romeo and Juliet set in Yorkshire. What an astounding book, and I'm so glad to have read it at long last.


----------



## D'wards (Dec 27, 2017)

1/26 - Blood Meridian - Cormac McCarthy (reread)
2/26 - Dead Funny: Horror Stories by Comedians - Edited by Robin Ince and Johnny Mains
3/26 - Frank Skinner on the Road by Frank Skinner
4/26 - Karlology by Karl Pilkington
5/26 - Wolf Hall by Hilary Mantel
6/26 - Pennine Walkies by Mark Wallington
7/26 - The Secret Diary of Adrian Mole age 13 3/4 by Sue Townsend (reread)
8/26 - All the Pretty Horses by Cormac McCarthy
9/26 - 2001 A Space Odyssey by Arthur C. Clarke (reread)
10/26 - Born to Run by Bruce Springsteen
11/26 - The Girl on the Train by Paula Hawkins
12/26 - Dead Funny Encore: More Horror Stories by Comedians - Edited by Robin Ince and Johnny Mains
13/26 - The Growing Pains of Adrian Mole by Sue Townsend (reread)
14/26 - IT by Stephen King
15/26 - What Planet Am I On? by Shaun Ryder
16/26 - I Am Pilgrim by Terry Hayes
17/26 - The Crossing by Cormac McCarthy
18/26 - Clothes Clothes Clothes Music Music Music Boys Boys Boys by Viv Albertine
19/26 - Watership Down by Richard Adams
20/26 - The True Confessions of Adrian Albert Mole by Sue Townsend (reread)
21/26 - The Martian by Andy Weir
22/40 - Don't You Leave Me Here by Wilko Johnson
23/40 - Adrian Mole: The Wilderness Years by Sue Townsend (reread)
24/40 - The Darling Buds of May by H.E. Bates
25/40 - The Son by Philipp Meyer
26/40 - Adrian Mole the Cappuccino Years by Sue Townsend (reread)
27/40 - Altered Carbon by Richard Morgan
28/40 - The Men Who Stare at Goats by Jon Ronson
29/40 - Frankenstein by Mary Shelley
30/40 - Adrian Mole and the Small Amphibians by Sue Townsend
31/40 - Undisclosed by Steve Alten
32/40 - Head On by Julian Cope
33/40 - Disgrace by J.M. Coetzee
34/40 - Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone by J.K. Rowling (reread)
35/40 - Rule of the Bone by Russell Banks (reread)
36/40 - Holidays in Hell by P. J. O'Rourke
37/40 - Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets by J.K. Rowling (reread)
38/40 - The Time-Traveller's Wife by Audrey Niffenegger
39/40 - Repossessed by Julian Cope
40/40 - Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban by J.K. Rowling
41/40 - A Simple Plan by Scott Smith
42/40 - Dispatches from the Sofa - Frank Skinner
43/40 - James Acaster's Classic Scrapes by James Acaster
44/40 - The White Tiger by Aravind Adiga


----------



## Ptolemy (Dec 27, 2017)

1/30. _Owning Up_ - George Melly.
2/30. _Meditations_ - Marcus Aurelius.
3/30. _Fear & Loathing on the Campaign Trail '72_ - Hunter S. Thompson.
4/30. _One Hundred Years of Solitude_ - Gabriel Garcia Marquez.
5/30._ The Silk Roads_ - Peter Frankopan.
6/30. _The Communist Manifesto_ - Karl Marx & Friedrich Engels.
7/30. _Pol Pot: The History of a Nightmare_ - Philip Short.
8/30. _Orlando: A Biography_ - Virginia Woolf.
9/30. _For Whom the Bell Tolls _- Ernest Hemingway.
10/30. _To Have and Have Not_ - Ernest Hemingway.
11/30. _Marriage and the Family in the Middle Ages_ - Frances & Joseph Gies.
12/30. _Corbyn: The Strange Rebirth of Radical Politics_ - Richard Seymour.
13/30. _Nightmare of Ecstasy: The Life and Art of Edward D. Wood, Jr._ - Rudolph Grey.
14/30. _The History Man _- Malcolm Bradbury.
15/30. _Born to Run_ - Bruce Springsteen.
16/30. _Cambodia: 1975 - 1982_ - Michael Vickery.
17/30. _Quotations from Chairman Mao Tse-Tung_ - Mao Zedong.
18/30. _Farewell, My Lovely_ - Raymond Chandler.
19/30. _The Lady in the Lake_ - Raymond Chandler.
20/30. _Three Tang Dynasty Poets _- Wang Wei (Youcheng), Li Bai and Du Fu.
21/30. _Lenin for Beginners_ - Richard Appignanesi.
22/30. _The Ragged Trousered Philanthropists_ - Robert Tressell.
23/30. _Thérèse Raquin_ - Émile Zola.
24/30. _The Twelve Caesars _- Suetonius (re-read).
25/30. _The Rum Diary_ - Hunter S. Thompson.
26/30. _The Big Sleep _- Raymond Chandler.
27/30. _A Short History of the Labour Party_ - Henry Pelling.
28/30. _"Saving the World"?: Gordon Brown Reconsidered_ - William Keegan.
29/30. _Germinal_ - Émile Zola.
30/30. _Nana _- Émile Zola.
31/30. _Wuthering Heights_ - Emily Brontë.
*32/30. The Tunnel Under the World/The Hated - Frederik Pohl.
*
These two short stories were a Christmas present from my mum who really likes his work; I'd never heard of him before. Sharp, suspenseful sci-fi with unexpected twists - what's not to love?


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Dec 27, 2017)

Never voted in the original poll, but I'm at 39 so far this year - might start Ted Chiang's _Arrival_ tonight, make it a round 40 for the year.


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 28, 2017)

1/65 - Laurie Lee - Village Christmas and Other Notes on the English Year
2/65 - John Irving - A Prayer for Owen Meany (1/10*)
3/65 - Ben Aaronovitch - Moon Over Soho
4/65 - William Boyd - Any Human Heart (2/10)
5/65 - Douglas Adams - Dirk Gently's Holistic Detective Agency
6/65 - John Steinbeck - Tortilla Flat
7/65 - Andrew Michael Hurley - The Loney
8/65 - Tana French - Into The Woods (Dublin Murder Squad 1) (3/10)
9/65 - Larry McMurty - Lonesome Dove (4/10)
10/65 - Denise Mina - The Dead Hour (Paddy Meehan 2)
11/65 - Ian Rankin - The Flood
12/65 - Denise Mina - Slip of the Knife (Paddy Meehan 3)
13/65 - Neil Gaiman - Trigger Warning: Short Fictions and Disturbances
14/65 - Bill Beverly - Dodgers
15/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Face of Trespass
16/65 - John Irving - The World According to Garp (5/10)
17/65 - Val McDermid - Out of Bounds
18/65 - Stuart Maconie - Hope and Glory: A People's History of Modern Britain
19/65 - Margaret Atwood - Oryx and Crake
20/65 - Kate Atkinson - Emotionally Weird
21/65 - Roald Dahl - Madness
22/65 - Tana French - The Likeness (Dublin Murder Squad 2) (6/10)
23/65 - Daniel Woodrell - The Maid's Version
24/65 - Laline Paull - The Bees
25/65 - Jonathan Franzen - Freedom (7/10)
26/65 - Nicola Morgan - Blame My Brain: The Amazing Teenage Brain Revealed
27/65 - Arundhati Roy - The God of Small Things
28/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Killing Doll
29/65 - Denise Mina - Sanctum
30/65 - John Williams - Butcher's Crossing
31/65 - Anita Brookner - Hotel Du Lac
32/65 - Peter James - Need You Dead
33/65 - Stephen King - Carrie
34/65 - Andy Hamilton - The Star Witness
35/65 - Jessie Burton - The Muse
36/65 - Stephen King - Christine (8/10)
37/65 - Belinda Bauer - The Beautiful Dead
38/65 - John Irving - The Cider House Rules (9/10)
39/65 - Ruth Rendell - A New Lease of Death
40/65 - Stephen King - It (10/10)
41/65 - Annie Proulx - Heart Songs
42/65 - Ruth Rendell - Wolf to The Slaughter
43/65 - Bret Easton Ellis - American Psycho
44/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Best Man To Die
45/65 - Sarah Perry - The Essex Serpent
46/65 - Ruth Rendell - A Guilty Thing Surprised
47/65 - David Mitchell - number9dream
48/65 - Ruth Rendell - No More Dying Then
49/65 - Denise Mina - The Long Drop
50/65 - Ruth Rendell - Murder Being Done Once
51/65 - Jon McGregor - So Many Ways to Begin
52/65 - Owen King & Stephen King - Sleeping Beauties (11/10)
53/65 - Ruth Rendell - Some Lie and Some Die
54/65 - Kurt Vonnegut - Slaughterhouse Five
55/65 - Kazuo Ishiguro - Never Let Me Go
56/65 - Ruth Rendell - Shake Hands For Ever
57/65 - Jack London - The Call of The Wild
58/65 - Emma Donoghue - The Wonder
59/65 - Nic Pizzolatto - Between Here and the Yellow Sea
60/65 - Ruth Rendell - A Sleeping Life
61/65 - Ian McEwan - The Innocent
62/65 - Jon Ronson - Them: Adventures with Extremists
63/65 - William Boyd - The Blue Afternoon
64/65 - Ruth Rendell - Put on by Cunning
65/65 - Jason Arnopp - The Last Days of Jack Sparks
66/65 - Charles Dickens - A Christmas Carol
67/65 - P D James - The Mistletoe Murder and Other Stories
*
68/65 - John Irving - Last Night in Twisted River (12/10)*


----------



## marty21 (Dec 28, 2017)

1/75 Sanctuary : After it Happened Book 5 -  Devon C Ford
2/75 1916 : The Morning After - Tim Pat Coogan
3/75 Last Stand at Saber River - Elmore Leonard
4/75 After : The Shock - Scott Nicholson
5/75 After : The Echo - Scott Nicholson
6/75 After : Milepost 291 - Scott Nicholson
7/75 After : Whiteout - Scott Nicholson
8/75 After : Red Scare - Scott Nicholson
9/75 Surviving The Evacuation : Ireland - Book 9 -Frank Tayell
10/75 Crisis - Frank Gardner
11/75 Outcast London : A Study in the Relationship Between Classes in Victorian Society - Gareth Stedman Jones
12/75 After : Dying Light - Scott Nicholson
13/75 The Ruins - T W Piperbrook
14/75 Confederates - Thomas Keneally
15/75 Black Water Lilies - Michel Bussi
16/75 The Revenge of History - Seumas Milne
17/75 The Great War : The American Front - Harry Turtledove.
18/75 The Wrong Side of Goodbye - Michael Connelly
19/75 Surviving The Evacuation : The Last Candidate - Book 10 . Frank Tayell
20/75 The Gunslinger : The Dark Tower - Stephen King.
21/75 Out of Bounds - Val McDermid
22/75 Hurst - Robin Crumby
23/75 The Great War : Walk In Hell - Harry Turtledove
24/75 Cold Earth - Ann Cleeves
25/75 Critical Dawn - Darren Wearmouth & Colin Barnes
26/75 Critical Path - Wearmouth & Barnes
27/75 Critical Strike - Wearmouth & Barnes
28/75 The Birdwatcher - William Shaw
29/75 Dodgers - Bill Beverly
30/75 Dark Town - Thomas Mullen
31/75 A Hero In France - Alan Furst
32/75 Reelin' in The Years : The Soundtrack of a Northern Life. - Mark Radcliffe
33/75 The Scarecrow - Michael Connelly
34/75 Roads :A Millennial Journey Along America''s Great Interstate Highways - Larry McMurtry
35/75 Rebellion: After It Happened Book 6 - Devon C Ford
36/75 Sentinel - Robin Crumby
37/75 The Fire Sermon - Raphael Dogg
38/75 Earth Alone - Daniel Arenson
39/75 Earth Lost - Daniel Arenson
40/75 Earth Rising - Daniel Arenson
41/75 I am Pilgrim - Terry Hayes
42/75 To Kill The President - Sam Bourne
43/75 The Contours of American History - William Appleman Williams
44/75 The Killing of Osama Bin Laden - Seymour Hersh.
45/75 Nomad - James Swallow
46/75 Surviving The Evacuation: Search and Rescue . Book 11 - Frank Tayell
47/75 The Strength of the Wolf : The Secret History of America's War on Drugs - Douglas Valentine.
48/75 I Am Missing - Tim Weaver.
49/75 Exile - James Swallow
50/75  The Ministry of Nostalgia - Owen Hatherley
51/75 The Age of Jihad - Patrick Cockburn
52/75 Holy Island - LJ Ross
53/75 Sycamore Gap - LJ Ross
54/75 Heavenfield - LJ Ross
55/75 Angel - LJ Ross
56/75 High Force - LJ Ross
57/75 Cragside - LJ Ross
58/75 Extreme Measures - Vince Flynn
59/75 Transfer of Power - Vince Flynn
60/75 The Third Option - Vince Flynn
61/75 Seperation of Power - Vince Flynn
62/75 Executive Power - Vince Flynn
63/75 The Great War : Breakthroughs - Harry Turtledove
64/75 Memorial Day - Vince Flynn
65/75 Consent To Kill - Vince Flynn
66/75 Act of Treason - Vince Flynn
67/75 Protect and Defend - Vince Flynn
68/75 Endangered Nation - Frank Tayell
69/75 Corpus - Rory Clements
70/75 Dark Skies LJ Ross

***********************
71/75 - October: The Story of the Russian Revolution - China Mieville


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 28, 2017)

1/60 Richard Price - The Whites
2/60 Ali Smith - Public Library & Other Stories
3/60 Hannah Eaton - Naming Monsters
4/60 Jeff Vandermeer - Authority
5/60 Simon Garfield - To The Letter - A Celebration Of The Lost Art Of Letter Writing
6/60 Claire North - The Sudden Appearance Of Hope
7/60 Dan Lepard - Short & Sweet
8/60 Stella Gibbons - Cold Comfort Farm
9/60 George RR Martin - A Feast For Crows
10/60 Haruki Murakami - What I Talk About When I Talk About Running
11/60 Adam Roberts - The Thing Itself
12/60 Roger Crowley - Empires Of The Sea The Final Battle For The Mediterranean, 1521-1580
13/60 Philip Hoare - Leviathan, or The Whale
14/60 Johan Hari - Chasing The Scream (don't bother reading this, it's shite)
15/60 George RR Martin - A Dance With Dragons: Dreams & Dust
16/60 George RR - A Dance With Dragons: After The Feast
17/60 Gilbert Shelton - The Freak Brothers Omnibus: Every Freak Brothers Story Rolled Into One Bumper Package
18/60 Jeff Vandermeer - Acceptance
19/60 Dan Rhodes - Little Hands Clapping
20/60 Terry Pratchett & Neil Gaiman - Good Omens.
21/60 Graeme Macrae Burnet - His Bloody Project
22/60 Grace Jones - I'll Never Write My Memoirs
23/60 Andrew Michael Hurley - The Loney
24/60 Bill Beverley - Dodgers
25/60 Christos Tsiolkas - The Slap
26/60 Lynley Dodd - Hairy Maclary, Shoo
27/60 David Ellwand - Head, Shoulders, Knees & Toes
28/60 Storytime Tales - I Love You, Mummy
29/60 Victoria Tebbs - See & Say: Baby Jesus Story
30/60 Unknown - Play With Peppa: A Puppet Play Book
31/60 Valerie Thomas/Korky Paul - Winnie's Dinosaur Day
32/60 Unknown - Tell Me About The Farm
33/60 Carol Lawson - The Big Wish
34/60 Carol Benoist/Cathy Gilmore - Easter Bunny's Amazing Day
35/60 Frances Barry - Duckie's Ducklings
36/60 Unknown - Thomas & Friends: Edward and the Party
37/60 Janet & Allen Ahlberg - The Jolly Postman or Other People's Letters
38/60 Storytime Tales: Excuse Me!
39/60 Paul Beatty - The Sellout
40/60 Naomi Alderman - The Power
41/60 Ted Chiang - Stories Of Your Life
42/60 Nikesh Shukla (ed.) - The Good Immigrant
43/60  Apostolos Doxiadis, Christos H. Papadimitriou, Alecos Papadatos (illustrator), Annie Di Donna (illustrator) - Logicomix: An Epic Search For Truth
44/60 Nicholas Gurewitch - The Trial Of Colonel Sweeto & Other Stories
45/60 Robert Webb - How Not To Be A Boy
46/60 Philip Pullman - La Belle Sauvage
47/60 China Mieville - October: The Story Of The Russian Revolution
48/60 Jarett Kobek - I Hate The Internet
49/60 Giulia Enders - Gut: The Inside Story Of Our Body's Most Underrated Organ
50/60 Rob Davis - The Motherless Oven
51/60 Harvey Pekar - Another Day
52/60 Roz Chast - Can't We Talk About Something More Pleasant?
53/60 Jason Hazely & Joel Morris - The Ladybird Book Of The Quiet Night In
54/60 Jason Hazely & Joel Morris - The Ladybird Book Of The Big Night Out
55/60 Jason Hazely & Joel Morris - The Ladybird Book Of The Zombie Apocalypse
56/60 Jason Hazely & Joel Morris - The Ladybird Book Of The Hangover
57/60 Jason Hazely & Joel Morris - The Ladybird Book Of The Ex
58/60 Jason Hazely & Joel Morris - The Ladybird Book Of The Dog
59/60 Jason Hazely & Joel Morris - The Ladybird Book Of The Cat
60/60 Jason Hazely & Joel Morris - The Ladybird Book Of The Bay
61/60 Jenny Uglow - Mr Lear: A Life Of Art & Nonsense
62/60 John Lanchester - Capital
63/60 Authors Unknown - Laugh On The Loo


----------



## Shirl (Dec 28, 2017)

25 Dead Tomorrow - Peter James
2/25 August is a wicked Month - Edna O'brien
3/25 Gallows View - Peter Robinson
4/25 Lady Lupin's Book of Etiquette - Babette Cole
5/25 Talking to the dead - Harry Bingham
6/25 The 50/50 Killer - Steve Mosby
7/25 No Cure for Shell Shock - Dylan Orchard
8/25 Blood,Salt-Water - Denise Mina
9/25 The Letter - Kathryn Hughes. Amazon lied to me about this book. Number 1 best seller my arse. I only finished it because I'd given up on two books already this year.
10/25 The 39 Steps - John Buchan
11/25 Dead like You - Peter James
12/25 The Goldfinch -Donna Tart
13/25 Travels with my Aunt - Graham Green
14/25 Dead Man's Grip Peter-James
15/25 Turning Blue - Benjamin Myers
16/25 These Darkening Days - Benjamin Myers
17/25 Holy Island - LJ Ross
18/25 We Want Plates - Ross McGinnes
19/25 Jeremy Corbyn Annual 2018
20/25 Morelabraorable - Villager Jim

Last 3 were Christmas quickies 
I'll never manage 5 books in 3 days so I've failed again


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 28, 2017)

1/49 - Dave Eggers - The Circle
2/49 - John Masefield - The Box of Delights
3/49 - Jenny Nimmo - The Rinaldi Ring
4/49 - Sarah Helm - If This Is A Woman
5/49 - Art Spiegelman - Maus
6/49 - Will Ferguson - 419
7/49 - Bram Stoker - Dracula
8/49 - Paul Cornell - Witches of Lychford
9/49 - John Connolly - Night Music
10/49 - Kristin Cashore - Graceling
11/49 - Deborah Levy - Swimming Home
12/49 - Sue Lloyd-Roberts - The War on Women
13/49 - Belinda Bauer - The Shut Eye
14/49 - Ann Leckie - Ancillary Justice
15/49 - Adrian Tchaikovsky - Children of Time
16/49 - Stephen King - Bag of Bones
17/49 - Jon McGregor - Reservoir 13
18/49 - Jeff Vandermeer - Borne
19/49 - Jon Ronson - The Psychopath Test
20/49 - Susan Cain - Quiet: The power of introverts in a world that can't stop talking
21/49 - Naomi Alderman - The Power
22/49 - William Goldman - The Princess Bride

23/49 - Stephen King - 11.22.63


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 28, 2017)

1/10 - Chocky - John Wyndham
2/10 - Expecting - Chitra Ramaswamy
3/10 - The Spinning Heart - Donal Ryan
4/10 - The Magic Toyshop - Angela Carter
5/10 - Milk and Honey - Rupi Kaur
6/10 - Confessions of a Domestic Failure - Bunmi Laditan
7/10 - The Essex Serpent - Sarah Perry
8/10 - A Necklace of Raindrops - Joan Aiken

I'm halfway through 9 and 10 - one paper, one electronic - but not going to be done by Monday 

I've had a baby this year is my excuse


----------



## Riklet (Dec 29, 2017)

A belated update!

1/25 Walking the Portuguese Camino - Porto to Santiago - John Rowan
2/25 Capitalist Realism: Is There No Alternative? - Mark Ficher
3/25 - Dare to Bare Nudist Beach Guide To Gran Canaria - Alex Bramwell
4/25 Lonely Planet Guide to Canarias - Various
5/25 Postcapitalism: A Guide To Our Future - Paul Mason (*didnt finish, gave up, dont shoot me*)
6/25 100 Mejores Vinos Por Menos de 10e 2017 - Alicia Estrada
7/25 Best British Dishes - Margarite Patten
8/25 Sherry - Julian Jeffs
9/25 Adventures of Huckleberry Finn - Mark Twain
10/25 Pocket Wine Book 2017 - Hugh Johnson
11/25 High fidelity - Nick Hornby
12/25 Bom Dia Camaradas - Ondjaki
13/25 El Asesino de la Regañá - Julio Muñoz Gijon
14/25 Scagboys - Irvine Welsh
15/25 Los Supervinos 2018 - Juan C Martín
16/25 A sherry and a little plate of tapas - Kay Plunket-Hodge
17/25 Cami de Cavalls Menorca - Joan Mercadal
18/25 Walking on Menorca - Paddy Dillon
19/25 Wines of Portugal -  Approach Guide
20/25 Wild Guide to Portugal - Edwina Pitcher
21/25 A Survival Guide to the Portuguese Camino - Jeffery Barrera
22/25 Best Wines in the Supermarket 2018 - Ned Halley

Not finished yet...

*23/25 Ana Karenina - Tolstoy
24/25 Capital Vol 1- Karl Marx
25/25 Liberty and Property - Ellen Meiksins Wood
26/25 Frontlines: Battlefield Tours Of The Spanish Civil War - David Mathieson
*
Bit of a mixed bag! Not a disaster I suppose.  Read some long stuff. Short stuff. Shit stuff. Foody boozy stuff.  And challenging stuff. Stuff not in English.  And truly great stuff. Definitely not read 25 proper novels by any means but hoping to read more fiction next year. Just need to finish off Capital in the next 4 days!


----------



## Voley (Dec 29, 2017)

I'm literally halfway through a book atm and doubt I'll get it finished by the New Year. Might have to cheat a bit and stick it in next year's.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 29, 2017)

I'm going to fall short of the 75 target (was an ambitious target tbf) might finish 2 that I have on the go , to get up to 73 but no way I'll get to 75 . Working between Christmas and New Year has foiled me


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 29, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> 43/50 tim powers, last call (new york: perennial, 2003)


44/50 rory clements, corpus (london: zaffre, 2017)
45/50 bryan Talbot, grandville: force majeure (london: jonathan cape, 2017)
46/50 john masefield, the box of delights (london: lions, 1984)


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 29, 2017)

1/65 - Laurie Lee - Village Christmas and Other Notes on the English Year
2/65 - John Irving - A Prayer for Owen Meany (1/10*)
3/65 - Ben Aaronovitch - Moon Over Soho
4/65 - William Boyd - Any Human Heart (2/10)
5/65 - Douglas Adams - Dirk Gently's Holistic Detective Agency
6/65 - John Steinbeck - Tortilla Flat
7/65 - Andrew Michael Hurley - The Loney
8/65 - Tana French - Into The Woods (Dublin Murder Squad 1) (3/10)
9/65 - Larry McMurty - Lonesome Dove (4/10)
10/65 - Denise Mina - The Dead Hour (Paddy Meehan 2)
11/65 - Ian Rankin - The Flood
12/65 - Denise Mina - Slip of the Knife (Paddy Meehan 3)
13/65 - Neil Gaiman - Trigger Warning: Short Fictions and Disturbances
14/65 - Bill Beverly - Dodgers
15/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Face of Trespass
16/65 - John Irving - The World According to Garp (5/10)
17/65 - Val McDermid - Out of Bounds
18/65 - Stuart Maconie - Hope and Glory: A People's History of Modern Britain
19/65 - Margaret Atwood - Oryx and Crake
20/65 - Kate Atkinson - Emotionally Weird
21/65 - Roald Dahl - Madness
22/65 - Tana French - The Likeness (Dublin Murder Squad 2) (6/10)
23/65 - Daniel Woodrell - The Maid's Version
24/65 - Laline Paull - The Bees
25/65 - Jonathan Franzen - Freedom (7/10)
26/65 - Nicola Morgan - Blame My Brain: The Amazing Teenage Brain Revealed
27/65 - Arundhati Roy - The God of Small Things
28/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Killing Doll
29/65 - Denise Mina - Sanctum
30/65 - John Williams - Butcher's Crossing
31/65 - Anita Brookner - Hotel Du Lac
32/65 - Peter James - Need You Dead
33/65 - Stephen King - Carrie
34/65 - Andy Hamilton - The Star Witness
35/65 - Jessie Burton - The Muse
36/65 - Stephen King - Christine (8/10)
37/65 - Belinda Bauer - The Beautiful Dead
38/65 - John Irving - The Cider House Rules (9/10)
39/65 - Ruth Rendell - A New Lease of Death
40/65 - Stephen King - It (10/10)
41/65 - Annie Proulx - Heart Songs
42/65 - Ruth Rendell - Wolf to The Slaughter
43/65 - Bret Easton Ellis - American Psycho
44/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Best Man To Die
45/65 - Sarah Perry - The Essex Serpent
46/65 - Ruth Rendell - A Guilty Thing Surprised
47/65 - David Mitchell - number9dream
48/65 - Ruth Rendell - No More Dying Then
49/65 - Denise Mina - The Long Drop
50/65 - Ruth Rendell - Murder Being Done Once
51/65 - Jon McGregor - So Many Ways to Begin
52/65 - Owen King & Stephen King - Sleeping Beauties (11/10)
53/65 - Ruth Rendell - Some Lie and Some Die
54/65 - Kurt Vonnegut - Slaughterhouse Five
55/65 - Kazuo Ishiguro - Never Let Me Go
56/65 - Ruth Rendell - Shake Hands For Ever
57/65 - Jack London - The Call of The Wild
58/65 - Emma Donoghue - The Wonder
59/65 - Nic Pizzolatto - Between Here and the Yellow Sea
60/65 - Ruth Rendell - A Sleeping Life
61/65 - Ian McEwan - The Innocent
62/65 - Jon Ronson - Them: Adventures with Extremists
63/65 - William Boyd - The Blue Afternoon
64/65 - Ruth Rendell - Put on by Cunning
65/65 - Jason Arnopp - The Last Days of Jack Sparks
66/65 - Charles Dickens - A Christmas Carol
67/65 - P D James - The Mistletoe Murder and Other Stories
68/65 - John Irving - Last Night in Twisted River (12/10)
*
69/65 - Ruth Rendell - The Speaker of Mandarin*


----------



## Ptolemy (Dec 30, 2017)

1/30. _Owning Up_ - George Melly.
2/30. _Meditations_ - Marcus Aurelius.
3/30. _Fear & Loathing on the Campaign Trail '72_ - Hunter S. Thompson.
4/30. _One Hundred Years of Solitude_ - Gabriel Garcia Marquez.
5/30._ The Silk Roads_ - Peter Frankopan.
6/30. _The Communist Manifesto_ - Karl Marx & Friedrich Engels.
7/30. _Pol Pot: The History of a Nightmare_ - Philip Short.
8/30. _Orlando: A Biography_ - Virginia Woolf.
9/30. _For Whom the Bell Tolls _- Ernest Hemingway.
10/30. _To Have and Have Not_ - Ernest Hemingway.
11/30. _Marriage and the Family in the Middle Ages_ - Frances & Joseph Gies.
12/30. _Corbyn: The Strange Rebirth of Radical Politics_ - Richard Seymour.
13/30. _Nightmare of Ecstasy: The Life and Art of Edward D. Wood, Jr._ - Rudolph Grey.
14/30. _The History Man _- Malcolm Bradbury.
15/30. _Born to Run_ - Bruce Springsteen.
16/30. _Cambodia: 1975 - 1982_ - Michael Vickery.
17/30. _Quotations from Chairman Mao Tse-Tung_ - Mao Zedong.
18/30. _Farewell, My Lovely_ - Raymond Chandler.
19/30. _The Lady in the Lake_ - Raymond Chandler.
20/30. _Three Tang Dynasty Poets _- Wang Wei (Youcheng), Li Bai and Du Fu.
21/30. _Lenin for Beginners_ - Richard Appignanesi.
22/30. _The Ragged Trousered Philanthropists_ - Robert Tressell.
23/30. _Thérèse Raquin_ - Émile Zola.
24/30. _The Twelve Caesars _- Suetonius (re-read).
25/30. _The Rum Diary_ - Hunter S. Thompson.
26/30. _The Big Sleep _- Raymond Chandler.
27/30. _A Short History of the Labour Party_ - Henry Pelling.
28/30. _"Saving the World"?: Gordon Brown Reconsidered_ - William Keegan.
29/30. _Germinal_ - Émile Zola.
30/30. _Nana _- Émile Zola.
31/30. _Wuthering Heights_ - Emily Brontë.
32/30. _The Tunnel Under the World/The Hated _- Frederik Pohl.
*33/30. Betting the House: The Inside Story of the 2017 Election - Tim Ross and Tom McTague.
*
I heard about this book when someone on here (sadly can't remember who) mentioned reading this and saying it was good. A hugely interesting read with some real insights into the dysfunction of the Tory campaign (not least of which is Lynton Crosby's love of pro-May Hindi pop songs, enough to blast them out repeatedly at work in CCHQ!)

I might finish one last book before the end of New Year's Eve, but likely this will be my last read of the year. Thanks to this thread, I ended up reading 5x as many books this year as in 2016!


----------



## iona (Dec 30, 2017)

1) Insurgent - Veronica Roth
2) 1Q84, Book One - Haruki Murakami
3) 1Q84, Book Two - Haruki Murakami
4) Fatal Burn - Lisa Jackson
5) 1Q84, Book Three - Haruki Murakami
6) The Little Friend - Donna Tartt
7) Anathem - Neal Stephenson
8) Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep? - Philip K. Dick (reread)
9) Obelisk - Stephen Baxter
10) Take Back The Sky - Greg Bear
11) A Room Full of Bones - Elly Griffiths
12) The Year of the Flood - Margaret Atwood
13) The Thirst - Jo Nesbø
14) Dying Fall - Elly Griffiths
15) A Game of Thrones - George R. R. Martin
16) The Outcast Dead - Elly Griffiths
17) The Caltraps of Time - David I. Masson
18) The Zig Zag Girl - Elly Griffiths
19) A Clockwork Orange - Anthony Burgess
20) Earthman, Come Home - James Blish
21) They Shall Have Stars - James Blish


----------



## gawkrodger (Dec 30, 2017)

butchersapron said:


> 98 - General Theory of the Precariat: Great Recession, Revolution, Reaction  -  Alex Foti (Who'd of though the euromayday-chainworkers projects would end up in precarity chauvinism and eutopian fantiasies?)
> 99 - Platform Capitalism, - Nick Srnicek
> 100  - Working the Phones: Control and Resistance in Call Centres - Jamie Woodcock



Glad I'm not the only one who thought the Foti book is shit

What did you think of the Srnicek?


----------



## gawkrodger (Dec 30, 2017)

1 - Kilcullen - Out of the Mountains
2 - McAlevey - Raising Expectations (and Raising Hell) - re-read
3 - Srnicek - Platform Capitalism
4 - Frase - Four Futures
5 - Dickens - Night Walks
6 - Ellis & Henderson - English Planning in Crisis
7- Beaumont - Night Walking: A Nocturnal History of London
8 - Dunn - Dark Matters: A Manifesto for the Nocturnal City
9 - Mieville - The City & The City
10 - Benjamin - One-way Street and other writings
11- Schlosser - Gods of Metal
12 - Machiavelli - The Prince
13 - Mieville - Perdido Street Station
14 - Shaw + Graham (eds.) - Our Digital Rights to the City
15 - William Morris - The Pilgrims of Hope
16 - Mieville - The Scar
17 - Mieville - Iron Council
18 - Steinbeck - The Pearl
19 - Mieville - Kraken
20 - Graham - Cities under siege: The new military urbanism
21 - Fisher - Capitalist Realism (re-read for a reading group)
22 - Nagle - Kill All Normies
23 - Pettifor - The Production of Money
24 - McKinstry - Spitfire
25 - Liz Berry - Black Country
26 - McKinstry - Lancaster
27 - Adamczak - Communism for Kids
28 - Southwood - Non-Stop Inertia (re-read for this reading group)
29 - Gabriel Garcia Marquez - Clandestine in Chile
30 - Durand - Fictious Capital: How Finance is appropriating our future
31 - Varoufakis - Adults in the room
32 - Mieville - October
33 - Meiksins Wood - The Origins of Capitalism: A Longer View* - *excellent. Read a few journal articles by her, but never read any of her books, more fool me
34 - Woodcock - Working the Phones: Control and Resistance in Call Centres
35 - Foti - General Theory of the Precariat: Great Recession, Revolution, Reaction - don't bother
36 - Hardt + Negri - Labour of Dionysus (Cheers Butchers!) - do bother - I should note I only read the chapters in this which interest me at the mo, but I'm counting it!
*37 - Mieville - The Last Days of the New Paris
38 - John Dolan - The War Nerd Iliad*


----------



## Me76 (Dec 30, 2017)

1/50 Teenage Revolution, Alan Davies
2/50 The Third Woman, Jonathan Freedland
3/50 The Art of Peeling an Orange, Victoria Avilan
4/50 Courting Trouble, Lisa M Hawkins
5/50 Dr Vigilante, Alberto Hazan
6/50 the Husband's Secret, Liane Moriarty
7/50 Sleep Tight, Rachel Abbot
8/50 A Dark Adapted Eye, Barbara Vine 
9/50 Patchwork Man, DB Martin
10/50 Gone Bad, JB Turner
11/50 The Devil Wears Prada, Lauren Weisberger
12/50 The Cry, Helen Fitzgerald
13/50 While My Eyes Were Closed, Linda Green
14/50 Total Victim Theory, Ian Ballard
15/50 Alternate Lifestyles, Lisa M Hawkins
16/50 Dodgers, Bill Beverly
17/50 Tess of the D'urbervilles, Thomas Hardy
18/50 Secrets of Happiness, Lucy Diamond
19/50 St Lucy's home for girls raised by wolves, Karen Russell
20/50 Love Nina, Nina Stubbs
21/50 Innocence, Dean Koontz
22/50 Diamonds in the Sky, MA Harper
23/50 Son of a Serial Killer, Jams N Roses
24/50 Blood of a Serial Killer, Jams N Roses. 
25/50 When my Ship Comes In, Sue Wilsher
26/50 Fanatic, Jams N Roses
27/50 Brilliant & Forever, Kevin McNeil
28/50 The Girl in the Maze, RK Jackson
29/50 The Martian, Andy Weir
30/50 High Rise, JG Ballard
31/50 Affliction, Laurell K Hamilton
32/50 Slip, David Estes
33/50 Synchronised Breathing, Tara Ellison
34/50 Savage Lane, Jason Starr
35/50 A Smudge of Gray, Jonathan Sturak
36/50 A Family Saga, Patricia Jetson
37/50 High Society, Ben Elton
38/50 The Wonder, Emma Donoghue
39/50 Hunter / Prey, Sam Sisavath
40/50 Taking Flight, Adrian Magnuson. 
41/50 Sleeping Beauties, Stephen and Owen King
42/50 Focused and Challenged, Lisa M Hawkins. 
43/50 Playing Dead, Julia Heaberlin
44/50 Miss You, Kate Eberlen
45/50 Northanger Abbey, Jane Austen
46/50 Creatures of Appetite, Todd Travis
47/50 Before We Met, Lucie Whitehouse
48/50 Cold Fear, Rick Mofina
49/50 The Bonesetter's Daughter, Amy Tan
50/50 Among Wolves, RA Hakok
51 The Cursed Child, JK Rowling et al
52 Either Side of Midnight, Tori de Clare
53 The Versions of Us, Laura Barnett

That's me done for the year.


----------



## 8115 (Dec 30, 2017)

1/20 My Cousin Rachel, Daphne du Maurier
2/20 Why I'm No Longer Talking To White People About Race, Reni Eddo-Lodge
3/20 Miss Peregrine's Home for Peculiar Children, Ransom Riggs
4/20 Capitalism: A Ghost Story, Arundhati Roy
5/20 The Private Patient, PD James
6/20 The Outrun, Amy Liptrot
7/20 The Ministry of Utmost Happiness, Arundhati Roy
8/20 The Underground Railway, Colson Whitehead
9/20 The Sense of an Ending, Julian Barnes
10/20 White Teeth, Zadie Smith
11/20 Abandoned Buildings in North Texas, Jen Waldo
12/20 Christodora, Tim Murphy
13/20 Nocturnes, Kazuo Ishiguro
14/20 La Belle Sauvage, Philip Pullman
15/20 Cousins, Salley Vickers
16/20 Heroes of the Frontier, Dave Eggers
17/20 The Bricks that Built the Houses, Kate Tempest
18/20 All My Puny Sorrows, Miriam Toews
19/20 Hollow City, Ransom Riggs
20/20 Heft, Liz Moore
21/20 Ecstasy, Irvine Welsh
*22/20 May We Be Forgiven, A. M. Holmes*


----------



## iona (Dec 30, 2017)

1) Insurgent - Veronica Roth
2) 1Q84, Book One - Haruki Murakami
3) 1Q84, Book Two - Haruki Murakami
4) Fatal Burn - Lisa Jackson
5) 1Q84, Book Three - Haruki Murakami
6) The Little Friend - Donna Tartt
7) Anathem - Neal Stephenson
8) Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep? - Philip K. Dick (reread)
9) Obelisk - Stephen Baxter
10) Take Back The Sky - Greg Bear
11) A Room Full of Bones - Elly Griffiths
12) The Year of the Flood - Margaret Atwood
13) The Thirst - Jo Nesbø
14) Dying Fall - Elly Griffiths
15) A Game of Thrones - George R. R. Martin
16) The Outcast Dead - Elly Griffiths
17) The Caltraps of Time - David I. Masson
18) The Zig Zag Girl - Elly Griffiths
19) A Clockwork Orange - Anthony Burgess
20) Earthman, Come Home - James Blish
21) They Shall Have Stars - James Blish
22) The Time Machine - H. G. Wells


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 31, 2017)

gawkrodger said:


> Glad I'm not the only one who thought the Foti book is shit
> 
> What did you think of the Srnicek?


Well, there wasn't that much of it and what there was seemed to be summations of three or four other books. I felt the classifications of each platform were a bit vague and wobbly and not rooted enough materially.  And the suggestions for the future - state ran platforms allied with a state doled out basic income -  Ugh.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 31, 2017)

75. Post Captain - Patrick O'Brian
76. The End of Policing - Alex S. Vitale
77. Dido, Queen of Carthage - Christopher Marlowe
78. Non-Thinking in the Name of the Normative - Judith Butler


----------



## gawkrodger (Dec 31, 2017)

1 - Kilcullen - Out of the Mountains
2 - McAlevey - Raising Expectations (and Raising Hell) - re-read
3 - Srnicek - Platform Capitalism
4 - Frase - Four Futures
5 - Dickens - Night Walks
6 - Ellis & Henderson - English Planning in Crisis
7- Beaumont - Night Walking: A Nocturnal History of London
8 - Dunn - Dark Matters: A Manifesto for the Nocturnal City
9 - Mieville - The City & The City
10 - Benjamin - One-way Street and other writings
11- Schlosser - Gods of Metal
12 - Machiavelli - The Prince
13 - Mieville - Perdido Street Station
14 - Shaw + Graham (eds.) - Our Digital Rights to the City
15 - William Morris - The Pilgrims of Hope
16 - Mieville - The Scar
17 - Mieville - Iron Council
18 - Steinbeck - The Pearl
19 - Mieville - Kraken
20 - Graham - Cities under siege: The new military urbanism
21 - Fisher - Capitalist Realism (re-read for a reading group)
22 - Nagle - Kill All Normies
23 - Pettifor - The Production of Money
24 - McKinstry - Spitfire
25 - Liz Berry - Black Country
26 - McKinstry - Lancaster
27 - Adamczak - Communism for Kids
28 - Southwood - Non-Stop Inertia (re-read for this reading group)
29 - Gabriel Garcia Marquez - Clandestine in Chile
30 - Durand - Fictious Capital: How Finance is appropriating our future
31 - Varoufakis - Adults in the room
32 - Mieville - October
33 - Meiksins Wood - The Origins of Capitalism: A Longer View* - *excellent. Read a few journal articles by her, but never read any of her books, more fool me
34 - Woodcock - Working the Phones: Control and Resistance in Call Centres
35 - Foti - General Theory of the Precariat: Great Recession, Revolution, Reaction - don't bother
36 - Hardt + Negri - Labour of Dionysus (Cheers Butchers!) - do bother - I should note I only read the chapters in this which interest me at the mo, but I'm counting it!
37 - Mieville - The Last Days of the New Paris
38 - John Dolan - The War Nerd Iliad
*39 - Hall - The Uberfication of the University
40 - Marx + Engles - The Communist Manifesto - a shameless re-read to enable me to hit 40 books by the end of today!*


----------



## gawkrodger (Dec 31, 2017)

butchersapron said:


> Well, there wasn't that much of it and what there was seemed to be summations of three or four other books. I felt the classifications of each platform were a bit vague and wobbly and not rooted enough materially.  And the suggestions for the future - state ran platforms allied with a state doled out basic income -  Ugh.



I'm Not a fan of Srnicek's UBI obsession.

Not having read the main books he referenced, I found it a usefuldrawing together of other works, but as you alluded to, it felt like it was published 6-12 months too early - it read almost as a thinking through process, a publication of notes rather than a finished product


----------



## Signal 11 (Dec 31, 2017)

1/20 - Trawl - B. S. Johnson
2/20 - Games Without Frontiers - Joe Kennedy
3/20 - Redemption Song: The Definitive Biography of Joe Strummer - Chris Salewicz
4/20 - Racecraft: The Soul of Inequality in American Life - Karen E. Fields & Barbara J. Fields
5/20 - Towards a Science of Belief Systems - Edmund Griffiths
6/20 - Thomas Sankara: An African Revolutionary - Ernest Harsch
7/20 - General Strike: Trades Councils in Action - Emile Burns
8/20 - Clothes Clothes Clothes Music Music Music Boys Boys Boys - Viv Albertine
9/20 - Capital vol. 1 - Karl Marx
10/20 - Space Challenger: The Story of Guion Bluford - Jim Haskins & Kathleen Benson
11/20 - The Tribe - Jean-Michel Mension, tr. Donald Nicholson-Smith
12/20 - The Consul - Ralph Rumney, tr. Malcolm Imrie
13/20 - Cricket's Greatest Rivalry: A History of the Ashes in 10 Matches - Simon Hughes
14/20 - Flight: My Life In Mission Control - Chris Kraft
15/20 - Empire of Capital - Ellen Meiksins Wood
16/20 - Unlikely Warriors: The Extraordinary Story of the Britons Who Fought for Spain - Richard Baxell
17/20 - House Mother Normal - B. S. Johnson
18/20 - Socialism: Utopian and Scientific - Friedrich Engels
19/20 - The Civil War in France - Karl Marx
20/20 - The State: Its Historic Role - Peter Kropotkin
21/20 - The Origin of the Family, Private Property and the State - Friedrich Engels


----------



## marty21 (Dec 31, 2017)

marty21 said:


> I'm going to fall short of the 75 target (was an ambitious target tbf) might finish 2 that I have on the go , to get up to 73 but no way I'll get to 75 . Working between Christmas and New Year has foiled me


I have declared at 71


----------



## D'wards (Jan 1, 2018)

I have declared at 44, SMASHING my initial goal of 26, so I'm well happy with that.

Going for 26 again next year as I feel this is a good amount for me to read.

(I also set myself targets of 52 new films watched and 12 new (to me) albums listened to and "got into")


----------



## xenon (Jan 1, 2018)

Fallen a bit short.

01/25. Ancillary Justice - Ann Leckie
02/25. Google Hackking for Penetration Testers. 3rd Edition - Johnny Long, Bill Gardner, Justin Brown.
03/25. Software - Rudy Rucker.
04/25. Wetware - Rudy Rucker.
05/25. Freeware - Rudy Rucker.
06/25. Realware - Rudy Rucker
07/25. Survival of the Fittest: Heavy Metal in the 1990's - Greg Prat
08/25. The Delirium Brief - Charles Stross
09/25. Gridlinked - Neal Asher
10/25. The Line of Polity - Neal Asher
11/25. A Confederacy of Dunces - John Kennedy Toole
			12/25. Brass Man - Neal Asher
13/25. The Docker Book - James Turnbull
14/25. Social Engineering. The art of Human Hacking. - Christopher Hadnagy
15/25. Other Minds: The Octopus and the Evolution of Intelligent Life. Peter Godfrey-Smith
16/25. Life 3.0: Being Human in the Age of Artificial Intelligence. Max Tegmark
17/25. What Does This Button Do - Bruce Dickinson
18/25. The Mixing Engineer's Handbook 4th Edition - Bobby Owsinski 
19/25. Electronic Music: 25 Mixing Tips for Modern Electronic Music Production - Roy Wilkenfeld


----------



## pennimania (Jan 1, 2018)

pennimania said:


> 14. A Scent of Cloves - Nora Lofts
> 15. Testing Zero - N G Simsion
> 16. HMS Marlborough Will Enter Harbour - Nicholas Monsarrat
> 17. The View from the Corner Shop - Kathleen Hey


18. What Happened to the Corbetts - Nevil Shute
19. Look to Windward - Iain M Banks
20. The Checker Board - Nevil Shute
21. Landfall - Nevil Shute
22. Fame is the Spur - Howard Spring (reread)
23. Pastorale - Nevil Shute
24. Use of Weapons - Iain M Banks
25. A Monk at the Potter's Wheel - Vincent Eley
26. Time and the Hour - Howard Spring
27. The System of Objects - Jean Baudrillard


----------



## pennimania (Jan 1, 2018)

pennimania said:


> 18. What Happened to the Corbetts - Nevil Shute
> 19. Look to Windward - Iain M Banks
> 20. The Checker Board - Nevil Shute
> 21. Landfall - Nevil Shute
> ...


28. Two is Lonely - Lynn Reid Banks
29. The Rainbow Trail - Zane Grey
30. Riders of the Purple Sage - Zane Grey
31. Kind of Blue: a Political Memoir - Ken Clarke
32. The Co-Op's got Bananas - Hunter Davies


----------



## pennimania (Jan 1, 2018)

pennimania said:


> 28. Two is Lonely - Lynn Reid Banks
> 29. The Rainbow Trail - Zane Grey
> 30. Riders of the Purple Sage - Zane Grey
> 31. Kind of Blue: a Political Memoir - Ken Clarke
> 32. The Co-Op's got Bananas - Hunter Davies


33. The Sign of the Four - Arthur Conan Doyle
34. The Obesity Code - Jason Fung
35. Forager - Peter R Stone
36. The Alpha Plague - Michael Robertson
37. Little Men - Louisa May Alcott (reread)
38. The Sixth Extinction - Glen Johnson
39. The Wind in the Willows - Kenneth Grahame (reread)
40. Anna of the Five Towns - Arnold Bennett (reread)
41. The Inn at Eagle Point - Sherryl Woods

There are more - I've just been looking at my Kindle. Some of the apocalyptica are so terrible I can't even remember what they were about.

New Year - new books, I'm about to start Lady Susan - curiously the only Austen novel I haven't read.


----------



## braindancer (Jan 2, 2018)

1/20 - The Secret History - Donna Tartt
2/20 - The Grifters - Jim Thompson
3/20 - His Bloody Project - Graeme Macrae Burnet
4/20 - The Sellout - Paul Beatty
5/20 - The North Water - Ian McGuire
6/20 - The Little Friend - Donna Tartt
7/20 - Black Water Lillies - Michel Bussi
8/20 - The Essex Serpent - Sarah Perry
9/20 - The Mask of Dimitrios - Eric Ambler
10/20 - Girl in a Band - Kim Gordon
11/20 - We are all completely beside ourselves - Karen Joy Fowler
12/20 - The Son - Phillip Meyer
13/20 - The Power - Naomi Alderman
14/20 - Another Country - James Baldwin
15/20 - Station Eleven - Emily St. John Mandel
16/20 - The Haunting of Hill House - Shirley Jackson
17/20 - Requiem for a Dream - Hubert Selby Jr
18/20 - The Last Picture House - Larry Mcmurtry
19/20 - Concrete Island - J.G. Ballard
20/20 - Ashes of London - Andrew Taylor
21/20 - Bel Canto - Ann Patchett
22/20 - Cats Cradle - Kurt Vonnegurt
23/20 - Rosemary's Baby - Ira Levin
24/20 - Hag Seed - Margaret Atwood
25/20 - Child of God - Cormac McCarthy
25/20 - A Whole Life - Robert Seethahaler

First time I've exceeded my target!  Helped my spending more time on trains than ever before.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jan 4, 2018)

1/40 This Changes Everything: Capitalism versus the Climate - Naomi Klein
2/40 Feed - MT Andersen
3/40 Unstoppable - Bill Nye
4/40 Pride, Prejudice, and Zombies - Jane Austin and Seth Grahame-Smith
5/40 Uglies - Scott Westerfeld
6/40 Pretties - Scott Westerfeld
7/40 Specials - Scott Westerfeld
8/40 Extras - Scott Westerfeld
9/40 The Handmaids Tale - Margaret Atwood
10/40 Gone - Michael Grant
11/40 The Telomere Effect - Dr. Elizabeth Blackburn
12/40 Fated - Benedict Jacka
13/40 Hexed - Kevin Hearne
14/40 Hunted - Kevin Hearne
15/40 Bound - Kevin Hearne
15/40 Hidden - Kevin Hearne
16/40 Fated - Kevin Hearne
17/40 Chosen - Kevin Hearne
18/40 Tricked - Kevin Hearne
19/40 Trapped - Kevin Hearne
20/40 Culture Jam - Kalle Lash
21/40 Hounded - Kevin Hearne
22/40 Shattered - Kevin Hearne
23/40 Veiled - Benedict Jacka
24/40 Anne of Gree Gables - LM Montgomery
25/40 Hammered - Kevin Hearne

Pretty short list this year. 

I my defense, I don't think I got all of them on the list.


----------



## ringo (Jan 8, 2018)

1/45 And The Ass Saw The Angel - Nick Cave
2/45 Rant - Chuck Palahniuk
3/45 Thank You, Jeeves - PG Wodehouse
4/45 Disgrace - J.M. Coetzee
5/45 Dodgers - Bill Beverly
6/45 Fup - Jim Dodge
7/45 Dirty Havana Trilogy - Pedro Juan Gutierrez
8/45 Silk - Alessandro Baricco
9/45 Breakfast Of Champions - Kurt Vonnegut
10/45 The Sun Also Rises - Ernest Hemingway
11/45 Rodigan: My Life In Reggae - David Rodigan
12/45 Empire Of The Sun - JG Ballard
13/45 Post Office - Charles Bukowski
14/45 Chronicle Of A Death Foretold - Gabriel Garcia Marquez
15/45 The Saga Of Erik The Viking - Terry Jones
16/45 The End Of The Affair - Graham Greene
17/45 The Little Friend - Donna Tartt
18/45 Demon Dentist - David Walliams
19/45 Koko Takes A Holiday - Kieran Shea
20/45 The Son - Phillip Meyer
21/45 Futuristic Violence And Fancy Suits - David Wong
22/45 Cold Comfort Farm - Stella Gibbons
23/45 The Power Of The Dog - Thomas Savage
24/45 Friction - Joe Stretch
25/45 By Grand Central Station I Sat Down And Wept - Elizabeth Smart
26/45 Human Croquet - Kate Atkinson
27/45 Niwaki: Pruning, shaping and training trees the Japanese way - Jake Hobson
28/45 The Blind Assassin - Margaret Atwood
29/45 Still Midnight - Denise Mina
30/45 The Intimate Diary Of A London Call Girl - Belle De Jour
31/45 Recovery: Freedom From Our Addictions - Russell Brand
32/45 La Belle Sauvage - Philip Pullman
33/45 Last Argument Of Kings - Joe Abercrombie
34/45 The Pearl - John Steinbeck
35/45 1984 - George Orwell (Reread)
36/45 All That Man Is - David Szalay
37/45 Sredni Vashtar - Saki
38/45 Cat Person - Kristen Roupenian
39/45 The Lumber Room - Saki
40/45 If You Liked School You'll Love Work - Irvine Welsh
41/45 The Pier Falls - Mark Haddon
Well written, but incredibly bleak.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Feb 3, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> 1/48 Sanjay Chaturvedi and Timothy Doyle - _Climate Terror: A Critical Geopolitics of Climate Change_
> 2/48 Poul Anderson - _Tau Zero_
> 3/48 David Mitchell - _The Bone Clocks_
> 4/48 Asa Briggs -_ Victorian Cities_
> ...


SpookyFrank How was Homo Deus?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 3, 2018)

S☼I said:


> SpookyFrank How was Homo Deus?



Not as good as Sapiens. Still interesting, but it rehashes a lot of ideas and doesn't really have a central idea of any kind.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Feb 3, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> Not as good as Sapiens. Still interesting, but it rehashes a lot of ideas and doesn't really have a central idea of any kind.


I've not really read much in this area - the future of mankind/technology - but i some fascinated by it, any recommendations you might have would be most welcome.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 3, 2018)

S☼I said:


> I've not really read much in this area - the future of mankind/technology - but i some fascinated by it, any recommendations you might have would be most welcome.



I've got some stuff on my reading list in this vein, will report back in due course


----------



## Steel Icarus (Feb 3, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> I've got some stuff on my reading list in this vein, will report back in due course


Nice one, ta. Just about to hit Waterstones so might get Deus anyway, but am always looking for new books to read


----------

